#ubuntu-motu 2005-04-02
<herve> crimsun, ping
<herve> hmm... I found ps2pdf on ubuntu fails
<herve> the same code on debian unstable succeeds
<dholbach> d3vic3: you're working on yehia?
<d3vic3> not anymore '
<dholbach> is it ready or didnt it work out?
<d3vic3> didn't work
<d3vic3> build errors
<dholbach> so i can try having a go at it? ;-)
<d3vic3> yes
<dholbach> goood
<herve> d3vic3, can I work on rpy tonight UTC?
<ogra> welcome bradb
<bradb> hi :)
<d3vic3> herve, ok
<herve> hi blathijs
<herve> er... bradb
<dholbach> herve: haha :-)
<d3vic3> herve, take it off my list
<herve> d3vic3, ack
<dholbach> hey bradb, how are things?
<herve> dholbach, I think I'll just remove that tab key off my keyboard!
<dholbach> herve: good thinking :-)
<ogra> guys bradb is the great guy who brought us malone and will lead us through the test, we owe him a lot ;)
<ogra> bradb, will sabdfl attend ?
<herve> I'll said that after the test ;-)
<herve> s/said/say
<ogra> herve, ah, come on, dont be picky :)
<bradb> ogra: dunno if he's planning to show up, or if he's busy
<dholbach> he's not on irc atm
<ogra> probably hit by oe of the million netsplits today
<ogra> one even
<ogra> and still itting alone on his own server :-P
<ogra> man...I WANT A NEW KEYBOARD argl
<dholbach> tritium: hey michael
<herve> ogra, yes, the keyboard is the problem ;-)
<tritium> dholbach, hi Daniel :
<tritium> :)
<ogra> herve, :-P
<herve> hey tritium!
<tritium> Hi herve!
<tritium> Morning, ogra
<ogra> hi tritium
<herve> Treenaks, can I ask you a simple question on a Dutch word?
<Treenaks> herve: go ahead
<herve> what "doei" means to you?
<Treenaks> bye
<herve> no special meaning?
<Treenaks> well, you can use it in an ironic way ("ja doei" means "no way")
<ogra> Treenaks, ja means no ?
<Treenaks> ogra: no, ja means yes
<Treenaks> nee means no
<herve> Treenaks, thanks!
<koke> like spanish, "si claro" --ironic--> "no way"
<koke> :D
<koke> but literally is "yes, of course"
<tritium> How will the malone test be conducted?
<Treenaks> literally it's "yes, goodbye"
<ogra> tritium, i think we coordinate it here and start to file bugs we know about....(might be somethig from the transition pages or bugs reported to ubuntu-users@)
<tritium> ogra, thanks
<bradb> get your bug reports ready :)
<ogra> tritium, bradb is around if something goes really weird (which i doubt) and to pick up/discuss suggestions
<tritium> great
<herve> dholbach, I poke you too :-p please update your "being transitioned" list when it's done
<dholbach> herve: ?
<herve> dholbach, diacanvas
<dholbach> herve: i'm waiting for powerpc buildd :-)
<herve> woops, sorry
<dholbach> herve: *poking back* :-)
<herve> ouch!
<dholbach> wow... this is going to be my day: look what a mail i got: "Millions of horny girls looking for sex" ;-)
<herve> yeah, once again I understand "accepted" as "rocks!"
<herve> dholbach, reply!
<dholbach> seems like spring is coming
<herve> hi pitti
<ogra> dholbach, you cant cope with that ;)
<\sh> i'm too stupid for python and gtk + glade
<\sh> really
<pitti> Hi
<dholbach> ogra: haha :-)
<ogra> hi pitti-motu
<bradb> t minus 2 minutes
<ogra> yeah
<\sh> finally i'm too stupid for python
<herve> I won't attend it, sorry
<ogra> herve, ?
<herve> \sh, you can't say that
<herve> ogra, the malone test
<dholbach> the suspense is killing me
<tritium> \sh, you can do it!
<ogra> herve, not even 10 mins ?
<dholbach> hey seb128_
<seb128_> hi
<\sh> herve, well...
<ogra> hi seb128_
<herve> ogra, I'm already losing too much time at work hanging around here
<ogra> oh, ok
<dholbach> herve: thanks for hanging around... have a nice day! :-)
<herve> \sh, ask me the night UTC if you have questions about python
<bradb> ok
<\sh> well...what is wrong with: wnd=self.widgets.get_widget("window_name")\n wnd.show()\n if self.widgets is a gtk.glade.XML Object?
<bradb> so, everybody ready to get this underway?
<ogra> ok, lets start
<tritium> yeah!
<bradb> cool
<\sh> herve, i will
<ogra> i will file the pinfo bug from u-u@ now :)
<bradb> so, first things first, who's here that is watching that demo, that should have a Launchpad account, but doesn't yet?
<herve> dholbach, you think I should check a dictionary about that expression? :-)
<tritium> watching what demo?
<dholbach> herve: which?
<herve> dholbach, hanging around
<dholbach> herve: it's the expression YOU used
<bradb> tritium: i'm giving a Malone demo right now :)
<tritium> bradb, that's why I'm here :)
<bradb> tritium: do you have a Launchpad account?
<tritium> bradb, I believe so
<dholbach> hey jani
<bradb> tritium: oh, s/that demo/the demo/, etc.
<jani> hey dholbach,all
<herve> dholbach, nevermind
<tritium> okay, logged in, bradb
<bradb> so, you guys might find it useful to login to Launchpad then: https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/+login
<dholbach> herve: good bye then *wave*
<bradb> from there, to orient yourselves a bit, there's the Malone front page: https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone
<bradb> we're going to work with the "View Distribution Bugs" link, and go from there
<pitti_> darn, did I miss anything?
<bradb> pitti: nope, just started, have a seat :)
<ogra> i filed my first one...works great so far
<pitti_> thx
<bradb> pitti: we're at https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone
<pitti_> URL?
<pitti_> thanks
<bradb> So, if you click on View Distribution Bugs
<bradb> you see the distributions we have registered in Launchpad
<ogra> bradb, one little glitch, the MOTU team i assigned it to is written capitalized, but i have to enter the asignee in small letters
<ogra> oh, i'm to fast
<bradb> ogra: yeah, i'm not super familiar with the team creation code, but the username from the MOTU team is, indeed, "motu"
<ogra> yup
<bradb> so the system took the info you entered about that team and decided that's what the username should be.
<ogra> but malone shows it capitalized
<bradb> ogra: yeah, there's the team name, and then the username
<\sh> i said i'm stupid  ;)
<pitti_> am I right that this list will be looooooong in production?
<ogra> bradb, ah, ok
<bradb> pitti: it'll be paged when it gets to that point
<ogra> pitti, thats why it has pages
<bradb> so, from: https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/distros, click on ubuntu
<bradb> you'll see all the bugs filed in, well, Ubuntu
<bradb> and links at the bottom to specific release bugs
<dholbach> bradb: newlines in bugreports seem to be filtered out
<bradb> so, ogra, why don't you take the lead here for actually filing the bug, by clicking on the File a bug on Ubuntu Linux link
<ogra> bradb, ok, but i think its very intuitive....
<bradb> dholbach: in the "task edit" page, the formatting is screwed up. in the bug page itself, it should look ok.
<bradb> dholbach: the "bug page" is the page you get when you click on "More information on this bug..."
<dholbach> bradb: i see
<ogra> so we all click now on the "file a bug linke" (first one)
<ogra> s/linke/link/
<bradb> yeah, basically, anyone who can think of a bug they want to file, go for it.
<ogra> hmm, either my line is slow or the server....
<jani> the server I think
<bradb> ogra: prod seems quite slow, yeah.
<pitti_> for me it sucks, too
<jani> it's crwaling from here as well
<ogra> ah, i see the form now
<bradb> ogra: it might be the load, or it might be that we've tripped on some bug in production somewhere.
<ogra> yup
<bradb> so, everyone comfortable with filing a bug so far?
<ogra> so we enter ubuntu in the first field, since we dont want to report redhat bugs yet
<jani> are there bug categories?
<ogra> for the second we add the package name....
<bradb> ogra: the first field is for the source package name
<bradb> ogra: you should be filing the bug on this page: https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/distros/ubuntu/+filebug as per how we've clicked to get there up to now.
<ogra> bradb, for me there is a "Linux Distribution" field
<ogra> ah, ok
* pitti files a security bug which is private
<bradb> thing to note about bug privacy:
<bradb> it's a bit shaky in malone at the moment; don't rely on it quite yet.
<dholbach> assignee "motu" is no ValidPerson
<bradb> there are quite a lot of changes
<ogra> pitti, no security bugs right now :(
<dholbach> i mean it can't be searched from the list
<pitti> bradb: right, I filed it as confidential, but it appears in the list (https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/distros/ubuntu/)
<bradb> pitti: it's getting there and it's what i'm working on right now, but there are still one or two screens that aren't calling the proper APIs, and so you can sidestep privacy by visiting those screens.
<pitti> bradb: it's not really a confident bug, just for testing (it's public for months)
<bradb> pitti: it appears in the list for you, yes.
<bradb> pitti: not for me
<pitti> oh, cool
<pitti> who can see #245?
<ogra> i cant...
* dholbach doesnt
<pitti> I'm automatically subscribed to bugs I file, of course, makes sense :-)
<pitti> neat
<bradb> even trying to go to /malone/bugs/245 directly, most people will get a login popup, and won't be able to get past that.
<pitti> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/tasks/245
* ogra tries
<pitti> so every malone member can see this, right?
<bradb> pitti: this is an example of one of the bugs, "team awareness" in privacy. when this works properly, the person or members of the team that are the "maintainer" on that bug, will properly see that bug in their listing.
<pitti> bradb: is it planned to make this truly non-visible?
<seb128> hum, it asks for a login/password
<ogra> seb128, yeah
<pitti> seb128: take your normal website login
<seb128> bah, easy to say
<bradb> pitti: totally 100% yes. it's supposed to be that way right now, but again, not quite working correctly everywhere.
<seb128> I don't remember this one :p
<dholbach> bradb: what does "22 Mar 05 00:00  	gmime2: assignee  	 	motu  	XXX: not yet implemented"  mean, in  https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/244/activity  ?
<pitti> bradb: okay, fine :-) it's not that critical, the current handling of nondisclosed bugs doesn't involve bug trackign systems anyway
<bradb>  /malone/bugs/245 and the tasks link will be properly protected, but one or two listings that aren't using the appropriate APIs will still actually *list* the bug and its title in a bug listing (but still, when you try clicking on it, you won't be able to click through)
<bradb> dholbach: means i haven't yet implemented a decent activity message for that thing yet :P
<pitti> bradb: I edit the bug, click to Asignee (list), search for Pitt
<dholbach> i see, ok (the time is wrong as well= :-))
<pitti> bradb: now I see "name100" as asignee for Martin Pitt :-(
<bradb> pitti: yeah :/
<bradb> pitti: i'm not a big fan of that, but it can be fixed.
<bradb> heh
<ogra> heh
<name100> hello world
<pitti> seb128: are you name128? :-)
<bradb> pitti: i think that's a leftover from when we imported what was basically sample data into prod for the user accounts. stub can help us sort out sane usernames, i think.
<seb128> pitti: I'll wait a big and try to get this one :p
<seb128> s/big/bit/
<ogra> pitti, are you unique in the user list ? you probably need to merge your accounts...
<dholbach> who can get on  https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/assigned ?
<pitti> ogra: ENOCLUE
<bradb> ok, so, everyone cool then with filing a bug so far? everyone aware of the warning about not counting too much on privacy for critical things right this moment?
<jani> dholbach, my browser is trying for half a minute
<ogra> bradb, for me its fine....lets hear the others
* pitti taps his fingers, waiting for ffox
<bradb> the next thing i'm going to explain is the bug listing, clicking on it, and the difference between tasks and bugs, how they're related, how they're different, and why you'll love them.
<pitti> bradb: bug filing is alright
<pitti> bradb: one question
<pitti> bradb: can I enter metadata to the bug filing, like an external URL?
<bradb> pitti: if it were a strong use case, we could spec around you on that.
<ogra> dholbach, how did you get there (through links)
<pitti> bradb: I'd like a CAN number for security bugs, or just links to mailing lists, etc.
<dholbach> ogra: https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone -> "Assigned Bug Reports"
<pitti> bradb: but please go on with your agenda
<bradb> pitti: the intent is that MOTU is going to barrage me with requests for useful features that we then turn into detailed specs and implement. a more complete bug filing form will surely be part of that (we already have a spec for it, actually, but it will probably need some molding based on MOTU feedback)
<pitti> bradb: cool
<ogra> bradb, also a package version field would be nice
<pitti> sorry for interrupting
<bradb> ogra: i think the intent for right this moment is to leave that with comments, but we do have a mechanism for tracking bugs in versions which i'll mention shortly
<bradb> so
<bradb> the bug listing
<bradb> what you're looking at when you view a bug listing is basically the "tasks" filed on bugs in your context.
<bradb> so, what does THAT mean?
<bradb> well, take a look at bug 206, for example
<bradb> let's face it, that bug exists upstream, and potentially in other distributions that might package bazaar.
<bradb> it's bug #206 no matter whether you're looking at it in Ubuntu, upstream, or Debian
<tritium> some packages have different names in other distros.  How will you handle that?
<bradb> but, bug #206 in MY context (Ubuntu) has, for example, somebody different assigned to fix it, a different priority, possible a different status (might already be Fixed), etc.
<bradb> this is definitely slow. ing. down. for some reason.
<ogra> yup
<ogra> cant get to 206
<tritium> Yeah, I can't even connect
<pitti> I can't get any page any more
<jani> I got proxy error 502
<jani> I am not using a proxy btw
<ogra> jani, its  internal one
<ogra> + a
<ogra> hey sabdfl
<bradb> i'm talking to stub right now, to see what's going on
<sabdfl> hey all - hey bradb!
<pitti> Hi sabdfl
<bradb> hi sabdfl
<HostingGeek> hey ogra
<tritium> Hi sabdfl
<mvo> hi sabdfl
<HostingGeek> hey Treenaks
<zul> hey sabdfl
<HostingGeek> hi sabdfl
<HostingGeek> hi zul
<bradb> sabdfl: so, MOTU seem to have stumbled on the first potential problem with Launchpad. it's as though we've just slashdotted production. :/
<bradb> so, while stub's looking at that...
<pitti> 20 people can already DoS launchpad?
<ogra> sabdfl, beside that its a really nice tool
<bradb> pitti: it appears to be something happening on the database end of things, according to stub.
<pitti> some theory then?
<bradb> so, more about bugs and tasks.
<ogra> yeah
<bradb> a bug is a problem in some software
<seb128> pitti: bah, 20 people is a lot :p
<bradb> so, like bug #206 was "baz signing failure should be more visible"
<bradb> a *task* OTOH is a bug needing to be fixed in a specific place
<bradb> so, for bug #206...
<sabdfl> it's early days guys, but i think malone has huge potential to improve collaboration between us, derivatives, upstream and debian
<sabdfl> so thanks bradb!
<bradb> (just getting stub to restart the zope instance)
<ogra> sabdfl, did you hear any disappionment in our words ? ;)
<bradb> so, for bug #206, you might have a *task* to say that bug has to be fixed in Ubuntu
<bradb> a *task* to fix that bug upstream
<bradb> a *task* to fix that bug in Debian.
<pitti> so a bug itself does not have a status?
<kiko> not per se.
<bradb> each *task* (fear my *asterisk* *usage*) has an assignee, a status, a priority, etc.
<pitti> yeah, makes sense
<bradb> ok, stub's restarted it, you guys should be able to access it again
<ogra> yeah, it pretty fast now
<sabdfl> pitti: a bug will have an emergent status over time, but that's not implemented
<bradb> according to him, this relates to a recent problem we've had to do with an email sending bug
<sabdfl> the emergent status will be, for example, "a fix exists somewhere"
<sabdfl> or "mostly fixed everywhere"
<bradb> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/tasks/206/+edit
<sabdfl> so it's more the overall status of the bug in the open source world
<pitti> sabdfl: so a bug tracks patches, whereas a task tracks the status in distros
<sabdfl> the specific status in, say, debian or ubuntu or guadalinex or upstream is given in a task
<pitti> (spoken simply)
<sabdfl> pitti: and upstream
<pitti> nice
<pitti> sure :-), I think in this context upstream can be abstracted to just another distro
<bradb> so, for distros, any logged in user can edit the task, for the moment.
<dredg> that's pretty neat
<sabdfl> so basically we have one single bug number, no matter whether we are talking about the bug in RedHat or Debian or Ubuntu
<bradb> maybe you guys'll decide that that's not a sane policy, but we can try it out and see how it goes.
<pitti> bradb: it sounds _great_ :-)
<bradb> :)
<dholbach> yes :-)
<bradb> anyone unclear so far on tasks vs. bugs?
<pitti> bradb: a lot saner than all this URL shuffling between gnome, debbugs and bugzilla
<HostingGeek> <pitti> 20 people can already DoS launchpad?
<HostingGeek> wtf!
<ogra> bradb, nope, great explanation so far
<HostingGeek> 20 people ddos launchpad?!
<dholbach> hmmmm, still don't get on https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/assigned
* pitti neither
<dholbach> ahhhh, now
<bradb> ok, so stub says he's got a quick fix to stop this email bug from slowing us down
<ogra> ok
<bradb> so, expect some tremors over the next minute or two
<bradb> the next thing i want to go through is the bug page: https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/206
<ogra> hmm, proxy error...lets wait then
<pitti> ah, so if I click on bug #206 in the ubuntu bug list, this will be the correct task automatically
<bradb> basically just enough to give you guys an idea of what's there, how things are laid out, what doesn't quite work yet, etc.
<bradb> pitti: yessirry
<bradb> pitti: and, further, if you click on bug #206 from Ubuntu /warty/ you'll land on the correct backporting fix (assuming there was such a backporting task filed)
<bradb> ok, stub's given the green light, so we'll continue here: https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/206
<ogra> hmm, f i recieved an error i automatically get logged out....if i move on, recognize that and log in again i have to click through the whole procedure....
<bradb> ogra: a server restart kills the cookie auth, yes.
<pitti> bah, I'm immediately thrown into the edit page
<ogra> would be nice if it automatically redirected me like the wiki does
<herve> ogra, I noticed malone may wrongly say you're anonymous
<ogra> yup
<herve> and zope error message are in an anonymous context, generally speaking
<bradb> yes, we've got some login problems with the interaction between basic auth, cookie auth, and some of the pages.
<ogra> bradb, steal the wiki code ;)
<bradb> so, looking at the bug page:
<bradb> the first thing you'll see: portlets!
<bradb> we're a big fan of using portlets as a way to display all kinds of extra useful information about a bug: the people subscribed to it, the maintainers, the external links related to this bug, CVE ref numbers, and even information about the status of this bug in an external bug tracker.
<bradb> so, the subscriptions portlet, pretty obvious: the people subscribed to the bug.
<bradb> where this takes on real importance is with private bugs, because once a bug is made private, only the people subscribed to the bug can actually /see/ the bug anymore.
<bradb> (but let's not get too into privacy any further in the demo)
<bradb> next up, the "add to bug:" portlet
<bradb> things of note there:
<bradb> infestations: we haven't quite fully figured out how we intend to work with these yet, so don't worry about them too much yet. suffice to say, ogra this is the mechanism i was talking about for how we intend to track bugs in specific versions of software, and document the way in which those versions are affected.
<ogra> ah, ok
<bradb> at some point, we may collect version info on the bug filing form and then automatically create the appropriate infestations to document that this bug affects version 2.0.52 of Apache, etc.
<bradb> note also in the actions portlet, pitti this is where you can add your CVE ref #
<dholbach> CVE?
<sabdfl> also, automated bug submission tools will help maintain the version-infestation data
<sabdfl> CVE is a standardised reference for a security vulnerability
<ogra> sabdfl, youre referring to reportbug and friends ?
<bradb> dholbach: http://www.cve.mitre.org/
<dholbach> sabdfl, bradb: ok thanks
<sabdfl> ogra: yes
<pitti> bradb: cool :-)
<ogra> great :)
<bradb> you can also add external web links
<bradb> e.g. mailing list discussions, a wikipedia page, whatever.
<bradb> so, lastly, and one of the more interesting malone features (related to what's shown in the portlets, that is) is tracking bugs in external bug trackers.
<bradb> Malone's a bug tracker for the open source world
<bradb> it's there for people who want to use it
<bradb> but realistically, not everyone's going to switch to malone
<tritium> heh, bradb says "lastly", and I'm still trying to connect...
<bradb> tritium: it was working for me as of about 1 min ago
<bradb> i may need stub to do another restart though
<tritium> It's okay.  I'll save a log of this and go back and try it later ;)
<ogra> yeah, hanging here too
<bradb> just asked stub to kick the tires again
<bradb> it loaded for me again, but yeah, we'll be on this problem right after this demo until it's fixed. :)
<dholbach> but from what i see this is the reach-out-your-hands-and-feel-the-love--experience we waited for :-)
<bradb> so, returning to external bug trackers
<ogra> YEAH, absolutely....its dammned cool
<bradb> the typical workflow for using an external bug tracker would be something like this:
<bradb> i'm the source package maintainer of package foo, in Ubuntu.
<bradb> the "foo" upstream guys have their own fancy bug tracking system, so they don't use Malone
<bradb> so
<bradb> as the "foo" maintainer in Ubuntu, i get a bug report that "foo crashes when bar"
<bradb> (a task filed against Ubuntu)
<bradb> as the source package maintainer, having seen this bug report on my Ubuntu package...
<bradb> i go to the upstream foo bug tracker and report the bug their, if it doesn't already exist.
<bradb> then, i can add a /watch/ for that upstream bug, link it to the Ubuntu task, and know when it was fixed upstream.
<ogra> wow
<dholbach> bradb: i'm curious, how does it do that? :-)
<bradb> we're not doing particularly fancy stuff yet, like mapping between upstream status codes and malone status codes on tasks, but that's a possibility for the future.
<bradb> dholbach: we have objects that model the external bug tracker, and know where to find the bug tracker and how to interact with it, based on the data entered by the person who admins such bug trackers in Malone.
<bradb> so, moving along though
<dholbach> ah ok
<dholbach> thanks bradb
<bradb> note that comments are not threaded on the bug page
<bradb> the intent is to encourage collaboration among all the developers that are working on fixing this bug
<bradb> my partner in crime, BjornT is currently hacking away on the Malone email interface though
<bradb> and discussions will, of course, be threadable through that
<bradb> the last main point to note then for the bug page, is the tasks listing, and adding new tasks
<bradb> so, the tasks listing shows all the tasks filed for this bug. i.e. all the places in which this bug needs to be fixed.
<bradb> i would think that most bugs will have at least two tasks, one for the distro they were filed in, and one for upstream. this list might grow quite large when we really get moving with derivations and more and more users adopt launchpad.
<bradb> there are three kinds of tasks you can file from this page:
<bradb> 1. the upstream task -- as a source package maintainer who has a good connection with your upstream guy you could take the opportunity to note that this bug needs fixing upstream by adding an upstream task
<bradb> 2. distro task -- a task that notes that this bug needs to be fixed in some other distro, somewhere. for you guys initially, you probably won't use this as much
<bradb> 3. distro release task -- this is a kind of task that allows you to say, "this bug has to be fixed in Ubuntu *warty*"
<bradb> so, that way, you can have a task filed in Ubuntu /and/ in Ubuntu warty
<bradb> the former means "fix the bug in the current development release of Ubuntu"
<bradb> the latter means "backport the fix to warty"
<bradb> make sense?
<ogra> hmm, yup
<pitti> yeah, e. g. for security or data loss bugs
<ogra> as long as we backport bugs....
<bradb> ok, any other questions? i'm about ready to wrap up and decide how we're going to move forward.
<bradb> pitti: ?
<ogra> err s/bugs/fixes indeed
<pitti> bradb: yes?
<bradb> pitti: oh, i thought that when you said "yeah, ..." that you meant you had a question about security/data loss bugs.
<bradb> anyway, sorry :)
<pitti> no, just loud thinking, sorry
<bradb> so, as for MOTU using Malone...
<bradb> i'll have to have a quick chat with sabdfl and stub about the glitch we just experienced, and come up with a plan for how to work with that.
<bradb> i think our intent though is to get you guys using Malone ASAP (like, even today, if I get the go-ahead from sabdfl/stub/etc)
<tritium> Thanks bradb!  :)
<pitti> hmm, when I click on https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/245/tasks/+distrotask, I just get an error
<bradb> we'll be looking for lots of feedback from you guys, because getting you guys using Malone will be the best exercise of the system so far, and give us some really good ideas for how to improve the end-user experience.
<ogra> yep, that should get sorted before we go in production, but otherwise, awesome !!!
<dholbach> bradb: that sounds marvellous
<pitti> bradb: good crack, when can we use it for main? :)
<bradb> pitti: yeah, one of the privacy fixes that i made broke the task screens, but when stub rolls out a new version onto production, those task screens should work 100% again.
<bradb> pitti: heh!
<ogra> pitti, if MOTU has tested it enough ;)
<sabdfl> absolutely, if we can iron out that glitch let's get using malone right away
<ogra> we are the guinea pigs
<bradb> sabdfl: cool, i'll talk to stub right now and see what our best plan is for that.
<sabdfl> pitti: we'll get the MOTu guys to break the ice, then shift over to using Malone for main during the breezy cycle
<pitti> nice
<sabdfl> we'll migrate the main bugs from bugzilla to malone when we do that
<bradb> that'll rock
<ogra> YEAH
<ogra> such a nice tool
<pitti> sabdfl: btw, what do we do about all the (Ubuntu #nnn) numbers in existing changelogs?
* dholbach will migrate the wiki to malone ;-)
<pitti> sabdfl: as well as in mails, etc. Will the old open bugs be imported somehow?
<kiko> pitti, we live with them :)
<pitti> but if Malone can track other trackers (like bz) anyway, can't we just import our own bz?
<ogra> pitti, you can add them to "bugtrackerwatches" and leave bugzilla in place for a while
<sabdfl> pitti: no, old closed bugs will stay closed
<pitti> yeah, that was the idea. I just don't want to import some 3000 bugs manually :-)
<sabdfl> old open bugs that we really care about will get new bugs in malone, and a watch on the bugzilla
<pitti> sabdfl: okay
<sabdfl> so it can be marked fixed in bugzilla and will automaticlaly be marked fixed in malone
<sabdfl> pitti: it will be an automatic process
<pitti> great
<dholbach> what about the formation ob new teams? like MOTUGames, MOTUPython or something?
<dholbach> s/ob/of
* ogra is inexpressible happy
<bradb> so guys, that's a wrap from my end, but any questions, don't hesitate to contact me on IRC or via email: brad.bollenbach@canonical.com.
<tritium> thanks again bradb!
<bradb> i'm talking to stub now. ogra i'll give you an update shortly.
<pitti> bradb: thanks a lot!
<bradb> thanks all.
<dholbach> bradb: thank you very much
<ogra> bradb, thanks for this nice presentation
<pitti> MOTU team, have fun with it! And please don't find too many bugs so that we can use it as well :)
<dholbach> pitti: haha :-)
<ogra> a log is here if anybody wants to read back: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ubuntu-motu-current.html
<kiko> thanks ogra
<ogra> pitti, havent you seen the plante entry of tseng ? hoary has no bugs anymore ;)
<ogra> kiko, youre welcome :)
<ogra> planet even
<pitti> ogra: oh, nice to hear
<ogra> heh
* pitti stops working immediately :-)
<ogra> lol, have a nice holiday pitti
<pitti> ogra: I think I will now tackle the undocumented features
<pitti> hehe
<ogra> hihi
* ogra gets a fresh coffee and tries to wipe this silly smile of his face
<dholbach> ogra: just leave it in place :-)
<ogra> yeah, my face muscles nearly forgot how that feels the last days :)
<dholbach> ogra: we now have 43 people in here... will you start some recruitment action, while i take murphy for a walk? :-)
<ogra> dholbach, i think most of them already are candidates ;)
<ogra> so anybody in here who aims to be a MOTU and doesnt know how to procced ?
<ogra> hm, looks like our process is documented well enough now, great :)
* herve waves
<ogra> herve, how should i interpret that waving....you dont know how to go on ?
* ogra waves back btw
<herve> I heard about motu candidites
<herve> (candidates)
<dredg> ogra: i'm stuck. my shoelace has come untied. i am not sure how to proceed
<herve> but I haven't read all
<dholbach> herve: how's your key?
<ogra> herve, your key ?
<herve> not changed
<ogra> dredg, could we do this by email, its a bit off topic here *g*
* dredg laughs
* ogra thinks this key thing is the worst showstopper we have... sad :(
<bradb> ok guys, just got the official word from kiko and sabdfl to give you guys the go-ahead. MOTU is on Malone baby! :)
<ogra> yippie
<dredg> sweet as
<dholbach> woohoo!
<herve> dholbach, none of the DD I contacted answered (yet)
* ogra dances around the room
* dholbach gives sabdfl, kiko, stub and bradb the high fives
<dholbach> herve: :-(((
<kiko> we are happy to serve
<herve> this means malone ROCKS?
<bradb> it ROCKS
* ogra dances around sabdfl, kiko, stub, bradb and dholbach 
<dholbach> herve: maybe you should start the same actions as jani (notary and such)
<herve> dholbach, I have other cards in my hand ;-)
<ogra> herve, send them :)
<koke> hi MOTUs
<ogra> hi koke
<dholbach> koke: could you please change your perl-script to file bugs in malone instead? ;-)
<ogra> yeah
<sabdfl> dholbach, ogra: glad you like the concept - plese file bugs on usability issues to help steer bradb and bjornt in the right direction
<koke> how was the malone stuff??
<ogra> koke, http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ubuntu-motu-current.html
<ogra> sabdfl, we'll do :)
<dholbach> sabdfl: sure thing - it's what we really needed
* dredg nods
<ogra> sabdfl, thanks for this nice tool
<dholbach> sabdfl: the lists are getting more and more each day
<bradb> ogra, dholbach: yeah, like sabdfl says, your input will act as direct input into what we focus on to improve the Malone user experience.
<ogra> bradb, and thanks for building it  ;)
<koke> ogra: I only see 01:59-04:16 in the log :(
<ogra> koke, it starts 3:00 ...
<koke> ok
<dholbach> the  "assigned"   page still doesnt work
<ogra> (the test that is)
* koke asks for UTC logs :P
<ogra> dholbach, file a bug
<bradb> if you guys want to get your bugs and features fixed and/or worked on quickly https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/products/malone is the right starting point. we get IRC notifications when bugs are filed there.
<ogra> wow, thats a cool feature
<ogra> can we have it too for MOTU bugs ?
<ogra> (might be a flood though)
<dholbach> #ubuntu-bugs ?
<bradb> ogra: we're planning improving the IRC notifications so that different upstreams and/or distros can use this stuff for their channel, but that's still at the pre-spec stage, so still much to consider before implementing it on that scale.
<ogra> gah, another channel ?
<ogra> bradb, ok, but put me on the customer list ;)
<dredg> can never have too many channels...
<sabdfl> it should be ubuntu-devel or ubuntu-motu
<dredg> bradb: how does that work? does it ping an irc bot?
<bradb> dredg: it's an IRC bot that knows how to read email and talk to IRC channels
<ogra> yeah, thats waht i thought, but universe holds more the 15000 pkgs, could get hard to cope with
<koke> bradb: are there jabber notifications too?
<bradb> koke: also on the wishlist, i think, but somewhat in the future.
<koke> bradb: do you know sendxmpp?? is quite simillar to the mail command
<bradb> koke: looks cool
<koke> I use it for my mini-dinstall notifications
<bradb> there are python jabber libraries too; no idea how useful they are at this point
<herve> bradb, I found xmpp was the most usable
<herve> well, usable at least, other are either too young or not maintained
<dholbach> see you later
<tritium> you leaving dholbach ?
<dholbach> Treenaks: yes... take murphy out and get a bit of fresh air
<tritium> see you later
<dholbach> *ARGL*, i was talking to you, tritium :-)
<tritium> I figured ;)
<ogra> heh, he will be happy to hear that....
<dholbach> *wave*
<herve> hi jani
<herve> can you check if the python transition page is up to date for you?
<jani> hi herve
<jani> I have 3 packages pending review or upload ((if I get upload right)
<herve> rock!
<jani> I suck, I thought CC metting is at 16UTC, I rushed home from work
<herve> so no ghost package marked as "being transitioned" but resolved?
<jani> and it's at midnight here :(
<jani> well I think they're marked as being transitioned since they're not upoloaded yet
<herve> sure
<jani> are you a motu candidate today?
<herve> ok then, thanks
<herve> er yes, but my key is too weak
<jani> I just faxed a notary signed paper to mako today and he got it
<jani> you got _real_ people in grenoble who can sign your keys
<jani> go and stalk them till they do it :)
<herve> no one answered
<jani> there was noone in my area
<jani> did you try ringign their doorbells ;) ?
<herve> couldn't find where they live ;-)
<jani> guys which public keyserver should I upload my key to?any preference?
<jani> ok I've done it, was easier than I thought
<herve> I use pgp.mit.edu
<jani> It was a no-brainer: gpg --send-key jani
<jani> it has a default server
<herve> so you mean you don't even know where you published your key? ;-)
<jani> well the keyservers propagate the keys to/from eachother so it doesn't matter
<jani> just learned this 10 minutes ago so it mighht be not true :)
<herve> I was told that pgp.mit.edu does
<herve> does it mean some others don't...
<jani> I think they all do it
<jani> herve I don't know where it uploaded but gpg,mit.edu has mine already .
<jani> cool :)
<herve> jani, did you know you can append a photograph to your gpg key? :-)
* dredg has no photos of himself
<dredg> well, save for driving licence and passport. and i look like a dirty hippy in those
<lamont> hrm....  3dwm alogg atlas bakery-gnomeui2.0 clanlib db4.0 dia-newcanvas digikamplugins fenris gal2 gaphor glui gmime2 gprolog gwydion-dylan harbour hdf5 hmake jakarta-log4j1.2 kdebindings kimdaba mico mozart oo2c ossp-uuid python-gnome pyx rscheme sbcl sip-qt3 swt-motif torch-examples wnn6-sdk wxwidgets2.5 xplc yehia
<herve> dredg, any many of us I guess :-)
<herve> lamont, these are?
<dredg> that said, i do need a haircut... it's starting to adopt a mullet-like quality
<lamont> herve: the 'since the beginning of the test-build' potential regressions
<lamont> my data source is not conducive to making delta lists...
<herve> problem with sip-qt3?
<herve> I have to transition it tonight...
<lamont> After installing, the following source dependencies are still unsatisfied:
<lamont> python(inst 2.4-0ubuntu6 ! << wanted 2.4)
<lamont> herve: that would be the problem
<lamont> that list is: test-rebuild failed on at least one architecture, and at least one deb of the same version exists in the archvie
<herve> lamont, will be resolved in a few hours now
<lamont> woot
<dholbach> re
<herve> plop
<dholbach> hey herve :-)
<herve> so you have something against guys hanging around this channel? ;-)
<dholbach> erm
<dholbach> maybe i misunderstand you :-)
<herve> yes, I really meant *me*, not *you*
<ogra> lamont, how long is a american second ?
<dholbach> herve: i think i have to cook something to regain the ability to understand whats going on :-)
<ogra> lamont, does it differ from european ones ?
<herve> dholbach, I even ask an American customer downstairs if "hanging around" wasn't insultive ;-)
<herve> (and he told me another nice expression!)
<dholbach> "hanging around" is ok, isnt it?
<ogra> dholbach, i would guess so
<herve> now I'm sure!
* ogra thinks probably new yorker seconds also differ in length from the rest of the american ones...hmm
<lamont> ogra: I think that one is a world-wide standard.  (well, actually 3 of them, iirc.)
<ogra> hmm, strange...
<ogra> lamont, are you sure the new yorkers dont mean h if they say s ?
<ogra> lamont, yust private with mako, the last he said was " yeah one second"  (at 17:46 ..... now its 18:40) :)
<ogra> was just wondering *g*
<herve> ogra, have you thought there might be some lag? ;-)
<ogra> lol...i'm just silly kidding....trying to beat the time until the next sentence :)
<herve> maybe he has moved to the Moon?
<ogra> hmm, that would explain the lag
<herve> try subspace communication, it rocks! ;-)
<ogra> dunno if my alptop supports that.....i guess its a BIOS setting and i'd have to reboot :)
<herve> driing! time to leave the job!
<tritium> dholbach, we're "meeting" after the CC meeting?
<ogra> tritium, sadly, yes
<tritium> ogra, why sadly?
<tritium> Is that a bad time?
<ogra> it got rescheduled
<tritium> Oh, yeah...
<tritium> Well, I can't make the CC meeting, but I should be back in time for the start of the MOTU meeting.
<ogra> heh, great
<jani> I don't think I can make either :(
<lamont> ogra: it's a time zone thing... :-)
<ogra> hehe
<ogra> still no answer :) but i could watch the cat instead experiencing its first rain outside which is _very_ entertaining...
<lamont> 3dwm dia-newcanvas digikamplugins gal2 harbour kdebindings kimdaba mozart oo2c python-gnome pyx sip-qt3 snacc torch-examples u++ wnn6-sdk xmpi
<lamont> hrm.. I think _some_ of those are new... :-)
<lamont> poor man's delta. :-)
<ogra> hmm
<ogra> python-gnome is universe ?
<koke> hi all! sorry, I forgot the meeting :8
<koke> :(
<dholbach> koke: you didnt
<dholbach> koke: 22 utc is CC meeting
<dholbach> koke: and after that motu meeting
<koke> aah ok :D
<koke> is a bit late here, but I don't have to work tomorrow :D
<dholbach> koke: so you can relax and update wiki/UniverseDoesNotBuild :-)
* dholbach pipes innocently ;-)
<koke> :D
<dholbach> or auto-file-bugs-in-malone :-)
<koke> I'm going to read the malone log now
<tritium> that's quite a changelog for the latest kernel update
<koke>  ia64, amd64, powerpc <-- IMHO this would be clearer as "!= i386" or simillar
<koke>  libmrproject all
<koke> shouldn't this be "any"??
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> i wrote it in a hurry
<dholbach> change the layout to whatever you think is better
<dholbach> lamont: could you please the  powerpc -buildd on handling  alogg  dia-newcanvas  openscenegraph  xli  ?
<dholbach> jani: will the darcs-sync fix the ia64-issue?
<dholbach> koke: the links on  UniverseDoesNotBuild  are still borked :-)
<lamont> dholbach: please what?
<koke> dholbach: which ones?
<koke> :D
<dholbach> koke: darcs
<lamont> dholbach: people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/Test/a/alogg/....
<lamont> etc
<lamont> if you want the log...
<dholbach> lamont: erm the real builds
<dholbach> lamont: i thought you were able to give them a kick?
<koke> dholbach: that was ok, are you sure you (or someone else) aren't overwriting it?
<lamont> dholbach: well, the verb was missing from your sentence...
<dholbach> lamont: oh sorry... KICK, please kick! :-)
<dholbach> koke: i can't be sure... :-)
<lamont>   Package             : alogg
<lamont>   Version             : 1.3.3-4ubuntu1
<lamont>   Builder             : buildd+royal
<lamont>   State               : Installed
* lamont scratches head... what's to kick?
<dholbach> http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/a/alogg/1.3.3-4ubuntu1/alogg_1.3.3-4ubuntu1_20050322-1604-powerpc-failed
<dholbach> oh... now it built
<dholbach> *GRR*
<dholbach> sorry for keeping you away from your work
<lamont> the only ones I need to be involved in kicking are things where it winds up dep-waited on a package that will never show up in the archive.
<lamont> or in the cases where it sends me a failure log  (still shows as 'Building' and there is a log file with a failure).
* lamont lunches
<koke> dholbach: check darcs now
<dholbach> bon apptit, lamont
<dholbach> lamont: i'll just wait if  openscenegraph  and  xli  on  powerpc  will work out
<dholbach> koke: jani requested a sync
* dholbach will look at gmime2
<koke> dholbach: I meant just the link
<dholbach> ah ok :-)
<koke> ouch http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/Test/g/gcc-2.95/2.95.4.ds15-22/gcc-2.95_2.95.4.ds15-22_20050322-1132-powerpc-failed
<koke> cyclic dep
<dholbach> gcc-2.95 is nasty :-/
<tseng> oh jeez, i just noticed this months calender
<tseng> as if anyone was left out there that didnt think we were pushing porn
* tritium never could figure out where the "calendar" in ubuntu-calendar is
<tseng> in background manager
<tseng> its a new image every month, like a calender
<tritium> there's an actual listing of the days of the month?
<tseng> ^
<tritium> I've only seen the images, never an actual listing of days...I'll look again
<herve> tritium, it just means the update is much awaited every month ;-)
<tritium> herve, kind of a misnomer, imho
<herve> in mine too
<dholbach> ok... looking into gnustep-imagekits now
<ogra> fud ?
<dholbach> ha... works
<dholbach> libdumb next
<herve> what happened?
<dholbach> you flew out
<herve> I just quit?
<dholbach> 20:27 you flew out, 20:30 you came back
<dholbach> "* herve hat die Verbindung getrennt ("Leaving")"
<herve> boy, I really need to sleep... I don't remember having closed xchat!
* dholbach comforts herve 
<herve> so, I wanted to say
<herve> that new transition/rebuild seems easy
<dholbach> which one?
<dholbach> xosd?
<herve> I thought it was over
<herve> you're not fixing the universe rebuilding?
<dholbach> yes, but i left you some xosd bits :-)
<dholbach> libdumb is rocking again :-)
<herve> don't tell me... the worst cases? :-)
<dholbach> haha :-)
<dholbach> you'll be building for hours
<dholbach> no... just kidding
<jani> dholbach I don't know anything about amd64 and darcs
<jani> I requested sync for some bugs fixed and a nice feature
<dholbach> jani: jani did i say amd64?
<dholbach> jani: i meant ia64
<dholbach> jani: http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/Test/d/darcs/1.0.1-1/darcs_1.0.1-1_20050322-0506-ia64-failed
<jani> I don;t know about that either :)
<dholbach> maybe it got fixed as well ;-)
<jani> I might have misread
<jani> could be :)
* dholbach never gives up hope :-)
<herve> jani, check debian changelogs for arch fix ups
<jani> oh no it's ghc not building not darcs itself
<herve> er...
<herve> I thought that whole tla-load-dirs/darcs/ghc ftbfs was alreary cleaned?
<jani> I keep getting disconnected and then write for minutes
<jani> and then see noone answers :)
<jani> I lost mako that way too
* dholbach looks at libhttpfetcher
<herve> maybe that's what happened to ogra ;-)
<ogra> herve, nope, it was relativity (E=mc) ;)
<herve> you're right
<herve> that's what happens with subcommunication at relativistic speeds ;-)
<ogra> herve, yeah, as i said, its a BIOS option here i guess, and i refuse to reboot ;)
<dholbach> you should always take your time, when talking to others
<dholbach> :-)
<ajmitch__> nice little malone demo earlier
<ogra> yeah
<siretart> hi motus
<ogra> hi siretart
<siretart> is anybody already at nvidia-settings? it ftbfs, I think it 'just' needs more build dependencies
<siretart> I'm setting up an hoary chroot right now, it's just a matter of hours ;)
<ogra> hmm, i would like to leave that one in daniels hands....
<ogra> since its in restricted
<siretart> oh
<ogra> where we dont have access
<dholbach> but pbuilder chroot is good anyways :-)
<siretart> ;)
<ogra> (which is actually not tre for me personally, but its no universe/multiverse package)
<ogra> true even
<herve> now kernel going wild...
<dholbach> i look after libxcb
* herve cries
<dholbach> herve: how that?
<ogra> cosmic rays ?
<herve> all freezed, 100% cpu use, and hdd light kept active
<herve> ogra, so this "acct" package seems useful ;-)
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> was a real good tip from mjg59
<siretart> ogra: well, I suspect adding libxxf86vm-dev and libxv-dev suffices. This seems to me some breakage from the xfree -> xorg transition..
<siretart> adding to build-depends line
<ogra> yeah, but since daniels packages X i guess he's aware...but i'll tell him again if .au wakes up
<siretart> ok
* ogra never used nvidia-settings, even if he has a nvidia card....
<herve> maybe some hints from ubuntu changelogs at the time of the xorg transition?
<dholbach> there are quite a lot packages needing a poke libx*-wise
<dholbach> most of the rebuilt packages fail because of it, i guess
<ogra> dholbach, this will get worse (a LOT) in breezy....
<dholbach> ogra: why that?
<ogra> since xorg will get modularized completely.....
<dholbach> sounds fun :-)
<ogra> heh
<ogra> yup, a lot to recompile....
<herve> *fear*
<dholbach> well what are you folks waiting for? grab a package from the list! ;-p
<herve> it could be worth to write some script then?
* koke 've jsut filed his first malone bug
<ogra> <elmo> grep -c de_DE.UTF-8 /etc/locale.gen
<ogra> <elmo> 129
<dholbach> woohoo
<ogra> bad
<koke> sorry, but it seems not very user friendly to me :(
<herve> if I read well, the motu managed to kill malone this afternoon? ;-)
<ogra> koke, file bugs against malone ....
<koke> :D
<koke> I'll do
<koke> but it's a bunch of different small details :)
* dholbach gets utterly caught in a recursion
<ogra> koke, great, thats exactly what the guys expect from us....be picky, make melone ROCK
<koke> ogra: stuff like auto-focusing on inputs in popups
<herve> koke, note how it will train you to use it in the end ;-)
<ogra> err, malone
<dholbach> ogra: "melodien fr melonen", eh?
<ogra> hehe
<ogra> yeah, singing for melons
<koke> how can I assign the bug to me??
<jani> is that a proverb or a songs' title ?
<ogra> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/tasks/<your_bug_number>/+edit
<ogra> jani, the funny way of describing a weird german TV show that plays music for ppl over 120
<jani> aha :)
<ogra> jani, "meldodys for millions" is the original title
<ogra> -d
<dholbach> jani: the shows title is "melodien fr millionen" - "melodies for millions" ... "melodien fr melonen" is... well you figured it already :-)
<jani> yup :)
<jani> yes they sound similar
<dholbach> today was german lesson, tomorrow jani will teach us a bit romanian, right?
<jani> or hungarian
<jani> I just sorted out my notary papers with mako
<jani> in the course of that I updated the wikipedia entry on John for both ro and hu
<dholbach> that surely was big fun :-)
<jani> name on ID != Jani :)
<jani> actually I am (slowly and passively) learning german
<koke> malone is crying for a box with [ "My bugs", "New bug", ...]  links
<dholbach> jani: *arg*
<jani> but only know a few words and some verbs in present term :)
<koke> sorry if I look too pessimist :)
<dholbach> John Monoses  is your real name then?
<jani> Ioan
<herve> jani, could you complete the wiki page about your notary experience?
<dholbach> ah ok
<jani> that romanian for John and the official name on /my ID
<koke> I think that malone will really rock, but IMHO it's in a *very* early stage
<dholbach> koke: bradb wil gladly hear
<jani> herve I think that wikipage is good as is, the notarial procs differ in each country I think
<koke> is there a malone-{users,devel} list?
<dholbach> koke: he seemed very enthusiastic about getting input from us
<dholbach> koke: #launchpad
<herve> jani, I'm most of all curious about how you explained the gpg thing to the notary
<dholbach> :-))
<jani> I did't, I gave up.
<jani> I just dictated what to write
<herve> I see ;-)
<koke> dholbach: I've my output buffers full :P
<jani> my GPG keys fingerprint is ...
<dholbach> koke:  alt-f2  gedit
<koke> I asked for the list to flush all them in a mail, and comment there
<dholbach> ok... libxcb sucks, another libX*_pic-problem someone else can solve :-)
<jani> what are you all using for irc? (gaim here but looking something better)
<dholbach> jani: the other crack: xchat :-)
<siretart> irssi is quite usable
<tritium> xchat here
<ogra> xchat indeed
<herve> jani, xchat
<koke> dholbach: even better, it's the best excuse to my new english blog premiere :)
<jani> I tried both xchat and irssi but was too lazy to figure them out, gaim just works.But I'll switch soon
<dholbach> koke: wow... so i can actually understand what you write
<dholbach> koke: i always just looked at the pictures :-)
<koke> xD
<koke> like the children :P
<dholbach> koke: and ogra will LOVE you for bugreport-via-blog
<herve> jani, keep what you're comfortable with
<dholbach> tritium: i moved your packages from MOTUTodo to MOTUNewPackages, alright?
<dredg> i thought bugreport-via-blog was the preferred method?
<tritium> dholbach, sure thing.  They were in both places anyway
<dholbach> tritium: ah yes... now i see
<dholbach> :-)
<tritium> dholbach, did you see I have another one?
<dholbach> dredg: you better beware if igra
<dredg> dholbach: yeah, i saw :)
<ogra> dholbach, yeah, blogs are the best report tools....
<dredg> dholbach: (but it's alright. he won't mind)
<dholbach> tritium: yes... some rtf-crack... cooool
<dholbach> tritium: as soon as i get my head out of  UniverseDoesNotBuild  i'll give it a spin :-)
<tritium> dholbach, heh, yeah, that's for gourmet :)
<dholbach> tritium: oh... i see
<ajmitch__> ok, what's up?
<tritium> Right now it's not a build-depends for gourmet, but if it gets approved, I'd like to make it so
<dholbach> ajmitch__: UniverseDoesNotBuild :-)
<dredg> UniverseDoesNotBuild strikes me as the worst kind of evil
<dholbach> dredg: and the list is not finished yet
<dredg> oh dear.
<tritium> Skeletor strikes again, or what?
* dredg gets some food and caffeine
<dholbach> ajmitch__: UniverseXosdRebuildTODO for getting warm
<ajmitch__> fun
<dredg> dholbach: sweet zombie jesus?
<dholbach> ahahahahhaaa :-)
<dredg> yeah, let me get that food and caffeine thing sorted
<dholbach> caffeeine is goood
* dholbach makes himself some tea
* ogra too
<ogra> heh, the cat and the discovering of the first rain....real fun....
<dredg> well, food, caffeine and music
<dredg> and finish off beating these 2 servers into playing nice
* dholbach gives mysql++ a spin
<tritium> dholbach, time to meet my advisor.  See you after the CC meeting, for the MOTU meeting.
<dholbach> see you tritium *wave*
<tritium> bye all
<ajmitch__> when is the CC meeting? 2200 UTC?
<dholbach> yes
<dredg> what a crazy time
* ajmitch__ might not make the MOTU meeting still :)
<ajmitch__> depends on how long CC is
<dholbach> mysql++ done
<herve> I don't think I can attend the motu meeting
<zul> same here
<herve> I can't stay up so late everynight
<dholbach> herve: because of work tomorrow?
<dholbach> *nod*
* dholbach understands
<herve> dholbach, because of work all week ;-)
<ogra> herve, you really should talk to your boss...
<ogra> all week is a lot
<herve> er... ?
<herve> anyway, I'm not ready for being approved as a motu
<ogra> tell him you have MOTU work to do...every second week should be enough
<siretart> I think I'm really close to solve the pinfo puzzle..
<ogra> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/243
<ogra> siretart, ^^^
<herve> ogra, he already saw me chatting on irc and wasn't pleased :-)
<ogra> oops
<ogra> herve, be more careful then....
<ogra> herve, dont risk your job....
<siretart> ogra: somehow the build process truncates doc/pinfo.info to 0 bytes. This does not happen in debian sarge..
<ogra> siretart, id you look at the build logs ?
<siretart> I'm now investigating what the cause could be, I suspect the bug not beeing in pinfo :/
<siretart> ogra: is there a way to make dpkg-buildpackage produce build logs?
<ogra> siretart, http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/
<ogra> siretart, to be precise: http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/p/pinfo/0.6.8-3/
<siretart> yeah, thanks.
<ogra> hmm, p.d.o seems to be more down then up recently
<siretart> I see nothing suspicous there, but some command seems to truncate the file... still looking..
* jani 's eyelids are getting heavier
<ogra> siretart, sid has 0.6.8-4 i think a sync will solve it
<ogra> these build logs are still 2004
<siretart> ogra: I'll try..
* ajmitch__ fetches licq
<ogra> yeah, try to build the sid package, if it works i'll ask for a sync...
<siretart> no, seems to have the same problem..
<ogra> hmm
<ogra> weird
<ogra> damned....cant get to gnomebaker....to review it...
* siretart is investigating further..
<dholbach> ogra: packages.d.o is out of order as well
<ajmitch__> nasty, need to install a bunch of kde stuff to build licq
<ogra> dholbach, nope, only slow...
<ogra> got it :)
<siretart> HA! I got it
<siretart> I don't know exactly why, but adding "texinfo" to builddepends solves the problem
<ajmitch__> siretart: what was the problem?
<ogra> heh
<siretart> ajmitch__: pinfo fails in postinst, because /usr/share/info/pinfo.info.gz was truncated to 0 bytes in the build process. This does NOT happen with package texinfo installed
<ajmitch__> ah that bug
<dholbach> siretart: want to put the source package somewhere, so someone of us can upload it for you?
<ajmitch__> I've made that mistake before
<siretart> dholbach: ok, just a moment..
<ajmitch__> because texinfo has makeinfo in it, used to generate the final info page
<ogra> dholbach, there is a more recent version in sid
<dholbach> ogra: oh
<ogra> dholbach, which has the same bug it seems ;)
<ogra> so siretart actally solved a bug for both distros, woot :)
<siretart> I want to try it also in my fresh build pbuilder chroot ;)
<ajmitch__> best to note that probem on the wiki, it may come up again
<ogra> nah, submit the fix upstream, then it cant
<ajmitch__> ogra: for other packages
<ogra> does it occur more ften ?
<ogra> often
<ajmitch__> I've done it before ;)
<ogra> ouch...thats weird...
<ajmitch__> not really
<ogra> 'm wondering why nobody in debian stumbled across it
<ajmitch__> they have
<siretart> upload target is hoary or unstable?
<ajmitch__> but bugreports get filed per package
<ogra> hoary
<siretart> ok
<ogra> ajmitch__, i mean this specific package....
<ajmitch__> nobody uses it? :)
<ogra> lol
<ogra> might be
<ajmitch__> or it was an i386 upload
<ajmitch__> and it's only broken on other arches
<ogra> ah, i always forget, debian allows binary uploads
<dholbach> hm
<dholbach> what does     [Category: none]     not ours        in    http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/Lists/hoary.all.amd64 mean?
<ajmitch__> hm
<ajmitch__> dholbach: over 200 uploads yet? ;)
<dholbach> nearly :-)
* ajmitch__ is at 20
<ajmitch__> licq will take a couple of hours to build, I'd guess
<siretart> dholbach: my package is at http://siretart.tauware.de/ubuntu-packages/pinfo/
<lytefyre> anyone know how to boot off external usb hdd , ive got the kubuntu preview
<dholbach> siretart: i'll look in some minutes
<siretart> ok
<herve> lytefyre, try #kubuntu
<lytefyre> herve:thanks
<herve> I must apologize in advance for the reviewer of my sip-qt3 package :-)
<dholbach> siretart: where did you find the  pinfo  breakage?
<siretart> dholbach: the ubuntu pinfo binary package fails in postinst, because /usr/share/info/pinfo.info is corrupt. this does happen because something in the build process truncates doc/pinfo.info. this does not happen with texinfo
<siretart> in installed at build time
<dholbach> yeah... but is it on any of our lists or how did you get there in the first place?
<siretart> dholbach: I'm using pinfo quite often
<dholbach> ah ok
<siretart> ;)
<siretart> but I also think that I saw a report somewhere in some lists suggesting to install the debian package (which would work)
<dholbach> siretart: uploaded
<siretart> w00t!
<siretart> :)
<dholbach> you should see it 1) http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/hoary-changes/2005-March/thread.html  and 2) http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/byDate/today.html
<siretart> so, now back to my lecture for exam.. cu!
<siretart> ;)
<dholbach> byeeeeeeeeeee
<dholbach> and thanks for helping out
<herve> dholbach, another rocking guy?
<dholbach> for sure :-)
* herve drops a tear
<herve> my rewrite of sip's rules for building two packages work
<herve> my problem now
<herve> ${shlibs:Depends}
<herve> resolves to python 2.3, not 2.4
<herve> I don't really know what to investigate
<dholbach> hmmmmm
<dholbach> do you have the control file somewhere?
<herve> er... wait it
<herve> I'm the one fubar, not the control file ;-)
<ogra> hmm goedson isnt around...
<herve> sorry for the noise
<herve> but I still apologize to the reviewer in advance :-)
<\sh> evening all
<\sh> i solved my pygtk problem
<herve> rock!
<dholbach> hey \sh
<\sh> now i fighting with the layout model of gtk
<herve> there I won't be of any help ^^
<ogra> yeah, thats not easy...
<\sh> herve, problem is...1. gtk doesn't close windows like qt
<\sh> so u have to hide and destroy the window
<\sh> just like visual basic
<ogra> \sh, get gazpacho, its easier to get familiar with the hbx/vbox model there
<jani> anybody do you know some gtk+ users channel?
<jani> I got an API question
<ogra> hmm #pygtk ?
<\sh> ogra: wtf is gazpacho
<jani> well not py specific but might be ok
<ogra> \sh, a ui design app
<tseng> \sh: its a glade knockoff
<\sh> ogra, compatible with gtk.glade / gnome.glade?
<ogra> \sh, nice to see the different available pieces
<ogra> yup
* ogra doesnt like glade, but uses gazpacho for certain mockups and tests
<dholbach> #gtk+ on irc.gnome.org
<dholbach> jani: ^--
<jani> I entered that 30 min ago and was ignored :)
<\sh> ogra, lets test
<dholbach> wow
<ogra> ?
<dholbach> they must be sleeping
<jani> >120 in the room and some were talking :)
<jani> anyway
<\sh> thats irc
<ogra> jani, whats your porb then ?
<ogra> prob even
<jani> how to attach multiple accelerators
<dholbach> ok... i take murphy before the meeting starts.... T-9m
<jani> to an action
<ogra> oh, CC meeting in 10 mins
<jani> run dholbach, run!
<ogra> jani, with action you mean a callback ?
<tseng> oh
<tseng> sounds "exciting"
<jani> a gtkaction like a menu action
<jani> specifically I want to add / as alias to Ctrl-F in evince
<jani> I could replace it but not make both work
<jani> at first glance gtk+ C api looks complicated
<ogra> cant you just call the same subfunction from both ?
<jani> I suppose I could I just did not figure out how yet
* ogra looks at the MotuMeeting agenda
<jani> I remember I wanted that and for some reason it was not simple
<ogra> jani, why do we need to discuss XFCE4.2 ?
<jani> ogra, to see if it's worth trying to get it in uni before hoary
<jani> currently is at 4.0
<jani> I know people wanted it but I am not sure if it's anything
<crimsun> personally I'd rather not try and shove it in
<jani> besides lakck of manpower
<ogra> 3.8.18-2ubuntu1
<jani> crimsun, yes this is what I wanted to talk about :)
<ogra> is the current version here
<crimsun> several people have already asked about 4.2, and I've replied to them saying it's best that we wait til after Hoary
<jani> the whys
<\sh> jani, 4.2 is quite nice
<ogra> crimsun, why ?
<crimsun> ogra: xfce4
<jani> very nice
<jani> and stable
<\sh> i tried on my laptop under gentoo
<jani> i use it in ubuntu from the os-cillation debs
<crimsun> ogra: is there really enough time to test before 30 March?
<ogra> crimsun, ah, ok, but still, its universe and if you guys think its stable enough i'd be urging you to get it in right away
<jani> crimsun I suppose it's better tested than gnome 2.10 or kde 2.4
<jani> after all 4.2 is from december
<jani> 4.2.1.1 last week
<jani> maintanence release
<crimsun> well, it's stable, and it integrates well. If others think 4.2.1{.1} is worth going in, then that's cool by me.
<ogra> crimsun, time is tight, thats why i want your Team judgement
<dholbach> koke: you're ready?
<jani> crimsun you'll be at MOTUMeeting?
<crimsun> jani: yp
<crimsun> +u
<ogra> crimsun, ok , then lets do it...
<crimsun> ogra: ok.
<jani> cool than I'll try to stay awake :)
<dholbach> wow...http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/CommunityCouncilAgenda looks different
<ogra> but lets agree it in the meeting...
<koke> dholbach: 1 min
<crimsun> I'll be there in 2 mins, gotta tidy something
<koke> switchting computer :)
<herve> I just need to clean the agenda meanwhile :-)
<dholbach> take your time :-)
<herve> I removed my packages from the NEW list
<herve> it's of no concern for release hoary
<ogra> hey the meeting starts...
<ogra> move over to #ubunut-meeting :)
<ogra> ah, better to #ubuntu-meeting
<ogra> \sh, dont want to attend ?
<\sh> ogra: hehe..moment coming
<ogra> great :)
<herve> no I really must sleep
<herve> I'll have a sip-qt3 package to upload tomorrow
<ogra> night herve
<herve> good night all
<jani> night herve
<dholbach> good night herv
<dholbach> *wave*
<dholbach> sleep tight :-)
<herve> jbailey, bonne nuit :-)
<herve> thank you much all
<herve> ++
* koke_ pbuilding keychain with dep ssh -> ssh-client
<koke_> dholbach: just for the record, would you do a last upload for me??
<dholbach> no problem
<dholbach> has it to be in this instant? :-)
<koke_> keychain:    * Changed depend on ssh to ssh-client.
<koke_> of course not :)
<dholbach> ok
<jani> koke congrats
<koke> jani: thx
<dholbach> hey tritium
<tritium> hi dholbach
<tritium> Is the CC meeting still going?
<jani> yup
<tritium> Great, so I'm not late :)
<ajmitch__> still going..
<dholbach> yes
<tseng> they often run pretty long
<dholbach> and koke made it
<tseng> yes, yay for koke
<tseng> next step, motu
<dholbach> and Phython will soon be member too ;-)
* ajmitch__ is watching it in split-screen mode
<ajmitch__> dholbach: in 2 weeks
<\sh> well...i hope gnu hurd will be finished before the new debian release ,-)
<dholbach> koke: the package at the usual place?
<ajmitch__> \sh: I'm sure it will if you help out ;)
<crimsun> I have to switch buildings, so I will be back online in 10 minutes. If XFce 4.2 comes up before then, then my statements above should be used.
<ogra> yup
<\sh> ajmitch, thx :) but I'm dancing on two weddings at the same time :)
<koke> dholbach: yep
<dholbach> koke: please tell elmo to whitelist your mail adress
<dholbach> now, just tell him your mailadress :-)
<jani> dholbach was my mail whitelisted already?
<dholbach> talk to elmo
<dholbach> he's there and WAITING FOR ALL OF YOU :-)
<dholbach> on #u-devel :-)
<ogra> haha
<koke_> hmmm, now which's the next step?
<ajmitch__> deposit some $ in certain named bank accounts :)
<koke_> Oh shit! I should have noticed. Is this some kind of piramidal org.? :P
<ajmitch__> of course :)
<ajmitch__> how else do we get fame & fortune?
<ogra> koke, i'll give you my account data after the meeting ;)
<dholbach> koke_: did you ask elmo now?
<dholbach> koke_: he will do really nasty things, if i still sponsor the upload :-)
<koke> <elmo> done
<dholbach> rock
<ogra> yeah
#ubuntu-motu 2005-04-03
<koke_> I just have had to become a member to have my address whitelisted :)
<koke> <elmo> sorry, I misunderstood the email, didn't realise it was only for whitelisting
<dholbach> two koke* talking at me makes me dizzy :-)
<koke_> xD, I've booted today into SMP
<dholbach> koke_: uploaded
<koke_> It's my cheap xinerama imitation
* ajmitch__ wonders how long the CC meeting has to go :)
<ogra> one topic left
<kiko> ogra, how is it going? tough or not so
<kiko> ?
<ogra> ah, two
<ogra> kiko, fine, thanks..
<ogra> :)
<ogra> kiko, at least here.... real life is a bit of a mess currently :)
<kiko> heh
<kiko> ogra, how's the community council hanging?
<dholbach> koke_: hoary-changes looks goooood
<koke_> dholbach: kmail is even showing my face in the upload :_)
<ogra> kiko, ah, talking about the new website and simultaneously about the italian loco team *g*
<kiko> the new website AGAIN
<kiko> :)
<ogra> kiko, abelli has left...(you met him in mataro i guess)
<kiko> indeed I did, first day wasn't it?
<ogra> yeah, again...just a short summary from hno73
<koke_> ogra: do you know who chosed the "loco" term??
<ogra> yep
<ogra> koke, CC
<ogra> local community
<koke_> ogra: I know, but in Spanish "loco" == "crazy", "mad"
<koke_> :D
<ogra> koke, that as the intention ;)
<jani> koke what other people stay up this late ;)
<ogra> was even
<ajmitch__> late? it's getting close to lunchtime here :)
* koke_ thread_join()
<koke> 00:15 here
<koke> I usually go to sleep at 02:00~03:00
<ogra> same here
<koke> but I don't have to work tomorrow
<ogra> 00:15 i mean....i never sleep ;)
* ajmitch__ starts work at 8am
<koke> how noisy is my workstation :(
<koke> I can't remember how I could sleep with it running
<koke> it was my server for about a year, online 24hrs
<koke> and now I can't stand more than an hour with the noise
<ajmitch_> oops
<ogra> heh, you dropped a dash
<ajmitch_> yeah
<ajmitch_> 2 was just too ostentatious
<ogra> yeah...
* ajmitch_ wonders if Phython will manage to run the fast-track for MOTU in time :)
<koke> 2nd try: hmmm, now which's the next step?
<koke> after the cash :)
* dholbach checks his bank account and winks furtively in Phython's direction 
<jani> koke got key signed?
<trulux> woka woka
<jani> gotta be approved at TB meeting too for MOTU
<koke> jani: signed by a DD
<jani> cool
<jani> then TB meeting only
<ajmitch_> currently we're still on fast-track which doesn't require the TB meeting, iirc
<ajmitch_> but it can still be done that way
<jani> ok so MOTU's approve, since today he was only made member?
<jani> btw I am all for koke = MOTU :)
<ogra> guys lets take over the channel
<tseng> are we into motu meeting now?
<tseng> i had to take out my friends dog
<tseng> he is going apeshit
<dholbach> going apeshit?
<tseng> crazy, nuts
<tseng> jumping all over the place :/
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-motu:koke] : Ubuntu Masters of the Universe | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Calendar | get Python rocking again: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UniversePythonTransitionTODO | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUTodo | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UniverseUnmetDeps | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaPackagingProgress | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUNewPackages | malone test Mar. 22 14:00 UTC in this channel | MOTUs at meeting: #ubuntu-meeting
<tseng> hm i missed malone?
* kiko_zzz slaps tseng around with a large sleeping trout
<tseng> um?
<kiko_zzz> don't forget malone ;)
<tseng> id prefer to not be beaten with fish, please.
<kiko_zzz> sleeping fish, even worse
<dredg> urgh
* dredg stops working for the day
<tseng> *tear*
<tseng> have you guys looked at any of that apt-get.org stuff?
<ajmitch_> some of it is real junk, I've heard :)
<tseng> yeah some guy is packaging tomboy
<tseng> and his diff.gz is full of autotools junk for no reason
<tseng> among other things
<tseng> hm i guess i need one of you to upload my f-spot
<tseng> ondrej@debian hasnt responded re that
<crimsun> "the world" scares the crap out of me
<crimsun> heck, _my_ warty backports are getting rm -rf'ed as soon as hoary releases
* tseng too
<tseng> actually, they are already broken by accident
<tseng> 500, somehow
<dholbach> sabdfl: would you like to attend #ubuntu-meeting
<tseng> mayhaps he is sleeping?
<koke> tseng: idle for only 3mins
<jani> crimsun are you ok with us sorting out which packs are needed from os-works then asking elmo to sync them?
<dholbach> jani: i'm not sure if he "syncs" from there
<jani> dholbach, as part of his syncing world
<dholbach> ah ok
<dholbach> hm
<jani> he said he's open to suggestions
<dholbach> well
<jani> well not sync right :)
<crimsun> jani: let's shoot for later this evening
<dholbach> haha... evening :-)
<jani> it's 2 AM here :)
<crimsun> jani: ok, I'll be busy all tomorrow (EST -0500)
<jani> but yes this evening in NZ I'll be at work in the mornig so we can talk
<jani> then I'll send you a mail with what I conclude tomorrow night
<crimsun> ok, so in 8 hours?
<jani> ok
<crimsun> ok, ping me then. :) Have a good night.
<jani> ok, have good day :)
<dholbach> good night jani :-)
<jani> dholbach you too :)
<dholbach> i will :-)
<jani> I am still standing till the meeting ends though
<jani> mako is doing smt bout my account now so I'll wait
* ajmitch_ managed to miss most of the meeting
* dredg managed to miss all of it by working and then eating
<dredg> i work too much
<dredg> and no, the same can't be said for eating
<crimsun> tseng: if you have a few minutes, britt_radiofree in #ubuntu has mono questions
<tseng> he is in #mono also
<crimsun> k
<tritium> ogra, will you let me know when you have word on the NewPackages please?
<ogra> tritium, sure
* ajmitch_ is busy at work still
<tritium> thanks
<koke> well, the translation stuff actually came to me with system-tools-backend
<koke> since some added patches introduced two new strings that appeared untranslated in the GUI
<koke> my first reaction was another dpatch with the translation, but it's really dirty
<koke> anyone knows how is managed the debconf templates translation??
<koke> bad time for discussion, heh :)
<ogra> koke, sorry, to tired ....
<koke> ogra: me too
<ogra> koke, then lets do it tomorrow
<koke> perfect :)
<tseng> i have a bit of a question for all of you
<crimsun> k
<tseng> should we persue packaging mono 1.1.4 for breezy regardless of debian (in)action
<crimsun> yes.
<tseng> and fix up all fall out, rebuild etc
<tseng> i imagine we can cause a conflict nightmare this way
<crimsun> although it's best if we coordinate w/ debian-mono, of course
<tseng> yes
<tseng> i work with the muine maintainer
<jbailey> tseng: Can the Debian mono folks be convinced to team up with you the way the Debian Java folks and Ubuntu Java folks are working together now?
<tseng> and I *am* the tomboy / f-spot maintainer
<tseng> as for meebey, the core guy
<tseng> im not sure how well he will receive it
<crimsun> he and zomb, mainly
<tseng> i never see zomb
<crimsun> well, it's best if we coordinate with debian-mono, of course, but we aren't tied to them
<crimsun> I try to keep my changes small and in dpatches so the Debian maintainer can drop what he wishes
<tseng> ill just do it and see what he does about it
<tseng> and count on you kids for support
<crimsun> sure thing
<crimsun> I'm in there, too
* ajmitch_ returns to uni
<ajmitch_> tseng: yes, I think packaging mono for breezy will be a good idea
<ajmitch_> since you don't  know when meebey will get 1.1.x done
<dholbach> good night everyone
<ajmitch_> night dholbach
<crimsun> night daniel
<dholbach> night daniel
<dholbach> night andrew
<dholbach> tomorrow we'll start some serious priorizing action
<tritium> good night all
<crimsun> night
<tseng> bye.
<dredg> tseng: oh, i like your nasty muine-shell hacks :)
<tseng> heh
<tseng> thanks
<dredg> kind of. the html output is nasty.
<dredg> but you knew that :)
<koke> MOTUs, good news :)
<koke> http://amedias.org/img/menus_default_icon_patch.png
<koke> too tired to blog'it :D
<HostingGeek> Amaranth said it will be another 2 days
<Amaranth> HostingGeek: No one cares.
<HostingGeek> YES THEY DO!
<HostingGeek> everyone does!
<HostingGeek> its a MENU EDITOR!!!!!!!
<tseng> what did I say about caps
<ajmitch_> calm down, please
<tseng> consider this your second warning
<tseng> and thats being very generous.
<koke> HostingGeek: it's to late to shout here...
<dredg> holy crap it's after 2
<HostingGeek> i was up till 4:30am
<dredg> yeah, stupidly, i do that every night. as a result i'm always very tired.
<dredg> i reckon i'm about 2 days away from collapsing
<koke> http://amedias.org/~koke/patches/gnome-panel_add-icon-to-items-without-one_0.diff
<koke> tomorrow I'll try it more
* koke getting really asleep
<HostingGeek> dredg: i was up 2.5 days and fell to sleep in the midle of the road
<HostingGeek> Thank G-d my techer was with me
<HostingGeek> And he got me off the road
<dredg> your family must be proud.
<crimsun> at last, wxvlc is fixed.  Now to fix wxwidgets2.5 so it builds on ppc!
<crimsun> ah dang, still gotta fix the correct .desktop :/
<HostingGeek> crimsun: yay! i downloaded 2 updates to day to it
<HostingGeek> crimsun: whats the fixed version?
<crimsun> HostingGeek: nothing for non 64-bit
<crimsun> HostingGeek: although you'll probably notice the switch to gtk2
<HostingGeek> crimsun: cool
<HostingGeek> crimsun: with vlc??
<crimsun> HostingGeek: no, wxvlc
<crimsun> HostingGeek: I highly recommend you use the wxvlc package if you use vlc :)
<HostingGeek> crimsun: wxvlc uses GTK?
<HostingGeek> doesn't it use wxwidgets?
<HostingGeek> like how it depends on it
<crimsun> HostingGeek: wxwidgets2.5 uses gtk2; wxwindows2.4 uses gtk1
<HostingGeek> c00l
<crimsun> since we're pursuing a consistent ui, may as well go with gtk2
<HostingGeek> crimsun: can we get the totem mozilla plugin
<HostingGeek> in universe
<HostingGeek> so we can uninstall vlc
<crimsun> not my decision, sorry
<HostingGeek> it should be beta by now
<HostingGeek> if not before april hopefully
<HostingGeek> crimsun: ahh but the plugin hasn't changed at all
<HostingGeek> i only used the plugin
<crimsun> HostingGeek: I only use the player :)
<HostingGeek> crimsun: but RB rules!!!
<crimsun> RB?
<crimsun> Rhythmbox?
<HostingGeek> yes
<dholbach> good morning
<crimsun> g'morning
<dholbach> hey daniel
<BuffaloSoldier> hello everyone
<dholbach> hey BuffaloSoldier
<BuffaloSoldier> :)
<BuffaloSoldier> just another Ubuntu user... just observing what are you guys doing :)
<crimsun> it's fairly quiet during these hours, since many people are still asleep
<csj> hello, where can I about about liveCD cusdomize?
<csj> s/about/ask
<dholbach> BuffaloSoldier: most of the work is working oneself through wiki/PbuilderHowto and starting rebuild broken packages, adjust build-depends and learn on-the-job
<dholbach> #ubuntu-devel - none of us guys works on the live cd
<csj> thanks
<dholbach> de rien
<BuffaloSoldier> is "de rien" = you're welcome?
<dholbach> yes :-)
<dholbach> "you're welcome / not to worry" in french
<BuffaloSoldier> oo french? i assume it was german :)
<dholbach> in german you'd say "keine Ursache / gern geschehen", but that's harder to understand :-)
<Treenaks> de nada :)
<dholbach> hey Treenaks
<Treenaks> hey dholbach
<BuffaloSoldier> and harder to type too :)
<dholbach> Treenaks: we had motu meeting last night: universe will be closed by april, 6th as well
<Treenaks> dholbach: OK
<dholbach> so i'll have to prepare a priority list
<dholbach> based on debian's popcon
<dholbach> which gives me all sorts of headaches
<Treenaks> dholbach: sorry to have missed it, but my date was more important :)
<Treenaks> (and she was first :P)
<dholbach> no worry
<dholbach> i just hope we'll have universe less crack-addled in 2 weeks
* dholbach sheds some tears silently
<Treenaks> dholbach: is it so crackful now then?
<dholbach> have a look at wiki/UniverseDoesNotBuild and wiki/UniverseUnmetDeps
<dholbach> first of both isnt even complete
<dholbach> the test-rebuild will be finished in 3-4 days
<Treenaks> urgh
* d3vic3 sigh *
<dholbach> now if the wiki worked again, i'd double the doesntbuild-list
<BuffaloSoldier> guys, got to go.. take care
<dholbach> have a nice day, BuffaloSoldier
<Treenaks> dholbach: some seem to be python2.3/4 issues
<BuffaloSoldier> you too
<Treenaks> (yehia)
<dholbach> yehia is a PITA, ask d3vic3 :-)
<dholbach> i gave up on it
<Treenaks> dholbach: and some are not even universe! (l-r-m)
<dholbach> some are just x.org-dependencies to add
<dholbach> i won't object, kill them from the list
<dholbach> just go ahead and make it happen! :-)
* Treenaks hates the login crap
<Treenaks> on the wiki
<dholbach> elmo works on the wiki
<Treenaks> ah
<Treenaks> that's why I can't log in then?
<dholbach> yes
<Treenaks> ah
<HostingGeek> WTF is up with the wiki?
<crimsun> it was being repaired
<HostingGeek> Treenaks: i also can't login
<HostingGeek> then turn it offline
<Amaranth> yeah, i was just trying to add my editor to the MOTUNewPackages page to see if it could get in :)
<Amaranth> or am i not supposed to do that?
<HostingGeek> Amaranth: blame elmo for messing with the login
<Amaranth> HostingGeek: I blame no one.
<Amaranth> It's not a big deal.
<Treenaks> let's just blame canada
<HostingGeek> yea just get 3 people here to review it
<Treenaks> HostingGeek: what? all of Canada?
<HostingGeek> o.0
<Amaranth> HostingGeek: I'll just wait for the wiki to work again and do it right. Why should I get special treatment?
<HostingGeek> Amaranth: Becasue its a MENU EDITOR!!!!
* Amaranth rolls his eyes
<Burgundavia> Treenaks: hey!
<Treenaks> Burgundavia: hm? whay?
<Treenaks> what?
<Burgundavia> <Treenaks> let's just blame canada
<dredg> and seven hours later i'm seeing 'menu editor' in caps all over again
<dredg> why? what the hell is going on?
<Treenaks> dredg: HostingGeek is going on
<HostingGeek> lol
<Amaranth> dredg: My fault.
<Burgundavia> menu editing is apparently something that is held holy by all who use ubuntu
<HostingGeek> Yes!
<Burgundavia> and we have sinned by taking that away
<dredg> editing of what menus?
<HostingGeek> Noooo!
<dredg> applications?
<HostingGeek> Bring it back!!!!!
<dredg> the file menu in abiword?
<dredg> system menu in my panel?
* Treenaks expects HostingGeek to break out in jeffk-like speech any moment
<HostingGeek> jeffk?!
<dredg> Treenaks: been expecting that for some time now.
<Treenaks> HostingGeek: http://www.somethingawful.com/jeffk
<Burgundavia> apparently lack of menu editing also causes you to abuse your keyboard by using lots of !!?!?!@?!1?!1
<dredg> what does this menu editor do? what menus does it allow you edit?
<Treenaks> Burgundavia: !!!!!!1111oneoneone
<Burgundavia> dredg: the gnome menus
<Burgundavia> dredg: the ones that no longer have a gui tool as of 2.10
<HostingGeek> Amaranth: I belive the HIG says says change should take place automaticly
<HostingGeek> Amaranth: so you need to remove the save button
<dredg> oh. i haven't edited those menus in jebus knows how many years
<Amaranth> HostingGeek: If it says that this is one time where I'm going to tell it to sod off.
<Burgundavia> if it doesn't show up on my menu, I file a bug or fix it myself in the package
<dredg> sorry, gnome plays the "the menus should be sane by default" game.
<Burgundavia> much more useful than a menu editor
<dredg> if a package doesn't show up, file a bug.
<HostingGeek> Amaranth: but its for prefences
<dredg> r, s/package/app/
<dredg> yeah, ok, look take it somewhere else.
<HostingGeek> dredg: get ready for 8000 bug reports then
<dredg> preferably #iwantmyway ors
<dredg> then file them instead of whining about it on irc
* dholbach has a headache
<dredg> menu editor helps *you*. it doesn't help everyone else using those apps.
<ajmitch> evening
<dholbach> a HUGE one
<dholbach> hey aj
<dholbach> hey ajmitch
<Burgundavia> salut ajmitch
<Amaranth> dredg: Lots of .desktop entries didn't validate but I forgot to make a list of them before I fixed them. :P
<HostingGeek> IRC stands for whIne Repeatively  Chat
<Amaranth> I thought maybe that was why my editor wasn't working once
<Amaranth> HostingGeek: You've been banned from #ubuntu and #gnome-hackers, I'd watch yourself.
<dredg> HostingGeek: oh give over and do something productive. file those bug reports.
<HostingGeek> Amaranth: not on other networks
<dredg> if you have nothing constructive to say can you say it louder somewhere else?
<dredg> thanks.
<dredg> end of discussion.
<Burgundavia> dredg: lol
<HostingGeek> dredg: i filed 30 bugs last night for epiphany
<dredg> good man. want a medal?
<Gervystar> Hi. I've filed a bug regarding gnome-bluetooth and mdz replied me to get in touch with someone of motu for that. Anyone taking care of that package in here?
<dholbach> Gervystar: what's the problem?
<HostingGeek> dredg: i bugzilla is borig know
<Amaranth> dredg: Did you understand what he just said?
<dredg> HostingGeek: that's really nice and i think you're really sweet and all, but i've got work to do.
<Gervystar> dholbach: the nautilus context menus are missing and the menu icons are broken.
<dredg> Amaranth: on some level.
<dholbach> Gervystar: you have an idea how to fix it?
<dredg> Amaranth: (that's a no)
<dholbach> Gervystar: we're as busy as can be, i won't manage to read specs or something
<Gervystar> dholbach: the "send via bluetooth". the gnome-obex-server is working fine instead
<dholbach> Gervystar: do you have an idea how to fix it?
<Gervystar> dholbach: I understand. I was already seeking info about it. If I'll get it working how can i contribute?
<dholbach> Gervystar: that'd be brilliant... just tell us, best you'd provide the source package
<dholbach> the changes will have your name on it and you'll be rich and famous :-)
<dholbach> no honestly... i really appreciate you getting involved
<Gervystar> dholbach: rotfl! I'll try to, then. :)
<dredg> for certain values of rich and famous :)
<zyga> hello
<zyga> anyone with ppc around?
<HostingGeek> my connection went out...
<HostingGeek> YAY back online
<dholbach> Gervystar: the best way is to build it in a pbuilder, but it's no must
* HostingGeek waits for the server to send me all the messages i missed
<dholbach> wiki/PbuilderHowto could be a pointer
<HostingGeek> YAY! i got all i missed for the server all 15 lines
<ajmitch> congrats
<Gervystar> dholbach: thanks. I'll try as soon as i'll get some spare time
<dholbach> rocking
<Burgundavia> looking at gnome-bluetooth
<Burgundavia> it currently puts a bunch of pixmaps in /usr/share/gnome-bluetooth/pixmaps
<Burgundavia> but the link to it in the .desktop is wrong
<Burgundavia> however, absolute paths to pixmaps in .desktop files are bad
<Burgundavia> so I think we should move these various images to /usr/share/pixmaps
<HostingGeek> wb doko_
<Burgundavia> dholbach: ping
<dholbach> Burgundavia: pong
<HostingGeek> ping pong!
<Burgundavia> dholbach: is it worth doing a quick fix for a .desktop file to convert the icon from absolute to relative path?
<dholbach> Burgundavia: provide me with the source package and i'll do it
<Burgundavia> dholbach: then I should send you my .diff.gz and .dsc?
<dholbach> yes
<Burgundavia> ok
<ajmitch> dholbach: what's the depends meant to look like after doing a libxosd rebuild?
<Burgundavia> coming once I test it
<ajmitch> licq finally built after a long compile ;)
<dholbach> ajmitch: if it builds, should be alright, but ask crimsun to make sure
<ajmitch> well it builds alright, i did it in pbuilder to avoid installing lots of kde stuff
<ajmitch> -Build-Depends: debhelper (>= 4), dpatch, autotools-dev, libncurses5-dev, libcdk-dev, libqt3-mt-dev, libqt3-headers, qt3-dev-tools-compat,
<ajmitch> libssl-dev, kdelibs4-dev, imagemagick, kdebase-data, libgpgme-dev, libxosd-dev (>= 2.1.0)
<ajmitch> +Build-Depends: debhelper (>= 4), dpatch, autotools-dev, libncurses5-dev, libcdk-dev, libqt3-mt-dev, libqt3-headers, qt3-dev-tools-compat,
<ajmitch> libssl-dev, kdelibs4-dev, imagemagick, kdebase-data, libgpgme-dev, libxosd-dev (>= 2.2.14-1ubuntu1)
<ajmitch> that's the sort of stuff that gets dragged in ;)
<crimsun> err, did you mean what the build-deps are meant to look like?
<Burgundavia> if the current is -1, it would be -2ubuntu1 or 1ubuntu1?
<ajmitch> -1ubuntu1
<Burgundavia> ok
<crimsun> ajmitch: looks ok to me
<ajmitch> crimsun: I didn't know if it was just depends that got changed (shlibs:Depends) or if it was a compilation change
<ajmitch> I'll try & upload it then
<crimsun> k
<ajmitch> nice big 740K .diff.gz
<crimsun> yeesh
<ajmitch> yeah, I checked with interdiff that I didn't introduce anything
<dholbach> see you later
<ajmitch> bye dholbach
<crimsun> cya daniel
* Amaranth growls at the wiki
<zyga> anyone with ppc around?
<HostingGeek> Did someone say they are not accepting the menu editor!!!
<HostingGeek> get ready for mass complant threads and emails and trolls in the irc channel
<Burgundavia> HostingGeek: try a few less '!'
<Burgundavia> it might make your points a little more palatable
<koke> hi MOTUs!
<crimsun> hi
<Burgundavia> hey koke
<HostingGeek> !!!!!!!!!!!!
<Burgundavia> HostingGeek: no, I am really serious
<HostingGeek> of i though you said more
<HostingGeek> *oh
<HostingGeek> sorry i am in the midle of an im
<HostingGeek> <Amaranth> just kidding :P
<HostingGeek> Ok sorry about that
* HostingGeek slaps Amaranth for lieing
<Burgundavia> HostingGeek: please remember the Ubuntu Code of Conduct
<dredg> HostingGeek: you are not being constructive in any way. you are obnoxious, distracting and seem to completely miss the point of this channel. #ubuntu-motu is not your forum for "I want $this in universe. now now now now." grow up and cop the hell on.
<dredg> HostingGeek: don't bother replying, i have you on ignore from now.
<HostingGeek> *g*
<dredg> gah, mustn't feed the trolls.
<Burgundavia> I know
<d3vic3> dredg, hi
<d3vic3> dredg, how is jaxml going?
<dredg> d3vic3: it was uploaded a while ago iirc
<d3vic3> hmm, I installed it, and it failed
<dredg> (i didn't upload it, but it's there)
<dredg> yeah, issue with postinst script. i'll look at it later and upload again.
<d3vic3> I'm working on something that needs it
* dredg nods
<dredg> sorry, i've been up to my neck in work for the past few weeks
<dredg> i'll look at it over lunch.
<ajmitch> sigh
<ajmitch> I wish my computers could have built licq as fast as the buildds ;)
<crimsun> yeah, I sure could use 3 of each arch
<crimsun> ;D
<Burgundavia> might have to go get me a ppc and a amd64 if I continue
<Burgundavia> make it easier to test
<koke> RFC about menu icons
<koke> http://amedias.org/img/menus_default_icon_patch.png
<koke> http://amedias.org/img/menus_default_icon_patch_1.png
<koke> the best icon is the second but scaled better
<ogra> i like the latter
<Burgundavia> concur with koke
<koke> it's taken from libwnck
<ogra> yup, its the default for dialogs without icon...
<koke> is the Places->Network Places menu supossed to have an icon??
<HostingGeek> i like #2, koke
* koke trying new version of the icon
<HostingGeek> link
<koke> too blurry yet :(
<\sh> ogra...wanna join tomorrow?
<\sh> ogra, for a drink in cologne?
<ogra> \sh, dunno if i already have the car back then
<\sh> ogra, bran and all the others are meeting in cologne..got a call a couple of meanutes ago
<ogra> \sh, GF is in kassel....
<\sh> minutes
<\sh> minutes meanutes peanuts ;)
<Treenaks> does anyone here know of a good, well-supported laptop I can buy?
<Burgundavia> an older one?
<ogra> Treenaks, i thought you already picked yors
<Treenaks> ogra: yeah, I did
<ogra> but ?
<Treenaks> ogra: but then the store decided to stop processing orders for the next 3 weeks
<Treenaks> ogra: just when I was about to order
<ogra> grr
<Treenaks> so they just lost a customer
<\sh> Treenaks, hp/compaq nc6000 or nc8000
<Treenaks> \sh: do they have OS-less bundles?
<ogra> Treenaks, mine is very nice, costed me 1250 euro, but the wireless card isnt supported and the keyboard could be better (acer aspire 1520)
<ogra> Treenaks, and i couldnt buy it os-less indeed
<Treenaks> supported wireless is mandatory, nice keyboard would be nice
<\sh> Treenaks, i don't think so...but I think the nc6000 is only 1.2k US$ (list price from hp)
<\sh> Treenaks, intel centrino stuff...keyboard is very good
<\sh> ogra, u know those laptops from the company
<Treenaks> \sh: nice.. I'll have a look
<\sh> nc8000 is with 2Megs cache and nc6000 with 1megs only ..intel pentium M 1.6Ghz
<ogra> Treenaks, two pcmcia slots my orinoco is doing fine here ;)
<\sh> 512megs 40gb hd, irda, bluetooth, wlan, sound, ati radeon 9600 mobility (working with the latest drivers)
<ogra> \sh, i know them and dont like them ;)
<\sh> only irda is puking around...
<\sh> but i'm working on it...
<\sh> shouldn't be there in 2.6. anymore...but these are only PR texts ... finally the driver is there, but the constellation of the chipset + the design of hp is not working
<\sh> ogra, :)) u and ur amd64
<koke> http://amedias.org/img/menus_default_icon_patch_2.png
<Treenaks> EUR 2269 at hp.nl for the NC8000.. WTF?
<koke> just a bit more shadow... :)
<koke> have to go
<\sh> ogra, u don't habe a laptop there, is a flat desktop
<\sh> Treenaks, check hp.com
<Treenaks> \sh: oh wait. that's the everything-selected version..
<Treenaks> but the cheapest one is still expensive
<\sh> then use the nc6000
<\sh> u don't need the 2mb
<Treenaks> what's the screen resolution on those?
<\sh> 1024x768 14" or something like this...nice to travel with... lightweight
<robtaylor_> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/e/encompass/encompass_0.5.99.3-4.diff.gz  appears to have been curtailed.
<\sh> i think the nc8000 is a bit larger
<robtaylor_> as size 5773 instead of expected 5659
<Treenaks> \sh: I'll look around a bit, thanks
<dholbach> robtaylor_: you want to provide a new source package and someone will upload it?
<robtaylor_> dholbach: i'll just go check that its ok in unstable
<\sh> but...u can have my old laptop :) amd mobile athlon 1800 32mb shared mem graphics card, orinoco wlan include...broken display,
<\sh> from 4mbo ;)
<ogra> argh
<ogra> 4mbo is such a crap...
<\sh> well...4mbo is not there anymore
<\sh> just 2 days before i wanted to send in my laptop, they closed because of disappeared money ;)
<\sh> adn now the cpu, ram, wlan card etc. is laying around...but is not in the chassie anymore ;)
<trulux> ajmitch: problems for logging in Plone
<trulux> ajmitch: I will comment the package after shower
<trulux> ;)
<ajmitch> ok :)
<robtaylor_> dholbach: yeah, the diff is fin in sid, so just pulling that again should suffice
<robtaylor_> s/fin/fine
<robtaylor_> agh, no i'm lying
<robtaylor_> its wrong in sid too
<robtaylor_> hmm
<robtaylor_> and maintainer is debian-qa group, which doesnt help
<robtaylor_> ahwell, not really an ubuntu issue then. Thanks :)
<dholbach> robtaylor_: i'll try building a new source package later
<dholbach> if the wiki would work, i'd set it on our todo
<robtaylor_> dholbach: well, it's been removed from sarge, and the maintainer seems to have lost interest in it, so not that huge an issue.
<robtaylor_> though upstream seems to have woken up again recently
<dholbach> robtaylor_: alright... i'll have a look at it and if upstream isnt there anymore, i'll put it on wiki/MorgueCandidates
<dholbach> oh
<dholbach> well, if you want to maintain it for ubuntu...
<robtaylor_> well i'm just gonna do a cvs co and see what its like
<dholbach> that would be cool
<robtaylor_> it'll be either this or flower, as gecko is starting to really get on my nerves ;)
<mantien1> hi all
<crimsun> off to work, bye all
<mantien1> Burgundavia: so, who could add .desktop file, reported at http://bugs.debian.org/271904 into gdeb package ?
<Burgundavia> you can
<Burgundavia> pull the source down and fix it
<Burgundavia> then ask for someone here to check it so it can be uploaded
<mantien1> Burgundavia: should I add to source package or compile binaries ?
<Burgundavia> grab the source and then fix that
<Burgundavia> I am wrong person to ask about debian packaging
<Burgundavia> I only just started myself last week
<ogra> mantien1, make a patch ;)
<Treenaks> \sh: I think I'll go for this one: http://www.jewelnotebooks.nl/index.php?page=jade-8080
<ogra> Treenaks, bah, wrong cpu :-P
<Treenaks> ogra: shutup :)
<ogra> hehe
<mantien1> ogra: "patch" is already at http://bugs.debian.org/271904
<ogra> mantien1, ah, ok
<mantien1> ogra: I just want to find a person, who can include fixes from this bug in ubuntu
<ogra> mantien1, is it included in the debian package already ?
<mantien1> ogra: no, it seems gdeb debian maintainer disapeared for one year :(
* ogra loves debian :-P
<Treenaks> especially the "oh, that person just disappeared" part of it... 8)
* mantien1 loves girls more
<Treenaks> mantien1: how about girls that love debian?
<mantien1> Treenaks: it's hard to find - debian is not designed for girls, debian has too many usability problems :(
* robtaylor_ points mantien1 at debian-women
<robtaylor_> mantien1: invalid assumption...
* mantien1 doesn't find debian-women in 500 kilometers around ...
<mantien1> except me wife
<BuffaloSoldier> at least you have a wife :)
<dholbach> NEW crack on https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UniverseDoesNotBuild - have fun
<Treenaks> http://home.twcny.rr.com/mechgeek/fark/shortcut-punishment.gif
<mantien1> BuffaloSoldier: ;)
<mantien1> ogra: so, you could add .desktop file, reported at http://bugs.debian.org/271904 into gdeb package ?
<dholbach> mantien1: we'd all be grateful for a source package we could just review and upload
<ogra> mantien1, yeah, like dholbach said....could you put a fixed source package anywhere on the web wher we can pull it ?
<dholbach> wow... 43 people in #u-motu :-)
<mantien1> ogra: ok
<ogra> yeah, were growing, dholbach :)
<BuffaloSoldier> everyone wants to be He-Man: Master of the Universe :P
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> isnt that great ?
<Burgundavia> it is the name that attracted me
<Burgundavia> ;)
<BuffaloSoldier> of all the "work" in Ubuntu... Master of Universe could have the coolest t-shirt :)
<ogra> BuffaloSoldier, we will ;)
<BuffaloSoldier> hhmmm.. that gives an idea.... Ubuntu merchandise franchise
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-motu:ogra] : Ubuntu Masters of the Universe | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Calendar | get Python rocking again: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UniversePythonTransitionTODO | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUTodo | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UniverseUnmetDeps | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaPackagingProgress | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUNewPackages | malone test log http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ubuntu-motu-2005-03-22.html
<BuffaloSoldier> like the English football club opening merchandise shop all over the planet
<BuffaloSoldier> is there any channel for ubuntu marketing?
<Burgundavia> ogra, dholbach: ping
<dholbach> pong
<dholbach> Burgundavia: didnt look at your mail yet, sorry
<Burgundavia> np
<Burgundavia> I was wondering more about malone
<Gervystar> any known mono 1.1 repositories for hoary? On this machine i've mono 1.1.4 installed, but i've accidentally lost the repo used for the install
<Burgundavia> can I beat it up?
<Burgundavia> er, I mean test it
<Burgundavia> right
<dholbach> Burgundavia: go ahead
<ogra> Burgundavia, pong ... somehow
<dholbach> Burgundavia: bradb will be pleased to get bug reports
<Burgundavia> ok
<Burgundavia> I was looking at it
<Burgundavia> looked good
<ogra> Burgundavia, dont test it,  USE IT !! ;)
<Burgundavia> login the same as the wiki?
<ogra> yep
<Burgundavia> ok
<ogra> its live, we already are supposed to use it
<Burgundavia> ok
<ogra> Gervystar, we dont use mono 1.1 (and to be honest dont care for it before breezy development starts)
<Burgundavia> ah
<Burgundavia> ogra, dholbach: for assigned bugs to motu, how to do I do that?
<Burgundavia> or to me
<ogra> Burgundavia, either assign them to motu in the form (username of MOTU is motu) or leave it up to us... we'll review the page regulary
<Burgundavia> ogra: ok
<ogra> Burgundavia, see the topic, the log of the test might be helpful for usage questions
<Burgundavia> I read over the log
<Burgundavia> but I didn't see that very clearly
<mantien1> ogra: http://ftp.akl.lt/incoming/gdeb
<ogra> ok
<tritium> dholbach, I'm guessing that the vpnc segfault issue is amd64-specific
<dholbach> tritium: yeah... maybe... i just won't have the time to package a new cvs version or something
<dholbach> tritium: however, i'd test it
<tritium> dholbach, I use vpnc successfully here.  I can't reproduce the segfault here
<lamont> ew.
<lamont> 3ddesktop 3dwm aime ara astats bbdate d4x debbuggtk digikamplugins enbd fdclock freewnn giftui golem harbour idesk ion2 iterm k3d kannel kdebindings kernel-patch-powerpc-2.6.9 kerneltop kimdaba kimwitu kimwitu++ kipina kismet klic kmd kprof lkcdutils lurker nip nip2 ntop oroborus osdclock ppmd pspresent python-gnome redboot sagasu sbcl sip-qt3 strategoxt sylpheed-claws-maildir-plugin sylpheed-claws-pgpinline-plugin tct tleenx2 torch-examples u++ wmr
<lamont> essel wmxres wnn6-sdk xautolock xdiskusage xfcalendar xfce-mcs-manager xfce-mcs-plugins xfce4-battery-plugin xfce4-clipman-plugin xfce4-datetime-plugin xfce4-diskperf-plugin xfce4-iconbox xfce4-minicmd-plugin xfce4-mixer xfce4-netload-plugin xfce4-notes-plugin xfce4-panel xfce4-session xfce4-showdesktop-plugin xfce4-systemload-plugin xfce4-systray xfce4-toys xfce4-trigger-launcher xfce4-utils xfce4-weather-plugin xfdesktop4 xffm4 xfprint4 xfwm4 xloc
<lamont> kmore xt-aterm
<lamont> that's this mornings partially inclusive list
<dholbach> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UniverseDoesNotBuild -> last failed build: 20050323-0724 - i'll update later :-)
<dholbach> *copy*
<lamont> dholbach: that was all the new build failures, stripped of things with no .debs in the archive (for that version)
<lamont> however, since things are building on 4 architectures, it includes things previously reported (when the first architecture failed)
<dholbach> lamont: thank you
<lamont> np - is next to zero effort (cmd + cut/paste from mutt..)
<lamont> hence the lack of preciseness. :-(
<dholbach> lamont: thanks anyway... i hope with the planned xfce-update we'll get at least those from the list
<lamont> dholbach: yeah, I expect that many of the failures are already known.
<lamont> Total 3437 package(s) in state Installed.
<lamont> Total 3492 package(s) in state Needs-Build.
<lamont> that's i386
<dholbach> ... and should be dragged to morgue.ubuntu.com
<dholbach> sorry for sounding bitter :-)
* lamont wonders what should be dragged to the morgue...
<dholbach> the failing ones :-)
<lamont> I'm inclined to say that if something is ftbfs at release, it should at least be dropped from the hoary Packages files. (and moved into breezy, maybe?)
<dholbach> yeah... we'll have to decide on that one
<dholbach> atm i'm not uploading anything... just preparing lists
<lamont> to be fair, the list I'm pasting does include all of the cases where at least one of the 4 architectures is ftbfs for arch-specific reasons.
<lamont> since it's _any_ ftbfs && _any_ .deb
<dholbach> quite luckily some of them were fixed in debian
<lamont> even better
<dholbach> so a sync will suffice
<dholbach> but we need more people to check :-)
<mantien1> ogra: my gdeb improvements looks ok ?
<ogra> mantien1, where is the diff.gz ?
<mantien1> ogra: hehe, there were no diff.gz in gdeb source package ;)
<ogra> hmm...
<mantien1> I did dpkg-buildpackage -S -us -uc
<ogra> mantien1, and had no lintian warnings ?
* ogra is picky, doesnt accept packages with lintian warnings
<mantien1> ogra: I simply downloaded gnome-apt_0.4.7-1.2ubuntu4.dsc and gnome-apt_0.4.7-1.2ubuntu4.tar.gz from archive.ubuntu.com/debian, added gdeb.desktop, added changelog entry and added dh_desktop to debian/rules
<mantien1> then did dpkg-buildpackage -S -us -uc
<ogra> mantien1, you didnt apt-get source ?
<mantien1> apt-get source does the same
<ogra> no orig.gz ? no diff.gz ? hmm
<Burgundavia> ah
<Burgundavia> I don't get one either
<mvo> ogra: gnome-apt is a native package IIRC
<ogra> yup, i see it now..
<Burgundavia> the tar is not .orig.
* mantiena lost network connection for few minutes :-/
<mantiena> ogra: so, my gdeb improvements looks ok ?
<ogra> mantiena, please be a bit patient, i cant review the package right away, i'm busy with some other stuff, i'll do it during the day (4pm HERE)
<ogra> whoops
<ogra> here indeed
<mantiena> where ?
<mantiena> ;)
<ogra> germany
<mantiena> ogra: I live near you ;)
<ogra> nl ? or be ?
<mantiena> lt
<ogra> ah, ok its the other side ;)
<Treenaks> mantiena: by that definition, I live near to ogra
<ogra> Treenaks, by that definition you sit on my lap
<ogra> * go away *
<Burgundavia> unless you count on the planet, I am near none of you
<crimsun> mantiena: I'll take a look.
<mantiena> crimsun: thanks
<Burgundavia> ogra: should I be filing hundreds of missing .desktop file bugs?
<ogra> Burgundavia, if youre bored :-P
<Burgundavia> ogra: I was just wondering if we wanted to fill malone up with this stuff
<ogra> Burgundavia, nah, rather fix some of them and wait for the users to file them....i'm sure we wont be able to solve all these missing enrtys
<Burgundavia> ok
<Burgundavia> I will file the ones I want to get done soon, so I have a place to leave notes easily
<ogra> Burgundavia, great idea !
<mantiena> ogra: ubuntu does submit .desktop files to upstream and debian ?
<ogra> mantiena, we should be able, through malone and Keybuks patch collection it should even work automatically soon
<mantiena> cool
<tritium> Burgundavia, your bugs are not assigned to anybody.  Are you working on them?
<Burgundavia> tritium: yes, but I have no rights to do that
<tritium> Okay, just wanted to make sure I don't duplicate any of your efforts
<ogra> Burgundavia, i guess you have a wiki account ... so you also have a malone account to assign the bugs to
<Burgundavia> oh
<mantiena> I made dosemu.desktop file, but debian developer don't wanted to include it (he abandoned dosemu package soon after my bugreport with dosemu.desktop and now dosemu in Debian doesn't have a maintainer:( ). maybe ubuntu will accept dosemu.desktop file ?
<ogra> Burgundavia, search the user list on launchpad....
<Burgundavia> mantiena: make the necessary package changes and then give ogra/dholbach the diff.gz/.dsc
<Burgundavia> ogra: ?
<ogra> yup
<mantiena> Burgundavia: I do this if my changes to gdeb will contain no problems after verifying
<Burgundavia> mantiena: ?
<crimsun> mantiena: Is it intentional that you call dh_desktop without having bumped the build-dep version of debhelper?
<crimsun> mantiena: (>= 4.2.21)
<crimsun> mantiena: you'll also want an Image entry in .desktop
<mantiena> crimsun: gdeb.desktop file is needed only for mime database, not for calling from gnome menu
<crimsun> mantiena: so it already has a proper menu item?
<ogra> mantiena, if you create a desktop file please make it complete....
<mantiena> ogra: I make it complete
<mantiena> crimsun: no, gdeb package doesn't need a menu item in gnome menu
<Burgundavia> calling gdeb for the menu would be useless
<mantiena> yes
<Burgundavia> it is a very unfriendly app that way
<mantiena> ;)
<Burgundavia> I was most non-impressed
<Burgundavia> hence no menu item
<Burgundavia> if you run gdeb from the menu, you get an error message
<mantiena> crimsun: look at http://bugs.debian.org/271904
<crimsun> mantiena: yep, I see.
<crimsun> mantiena: just double-checking, thanks.
<crimsun> mantiena: looks good; the only thing I'd consider is tightening that build-dep on debhelper
<mantiena> crimsun: ok, thanks for verifying, I will increase build-dep in future when need to add dh_desktop
<mantiena> crimsun: you will upload fixed gdeb package to ubuntu ?
<crimsun> mantiena: I'll be busy for about 2 more hours, but I'll do it if no one else has done it by then.
<mantiena> ok, 2 hours it's not a problem for me ;)
<dholbach> mantiena: put it please on MOTUTodo where all the other to-review packages are
<dholbach> so we won't forget
<dholbach> and try to be patient :-)
<dholbach> ok... i'll be off - see you later
<Burgundavia> ogra: does qtparted build fine on amd64 now?
<Burgundavia> ogra: does qtparted build fine on amd64 now?
<ogra> no idea...
<Burgundavia> I saw it go by
<Burgundavia> so I assume dholbach uploaded it then
<Burgundavia> and he has amd64, so I guess he found a fix
<ogra> i'm looking at build logs
<Burgundavia> ogra: where would I find those, so I that can check in the future?
<ogra> http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/byDate/today.html
<ogra> Burgundavia, mvo uploaded it
<ogra> 11:35 UTC
<ogra> Burgundavia, and it built :) thanks for the work :)
<Burgundavia> np
<lamont> Burgundavia: and http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/Lists is also interesting
<Burgundavia> thanks
<Burgundavia> what does optional:out-of-date mean?
<koke> motus, I have the last shot :)
<koke> http://amedias.org/img/menus_default_icon_patch_3.png
<koke> I think is the best I can do without a jimmac :)
<ogra> koke, looks great, hav you seen the mail ?
<koke> ogra: which mail?? ;)
<koke> the meeting summary?
<Burgundavia> is there no motu mailing list?
<ogra> koke, the answer from vincent
<ogra> Burgundavia, we are 7 MOTUs currently u-devel@ should be enough
<Burgundavia> ok
<ogra> Burgundavia, and until yesterday we all had to catch the bugs via u-users@ so we decided to postpone the decision for a new ML, but we might start one for breezy
<koke> ogra: sounds interesting
<Burgundavia> now that everything is going in malone, that will be very nice
<ogra> Burgundavia, YEP :-D
* Burgundavia has filed half the bugs that are outstanding against Ubuntu right now
<ogra> yeah, Burgundavia great work...
<Burgundavia> koke: so that default icon, that is for things that do not have an icon listed in their .desktop files?
<koke> yep
<Burgundavia> has that all made its way into hoary yet (is it going in hoary?0
<koke> I have to check it with some gnome hacker but it seems to work well
<koke> Burgundavia: I made it yesterday after the meeting :)
<ogra> Burgundavia, we should include it, yes....to not have menu entries without icon at all
<Burgundavia> so will that happen automagically?
<ogra> nope...
<Burgundavia> hmm
<Burgundavia> what is the file name for that?
<ogra> not yet at least, but a script that scans the .desktop files dir for files with a empty Icon= line would be very welcome
<Burgundavia> is that a hint?
<ogra> heh, as you like ;)
<lamont> |= akregator freewnn gpsbabel iterm kazehakase kipina mod-proxy-html ng-utils oroborus osdclock ppmd pspresent qterm sagasu toursst zope-popyda
<Burgundavia> he speaks tongues
<koke> ogra: why do you want to search empty Icon='s??
<ogra> koke, how else would you suggest to do it ?
<koke> ogra: it's done
<koke> it's a patch for gnome-panel
<koke> :D
<ogra> hey, koke....
<ogra> did i tell you
<koke> if (no icon) use the default one :)
<ogra> *YOU ROCK* !!!!
<koke> <Burgundavia> so will that happen automagically? <-- I guess the answer was YEAH!
<koke> :D
<ogra> koke, have you talked to seb128 about the patch ?
<ogra> since he will be the one to approve it...
<koke> ogra: nop, I'm uploading it to my repo before
<koke> so he'll be able to test it :)
<ogra> koke, but please talk to seb128 (and jdub i guess), i'll be there to help if you need anyone additional from MOTU
<koke> but first, my new blog is crying for a first post :)
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> koke, are you on the planet already ?
<ogra> koke, also a thing to tell jdub ;)
<koke> ogra: not yet
<ogra> koke, and i'm not sure if the patch should be against gnome-panel or gnome-menus, probably something to ask seb first
<koke> ogra: I guess it's gnome-panel but can't bet on it :)
<ogra> lets ask
<ogra> wb
<dholbach> re
<koke> why the hell all good xml editors are written in Java??
<koke> http://vex.sourceforge.net/screenshots.html
<koke> :(
<dholbach> mlview! conglomerate!
<Burgundavia> conglomerate is not bad, but very beta
<ogra> dholbach, conglomerate is usable for you ?
<ogra> mlview is great though
<dholbach> i know it exists.... the conglomerate advocate isnt here
<dholbach> mlview rocks
<ogra> yup
<koke> dholbach: have you tried xxe (xmlmind xml editor)??
<dholbach> and has the best german translation around ;-)
<koke> it's just great, but non-free :(
<dholbach> koke: no didnt try it
<koke> have to go
<koke> my grandma's birthday :)
<ogra> oh, congrats from germany
<koke> she's 80 today
<ogra> wow
<koke> see you
<dholbach> have a nice party :-)
<dholbach> hi mdz
<mdz> morning
<ogra> hey mdz
<lamont> |= lablgtk2-doc python-gnome tleenx2 vnc4
<ogra> lamont, do you ever stop ?
<Burgundavia> he speaks in tongues, with many gnomish pythons coming out of his mouth
<lamont> ogra: I just look over and see new mail.. :0)
<lamont> Burgundavia: nah - that's just me adding more work to the list for motu..
<ogra> heh, Burgundavia thats the secret motu code ;)
<Burgundavia> ya, but it looks mighty wierd to the uninitiated
<ogra> Burgundavia, you'll get there ;)
<Burgundavia> is is bad when you understand it or when you don't?
<Burgundavia> hmm?
<lamont> Burgundavia: heh
<lamont> Burgundavia: fwiw, actually understanding that requires context from yesterday, possibly today
<ogra> Burgundavia, thats a "point of view" thing i guess
<lamont> Burgundavia: along with knowing that I don't normally say anything here...
<Burgundavia> I saw the stuff go by earlier about broken package builds
<lamont> that's the one
<ogra> Burgundavia, if you undersatnd it youre one of the ppl that never sleep....its a requirement, ask dholbach
<lamont> ogra: heh
<Burgundavia> does anybody elses synaptic now bounce?
<lamont> Burgundavia: I'm taking the list of failures from people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/Test/byDate/, and removing all the ones that have no successful builds (for that version) on any architecture.
<lamont> so it's a slightly less daunting list than the byDate lists
<Burgundavia> ah locales rebuild
<lamont> amd64 4361
<lamont> i386 3492
<lamont> ia64 4694
<lamont> powerpc 5355
<lamont> for those keeping score (needs-build)
<ogra> sabdfl, have a second for something i dont want to discuss in a channel ?
<herve> hi all!
<ogra> hi herve !
<herve> reading the meeting report... I don't get the point of importing apt-get.org's packages
<ogra> herve, the idea is really great...its just not the right time for it we think, but anyway, dholbach assembles a list currently we will go through this weekend together....
<ogra> so lets see how much we can get in :)
<herve> yes it's premature
<herve> and as I said to dholbach, I agree people can request packages for inclusion
<herve> but mass importing...
<ogra> if you got all .deb packages that are available in the world in universe, nobody needs to fuck his/her sources list :)
<lamont> herve: just think of it as your one-stop-shop for packages that might build
<lamont> herve: they can't request an import to hoary after it closes though.
<herve> hoary is out of the way
<herve> I can't even see the light of python transition...
<ogra> herve, the sad thing is that we absolutely werent prepared for that and got struck by it in the meeting yesterday (thats why my meeting report sounded a bit bitter)
<lamont> if I were an motu, I'd be tempted to just focus on all the stuff that is already there, and worry about the new stuff post-hoary.  AIUI, the object if all the source in the world in universe/multiverse.  actual binaries considered wonderful if it happens.
<lamont> s/object if/object is/
<ogra> and i think its unfair to the NEW candidates if we let in all the apt-get org stuff, but hey have to wait some weeks until their packages get review
<Burgundavia> there is no particular reason we can't just wait until someone requests it before it gets imported
<herve> lamont, I agree there are packages unknow to Debian deserve to enter ubuntu
<herve> lamont, it's just too soon, and too much work for the actual crew
<lamont> herve: I didn't say that I didn't sympathize...
<ogra> Burgundavia, its really a great idea, but we cant match our QA standard we worked out in the last meeting anymore, thats what makes me sad, if we knew it earlier we could have worked it out....
<Burgundavia> ogra: ?
<herve> and why now? so close to hoary release...
<ogra> herve, i think it was decided a while ago, the information just didnt get through to us
<ogra> Burgundavia, the import i mean...
<Burgundavia> I am confused about if you support wholesale import or not
<ogra> Burgundavia, i support it, its not my decision and i understand the intention behind it, i'm pretty sad we couldnt take it into account in our decisions before, thats it....(and yes, yesterday i was really angry about it, but the more i think about it the more i like it)
<Burgundavia> ok
<Burgundavia> just wondering
<Burgundavia> it does seem odd to me
<herve> ogra, it's a good idea, but a mid-term idea
<Burgundavia> is this planned before hoary or after?
<herve> when the crew has doubled, first of all
<ogra> Burgundavia, the big problem here is to make sure we dont import root kits, heavy data loss bugs etc, and the time is to short forit
<Burgundavia> we are talking before hoary releases?
<ogra> yep
<Burgundavia> wow
<herve> what about the opposite, those packagers/maintainers asking for the inclusion of their packages in universe?
<Burgundavia> are we doing everything?
<herve> Burgundavia, unbelievable
* dredg gets the fear
<Burgundavia> there is a lot to be done for universe anyway
<Burgundavia> s/for/in
<ogra> my main problem with it is, we have established a QA process for NEW packages going in and it would be unfair to the packagers to treat these different from the apt-get.org ones, so we have to drop the whole QA process for now if we want to be honest to the people
<Burgundavia> good point
<ogra> thats what made me (and many others in the meeting yesterday) sad about it....and its mirrored in my report ...
<ogra> (this feeling)
<Burgundavia> hmm
<ogra> but anyway, it nothing to discuss, as i said, dholbach assembles the list and we'll go through it to see what we can do
<Burgundavia> ok
<herve> it's a target for badger, not for hoary we already have hard time to get frozen
<ogra> some things will have to fall off the table
<ogra> thats the thing with release schedules ;)
<herve> dholbach, ping
<dholbach> herve: pong
<herve> dholbach, ha, I was about to say it doesn't seem you're here :-)
<dholbach> i came back 4 minutes ago and read through the backlog, but didn't want to comment :-)
<herve> do you have time to check siq-qt3?
<dholbach> it's now all about getting work done and having as much as possible with it
<dholbach> herve: first i'll do Burgundavia's crack then yours, then get on with list-assembling
<dredg> i missed all this yesterday. what's the apt-get.org thing?
<herve> dholbach, would you prefer I ask someone else?
<dholbach> herve: no... it's perfectly alright
<ogra> dredg, the plan is to import as much as possible into universe from there
<herve> dredg, third-party packagers' work
<dholbach> Burgundavia: you saw the new qtparted upload?
<Burgundavia> dholbach: yes
<Burgundavia> what was wrong?
<dredg> hmm
<dholbach> Burgundavia: if you add your desktop changes to it, we should be fine
<dholbach> Burgundavia: built against new libparted... dunno the exact changes, but should be fine now
<ogra> Burgundavia, did you see what koke did ?
* dredg is just catching up with -devel
<dredg> i think i agree with pitti
<Burgundavia> ogra: not in specifics
<herve> dredg, I would have said "amateur" but I don't know if the English sense is positive or not :-)
<ogra> Burgundavia, http://koke.amedias.org/
<herve> nvu in the NEW queue of Debian, *this* is to import in hoary :-)
<dredg> herve: yeah, i've seen apt-get.org. i know someone listed on it, but he knows what he's doing (the apticron package, which is really really useful)
<Burgundavia> ogra: oh the default icon thing
<ogra> yup
<herve> at first I didn't like the idea of an icon repeated in a row
<ogra> herve, its not great, bu its the best we can do :-P
<Burgundavia> dholbach: I will pull the latest down and tweak that and get you the changes
<herve> but this one is neutral enough and not disruptive
<dholbach> Burgundavia: why you use the .xpm?
<ogra> dholbach, its easier in a patch ;)
<dholbach> it's not in the patch :-)
<ogra> oh
<dholbach> the change is:
<dholbach> -Icon=/usr/share/gazpacho/pixmaps/gazpacho-icon.png
<dholbach> +Icon=gazpacho-debian.xpm
<herve> ogra, use base64 coding ;-)
<Burgundavia> dholbach: huh?
<ogra> herve, i do, but still, xmp is the cooles in a patch ;)
<Burgundavia> dholbach: the xpm is already shipped but not used
<dholbach> but the xpm surely looks ugly compared to the .png?
<Burgundavia> ok
<ogra> Burgundavia, but if there is a png, its better to use that
<Burgundavia> ogra: ok
<herve> ogra, I kinda agree, I most of all like the "ascii art" feature!
<ogra> hehe
<dholbach> Burgundavia: did you do the   gazpacho-0.5.2/gazpacho/files.py    changes?
<herve> libc6-i686: PreDepends: libc6.1
<herve> what's that ".1" version?
<tritium> herve, where did you read the meeting report?
<Burgundavia> dholbach: oops
<Burgundavia> dholbach: I will tweak that and get it to you
<herve> tritium, ubuntu-devel, -users, and probably somewhere on the wiki
<dholbach> Burgundavia: did you or didnt you?
<Burgundavia> dholbach: nope
<tritium> herve, thanks
<dholbach> hmmm
* herve nows sparsely reads debdiff output!
<dholbach> Burgundavia: do a debdiff, before you send it
<Burgundavia> ok
<dholbach> i'll get on with herve's package
<herve> s/sparsely/carefully
<herve> dholbach, take an aspirin before!
<ogra> sabdfl ... another ping
<herve> I go cook and eat meanwhile
<ogra> (not about apt-get.org stuff)
<herve> ogra, ;-)
<herve> (whoops I'm away!)
<ogra> herve, then comback ;)
<ogra> come back even
<herve> you'll never catch me!!!
<ogra> heh, no, my arm doesnt reach to france from here
<schweeb> dholbach: hey, I was told you'd be a good person to talk to about interest in MOTU
<dholbach> schweeb: nice to hear, how are you?
<schweeb> good good
<dholbach> nice :-)
<dholbach> so you'd like to get involved, tackle bugs with us, get packages in, maintain the universe and be part of a rocking crew?
<schweeb> of course ;)
<dholbach> rocking
<ogra> yeah
<dholbach> if you're not afraid of long lists, a bit familiar with the build process and manage to get a pbuilder up (PbuilderHowto): let the games begin :-)
<schweeb> I've got a basic understanding of packages currently
<dholbach> cool
<schweeb> and metallikop said he'd introduce me to pbuilder
<ogra> good start
<dholbach> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto    is quite good
<schweeb> and I've packaged gsf-sharp (which I submitted to jdub, dunno if he actually plans on uploading it or what)
<mantien1> crimsun: have you uploaded gnome-apt package already ?
<Burgundavia> mantien1: it will get uploaded when it gets uploaded
<mantien1> Burgundavia: very clear
<dholbach> schweeb: nice to have you around
<dholbach> schweeb: so if you got  pbuilder  rocking, we'll be able to push you towards some easy cases, so you see what the MOTUness feels like :-)
<schweeb> heh, alright
<schweeb> I was just using a regular chroot before, lol
<dholbach> herve: *testbuilding*
<herve> dholbach, debdiff review's conclusion?
<dholbach> herve: looks nice
<herve> you're kidding me ;-)
<dholbach> no
<herve> schweeb, you join the team? ROCK!
<schweeb> might as well, best way for me to contribute to OSS, as I'm not a coder
<herve> I want to read it as "I'm making real progress"!
<herve> schweeb, there are so many ways for a non coder to help
<schweeb> heh, I'm also big on testing/bug reporting
<dholbach> herve: that was REALLY good work
<dholbach> herve: i'm so glad you're in the team.... and i really mean it
<herve> dholbach, thank you so much!
<herve> schweeb, a game you might like is finding the missing build deps of some packages
<Burgundavia> I have run into this twice now
<herve> ogra, what do you think about building, cleaning, then building again a package in the rules file ;-)
<Burgundavia> in order to have the .desktop file play nice and have a relative path, I need to move the icon
<Burgundavia> but the program also references that file
<Burgundavia> so should I take the easy road and have an absolute path in the .desktop?
<Burgundavia> should I have 2 copies?
<ogra> herve, huh ?
<Burgundavia> should I modify the source to look in /usr/share/pixamps?
<herve> Burgundavia, have you checked what dh_installdesktop does?
<herve> ogra, nevermind
<ogra> herve, sounded a bit weird to me ....
<herve> ogra, actually I build for py2.3, clean upstream, then build for py2.4
<herve> that's the best hack I found
<Burgundavia> herve: you mean dh_desktop?
<herve> the makefile isn't much flexible
<ogra> herve, if its only for the cleanout it sounds ok, if you do it in the actual uploaded package it sounds weird ;)
<herve> Burgundavia, just saw that name in debhelper
<Burgundavia> herve: it doesn't install, just registers them after the fact
<herve> ha ok
<Burgundavia> ya, I got exciting too
<Burgundavia> s/exciting/excited
<Burgundavia> dholbach: forget about gazpacho. I am going to defer the .desktop files that work but need work (ie, non relative paths, until after hoary)
<dholbach> alright
<dholbach> Burgundavia: if you want to help out, have a look at UniverseDoesNotBuild
<dholbach> there are some cases which just need a changed build-depends
<Burgundavia> dholbach: ok
<Burgundavia> dholbach: I will play there then
<dholbach> or having a look at {packages,bugs}.debian.org to see, if we can get something from them
<dholbach> i will work on the UniverseDoesNotBuild list for 2 minutes
<dholbach> so please hold your breath for that long :-)
<ogra> mm 2mins no breathing ...
* schweeb starts making a pbuilder chroot
<dholbach> done
<ogra> pffffffff
* ogra 's face turns normal from blue again
<Burgundavia> dholbach: I have a .diff.gz/.dsc for the qtparted changes. I have built and tested on my machine
<dholbach> looks good? menu entry ok?
<dholbach> if you have no webspace, mail it
<dholbach> ok... links are broken in doesnotbuild
<dholbach> will fix it
<Burgundavia> dholbach: yep the menu entry on needed tweaking to use kdesu from gksudo
<dholbach> right
<dholbach> Burgundavia: will kde-folks have gksudo?
<Burgundavia> dholbach: kdesu does the same job
<Burgundavia> it has been hacked to provide sudo
<Burgundavia> already confirmed with them on that
<dholbach> so they will 100% positively have it?
<herve> encolpe, plop
<Burgundavia> dholbach: they already have it and I have tested it
<dholbach> rock
<dholbach> send the mail :-)
<Burgundavia> I wouldn't give it to you if it didn't work
<dholbach> sorry for being so anal, but i already uploaded a good bunch of crack :-)
<encolpe> hi
<Burgundavia> dholbach: the more anal you are, the better ubuntu is
<Burgundavia> dholbach: it is better to ask these questions than not
<dholbach> yeah... that's how i feel towards it too :-)
<Burgundavia> I personally want my packages ripped apart
<Burgundavia> that is how you learn
* herve didn't think of "community towards others" in that way ;-)
<jani> evening all
<herve> hey jani!
<dholbach> hey jani
<siretart> evening folks!
<dholbach> hey siretart
<siretart> huhu dholbach
<crimsun> mantien1: looking now.
<herve> whoops
<siretart> I added wpasupplicant to https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/MOTUToSync. Debian has new upstream, which fixes several quite important bugs..
<jani> dholbach what are MOTU priorities right now?
<ajmitch> hi
<herve> hi siretart, ajmitch
<dholbach> jani: UniverseDoesNotBuild
<ajmitch> siretart: what problems? I've been using it here
<dholbach> i'm working on a list which has debian's popcon info in it
<dholbach> so we know what to fix and what not
<herve> doko, you noticed you forgot "1" in sip4's revision number, after "ubuntu"?
<herve> should I use 1 or 2 then?
<siretart> ajmitch: for me, for example http://bugs.debian.org/294909, wpasupplicant is quite heavy in development, and having recent version around seems to solve some problems..
<dholbach> herve: just fix it
<herve> dholbach, rewriting history? :-)
<dholbach> er no
<ogra> herve, never upload the same version twice
<herve> ogra, of course, but that's not the matter :-)
<ogra> except elmo tells you to do :)
<ajmitch> siretart: right, I'm using madwifi as well, I guess I didn't look into stuff very much :)
<ogra> ah, ok
<dholbach> what about UniverseXosdRebuildTODO ?
<herve> I'll pretend he versionned its upload "ubuntu1"
<herve> s/its/his
<dholbach> how do i shell-script "throw out newlines"?
<herve> dos2unix?
<herve> "while read" in bash?
<dholbach> erm... i mean empty lines
<schweeb> wow
<herve> something like "grep -v ^$" maybe
<schweeb> pbuilder is sweet!
<dholbach> alright, thanks herve
<dholbach> schweeb: it's superb
<crimsun> that is is, schweeb.
<crimsun> it is, rather.
<schweeb> I just found 2 deps on that gsf-sharp package I didn't know about
<schweeb> s/deps/build-deps/
<jani> did anyone manage to get pbuilder working with the local apt-cache?
<jani> even if I set it it tries to go to the net
<jani> dhobach many of unidon't build errors are xorg debconfing errors in packages that use X.
<herve> jani, I thought of adding a vhost to apache pointing to /var/cache/apt/archives
<jani> look like xinerama dependencies missing
<herve> and adding that source into pbuilder's sources
<lamont> 3dwm bbdate clisp elastic gnue-navigator gnue-reports wmressel wmxres xautolock xdiskusage xfcalendar xfce-mcs-manager xfce-mcs-plugins xfce4-battery-plugin xfce4-clipman-plugin xfce4-datetime-plugin xfce4-diskperf-plugin xfce4-iconbox xfce4-minicmd-plugin xfce4-mixer xfce4-netload-plugin xfce4-notes-plugin xfce4-panel xfce4-session xfce4-showdesktop-plugin xfce4-systemload-plugin xfce4-systray xfce4-toys xfce4-trigger-launcher xfce4-utils xfce4-wea
<lamont> ther-plugin xfdesktop4 xfprint4 xfs-xtt
<dholbach> jani: yeah... should be easy to fix, did a couple of them myself
<herve> (and generating Packages.gz in between of course)
<jani> herve I though about things like that myself eg squid
<siretart> I'm quite confused, can somebody explain me this: 3ddesktop seems to ftbfs acording to this http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/Test/3/3ddesktop/0.2.7-1/. But there are binaries in the archive. How comes?
<lamont> that's the buildd's way of saying that amd64 is catching up. :-)
<dholbach> lamont: Timestamp: last failed build: 20050323-1929 :-)
<jani> but I read in a mail it is suppoesd to work simply by settinb gthe path
<lamont> siretart: that's the issue
<lamont> it has regressed, and is no longer buildable
<herve> jani, a dedicated apt cacher is another option
<lamont> siretart: specifically, it was last built before we switched from xfree86 to xorg
<schweeb> how can you generate just the diff and the .dsc w/o having to run dpkg-buildpackage?
<siretart> lamont: ah, now I understand! Thanks for the pointer
<lamont> schweeb: dpkg-source -b foo-vers in the parent directory
<jani> schweeb dpkg-builpackage -S
<tritium> RICKARD, J.T., and DILLARD, G.M.:  Adaptive detection algorithms for multiple target situations , IEEE Trans., 1977, AES-13, (41, pp. 338-343
<tritium> dangit, sorry...
<schweeb> thx
<lamont> schweeb: which is waht dpkg-buildpackage -S invokes, btw.
<schweeb> ;)
<schweeb> wtf
<schweeb> unsafe ownership on my gpg config?
<herve> someone to upload a trivial change?
<herve> schweeb, check chown and chmod
<schweeb> ahh, whoops, I did sudo instead of fakeroot
* schweeb slaps forehead
<herve> schweeb, building a package as root? hoooooo... ;-)
<schweeb> I know better
<siretart> I uploaded a fixed 3ddesktop package here: http://siretart.tauware.de/ubuntu-packages/3ddesktop/
<crimsun> siretart: on MOTUToDo please?
<siretart> just a moment..
<herve> crimsun, strange, it seems you already fixed rpy but it was marked as "being transitioned"
<crimsun> herve: err, hmm.  Did you claim it?
* tritium goes to the library...
<crimsun> (sorry for stepping on your toes if you did)
<herve> crimsun, d3vic3 but I took it from him (after asking)
<crimsun> herve: ah, ok.  Yeah, it was listed in unresolved when I had it.
<crimsun> thanks for the clarification.
<herve> crimsun, and for gmailfs? you were waiting for an upload and I think it's here
<crimsun> herve: working on it this afternoon.
<herve> thanks for having worked on it ;)-
<herve> ok, I leave it to you then
<siretart> crimsun: I added my respoitory to MOTUTodo. I hope I didn't miss anything..
<herve> I'll look at that m2crypto thing
<herve> siretart, looks good
<crimsun> mantien1: uploaded.
<siretart> :)
<crimsun> siretart: great, thanks.
<crimsun> back in a bit
<lamont> |= gnue-navigator gnue-reports
* lamont ponders, comes up with a better way to get the info.
<dholbach> could someone give me the sed-bit to make    "abc def ghi" ->  "abc" ?
<dholbach> ("def") is fixed
<herve> sorry I couldn't help
<herve> I made my first sed rule just yesterday :-)
<dholbach> my sed-fu is soooo bad :-/
<herve> what about awk?
<dholbach> dunno either
<herve> erm... maybe I need a real example
<dholbach> two lines:    "foo test bla" -> "foo"    and   "bar test 123" -> "bar"
* schweeb usually just uses perl for output parsing
<schweeb> heh
<dholbach> "test" is fix
<herve> let's try it... "s,(.*) test (.*),$1,"
<herve> not tested at all :-)
<siretart> dholbach: perhaps: cat "abc def ghi" | awk ' { print $1 } ' ?
<siretart> s/cat/echo/
<dholbach> thanks siretart - WORKED
<dholbach> :-)
<dholbach> one day i'll do "sed/awk in 24h", i promise
<siretart> ;)
* herve is going back into the distutils api changes hell
<siretart> gna, to fix fdclock, I need to add 2 includes to the source file "fdclock.c". This is a cdbs package. Am I right to assume that I need to add something like dpatch to the package in order to fix that?
<siretart> I suppose that directly editing fdclock.c is not the way god intended to do..
<herve> definitely not :-)
<siretart> ok, then dpatch..
<lamont> dholbach: of course, that last one just prints the first field of each line...
<lamont> what exactly do you want to do?
<dholbach> lamont: i'm compiling a list of packages that fail in any way, that are anywhere on our wiki's list
<dholbach> now only UniverseDoesNotBuild is the only one that's left
<dholbach> i have a script in place to get me the matches on two lists, so i can compare with debian-popcon-list most easily
<dholbach> so we have a course of action
<lamont> ok.
<lamont> and so you want any line with 'def' in it to give you the first field?
<schweeb> anyone feel like going over my gsf-sharp package and critiquing it, since jdub's not around?
<dholbach> lamont: i fixed that by now :-)
<dholbach> lamont: now i need to get   asis    out of   a/asis/3.15p-4/asis_3.15p-4_20050322-0648 asis_3.15p-4_20050322-0648
<lamont> dholbach: well, the last one siretart gave you was unconditionally-print-the-first-field...
<dholbach> i'm such a loser :-)
<dholbach> lamont: that was fine, doublechecked in on my list
<lamont> cut -d/ -f2
<dholbach> oh rock
<dholbach> *having a look
<dholbach> I CAN'T BELIEVE IT
<dholbach> lamont: i owe you a beer at UDU, YOU ROCK! :-)
* lamont was working down the path of giving you status for every hoary package in buildLogs/Lists/hoary.all.* that was marked Installed, where hoary-test is not so marked
<lamont> echo $(ls $(sed 's/[0-9] *://; s/^.*of //; s/ .*$//; /^lib/s/\(....\)/\1\/\1/; /[^\/] /s/\(.\)/\1\/\1/; s/_\(.*\)/\/*\1_*.deb/') 2>/dev/null | cut -d/ -f2 | sort -u)
<lamont> burried in that is the inverse
<dholbach> oh nice
<dholbach> thank you so very much
<lamont> that's my magical command to turn mutt summaries into a list of packages that have debs...
<lamont> so it turns      1367 Log for failed build of xffm4_4.0.6-1 (dist=hoary-test)
<lamont>  into x/xffm4/*4.0.6-1_*
<lamont> sed is your friend, you see..
<dholbach> yes... can be :-)
<Burgundavia> regarding stuff that doesn't build, where should I start when looking at all that output?
<lamont> dholbach: you want the 'installed in hoary but not in hoary-test' lists?
<dholbach> Burgundavia: at the end... just before the purging/removing
<Burgundavia> dholbach: ok
<dholbach> lamont: what does "installed" in that case mean?
<lamont> Installed == in the archvie
<lamont> is wanna-build state
<dholbach> lamont: yeah... do you have it somewhere?
<lamont> needs-build -> building -> uploaded -> installed (with deviations for the others..)
<lamont> not yet.
<dholbach> lamont: take your time... i'll go and compare my list to popcon
<lamont> just about have things hacked to dump the hoary-test states into buildLogs/Test/Lists
<dholbach> until now we have 461 entries - how does that sound? :-)
<lamont> hrm... that's total failed, or total regressions?>
* lamont has a total of 346 messages covering 4 architectures (lots of dups) for the regressions
<dholbach> total motutodo
<lamont> ah, then not unreasonable
<dholbach> it's compiled from various lists we have
<Burgundavia> I have seen 3 errors regarding Xinerma
<Burgundavia> erama
<dholbach> Burgundavia: which package?
<lamont>      2370 Log for failed build of afterstep_2.00.03dfsg-1 (dist=hoary-test)
<lamont>       763 Log for failed build of hotkeys_0.5.7.2ubuntu1 (dist=hoary-test)
<lamont>      1494 Log for failed build of icewm_1.2.18-1 (dist=hoary-test)
<lamont>       418 Log for failed build of osdclock_0.5-11 (dist=hoary-test)
<Burgundavia> icewm, hotkeys and golem
<lamont>       704 Log for failed build of xdiskusage_1.48-3 (dist=hoary-test)
<lamont>       809 Log for failed build of xfcalendar_0.1.9-1 (dist=hoary-test)
<lamont>       795 Log for failed build of xfprint4_4.0.6-1 (dist=hoary-test)
<lamont>       889 Log for failed build of xfwm4_4.0.6-1 (dist=hoary-test)
<lamont> and, of course xfce*
<dholbach> Burgundavia: try adding libxinerama-dev to build-depends
<lamont> Burgundavia: a few of those are on the todo list already for xorg transition
<lamont> dholbach: Burgundavia: and that'll get you to the _next_ missing build-dep... (there are usually between 1 and 3)
<dholbach> lamont: yeah... but you'll hopefully get to the   "-L<bla> is missing"  stanza :-)
<Burgundavia> ok
<herve> have you already had to add libsvga1-dev to build-deps?
<Burgundavia> what is control.tmpl?
<herve> probably just a temporary file
<herve> do you have a control.in too?
<Burgundavia> nope
<Burgundavia> just control
<herve> my guess was that some variables were expanded
<herve> except debhelper's own of course
<Burgundavia> one package on lamonts list down
<Burgundavia> and a python one transitioned too
<herve> which python one?
<Burgundavia> http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/Test/f/freedict/1.1-4/freedict_1.1-4_20050323-1422-i386-failed
<Burgundavia> just needed to be told 2.4 not 2.3
<Burgundavia> as we don't have its 2.3 dep anymore
<herve> Burgundavia, add it to the python transition todo then
<Burgundavia> will do
<siretart> ok, next ftbfs package fixed: fdclock. this one was a bit trickier, I needed to add 2 includes for building. Not sure why it could be built in the first place
<lamont> herve: remember that libsvga1 doesn't exist on all architectures....
<herve> lamont, tell that to gcompris :-)
<herve> lamont, "Depends: [...] , libsvga1-dev [i386] , [...] " should do it?
<lamont> herve: I expect so
<herve> will do that, thanks
<schweeb> dholbach: should I add it to the MOTUNewPackages page, or is that to be done by a reviewer?
<dholbach> schweeb: go ahead - add it please
<schweeb> under the "Reviews" portion?
<dholbach> no... in the table before that one
<dholbach> hey koke
<dholbach> koke: how was the birthday?
<herve> hi koke
<koke> it was well :)
<dholbach> did you tell her our congratulations?
<koke> yep, I've commented all the motu team knew the birthday :)
<dholbach> woohoo
<herve> er... not me, what was that?
<dholbach> herve: his grandma had her 80th birthday today
<herve> ho contragulations to her, koke
<schweeb> dholbach: alright, added
<herve> another package ready for upload \o/
<herve> no one was working on poker3d?
<schweeb> if anyone wants to review a new package, I've put gsf-sharp on MOTUNewPackages
<herve> schweeb, it will be after hoary release now, for me
<schweeb> herve: you mean you couldn't review until then, or you don't want it in until hoary+1?
<herve> I mean I won't have time
<schweeb> k
<herve> I don't have to power to take such a decision :-)
<schweeb> haha
<schweeb> it just has to be signed off on by 3 MOTUs
<schweeb> jdub's already signed off on it ;)
<schweeb> (so 2 MOTUs, 1 maintainer/member/?)
<dholbach> schweeb: did he have a look at it already? :-)
<schweeb> he looked at my initial package, yes... I just added a revision
<schweeb> 2 build deps (which I discovered due to pbuilder)
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> then let him sign it off himself, so he knows, he's to blame :-)
<schweeb> he basically said to throw it to MOTUs, and say that he had reviewed it
<dholbach> then let him sign it off himself, so he knows, he's to blame :-)
<dholbach> ;-)
<Burgundavia> dholbach: tomboy looks like an easy fix, for someone who has amd64
<dholbach> Burgundavia: it isnt... mono doesnt work on amd64 :-)
<dholbach> and in case you have amd64-related trouble, ping ogra or me
<Burgundavia> dholbach: ah
<Burgundavia> dholbach: that would be why -cil wasn't available
<dholbach> yeah
<Burgundavia> bumber
<Burgundavia> bummer
<ogra> koke ? seen u-d ?
<koke> ogra: yep :)
<ogra> great (seen it)
<Burgundavia> u-d?
<Burgundavia> when we dont have a diff.gz, how do I incrememnt the package number?
<dholbach> 0.34 -> 0.34ubuntu1
<Burgundavia> ok
<Burgundavia> should that rename the dir?
<dholbach> yeah...  dch  should change the dir
<Burgundavia> ok
<Burgundavia> just checking
<dholbach> *grabbing food* *preparing black tea*
<herve> dholbach, food?! have you seen the time! :-)
<dholbach> herve: the night is still young and 24967246 things to do :-)
<schweeb> dholbach: alright, jdub reviewed and added his comments now :p
<dholbach> yeah good one
<Burgundavia> dholbach: Niall already did this package I just did as well
<Burgundavia> but I tightened by build deps further
<Burgundavia> s/by/the
<dholbach> ping him :-)
<Burgundavia> is he on irc?
<dholbach> dredg
<Burgundavia> dredg: ping
<Burgundavia> seen this: http://www.gnome.org/~seth/blog/xshots
<Burgundavia> that is a general comment
<dredg> hmm?
<Burgundavia> dredg: you worked on toursst
<dredg> dholbach / Burgundavia: what's up?
<dredg> oh yes.
<Burgundavia> dredg: I noticed you change 2.3-->2.5. is there a reason it went to 5 instead of 4?
<dredg> i cannot remember :-/
<Burgundavia> it builds with 4, but I wondered
<Burgundavia> I was also more agressive about the cdbs build dep
<dredg> Burgundavia: sorry, i've been working crazy hours these last few weeks and i honestly can't remember anything of the packages i've previously worked on
<Burgundavia> dredg: so I guess, should I just send dholbach my .dsc?
<dredg> please do.
<dholbach> Burgundavia: i'd highly appreciate it, if you had a piece of webspace somewhere
<Burgundavia> dholbach: I will acquire one before the day is out
<dholbach> Burgundavia: since i'm busy and already sent one of your packages to herve for review
<Burgundavia> even if it just a free server I can dump stuff on for now
<dredg> actually, i'm now checking out of any MOTU work for the next few weeks. i'm really really sorry, but i'm under far too much pressure with my day job currently
<herve> Burgundavia, speaking of that
<Burgundavia> herve: yes
<herve> you should have updated control.tmpl instead of control
<Burgundavia> ok
<Burgundavia> not an issue
<dredg> not that i've been active in any way lately. man i feel crap.
<Burgundavia> what is the difference?
<herve> as the previous changelog entry said, it's not to be forgotten :-)
<Burgundavia> I saw that, but haven't seen a .tmpl before
<herve> Burgundavia, looking at the rules files, control is generated from this file
<Burgundavia> herve: ok
<herve> me neither, nor google
<herve> that's my only concern so far
<Burgundavia> ok
<Burgundavia> which app is this again?
<herve> freedict
<siretart> gn8, folks!
<dholbach> bye siretart
<herve> ... ha ok, get it! good night siretart!
<herve> Burgundavia, don't change the revision number for that change
<herve> I'll try building it afterwards
<Burgundavia> ok
<Burgundavia> herve: that is horrible hack
<lamont> dholbach: http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/Test/Lists/hoary-test.report.i386
<dholbach> lamont: looking
<herve> Burgundavia, build control that way?
<Burgundavia> yes
<dredg> hmm, seems elmo sorted my uploading abilities. win.
<lamont> about 200kb, sorry
<herve> Burgundavia, it's worth another hack ;-)
<herve> Burgundavia, but I agree it's obscure
<herve> Burgundavia, speaking of it
<dholbach> dredg: ROCK
<Burgundavia> herve: yes?
<dredg> a fixed jaxml is up now. should keep d3vic3 happy :)
<dholbach> lamont: thank you very much
<lamont> dholbach: note that dep-waits are also failures
<lamont> for the rebuild (there's nothing that should block the build...)
<herve> also check those python scripts touching the generated control file
<lamont> dholbach: and building == Failed, btw
<Burgundavia> herve: I did
<dholbach> lamont: ok
<lamont> except when building == building :-0)
<lamont> if there's a log file for it, it failed
<lamont> dholbach: or would you like me to mark all the failed builds as 'failed'?
* lamont would like to do that
<lamont> cleans out my mailbox
<dholbach> lamont: alright :-)
<dholbach> thank you so much :-)
<dholbach> Burgundavia: you can delete the "bla" :-)
<herve> hmm... I guess leaving *.pyc in a package is an error?
<Burgundavia> dholbach: I will
<Burgundavia> eventually
<dholbach> nevermind
<dholbach> Burgundavia: now you can add it to MOTUTodo "to review"
<dredg> herve: yeah, your postinst script should compile the modules at install time
<Burgundavia> dholbach: ok
<herve> dredg, ok thanks, I'll clean after the DD ;-)
<herve> ho boy... that's far not the only thing to clean in that package...
<herve> it comforts me on my abilities to become a DD ;-)
<herve> the guy hardly changed something after dh_make's job
<herve> there are still .EX files
<herve> heya HiddenWolf!
<HiddenWolf> Hey?
<herve> HiddenWolf, just "hi"
<ogra> xosd transition done so far
<herve> rock!
<ogra> :)
<lamont> dholbach: that list updates every 10 minutes, generally finished by somewhere around  :*3
<herve> another package to upload \o/
<herve> hi sabdfl
* ogra does afterstep out of nostalgic reasons
<sabdfl> hi guys!
<herve> my first wm :-)
<dholbach> sabdfl: hi mark
<ogra> hey sabdfl
<ogra> herve, mine too :)
<ogra> sabdfl, got a second for PM ?
<dholbach> hey guys, i give you: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UniversePriorityList
<sabdfl> ogra: fire away
<herve> dholbach, svgalibg1 is superseded by libsvga1
<herve> er...
<herve> or I don't get the purpose of that list
<dholbach> herve: ok... i'll clarify and put it on the list
<herve> I find packages deprecated too
<dholbach> i compiled a list of everything that's broken on our lists atm
<dholbach> then i took the popcon-list by the debian folks
<herve> ha ok
<dholbach> then i looked what matched
<herve> so we should look at this list prior to any other todo?
<dholbach> it's just to know what is of more importance
<dholbach> i know... our lists are a pain in the ass, because we have so many sometimes holding the same data
<dholbach> but i dont know a better way of putting it
<tseng> hi dholbach
<herve> gcompris scores quite much -:)
<dholbach> hey tseng
<herve> and there goes another package to upload \o/
<dredg> dholbach: how are these apps broken?
<herve> doko will have the final word but I'm pretty sure zopectl can go directly to the morgue
<dholbach> dredg: each of them is on one of our lists
<dholbach> most on UniverseDoesNotBuild, then UniverseUnmetDeps, ...
<herve> what a night... see you later
<herve> good night all!
<dholbach> herve: good night
<doko> herve: hmm ...
<herve> .
<dredg> night herve
<dredg> dholbach: ok, grand so
<herve> doko?
<Burgundavia> dholbach: for those on Priority list and on morgue, can they be killed of Priority?
<dholbach> dredg: "grand" is ironically for "good"? :-)
<dholbach> Burgundavia: yeah... could make a section to not just lose them
<Burgundavia> ok
<dredg> dholbach: well, "grand" in the sense of "ok, i get it" :)
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> .:-)
#ubuntu-motu 2006-03-27
<raphink> fr
<raphink> oops
<LaserJock> lol
<LaserJock> yes, you are fr raphink ;-)
<raphink> lol
<bddebian> Heya gang
<crimsun> 'lo
<LaserJock> hi bddebian
<crimsun> 'lo lj
<bddebian> Heya LaserJock, crimsun
<LaserJock> hi crimsun
<bddebian> Any response from ogra on \sh?
<tseng> no.
<ogra> can someone collect all mail adresses of people willing to donate something ?
<ogra> and send it to me ?
<ogra> i'll send a mail with my bank account data and you can transfer if you want ... i'll carry it to \sh then ...
<Toadstool> gn8 everybody
* raphink goes to bed
<crimsun> hah.
<crimsun> #include "../access/mms/asf.h"  /* Who said ugly ? */
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> hi crimsun
<crimsun> 'lo ajmitch
<ajmitch> sounds like \sh is not in a good way at the moment
<crimsun> no :/
<crimsun> hooray, sound should rock in dapper
<ajmitch> yay!
<ajmitch> it works well for me
<bddebian> Is someone going to send ogra mails or should I just mail him directly?
<crimsun> bddebian: should collect e-mail addresses then send to ogra
<Amaranth> i actually have to figure out some expensives before i know how much i can send
<ajmitch> oh this is evil crap
<bddebian> libgc?
<bddebian> :-)
<ajmitch> having to copy python-xml source package, renaming it to python2.3-xml
<ajmitch> stripping out most of the binary packages
<ajmitch> just so that zope2.x is installable
<ajmitch> essentially doing a cut-down fork
<LaserJock> hmm
<ajmitch> that's what doko suggested I do :)
<ajmitch> since python2.3 is fully in universe now
<ajmitch> argh, I have to do the same mess for python2.3-docutils & python2.3-imaging as well
<ajmitch> what a mess
<crimsun> ouch
<ajmitch> zope & plone are fairly popular, we want them to be installable :)
<ajmitch> hi robitaille
<robitaille> Hi ajmitch
<LaserJock> hi tritium
<tritium> hi LaserJock
<Kyral> Guys I have a package name question
<LaserJock> Kyral: shoot
<Kyral> Yanno those "KDE Service Menus"?
<Kyral> at KDE-Apps?
<Kyral> They are just little scripts for Konqueror or Kommander
<Kyral> I wanna package a bunch of them, but I don't know what name prefix to use
<LaserJock> hmm, I'm terrible with names
<Kyral> "kde-servicemenu-foo"?
<LaserJock> sure, why not ;-)
<andrewski> new packages from debian are automatically ported over to ubuntu eventually, right?  in other words, no "inclusion request" is necessary?
<crimsun> when we're not in UVF/FF, yes
<andrewski> well, of course. :)
<andrewski> greets crimsun; still maintaining xubuntu?
<crimsun> no, that has always been jani's work, I've just helped out here and there
<Kyral> wait...huh
<Kyral> oh damn I need to file ANOTHER UVF for GTKEdit
<crimsun> you love it, man.
<andrewski> thanks, crimsun.  night all!  (maybe i'll squash a few more bugs before i head to bed... hmm.)
<dolson> Kyral: that guy is a retard..
<LaserJock> dolson: ?
<dolson> LaserJock: arnieboy..
<dolson> he's insulting everyone he can, including Seveas and Kyral and others..
<LaserJock> what else is new? :/
<Kyral> Death threats
<LaserJock> are you getting into it again?
<dolson> a bit
<CarlFK> can someone give me a URL for how to make a .deb ?
<LaserJock> CarlFK: wow, that is a can of worms you're opening there ;-)
<Kyral> uuh thats the URL for the New Maintainers Guide...
<Kyral> s/thats/what is
<CarlFK> well, plan B: how do I get http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/comm/yate upgraded to a more recent version ?
<LaserJock> CarlFK: ok, just a sec
<LaserJock> CarlFK: new Debian version of upstream version?
<LaserJock> CarlFK: wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuPackagingGuide/Resources has some good links
<CarlFK> no clue.  my plane was just to make it myself
<CarlFK> thanks
<LaserJock> CarlFK: www.debian.org/devel/ has a link to the Debian New Maintainers Guide, among others
<CarlFK> I did send out a "who/what is maintaing this to both the yate and pkg-voip-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org
<CarlFK> thanks
<CarlFK> ok, thats a lot of links
<nictuku> there's also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingTips
<CarlFK> ok, thats a lot of links +1 ;)
<LaserJock> CarlFK: I'm also working on an Ubuntu Packaging Guide
<LaserJock> CarlFK: you can find rough (alpha) draft at doc.ubuntu.com
<CarlFK> http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html ?
<LaserJock> yeah
<CarlFK> "Type conventions ... File names or paths to directories will be shown in monospace.... Options that you click, select, or choose in a user 						interface will be shown in monospace type."
<CarlFK> is 2 mono's like that OK?
<LaserJock> CarlFK: I'm going to assume so. A lot of things end up in monospace
<LaserJock> CarlFK: you have,  italics, bold, and monospace ;-)
<CarlFK> seemed odd.. just checking
<LaserJock> np
<LaserJock> I gotta get going, cya everybody!
<CarlFK> arg
<dolson> night, Kyral
<CarlFK> do I need to setup my own repository in order to build a .deb?
<CarlFK> i'm trying to figure out how much of http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/packaging-pbuilder.html I really need to do
<Lathiat> no
<Lathiat> you can point pbuilder at an external repoistory
<Lathiat> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto has the generals
<CarlFK> thanks
<CarlFK> so if all I want to do is take a source tarball and make a .deb, PbuilderHowto is what I need?
<CarlFK>  <-- "anyone interested in building packages using Ubuntu."
<CarlFK> "The following assume you want to install breezy." - should that be "... install on breezy" ?
<Lathiat> just s/breezy/dapper
<Lathiat> and youl be fine
<CarlFK> i get that part.  "want to install breezy." seems like installing the whole thing
<CarlFK> which I don't think it what was meant
<Lathiat> install a breezy pbuilder
<Lathiat> makes sense in context
<Lathiat> :)
<CarlFK> you might want to do something to make that clear to people that... um.. me.
<CarlFK> or give me a line - I am logged in
<carl_fk> how much disk is needed for this step? sudo pbuilder create --distribution breezy
<Erlang> carl_fk: my dapper.tgz takes up 75M once compressed.  Its probably needs quite a bit more to build thought.
<Erlang> though
<carl_fk> I gues it wont' be any bigger than the base install
<zakame> hi all
<Mez> carl_fk, the creation just pulls all the essential packages
<Rotund> hello.  I was wondering if there was a reason for there not being a package for Dogtail in universe (other than no one has made one yet)
<carl_fk> how do I build a src package?
<Mez> carl_fk, debuild -S -sa
<Mez> Rotund, we're nearing the final stages of things - we need to do a lot of work - we dont really have tht much time for making new packages, and I personally have never heard of dogtail ;)
<Rotund> it's for automated testing of GTK programs
<Mez> If it was in debian - then that might be a different matter - but it's not - and making ubuntu-specific packages from scratch is very very very very time-consuming
<Rotund> RedHat made it.  It was fairly big on planet.gnome.org
<Mez> Rotund, why don't you package it up?
<Rotund> Okay.  Just making sure there wasn't some overtelling reason
<Mez> Rotund, not that I know of
<Rotund> I know I had wanted it for Breezy, but it was pretty late when it got stable
<ajmitch> the reason is generally lack of time
<Mez> unless theres some restrictive licence or something
<Rotund> nope.  there's not.  It's Python and some OSI license
<Mez> as ajmitch said - lack of time :D
<Rotund> cool.  thanks.
<ajmitch> reminds me, I should get back to pqm packaging
<ajmitch> now that I've got my system back up & running
<Mez> Rotund, if you're that eager to get it into ubuntu - why not package it yourself? I'm sure some people would be happy to review/sponsor
<Mez> ajmitch, cool - I've been wanting to have a look at pqm for a while
<Rotund> what is PQM?
<Mez> Rotund, do you know about Bazaar?
<Rotund> yup
<Rotund> is it a front-end for it?
<Mez> pqm = a pogram that reads emails and then merges stuff depending on the instructions in the email
<Rotund> oh wow.  That's cool.  Is it linked in with Meld?  That would just blow my mind then.
<Mez> basically - with a central line bazaar repo thingy- instead of one person doing all the merging - anyone (with sufficient rights) can email pqm to just merge stuff in etc
<Rotund> so you can graphically look at what the patch changes automagically?
<carl_fk> I am still lost.  if all I have is source, how do I make a .deb?
<ajmitch> Rotund: pqm is more to automate merges, rather than looking at things
<carl_fk> hoping for an answer in the form a a URL ;)
<ajmitch> carl_fk: seen the debian new maintainer's guide? :)
<Rotund> ahhh.  Okay.  I was thinking that it would be an amazing tool for someone like Linus who gets a bunch of patches submitted to him.
<carl_fk> ajmitch, yes, but that includes seting up a repo, which I was then told I don't need to do
<ajmitch> carl_fk: it didn't last time I looked at it
<carl_fk> ajmitch, ok, not setting up a repo, but createing a deb sutible for being included in an official repository
<ajmitch> carl_fk: right, 2 different things entirely :)
<carl_fk> neither of which I am trying to do
<carl_fk> I might later (i hope) but for now I just want to make a .deb for personal use
<ajmitch> making a deb for personal use is going to be basically the same as making it to get into ubuntu
<ajmitch> since you still have to have the standard packaging - debian/{rules,changelog,control,copyright}
<carl_fk> more on this in the morning
<carl_fk> thanks ajmitch and all
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: so you're not going to recommend the horrible hack? :P
* Hobbsee ducks!
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: hell no :P
<Hobbsee> LOL!
<ajmitch> I could not trust a package made with 'that thing' on my system
<G0SUB> which `thing' ?
<ajmitch> the unspeakable word
* ajmitch cannot say any further
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: btw HI! :)
<G0SUB> windows?
<Hobbsee> oh, and hey ajmitch :)  i had words with my tech shop today, and should get my battery that i ordered back in early feb, on friday :D
<Hobbsee> G0SUB: no, something far more evil
<G0SUB> Hobbsee: umm! more evil than windows?
<ajmitch> yes
<Hobbsee> yes
<ajmitch> let us not speak of it
<G0SUB> tell me!!
<Hobbsee> possibly worse than automatix, though
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: that's a tough one
<Hobbsee> indeed
* Hobbsee tries to force these rss-glx screensavers to display on *all* of her screen!
* ajmitch tests out bonnie++
<ajmitch> we'll see what read/write performance is really like on these drives
<Hobbsee> ah ha!  a few extra packages installed let them work fine :D
<Toadstool> hi everybody
<dolson> hi Toadstool
<siretart> morning
<siretart> puh, 50+mails in inbox.. and this since yesterday afternoon
<spacey> siretart: your so popular :)
<siretart> spacey: most of them are malone bugs
<siretart> about UVF exception requests and stuff
<spacey> :P
<verwilst> yoyo
<verwilst> jaj!
<verwilst> pure-ftpd is confirmed
<verwilst> *cheers*
<verwilst> if pure-ftpd debs were in incoming.debian.org yesterday
<verwilst> and now it's gone
<verwilst> but mips/hppa/.. build of it are there now
<verwilst> i'm guessing it's been sent to the compilation-server or something for inclusion into debian itself?
<siretart> verwilst: well, they have been installed to the debian archive
<verwilst> but not yet on packages.debian.org
<verwilst> it still lists .19 there
<siretart> verwilst: dinstall in debian runs at 2000 or 2100 UTC, cleaning up the incoming queue
<siretart> verwilst: look in http://ftp.debian.org/
<siretart> packages.debian.org is not updated that fast
<verwilst> aah yes, it's there :d
<verwilst> sweet
* verwilst is glad that pureftpd is updated :)
<verwilst> it was really necessary :)
<lifeless> ajmitch: can you try something for me ?
<siretart> verwilst: well, then go on and upload it :)
<verwilst> upload it?
<verwilst> oh? do i need to do that?
<verwilst> siretart, whereto?
<siretart> verwilst: ah, so you aren't a motu yet, but already requesting UVF freeze exceptions?
<verwilst> euh
<verwilst> yes?
<verwilst> :p
<verwilst> didn't know i had to be a motu :d
<siretart> well, you need to test and prepare an upload anyway, so I assumed that requesters are somehow familiar with our procedures
<verwilst> well
<verwilst> daniel holbach showed me some URL's
<verwilst> and i packaged the deb
<verwilst> and sent the diff's and changelogs and such
<verwilst> but i also mailed to the debian maintainer
<verwilst> and when my packages were done, he said he just committed his to debian
<verwilst> so i took his packages from incoming.debian.org
<verwilst> and redid my diffs
<verwilst> and added those
<verwilst> and euh.. that's about all :)
<siretart> verwilst: ok, then you just need somone to sponsor your upload
<siretart> verwilst: repeat this several time and you will be granted upload priviledges
<verwilst> sweet :)
* verwilst looks to siretart with puppy eyes
<doko> ajmitch, ajmitch_: did you prepare 2.3 packages for python-mxtools?
<kelmo_lap> hi
<G0SUB> dholbach: hello!
<dholbach> hello
<G0SUB> dholbach: can you tell me what this map signifies? http://freeshell.in/~ghoseb/map.png
<dholbach> everybody in the ubuntu landscape can add himself/herself to wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWorldWide
<G0SUB> hmm
<verwilst> hello dholbach
<dholbach> hey verwilst
<siretart> hey kelmo_lap
<siretart> hi dholbach
<kelmo_lap> hi siretart
<dholbach> hey siretart
<siretart> kelmo_lap: oh, I see you already imported current wpasupplicant's current experimental branch. thanks :)
<kelmo_lap> yes, and i have many more (experimental) updates to come
<kelmo_lap> well, a few, not so many ; )
<siretart> ok. I will focus on bugfixing the 'stable' branch then
<kelmo_lap> ok, i hope its okay for me to "go to town" on this package like i have?
<kelmo_lap> at least, in the experimental branch
<siretart> err, I don't understand the 'go to town' part, sorry
<kelmo_lap> i hope its okay that i am making massive changes to the way wpasupplicant is used, if the experimental packaging is used in the future
<kelmo_lap> go to town => massive changes ; )
<siretart> ah, I see
<kelmo_lap> but, as long as that init script is there, people should get along okay
<siretart> well, thats whats experimental is for, so, of course! :)
<kelmo_lap> anyway, i've had a good chat to brix, from gentoo, and he has inspired some more change
<siretart> cool
<kelmo_lap> based on their networking "baselayout" and their general packaging
<siretart> perhaps you could forward the irclog to pkg-wpa-devel?
<kelmo_lap> well, i basiclly asked him a few questions, and its probably best that i document the reasons for some pending changes in a small announcement?
<siretart> I agree
<kelmo_lap> i'll generate some more discussion once i am exhausted all ideas i currently have
<kelmo_lap> s/am/have
<siretart> okay. I'm looking forward reading them :)
<kelmo_lap> okay, i'm not looking so forward to writing them (takes me a long time for some reason)
<siretart> I see
<seaLne> has anyone experience is packaging a ruby lib?
<verwilst> i think i'll look into joomla too someday :)
<verwilst> to package it
<siretart> verwilst: there are already packages for it in debian/experimental
<siretart> verwilst: perhaps you should look at them first
<kelmo_lap> siretart, btw, if we can do another upload of wpasupplicant to experimental soon it would be good, the last upload contained a bad typo in the init script, i'll let you know how i get on tonight
<ajmitch> doko: haven't done python-mxtools yet, just python-xml, python-imaging, python-docutils
<siretart> kelmo_lap: I'm not a DD either, I have to bug my sponsor every time
<siretart> kelmo_lap: so if you want to do another upload to experimental, feel free to do :)
<siretart> ok, I'm off for now. CU
<ajmitch> bye siretart :)
<kelmo_lap> seeya
<ajmitch> lifeless: what did you want me to do earlier? :)
<lifeless> ajmitch: apt-get source pornview
<lifeless> ajmitch: comment out the NLS startup at the top of src/main.c
<lifeless> DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=nostrip debuild -us -uc -nc
<lifeless> apt-get install pornview to get the runtime deps
<lifeless> and then run src/pornview
<lifeless> I had some interesting results.
<ajmitch> like a segfault?
<dholbach> hey guys... I just wanted to let you know, that we're going to have the first BugSquad meeting on Monday - I'd highly appreciate it, if you could come, so we can try to organize the next weeks until release bug-wise
<dholbach> if you have something to add to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad and the linked pages, I'd appreciate that too (so I can get out the announce ASAP)
<ajmitch> ok
<_Dan_> Hi. where'd one go for questions about translating using Launchpad ?
<ajmitch> #launchpad
<ajmitch> maybe :)
<_Dan_> ajmitch: Oh yeah hehe, thanks.
<verwilst> euh
<verwilst> that's the package i wsa talking about
<verwilst> siretart,
<verwilst> i was creating my own
<verwilst> but at the same time i mailed the debian maintainer
<verwilst> and he said he would upload his .21 packages right away
<verwilst> so i threw mine away
<verwilst> and used his to make the changelog and diffstat
<Lathiat> #malone i think actually
<ajmitch> Lathiat: ?
<doko> hmm, who is Andrew Conkling?
<ajmitch> doko: what does python-mxtools need updated for?
<doko> ajmitch: python2.3-psycopg
<ajmitch> ok
<ajmitch> ah, that's why I didn't see it, binary package is the mxdatetime one :)
<ajmitch> I'll get onto it tomorrow
<ajmitch> do you want me to change maintainer of these forked python2.3-* packages? :)
<armin76> hey
<bddebian> Heya gang
<verwilst> yo
<G0SUB> bddebian
<bddebian> Hello verwilst, G0SUB
<zakame> hi all
<bddebian> Heya zakame
<zakame> hello bddebian what's up?
<bddebian> Not much, you?
<zakame> learning a great deal about C and Perl :)
<bddebian> Nice
<bddebian> I think I am unteachable :-)
<zakame> hmm because there's nothing more to teach you about? =)
<bddebian> zakame: I wish.  More because I'm an idiot :-(
<zakame> awww :(
<Yagisan> G'day motu's. Anyone have some links to tutorials on the different package patch systems eg dpatch, cdbs etc ?
<verwilst> hm, can i reopen a bug?
<Amaranth> verwilst: what bug?
<verwilst> 29571
<zakame> Yagisan: duckcorp's?
<Yagisan> zakame: thank you. That covers cdbs. I'm trying to get a feel for the different patch systems.
<Yagisan> zakame: any personal favorites ?
<Mithrandir> Yagisan: they all suck.  Use a proper revision control system.  IMO.
<Yagisan> Mithrandir: they goal of my exercise is to become familiar with what is used in packages, so I can be more useful/helpful in fixing bugs etc, on my long road to being a motu.
<zakame> Yagisan: not much :( dpatch is also quite straightforward...
<seaLne> pretty please could people comment/advocate if nothing is wrong http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2160 so the bug in dapper can be closed?
<ILIJA> hi tehere
<twinoatl> hi all
<twinoatl> it seems dapper need tests for Squeak
<twinoatl> there was a call for testers
<LaserJock> Dapper always needs testers ;-)
<twinoatl> how can I help testing Squeak ?
<twinoatl> Do you know Bryce Kampjes
<LaserJock> hmm, I'm not familiar with the name. Probably would be more familiar with an irc nick
<LaserJock> but in general I'd say use it and check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReportingBugs
<twinoatl> I just have the name
<twinoatl> I can't find any packages of squeak-vm for dapper
<Erlang> isn't Squeak supposed to be non-redistributable?
<LaserJock> twinoatl: it is in multiverse
<twinoatl> for amd64
<Erlang> oh multiverse then...
<twinoatl> I can't find anything when apt-cache search
<twinoatl> I configured multiverse and universe
<twinoatl> deb http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe multiverse
<twinoatl> deb http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<twinoatl> a search on squeak only returns squeak-sources and not squeak-vm
<LaserJock> hmm, could be it isn't building, let me check
<twinoatl> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+source/squeak-vm
<twinoatl> https://launchpad.net/+builds/+build/166765
<LaserJock> twinoatl: looks like it only built on i386
<twinoatl> it seams
<twinoatl> But squeak-vm should work on amd64
<twinoatl> I need to verify
<twinoatl> I'm trying to build the .orig
<twinoatl> I would like to switch to ubuntu amd64 when dapper will be released. Are there still problems with codecs or things like this ?
<LaserJock> twinoatl: I'm really not sure. I know that quite a few people do use Dapper on amd64, but I don't know specifically if codecs are a problem still.
<twinoatl> LaserJock, thanks
<Erlang> I don't have any problems personally.
<LaserJock> hi minghua
<minghua> hello all
<twinoatl> Erlang, do you read dvds ? do you play flash ? do you watch wmv movies ?
<LaserJock> hi G0SUB
<G0SUB> minghua: hello!
<twinoatl> minghua, hi
<G0SUB> LaserJock
<G0SUB> minghua: we need to talk
<minghua> G0SUB: yes?
<Erlang> twinoatl: no no and yes sometimes ;D
<Erlang> twinoatl:the official Flash plugin isn't available on AMD64 and that isn't Ubuntu's fault.
<G0SUB> minghua: it's about that bug I filed regarding assigning U+09CE a separate key in scim-tables-additional
<Erlang> twinoatl: and WMV9 still don't play, but that must be the case on i386 too.
<Erlang> twinoatl: for DVD, I can't say.  I don't own one.
<twinoatl> Erlang, I know this is not an ubuntu problem
<twinoatl> Erlang, thanks
<Erlang> I can play flash things with a 32 bit Dapper chroot.
<G0SUB> minghua: bug 35093
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 35093 in scim-tables scim-tables-additional "SCIM should have a separate key for Bengali khanda-ta (U+09CE)" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/35093
<twinoatl> Erlang, it's a bit tricky
<twinoatl> :-)
<minghua> G0SUB: yes I remember that bug, what do you want to talk about?
<Erlang> twinoatl: slightly
<Erlang> twinoatl: but once it is done, it'll work.
<G0SUB> minghua: we have decided on the key to be assigned
<twinoatl> Erlang, ok, thanks
<twinoatl> I must leave you know
<twinoatl> bye
<twinoatl> s/know/now :-)
<G0SUB> minghua: now can you make the changes yourself or do you require a patch?
<minghua> G0SUB: I can make changes myself (a patch won't hurt for sure), but you need to say which key you've decided to bind that character to
<G0SUB> minghua: Shift+8
<G0SUB> minghua: that's for the Bengali (Probhat) keymap
<minghua> G0SUB: it's actually easier to just put all the information in the bug report
<G0SUB> minghua: yes, I will ... I just wanted to hear from you first
<minghua> G0SUB: in the Bengali-probhat table all keys are specified by a character, like !@#$, I am not sure how to bind shift-8
<G0SUB> minghua: I will tell you ... in a sec
<G0SUB> minghua: key <AE08> { [ 0x10009EE, 0x10009CE    ]  };
<G0SUB> minghua: that's taken from the xkb keymap
<minghua> Hmm, I still don't know how to translate that into scim format
<minghua> G0SUB: please post all these information to the bug report, and I'll ask scim upstream
<G0SUB> minghua: okay, then I will attach a patch ... :)
<minghua> G0SUB: yeah, then that will be good, and you don't really need me (as I can't upload to main anyway)
<G0SUB> minghua: still,  thought of talking to you first ...
<minghua> G0SUB: sure, I appreciate that.  I don't have enough knowledge to give any good advice, though.  sorry.
<G0SUB> minghua: haha, don't kid me :)
<dolson> arghhh
<dolson> it happened AGAIN
<dolson> this time, in the middle of me using the system
<LaserJock> ugghh
<G0SUB> dolson: what happened?
<dolson> my system got entirely slow, and unresponsive.. I couldn't do anything. although this time, since I was using it, I guess I caught it early enough because I could switch to a virtual terminal and get ps aux output to a file.. but after that, I couldn't do anything. I tried the magic SysRq key, and it seemed to be working for K, S, and U, but when I did the B, it didn't reboot. I had to power off
<G0SUB> dolson: Beagle?
<dolson> I uninstalled it
<dolson> I'm thinking it's a cron job..
<G0SUB> dolson: cron job to do what?
<LaserJock> dolson: how is your RAM?
<G0SUB> dolson: if it's the old beagle 0.2.1 in dapper, then that's it
<dolson> dpkg-scanpackages
<dolson> LaserJock: 1GB
<dolson> what is the "wa" in this line from top? Cpu(s):  4.0% us,  0.7% sy,  0.0% ni, 94.7% id,  0.3% wa,  0.0% hi,  0.3% si
<G0SUB> dolson: I am almost sure it's the old beagle if you have it
<dolson> G0SUB: I uninstalled it
<dolson> yesterday
<G0SUB> dolson: oh, good
<Seveas> G0SUB, would you mind a private message?
<LaserJock> dolson: I mean how much RAM are you using? I had a mem leak not long ago that would cripple the system after a few days
<G0SUB> LaserJock: the beagle leak can eat up 1 Gig in less than 1 minute
<LaserJock> G0SUB: right, but he doesn't have beagle so...
<dolson> LaserJock: I don't know how to check that now... I didn't think. at this time, I've got 635M free though. but I didn't think to check before I rebooted it
<Erlang> I've had a similar problem but I don't use Beagle.
<dolson> well, I tried stuff, but it wasn't responding
<dolson> LaserJock: do you know what "wa" means in the top CPU line?
<dolson> because it was at like 88-92%
<LaserJock> I'm not sure
<LaserJock> my problem was that my memory would get all used up and then I'd do something in Firefox (usually try to add a bookmark) and everything would come to a screeching halt
<dolson> here's the output from ps aux: http://aslan.homelinux.com/dana/tmp/processlist
<LaserJock> I mad a cron job to check the memory every 30 min.
<dholbach> wa = waiting
<LaserJock> and it looked like some cron.daily thing was bumping my memory usage every morning
<dholbach> that's usually IO
<dolson> thanks dholbach.. I think it was my cron job for sure then.. looking at the processlist, I see a md5sum and such from the dpkgs-scanpackages job
<dholbach> is that some debsums stuff?
<dolson> I think so.. I was using it for having a local repo (/var/cache/pbuildier/result)
<dolson> I think I'm going to learn Perl.
<LaserJock> I'm avoiding it
<dolson> heh, why's that?
<ajmitch> morning
<dolson> morning ajmitch
<Erlang> dolson: Perl => Crazy
<ajmitch> because perl is evil & wrong
<LaserJock> dolson: because it seems a bit difficult to learn. I'm not a CS guy so I need something easy ;-)
<dolson> well I applied for a job here that is for a perl developer... and had the interview, and it seemed to go alright. they asked for samples of my code in C/C++ and PHP and they asked for my references. I may as well get a head start, in case they choose me.
<LaserJock> I know a little Fortran and Python and that is about it
<Amaranth> fortran?
<Amaranth> you like abuse, then?
<LaserJock> no, it is pretty easy for most of the stuff I do
<LaserJock> but I'm trying to get my lab moved over the Python :-)
<minghua> fortran is good for what it's designed for.  number crunching, that is.
<LaserJock> minghua: yeah, that is what I use it for. We have one data acquisition program that is written in C that I'd love to move to Python
<LaserJock> but I'm not sure I'm going to be able to do it.
<minghua> LaserJock: I think that's a good idea
<LaserJock> the problem is that my advisor is the only one that knows C so I have to try to hack his stuff to adjust anything
<LaserJock> and none of our grad students have any programming experience
<LaserJock> so I think Python would be easier to do than C
<LaserJock> but that means I've got to convince my advisor that Python is OK :(
<dolson> I wanna learn Python too
<dolson> for some reason, I think it's likely the easiest to do GTK stuff in.. would that be a reasonable belief?
<LaserJock> I find Python to be quite cool from a scientists perspective
<dolson> I mean, I prefer Delphi in the Windows world, but Lazarus just doesn't work well for me in Linux
<crimsun> fortran is completely ugly from a programmer's perspective but brilliant from a mathematician's
<crimsun> hmm, perhaps s/mathematician/engineer/
<bddebian> dolson: Have you tried Kylix? :)
<dolson> a long time ago
<crimsun> dolson: easy is only relevant for your current mindset
<dolson> I couldn't redistribute my apps with it, when I tried it... at least I couldn't find out how to make it work
<crimsun> some people will find gtkmm or gtk# easier
<bddebian> Nothing is "easy" for me :-(
<hub> bddebian: isn't kylix a dead produc?
<bddebian> Any of you screwed around with libgc at all?
<bddebian> hub: Might be, dunno
<dolson> lazarus is open source at least
<ajmitch> bddebian: noone has any reason to touch libgc
* bddebian pokes ajmitch
<dolson> crimsun: well, I'm thinking for speedy development purposes. I miss the clicky clicky app creation for my own purposes that I was able to do in Windows. but the good thing is that chances are there is a util out there in Linux already that does what I need. so it isn't that relevant,really
<jtshaw> you tried qt Dolson?
<jtshaw> it has tools for "clicky clicky" app creation
<hub> jtshaw: yes and no
<Amaranth> jtshaw: for making the UI, sure
<Amaranth> jtshaw: it doesn't write code for you
<jtshaw> true...
<jtshaw> I guess I was unaware you could create an entire app in any of the Visual Studio tools without writing a line of code
<LaserJock> what would a good entry point for creating a GUI for a python program (pretty simple)? I've seen wxpython and pygtk.
<crimsun> pyglade?
<LaserJock> there is a pyglade?
<crimsun> there's even python-wxglade if you're really masochistic
<crimsun> yeah, python2.4-glade2 is installed
<LaserJock> crimsun: cool, thanks
<crimsun> np
<LaserJock> now I just need to get an Ubuntu box to do it on :/
<crimsun> Kyral: btw, your mkv issues are known; I've adjust the report to track bts, too
<Kyral> crimsun: ty
<crimsun> adjusted^
<dolson> jtshaw: I try to avoid Qt as much as possible
<dolson> hmm, Perl, or Soul Calibur II? ... tough decision.
<jtshaw> dolson: I can understand that.. I think some of there ideas are great (Signals and Slots) for example... but it certainly has it's negatives too
<dolson> jtshaw: I don't know any of the underlying structure of GTK or Qt yet, I just do not like the look and feel of Qt. it's just a preference
<TheMuso> dolson: I'd say that if you would want to start building an app that also had some accessibility by default, you would use GTK. :)
<minghua> LaserJock: maybe you can try GTK+/Mac on your iMac ;-)
<LaserJock> minghua: I'm trying to install glade2 through fink at the moment
<minghua> LaserJock: let me check which version of gtk is ported to Mac...
<minghua> Hmm, it seems that the OS X port is still CVS only
<minghua> LaserJock: I am pretty sure the GTK+ in fink would be X11 only, then
<minghua> LaserJock: http://developer.imendio.com/wiki/Gtk_Mac_OS_X  # (if you don't know which OS X port I am talking about)
<LaserJock> minghua: yeah, I'd like to be able to code on the iMac but "deploy" on an Debian/Ubuntu data acquisition box
<minghua> LaserJock: in that case the X11 version of GTK+ should suffice, I suppose
<LaserJock> I think so, I'll have to see.
<minghua> I doubt all those bindings work okay in fink, though.  I've had serious problems with perl-gtk in fink.
<LaserJock> right now I'm just trying to see what I can get with fink. the whole Intel thing is really messing with gcc and python in OSX
<LaserJock> if mjg59 gets done soon with the EFI work I think Ubuntu has a pretty good chance of working better than OSX for a lot of things
<minghua> I hate to suggest this, but Qt 4 works much better on OS X than GTK+
<minghua> Qt doesn't seem to have a (stable) python binding though
<LaserJock> well, I'll see what I can do. If I can rewrite this data acquisition program before I graduate I'll be happy
<LaserJock> right now it is curses+pgplot
<Amaranth> minghua: qt4's python binding is currently a joke
<Amaranth> minghua: i spent a week teaching it about OS X (in a hackish way)
<minghua> Amaranth: good to know.  I only heard about such a binding, never tried myself
<Amaranth> sip and pyqt4 need much love to be usable
<LaserJock> can you do ncurses with python ?
<dholbach> night guys
<dolson> cya dholbach
<dholbach> bonne nuit, dolson
<dolson> what is that
<dolson> is that a band?
<dolson> I like Pat Benatar!
<dolson> not really
<dholbach> good night in french :)
<minghua> fedora core 5 ships libstdc++.so.7 now?  interesting.
<hub> gcc 4.1
<siretart> oh no. another c++ transition?!
<jtshaw> hopefully this one will have a little better backwards compatibility... but somehow I doubt it
<hub> siretart: not sure
<hub> siretart: that does not mean ABI breakage
<hub> siretart: as libstdc++6 could still be used :-)
<siretart> hub: the gcc-snapshot in dapper, which is in effect a gcc-4.1 ships with soname libstdc++.so.6
<hub> siretart: mmm
<minghua> I _think_ gcc4.1 still have libstdc++.so.6
<minghua> at least that's the default
<minghua> I heard the libstdc++7 story here: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=166041
<minghua> as it talks about "export CXX=libstdc++so7-g++ before configure and make", I assume that means libstdc++6 is still default
<minghua> okay, libstdc++7 is indeed not default, but just "preview": http://fedora.redhat.com/docs/release-notes/fc5/#id3131599
<minghua> so don't worry about transition (yet) :-)
<siretart> minghua: this isn't a thing for gcc-4.1. the bugreport says that libstdc++_7 C++ ABI is highly experimental as it adds a new feature: weak symbol versioning
<minghua> siretart: it's not me that said it's for gcc-4.1 ;-)
<siretart> a very specific corner case which could be usful for scim. nothing we need to worry about. at least not now
<siretart> 22:55:52 < minghua> fedora core 5 ships libstdc++.so.7 now?  interesting.
<siretart> this would need another transition of ALL c++ apps
<minghua> that's a fact
<siretart> you scared me :)
<minghua> fc5 ships both libstdc++6 and libstdc++7
<siretart> never mind. gn8 folks!
<siretart> :)
<minghua> siretart: good night :-)  and sorry for scaring you :-P
<ajmitch> morning
<LaserJock> hi ajmitch
#ubuntu-motu 2006-03-28
<hub> has lazarus been packaged for ubuntu?
<LaserJock> packages.ubuntu.com didn't give me anything
<hub> ah wait
<hub> we need freepascal first
<hub> LaserJock: I did and ap-tget search before asking :-)
<hub> apt-cache search actually
<allee> stupid question: which tool uses debian/watch?
<allee> ah, uscan
<lifeless> ajmitch: I have pornview working. its two things.
<lifeless> ajmitch: a trivial patch to src/browser.c
<lifeless> ajmitch: and xines opengl plugin is fuxxxored
<lifeless> but I'm so close to sleep. I'll update the bug report tomorrow
<lifeless> hmm, maybe xine can be ignored. seems good
<bddebian> Heya gang
<Erlang> j0
<crimsun> 'lo bddebian, Erlang
<bddebian> Heya crimsun, Erlang
<Erlang> my Launchpad karma suddenly went throught the roof.  I don't get it.
<crimsun> click the Karma url on the right side
<bddebian> Stop randomly closing all those bugs ;-)
<crimsun> it enumerates all the contributions to your boost
<Erlang> it was 94 just a few days ago and now it's 3351.
<crimsun> yep, bug triaging is useful.
<bddebian> whoa
<crimsun> mine went from a couple thousand to over 105k
* bddebian needs to get his lazy ass back to work :-(
<Erlang> crimsun: oh man 105685...
<bddebian> Holy cow
* crimsun blanches at the sheer volume of DSAs to apply
<Erlang> DSA?
<crimsun> http://www.us.debian.org/security/
<Erlang> oh that.
<Lathiat> Anyone know a guide to customize a breezy install witha  custom kernel?
<Lathiat> (need a newer kernel for new sata driver)
<Lathiat> i tried following the debian one for a debian cd and after a few hours gave up
<Lathiat> finally got it to produce an iso but wouldnt boot, heh (taht was on sarge)
<Se7h> rebuild the kernel
<Se7h> but this isnt actaly the channel to ask it
<hub> Lathiat: would it work with dapper?
<Lathiat> oh i know how to rebuild the kernel, i need to know how to cram that into d-i :)
<Lathiat> hub: yes, but i need to run breezy
<Lathiat> its a server going into production :)
<Lathiat> might just debootstrap it from a dapper live cd
<robertj> q. are there any thoughts on reverting a game to the latest stable revision since the packaged development version is already out of date?
<robertj> Wesnoth's master server won't let you log in unless you have 1.1.2 and 1.1.1 is in dapper, and it will not stabalize before dapper
<Lathiat> robertj: so,
<Lathiat> robertj: is 1.1.2 in debian?
<robertj> Lathiat: I dunno, but why not ship 1.0.2 which is stable & still plays better?
<robertj> Lathiat: either way the dev server is not backwards compatible with the stable or other dev releases
<robertj> so if dapper ships with a dev release online multiplayer will not work a month after release
<robertj> plus single player scenarios are still being rebalanced
<Lathiat> i see
<Lathiat> thats a bit of a curly situation
<robertj> but 1.1.1-3 is debian testing now
<robertj> 1.0.2-1ubuntu1 seems like the best choice to me
<Lathiat> can u post to the ML and solicit some feedback from others?
<Lathiat> what you say does seem sane, tho
<robertj> -devel or -motu?
<Lathiat> uh, good question
<Lathiat> -motu i guess
<bddebian> I don't believe you can revert in the archive
<Lathiat> bddebian: you can hack it up
<Lathiat> its something thats generally avoided
<bddebian> Aye
<Lathiat> 1.1.1+revertedto+1.0.2
<Lathiat> :)
<Lathiat> i mean it has the potential to screw up peoples savegames and whatnot too
<robertj> Lathiat: well that's what they get for running dapper eh?
<Lathiat> ;p
<Lathiat> what was in breezy?
<robertj> 1.0-1
<minghua> Lathiat, robertj:  I've raised this issue before: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-motu/2006-February/000506.html
<bddebian> Yeah, I almost caused a major uproar by throwing wesnoth in breezy
<bddebian> It had a depend in main..
<Lathiat> eh?
<Lathiat> that had to be upgradeD?
<robertj> minghua: what do you think about reverting to 1.0.2?
<Lathiat> i noticed gtk-gnutella doesnt work either
<minghua> robertj: I agree with you that we should ship 1.0.x in dapper
<Lathiat> you can pound it into working, but yeh
<Lathiat> minghua: i agree too
<theCore> does emacs-gtk launch in Dapper now ?
<minghua> I am not sure how it should be handled though, 1.1.1+revertedto+1.0.2 is really ugly but probably is also the best we can do
<theCore> (I'm doing some bug triage)
<theCore> the bug number is 31795
<theCore> nevermind, it works now
<robertj> my post is awaiting moderator approval
<Hobbsee> hi everyone
* Hobbsee jumps on StevenK 
* Hobbsee shoves him into the water at the uni :P
<minghua> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi minghua
<Mithrandir> hi Hobbsee, minghua
<Hobbsee> hey Mithrandir
<Mithrandir> how's .au today?
* Hobbsee wonders about the etiquite of creating a pbuilder, over a free uni wireless connection...
<Hobbsee> Mithrandir: well, i'm pretty happy, as kubuntu is finally recognising my connection over the command line (but not in knetworkmanager) - but to have some connection at all is pretty good :D
<Mithrandir> that's nice, yes.
<Mithrandir> you need wpa or something for it?
<minghua> hi Mithrandir
<Hobbsee> Mithrandir: no, i had wpa at home - these networks are completely open.  if you want to browse outside teh uni, you need a username and password
<Mithrandir> ah, ok.
* Mithrandir ponders breakfast.
<Hobbsee> it wouldnt connect on either linux or windows before, i've got no idea why it's suddenly working now - by all accounts, it's supposed to work out of the box
* Hobbsee ponders dinner
<Hobbsee> food's overrated
<Hobbsee> .
* Hobbsee remembers again about how she'll...shoot!!!
* Hobbsee has no coin, only a keycard, and no drivers licence, to drive hom with
<lifeless> ajmitch: ping
<lifeless> I've added a path to bug 35954
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 35954 in pornview "pornview stops responding on quit." [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/35954
<Mez> w00t for pornview
<lifeless> could a motu please toss that at the buildds if its considered ok
<lifeless> oh meh, wrong bug. bug the patch probably fixes that too
<Mez> lifeless, I'll have a look
<lifeless> bug 2397 also has the patch and is the bug I meant to put it on
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 2397 in pornview "Pornview segfaults at startup" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/2397
<Mez> lifeless - people are going to bitch bout not having Xine syrely?
<lifeless> less than having X go awol.
<Mez> lemme have a look at popcon
<lifeless> seiously - xine is quite fucked, at least the way pornview uses it. It'll startup a couple of times and then  *boom*, hard lockup, or X crashing madly
<lifeless> try it yourself - dont apply that part of the patch.
<lifeless> tit may be just me
<Mez> lemme just update my pbuilder ;)
<lifeless> hmm, someone recommends --without-xine
<Mez> lifeless - are you not a MOTU  then ?
<lifeless> no, on my TODO list
<Mez> lifeless-  --without-xine might be a better idea
<lifeless> nah
<lifeless> I've just checked and it does not pickup xine unless its told to
<lifeless> ldd /usr/bin/pornview  | grep ine
<lifeless>         libXinerama.so.1 => /usr/lib/libXinerama.so.1 (0xb794c000)
<lifeless> but it won't hurt to be more explicit - just not something to worry about
<dholbach> good morning
<Hobbsee> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hi Hobbsee
<fabo> dholbach: hi, i replied about wesnoth
<verwilst> goodmorning!
<fabo> dholbach: contact isaac
<verwilst> dholbach, could you maybe upload the pure-ftpd thingy? :$
<dholbach> verwilst: i'll have a look
<dholbach> fabo: you think you could point him to the thread?
<fabo> done -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-motu/2006-March/000592.html
<verwilst> dholbach, thanks :) sorry to bother you about it :)
<verwilst> but going live with it monday hehe
<verwilst> maybe i'll get a little deeper into motu stuffs
<dholbach> right
<lifeless> I've put myself up for membership on the april 3rd meeting
<lifeless> I hope some of you lot can turn up and say how hlepful I am :)
<siretart> yay :)
<Mez> lifeless, if I can I will
<lifeless> thanks!
<Mez> I should hopefully be able to make it seeing as I'm trying to get the 4th off
<Mez> lifeless, not that my opinion matters - you've gotta sweet talk colin matt and Mark ;0
<Mez> buy them beer :D
<ajmitch> dholbach: do you know if we have any procedure for getting new packages into universe after FF?
<ajmitch> eg an exception process, if it's needed
<dholbach> ajmitch: need to talk to matt about it
<dholbach> ajmitch: will do that once he's awake again
<ajmitch> ok
<ajmitch> mdz's post on sounder last week makes me think that he thinks there's no new package freeze for universe
<dholbach> according to the dapper release process there is
<ajmitch> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/sounder/2006-March/005098.html
<ajmitch> I know
<dholbach> i read it
* ajmitch was at the table in montreal :)
<ajmitch> and we've always worked on that belief that it was frozen at FF for NEW packages
<ajmitch> if you could clarify it, it'd be great :)
<dholbach> yeah, I'd prefer if he sticked to the the strict freeze and made urgent exceptions only, so people would focus on getting old stuff fixed instead of getting new stuff in :)
<viviersf> ajmitch, how do i mirror just dapper ?
<ajmitch> some exceptions are warranted
<ajmitch> viviersf: probably by using debmirror or similar scripts
<dholbach> as I said "urgent" :)
<viviersf> thx
* StevenK giggles at his awaylog
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> hi StevenK
* StevenK waves.
<Toadstool> hi everybody
<ajmitch> dholbach: I'd probably be very lucky to get zope 2.9 in though ;)
<dholbach> ajmitch: if you coordinate with doko, ... :)
<ajmitch> dholbach: sure, the package just got uploaded to debian :)
<ajmitch> it finally uses python2.4
<ajmitch> so I'd need a bunch of UVF exceptions as well for zope-{common,debhelper}
<ajmitch> but we'll see what happens..
<doko> ajmitch: all the exceptions (except zope2.9) should be in place
<ajmitch> doko: exception for the latest zope-common is done?
<ajmitch> that's great
<viviersf> ajmitch, hmmm where does debmirror get info on which repos to mirror
<ajmitch> you read the manpage & docs?
<ajmitch> it has examples there
<viviersf> yar
<doko> ajmitch: for the last or not, I'm revisiting this with elmo
<ajmitch> -d for distro, -s for section
<ajmitch> ok
<viviersf> k i found the problem
<viviersf> thx ajmitch
<lifeless> ajmitch: so I've put myself up for membership - can you come on the 3rd  to the cc meeting ?
<ajmitch> lifeless: depends when it is
<lifeless> 0900 UTC
<ajmitch> should be possible, I think
<lifeless> cool
<lucas> /query buxy
<lucas> oops
<j^> does anyone know of tapioca <http://tapioca-voip.sourceforge.net> packages for dapper?
<bddebian> Heya gang
<ogra> hey bddebian
<bddebian> Hi ogra!
<Kyral> Morning
<bddebian> Good morning Kyral
<Kyral> mornin
<jtshaw> Does anywhere here use the ACE libraries?
<Tonio_> hello
<LaserJock> hi monzie
<monzie> hi LaserJock
<monzie> so the motu's must be dead busy fixing bugs
<monzie> and heard that the release date got back by six weeks
<LaserJock> yeah
* monzie wishes that this Ubuntu release kicks MS's ass real hard
<dholbach> BUG DAY next FRIDAY
<LaserJock> well, I thought dapper did that back in about December
<dholbach> you can all help out to make it kick ass
<LaserJock> hi dholbach
* monzie will do all he can  , with his limited ability
<LaserJock> dholbach: sweet, these bug days are helping the Science team quite a bit
<dholbach> LaserJock: that's nice to hear
<JohnnyMast> greetz dholbach
<dholbach> hey JohnnyMast
<dholbach> monzie: great :)
<JohnnyMast> long time no see :)
<JohnnyMast> well i saw you but didnt speak
<monzie> thanks dholbach, in what way may i be of use to ubuntu community?
<crimsun> dholbach has been making gnome desktop ROCK in dapper
<JohnnyMast> monzie packing is a nice start
<dholbach> monzie: bug triage is a GREAT start
<monzie> you mean packaging JohnnyMast?
<dholbach> we get a lot of bug reports and most of them are misdirected or need more information
<monzie> how do i triage bugs dholbach, if you give me pointers, i will surely helo
<monzie> help
<ogra> crimsun, right, we would have no desktop and a dead seb128 in dapper without dholbach :)
<dholbach> it's easy to ask people, which version they are using, what they were trying to do or random questions from http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<JohnnyMast> monzie i do
<dholbach> or check if the bug was already filed
<dholbach> and while doing this you find out where you're good at or learn new stuff
<dholbach> I think it'S one of the easiest ways to get involved
* monzie sucks at packaging, cause if here were good enough, E17 would have made it dapper on time
<dholbach> crimsun, ogra: Merci beaucoup, you're flattering me.
<LaserJock> ogra: lol, true
<ogra> dholbach, hey, fully deserved :)
<monzie> sure dholbach, what you say seems suitable for a dumbo like me, how do i go about it?
<JohnnyMast> monzie its not that hard there are just some rules to follow e.x the debian/copyright file
<dholbach> monzie: ... nahhhh, not dumbo :)
<dholbach> you can start by joining #ubuntu-bugs and then start poking at apps you use every day
<LaserJock> monzie: look around wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay especially the links at the bottom
<JohnnyMast> monzie my pkg made it there so even i could do it
<dholbach> and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs
<monzie> ya i know a bit about that JohnnyMast, but E17 from cvs proved a nightmare
<JohnnyMast> e17 would be nice
<JohnnyMast> but dont do it
<JohnnyMast> its nu stable yet is it ?
<JohnnyMast> nu == not
<monzie> yup it's not stable
<JohnnyMast> then you better wait a sec
<JohnnyMast> because else you have to update it a lot
<JohnnyMast> maybe they do a pre every month so then you have to pack it again every month
<LaserJock> monzie: unfortunately I think there is a reason E17 isn't in Universe already
<JohnnyMast> LaserJock prob the unstable ness :p
<monzie> i guess so  LaserJock, but i liked it and there's no harm in trying it.... i learnt so much about Ubuntu in the process
<JohnnyMast> i lub enlightenment !!
<JohnnyMast> :D
<monzie> whether it gets accepted is not important, at 22 learning is
<monzie> do you have to be a community council member to "be heard" in the Ubuntu world?
<JohnnyMast> no not at all
<JohnnyMast> if you tall ur stuff on ubuntu-dev ppl will know you
<JohnnyMast> and think about your ideas
<JohnnyMast> you can even get discussions going meaning a revolution in ubuntu
<JohnnyMast> meaning if much ppl like here motu`s sopport it
<JohnnyMast> ubuntu is a communty not comunism
<monzie> ok JohnnyMast
<monzie> i guess i will go to #ubuntu-bugs and try to do some work
<JohnnyMast> :) nice going !
<siretart> slomo: thanks for the approval :)
#ubuntu-motu 2006-03-29
<minghua> siretart: if I want to get reviewer priviledge on REVU, are you the right person to ask?
<siretart> minghua: yes. tell me your login id
<minghua> siretart: minghua@rice.edu
<siretart> minghua: try reviewing now
<bddebian> Heya gang
<Erlang> lo
<minghua> siretart: forgot to bring my gpg key with me :-(  will test as soon as possible, thanks!
<minghua> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Hello Erlang, minghua
<siretart> minghua: you should be able to comment on any upload now
<minghua> siretart: good, that's all I need.  I'll test later.
<hub> what's wrong with upstream no willing to check for a required library in configure?
<siretart> hub: they have no clue or interest? ;)
<hub> that is what I think
<hub> https://savannah.nongnu.org/bugs/index.php?func=detailitem&item_id=16159
<hub> I'm packaging this library to get sflphone after
<hub> (a friend of mine work on sflphone)
<minghua> welcome back LaserJock :-)
<ajmitch> hi
<minghua> hi ajmitch
<LaserJock> hi minghua and ajmitch
<raphink> hi ajmitch minghua LaserJock
<LaserJock> hi raphink ;-)
<raphink> :)
* raphink doesn't get what happened with karma on LP
<raphink> I get 19000 karma today
<raphink> I had 500 yesterday
<ajmitch> raphink: it got adjusted :)
* ajmitch has about 64k or so now
<LaserJock> 12177 for me, woot!
<raphink> ajmitch hehe nice :)
<raphink> well it's just fair that devs get more karma than translators ;)
<Erlang> I went from 94 to 3400 something yesterday.
<ajmitch> 65765 now :)
<raphink> specs give the most karma
<ajmitch> yeah
<ajmitch> and you can write specs on your own products :)
<raphink> riddell got up to 111k
<raphink> with lots of specs
<raphink> ajmitch hehe ;)
* ajmitch starts up a few products & writes some specs ;)
<LaserJock> "to infinity and beyond!"
<raphink> at least it's logical
<ajmitch> raphink: one of the top 5 has about 15 specs on some product he works on
<raphink> you won't think a translator is "more active" than a core-dev anymore ;)
<raphink> hehe
<Erlang> I just started triaging like 2 weeks ago.  I didn't know triaging was that valuable.
<ajmitch> especially as karma has some value for ubuntu affiliates & partners now..
<raphink> Erlang: it wasn't, so far
<ajmitch> raphink: still no karma for uploads though
<raphink> ajmitch that will come, hopefully
<LaserJock> ajmitch: no? that stinks
<raphink> there should be karma for package maintenance and uploads
<raphink> and more karma for main packages
<raphink> obviously
<ajmitch> " Launchpad Activity
<ajmitch> 
<ajmitch> 5 points for each full time employee in the top 100 Launchpad users at the time application is made."
<ajmitch> for the ubuntu partners programme
<Erlang> I need some advice on bug: 32159.  It look important to me.
<minghua> yeah there have been karma inflation recently :-)
<ajmitch> raphink: there'd also be karma for branch commits once we switch to hct, too
<ajmitch> so that not only the uploader gets karma
<raphink> good :)
<raphink> at least it's good to have a nice karma :)
<ajmitch> why should I get huge karma for sponsoring 100 uploads, for example?
<raphink> somehow it was frustrating to keep having a karma under 1000
<ajmitch> yeah
<ajmitch> my karma did get over 2K with the old numbers
<raphink> nice :)
<raphink> mine was at 500 currently
<LaserJock> ajmitch: is there a URL that describes how much karma for each activity
<ajmitch> LaserJock: nope, they don't want to encourage people doing things just for karma points ;)
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> that's safe
<ajmitch> so I encourage people to just keep bug fixing & uploading :)
<ajmitch> we have a large pile of bugs
<ajmitch> and a growing number of complaining users who don't like their bugs being ignored :)
<ajmitch> malone doesn't help sometimes..
<raphink> it's not useful
<raphink> the search functions are not very good so far
<ajmitch> s/not very good/often horrible/
<raphink> yes indeed
<ajmitch> raphink: caught up on the KDE upload backlog?
<raphink> how do you mean?
<ajmitch> wasn't there a large pile of KDE fixes to get uploaded?
<ajmitch> and you wanted into main so you could help out, and keep the pile down?
<raphink> hmm not right now
<raphink> I wanted into main to be able to apply fixes directly and sponsor uploads if needed
<raphink> to help out
<raphink> ;)
<ajmitch> right
<raphink> I did a few fixes last week
<raphink> on k3b, systemsettings and others
<raphink> saved time to riddell for sure as I could just fix them and upload
<ajmitch> hi hub
<ajmitch> hm, how many people know the rules we agreed on for fixing/patching debian packages for dapper?
<ajmitch> eg not adding dpatch, not making gratuitous changes?
<raphink> it's stated clearly on the wiki iirc
<ajmitch> sure, but is it clear enough?
<raphink> not sure
<hub> ajmitch: I don't know the rules, but I usually do common sense
<ajmitch> there's a few fixes assigned to motureviewers, we'd want to check them
<ajmitch> hub: sure
<hub> ajmitch: is it easy to become debian developer?
<ajmitch> we got a few complaints from debian for adding dpatch, etc
<ajmitch> hub: it's long & painful :)
<hub> :-/
<raphink> yeah :(
<hub> 'cause otherwise I would just package there and sync in universe
<raphink> even ian murdock is still waiting
<raphink> LOL
<hub> LOL
<raphink> not kidding
<raphink> he's in the list
<raphink> not done with the NM process
<ajmitch> hub: average wait just to get an AM assigned is around 6 months at the moment
<hub> AM?
<ajmitch> application manager
<hub> ah
<raphink> hub: https://nm.debian.org/nmlist.php
<ajmitch> who sends you questions, reviews what you do, etc
<hub> so I just should forget
<ajmitch> (s)he files a report for the front desk
<raphink> hub: see how many people you know in this list ;)
<hub> it is more the cathedral than the bazaar
<ajmitch> who approves & then passes it onto the debian account manager for processing :)
<ajmitch> all this may take > 1 year on average
<raphink> yet there are some awful packages in Debian ...
<ajmitch> sure
<raphink> it seems to me that the awful packages are not from DDs themselves
<raphink> but rather DDs sponsoring bad packages
<raphink> without reviewing well enough
<raphink> so it's a lack of review from DDs on other contributors' work
<raphink> more than a bad work from DDs themselves
<raphink> or so it seems to me
<ajmitch> yeah
<ajmitch> DDs aren't perfect ;)
<raphink> of course :)
<bddebian> They aren't?
<crimsun> no, only bddebian is.
<raphink> I'd like my reviewing guide to be read by some DDs, improved and spread
<raphink> lol
* bddebian kicks crimsun in the nuts :-)
<crimsun> ow.
<raphink> ouch
<ajmitch> bddebian: play nice
* bddebian is probably the furthest from perfect in this channel
<hub> raphink: I wonder if I shouldn't sit and write a complete Debian Packager Guide
<ajmitch> complete?
<bddebian> ajmitch: Oh sure, don't make him be nice to me.. :-)
<hub> ajmitch:600pages
<ajmitch> do you have 10 years?
<raphink> hub: LaserJock is doing it
<raphink> for ubuntu
<hub> raphink: oh
<raphink> hub: if you want to help just talk to him
<hub> raphink: ok
* ajmitch would hate to think how unreadable a 'complete' guide would turn out
<LaserJock> sorry, I was writing an email
<hub> I still have to schedule time
<raphink> ajmitch: indeed
<hub> LaserJock: it is OK
<hub> maybe I should just write code
<LaserJock> hub: right now, what I've got is at doc.ubuntu.com
<hub> LaserJock: ok
<LaserJock> hub: you are certainly welcome to contribute :-)
<hub> I was more thinking "for hardcopy printing"
<LaserJock> hub: in fact right now it is just me and I have a deadline
<hub> LaserJock: oh
<LaserJock> hub: it is also shipped on the cds
<LaserJock> hub: it is a part of the ubuntu-docs package
<LaserJock> hub: you can view it in the Gnome or KDE help
<LaserJock> although the KDE version is quite old I think
<hub> and in devhelp? :-)
<LaserJock> I don't think so
<hub> could be usefull
<hub> and not hard to do
<LaserJock> although I just got all the ubuntu docs into the doc-base registry
<hub> I'll investigate
<LaserJock> do you can view it with dwww or doc-central
<raphink> hub: a hardcopy printing would be nice... but how many people would buy that?
<hub> raphink: not sure. that is more "the publisher business"
<crimsun> I would, but I'm a corner case. I really dislike reading from a screen.
<hub> worst case scenario it would just be online
<hub> crimsun: I would too
<raphink> crimsun: same here
* hub like books
<raphink> hmm sure
<LaserJock> same here
<hub> in fact I have to much book to move in less than 2 month
<hub> *sigh*
<raphink> I think a publisher most likely would refuse publishing this
<ajmitch> I wouldn't, but that's because I'm unlikely to spend money on a packaging guide
<raphink> but it's worth writing
<ajmitch> certainly worth writing
<hub> raphink: O'Reilly or No Starch comes to mind
<LaserJock> ajmitch: well, I'd *read*. I'm not committing to buying  ;-)
<raphink> sure hub
<hub> but that is not the problem
<BrianG> can anyone here "pull in a new package" of BitTornado 0.3.15 so that it can be included into Breezy backports?
<hub> would be refused, I would put it online
<BrianG> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-backports/2006-March/000760.html
<raphink> it can even be a book under Documentation GPL as "dive into python" with an online version and a printed one
<crimsun> BrianG: we're way past upstream version freeze (UVF); you'd need to write a UVF exception
<BrianG> i dont write things, i just ubuntu
<crimsun> and because it's in main, the hurdle is much higher
<BrianG> use*
<BrianG> heh
<softwarecommie> I just joined this channel; are you talking about documentation for packaging?
<LaserJock> softwarecommie: yeah, somewhat
<raphink> softwarecommie: currently, yes
<softwarecommie> ok
<raphink> ok well
<BrianG> crimsun: how do i write a UVF? is that like some kind of form letter?
<raphink> I'll head to bed
<raphink> bye
<crimsun> bye raphink
<LaserJock> cya raphink
<BrianG> UVF exception rather
<crimsun> BrianG: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-motu/2006-February/000545.html
<hub> to reply to raphink, who is gone, the ultimate goal would be to get it under both licenses
<BrianG> crimsun: thanks
<crimsun> BrianG: note that it's a main package, not a universe package.
<BrianG> tell that to John Dong :)
<crimsun> who's requesting it, he or you?
<BrianG> what does that mean? i'm just basicly trying to use the new version of BitTornado
<BrianG> me, but he sent me to MOTU
<BrianG> do i have to be able to make the package myself in order to request a UVF exception?
<crimsun> incorrect workflow
<crimsun> no, but it sure helps if there is a Ubuntu package of it already
<BrianG> ah
<BrianG> so i'm totally in limbo and not really sure what i'm doing
<BrianG> should i go and report a bug?
<Amaranth> it's probably too late to get a new bittornado into dapper
<Amaranth> so it can't go into backports either
<crimsun> BrianG: yes, file a bug, but be aware that you're dealing with a main package
<BrianG> so i'm barred from the tracker i use untill October?
<crimsun> barred? no one's barred
<BrianG> what's that mean.. a main package?
<BrianG> well i am from the tracker..
<BrianG> they refuse any old versions of bittornado
<crimsun> we (MOTU) only handle universe and multiverse packages
<BrianG> okay
<crimsun> (a few of us have main upload rights, but that's a small fraction)
<crimsun> the process for requesting a UVF exception differs slightly between main and universe/multiverse packages
<BrianG> so i shouldn't have been sent to MOTU in the first place, right?
<BrianG> being that it's a main package
<crimsun> you've seen the directions for the latter. For the former, you still need the information, but you have to ask one of the core devs (mdz iirc)
<crimsun> right, you were misdirected (hence, "incorrect workflow")
<BrianG> thanks for the information
<LaserJock> hi minghua
<minghua> hi LaserJock and everyone
<crimsun> 'lo minghua
<yves> hi
<LaserJock> minghua: do you use KDE at all?
<minghua> LaserJock: not really.  all my KDE usage is for testing scim
<LaserJock> ok fine
<softwarecommie> does anyone here know of something I may be able to work on or where I can go to find something?
<crimsun> softwarecommie: we have thousands of bugs awaiting your triage skills in https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<softwarecommie> looks good, thanks
<Kyral> ....I hate GCC 4 right now
<nictuku> could someone please review 2176 in REVU?
<crimsun> it's native?
<nictuku> ubuntu native, you mean?
<nictuku> it's a universe candidate-candidate
<crimsun> or debian-native, irrelevant, really
<crimsun> but is it from upstream or your own made-for-{Debian,Ubuntu} package?
<nictuku> I am upstream and debianized it
<crimsun> are you _positive_ you want -X in the version, then?
<crimsun> normally if it's native, you'd make it 0.3, not 0.3-1
<nictuku> hmm I'll read about that in the policy then
<nictuku> thank you
<crimsun> also, change the target distribution
<crimsun> [unless you're packaging specifically for Debian Sid and want to sync it over] 
<nictuku> ok
<crimsun> don't build-dep on build-essential
<minghua> nictuku: I find that both debian/control.in and debian/control exist
<nictuku> doesn't control.in creates control everytime by cdbs?
<minghua> nictuku: are you sure that's desired (I don't know anything about cdbs)?
<crimsun> yes, and if cdbs is adding build-essential, that's /nasty/
<nictuku> I guess I did
<crimsun> years in copyright(s) == good
<crimsun> looks ok for a cursory glance aside from those
<nictuku> ah, btw,  if I use ${python:Depends}, it gets my default python for its dependency - python2.4. But the software is supposedly agnostic. Is there any problem to use manual values there?
<nictuku> crimsun, years in copyright, you mean in debian/copyright or in the source files?
* nictuku taking notes
<crimsun> both.
<crimsun> notes added
<minghua> it's good to talk to upstream directly, huh? :-)
<crimsun> minghua: absolutely :)
<nictuku> I'll abuse of your helpfulness and send some other packages I need reviewing too hehe
<nictuku> https://dev.ubuntubrasil.org/trac/pycacic/ticket/16
<crimsun> minghua: your suggestion of 1.1+revertedto+1.0.2 is fine
<crimsun> RE: wesnoth
<nictuku> what release should I use now? "dapper" ?
<crimsun> nictuku: yes
<crimsun> granted, there's always something akin to: xserver-xorg-input-synaptics           0.14.3+seriouslythistime-0ubuntu3
<minghua> crimsun: okay, thanks.  not really my suggestion though (the OP's)
<nictuku> crimsun, is it wrong, as mingua believes, to have both debian/control and debian/control.in in a cdbs package?
<nictuku> *minghua
<minghua> nictuku: I am just speculating :-)  as I've said I don't know anything aboug cdbs at all
<crimsun> nictuku: it's not wrong per se, but it's certainly a bit cluttered
<nictuku> yes, sorry, I got your point.
<nictuku> strange thing is debian/rules clean does not delete debian/control, as I would expect
<crimsun> clean::
<crimsun>    rm -rf debian/control
<crimsun> s/-rf/-f/
<nictuku> how does universe updates work? will it only accept security updates when dapper is released?
<crimsun> nictuku: essentially.
<nictuku> hmm will do
<minghua> security + critical bug fix (data loss, for example), I suppose
<crimsun> yep
<minghua> we have dapper-security _and_ dapper-updates after all
<nictuku> clean:: rm -r debian/control is bad. dpkg-buildpackage does a clean *after* creating debian/control :-). I'll have to pick a better time for that
<LaserJock> minghua: did you happen to read ubuntu-science today?
<ajmitch> nictuku: why would you even consider removing it? :)
<crimsun> nictuku: then use pre-clean
<minghua> LaserJock: yes, actually just 20 minutes ago, and was admiring your persistence on the education/science issue :-)
<LaserJock> minghua: lol, I'm starting to wonder if I'm totally out of my mind :-)
<crimsun> of course you are, just like every grad student is/has been
<LaserJock> well, at least I'm not alone
<minghua> LaserJock: no you are not.  in principle I agree with you
<nictuku> ajmitch, well the guys here made my mind about that. it's useless to distribute debian/control if you ahve debian/control.in
<crimsun> nictuku: it's not useless, no
<minghua> LaserJock: I just don't think it's worth discussing in detail before we really have the choice
<LaserJock> minghua: well, it all got started because seb128 said he wouldn't add a Science menu until there were enough apps to populate it
<nictuku> crimsun, that was my personal conclusion from what you guys tried to say, and I got it wrong again.. :-)
<crimsun> nictuku: not wrong, just be careful with choosing extremes
<ajmitch> nictuku: my personal opinion, shared by many, is that debian/control should never be rewritten automatically at build time
<minghua> LaserJock: hmm, now I remeber you've told me that.  what happens if we have a .desktop with only Science, but not Education?
<minghua> LaserJock: it will end up in menu "Others"?
<LaserJock> minghua: usually it goes to Other :(
<LaserJock> minghua: but I really hate having to put Education on a non-educational app just to get it out of Other
<minghua> LaserJock: in that case I am on your side, Other is better than Education for research-only apps
<nictuku> ajmitch, I should then make it static and stop cdbs from re-creating it. All changes I must make after that will go to debian/control... right?!
<ajmitch> nictuku: that's one option
<nictuku> it's prettier IMO
<ajmitch> or you can use control.in, but only update it when you want to
<ajmitch> which I don't like myself :)
<LaserJock> minghua: and eventually if there are enough apps in Other than I can really have a case to ask seb128 for a Science menu and it would be quite trivial to do since the .desktop files would be in place
<nictuku> DEB_AUTO_UPDATE_DEBIAN_CONTROL := yes           s/yes/no/ :-)
<ajmitch> nictuku: yeah, that's evil stuff there
<nictuku> I've even read that was not recommended, but I forgot it there
<minghua> LaserJock: exactly.  and a long Other menu has more pressure than a long Education menu ;-)
<minghua> nictuku: does that auto-update-debian/control rewrite the Build-Depends: line as well?
<ajmitch> minghua: it will if @cdbs@ is used
<LaserJock> does the 2nd item of http://ftp-master.debian.org/REJECT-FAQ.html have any baring on the debian/control issue?
<nictuku> yes, replacing @cdbs@ for garbage, including "build-essential"
<minghua> ajmitch, nictuku:  Hmm, I remember it's explicitly forbidden in Debian, let me check
<nictuku> I've remove that as you guys recommended, anyway. And I agree it's really bad
<nictuku> *removed
<ajmitch> minghua: it is :)
<minghua> ajmitch: good to be confirmed.  but I can't seem to find the reference :-(
<minghua> the firefox in dapper (which used pango) is pretty broken for me
* minghua sighs
<Se7h> hi
<Se7h> LaserJock im with a 'litle' problem here
<LaserJock> what's up Se7h
<nictuku> sorry if I'm cluttering the revu notification mailing-list with my buggy and frequent dput's..
<Se7h> LaserJock i've been unable to build this python library, cus it seems that after 'building X in ...'
<G0SUB> minghua: which language?
<Se7h> it wont find the python-dev files
<Se7h> must be some 'trick i dont know
<Se7h> lol
<minghua> G0SUB: sorry, what are you refering to?  firefox?
<nictuku> should I really mention nmu in my packages?
<LaserJock> nictuku: not if it is for Ubuntu
<minghua> nictuku: lintian warning?  just ignore it
<nictuku> in a native package, I mean
<nictuku> ok
<G0SUB> minghua: yeah, firefox
<LaserJock> Se7h: is python-dev a build-dep?
<minghua> G0SUB: no, it doesn't has much to do with language, just slow rendering, jerky response, unusually small fonts, etc.
<G0SUB> oh!
<minghua> and all these go away if I use MOZ_DISABLE_PANGO=1
<LaserJock> if you have remove non-free parts of a original tarball should you rename the package .dfsg. ?
<Se7h> LaserJock a build-dep? how so ?
<minghua> LaserJock: some rename the package name, some rename the version number, I don't think I've seen a consensus
<LaserJock> Se7h: is it in the build dependencies of the source package?
<LaserJock> minghua: but dfsg is the way to go?
<minghua> LaserJock: well, maybe not, but dfsg definitely catches eyes, so that's probably the reason I see them :-P
<Se7h> LaserJock oh right...forgot that part
<Se7h> lol
<minghua> LaserJock: I'm quite sure there are changes like from foo_1.2.3 to foo_1.2.3a
<LaserJock> I'm just wondering if I should suggest it in the packaging guide
<minghua> LaserJock: ask on #ubuntu-devel, perhaps?
<minghua> it's even worth a mail to ubuntu-devel@l.u.c IMO
<minghua> (if said package is not in debian, that is)
<nictuku> I think REVU 2178 fixed all problems minghua and crimsun noticed in pycacic. thanks!
* minghua takes that as a nudge to review the new upload :-)
<minghua> nictuku: what is the pycacic/control file for?
<nictuku> oops
<Se7h> LaserJock it was just that dumb me :p
<nictuku> minghua, ornament :-)
<nictuku> (fixed)
<LaserJock> Se7h: well, hopefully it will work now
<minghua> nictuku: you have the old FSF address in debian/copyright, but that's a minor issue
<minghua> nictuku: I am not qualified to review python package though, so I can only check these cosmetic issues
<nictuku> I really appreciate your help
<nictuku> hmm Foundation, Inc., 51 Franklin St, Fifth Floor, Boston, MA  02110-1301  USA
<nictuku> for x in $(find .); do ~/fsf.sh $x;done  :-)
<minghua> hi jaldhar
<LaserJock> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi LaserJock
<ajmitch> hey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey ajmitch
<Se7h> LaserJock
<Se7h> cp: omitting directory `examples/data'
<Se7h> make: *** [install]  Error 1
<Se7h> is that 'omitting' considered an error ?
<nictuku> considered by what?
<nictuku> "cp" will not return an error code, if that's what you ask
<nictuku> it's a warning since cp didn't receive the -r parameter
<Se7h> well yea, so why is it giving me an error  on pbuilder?
<nictuku> and tried to cp a directory
<nictuku> is it the only element being copied?
<Se7h> no
<Se7h> but everything else works fine
<nictuku> indeed
<nictuku> it does return an error code
<nictuku> code 1
<yves> I've just dput nwu to revu:2182
<Se7h> nwu ?
<yves> nwu is being written as request by a postponed spec for dapper
<yves> could somone please take a look?
<yves> it's a somewhat complex package - it took me and MarioMeyer many days of work
<Se7h> whats nwu ?
<yves> Network wide updates for systems which use APT.
<yves> https://dev.ubuntubrasil.org/trac/nwu/wiki
<Se7h> haum, looks nice
<yves> thanks
* minghua tests KDE and skim
<dholbach> good morning
<fabo> hi dholbach
<fabo> robitaille: i replied about vtiger on the ML
<dholbach> hey fabo
<robitaille> fabo:  thanks.
<phanatic> hi people
<phanatic> hi people
<Tm_T> moin
* Tm_T has problems
<phanatic> hi Tm_T
<Tm_T> no idea what I should do to Kopete package ;(
<Tm_T> phanatic: hi
<verwilst> hellow!
<phanatic> hi verwilst
<verwilst> if anybody has time to update pure-ftpd to the one in debian ( .21 ), i would be very grateful :d
<verwilst> ( managers starting to nag :p )
<verwilst> the uvf exception has been approved
<verwilst> but i'm not a motu
<verwilst> so i can't upload it myself :(
<dholbach> verwilst: which bug was it
<dholbach> verwilst: sorry, I didn't come around to do it yesterday and forgot
<verwilst> hehe no problem :d
<verwilst> euh
<verwilst> lemme check
<verwilst> 34346
<dholbach> righto
<dholbach> i'll do it now
<verwilst> dholbach, cool, i owe you a beer ;)
<verwilst> we have 1 apache server running here on dapper
<verwilst> and customers have some probs with ftp ;)
<dholbach> verwilst: nevermind... you did good work on it - so thank YOU!
<verwilst> which will be fixed as soon as .21 is in dapper :)
<verwilst> hehe np ;)
<verwilst> we all benefit ;)
<dholbach> i'll run a quick build through pbuilder to check
<verwilst> yip
<verwilst> doesn't take long to compile
<dholbach> (only if you have abiword building in the meantime on the same box :-p)
<verwilst> :p
<verwilst> i've noticed network-manager 0.6.1 got into dapper
<verwilst> sweetness
<verwilst> dapper will rule so much :$
<dholbach> and even more if you guys all show up on next friday's HUG DAY :)
<verwilst> next friday?
<verwilst> what time?
<dholbach> yep
<dholbach> all day
<verwilst> oh
<verwilst> i think i could help out a but
<verwilst> bit
<verwilst> ( hug or bug day? :p )
<dholbach> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay
<verwilst> lol dholbach, freudian slip? :p
<dholbach> "...in Ubuntu land every day is a hug day, but some hug days are special, they are bug days too..."
<verwilst> heh :p
<verwilst> damned hippies
<verwilst> :d
<phanatic> verwilst: lol :)
<dholbach> pfffft
<ajmitch> with flowers in his hair... ;)
<dholbach> that's the spirit
<verwilst> :)
* ajmitch gets bored & decides to rebuild all the unmet deps packages
<dholbach> ajmitch: good thinking
<ajmitch> dholbach: plus I want to see how fast this box can build ;)
<phanatic> hi raphink
<raphink> hi phanatic
<dholbach> verwilst: uploaded
<Toadstool> hi motus
<ajmitch> hi
<ajmitch> great, found 1 simple rebuild already
<verwilst> dholbach, thanks a lot dude
<verwilst> dholbach, how long till the mirrors update?
<azeem> y
<azeem> oops
<ajmitch> hi azeem
<azeem> hi Andrew :)
<verwilst> dholbach, 1.0.21-1build1?
<verwilst> shouldn't it be -1ubuntu1?
<verwilst> :)
<ajmitch> verwilst: not if it's taken without change from debian
<verwilst> oh
<verwilst> didn't know that :)
<ajmitch> eg apt-rpm is uninstallable & can be fixed (if anyone actually cares ;) ) by a simple rebuild - so I'd upload with the only change being a changelog entry with build1 appended
* ajmitch has rebuilt everything starting with a through e for unmet deps so far :)
<ogra> initially the idea of -XbuildX was a different one, but sice autosyncing doesnt work in launchpad yet, we abuse it for syncs like that
<ajmitch> ewblib currently underway..
* ajmitch likes having a faster build box now
<ajmitch> azeem: interesting, ghemical doesn't build on AMD64?
<ajmitch> ah, already reported in debian
<azeem> ajmitch: yeah :(
<azeem> I tried to take a look at it last week, but couldn't figure that C++ 64bit stuff out
<TheMuso> dholbach: ping
<dholbach> TheMuso: pong
<Toadstool> ajmitch, azeem: about ghemical and amd64, there are 3 casts to change if you want it to build on amd64, 2 in src/view.cpp and 1 in src/camera.cpp
<azeem> Toadstool: do you have a patch?
<azeem> I couldn't figure out the last one
<Toadstool> not yet but I can make one quickly
<azeem> that would rock
<Toadstool> 2 seconds then :)
<azeem> Toadstool: can you mail the Debian and/or Ubuntu bug?  (I think there's a Malone bug filed as well)
<azeem> I'm off now
<Toadstool> ok
<azeem> cheers, ta
<siretart> Mez: around?
* mode/#ubuntu-motu [+o siretart]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-motu [-o siretart]  by siretart
<siretart> sorry, just a test
<Toadstool> azeem: bug 36421
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36421 in ghemical "ghemical FTBFS on amd64" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/36421
<bddebian> Heya gang
<siretart> crimsun: around?
<siretart> crimsun: unping
<bddebian> Heh
<bddebian> Hey folks, anymore word about getting \sh some cashola?  I got an e-mail asking for my e-mail but haven't heard any more?
* Tm_T haven't seen \sh for weeks or even months
<lucas> can I sync ruby-pkg-tools ? it's a small package used by the debian ruby team, but ruby packages depend on it
<truz24> who is \sh?
<bddebian> truz24: Stephan Hermann
<Erlang> JDE has been NMUed in Debian to fix 4841.  Does that require a sync from Debian or I can just apply the NMU patch and upload to REVU?
<bmonty> Erlang: if it is just a patch we can sync it from debian
<Erlang> it's a few dozen line.
<Erlang> it's reported as a major bug, is there any way I can indicate that it need to sync?
<bmonty> we can do a "fakesync" of it...i.e. get the debian package, update the changelog for dapper, make sure that it builds on dapper and upload it
<bmonty> if you want to make a debdiff of the updated package, I'll take a look at it
<Erlang> will do
<ogra> dont forget to merge ubuntu and debian changelogs ;)
<bmonty> Erlang: also use -v<last ubuntu version> when you build the source package
<Erlang> ogra: got an example?
<bmonty> Erlang: see changelog for flashplugin-nonfree
<bmonty> or do a search on dapper-changes for "fakesync"
<ogra> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/Merging
<ogra> it has a section about the changelogs
<Erlang> thank you.  I'll read that.
<ogra> dpkg-genchanges -s -v<version> -sa is your friend as well :)
<ogra> just make sure the changelog entries from the former ubuntu package dont get lost, you can even do it manually :)
<bmonty> ogra: I think you have to bring in the old ubuntu changelog entries manually
<bmonty> or is there a better way?
<ogra> bmonty, the above :) its described in all the MOM reports
<ogra> http://people.ubuntu.com/~scott/ongoing-merge/gnubiff/REPORT
<ogra> for example
<ogra> the genchanges should merge the changelogs
<bmonty> ogra: ok, that is essentially how I do merges :)
<ogra> good :)
<ogra> but you can as well just move the last ubuntu changelog over and add the missing entries from the debian changelog ... its nearly no work
<ogra> usually there are not many versions during 6 months :)
<bmonty> ogra: I thought from your comment above that there was maybe some automated way to merge the changelogs I didn't know about
<ogra> the dpkg-genchanges command described in the report, yes
<slomo_> bmonty: hi... FYI, there are some UVF exceptions from you that need some additional informations
<bmonty> slomo_: hmm, ok I'll look...I thought I had handled them all
<slomo_> bmonty: https://launchpad.net/people/motu-uvf/+assignedbugs
<Erlang> bmonty: Okay I've got the debdiff.  Shall I append as a patch to 4841 ?
<bmonty> Erlang: yeah, please add the debdiff to the bug
<Erlang> ok
<Erlang> done.
<bmonty> Erlang: I gotta go out for awhile, but I'll check it later this afternoon
<Erlang> thank you.  take your time.
<bmonty> Erlang: did you make this debdiff against the latest debian package?
<bmonty> Erlang: I can't apply your debdiff against the 2.3.5-1.1 version of the debian package, did you use the debian package as the base for your debdiff?
<Erlang> I've applied the patch from the BTS on the Ubuntu package.
<Erlang> It's me that have to go now.  If the patch doesn't work leave it there and I'll redo it 'by the book' this afternoon.
<Erlang> bmonty: are you there?
<dolson> WHOA. my karma just jumped from ~250 to over 8000 in one day, WTF?
<Gloubiboulga> dolson, I've read that working on bugs gives you more karma now
<dolson> ah
<LaserJock> dolson: karma was, umm, reworked
<dolson> that's a LOT more karma
<Erlang> yes karma was substancially reworked dolson.  some people are over 100k now.
<Lure> Erlang: much more than 100k: https://launchpad.net/people/seb128 ;-)
<Erlang> oh my
<Erlang> does anybody here have time to explain me what is wrong with a diff I've made for JDE?
<Erlang> ok. :D
<LaserJock> wher is yhe diff?\
<Erlang> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/jde/+bug/4841
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 4841 in jde "(dapper) jde 2.3.5-1 fails to install" [Major,Confirmed] 
<Erlang> I've took the Debian NMU and applied it on the Ubuntu package.  bmonty was onto it but I had to leave.
<LaserJock> Erlang: when you want a sync it is better to diff against the version you are wanting to sync
<LaserJock> Erlang: and "should fix" isn't as encouraging as "fixes" ;-)
<Erlang> ok I think I understand now.
<Erlang> no, actually, I don't.
<Erlang> LaserJock: anyway, is the patch appliable/acceptable? If not I'll simply redo-it By The Book.  I'm here to learn.
<LaserJock> Erlang: I'd just take the Debian source and add your changelog entry (the version should be build1 not ubuntu1) and then build the source and debdiff
<Erlang> okay.
<Erlang> why build1 in this case?
<Toadstool> good night here
<LaserJock> Erlang: -Xbuild1 version I think is a lower version than -X so it will be automatically overridden for Dapper+1, or something to that effect anyway
<sladen> Erlang: probably because syncs are broken
<LaserJock> Erlang: if you do Xubuntu1 then it is a higher version than X
<Erlang> That makes sense.
<Erlang> got the new diff.
<Erlang> ok, I've got a patch, but since this package has no Ubuntu-specific change to merge back, it's only my name and comments in the changelog... that sounds totally useless to put on Malone.
<LaserJock> well, that is why usually a MOTU does that since it is sort of trivial
<LaserJock> but it is useful to know that it builds in a current dapper pbuilder
<Erlang> LaserJock: I guess that's why nobody was that enthusiastic when I said I wanted to patch earlier...
<LaserJock> well, somebody has to figure out that we need a sync and that it works ok without any additional patches
<Erlang> Is it bad, in any way, for me, for example, to build the package myself and make it available through a link on the BTS?
<LaserJock> Erlang: what do you mean?
<LaserJock> the package is in Debian, right? and we just need to fakesync it in Ubuntu, right?
<Erlang> yes.
<Erlang> ..ooo nvm
<LaserJock> CarlFK: heah, did you get your pbuilder to work and everything?
<LaserJock> hi minghua
<minghua> hi LaserJock
<minghua> LaserJock: we seems to have many .desktop bugs now :-)
<LaserJock> yep
<zyga> minghua: .desktop bugs?
<minghua> zyga: wishlist bugs that add .desktop file to packages that don't have one
<zyga> oh
<zyga> I can help you
<zyga> I always hate when that happens
<zyga> and I whish I could add such .desktop files
<minghua> zyga: great.  please look at https://launchpad.net/people/motuscience/+assignedbugs
<zyga> minghua: can I just assign one bug to myself?
<zyga> oh some have desktop files attached
<minghua> zyga: I would prefer you just add a comment saying you are working on it
<zyga> okay
<minghua> zyga: and I believe all of them have .desktop file attached
<zyga> so how can I work on them? make debdiffs that add those desktop files?
<LaserJock> but we need to make sure that they are valid , etc.
<zyga> okay I'll just pick one up, add a comment and try to verify it
<minghua> yeah, basically the work is reviewing, building and testing, uploading.
<minghua> zyga: can you upload to universe?
<zyga> minghua: no
<zyga> not yet unfortunatly
<zyga> I lost my key some time ago and I did not managed to get my new key signed
<minghua> zyga: then a verified debdiff would be good
<zyga> can I add [pl]  translations to the desktop files?
<minghua> zyga: sure, feel free
<zyga> minghua: should I sign my debdiffs?
<minghua> not necessary IMO
<minghua> debdiffs are supposed to be reviewd
<minghua> reviewed*
<zyga> okay
<zyga> okay I'm almost done with one package, should I confirm it and attach a debdiff to the bug report?
<minghua> zyga: did you do the building (in pbuilder) and testing?
<zyga> minghua: I did the build (not in pbuilder, I did do testing)
<zyga> I assume the dependencies are the same
<minghua> zyga: okay, attach the debdiff and say that you've built and tested in the comments
<zyga> okay
<minghua> zyga: I don't see much point of confirming it, but it definitely won't hurt
#ubuntu-motu 2006-03-30
<zyga> whiprush: stars source: changelog-should-mention-nmu
<zyga> whiprush: stars source: source-nmu-has-incorrect-version-number 0.12+1-2
<zyga> hmm, how should I fix this?
<zyga> whiprush, sorry W: got expanded to your username
<Amaranth> i believe you can ignore those
<Amaranth> but lintian -v might tell more
<LaserJock> zyga: nmu warnings don't apply to Ubuntu, they are for Debian
<zyga> okay
<StevenK> It's Lintian being brain-dead.
<StevenK> As per usual.
<zyga> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/stars/+bug/36451
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36451 in stars "stars - No .desktop file installed" [Minor,Confirmed] 
<zyga> I hope I did this right
<LaserJock> somebody (I can't remember who at the moment) was going to perhaps hack up an Ubuntuized lintian to get rid of that stuff and add some checks for ubuntu specific things
<LaserJock> zyga: I'm not sure about bumping the Standards-Version even though I know lintian complains about it
<minghua> StevenK: hey, linda in dapper still complains about "no suitable .mo file" for everything ;-)
<LaserJock> I haven't seen linda complain about much of anything other that that :(
<minghua> zyga: don't user version number 0.12+1-2, use 0.12+1-1ubuntu1 instead
<LaserJock> doh, I didn't catch that
<ToadZzZztool> LaserJock:  i've got a debdiff that disables lintian nmu checks if y'ou don't specify -D or --debian on the commandline
<StevenK> minghua: Paul Sladen did that upload.
<minghua> zyga: and you should set the distribution to dapper instead of unstable (use dch -D dapper)
<StevenK> minghua: If I had any hope, I'd ask for Linda 0.3.20 to be thrown into dapper.
<zyga> thanks
<minghua> StevenK: yes, he tried to fix that, 0.3.17 complains the same thing
<minghua> StevenK: but I know you are busy
<LaserJock> I don't really know what linda does that lintian doesn't?
<zyga> how come debuild cannot find my private key?
<StevenK>     - Install .mo files under linda.root instead of under locales. This
<StevenK>       mainly fixes Linda breaking when localepurge is run. (Closes: #354764)
<minghua> zyga: and if you bump standard version, mention it in the changelog (I personally won't touch standard version)
<zyga> okay
<zyga> http://librarian.launchpad.net/1834977/my.debdiff
<zyga> better patch
<ToadZzZztool> LaserJock: bug 36505 with a debdiff to get rid of nmu checks
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36505 in lintian "Ubuntu Lintian shouldn't do the nmu checks" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/36505
<Toadstool> well i can't sleep :)
<LaserJock> Toadstool: cool
<LaserJock> well, not the "can't sleep" part
<Toadstool> ;)
<Toadstool> what kind "ubuntu specific things" are there for lintian ?
<zyga> could somebody please look if my patch is fine? I'd like to take a look at another package
<Toadstool> wow I can't sleep but I can't write english too tonight...
<LaserJock> checking for "dapper" for instance or maybe ubuntu versioning
<Toadstool> well, I think I can give it a try
<Toadstool> that'll take a little more time than disabling nmu check :)
<zyga> okay I'm looking after another package - no point to wait
<LaserJock> zyga: do you know how validate .desktop files?
<zyga> LaserJock: no but I know their syntax pretty well, I patched/rewrote pyxdg with regards to .desktop files
<zyga> I probably should have included version marker, right?
<LaserJock> I'm not very knowledgable so I use "desktop-file-validate"
<zyga> I'll check it out
<zyga> no bugs thus far
<zyga> nice, I didn't know of this tool
<Amaranth> it's handy
<Amaranth> i once ran it over every .desktop on my HD to report bugs
<Amaranth> but when i realized i'd have to figured out what package provides what and file seperate bugs for each one i gave up
<zyga> hm
<LaserJock> Amaranth: wouldn't dpkg -S do that?
<Amaranth> i suppose with dpkg -S and launchpad's mail interface you could automate it
<minghua> dpkg -S and apt-cache showsrc should give you the source package name you need
<zyga> oh a package uses dpach
<crimsun> the great and wond'rous bddebian.
<zyga> guys, what is an .applications file?
<bddebian> Hi crimsun.  Do you like making me feel bad? :-)
<yves> hi all!
<bddebian> zyga: Some type of gnome application definition?
<zyga> hmm
<bddebian> ANyone know if there would be any issues with me building a package for Debian on Ubuntu?
<zyga> hmm, might be
<zyga> c++ abi?
<bddebian> Ah yes..Hmm
<minghua> unstable and dapper have the same C++ ABI AFAIK
<yves> would you guys please review http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2182 ? :-)
<minghua> python version and X file layout seem to be the most wide spread issue now
<bddebian> Well fudge.. My Debian box is dead :-(
<zyga> minghua: python 2.3 in debian!?
<yves> what's sid default python version? 2.4?
<crimsun> bddebian: you know I'm just joshin'
<crimsun> yves: still 2.3 afaik
<yves> strange
<zyga> argh
<zyga> 2.4 has lovely features
<bddebian> crimsun: No, you hate me :-)
<yves> some people say ubuntu developers are not being very "quick" when sending improvements back to debian
<crimsun> bddebian: I build packages from sid in my dapper pbuilder constantly. I mostly have to adjust python and debhelper versioned build-deps
<ajmitch> hi
<bddebian> Heya ajmitch
<LaserJock> hi ajmitch bddebian crimsun and nictuku
<ajmitch> bddebian: use a sid chroot
<bddebian> Hi LaserJock
<nictuku> hello LaserJock
<zyga> two packages down lots more to go :-)
<crimsun> 'lo LaserJock
<Toadstool> LaserJock: about the lintian-checking-for-"dapper" thing dholbach already implemented it
<LaserJock> Toadstool: cool
<LaserJock> and another bug bites the dust ;-)
<Toadstool> :)
<LaserJock> It is much faster when you get to reject bugs :-)
<bddebian> Go LaserJock, go! :-)
<LaserJock> well, MOTU Science still has a little under 100 bugs assigned or subscribed :(
<LaserJock> although about half of them are .desktop bugs ;-)
<LaserJock> umm, do we have a m68k arch?
<crimsun> (no)
<ajmitch> no, thankfully
<ajmitch> and don't tempt infinity to start one
<crimsun> I love when people describe themselves as "unix gurus"
<ajmitch> heh
<LaserJock> ok, so malone 25232
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 25232 in mpfr "mpfr_2.2.0.dfsg.1-2_m68k: FTBFS: 2 of 117 tests failed" [Major,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/25232
<ajmitch> imported from debian?
<LaserJock> the Debian bug has been closed and the present Ubuntu package builds on all our archs
<ajmitch> get rid of it
<LaserJock> should I close both tasks?
<ajmitch> yes
<LaserJock> and another one bites the dust ;-)
<ajmitch> reject the ubuntu one, since we don't have m68k
<Amaranth> LaserJock: pfft
* ajmitch found a few imported debian bugs like that
<Amaranth> i'm down to 0 pyxdg bugs and (at most) 1 alacarte bug that i'm worrying about for dapper
<Amaranth> :)
<ajmitch> Amaranth: good, start fixing other bugs
<Amaranth> ajmitch: I moved on to working on alacarte 0.9
<truz24> Do most of you guys fix these bugs after you get off work?
<Amaranth> it's hopefully going to use gmenu instead of pyxdg, so far it shows all the same stuff (but doesn't do anything)
<zyga> truz24: I'm after work ;] 
<Amaranth> and it starts up in less than a second
<Amaranth> which is a huge win
<crimsun> well, work never really lets up here
<zyga> but I don't fix many bugs... hardly ever actually
<Amaranth> i go to school and work on websites for the school's intranet, i do all this stuff after that
<truz24> so are most of the bugs configuration or coding bugs that we are fixing here?
<crimsun> some of both
* bddebian isn't fixing anything :-(
<truz24> has anyone noticed the flash plugin for firefox doesn't show some text.  Has anyone been able to determine if its a macromedia bug, or a font issue in ubuntu?
<softwarecommie> I read somewhere that that could be fixed by installing some win fonts
<softwarecommie> but I have never actually found a fix for it
<crimsun> which gsfonts\* are installed?
<truz24> stock fonts are installed
<truz24> from the drapper install
<ajmitch> bddebian: instead of complaining about not fixing anything, just do it :)
<crimsun> so...just don't fix anything? ;)
<softwarecommie> haha
<bddebian> ajmitch: I can't fix anything :-)
<ajmitch> crimsun: I believe you misinterpreted
<ajmitch> bddebian: oh shut up :P
<crimsun> ajmitch: oh I did purposely =)
<softwarecommie> one thing many people have trouble with is figuring out where to start on fixing things
<crimsun> mmm bug triaging == good start
<softwarecommie> myself being one such person
<ajmitch> I rebuilt all those unmet deps packages last night, now I just have to sort out which were fixed by a simple rebuild
<zyga> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/pymol/+bug/36435
<minghua> switching MTA around is not fun :-(
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36435 in pymol "pymol - No .desktop file installed" [Minor,Unconfirmed] 
<zyga> another one down? :)
* ajmitch uploads the (moderately useless) apt-rpm
<bddebian> ajmitch: :-)
<crimsun> bug #5343
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 5343 in lirc "can`t build lirc-modules-source with kernel 2.6.15" [Major,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/5343
<minghua> truz24, softwarecommie: yes, I've heard the same thing.  the MS core fonts has a (installer) package
<truz24> So I assume this fonts package cannot be installed by default legally?
<minghua> you can install it legally, you just can't package it legally
<truz24> k
<bddebian> fsck, an OOo upgrade, I hate those :-(
<zyga> bddebian: I remember posting a request for oo-less ubuntu-desktop metapackage ;] 
<softwarecommie> OOo upgrades are not as painful as unsuccessful fsck's though
<softwarecommie> perhaps the Win fonts should be included in default setup
<softwarecommie> because inability to see text in Flash is pretty common
<softwarecommie> and awefully annoying
<zyga> inability to install flash is even more annoying
<softwarecommie> aye
<zyga> guys
<zyga> 0.5.1-2 -> ubuntunized -> 0.5.1.2ubuntu1 right?
<crimsun> 0.5.1-2ubuntu1
<crimsun> is this a sync or a Ubuntu modification?
<zyga> ubuntu modification to improve desktop file
<crimsun> right, 0.5.1-2ubuntu1 then
<nictuku> hi
<Hobbsee> StevenK: want to jump on someone for me?  :P
<nictuku> I'll apply to be a ubuntu member in the next CC and I need a good "peer review"
* Hobbsee growls menacingly
<nictuku> if any of you guys know me enough, and know my work for nwu, could you please write a very small testimonial about what you think, in my wiki profile?
<crimsun> actually it's preferable to link to your work on revu
<crimsun> that really will be more effective than static testimonials
<nictuku> nice
<dolson> hmm, very strange. I just had that same extreme slowdown behaviour, but this time it didn't last nearly as long... I was receiving new mail in Evolution at the time. I tried logging into a virtual console, no go. I switched back to X after a bit, and waited a bit, and the usage is back down to 0%.
<dolson> and now, I see spamd listed as a Zombie process in gnome system monitor...
<dolson> and my memory + swap usage is still at 100%, with Evolution leading the pack
<crimsun> crap, I still need to look at that defaults.{pcm,ctl}.card issue
<dolson> I wonder if this is a bug in evolution, evolution-data-server, or spamassain or something else.. it points to one of those three though.. 1GB of RAM and 500MB of swap should not be in use entirely by those 3 apps
<crimsun> sheesh, this machine only has 512 MB of RAM, and it hits swap pretty consistently with my workload
<dolson> three times that in use by evolution is just insanity though
<nictuku> how can I send a patch to #26601?
<nictuku> it's a oneliner
<nictuku> Ubugtu, bug #26601 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 26601 in bittornado bittornado-gui "btdownloadgui crashes on startup" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/26601
<dolson> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/bittornado/+bug/26601/+addattachment
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 26601 in bittornado bittornado-gui "btdownloadgui crashes on startup" [Normal,Unconfirmed] 
<nictuku> thanks
<ajmitch> crimsun: I disabled swap on here, currently got about 50% RAM in use by apps, the rest buffer+cache
<nictuku> I wrote a comment to the bug but it didn't appear, is that expected?
<ajmitch> no
<nictuku> worked now
<nictuku> 0.3.13-1ubuntu1 +1 = 0.3.13-1ubuntu2 or 0.3.13-2ubuntu1 ?
<dolson> the former
<Hobbsee> nictuku: the former
<nictuku> any wiki page with ubuntu way's for a changelog? I've seen there's a new changelog proposal being discussed, but how should the changelog look right now?
<minghua> nictuku: dch -i is your friend (although it makes mistake sometimes) :-)
<nictuku> ok, but should I use "(Closes: #1)" or just say "bittornado-gui depending on old version of bittornado" ?
<Hobbsee> closes malone #12345
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 12345 in isdnutils "isdn does not work, fritz avm (pnp?)" [Normal,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/12345
<Hobbsee> i think
<nictuku> seems so
<nictuku> http://no-name-yet.com/changelogs/pool/main/x/xorg/xorg_7.0.0-0ubuntu17/changelog
<nictuku> actually "Closes: malone #number"
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> that's right
<minghua> I think the close-bug format in changelog is still not decided yet
<minghua> and before it's decided I suppose any one is as good as another
<nictuku> I thought soo, too
<nictuku> fix done. Now I dput it?
<nictuku> or attach a patch to the bug?
<nictuku> I'll send it to revu. I hope I'm not commiting a crime =] 
<minghua> a problem with ubuntu package version numbers is that they are usually too long for you to see in the aptitude ncurses UI :-(
<nictuku> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2184
<nictuku> oops
<nictuku> bittornado is nnow main
<Se7h> nictuku erase CVS dirs
<nictuku> it was in the package already.. I didn't want to mess with it too much
<Se7h> http://sauerbraten.org/ <- this would be a nice game to have :)
<Se7h> nictuku remove it anyway
<nictuku> ok
<Se7h> lets try the game...
<minghua> I wouldn't remove the CVS dirs if it's in .orig.tar.gz
<nictuku> hmm good point
<Se7h> why not?
<nictuku> the package already "removes" them
<nictuku> dpkg -c bittornado-gui_0.3.13-1ubuntu2_all.deb ... shows no CVS
<Se7h> good
<minghua> Se7h: because it changes the .orig.tar.gz, which means you need to pick up new upstream version number
<minghua> Se7h: and not to mention unnecessary diverge from Debian (I assume bittornado is in Debian)
<monzie> hi hard-working motu's
<nictuku> hi monzie !
<nictuku> minghua, it is
<monzie> hi nictuku
<LaserJock> hi monzie
<bddebian> Gnight folks
<LaserJock> cya bddebian
<minghua> night bddebian
<minghua> and hi LarstiQ
<minghua> oops, hi LaserJock
<LaserJock> lol, hi minghua
<Gloubiboulga> morning
<Erlang> g'evenin'
<LaserJock> minghua: I noticed 2 people unsubscribed from ubuntu-science after the .desktop blitz
<minghua> LaserJock: good for them, perhaps :-)
<LaserJock> lol
<monzie> hi LaserJock
<Hobbsee> crimsun: i'm getting sick of damn morons in #ubuntu and #kubuntu using the exploit, cos one guy got banned by accident for it
<crimsun> yeah, it's a bit more...automated in #ubuntu ;)
<Hobbsee> yes, even for legitimate cases
<Hobbsee> unfortunately
<Se7h> btw
<Erlang> exploit?
<Se7h> will xgl be a default for some future version ?
<monzie> how good is xgl? anyone here who uses it?
<Se7h> i havent tested it myself, but i know loads of people using it
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: what exploit?
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: the dcc one?
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: *rolls eyes* - were you not here a few weeks ago?
<Hobbsee> yes
* minghua is back
<nictuku> welcome back
<LaserJock> wb minghua
<minghua> nice crash...
<LaserJock> minghua: bummer
<minghua> LaserJock: yeah, morale of story:  don't use a KDE input method daemon in GNOME :-)
<LaserJock> minghua: lol, I don't have to worry about that
<Se7h> omg
<Se7h> this is just a beauty
<Se7h> (xgl)
<Unfrgiven> LaserJock: ping
<LaserJock> Unfrgiven: pong!
<LaserJock> Unfrgiven: hi!
<Unfrgiven> LaserJock: how r u?
<Se7h> not that good to play tho
<LaserJock> Unfrgiven: good, pretty busy
<Unfrgiven> LaserJock: ive just done a bigish change to the Getting Started section of the packaging guide
<Unfrgiven> LaserJock: wanted to get you to have a look....
<Unfrgiven> LaserJock: just doing an svn update now... will need to resolve merges first
<minghua> crimsun: are you always in #ubuntu and #ubuntu+1 answering questions?
<crimsun> minghua: essentially.
* minghua admires crimsun :-)
<LaserJock> me too. I try but it just gives me a headache. I can't track conversations in there very well :(
<LaserJock> plust I'm not nearly as helpful as crimsun
<crimsun> don't worry, it's not a feat, more like a crutch ;)
<na7e-> seems like crimsun just pops out of nowhere with an end-all answer all the time
<na7e-> i likey
<Kyral> Night all
<crimsun> 'night, Kyral
<Kyral> mmm...back to GNOME goodness
<LaserJock> yeah, I gotta get to bed too
<LaserJock> cya all
<Kyral> Though tomorrow I compile Gaim 2.0 lol
<crimsun> 'night, LaserJock
<siretart> morning
<siretart> crimsun: around?
<ajmitch> morning siretart
<siretart> hey ajmitch
<siretart> how are you?
<ajmitch> good, how are you?
<siretart> finally passed my last exam, now I can finally catch up my ubuntu and other work :)
<ajmitch> great!
* ajmitch is just starting to get back into it now :)
<siretart> :)
<ajmitch> just fixing up another python2.3 -> 2.4 that we got from debian
<Toadstool> 'morning here
<ajmitch> and I should really get working on main as well
<ajmitch> wow, my karma crashed back down :)
* ajmitch finds another to upload
<ajmitch> hi raphink
<raphink> hi ajmitch :)
<raphink> how are you today ajmitch?
<ajmitch> good :)
* ajmitch is just downstairs in the kitchen cooking dinner ;)
<raphink> hehe
* raphink is taking breakfast
<raphink> ;)
<ajmitch> laptops are very useful
<raphink> indeeed
<raphink> till  you put some tomato sauce on them and they're not useful anymore ;)
<ajmitch> haha
<ajmitch> unmet deps list is thankfully quite short compared to what I've seen in the past :)
<ajmitch> only ~120 or so source packages
<raphink> hehe
<StevenK> ajmitch: Wanna hand?
<ajmitch> StevenK: go ahead ;)
<StevenK> Where be the list?
* ajmitch has uploaded 3, rebuilding quantlib now
<ajmitch> apt-cache -i unmet
<ajmitch> I need a faster box
<ajmitch> wb raphink
<ajmitch> StevenK: either that or work through the 10K open bugs on malone
<raphink> thanks :)
<raphink> suspend works again on my ppc :D
<ajmitch> StevenK: I just wanted to go for the really low-hanging fruit - those packages where a simple rebuild will fix them
* StevenK nods.
<ajmitch> so I rebuilt the list of unmet deps on my box last night
<StevenK> ajmitch: The ones where you can do five to seven in an hour, and feel good about helping.
<ajmitch> yeah
<ajmitch> I've done 4 now :)
<ajmitch> it's an easy way for me to get back into MOTU work
<ajmitch> before I start on the depressing bugs ;)
<StevenK> Heh
* StevenK wonders if he has any hope of getting Linda 0.3.20 into Dapper.
<ajmitch> sure
<ajmitch> just pay dholbach, siretart & slomo_ enough cash
<StevenK> All three?
<ajmitch> yeah
<Tonio_> morning all :)
<ajmitch> so just send 1 cheque to germany & get someone to split it 3 ways :)
<StevenK> Hah
<ajmitch> hi Tonio_
<Gloubiboulga> hi Tonio_
<Tonio_> hi ajmitch, Gloubiboulga
<siretart> StevenK: ajmitch: linda is in main, so you need to bug mdz/Kamion
<Tonio_> need to get knetworkmanager in main ;) I'm working on the package
<ajmitch> siretart: ah, I didn't realise
<ajmitch> StevenK: see, nothing to send to germany now :)
<Tonio_> siretart: any idea what is the process to get a NEW package submitted for main directly ?
<Tonio_> siretart: does it need to go in revu first ?
<StevenK> ajmitch: Just the UK and US. :-)
<siretart> Tonio_: first, get it into universe, and make sure it gets tested and reasonably bug free and supportable for main
<siretart> Tonio_: then write an MainInclusionReport and bug pitti to review it
<siretart> Tonio_: but since we are that late in the release cycle, don't get disappointed if it doesn't make it for dapper
<Tonio_> siretart: I know chances are little, but as networkmanager 0.6.1 is now in main, and since knetworkmanager can be considered as part of the global work we've done on that....
<Tonio_> chances are a bit better maybe ;)
<ajmitch> siretart: what's the process for getting into universe? mdz hasn't been spotted online so I haven't clarified feature freeze & universe with him
<siretart> Tonio_: in kubuntu, I heard that things are a bit different. convince riddel about that package, and he will talk to Kamion and pitti
<siretart> ajmitch: he said somewhere that he has no objections to new packages in universe. but new packages requiring new dependencies are a nogo
<Tonio_> siretart: yes, we have a little issue because networkmanager brings some gtk deps
<Tonio_> siretart: and it is not the purpose of kubuntu to be by default linked to gtk in some way
<ajmitch> siretart: and that's what we have to clarify, since it's different to what was agreed on
<Tonio_> siretart: but lots of people have reported knetworkmanager is working great :)
<siretart> Tonio_: you'll need to talk to riddel. but the first step is to bring it to universe anyway :)
<ajmitch> sigh, *yet more* f-spot bugs
<Tonio_> siretart: will do, thanks for those infos ;)
<StevenK> ajmitch: Duh.
<StevenK> Mono seems to attract them.
<ajmitch> :P
<ajmitch> sigh
<ajmitch> quantlib is taking its sweet time to build..
<StevenK> Yes. Sigh.
<StevenK> The usbhid bug I thought was easily reproducible, isn't so.
<ajmitch> how annoying
* StevenK runs pl-dapper
* ajmitch can at least do parallel builds at decent speed with this dual-core cpu :)
<StevenK> Building on this machine is at little painful until it gets more RAM.
<StevenK> At least it doesn't ICE gcc.
<ajmitch> how much RAM?
<ajmitch> ouch, f-spot bugs have doubled in the last couple of days
<ajmitch> time to clear out duplicates again
<StevenK> 512, at the moment.
<StevenK> Which is too little for an amd64
<StevenK> (As I've discovered)
<ajmitch> yeah
<ajmitch> I put 4GB in mine
<ajmitch> even the P-M laptop has 1GB
<kelmo> hi siretart, hows it going
<siretart> huhu kelmo
<siretart> kelmo: thanks, fine
<kelmo> i trust your exam went well
<siretart> kelmo: I just wanted to mail pkg-wpa-devel, but if you are right here, thats even better :)
<siretart> yes, the exam was way better than expected. :)
* StevenK couldn't afford any more RAM for his machine.
<kelmo> i am also thinking of wpa development right now ; )
<StevenK> When I get some money I'll be getting a dual core CPU
<siretart> kelmo: great :)
<ajmitch> StevenK: the results of a month working in .au ;)
<siretart> kelmo: we perhaps have a (small) problem
<siretart> kelmo: keybuk uploaded yesterday (or the day before) a new wpasupplicant to ubuntu/dapper
<kelmo> hmm
<siretart> kelmo: he merged some parts of our experimental packaging into 0.4.8
<ajmitch> siretart: just some?
<kelmo> shit
<siretart> ajmitch: he dropped the init script at all
<ajmitch> right
<ajmitch> because he only wants it for desktop systems?
<siretart> kelmo: he needed the new wpasupplicant for being able to support nm 0.6 with wpa support
<kelmo> i'd really like to have a communication pipe with this guy, we need co-ordination co-operation if this is to work out
<siretart> ajmitch: right. he thinks that without init scripts, this is easier to integrate
* ajmitch doesn't quite see the rationale behind dropping the initscript altogether
<kelmo> i do
<kelmo> but in due time
<kelmo> i am heavily developpng the ifupdown integration
<kelmo> developing*
<siretart> and this integration is really great stuff
<kelmo> but require time, and co-operation
<kelmo> i'd be more than happy to spend time so that our distro's can both be happy
<kelmo> with the same source package
<siretart> ajmitch: the only reason for using an init script is to use wpasupplicant as roaming daemon
<ajmitch> right
<kelmo> but i need to know exactly what is happening, or else there is no point in my involvement, and vice versa, i need to communicate more too
<ajmitch> all I really want is for things to Just Work ;)
<siretart> ajmitch: but this is fundamentally against the concept of ifupdown. so in order to not interefere too much with ifupdown, on which nearly all of the rest of ubuntu relies, dropping the init script completly is a good option
<ajmitch> siretart: right
<ajmitch> siretart: sounds reasonable from that perspective then
<siretart> ajmitch: you won't get a 'just work' solution with any init script. sorry
<kelmo> i have not heard a good enough arguement FOR the init script yet
<siretart> kelmo: only in the use case as roaming daemon
<kelmo> no, not even that imho
<siretart> but thats a completly different mode of operation
<kelmo> i have an alternative to that "mode"
<kelmo> using onlu ifupdown
<kelmo> only*
<siretart> ifupdown plus roaming? tell me more
<kelmo> well, i need time tonight
<kelmo> then i must really begin documenting
<kelmo> but in a nutshell:
<ajmitch> hey Yagisan
<kelmo> wpa_cli daemon CONNECTED and DISCONNECTED events can drive the roaming aspect
<kelmo> and execute a maintainer provided, or user provided (handcrafted) script with those events
<kelmo> currently i only have a proof of concept working demo for this
<siretart> this is called an 'action script', right?
<Yagisan> G'day ajmitch
<kelmo> when a network is detected, and association is completed, dhclient is called
<siretart> sounds sane
<kelmo> when you disconnect ( for any reason) dhclient releases the device
<kelmo> this can be extrended to detailed network profiles
<ajmitch> kelmo: when a network changes, or always on those events?
<kelmo> extended*
<ajmitch> eg if you get disconnected & reconnect to the same network in a few seconds, what would happen?
<kelmo> ajmitch: those events are frequent, and the construct of the script is vital
<siretart> this does happen from time to time, right
<Yagisan> ajmitch: I managed to patch a 2.6.16 kernel with pax and the ck patchsets, but then looked at the ubuntu kernel source to integrate l-r-m and have gone - wtf. how does this work.
<kelmo> but there is nothing you can do if your device is dropping of the netwrok all the time, that is different problem all together
<kelmo> imho
<ajmitch> Yagisan: yeah, the ubuntu kernel has a couple of changes
<kelmo> ajmitch: but when the network changes, the actions are triggered yes
<ajmitch> kelmo: I agree
<kelmo> you can even simulate it with wpa_gui
<Yagisan> ajmitch: yes - like no .diff in dapper
<kelmo> you can disable networks on the fly, what the wpa_cli daemon manipulate the interface via the action script
<ajmitch> Yagisan: just a git tree, saner for kernel development
<kelmo> s/what/watch
<siretart> kelmo: this sounds promising, indeed. the automatic release of a dhcp release on a DISCONNECT event sounds rather invasive to me
<Yagisan> ajmitch: I don't know how to use git. yet anyway.
<kelmo> why?
<kelmo> youneed to release the network setting once you disconnect from a network, in order to configure the next network that you "roam" into
<siretart> kelmo: well, if your link is poor, I fear that there could be a storm of dhcp messages on the air because of that
<siretart> but I might be too careful at this point
<kelmo> of course, that is "expected behaviour"
<siretart> ok
<kelmo> we can daemonize the dhclient
<kelmo> that will "fix" what you describe
<kelmo> -nw
<kelmo> options
<siretart> I see
<siretart> but this means that we don't let ifupdown handle dhclient, no?
<kelmo> ok, please letme gather my thoughts
<kelmo> yo guys tyype much faster than I ; )
<kelmo> you* type*
<siretart> ok :)
<kelmo> siretart: correct:
<kelmo> the manual interfaces $MODE must be set
<kelmo> for wpa_cli deamon to take control
<kelmo> this is well documented in debian policy
<kelmo> just as if you give control to guessnet et al.
<kelmo> but what intend to provide is flexibility
<kelmo> +I
<kelmo> had a direct good chat to aj this evening, he helped me sort out some suitable debugging code
<siretart> nice :)
<kelmo> so the BIG task with be documenting this, because the more time i spend talking about its usage in irc, the less time i am writing it in a file for *all* interested parties ; )
* StevenK hrms at power-manager
<kelmo> s/with/will
<kelmo> siretart: so, will you be around at a later stage this evening/day/timezone?
<kelmo> and where can i find the debian difference of the recently uploaded ubuntu package for wpasupplicant?
<siretart> kelmo: I'm from germany, I intend to be online this afternoon (its 11:43AM here currently)
<kelmo> or the diff.gz would be fine i guess
<siretart> kelmo: I'd suggest to download the ubuntu source package for now, the changes are documented in the changelog
<ajmitch> kelmo: recruit willing slaves to document
<siretart> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/w/wpasupplicant/wpasupplicant_0.4.8-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<kelmo> ajmitch: yes, i have some guys at kanotix who are more than willing to help translate too
<ajmitch> ok, 6 f-spot bugs out of 13 that are marked 'in progress' now & solved with the next upload
<siretart> kelmo: let me explain what I currently have. I have prepared a new upload of 0.4.8-1
<siretart> I hesitate with uploading, because I changed the init.d script and the /etc/default/wpasupplicant
<siretart> the user has to choose for now if he wants to run wpasupplicant in daemon mode (depreacted) or in 'link' mode
<siretart> link mode activates wpasupplicant in /etc/network/if-preup.d/wpasupplicant
<siretart> this link mode thingy is tested by at least 3 users
<siretart> and seems to work so far
<kelmo> hmm
<kelmo> it definately does not get me excited
<siretart> we need to decide how to go on from here
<siretart> right, i developed it in oder to fix some bugs we have in the bts
<kelmo> i really don't want to throw away my work, if there is a different directive that will override my influence now, i must know soon
<siretart> kelmo: I want to get your work into unstable ASAP
<kelmo> cool, but we need patience ; )
<siretart> kelmo: what I have done was an interim solution to make the current bug reporters happy
<kelmo> ok, thas good, but you started to scare me ; )
<siretart> kelmo: but now that keybuk uploaded the new world order of things have changed a bit
<siretart> I'm tempted to integrate your work in the experimantal package to the next 0.4.8-1 upload
<StevenK> Hrm. There's an awful lot of python2.3 unmet deps.
<ajmitch> StevenK: yep :)
<kelmo> well, can i just please ask this:
<siretart> perhaps without the action script, if that needs more time
<siretart> but we already have a non-roaming wpasupplicant integration with ifupdown
<kelmo> please please please let me announce that my work is final before we go gun ho
<siretart> which WORKS (at least for me)
<ajmitch> StevenK: mostly due to the gutting of python2.3 from main - so any main python lib had its python2.3 package removed
* StevenK nods.
<siretart> kelmo: of course. no problem
<kelmo> siretart: buggy non-roaming wpasupplicant integration
<kelmo> there are holes in it
<siretart> kelmo: buggy in what way?
<ajmitch> StevenK: it broke zope2.8 horrendously - I have 'forked' python-xml for universe
<kelmo> well, i have made many changes
<ajmitch> as well as python-imaging, and a dummy package for python-docutils so I can install plone again
<kelmo> i don't want to support backwards compat fixes to code i never announced for release
<siretart> ok
<kelmo> this would be, frustrating
<siretart> completly understandable
<siretart> your work is great. I'd love to see that in unstable
<kelmo> definately
<kelmo> but its not good enough *right now*
<kelmo> in *any form*
<siretart> and thats why I was working on this link mode thingy
<kelmo> cool
<kelmo> ok, let me get to work
<siretart> as interim solution
<kelmo> midnight approaches quickly
<ajmitch> kelmo: where are you?
<siretart> kelmo: how do you think about this?
<kelmo> brisbane
<siretart> kelmo: shall I ask my sponsor to upload this?
<kelmo> au
<ajmitch> kelmo: ah right, a pity I didn't know - I was just there for a month :)
<kelmo> siretart: what is "this", the link stuff?
* ajmitch is in Dunedin, NZ, so is a lot closer to midnight :)
<siretart> kelmo: it causes another round of conffile changes to our users. which will happen again when we switch to new world order
<siretart> kelmo: I introduced a new variable in the old packages, called 'TYPE'
<siretart> kelmo: if the user sets this to 'DAEMON', wpasupplicant gets started at boot time, as ever
<siretart> (deprecated)
<siretart> if the user sets this to 'link', it gets started in /etc/network/if-preup.d/wpasupplicant
<Tonio_> any wolunteer to revu this ? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2167
<Tonio_> it is actually discussed as a replacement for kwifimanager on kubuntu by default :)
<siretart> I'd like to get many of the bugs we have in the bts open fixed. which the new upload does
<kelmo> my main concern is this: be careful of forcing users to switch "methods" too many times in a short period, it may become a reason to stop the work i currently do from being introduced
<siretart> thats right
<kelmo> and:
<kelmo> i am confident i can work out minor points of operation this evening
<kelmo> and we can discuss this in a few hours time
<kelmo> is that ok?
<siretart> kelmo: how quick do you think we can get your work suitable for unstable?
<kelmo> siretart: raw code: maybe this weekend
<siretart> I finally have a wpa secured network at home, so I can test better
<kelmo> siretart: good documentation, a week, two or more
<siretart> kelmo: ok, I'll help you with documenting
<kelmo> and that is only if i can "walk the talk"
<kelmo> at the moment i am simply talking the talk
<siretart> then lets work on that and target an upload for monday or tuesday, pointing to some wiki page for documentation
<siretart> so that we can work on documentation there. :)
<kelmo> okay, i have a slightly off topic question that also requires my urgent attention this evening
<kelmo> conffiles
<siretart> this is perfectly on topic for #ubuntu-motu :)
<kelmo> i have seen a package that overwrote a key kde conffile (kdebase-data) even
<kelmo> the package is restricted to kanotix however, that is the off-topicness
<kelmo> but the concept is interesting
<kelmo> now a new package owns a key conffile
<kelmo> and threatens the upgrade path of kdebase-data
<kelmo> we need to employ a hack to put that conffile back in the hands of kdebase-data
<kelmo> with minimal (if at all) manual intervention
<kelmo> any quick ideas?
<siretart> I'm a bit confused
<kelmo> i have noticed udev has some postinst code to remove warn about leftover hotplug stuff
<siretart> if kdebase-data has a conffile, which is also in another package, dpkg should prevent installation of that other package due to file conflicts
<kelmo> yes, reason that did not happen:
<siretart> are you sure you don't mix conffiles vs. configuration file?
<kelmo> our "ftp-master" trusted the uploader so much, that he failed to interigate the package
<kelmo> and the package had Replaces: kdebase-data!
<kelmo> massive blunder
<kelmo> and not something we can live with
<ajmitch> ouch
<kelmo> exactly
<Tm_T> haha
<kelmo> there is alot of embarrasment about this in our camp
<siretart> and now users have upgraded to the new broken package, right?
<kelmo> siretart: some have, correct
<kelmo> this really spells bad news => new kde soon
<kelmo> i am simply wondering if anybody would have a quick idea about this problem
<siretart> hm. you will perhaps need a new upload of kdebase-data, which conflicts against this malicous package. remove/fix that package asap
<kelmo> yes, but hesitation:
<siretart> but thats obvious, now you have the problem with conffiles
<kelmo> a binNMU of kdebase may introduce subtle ABI changes
<kelmo> as well
<kelmo> compounding an allready outrageous problem
<siretart> *sigh*
* siretart loves kde :/
<kelmo> ok, enough chatter from me ; )
<kelmo> i have flooded this channel with it
<ajmitch> that's crackful, to say the least :)
<kelmo> indeed
<kelmo> but its like this now:
<ajmitch> kelmo: no problem, we don't mind development discussion :)
<kelmo> finders keepers
<siretart> kelmo: you are battling several fronts. and now several things bite you at once
<kelmo> i found the damn bug, now its mine to fix!
* ajmitch notices his laptop is *noticeably* slower than his desktop at building packages now ;)
<kelmo> siretart: to say the least
<ajmitch> kelmo: ah, TILS :)
<ajmitch> touched-it-last syndrome :)
<kelmo> yep!
<siretart> kelmo: if you change the ABI, you'll won't get away without building large portions of the archive
<siretart> which is painfull as hell, yes
<kelmo> siretart: we have done that before
<kelmo> but we before the reasons were sane
<kelmo> -we
<kelmo> the reason now is *insane*
<kelmo> moral of story:
<kelmo> conffiles are very very precious files
<siretart> kelmo: if only some users have upgraded to that malicous package, give them instructions how to manully revert
<siretart> and remove that package
<kelmo> yes, its looking like a debconf WARNING screen is the only way
<Tonio_> siretart: any idea on that lintian error ? network-manager-kde: no-shlibs-control-file usr/lib/libkdeinit_knetworkmanager.so
<Tonio_> siretart: I assume this is because I don't split the lib
<siretart> Tonio_: you are providing an shared library, but no soname. isn't this file intended for use in other packages?
<Tonio_> siretart: but should I ? as it is for knetworkmanager usage only
<zakame> Tonio_: you don't have a shlibs.local?
<siretart> if it is, then provide a shlibs file
<Tonio_> it is not intended for use with another package, no....
<zakame> hi all anyway :)
<Tonio_> should I override lintian then ?
<Tonio_> siretart: or let the error ?
<siretart> kelmo: you could do some heuristics, check the dpkg database if that specific version is installed, and do then countermeasures
<siretart> (like debconf WARNING screen)
<siretart> Tonio_: I've seen packages ignoring this issues, but I'm not happy with that either
<siretart> I'd need to look up what to do with internal only use shared libs
<kelmo> siretart: yep, just like udev
<zakame> Tonio_: is that so a plugin or something
<Tonio_> siretart: so you would suggest to split anyway, even if the lib is intended for internal usage only ?
<zakame> (I'm so ignorant of kde, sorry)
<Tonio_> zakame: nope, it is just a lib used in that package only, nothing more
<siretart> Tonio_: no, if only one package needs that libs, thats overkill
<Tonio_> siretart: so I can let the error and upload like that
<zakame> Tonio_: hm, can you just statically link it then and save a file?
<zakame> Tonio_: but then again that might be not a good idea
<Tonio_> zakame: hum..... what would it change ?
<siretart> Tonio_: I'd like to do some more research on that topic before giving advice
<Tonio_> zakame: the package works actually, it is just to make lintian happy with it :) but I generally don't like to override lintian messages :)
<zakame> siretart++
<Tonio_> siretart: okay, thanks ;)
<zakame> Tonio_: from what it looks, that may be one option
<Tonio_> zakame: I can simply let the error, and let motu give their opinion
<Tonio_> ;)
<siretart> ok, I'm afk for a few hours, see you later all!
<Tonio_> siretart: ++
<zakame> cya siretart :)
<ajmitch> hey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey ajmitch :)
* Hobbsee did not get locked up in the vault, or the safe, tonight :)
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: that's always a bonus ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<ajmitch> StevenK hasn't jumped on you or anything tonight
<Hobbsee> no, oddly enough
<Hobbsee> i went to work
* Hobbsee wishes her computer would compile FASTER!
<zakame> heya Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey zakame
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: I know that feeling
<Hobbsee> it's only adept, and a build-dep of adept, but even so...
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: ah, c++ code?
<zakame> Hobbsee: awww *patpat*
<zakame> Hobbsee: I myself have a monster compile to do, with eclipse
<ajmitch> zakame: ouch
* ajmitch can do a few monster compiles now ;)
<zakame> ajmitch: motujava work :( all for just a s/mozilla/firefox/ b-d adjustment
<ajmitch> except when a testcase for something decides to just do an infinite loop
<ajmitch> zakame: oh?
* ajmitch should try it out
* Hobbsee didnt have to write it
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: no, but c++ takes an age to build
<Hobbsee> true
<ajmitch> ok, 12 non-duplicate f-spot bugs
<ajmitch> 6 fixed in next upload
<ajmitch> only 2 unconfirmed now
<zakame> rock
<zakame> brb
<Yagisan> ajmitch: I just noticed that the pt_pax_flags patch, patches nicely onto breezys binutils. :)
<ajmitch> useful
<Yagisan> ajmitch: yes. I'm building it, and gcc 4.1 for a little experiment :) really need to wrap my head around the kernel and l-r-m packages though
<tseng> pt_pax_flags eh
<tseng> is upstream still alive?
<tseng> or is spengler maintaining that
<Yagisan> tseng: I think so. I took it from the pax page
<Yagisan> tseng: not the grsec ones
<tseng> Yagisan: well the author of pax quit over a year ago
<Yagisan> tseng: no he didn't
<Yagisan> tseng: but he did make a public seen
<Yagisan> s/seen/scene
<tseng> there is nothing on the website dated past then
<Yagisan> tseng: he released test patches of pax against 2.6.16
<tseng> ok.
<Yagisan> tseng: they seem ok at the moment. I thought it would be good to do an experiment, and see how well ubuntu builds and runs with it
<Yagisan> tseng: compared to the competition
<tseng> that would be pretty cool.
<tseng> 'the competition' being adamantix and gentoo?
<Yagisan> tseng: I was thinking gentoo (and exec shield solutions)
<tseng> i used to work on hardened gentoo a long long time ago
<Yagisan> that being all I have to compare at home
<Yagisan> tseng: I know )I used to cherry pick your patches from http://dev.gentoo.org/~tseng/kernel/ )
<tseng> haha nice.
<Yagisan> tseng: you had some good stuff there :)
<Yagisan> hmm, thats a 403 now
<tseng> i stole it from -mm, dilinger -as, -ac
<tseng> smarter people than me.
<tseng> yeah they finally got around to deleting my account on that box
<Yagisan> tseng: and I did they same. ie you, and much other the others you mentioned
<Yagisan> tseng: the new pax stuff hides in here http://www.grsecurity.net/~paxguy1/
<Tonio_> any revu-admin out there ?
<tseng> yeah i was aware of secret hidden patches from back then
<Tonio_> need a upload to be nuked :)
<tseng> Yagisan: if you could get the full grsecurity suite running nicely on my ubuntu server, you would be my hero
* ajmitch wonders why the 20 sec lag on IRC now..
<Yagisan> tseng: I'd be my hero too - but spender hasn't yet ported to 2.6.16, but if pax is now there, ther should be a patch soonish
<tseng> yeah, thats the hard part.
<Yagisan> tseng: I diffed the .14 grsec against .16 and went - nope, I'll just take the pax bit then. Easier for me
<Yagisan> tseng: I don't know why they can't break it up into little bits and send it mainline. A lot of those features would be useful.
<tseng> oh yeah
<tseng> one time we tried to send the randomized pid's and stuff
<tseng> and we found out the kernel was already doing that :)
<Yagisan> heh. That's rather funny
<tseng> alot of the other stuff linus considers to be useless
<tseng> or you just end up in a flamewar with arjvan
<Yagisan> very talented people, but security is not their forte, so they probally are hard to convince
<tseng> yeah
<Yagisan> tseng: do you think I could use lp to store patches for a sort of "security enhanced ubuntu" ?
<tseng> you can definately attache patches to bugs
<tseng> and then link them up on a wiki page
<Yagisan> tseng: I was thinking more a meta distribution, so I could merge patches automatically when a new release of a package hits dapper. Currently I do it manually.
<tseng> oh
<tseng> that sounds like HCT
<tseng> which will be part of launchpad someday, we hope
<Yagisan> tseng: ? usually my changes are CFLAGS related, but sometimes I have a new patch I pinched from somewhere.
<tseng> its not entirely automated, but it makes handling patches easier
<tseng> what are you doing to CFLAGS?
<Yagisan> tseng: new gcc 4.1 features :) -f-stack-protector stuff usually.
<tseng> i think pitti is looking at that a little
<slomo> Yagisan: can't you just use a patched gcc that enables this by default?
<tseng> slomo: sortof
<tseng> slomo: but some packages dont like it
<Yagisan> slomo: my testing showed that doing it package by package was better
<Yagisan> damm tseng beat me
<slomo> hm... so there are more packages that don't like it than packages that like it?
<tseng> no
<tseng> but starting with a whitelist is nice
<tseng> firefox hates ssp
<slomo> what's the reason they don't like it? what are they doing to the stack? ;)
<Yagisan> some packages do funky stuff, but most go well
<tseng> actually
<tseng> alot of C++ is bad news
<tseng> kde too
<slomo> but what's the exact reason why they fail? what are they doing? :)
<tseng> it has been a really long time since i cared :)
<tseng> i dont remember
<Yagisan> slomo: I sometimes see them segfault on startup
<tseng> slomo: ssp adds a stack guard in assembly
<Yagisan> slomo: but as I build them with gcc 4.1 I'll make a list (assuming I use the app)
<tseng> if someone is doing evil things with the stack
<tseng> your app will either blow up or be wrongfully killed by ssp
<tseng> most of the time its a bug in the app
<tseng> not ssp
<Yagisan> personally I think ssp is working correctly
<Yagisan> on i386, it does take the speed advantage of -fomit-frame-pointer away. other arches have no penalty
<Yagisan> but that is only for certain functions (unless -fstack-protector-all is used)
<slomo> x86 is deprecated anyway ;)
<spacey> Yagisan: maybe you can give ubuntu-hardened some extra life with that :)
<ajmitch> slomo: of course, we should all have amd64 by now, right?
<spacey> Yagisan: did you utilize the mirror yet?:)
<slomo> Yagisan: is ssp without -fomit-frame-pointer slower than without both on x86?
<Yagisan> spacey: not yet. my upstream is saturated atm, but I will soon
<spacey> Yagisan: might save your upstream from future saturation? :)
<Yagisan> brb - kids
<Yagisan> slomo: yes. ssp needs a register, much like a frame pointer
<Yagisan> spacey: self-inflicted saturation. Uploading to the jfiles mirror first
<slomo> Yagisan: ok... too bad that x86 has so few registers :/
<Yagisan> slomo: it isn't on all functions, so overall impact is very low
<slomo> Yagisan: how are the functions chosen that get it?
<siretart> x86 stinks anyway
<Yagisan> slomo: http://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/gcc-4.1.0/gcc/Optimize-Options.html#Optimize-Options
<Yagisan> slomo: search for -fstack-protector
<slomo> ok, thanks
<Yagisan> :)
* Yagisan really should set up a buildd instead of abusing pbuilder
<siretart> Yagisan: sbuild is nice
<siretart> Yagisan: espc. with recent schroot.
<ajmitch> night all
<siretart> sleep well, ajmitch
<Tonio_> good night
<Yagisan> goodnight ajmitch
<Hobbsee> night ajmitch
<Yagisan> ajmitch let us know how your selinux stuff goes. I'd like to test it latter
<slomo> gn8 ajmitch
<Yagisan> siretart: can I automate it ? I have a "multibuild" script for pbuilder that builds all .dsc packages in the cwd
<siretart> Yagisan: well, buildd uses sbuild. I think that sbuild is easier to automate than pbuilder, but YMMV
(Yagisan/#ubuntu-motu) slomo: that package will never get into debian
(siretart/#ubuntu-motu) slomo: ok. I will cherry pick and include that to the diff.gz (read: directly into the svn
(siretart/#ubuntu-motu) slomo: because the TOOLS/ subdir is a mess anyway. but well
(slomo/#ubuntu-motu) siretart: ok... is there something useful in TOOLS? i didn't look too closely
(slomo/#ubuntu-motu) Yagisan: no, most probably not... although the debian package has nothing evil that ffmpeg doesn't have
<siretart> some helper scripts like mencvcd, which calls mencode with correct parameters for vcd encoding and such
<siretart> nothing critical, but nice to have
<Yagisan> slomo: I know. The name seems cursed. If it had another name, it would might move quicker
<slomo> Yagisan: exactly... and when beeing consequent many things would have to stay out of debian too the same way like mplayer ;)
<Yagisan> slomo: I too find it odd that they can apply the same rules to the same type of application, and get two different outcomes
<slomo> Yagisan: different people looking at it
<Yagisan> slomo: I suppose. I'd look up the DFSG to see if patents are listed, but www.debian.org seems to be down.
<slomo> Yagisan: patents make a package not freely redistributable... so it should be at least implicitly listed there
<Yagisan> slomo: if you take that attitude, you can't distribute any software - somewhere some jerk has a patent on almost all software
<Yagisan> slomo: eg apple patented software updates recently - now update-manager is infinging
<Yagisan> slomo: it's absurd that *ideas* like that can be patented, copyright law already covers the expression of the idea, a patent is not required.
<slomo> Yagisan: yes... unfortunately. the only difference here is, that multimedia related patents were enforced in the past while most other were not...
<slomo> Yagisan: hehe, no need to tell me that :)
<Yagisan> slomo: the funny thing is multimedia, is maths. Why are people patenting maths now ?
* Yagisan should go to bed before I bore everyone with my opinions on patents
<siretart> I had the chance to talk to one of the ftp-masters in debian at linuxtag
<slomo> Yagisan: because they can... they would patent breathing when it would be possible ;)
<siretart> about mplayer not beeing processed
<Yagisan> slomo: they might have already done that. 20% of the human genome is now patented
<slomo> siretart: and what did he say?
<siretart> the thing is this: if he would reject mplayer, then many many other software would need to be removed from debian as well
<siretart> like, say, xine, ffmpeg and so on
<siretart> and this would cause a GIANT flamewar, which he wants to avoid
<siretart> in order to check and approve mplayer, he would need about 5h in a row, he told me
<siretart> the thing is, that he is too busy with other packages, which needs to be reviewed as well
<siretart> and so he puts the package on 'hold'. for now
<slomo> siretart: hm, we'll see what the future brings :) at least such patents will most probably become a big trouble in the next time...
<kelmo> siretart: making great progress here, can i ask a quicky?
<kelmo> siretart: any objections to switching to cdbs for wpasup?
<tseng> whats the reason, and is it in debian?
<kelmo> tseng: i am debian packager for this program
<kelmo> at least for the experimental branch  i help out
<tseng> oh, that settles that
<kelmo> no ubuntu-motu ; )
<slomo> kelmo: as long as cdbs makes your life easier and you don't need to hack around some of it's problems there's no reason not to switch :)
<siretart> say, have there been any update to breezy-backports since the upgrade to soyuz?
<slomo> siretart: no
<siretart> :/
<slomo> siretart: should be the same as for syncs "not implemented yet"
<siretart> slomo: :(
<bmonty> Erlang: fakesync for jde is uploaded
<bmonty> slomo: ping
<slomo> bmonty: pong
<bmonty> slomo: Malone #33619 should never have been a UVF request, it is just a sync...can I mark it as reject?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 33619 in petsc "UVF exception request" [Normal,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/33619
<slomo> bmonty: a sync with no new upstream version involved? then reject it and upload the sync :)
<bmonty> slomo: ok, sorry about that
<slomo> bmonty: no need to worry :)
<trappist> danpei depends on libpng10-0 which doesn't exist.  how can I tell if it was actually built against 10-0?
<trappist> Depends: ${shlibs:Depends}
<trappist> never seen that before
<siretart> trappist: that mechanism is called shlibs, it calculates versioned dependencies at package build time
<kelmo_lap> siretart, http://rafb.net/paste/results/PjIAHs50.html
<kelmo_lap> siretart, its looking cool now ; )
<trappist> if there's no libpng10-0 in dapper, how did that happen?  maybe it was built on a dist-upgraded box with old libs lying around?
<siretart> trappist: libpng was renamed again, perhaps a rebuild is sufficent to fix this
<trappist> I'm rebuilding now, seems to be going ok
<siretart> kelmo_lap: sweet! :)
<trappist> yeah the rebuilt package installs fine
<kelmo_lap> now i need to merge into alioth svn from my own . . .
<kelmo_lap> quite a few changes
<kelmo_lap> then we can discuss the upgrade path
<siretart> ok
<bmonty> trappist: please take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Transitions/UnmetDeps
<bmonty> if you want to make the debdiff we can fix the package in the archive
<bmonty> anyone know if the default debconf priority for ubuntu is set to "high".  It is on my system, but I can't remember if it is because I set it that way.
<slomo> iirc it's high by default
<siretart> trappist: I just uploaded danpei_2.9.7-1build1 to get it rebuilt
<bmonty> slomo: does that differ from debian?
<trappist> siretart: awesome, thanks
<trappist> bmonty: thanks for the link
<trappist> crap it builds but it segfaults on startup.
<slomo> bmonty: no idea
<siretart> wah, mplayer is da hate
<siretart> takes ages to build
<slomo> siretart: not my fault :)
<siretart> slomo: :)
<slomo> siretart: but it's funny that we had almost no bugreports on mplayer... seems to be almost perfect ;) (unless i'm not subscribed...)
<netzmeister> hi MOTU's ;-)
<bmonty> hey netzmeister
<slomo> hi netzmeister
<netzmeister> hi bmonty, slomo
<siretart> slomo: there are some https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/mplayer/+bugs
<siretart> I'm particularily worried about bug 27851
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 27851 in mplayer "Mplayer crashes after screensaver is run" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/27851
<slomo> siretart: the bugs are forwared to the motumedia list?
<siretart> slomo: yes, they are
<slomo> siretart: weird... i never saw them :(
<siretart> strange
<Yagisan> slomo: they are the only mail I see on the list
<siretart> slomo: mail@slomosnail.de is subscribed
<slomo> i get bugmails on the media list... but i never saw a mplayer related one there... anyway, i'll work through them tomorrow :)
<siretart> ok
<bmonty> hi LaserJock
<kelmo_lap> siretart, do you have time for some talk?
<LaserJock> morning bmonty
<siretart> kelmo_lap: sure
<kelmo> take a peek in out experimental branch
<kelmo> our*
* siretart updates
<siretart> ok.
<siretart> what shall I look at first?
<kelmo> well, maybe make a binary and unpack it
<siretart> cdbs?
<kelmo> i am just looking at your new packaegs diff.gz
<kelmo> i like to build a deb, and unp -u *.deb to take a look inside ; )
<siretart> mc is useful as well :)
<kelmo> ok, so you guys uploaded on thursday
<kelmo> +  * Unlike Debian the wpa-conf /etc/network/interfaces is only needed for
<kelmo> +    explicitly giving a configuration file; simply include any setting
<kelmo> +    for wpa to be used.
<kelmo> i don't get that bit?
<siretart> same here
<kelmo> so i guess i need to:
<crimsun> Scott only wants to support #1
<kelmo> grab the ubuntu preinst
<kelmo> hack it a bit
<siretart> Keybuk didn't really discuss that part with me. he wanted something quick for being able to go on with further testing with nm_0.6
<kelmo> why don't Scott get involved in some discussion then?
<kelmo> Collaborative Maintenance
<kelmo> we need collaberation ; )
<siretart> :)
<siretart> hmm, doesn't build for me in svn-buildpackage
<siretart> there is some foo with the clean target
<crimsun> no idea, but I think it has something to do with him being pushed so hard during this release cycle and thus lacking resources
<kelmo> that is why he can handoff to enthusiastic volenteers, such as myself
<kelmo> to save time
<siretart> (/usr/bin/make && cd wpa_gui-qt4 && qmake-qt4 && /usr/bin/make) -k clean || true
<siretart> wtf?
<kelmo> what cdbs do you guys have?
<crimsun> 0.4.32ubuntu13
<kelmo_lap> aha
<kelmo_lap> good spot
<siretart> Version: 0.4.32ubuntu13
<kelmo_lap> did not fail here however
<kelmo_lap> ii  cdbs                               0.4.36
<kelmo_lap> ok
<kelmo_lap> should be an easy fix to that
<siretart> DEB_MAKE_INVOKE := ($(MAKE) && cd wpa_gui-qt4 && $(QMAKE) && $(MAKE))
<siretart> what does this? this seems to break for me?
<kelmo_lap> yes
<Yagisan> crap
<kelmo_lap> its dodgy
<Yagisan> I just got emailed a spam that crashes evolution constantly
<slomo> Yagisan: tell malone about it :)
<crimsun> siretart: (we probably need to demote the build-dep to libqt3-dev so that wpasupplicant can enter main)
* Yagisan feels a warm and tingly feeling right now
<crimsun> libqt3-mt-dev, that is
<siretart> no qt4 in main. gnarf
<siretart> perhaps we can do an alternative on that
<siretart> I'd like it to be backportable to sarge as well
<crimsun> yeah, sounds reasonable
<siretart> nobse talked to me about that
<kelmo> ok, cleaned up that garbage
<kelmo> excuse me for the problem
<siretart> oh, you already did? I was working on that as well :)
<kelmo> well, that bit is the least of my interests, lets move on ; )
<siretart> :)
<Yagisan> slomo: I got the spam open in a text editor
<slomo> Yagisan: something bad in there?
<Yagisan> slomo: it appears to exploit the evolution crashes if many urls are in an email sec bug alan cox discovered
<siretart> kelmo_lap: it ifupdown script looks very improved
<slomo> Yagisan: oh... definitely needs to be fixed :/
<siretart> package builds fine for me
<kelmo> i have spent much time on it!
<kelmo> the ifupdown script
<kelmo> not much time in debian/rules evidently ; )
<Yagisan> slomo: If I could read arabic, I could tell you what they are trying to sell me too
<siretart> :)
<siretart> but you are right, the old rules file was rather a mess
<kelmo> well, this way they are short and sweet
<siretart> ok, package built fine in 1:45 on my dapper laptop
<kelmo> there are still some items in the TODO list
<kelmo> a menu entry for wpagui would be nice
<kelmo> little things like that
<kelmo> long term plans: improve wpa_cli feedback engine, but i suppose you guys will favout NMW at all times
<kelmo> so you guys will use QT3?
<siretart> kelmo_lap: we also have qt4 in universe, but only qt3 in main
<kelmo> maybe we can make the rules a bit nicer so you just change QMAKE and it selects the right target
<siretart> kelmo_lap: so for getting wpasupplicant on the cd, qt3 would be a must
<kelmo> then one line change in rules, change control file build-deps
<siretart> but after all, in order to get it in sarge, we would need to use qt3 anyway
<kelmo> sarge?
<kelmo> bit late for that aint it?
<siretart> kelmo_lap: I'll work on getting it backportable. I think about putting build depends alternatives, and make the rules file check what is actually available
<crimsun> (backportability)
<siretart> kelmo_lap: I mean backports.org
<siretart> kelmo_lap: nobse builds updated packages in sarge chroots
<siretart> kelmo_lap: anything special before I go into deep testing mode I should look at?
<kelmo> its 4am, don't ask me to think . . .
<siretart> uuh
<kelmo> well, if i wake up and see that what we've done tonight is sane, maybe i should request Kyle get this in deb/experimental
<kelmo> so i guess the init script is being totally dropped?
<siretart> Kyle seems quite busy. have you talked to him lately?
<kelmo> no
<Yagisan> kelmo: 4am, so Aus, or Asia ?
<siretart> kelmo_lap: keybuk dropped the init script completely. we still have it for supporting the traditional way (as system daemon)
<kelmo> Yagisan: au
<siretart> kelmo_lap: where is the action script run?
<siretart> or better, run from
<kelmo> you have to ask it to run, for now
<kelmo> wpa-action /path/to/action/script
<siretart> excellent!
<kelmo> that should allow flexibility
<Yagisan> kelmo: G'day from Sydney. NT or SA ?
<kelmo> so when you wanna use NMW, no conflicts here
<kelmo> Yagisan: brissie
<siretart> NMW?
<kelmo> NWM ; )
<kelmo> netwrok-manager or so
<siretart> aah, nm
<kelmo> work*
<kelmo> i've only heard it 20,00 times in the last week ; )
<kelmo> +0
<siretart> well, I will see. I was told that it still has issues on madwifi
<siretart> or the other way rund
<siretart> round
<Yagisan> kelmo: crap, forgot daylight saving didn't end yesterday.
<kelmo> i just commited one patch for NM compat the other day
<kelmo> to madwifi-ng
<kelmo> the one that Dan submitted
<kelmo> to report IW_CAPA*
<kelmo> just the scanning problem
<kelmo> but wpa_sup 0.5.2 has a workaround for it
<kelmo> or you might like to take a loong into my madwifi-ng experimental branch fopr a patch
<kelmo> s/loong/look*
<kelmo> to eliminate that annoying 30 second interval
<kelmo> shoudl help with wifi-radar and so on
<kelmo> i saw your diff.gz for that package
<siretart> so you mean that wpa_sup 0.5.2 and madwifi-old should just do it?
<kelmo> madwifi-old? no
<kelmo> madwifi-ng
<siretart> ok
<kelmo> maybe with a patch
<kelmo> or
<kelmo> with bleeding edge wpa_sup
<kelmo> patch is in pkg-madwifi notuploaded branch
<kelmo> if you are interested
<kelmo> i won't apply it upstream
<siretart> will look at that
<kelmo> but will carry it along until that guys finds the time to fix the outstanding issues
<kelmo> s/guys/guy
<siretart> kelmo_lap: what is the status about WE19 in madwifi-ng? Is it planned that madwifi-ng will work with -Dwext someday?
<kelmo> some people have just started working on it
<kelmo> *but*
<kelmo> they must realise that madwifi still has to support older kernels
<kelmo> so its ifdef city
<siretart> sure
<kelmo> ifdefferry
<kelmo> but i am no developer, just a patch tester/manager/documents etc
<siretart> ah, ok
<kelmo> currently there is no one person spending lots of time on it, just contributed patches
<kelmo> maybe ath-driver will get better ; )
<siretart> lets hope the best
<kelmo> we had one guy report madwifi-ng was working quite well with nm 0.6.1
<kelmo> not sure about that version, just quoting him
<siretart> I plan to test nm 0.6.1 tomorrow with madwifi-old. perhaps I can try madwifi-ng as well for comparison
<kelmo> sure
<kelmo> how do you guys handle madwifi?
<kelmo> restricted-modules meta package or so?
<siretart> it is in the 'linux-restricted-modules' source package
<kelmo> so to update one, you also have to update fglrx and nvidia?
<siretart> that package contains all restricted drivers we have: nvidia, fglrx, some restricted firmware and madwifi even
<siretart> well, all drivers are in that package, so, yes
<kelmo> hmm, ok
<siretart> infinity considers uploading madwifi-ng, but he hesitates
<kelmo> why?
<siretart> I believe because it introduces additional dependencies
<siretart> so these additional packages would have to go to universe first and then get promoted to main
<kelmo> do you know what ones?
<siretart> which wouldn't be that much of a problem if we weren't in feature freeze already
<siretart> well, I think he was talking about these mandatory user space tools
<siretart> in order to setup your VAPs and then your actual devices
<kelmo> yah, does he base his work on that of pkg-madwifi?
<kelmo> i see no real problems there . . . at first glance
<siretart> I don't think so
<siretart> because kernel is handled specially
<siretart> kelmo_lap: see, pkg-madwifi is about packaging madwifi only
<siretart> kelmo_lap: he has no interest in slitting madwifi into its own sourcepackage, because that additional burden for security and abi bump uploads
<siretart> kelmo_lap: currently, new kernel uploads are quite easy, because they involve exactly 2 uploads
<siretart> unlike debian, which needs over 2 dozens uploads for kernel related packages for a security upload
<siretart> which is insane
<kelmo> yes, but module upgrades are notpossible with that method . . .
<kelmo> i get your point though
<kelmo> i handle those two dozen external modules for Kanotix ; )
<siretart> ;)
<Yagisan> evolution bug now reported, and finally I reported that reportbug doesn't work with lp
<kelmo> beginning to be a bitch lately
<Yagisan> kelmo you poor thing
<siretart> I have strong doubts thad madwifi-ng will make it into dapper, but at least mjg59 strongly suggests doing so
<siretart> we'll see what happens
<kelmo> well, for compatibility sake of wpa_sup, i hope not
<kelmo> and hhostapd
<kelmo> i don't plan to push madwifi-ng until a: its made a release or b) etch is released
<kelmo> s/a:/a)
<kelmo> in all honesty, it still has a host of issues
<siretart> ah, I see
<Yagisan> siretart: thanks for the credit in r77 :)
<Yagisan> right, goodnight all. It's 5:30 and I need to get up soon.
<Yagisan> bye
<ogra> Yagisan, pfft
<ogra> stay up then :)
<Yagisan> ogra: no - I need to take advantage of the two sleeping children. If I don't sleep now - I won't sleep at all today
<siretart> ogra: you did some work on gnome-screensaver integration into several applications, no?
<Yagisan> ogra: 2 children under 2 makes it hard to sleep
<siretart> ogra: could you please look at malone bug 27851 then, if you have some time leftover for mplayer ;)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 27851 in mplayer "Mplayer crashes after screensaver is run" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/27851
<ogra> siretart, yep
<ogra> siretart, again ?
<siretart> its not closed (yet)
<ogra> i had that one on my desk already...
<ogra> hmm
<ogra> i'll look at it
<siretart> grr
<siretart> now this was weird
<siretart> I could still type in my shell
<siretart> but I couldn't click anywhere on my desktop
<siretart> killing gnome-screensaver helped
<siretart> wtf?!
<kelmo> evil gtk stuff ; )
<kelmo> later
<ogra> siretart, hmm, th eonly idea i'd have would be to always disable the screensaver if mplayer starts ...
<ogra> i guess their visuals clash ...
<ogra> i patched only the --no-xscreenaver option to handle g-s-s as well ... nothing else ...
<siretart> ogra: hm. intersting
<ogra> oh, err
<ogra> you are aware that this is a debian imported bug ?
<siretart> debian has no mplayer
<ogra> "...This is obviously a mplayer bug but mplayer wasn't availabale to select (why?)..."
<siretart> interesting
<ogra> it comes from ubuntu bugzilla but was imported there already from debian it seems
<siretart> lets see if he answers. if he doesn't just close it in a week or so
<ogra> yep
<bddebian> Heya gang
<bmonty> hi bddebian
<crimsun> hey bddebian, bmonty
<bddebian> Heya bmonty, crimsun
<LaserJock> hiya bddebian bmonty and crimsun !
<bddebian> Hi LaserJock :-)
<crimsun> (the list grows)
<crimsun> hi LaserJock
<crimsun> mm I see some users are angry at the wpasupplicant update
<bmonty> they shouldn't run dapper then
<crimsun> well, that's kinda our fault
<crimsun> we failed to provide an upgrade path
<bmonty> where are they complaining?
<crimsun> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2006-March/071277.html
<ajmitch> hi
<crimsun> 'morning, ajmitch
<LaserJock> hi ajmitch
<bmonty> crimsun: I think that guy doesn't really have much of an argument
<bmonty> you'd have to make some fairly invasive changes to the package to provide an upgrade path
<bmonty> would that be worth it?
<bddebian> Heya ajmitch
<bmonty> interesting two versions of the same package just got announced on dapper-changes
<bddebian> w00t
<LaserJock> hmm, how does that work out?
<bmonty> you'd think the second one would have been rejected
<bmonty> anyone have a hoary chroot?
<LaserJock> hi tritium_
<tritium_> hi LaserJock
<bddebian> tritium_:!!!
<tritium_> hey bddebian :)
#ubuntu-motu 2006-03-31
<LaserJock> hi Se7h
<Se7h> hey LaserJock
<Se7h> got my xgl running here
<Se7h> btw LaserJock, I've uploaded the python lib i was workin on
<LaserJock> good
<Se7h> how much time takes to get a review on whats uploaded?
<LaserJock> well, depends on how much you bug MOTUs ;-)
<Se7h> jeje
<Se7h> i ask this cus python-pymedia is still as 'new'
<LaserJock> Se7h: well, it wouldn't go in Dapper
<Se7h> LaserJock no? why not?
<LaserJock> Se7h: we are past Feature Freeze
<LaserJock> oh wait, it is just an update right?
<Se7h> no, the spe was an update, this is a first release
<LaserJock> oh, ok
<LaserJock> so yeah, it would take an exception to get it in dapper
<LaserJock> at this point in the release we are just trying to fix bugs, etc.
<Se7h> hmm ok
<Se7h> i dunno if you know it, but since alot a people, including the developer was asking me to add it..
<Se7h> pymedia is a well made multimedia python lib
<LaserJock> I'm not sure what the policy is right now about it new packages
<LaserJock> why did you make it  native package (no .orig.tar.gz)?
<Se7h> the main dev has its orig source tarball yea
<Se7h> if thats what u'r asking
<Amaranth> remove it
<LaserJock> Se7h: I'm saying that you probably want to make a non-native package
<Amaranth> remove it, package a new source tarball
<Amaranth> err, create a new source tarball
<LaserJock> Se7h: you want the .orig.tar.gz that is the same as the one you download
<Amaranth> then add it back in, so it becomes a non-native package and has a proper diff and everything
<Amaranth> nevermind...
* Amaranth goes back to coding
<LaserJock> yeah, what Amaranth said ;-)
<Kyral> Oy..
<Kyral> I hate installing the GTK2 libs..I keep forgetting what the package is lol
<slomo> siretart: i object in using internal faad for mplayer! we should better patch the external one with all this bugfixes...
<Kyral> whee time to go sketchy
<Kyral> rebuilding Sid libs for dapper
<jabra> can I request a module for someone to package?
<kelmo> jabra: what is it?
<minghua> jabra: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/Candidates
<jabra> it is nmap::parser
<Kyral> if anyone cares..the latest libneon from Sid builds and installs fine on Dapper
<slomo> Kyral: so what? :)
<Kyral> just lettin' ya know
<Kyral> Sid version is higher than Dapper version
<slomo> Kyral: many of the latest sid packages build fine and install fine on dapper an have a newer version... but that doesn't mean they're better or more bugfree... but if you feel that we should get the latest version please file a uvf exception bugreport and ask for an exception with an explanation why you want it
<Kyral> I'll see if it works fine when this thing I'm compiling is done :P
<Kyral> which is BMPx if you are curious
<minghua> what besides subversion uses libneon?
<Kyral> BMPx :P
<minghua> oh okay
<slomo> minghua: gst-plugins-bad ;)
<minghua> slomo: Hmm... didn't know that
<Kyral> and rumor has it that BMPx is soon to be in Sid
<slomo> Kyral: it must go through NEW before... which could take ages... but do the bmpx guys use gstreamer now? or their own media framework?
<Kyral> GStreamer
<Kyral> it requires the -base, -good, -bad, and -ugly packs
<slomo> Kyral: it "requires" -bad?
<Kyral> well they say for "Maximum playibitity"
<Kyral> and yes I know I misspelled that like CRAZY
<slomo> yes, that's true for now unfortunately :/ -bad has some important things :)
<Kyral> http://bmpx.beep-media-player.org/site/Downloads
<Kyral> look at the Debian section
<slomo> ok... hm, what's the difference between bmp and bmpx?
<slomo> we now have at least 4 "xmms" projects... xmms, xmms2, bmp and bmpx ;)
<LaserJock> I thought bmpx was a rewrite
<Kyral> It seems BMPx only uses like 3% of XMMS code
<slomo> hm, so it's a winamp-interface-player using gst?
<Kyral> meh no like me
<Kyral> Unstable it is
* minghua hates Microsoft-JVM-only java applets
<Kyral> yanno
<Kyral> why mess with perfection *apt-get install beep-media-player*
<Kyral> and the original BMP is now called "Audacious"
<Kyral> oy,,,and now I'm jumping between Mail Clients like crazy
<Amaranth> banshee > *
<Kyral> Amaranth: it seemed like banshee had problems
<Kyral> as in like "skipping"
<Amaranth> err
<Amaranth> nothing here
<Amaranth> what are your specs?
<Kyral> I dunno
<Kyral> system?
<Kyral> I dumped them in #uf
<chillywilly> ello
<Amaranth> Kyral: I've only got a 1.42Ghz G4 so banshee wasn't skipping because your computer is too slow. :)
<Amaranth> Kyral: does rhythmbox skip on the same songs?
<Kyral> Amaranth: no...
* Kyral switches back to Thunderbird
<Amaranth> Kyral: When was the last time you tried banshee?
<Amaranth> Maybe it was a fluke or has already been fixed
<Kyral> Sylpheed is nice...but it always "sorts and processes"
<Kyral> or is that a property of the MailDir format?
<Erlang> Sorry if that sounds silly, but where are the buildd logs??
<Hobbsee> Erlang: here?  http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/byDate/today.html
<Hobbsee> there could be some somewhere on launchpad too
<Erlang> There are not linked where I've found them on launchpad.
<Erlang> where I found to supposed link to it I mean...
<Erlang> thank you
<crimsun> Erlang: each source package has a link
<crimsun> the ~lamont link is obsoleted because of soyuz
<minghua> crimsun: do you happen to still have wesnoth 1.0.2-1ubuntu1 source package around? :-)
<Erlang> crimsun: it's 'not available'.
<Erlang> https://launchpad.net/+builds/+build/150185
<crimsun> Erlang: does it introduce new binary packages? (i.e., NEW)
<crimsun> minghua: I might, but I can't check atm because my amd64 pbuilder is offline
<Erlang> It introduces the binary package yudit 2.7.8-1... i guess
<minghua> crimsun: or if you still remember what "Restore scenario-test.cfg for -t switch." is about
<minghua> basically I am working on reverting wesnoth from 1.1 to 1.0.2
<minghua> crimsun: looking at other changelogs it seems to be bug #1213
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1213 in wesnoth "wesnoth option -t does not work (error: "Unknown scenario: 'test'")" [Minor,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1213
<crimsun> minghua: I believe bmonty worked his magic for that one
<minghua> crimsun: thank, I'll ask him then
<minghua> I wonder if I should keep all the changelogs for 1.1 if I revert to 1.0.2
<minghua> maybe I should
<slomo_> yes
<dolson> cripes, it happened before
<ajmitch> afternoon
<whiprush> hi ajmitch
<ajmitch> hey whiprush, how's it going?
<whiprush> good, yourself?
<ajmitch> alright
<Erlang> ah my karma just felt
<whiprush> ajmitch: hey has anyone heard form \sh lately?
<whiprush> I am concerned
<ajmitch> nope, not that I know of
<whiprush> :-/
<ToadZzZztool> gn8
* minghua hopes \sh is okay
* ajmitch also
<minghua> bug 36671
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36671 in xchat "no german language for xchat" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/36671
* minghua wonders if that applys to all languages
<minghua> seems yes - Debian's xchat package doesn't have any .mo file
<trappist> is there any documentation on how to use debdiff?  I've been using ye olde diff to attach patches to bugs, and I know it's not ideal, but I can't seem to find a good debdiff doc.
<LaserJock> man debdiff ;-)
<LaserJock> but basically "debdiff package1.dsc package2.dsc" for source packages
<trappist> yeah that says it diffs between .debs and .udebs, and I don't have one of those
<trappist> ah!
<trappist> that's what I was looking for.  thanks!
<LaserJock> trappist: np
<LaserJock> I need to know how to get rid of characters from a different encoding or something
<LaserJock> i've got a bunch of <C2><A0> where I should have a space
<minghua> easy if you know which charset they are in...
<minghua> actually sounds a little like chinese...
<trappist> it's great fun trying to match those with regular expressions
<LaserJock> hmm, if I open it in emacs it gives \302\240
<minghua> Nah.  In zh_CN wide space is A1A1, zh_TW A140
<LaserJock> acording to pine it is ANSI_X3.4-1968
<minghua> 0xC2 == 0302, so that sounds right
<LaserJock> anybody know what I can do with it?
<minghua> you know what?  C2A0 is non-breaking space in UTF-8
<LaserJock> hmm
<minghua> LaserJock: so get a decent text viewer :-)
<LaserJock> I got the file in an email so I wonder if it was UTF-8 but got sent as something else
<trappist> LaserJock: so I do like, apt-get source packagename, put those files into a directory, do it again into another directory, do my editing on one of them and debdiff from a parent directory?
<LaserJock> sure
<trappist> ok
<LaserJock> you can do it all in the same directory though
<trappist> how
<trappist> apt-get source will just clobber what I've already got, right?
<minghua> you don't need to apt-get twice
<LaserJock> well if you bump the version or something then you when you rebuild the source package it will have a different name
<trappist> minghua: that's encouraging, since I'm working with kdebase
<minghua> just change the version in debian/changelog and you'll get a different .diff.gz/.dsc, then debdiff
<trappist> minghua: so I don't need two copies of the source to make a debdiff (the original and my changes)?
<minghua> trappist: definitely not, you just need two .dsc/.diff.gz
<LaserJock> trappist: yes but the source packages is the .diff.gz .dsc and .orig.tar.gz files
<minghua> (I don't know if debdiff will untar them when it's run, though...)
<LaserJock> trappist: debdiff will extract the source packages to /tmp
<LaserJock> so you'll never see it ;-)
<trappist> ok so correct me if I'm wrong here: apt-get source packagename.  edit my files, including the changelog.  copy(?!) the .dsc and the .diff.gz and run debdiff?
<LaserJock> s/copy(?!)/build new source package/
<trappist> oh, this is starting to make sense - how to do that
<LaserJock> debuild -S is the easiest
<trappist> ok cool
<LaserJock> in the source directory
<trappist> and when I edit the changelog, I do it as though I expect it to be patched as-is, incrementing build numbers and such?
<LaserJock> trappist: kinda depends on what your doing
<LaserJock> trappist: what are you trying to do?
<trappist> just fixing a doc problem in kmenuedit
<LaserJock> trappist: what is the current version?
<trappist> 4:3.5.1-0ubuntu14
<LaserJock> so do 3.5.1-0ubuntu15
<trappist> yeah that's what I had
<Se7h> i hope gaim2 to be that good for the so long delay on the release
<Se7h> LaserJock is there any list to check the needing-fix programs on the repo ?
<LaserJock> Se7h: I think that is called Malone ;-)
<Se7h> malone? :o
<LaserJock> there is also an unmet dep list somewhere on revu
<Se7h> tauware?
<LaserJock> yeah, just a sec
<LaserJock> Se7h: http://tiber.tauware.de/~siretart/unmet/dapper-unmet.txt
<trappist> wow debuild is way better than dpkg-buildpackage
<trappist> which apparently requires sudo and doesn't want to sign the package
<LaserJock> debuild is a wrapper around dpkg-buildpackage but it's what I use
<Se7h> LaserJock those are dep that didn't reach universe?
<LaserJock> Se7h: they are packages that aren't installable because of a dep problem of some kind. Sometimes the deps have had a name change or something like that
<minghua> hmm... I've never used debuild before
<Se7h> LaserJock thats the thing i dont get. Why do name changes. There should be a default for each
<Se7h> minghua its good alright :)
<trappist> one I saw today was a dep on libpango10-0 where we now have libpango12-0
<trappist> err libpng
<LaserJock> Se7h: we also had to do name changes for cxx transition
<LaserJock> trappist: you can also do pdebuild if you want to also build the binary package. it is debuild+pbuilder
<minghua> okay, this wesnoth seems to working
<LaserJock> hmm, I still don't know what to do with this file :(
* minghua prepares to do his first upload :-)
<LaserJock> yeah!
<Se7h> LaserJock what file?
<LaserJock> I've got a file that has some different encoding or something
<LaserJock> so it's full of <C2><A0>
<LaserJock> but I'm not sure what the regexp would be to get rid of them :/
<Se7h> those '<X>' mean something? or are just text editor codes?
<Se7h> heres another app that should go into univ.
<Se7h> 'pac - perl audio converter'
<LaserJock> Se7h: no they are spaces
<minghua> LaserJock: the file doesn't show correctly in gedit (using UTF-8 encoding, that is)?
<LaserJock> I don't know about gedit but it doesn in vim or emacs
<Se7h> LaserJock something like regrem = re.compile("<??>" (python)
<minghua> LaserJock: try gedit ;-)
<Se7h> a simple python script would do the job
<Se7h> :p
<LaserJock> Se7h: it would huh?
<minghua> LaserJock: I believe Se7h (not that I can write such a python script) :-)
* Erlang goes bug hunting.
<Se7h> LaserJock yes
<LaserJock> minghua: dang, gedit worked fine
<Se7h> yay \o/
<minghua> hehe
<LaserJock> but I tried to save it as something else but it still look weird in emacs and vim :/
<minghua> actually I am surprised that vim has problem with it
<Se7h> vim shows all encodings the text might have
<minghua> LaserJock: when you open it in vim, what does ":set fileencoding" show?
<minghua> vim is usually not very smart in automatically recognizing encodings
<minghua> I suspect LaserJock's vim was using latin-1
<minghua> or something similar
<LaserJock> hmm, doesn't say anything
<minghua> Hmm, apparently 40M takes a while to upload from a DSL line
<Se7h> 40mb ? :o
<LaserJock> but in gedit it says that the file is ASCII
<minghua> LaserJock: try ":set fileencodings=utf-8", then use ":r file" to open it
<minghua> well, gedit lied
<Se7h> eheh, i just remembered my weather report tool (python made) :)
<LaserJock> hmm, nothing seems to work
<minghua> poor LaserJock
<Se7h> LaserJock suck when that happens doesn' it? :>
<LaserJock> this is so stupid
<minghua> LaserJock: try iconv -f utf8 -t ascii file
<minghua> LaserJock: maybe iconv will be smart enough to change the non-breaking spaces to ordinary ones
<Se7h> didnt gedit fixed it ?
<LaserJock> no
<Se7h> [05:53:29]  <LaserJock> minghua: dang, gedit worked fine
<Se7h> o.0
<LaserJock> it views it fine
<Se7h> then copy paste the text
<LaserJock> minghua: no go, "iconv: illegal input sequence at position 1995" when it hits the bad characters
<minghua> LaserJock: yeah, bad luck, then
<Erlang> a bug that makes a package useless (SIGSEV at start) on an architecture is of what severity level?
<minghua> LaserJock: go learn some python, perhaps?
<minghua> :-P
<Se7h> :)
<Se7h> LaserJock want to send the file ?
<minghua> "Accepted wesnoth 1.1+reverted+to+1.0.2-0ubuntu1 (source)"  Yay!
<Se7h> Package python2.3-celementtree version 1.0.2-2build1 has an unmet dep:
<Se7h>  Depends: python2.3-elementtree
<Se7h> what the hell is this ?
<Se7h> a package depending on itself?
<Se7h> o.0
<Erlang> ?
<Se7h> oh forget it
<Se7h> read it wonrg (im sleepy)
<Se7h> *wrong
<LaserJock> yeah, both of those are needed for bzr and I made the same mistake
<Se7h> LaserJock want to send the file ?
<ajmitch> LaserJock: the python-* mess is no surprise considering how many python2.3 packages have been stripped from main, with good reason
<LaserJock> hmm, and I'm trying to add 2.3 to gausssum in Debian
<Erlang> can anybody answer my question above?
<minghua> Erlang: in debian or in ubuntu?
<Erlang> Ubuntu
* minghua isn't aware that ubuntu has the "bug severity" concept
<Erlang> "Critical, Major, Normal, Minor, Wishlist", that is.
<LaserJock> I think it is for the devs
<Erlang> I have not yet read anywhere that severity should only be set by devs.
<minghua> if we are talking about bug 3442, I don't think changing the severity has any effect
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 3442 in praat "hangs on startup" [Major,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/3442
<Erlang> I've set 'Major' where a package becomes useless because of that bug.
<Erlang> but in praat's case, it's only on AMD64... that is why I asked.
<siretart> morning
<crimsun> 'morning
<siretart> slomo_: I asked on malone for opinions for external faad. neither you nor crimsum answered. So lets revert  that the next upload
<siretart> hi crimsun!
<zakame> hi all
<crimsun> siretart: err, I haven't been getting such e-mails...
<crimsun> (motu media, correct)
<crimsun> hi zak
<zakame> heya crimsun
<crimsun> bug #34384
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 34384 in yelp "Yelp crashes on starting" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/34384
<crimsun> bug #27844
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 27844 in yelp "No help topics are displayed in yelp" [Major,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/27844
<siretart> crimsun: oh. interesting. do you receive motumedia mails at all?
<crimsun> siretart: nope
<siretart> hm. I thought so. slomo told me the same.. interesting
<siretart> I'll check why
* Amaranth stops breaking things
<phanatic> hi people
<zakame> heya phanatic
<phanatic> hey zakame
<Yagisan> G'day zakame, phanatic
<phanatic> hello Yagisan
<zakame> heya Yagisan
<Yagisan> so what have we been up to today ?
<siretart> crimsun: ah, I notice that you aren't subscribed at http://tauware.de/mailman/listinfo/motumedia at all
<siretart> crimsun: that mailing list is the primary contact list for the motumedia launchpad team, every bug which the motumedia team is subscribed should send mails there
<crimsun> that would do it
<Yagisan> anyone here still use breezy ?
<Yagisan> if so could you see if you can reproduce https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/36616
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36616 in evolution "Repeated crashing on particular spam, if the preview window is open" [Normal,Unconfirmed] 
<Yagisan> I'd love to know I'm not the only one suffering.
<crimsun> siretart: done
<siretart> should do it now. yes
* greenpenguin13-a is Away, Reason: ( cheese ) | Since: ( Sunday, March 26, 2006. 10:51:35 ) Xlack v2.1
<Tm_T> here too? ;)
<Tonio_> hello
<Yagisan> ajmitch: any updates on your selinux work ?
<Toadstool> hi here
<jpatrick> hey Toadstool
<Toadstool> o/ jpatrick
<jpatrick> bbl, have to have lunch
* Yagisan sighs
<slomo_> siretart: i'll get the external faad fixed today (with a bit of luck :) ). i only don't want to use the internal one to prevent code duplication. we had enough problems with ffmpeg in the past, no need to get another one ;)
<siretart> slomo_: right, good idea
<zakame> o/ Tonio_ Toadstool jpatrick
<Toadstool> hi zakame
<jpatrick> hi zakame
<Tonio_> hello zakame :)
<slomo_> siretart: btw, do you already have an idea why the media list doesn't like crimsun and me anymore?
<siretart> 2006-03-26 14:38:50 1FNUWA-0008LF-99 <= motumedia-bounces@tauware.de H=vserver31.int-colo-nuernberg.priv (tauware.de) [192.168.77.131]  U=list P=esmtp S=2489 id=20060326123805.6279.66152.malonedeb@gandwana.ubuntu.com
<siretart> 2006-03-26 14:39:00 1FNUWA-0008LF-99 => crimsun@fungus.sh.nu R=dnslookup T=remote_smtp H=fungus.sh.nu [216.239.132.98]  X=TLS-1.0:RSA_3DES_EDE_CBC_SHA:24
<siretart> 2006-03-26 14:39:06 1FNUWA-0008LF-99 => mail@slomosnail.de R=dnslookup T=remote_smtp H=mail.slomosnail.de [83.151.31.59]  X=TLS-1.0:RSA_AES_256_CBC_SHA:32
<siretart> slomo_: and I'll happily show you more logs
<siretart> slomo_: the problem with crimsum was that he wasn't subscribed. For you I can only suspect spam filters
<slomo_> siretart: hm, i'll take a look at it later
<slomo_> siretart: hmm... there is actually nothing in the faad2 code in mplayer that could fix anything like this... and the url to the mplayer mailinglist contains a patch for a demuxer in mplayer...
<siretart> slomo_: then lets switch to external faad2 code and hope the submitter doesn't notice :)
<slomo_> siretart: hehe... let me test some things before :) i'll switch back later
<siretart> ok
<slomo_> siretart: hm and the mplayer people use a way older faad version than we use...
<siretart> slomo_: could be a regression in the faad code then
<slomo_> siretart: i'm currently looking at the complete diff... could take some time :) (6000 lines)
<slomo_> siretart: would really help to have a test video...
<phanatic> hi people
<siretart> slomo_: do you really care that much about faad? ;)
<slomo_> siretart: i already spent hours on that thing... some more don't hurt now ;) and as more and more people get an ipod or use itunes aac becomes more important unfortunately :(
<siretart> oh. right. didn't think about that
<slomo_> siretart: someone should convince steve jobs to switch to ogg vorbis ;)
<siretart> slomo_: ogg doesn't provide digital restrictions managment. something apples seems to be proud of
<siretart> and ppl keep on buying that crap :(
<slomo_> siretart: there is a drm implementation for ogg vorbis somewhere... but nobody uses it ;)
<siretart> tell me why that doesn't surprise me..
<slomo_> siretart: but i can confirm that with the internal faad one movie has sound... and with the external it doesn't
<zakame> fellows, can you please check malone 35196
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 35196 in eclipse libswt3.1-gtk-java "Rebuild against firefox" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/35196
<zakame> I've attached a debdiff
<bmonty> zakame: do you want people to test build it?
<zakame> bmonty: if they can, yes
<bmonty> zakame: ok
<bmonty> zakame: building now
<zakame> bmonty: thanks
<zakame> bmonty: It'll take a while though, 2h maybe :/
<slomo_> siretart: and somehow the movie works with gstreamer :) so i guess something in mplayer is broken...
<phanatic> hi Gloubiboulga
<Gloubiboulga> hi phanatic :)
<bmonty> zakame: I got time :)
<slomo_> siretart: so we better leave it that way for now... faad is fine, mplayer is broken and only wants to decode that file with it's bundled version...
<zakame> bmonty: rocking
<slomo_> siretart: i'm not in the media team anymore for some reason... and can't join because "Your subscription to this team is expired. You can't join this team."
<siretart> wtf?
<siretart> slomo_: I readded you
<slomo_> siretart: thanks :)
<siretart> gnarf. I misclicked and approved xor81 as member
<siretart> slomo_: have you heard about him?
<slomo_> no... write him a mail and ask who he is :)
<zakame> gahh
<siretart> slomo_: I made you and crimsun motumedia team administrators
<slomo_> siretart: thanks... i'm uploading avidemux now :)
<siretart> slomo_: thanks. I didn't get to it for too long time :(
<bddebian> Heya folks
<bmonty> monring bddebian
<bmonty> er...morning
<bddebian> Heh, heya bmonty
<zakame> heya bddebian
<bddebian> Hi zakame
<zakame> gn8 all! :D
<Tonio_> any reviewer available plz ? we have a few kde packages requiring revu to prepare for UVFe and main inclusion
<cyberserver> Hi people.
<cyberserver> Do you face problems browsing sites where there are dynamic layer menus and flash, where the menus are not shown because the get behind the flash movie?
<cyberserver> For instance, http://www.asus.com.tw/index.aspx
<cyberserver> I face this problem on lots of sites... with all browsers, konqueror, forefox, opera...
* siretart suggests to uninstall the macromedia flash plugin
<siretart> it doesn't work anyway on my amd64 workstation
<cyberserver> siretart: But... Hmmm... That would solve the problem yes... but.. I would be left without flash then..
<cyberserver> siretart: Do you know if other flash plugins could work ? The free one instead of the macromedia?
<cyberserver> What amazes me most is that firefox in win$$ does not show the same problem.. being both plugins (win and lin) from macromedia I would expect the same behaviour from both...
<siretart> cyberserver: there is a free (as in speech) flash implementation, but I don't know how mature it is.
<cyberserver> siretart: Yes, that was the one I was taling about... Last time I tryed it it was ... well... not mature...
<siretart> jo
<cyberserver> siretart: I asked the same question in #kubuntu ans someone sayd this was fixes in svn for firefox... I'm gonna have a look
<siretart> this would be a firefox problem then
<cyberserver> Hmmm.. I'm looking... but ... maybe an workaround for the flash problem?
<cyberserver> This cant be a firefox problem as I used opera, firefox, konq and galeon... all showed the same behaviour
<cyberserver> siretart: oops, sorry: they said "in svn for konqueror", not for firefox :-p
<bmonty_> compiling zakame's eclipse package made my other computer unusable :(
<Riddell> what's the current status of uploading new packages?
<LaserJock> Riddell: NEW new or sync new?
<Riddell> NEW new
<LaserJock> I think its working
<Riddell> so we can just upload after revu?  no UVF or whatever needed?
<LaserJock> oh, no
<jpatrick> damn
<LaserJock> We are still in FeatureFreeeze
<LaserJock> you'd have to get an exception
<jpatrick> this could take a while
<LaserJock> I think mdz does the exceptions
<Mithrandir> if it's a totally new package, you can just upload it.
<Riddell> Mithrandir: ah good, that's what I wanted to hear :)
<Mithrandir> (as long as you don't need new versions of packages already in the archive, naturally)
<jpatrick> Mithrandir: Kerry http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2198
<LaserJock> Mithrandir: what about Feature Freeze?
<jpatrick> so I can just dput this?
<Riddell> jpatrick: once you're got two advocated revu's
<Mithrandir> LaserJock: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/sounder/2006-March/005107.html
<LaserJock> Mithrandir: hmm, interesting. I wish these things were a little bit more clear
<LaserJock> Mithrandir: we had the understanding that FeatureFreeze needed an exception
<siretart> Riddell: revu is imo a platform to show/present packages.
<siretart> Riddell: NEW packages in universe are generally accepted, IIRC. I think mdz said something like that somewhere
<Mithrandir> siretart: if you look at the link I pasted, it's said mail from mdz. :-P
<siretart> Mithrandir: Oh, I'm sorry, your right
<siretart> I should perhaps deactivate the hilight on 'revu'...
<Mithrandir> heh :-)
<trappist> is there an appropriate way to get some visibility for a bug where only the reporter and "ubuntu-bugs" are subscribed?
<trappist> the package maintainer is a @debian.org so I dunno if anybody's paying attention to it
<yves> btw, could someone please review my nwu packages?
<yves> 2182
<siretart> trappist: just try it :)
<trappist> siretart: try what?
<trappist> oh the email address
<trappist> ?
<Erlang> trappist: just for fun, which bug it is?
<siretart> jo
<trappist> Erlang: 30992
<yves> Ubugtu, bug #30992
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30992 in iptables "no ip6 modules" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30992
<Toadstool> siretart: hi and yes it looks like ipmasq is a debian native package :/ i didn't know there's no need for an UVF exception for that kind of packages...
<siretart> Toadstool: it is currently
<siretart> Toadstool: this was meant as a question to the other members of the uvf team
<Toadstool> ah ok
<ajmitch__> hi
<Toadstool> hi ajmitch_
<Toadstool> oops not the good ajmitch :)
<ajmitch> no, it's his evil twin
<Toadstool> :)
<Toadstool> good night everybody
#ubuntu-motu 2006-04-01
<LaserJock> hi seth
<seth> hi LaserJock
<bmonty> hi LaserJock
<LaserJock> hi bmonty
<bmonty> evening :)
<LaserJock> how's the family?
<bmonty> great! my Mom is visiting with us this week
<LaserJock> fun
<Unfrgiven> LaserJock: hey dude. did you get a chance to look at the diff?
<LaserJock> yeah, just applied some
<LaserJock> I put the chroot section into the Appendix and I beefed up to the tools section
<Unfrgiven> LaserJock: shouldn't the chroot stuff belong in the tools section? the idea is to keep a clean standard working environment and have a separate development environment? if we move it to the appendix, it would imply that the chroot is optional - when in fact we are saying that its the proper way to work (kinda like not working as root when using linux in general)
<LaserJock> Unfrgiven: I really don't think a chroot is *neccesary* when you have a pbuilder
<LaserJock> Unfrgiven: it is nice to have now and then but I'd like to keep the requirements as low as possible
<LaserJock> and get people to the real packaging as soon as possible
<psusi> pbuilder is a tool to manage a build chroot
<psusi> it handles it for you
<LaserJock> psusi: we know ;-)
<Unfrgiven> LaserJock: true but when trying to create a new package from scratch, you tend not to use pbuilder till the end... the initial "./configure" tends to be in ur own environment not the pbuilder one
<Unfrgiven> and the configure wont work without the relevant -dev packages
<LaserJock> but you are also likely to have done that before anyway so...
<psusi> I usually do all my building with pbuilder since I don't feel like installing the -dev packages and you should test that it builds in pbuilder anyhow before uploading
<Unfrgiven> LaserJock: done what? if you mean install -dev packages then i disagree. i only install the -dev packages in my chroot.
<LaserJock> psusi: we are saying pbuilder is a given. the discussion is about using a seperate chroot
<Unfrgiven> psusi: pbuilder can be very slow when starting to package an ap[p from the start.
<bmonty> ./configure would be run as part of the package build in the pbuilder
<psusi> why create the wheel twice?
<psusi> the entire purpose of pbuilder is to create and manage a chroot for you
<Unfrgiven> psusi: no the purpose of pbuilder is to build your packages. not to use freely as a chroot environment
<LaserJock> psusi: we are talking about having a chroot in which you install stuff etc and work in, rather than just for buliding
<psusi> I saw on the mailing list someone recently patched builder to use unionfs for the chroot rather than constantly untaring a pristine tarball... should make it much faster
<psusi> Unfrgiven, right... but if your goal is to build packages, why would you also maintain another build chroot?
<Unfrgiven> psusi: this is getting off-topic.
<crimsun> guh, iptables 1.3.5?
<Unfrgiven> psusi: because when you are trying to build a NEW PACKAGE FROM SCRATCH, you tend to install the -dev packages to test build the app. then you start working on the /debian/* files
<LaserJock> I think chroots are nice but I just don't think it is really essential for learning how to package. That is why I think we can definately use it in the Packaging Guide but I'm thinking that it is better placed in the Appendix
<crimsun> Unfrgiven: actually the first thing I tend to do is read the INSTALL/README from upstream, and experience has given me an indication of which -dev packages to use in debian/control:Build-Depends
<psusi> well if you really want to work that way you can pbuilder login ;)
<LaserJock> maybe we should just link to the Appendix at the beginning of the example, what would you think about that?
<Unfrgiven> crimsun: i do to but i guess i just dont like running pbuilder until i'm almost there with the package. pbuilder is quite slow to startup and clean up.
<psusi> LaserJock, I disagree... maybe I'm different, but when I learned to package I learned first by trying to work with an existing package not build a new one... crawl before you run and all
<LaserJock> psusi: yeah, but that is sort of hard to but in a Guide ;-)
<crimsun> Unfrgiven: understandable. It takes about 2 minutes to untar here.
<psusi> wow
<Unfrgiven> psusi: this is getting off topic. LaserJock and I discussing where to put a section of the document. you are questioning what use a chroot is. please stay on topic
<LaserJock> I use chroots quite a bit to get Debian and other Ubuntu releases
<LaserJock> crimsun: a lot faster here
<psusi> sorry, I thought someone had asked a question about chroots to build in rather than pbuilder
<LaserJock> psusi: np, we are discussing http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html
<Unfrgiven> all im saying is that using a development chroot is a good practice to have. it keeps ur normal working environment separate from your development one. a development environment is usually full of random -dev packages which you don't want in ur standard working environment. if things get messy, its much easier to recreate a chroot than rebuild ur standard environment
<psusi> Unfrgiven, right.... that's what I use pbuilder for
<dolson> this is damn ridiculous
<psusi> heh
* psusi goes back to his beer and freeciv game
<dolson> every damn day this system locks up
<Unfrgiven> psusi: except that when you make a change in ur pbuilder environment, using pbuilder --login, it is persisted.
<Unfrgiven> psusi: that means ur pbuilder env is no longer reliable for building pacakges
<LaserJock> Unfrgiven: I can understand that it is nice. I'm just don't think we should make in manditory and making the chroot isn't exactly trivial
<LaserJock> I'm feeling bad making people make a pbuilder before they get into packaging
<bmonty> LaserJock: its kinda like if they don't want to make the pbuilder, they don't really want to build packages
<Unfrgiven> psusi: you may inherently install a -dev in ur pbuilder env - which makes it permanent for future pbuilder invocations. so if you package something next time, you *may* miss the build depency easily - thereby defeating the purpose of using pbuilder in the first place
<LaserJock> bmonty: well, that is why I'm willing to do pbuilder
<Unfrgiven> LaserJock: remember we want to teach people to package things the right way. i know the setup is a pain but its worth it in the long run. i'll leave the decision up to you but i think we're doing the readers a favour by encouraging the use of a chroot development environment.
<LaserJock> bmonty: it raises the bar a bit and I think we really want people using pbuilder
<dolson> pbuilder setup isn't much of a pain, if you ask me
<bmonty> thats true also :)
<psusi> Unfrgiven, true
<LaserJock> Unfrgiven: I'm happy with linking to the chroot section in the appendix
<Unfrgiven> LaserJock: ok, but i think we should add some text that really encourages the use of the chroot. so we've made it optional but made the point that it is highly recommended.
<LaserJock> yes, I agree
<robertj> Are there public buildds that people can use to submit trusted compiles of trusted source from untrusted users to 3rd party projects?
<LaserJock> Unfrgiven: I think I'll add a "tip" at the beginning of each example, how does that sound?
<LaserJock> or at least on the first
<Unfrgiven> LaserJock: sounds good! can you let me know when you've uploaded to the svn server?
<LaserJock> yeah
<Unfrgiven> LaserJock: thanks
<twinoatl> Hi
<twinoatl> who is responsible for squeak-vm package ?
<crimsun> all of us are, why/
<twinoatl> Somebody told me to test this package and tell ubuntu-motu what needs to be changed/what is good etc.
<twinoatl> Where can I do this ?
<crimsun> twinoatl: I'm not sure what your objective is
<crimsun> twinoatl: what issues do you have with the 3.7.7-5ubuntu2 version in dapper?
<twinoatl> crimsun, I'm a squeak user and I would like squeak packages to be ready to use when dapper is released
<twinoatl> Note 1 : I would like Squeak not to be in 'Sound And Video' category. It has nothing to do with this. It is more 'education' and 'development'
<crimsun> twinoatl: then please install squeak-vm from multiverse, test it, and report any bugs you experience at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+filebug
<twinoatl> I'll make my report to launchpad then
<twinoatl> thanks
<crimsun> RE: Note 1: It's a desktop file bugfix. Just modify that file, generate a debdiff, and upload it as an attachment to your bug report.
<twinoatl> crimsun, I have do this. Can you explain me how to do a debdiff ?
<twinoatl> crimsum, my first comment : apt-get source squeak-vm
<twinoatl> s/comment/command
<crimsun> twinoatl: debdiff is in the 'devscripts' package
<twinoatl> crimsun, installing devscripts
<crimsun> huh, broken fixingbugs link on the wiki
<twinoatl> crimsun, where is the file with the desktop file ?
<crimsun> sec, getting source
<crimsun> linex/squeak.desktop
<twinoatl> crimsun, thanks
<twinoatl> crimsun, do I need to recreate the .deb to use debdiff ? How do you do that ?
<twinoatl> crimsun, what are the different menus I can use instead of AudioVideo ?
<crimsun> http://standards.freedesktop.org/menu-spec/latest/apa.html
<crimsun> and yes, you need to build a deb to create a debdiff
<crimsun> err, well, you need to at least generate .d{sc,iff.gz} and .changes
<crimsun> so strictly speaking you don't _have_ to create a binary deb
<twinoatl> crimsun, how do I generate those files ?
<crimsun> after you've modified the necessary file(s), debuild -S
<crimsun> (that creates a source package, which is what you need to generate a debdiff)
<twinoatl> thanks, I will try
* crimsun heads to bed.
<twinoatl> crimsun, I have just commit two bugs and confirmed two more
<twinoatl> crimsun, thanks for your help
<Erlang> I just added a debdiff which should fix 'praat' on AMD64.  See 3442.
<Erlang> hmm, guess I could have done a fakesync at the same time.
<juuva> !tv elok
<juuva> sry wrong channel
<dholbach> good morning
<ajmitch> hi
<lifeless> moin moni
* Mongoose paws at ajmitch
<Mongoose> hey
<ajmitch> ?
<Gloubiboulga> hello MOTU world
<zakame> hi all
<ajmitch> hi zakame
<Toadstool> hi everybody
* Mongoose is away: /_\ zzZzZZZZzz
<verwilst_> woohoow, pure-ftpd 1.0.21 works like a charm!
<kelmo> hi siretart
<siretart> huhu kelmo :)
<siretart> kelmo: we are communicating great via email, I think :)
<siretart> just sent you another email
<kelmo> hehe, yeah, for public transparency ; )
<kelmo> but good we are discussing this stuff
<kelmo> i really apreciate  it
<siretart> same here
<siretart> yeah, but I also think that the 'manual' vs 'dhcp' mode needs to be more elaborated than it could be done on irc
<kelmo> yep, but thats a moot point i think, the other mode's are far more important
<siretart> short: I really think that the if-pre-up script should wait for a dhcp lease
<siretart> so you agree that it should be 'dhcp' rather than 'manual'?
<siretart> (or better I let you answer that email :)
<siretart> yesterday, I forgot to cc: you, and it took ages for alioth to deliver that email. :/
<kelmo> yeah, it is slow at times
<kelmo> siretart: i'll let my last three commits answer your questions
<kelmo> also, there is a hacked preinst there, if we can make it better , than i am just about happy for upload
* siretart updates
<kelmo> look ok?
<kelmo> (apart from preinst)
<siretart> the action script seems still to be in /etc/wpasupplicant/action.d
<kelmo> err, only if you did not purge an already installed *experimental* package
<kelmo> or are you looking in the binary itself?
<siretart> ok, was just looking at the wrong diff
<kelmo> hmm, have not removed the init script yet
<kelmo> will do so now, ok
<kelmo> i am not unhappy to see it go ; )
<siretart> ok. I also think that this is good enough for experimental
<siretart> for unstable, I'd like to hack up a bit a debconf warning, will handle this
<siretart> ok. the initscript is now officially deprecated and gone from svn :)
<kelmo> siretart: yes please (warning in transitional package)
<kelmo> so, how about this for a plan:
<kelmo> lets ask for upload to experiemntal ; )
<kelmo> fix bugs that are reported/found during its stay there
<siretart> kelmo: do you have a sponsor? I think that kyle might be too busy
<siretart> otherwise I can ask nobse..
<kelmo> improve debconf/preinst warinings
<kelmo> work on some transistional stuff for next unstable upload
<siretart> yes
<siretart> the network-manager maintainer has asked me when we finally upload 0.4.8 with the apscan patch ;)
<kelmo> yes, we should do that
<siretart> perhaps we can ask ajmitch to sponsor? ;)
<kelmo> i have sponsors for various stuff, but they are not in close contact with me
<kelmo> and i assume are also busy
<siretart> ok
<kelmo> siretart: many thanks for setting me straight on those few issues
<kelmo> i know now what you were saying about the inet mode
<siretart> kelmo: I have to thanks for YOUR work. it really rocks hard!
<kelmo> and definately don't want files marked as conffiles unless they really need to be
<kelmo> siretart: well, i need a push every now and then ; )
<siretart> right. we have enough other things which can bite us ;)
<siretart> lets hope that Keybuk answers us soon
<kelmo> ok, i hope you can also arrange an upload to ubuntu?
<kelmo> the last upload sent shivers down my spine, it was based on immature code
<siretart> I could, but I'd like to hear Keybuk first
<kelmo> users will end up with and extra device file ; )
<kelmo> s/and/a
<siretart> If I don't hear anything from him until tomorrow, I'll update wpasupplicant tomorrow
<kelmo> siretart: Kyle did say he would upload for us
<kelmo> in a recent mail
<siretart> hm, shall we try to ask him again?
<kelmo> sure, i'd say he is waiting for it ; ) we *should* ask him first anyways
<siretart> ok. I'll write him an email
<kelmo> cool, thanks
<siretart> after this got uploaded, I'd suggest that we move the packaging from the experimental branch to our 0.4.8 branch and work ther from then
<kelmo> sure, just let me know when the change is coming/done
<siretart> woah, alioth is quick today. interesting
<siretart> to the others on this channel: are you annoyed that we discuss development of debian packages in this channel? if you are, we can also move somewhere else, but I think we are rather increasing than decreasing the s/n ratio :)
<kelmo> okay, i can make a bit of time for wpasupplicant again on the weekend
<kelmo> its been fun working on it, cheers siretart
<siretart> kelmo: same here :) - lets continue this way :)
<siretart> I intend to 'port' this work to trunk and work on smooth integration of an action script with whereami
<siretart> that could be a really rocking roaming solution, I think
<kelmo> well, thatd be superb
<kelmo> any assistance i can give i will
<siretart> in principle, we just need to call whereami with parameters indicating that we are going connected or disconnected
<kelmo> yep
<siretart> but we should also provide additional tests for that
<siretart> currently whereami provides a test for kicking wpasupplicant using /etc/init.d/wpasupplicant :/
<siretart> but I'll work on that
<kelmo> ideally, this could all be done via wpa_cli though
<siretart> I have a proof of concept test already here
<kelmo> nice
<siretart> ok, I'm out for lunch
<siretart> cu  later
<dehy> hi
<dehy> i want to make a ubuntu package of pydza, a mario-like game in pyton made by friends (http://pydza.sourceforge.net), but i'm lost
<dehy> i'm reading the maintener's guide from debian
<dehy> it explain how to create a package from sources
<dehy> but this game needs only python and pygame to work, none compilation needed
<dehy> so my question is "how to make a simple package with dependencies to install files where i want ?"
<slomo> dehy: look at other python packages for examples :) or data-only packages like mplayer-skins
<dehy> okaayyy, i forgot this step ! thx !
<dehy> :)
<Yagisan> ajmitch: around ?
<ajmitch> yes
<Yagisan> ajmitch: I've started putting my pax and other sec patches on the web
<ajmitch> ok
<Yagisan> ajmitch: if you feel like being a guinea pig
<Yagisan> ajmitch: they appear here http://eyagi.bpa.nu/eyagi/our-research/technologies/e-yagi-security-enhanced-linux/
<ajmitch> against the latest git tree for dapper?
<Yagisan> ajmitch: I started by patching binutils
<ajmitch> security-enhanced-linux? :)
<Yagisan> ajmitch: yep. just a research project
<Yagisan> ajmitch: hows your SE linux work going ?
* ajmitch thinks the name you've chosen may be very confusing to people who are expecting SELinux
<ajmitch> slow, on the shelf right now
<ajmitch> more stuff is happening in debian
<Yagisan> ajmitch: only confusing for a little while, SElinux is to be added later
<Yagisan> ajmitch: I don't want to tackle to muc at once
<Yagisan> s/muc/much
<ajmitch> Yagisan: what do you think of apparmour? :)
<Yagisan> ajmitch: it looks at first glance to do the same as grsec's rbac
<Yagisan> ajmitch: I see it and rbac as the two "lightweight" acess systems
<Yagisan> ajmitch: and SELinux and RSBAC as the "heavyweight" versions
<Hobbsee> hi ajmitch and Yagisan
<ajmitch> hey Hobbsee
<Yagisan> G'day Hobbsee
<ajmitch> how are you?
<Hobbsee> better than yesterday...
<Hobbsee> you know i had to go to work?
<ajmitch> yeah..
<ajmitch> how bad was it?
<Yagisan> damm - that binutils patch may be dodgy
<Hobbsee> mmm...yeah...well...i made it half way to work, then my car suddenly stopped, brakes wouldnt work, and it started rolling backwards when i hit the accelerator.
<Hobbsee> fortunatley, the handbrake still did
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: uh, that's not good.. :)
<Hobbsee> had to be shoved (by some random, nice guys in the car behind) up into somone's driveway, call work, call car people, they came and looked at it, got it towed away
<ajmitch> sounds expensive
<Hobbsee> picked it up this morning, one of the sensors failed in the engine, meaning no ignition, and no fuel :P
<Hobbsee> fortunately, no - it's a hyundai, so it's still under warranty.  and i'm part of the car thingo, (NRMA), so that was free!
<ajmitch> did you manage to get to work in the end?
<Hobbsee> oh yes, an hour late - wasnt that far to work, and dad stayed with the nrma, and the car
<ajmitch> that's a relief
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> was lucky that it didnt happen a week later, when dad would be in the US
<Hobbsee> how was work?  hmmm....oh yes, one of the guys was being a pain in the neck, cos i didnt want to stay back, and that i'd complained about him, to the manager.
<Hobbsee> so he was being rotten, making jokes, etc - probably could have threatened to report him for harrassment, if i'd wanted to bother
<ajmitch> I bet you were tempted :)
<Hobbsee> hehe, yeah, but the main manager had gone home for the night.
<ajmitch> sounds like you live a 'fun' life
* Yagisan has learned to double check that "patch" really does patch the right spot before starting a build
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: i'd prefer not to, thanks!
<Hobbsee> :P
<Hobbsee> hehe @ Yagisan - i'll remember that
<ajmitch> Yagisan: or the missing 00list when using dpatch, and starting a 2 hour build
<ajmitch> rather irritating, that
<Yagisan> I know, I've done it already
<Yagisan> I think people would be scared to test my patches - my C is as good as my swahili
<Yagisan> and I don't speak swahili
<ajmitch> heh
* Yagisan hopes it actually builds this time
* ajmitch should fix more bugs - but it's 1AM already
<ajmitch> I should just work on an .au timezone or something
<Yagisan> ajmitch: should this actually work - what are my chances that main will take the patch ? slim or none ?
<ajmitch> Yagisan: for dapper?
<ajmitch> just the binutils patch? you'd have to ask the toolchain guys (doko, jbailey)
<Yagisan> ajmitch: dapper + 1
<ajmitch> ah, dapper+1 is more likely
<Yagisan> ajmitch: binutils patch will probally never be taken by upstream (redhat)
<ajmitch> why is that?
<Yagisan> ajmitch: they think their pt_gnu_stack is better, yet it is far less flexible. Why turn off all protection, when it is just one feature that breaks an app ?
<Yagisan> ajmitch: I think they can coexist nicely, but I'm not a dev
<ajmitch> might take a bit of discussion & even some spec work then :)
* ajmitch is going to head off to bed in a few minutes
<j^> i have prepared VPN packages for NetworkManager 0.6, since NM0.6 is supposed to enter main soon, it would be nice to have the vpn plugins in universe. http://bootlab.org/~j/NetworkManager/
<j^> they depend on the new network-manager-dev packages that will hit main soon
<Yagisan> ajmitch: no worries. I can always steal^W borrow gentoo's patches and update them to suit ubuntu.
<ajmitch> ok
* ajmitch wanders off for sleep
<Yagisan> woohoo it built :)
<slomo> j^: are they based on the ones in debian's pkg-utopia svn?
<j^> slomo no, based on what i had for NM 0.5 and breezy
<zakame> hi MOTUs
<j^> slomo cant't find any vpn packages in  debian's pkg-utopia svn.
<slomo> j^: oh right, sorry... they wanted to get them there when nm 0.6 is in unstable
<bddebian> Heya gang
<zakame> bddebian!
<bddebian> Heya zakame!
<zakame> =)
<zakame> irvin!
<irvin> hi zakame
<zakame> anyone care to check malone 35196 before I proceed?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 35196 in eclipse libswt3.1-gtk-java "Rebuild against firefox" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/35196
<bddebian> zakame: Ah, go for it :-)
<zakame> bddebian: I have a debdiff there
<bddebian> Oh, hehe
<zakame> would that bug require motu-uvf attention?
<bddebian> If it's just a rebuild against a newer firefox, I don't believe so but I have been WAAY out of the loop :'-(
<zakame> yeah, then again its just a rebuild, not a new upstream
<G0SUB> zakame: you need to get permission from a core-dev in any case since firefox is in main
<bddebian> Why, he's not touching firefox?
<G0SUB> oh! my bad
<slomo> zakame: feel free to get this uploaded... you don't need any special permissions by anybody for this kind of changes :)
<slomo> zakame: hm, i'll get it uploaded unless someone else does it already
<zakame> G0SUB: I just B-D on firefox-dev
<G0SUB> zakame: got it ... I misread it
<slomo> zakame: the diff there is the latest version? or do you want something else changed?
<zakame> slomo: ok, will do, I'm just needing a li'l more push of confidence, since eclipse is such a big package
<slomo> zakame: wtf... this is in eclipse... i thought it was the separate swt
<slomo> zakame: better talk to doko then... i don't feel like touching eclipse :) he knows it better than me
<zakame> slomo: it's the latest as of yesterday; I built it on tiber, then tried it here on my own home machine
<zakame> slomo: yup wtf indeed :/ ok I'll look for doko
<doko> ?
<zakame> doko: I need your advice re: malone 35196
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 35196 in eclipse libswt3.1-gtk-java "Rebuild against firefox" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/35196
<zakame> I've prepared the debdiff, and it builds successfully twice
<doko> zakame: and eclipse does run with your patch?
<zakame> doko: yup, so far no problems here afaict
<zakame> doko: I don't use eclipse regularly however
<doko> zakame: Please Check Help/Helpcontents, an try opening "The Workbench" in the Workbench user's guide
<zakame> ok, will do later :D
<jpatrick> Mithrandir: ping
<phanatic> hi people
<Erlang> lo
<zakame> hi phanatic lucas Tonio_
<phanatic> hey zakame
<Tonio_> heya zakame
<elvirolo> hi all
<elvirolo> currently, libtunepimp is not compiled with mp3 support
<LaserJock> hi elvirolo
<elvirolo> could you MOTU's could make one with mp3 support enabled and upload it to universe?
<LaserJock> I'm not sure we can
<LaserJock> but I'm not really up on the MP3 stuff
<elvirolo> ok thanks
<ogra> something in main needs libtunepimp
<ogra> no way that mp3 support gets in there
<LaserJock> ogra: but is it possible to have a separate package in say multiverse or something?
<ogra> you could spli out a universe package though
<ogra> but thats a lot of work and duplication...
<elvirolo> here ( https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/libtunepimp/+bug/21923 ), a developper says he will do that
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 21923 in libtunepimp libtunepimp2c2 "tag search in musicbrainz/libtunepimp2c2 does not work on mp3" [Normal,Confirmed] 
<Tm_T> that's because libtunepimp is compiled without mp3support
<elvirolo> yeah i know
* Tm_T doesn't read what other people says ;)
<elvirolo> ;)
<Tm_T> ach, tired
<zakame> because there are no mp3 libs in main
<slomo> oh i said that i wanted to do it... damn, i simply forgot about that issue and now it's too late for dapper :(
<elvirolo> is it ? never mind
<elvirolo> can't it be put into the updates?
<slomo> elvirolo: nope... -updates is only for updates, not new packages
<elvirolo> ok
<elvirolo> how do other distro's deal with the mp3 stuff ?
<elvirolo> i think in works in debian, doesn't it ?
<elvirolo> one should set up a third-party repo to store a modified version of libtunepimp
<ogra> why not just fix the isuue ?
<ogra> *issue
<ogra> slomo, its a bug, i guess there is still time to split the package and add a universe component ... its just a bit ugly
<slomo> ogra: hmm. would it need approval by anybody to put a modified tunepimp in universe?
<slomo> ogra: no splitting... just the same package with a new build-depends and conflicts/replaces/provides
<slomo> iirc at least
<ogra> probably, but since its only a recompile of a main lib, it wont be an issue
<slomo> ogra: why do you think it's a recompile of a lib in main?
<ogra> yes, thats what i thought of as well
<elvirolo> it -is- an annoying problem (and i still haven't found the workaround)
<ogra> libtunepimp is in main
<slomo> ogra: i don't need to touch libtunepimp iirc... only make a new libtunepimp-mp3 in universe unless i miss something... but let me take a look at it again before i say something else ;)
<ogra> so you need a libtunepimp-universe or libtunepimp-mp3 or something with appropriate Conflicts/Replaces
<zakame> that could get messy
<ogra> i think we both mean the same just talking different languages :)
<ogra> zakame, why ?
<slomo> ogra: possible :)
<ogra> it provides libtunepimp and replaces the one in main if you install it ...
<ogra> its just tricky to set up ...
<zakame> hm, but then again, if the package is done correctly, maybe...
<slomo> zakame: you mean the package in main?
<zakame> bah, don't mind me, I'm triaging :P
<zakame> slomo: yup... anyhow this will all come from just one source package, with just different build options, right?
<slomo> zakame: yes... and different build-depends which is the problem
<zakame> true true
<zakame> unless one does some control.in black magic... gaah
<slomo> zakame: nope that won't help... you still need libmad0-dev
<zakame> gaah... yeah... at any rate its tricky unless a new source pkg is introduced
<zakame> anyhow I'm long past my date... gn8 all! :D
<bddebian> Later zakame
<zakame> sure thing bddebian =)
<elvirolo> bye!
<zakame> bye elvirolo
<elvirolo> so
<elvirolo> could you help me to recompile it myself ?
<Tonio_> I just noticed beagled doesn't autostart
<Tonio_> is that normal ? sounds strange for a daemon......
<slomo> elvirolo: yes... but you could as well wait until i've finished it now :) do you want to be my tester before i upload? ;)
<Tonio_> it apears that's just for kde
<elvirolo> certainly :-D
<slomo> Tonio_: i guess kde doesn't support the .desktop autostart foo yet...
<Tonio_> slomo: yes, but that can be done in /usr/share/autostart ;) I'm gonna work on that
<slomo> Tonio_: the standard is /etc/xdg/autostart
<ogra> Tonio_, doesnt kde use the xdg autostart folder ?
<slomo> Tonio_: and there is the autostart file... maybe it just needs a link to the kde directory
<ogra>  /etc/xdg/autostart/ rather :)
<ogra> (at least thats what the spec defines)
<Yagisan> spacey: ping
<Tonio_> ogra: kde doesn't manage this apparently
<ogra> Tonio_, hmm, it should ...
<ogra> but thats probably next release :)
<Tonio_> ogra: yep, but it is confirmed that it doesn't ;)
<slomo> elvirolo: there you go... please test: http://slomosnail.de/~slomo/temp/libtunepimp-mad-2c2a_0.3.0-9.1ubuntu3_i386.deb :)
<elvirolo> slomo: great :)
<elvirolo> i'll try it out right now
<spacey> Yagisan: pong
<slomo> elvirolo: just ping me when it works or fails or whatever ;)
<elvirolo> slomo: yup, it works :) the only problem is that it conflicts with libtunepimp2c2a (but that's normal, in fact)
<slomo> elvirolo: but it should conflict nicely with it... i.e. it just replaces the package
<slomo> elvirolo: ok, thanks for your time :)
<elvirolo> slomo: ah, i'm afraid it doesn't here
<slomo> elvirolo: why?
<elvirolo> slomo: I should thank you for having solved the problem so quickly
<elvirolo> wait a sec
<slomo> elvirolo: almost half a year after telling that i do it, yes ;) but why do you think it doesn't replace it nicely? seems to work fine here
<elvirolo> ok
<elvirolo> slomo: i have libtunepimp2c2a right now
<elvirolo> slomo: and when I try doing the following sudo dpkg -i libtunepimp-mad-2c2a_0.3.0-9.1ubuntu3_i386.deb
<elvirolo> slomo: dpkg tells me that libtunepimp-mad-2c2a conflicts with libtunepimp2c2a
<elvirolo> and thus cannot be installed
<slomo> but it installs it?
<slomo> i.e. it tells you that it conflicts etc but that this will be ignored because of blabla?
<elvirolo> no
<elvirolo> it doesn't install it
<elvirolo> brb
<elvirolo> sorry
<slomo> elvirolo: oh i see the problem...
<elvirolo> slomo: ok what is it ?
<slomo> elvirolo: dpkg beeing unable to handle versioned provides... so nothing we could fix now :(
<elvirolo> slomo: ah i see
<elvirolo> why does it work on your box then ?
<slomo> elvirolo: because i didn't have anything installed that needed libtunepimp
<slomo> elvirolo: after installing something it breaks
<elvirolo> ah ok
<slomo> sorry... so that won't get done for dapper unfortunately unless someone has a brilliant idea :(
<elvirolo> slomo: at least, you could store your package somewhere, and make it availible to everyone
<slomo> elvirolo: that won't help anybody as apt-get will remove that package again on updates ;)
<elvirolo> true
<slomo> elvirolo: but you could compile the original libtunepimp (with the same package names) with libmad0-dev
<slomo> and provide that somewhere
<elvirolo> yeah
<elvirolo> i don't know hpw to do it though
<looksaus> hi!
<LaserJock> hi
<looksaus> I'm trying to get simplebackup
<looksaus> to work using passwordless ssh auth
<looksaus> (universe package: sbackup)
<looksaus> no problem from nautilus and from an xterm
<looksaus> passwordless ssh works just fine there
<looksaus> but for some reason, it refuses to in simplebackup
<crimsun> ECHANNEL
<looksaus> crimsun, where should I go then?
<ajmitch> morning
<crimsun> looksaus: #ubuntu
<crimsun> 'morning LaserJock, ajmitch
<looksaus> oh, sorry
<looksaus> crimsun, might have been a bit cryptic for a less experienced user though...
<looksaus> thx for you great work anyway and bye
<Tonio_> slomo: ping ?
<slomo> Tonio_: pong
<Tonio_> slomo: I noticed you maintain beagle package
<Tonio_> slomo: we're currently testing several kde frontend, but we have an issue.......
<slomo> Tonio_: normally that's tseng's package ;) why?
<slomo> Tonio_: hmm, tell me about them
<crimsun> LaserJock: north carolina a&t state univ
<Tonio_> slomo: we would need an /usr/share/autostart desktop file for kde.....
<crimsun> LaserJock: (migrated for ETOPIC)
<Tonio_> actually we have to provide a desktop file per package, which results conflicts......
<slomo> Tonio_: could it be a copy of the one in /etc/xdg/autostart?
<LaserJock> crimsun: ah, what department? CS?
<slomo> Tonio_: why conflicts?
<crimsun> LaserJock: yeah
<Tonio_> slomo: because dpkg doesn't like when a file is replaced by another one ;)
<Tonio_> slomo: and we don't want 2 or 3 entries in autostart folder :)
<Tonio_> we focus on 2 tools, kerry and kio-beagle
<Tonio_> so the only good solution would be, yes, a copy of the xdg/autostart one
<slomo> Tonio_: but why would it give conflicts there? this file gets into the beagle package and we're done... or do i miss something?
<Tonio_> slomo: no need for it to show in kmenu, as long as it autostarts :)
<Tonio_> slomo: if in the beagle package,, no pb, but if we provide it with kerry package *and* kio-beagle, that's not nice :)
<Tonio_> this is the way we did for the moment, but that's crappy
<Tonio_> that's why I'm asking for the file to be installed by beagle package directly :)
<slomo> Tonio_: sure, i'll add it, np :)
<Tonio_> slomo: thanks very much ;)
<Tonio_> slomo: and better no change for it, we don't want it in the kmenu :)
<Tonio_> slomo: and in my dreams, I've seen a splitted package, giving the possibility to install beagled without libgtk depandancy :)
<Tonio_> slomo: hehe
<slomo> Tonio_: will come later maybe... but you need to live at least with glib ;)
<Tonio_> slomo: that will not kill us :)
<Tonio_> siretart: ping ?
<Tonio_> or ajmitch maybe ?
<slomo> Tonio_: i'll upload it in some minutes... when you have any other problems feel free to tell me :)
<Tonio_> I need package nuking on revu....
<Tonio_> slomo: fantastic :)
<Tonio_> slomo: thanks very much :)
<Tonio_> slomo: are you revu admin ?
<slomo> Tonio_: what do you want nuked?
<Tonio_> slomo: kmplayer
<slomo> why?
<Tonio_> slomo: I had to rebuild tarball for some reason, but the new one is rejected for some reason
<Tonio_> and it keeps old one with crappy debian/ entry in it
<Tonio_> and because the package is intended to eventually go in main, we need a clean tarball :)
<slomo> Tonio_: hm, i better don't touch it then... seems to be a bigger problem... better talk to siretart or sistpoty
<Tonio_> slomo: why not simply nuking and let me upload new source package ? :)
<Tonio_> slomo: is that a problem ?
<slomo> Tonio_: i don't want to break something :) do you get the new tarballs REJECTED or does it fail uploading?
<Tonio_> it is uploaded, but apparently revu rejects it, because the orig version is the same than the crappy one on revu
<Tonio_> I did three uploads, unsuccessfully
<ajmitch> hello bddebian
<bddebian> Heya ajmitch
<slomo> Tonio_: /usr/share/autostart?
<Tonio_> slomo: plz :)
<slomo> Tonio_: btw, when you want the gtk stuff splitted off talk to the debian maintainer please
<Tonio_> slomo: I will :)
<slomo> btw, beagle uploaded
<slomo> tell me when this isn't what you wanted ;)
<Tonio_> slomo: I think it is not important as long as we don't had beagle stuff to default kubuntu installation........ only universe for the moment so that's okay
<Tonio_> slomo: no pb, that will be okay for sure :)
<wBryce_> ogra: Hello. Are you still the maintainer of Squeak in Ubuntu?
<LaserJock> wBryce_: nobody is really the maintainer for anything in Universe. everything is team maintained by the MOTU
<VoX> how/where do i update the md5 checksums for dapper package sources?
<wBryce_> Is there still time to get bugs fixed for Dapper?
<LaserJock> VoX: the md5sums for source packages?
<LaserJock> wBryce_: certainly, that is what we are focusing on
<VoX> Failed to fetch http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/main/source/Sou rces.gz  MD5Sum mismatch
<wBryce_> There's about 6 bugs on the squeak packages.
<LaserJock> wBryce_: and have the been confirmed or worked on?
<Erlang> VoX: Everytime that error has happened to me it went away after a little while.
<LaserJock> VoX: yeah, I think that is perhaps a mirroring problem
<wBryce_> LaserJock: Some have been confirmed.
<wBryce_> How do we get them fixed?
<LaserJock> patches and good debugging info always help
<LaserJock> figuring out if Debian or the authors have similar bug reports/fixes also helps
<wBryce_> The major bug is a critical package is missing.
<wBryce_> Squeak's not in Debian.
<LaserJock> hmm, that is a problem. what is the bug number?
<LaserJock> somebody was here the other day asking about squeak
<wBryce_> I'm a Squeak developer. Running Breezy though.
<wBryce_> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/squeak-vm/+bug/34530
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 34530 in squeak-vm "squeak-image missing?" [Normal,Unconfirmed] 
<lifeless> bug 34530
<lifeless> there
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 34530 in squeak-vm "squeak-image missing?" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/34530
<LaserJock> hmm, that does seem like a problem ;-)
<wBryce_> LaserJock: How is it not a problem? The image contains the the system.
<VoX> mmuh
<LaserJock> wBryce_: I said  "does" not "doesn't"
<wBryce_> LaserJock: Sorry, my mistake.
<wBryce_> What do we need to do to get the bugs fixed? Or marked as confirmed if that's required?
<LaserJock> wBryce_: ok, so the package is useless without the squeak-image package, right?
<wBryce_> LaserJock: Yes. It's useless without an image.
<LaserJock> ok, I'll confirm it and assign it to MOTU
<wBryce_> LaserJock: Thanks.
<wBryce_> Squeak people hang out on
<wBryce_> #squeak
<wBryce_> It might be worthwhile adding that so the MOTU can find us.
<LaserJock> yeah, I think the package might need some work. I don't know if ogra is up now but he should see the bug email
<LaserJock> wBryce_: thanks for the info
<Riddell> do we know Yuriy Kozlov?
<LaserJock> Riddell: I don't but I might recognize an irc nick
<wBryce_> Bug 36805
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36805 in squeak-vm "Link in menu is useless" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/36805
<wBryce_> is also important.
<wBryce_> Then people could install it and start it with the menu item.
<wBryce_> The menu item is created.
<LaserJock> wBryce_: do you know much about the LinEX packages for squeak?
<wBryce_> LaserJock: No, Is that the Extramerda (sorry about the spelling) distro from Spain?
<wBryce_> That's mostly Diago Gomaz Deck's work.
#ubuntu-motu 2006-04-02
<wBryce_> goodnight
<LaserJock> ogra_ibook: ping?
<tseng> Tonio_: slomo_ i dont have time to read the whole scrollback
<tseng> Tonio_: but the autostart file isnt for a beagle front end.. its for the backend
<tseng> Tonio_: frontends shouldnt touch it please
<slomo_> tseng: that's what he want
<slomo_> tseng: kde needs a autostart desktop file in /usr/share/autostart
<tseng> well then kde is wrong
<slomo_> tseng: they don't use /etc/xdg/autostart yet
<Tonio_> tseng: yes, that's what I asked for :)
<tseng> should be easy enough to fix
<slomo_> tseng: so i just copied it over to the wrong/old location and now they're happy ;)
<tseng> make kde look in the standard prefix
<tseng> slomo_: eh whatever
<tseng> slomo_: thanks.
<slomo_> tseng: i guess they don't want to patch kde that hard... and when there's ubuntu-desktop installed on a kubuntu system you get gnome-volume-manager etc started by default... so it's maybe better the way it is now for this release
<tseng> I guess
<tseng> that is a problem kde will have to fix
<tseng> does gnome ignore /usr/share/autostart now?
<slomo_> well, nobody forces them to use that standard :) but it would definitely better
<slomo_> tseng: yes
<tseng> ok.
<tseng> good enough then
<slomo_> that was the first i verified... i don't want two beagled at the same time :P
<tseng> yeah that would be awful
<Amaranth> iirc GNOME uses /etc/xdg/autostart and KDE uses /usr/share/autostart
<slomo_> well, the second refuses to start... but awful nonetheless :)
<tseng> Directory: pool/universe/b/beagle
<Amaranth> iirc KDE upstream plans to make all of their daemons OnlyShowIn=KDE and GNOME plans to do the same
<Amaranth> so they can share a dir
<slomo_> sounds useful :)
<tseng> OnlyShowIn=GNOME;
<tseng> we already have this
<slomo_> tseng: don't ask me why it isn't in main yet ;) evolution-sharp is for some reason...
<Amaranth> tseng: do all the KDE ones have OnlyShowIn=KDE;?
<tseng> i did a report for it in breezy
<tseng> Amaranth: ENOKDE
<truz24> report?
<Amaranth> tseng: hehe
<tseng> main inclusion report
<truz24> link?
<slomo_> tseng: which was reused now... but no idea why beagle is not in main yet... should be afaik
<tseng> ok thanks
<tseng> i saw a bit this morning
<tseng> but i was in meetings the rest of the day
* Amaranth hopes to see mono apps on the install CDs in dapper+1
<tseng> dont say that too loud
<Amaranth> i wonder what could be dropped to make them fit
<tseng> ogra will bite your face off
<slomo_> hehe
<Amaranth> i think using lzma on the livecd + espresso would make it possible
<tseng> not for edubuntu
<tseng> but not my problem
<tseng> f-spot + deps needs 10mb
<tseng> by my count
<tseng> that is in debs, not on the livecd
<tseng> installed size is left as an exercise for the reader
<slomo_> shouldn'T be much larger as the livecd images are compressed afaik
<tseng> i guess so
<robertj> q. what happens if yall add a gnome vfs place pointing to revu1-incoming?
<LaserJock> I don't suppose anybody here knows anything about squeak ?
<bddebian> Heya gang
<LaserJock> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Heya LaserJock
<Amaranth> sorry
<zakame> hi MOTUs
<bddebian> Heya zakame
<zakame> hi bddebian! =)
<no0tic> hi
<no0tic> any ndiswrapper-utils mantainer here?
<no0tic> ndiswrapper-utils1.8 is not working on dapper
<no0tic> I've opened a bug, but noone answered
<Toadstool> good night
<psusi> I was wondering, what is the policy on bug fixes in the stable release?  if a package is found to be broken in breezy, can not not be fixed in the breezy repo?  or must it wait for dapper?
<LaserJock> most likely wait for Dapper
<LaserJock> unless it is security or really important (I think like eat your drive important)
<psusi> well, how about not quite eat your drive important, but the package is broken kind of thing?
<psusi> like a package that by default is configured to start a server from inetd, so the /etc/init.d startup script fails to launch the daemon, but the package does not depend on inetd either?
<LaserJock> I don't think so. If it can be built for breezy from the dapper source (without any changes) iit could be backported
<psusi> I don't know or care about any updates in dapper really.. just seems that the original package that was released in breezy should have its depends line fixed so it properly installs inetd
<psusi> or has the /etc config file line changed so that it correctly starts in stand alone mode, like the packager apparently intended
<psusi> simple fix that makes it un broken, you  know?
<psusi> seems like that kind of thing should just be slipped into the stable release
<LaserJock> yeah, but there are quite a few of those really. Once you start to open the flood gates, then there really isn't much of a point in having a release I suppose
<LaserJock> psusi: but you're welcome to ask somebody more knowledgable then me
<LaserJock> I've just always heard that it has to be a eats your drive kind of thing
<psusi> well, the point of having a release is to publish known good software... once it is found that a mistake was made and the published version is horribly broken....
<psusi> well, thanks for letting me know... just kind of sucks, that's all...
<LaserJock> I understand though
<LaserJock> I was working on a package for Breezy and finally got it to build
<LaserJock> then shortly after Breezy was released I found that it was completely broken
<LaserJock> wouldn't run at all
<psusi> exactly
<psusi> then all these bug reports come in and people complain about it
<LaserJock> and I close them as fixed in dapper
<psusi> well, if it's a big problem, and the fix is simple enough....
<LaserJock> but dapper should have much fewer of those
<psusi> if the fix is rather involved, then yea... you can tell them to wait for dapper
<psusi> oh?
<LaserJock> Dapper is way better IMO
<psusi> well, of course ;)
<LaserJock> I was doing tons of FTBFS the day before Breezy was released
<LaserJock> and unmet deps
<psusi> I sure hope the intelimouse regression gets fixed before it is released though
<psusi> that's a rather glaring and silly bug that got introduced very early in dapper's development cycle and hasn't been fixed yet
<LaserJock> We have been focused on bugs for a while now
<psusi> kind of sucks that the X guru quit
<TheMuso> meh. How do you guys find all these bugs? I know there is malone, but what search criteria do you use?
<psusi> well, I reported the intelimouse bug because I found it ;)
<LaserJock> TheMuso: I look for bugs in specific packages (or sets of packages in MOTU Science's case)
<psusi> and I'm still waiting for the e2fsprogs kernel header conflict on amd64 to be resolved upstream since they didn't like my fix to allow the defrag package to build on amd64
<LaserJock> usually anyway
<TheMuso> LaserJock: Well thats easy for you. :)
<LaserJock> TheMuso: not really, I've got to look at ~ 400 source packages
<psusi> and it looks like dmraid and packetcd are going to have to wait for dapper+1
* psusi has been learnigng git lately and working on the kernel
<TheMuso> Dmraid IMO should have been given more priority, as many people use fakeraid out there.
<psusi> LOTS of changes filter in every day when I pull... it's awesome to watch
<psusi> TheMuso, I agree
<psusi> I started pushing for it before breezy was released
<psusi> took me two weeks to get ubuntu installed because of that
<TheMuso> I remember reading somewhere that it doesn't build against klibc or something.
<TheMuso> So you using it atm?
<psusi> it was building against klibc... I've patched it in my version not to though, since there's no point
<psusi> yes
<LaserJock> well, I couldn't care less personally, but that is just me. I don't do as much of that kind of stuff. But if people are using it it would be nice to have
<psusi> I tell you what... some people think I'm nuts for getting the hardware fakeraid of 2 10,000 rpm raptors...
<TheMuso> So I guess what remains is implementing the proper components for d-i and espresso.
<psusi> for them, I just point to my 24 second system boot time ;)
<TheMuso> psusi: You may as well use software RAID in Linux natively, unless you need to keep Windows around.
<psusi> TheMuso, aye... I wanted to keep windows around... just in case... though I never use it any more
<LaserJock> so what is fakeraid?
<psusi> also you can't boot directly from a software raid0
<psusi> LaserJock, bios assisted software raid, so it behaves like hardware raid
<TheMuso> LaserJock: Fakeraid is where the RAID info is stored on the HDs that is created by the BIOS. But it is really software RAID.
<TheMuso> psusi: Yeah true
<psusi> LaserJock, i.e. in windows you have to install a special driver, you configure the raid volumes in the bios setup utility, and the system boots directly from the raid
<LaserJock> so it is a compromise? I've never done any raid before so I'm not exactly sure of all the requirements
<psusi> TheMuso, yea, so with linux software raid, you have to set up a plain /boot partition so grub is happy, then put the rest of the system on the raid volume... which is kind of a pain
<TheMuso> psusi: Yeah I know what you mean.
<TheMuso> I guess if someone was to spend time implementing it for d-i and espresso it may have made it in.
<psusi> LaserJock, yea, you could say that... really it's just a method companies came up with to produce ide "raid cards" cheap and make money selling "raid cards"
<psusi> TheMuso, yea... I need to spend some more time trying to integrate it into d-i
<psusi> it's complicated though...
<TheMuso> psusi: What about espresso?
<psusi> no clue about that... not even seen it yet
<TheMuso> Yeah I can understand. First you need to teach partman about it...
<psusi> but actually.... I think nothing even needs done for that...
<TheMuso> Right.
<psusi> oh wait... espresso still uses partman right?
<TheMuso> Spec: You may actually ahve a point there.
<psusi> yea... partman needs to understand it
<TheMuso> That detection would have to be done by casper.
<psusi> other than that, espresso is basically how I manually installed ubuntu in the first place
<TheMuso> psusi: Don't know.
<TheMuso> But whatever partitioner is used, it would need to know about the dmraid created device nodes.
<psusi> boot from the livecd, install the dmraid package, format disks, and debootstrap the system
<psusi> aye...
<TheMuso> So have you been able to create the necessary initramfs hooks?
<psusi> and most partitioners get pissy because the dmraid created volumes don't support the BLKRRPART ioctl
<TheMuso> Right.
<psusi> yes... I created the initramfs hooks and have added them to my version of the dmraid package, which is up on revu
<TheMuso> Ah ok.
<psusi> I've had a bug filed on gparted not liking the dmraid drive since breezy rc... it looks like it might soon support it
<TheMuso> Have other distros implemented dmraid yet?
<psusi> not sure... but I think redhat is leading the charge
<psusi> dmraid is made by them
<TheMuso> Yeah I know.
<psusi> based on the mailing list posts that I skim, it looks like they are still in the early stages of support
<psusi> but it isn't a do it yourself thing either
<LaserJock> hmm, well you guys lost me :-)
<psusi> LaserJock, if you want to read up on it a bit check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FakeRaidHowto
* TheMuso wishes hardware RAID sollutions were cheaper.
<psusi> TheMuso, may as well wish scsi was cheaper
<TheMuso> Yeah true.
<psusi> besides, fakeraid is just as good
<TheMuso> Or even the IDE RAID sollutions.
<psusi> they are cheap... most motherboards these days have it built in
<TheMuso> I mean hardware IDE raid.
<psusi> at least the bargain basment $50 ones
<psusi> err... at least NOT the bargain basement ones
<LaserJock> hmm, I've just got a single 120GB 7200 RPM IDE drive
<TheMuso> psusi: Never thought you could do fakeraid 5.
<psusi> LaserJock, I've been a big proponent of fast disks for years... got 2 10,000 rpm 36 gig raptors now... last system had two u160 scsi 18 gig 15,000 rpm cheetahs... before that it was dual 9 gig 10,000 rpm cheetahs
<psusi> TheMuso, I think I read that some of them can
<psusi> TheMuso, mine can't, I know that... only has 2 ports
<psusi> dual drives and dual cpus... makes for a very nice system
<LaserJock> psusi: I've never really thought about hard drive speed before but I suppose it could really be a bottleneck
<psusi> LaserJock, aye... most people don't think about it
<psusi> but it is just as important as a fast cpu or graphics card
<psusi> or ram
<psusi> once you have a gig of ram, the next priority is hard disk
<TheMuso> Damn right.
* TheMuso tries to run all drives in his systems on their own IDE channels.
<TheMuso> And have managed to do so for all systems I have here.
<psusi> that's a must... and also why I'm so happy to have sata now
<psusi> no more master/slave BS
<psusi> and sata even supports NCQ... it's almost as smart as scsi was 10 years ago ;)
<TheMuso> Here in Australia, Sata drives are still more expensive than IDE. I am not going SATA till they are cheaper than IDE.
<psusi> really?
<TheMuso> Yeah.
<psusi> I decided to go for sata instead of scsi on this computer when I built it... hrm... wow... two years ago now?
<psusi> because it was so cheap
<psusi> 10,000 rpm sata wd raptor drives are an absolute steal
<psusi> high performance at a very low price
<TheMuso> I am sure you have other data drives as well?
<TheMuso> Or are they the only ones?
<psusi> the 74 gig version is now on newegg.com for $125 after rebate...
<psusi> nope... just those two
<psusi> two 36 gig drives in a stripe
<TheMuso> Right.
<psusi> that still feelds strange to say I have 72 gigs of storage.... wasn't that long ago that I thought I was the shiznit because I was the first guy on the block with a MASSIVE 1 GB drive... heh
<psusi> wow... the 36 gig raptors are only $100 on newegg
<psusi> makes me wish I had another port...
<TheMuso> hahaha
<psusi> SPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED! ;)
<psusi> 30,905 messages.... since Jan 1
* psusi wonders if he should clean up his lkml maildir a bit
<TheMuso> hahaha
<TheMuso> psusi: Thats a good howto.
* TheMuso was trying to do that with dmraid when the old mkinitrd was being used. Boy was that messy.
<TheMuso> But I no longer need RAID of any sort or Windows so it no longer concerns me.
<psusi> TheMuso, thanks
<psusi> I've had probably a dozen different people email me about using it
<psusi> so it seems there IS demand for it
<TheMuso> I am sure there is.
<psusi> now I just need to get the spec approved for dapper+1 ;)
<TheMuso> And many who say stuff it, I will re-install windows and set things up on different drives.
<TheMuso> What is the link to the spec?
<psusi> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FakeRaidSpec
<TheMuso> Thanks.
<psusi> I cant wait for lvm to support raid1 and raid5 rather than having to use lvm on top of md
<TheMuso> And I guess with the CPUs being as powerful as they are today, raid work is probably not much to be done in software.
<psusi> exactly... the only one that actually involves any work at all is raid5, and computing xor is not much work
<psusi> well, raid6 actually is a good deal of work
<TheMuso> I need to read up about RAID 5 again.
<psusi> but if you need raid6 you can afford to get that 30 drive 4U rack mount hardware raid system ;)
<TheMuso> RAID 0/1 is what most people need anyway.
<psusi> aye...
<psusi> power users and soho servers just need raid 0/1
<TheMuso> ...and a good backup plan
<psusi> aye
<psusi> so what do you think about the spec?
<TheMuso> I think it is good. There is really nothing else to say about it.
<psusi> sweet
<psusi> so... what should I do to try and get the specs approved for dapper+1?  bring it up in the dev meeting once dapper is finalized?
<TheMuso> I dunno.
<crimsun> yeah, you'll want to do that
<psusi> ok... lets see... was there a wiki page to add topics to like for the CC?
<psusi> that reminds me... I really need to propose myself to become a member...
<psusi> great googly moogly!
<psusi> malone says I have 18,417 karma!
<psusi> is that enough to be reincarnated as buda? ;)
<crimsun> not really. I think sh at some point had over 150k
<LaserJock> check out seb128's too
<psusi> wowsers
<VoX> why on earth would my nic have gone from eth0 to eth2, when there is only one nic installed in the box?
<VoX> er
<VoX> wrong #
<lakin> seb128 at one point had half a million karma, it's back down to something a bit more reasonable now I assume?
<psusi> jesus...
<psusi> or should I say Buddah?
<crimsun> probably. I mean I had something ridiculous last week, and it made no sense.
<crimsun> although I dare say seb deserved his half mil more than I did my inflated amt ;)
<lakin> Well they increased the amounts certain things were worth, which shot everyone up really high, and then implemented some sort of time-based reduction, so karma is worth more, if it's more recent.
<lakin> yeah, he does.
* ajmitch waves
<lakin> crimsun, i umm meant, he deserves his high amount, I meant nothing with regards to your amount. :)
<crimsun> lakin: no offense read in your statement :)
* ajmitch has low low karma now
<crimsun> 'lo ajmitch
<ajmitch> hi
<LaserJock> hi ajmitch
<Se7h> aloha
<ajmitch> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey ajmitch :)
<ajmitch> how's it going?
<Hobbsee> good, i've found that chem textbooks make very good pillows, in the uni library...
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> not enough sleep last night? :)
* ajmitch never found textbooks to be very comfortable as pillows
<psusi> surely ben collins has a few signatures on his gpg key?  I retrieved it with gpg --recieve-key, but when I --edit-key it and issue a check command, it shows only the self sig
<psusi> is there something more I have to do in order to see who all has signed it?
<TheMuso> psusi: gpg --list-sigs
<psusi> TheMuso, same thing... only signature listed for his key is his own
<TheMuso> What is his key ID?
<psusi> 60e80b5b
<psusi> at least, that's what malone says
<TheMuso> Right.
<psusi> btw... why the heck is the key id only list the first 32 bits?
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: welcome back :)
<Hobbsee> hehe thanks :)
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: at least it was chem textbooks ;-)
<Hobbsee> and my arm, yes...
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: you need to find a better pillow
<Hobbsee> funnily enough, my arm was a bit sore after that!
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> you didn't sleep enough last night/
<ajmitch> ?
<Hobbsee> hmm...true
<Hobbsee> havent been for the last couple of weeks
<Hobbsee> going to bed at 2am, you know :P
<ajmitch> who would do such a thing?
<Kyral> Hacking?
<ajmitch> shocking..
* Kyral pokes his head in
<Kyral> I apologize for being hyper in advance :P
<TheMuso> I see what you mkean.
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: easy, i dont get tired before then, for the moment at least, and then end up exhausted when i have to get up the next morning
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: yeah, that's a bit of a problem, especially when you need to get to classes in the morning
<Hobbsee> yeah...
* ajmitch did manage to make it to uni by 9AM today :)
<Hobbsee> woot!
* Hobbsee didnt manage to make it on time
<ajmitch> but I went to bed early, only about 1:30
* Hobbsee forgot about the existance of the 10am traffic jam, that does not exist at 9.40am.
<ajmitch> ouch
<Kyral> lol
<Kyral> this is why I live on Campus :D
* ajmitch had 3 assignments due on friday, got an extension on 1 of them today
<Hobbsee> ah yes, now *there's* a good idea!
<Kyral> what is?
<StevenK> Blah, I didn't manage to get to uni by 9am either.
<Hobbsee> living on campus
<ajmitch> StevenK: funny that
<Hobbsee> mind you, i've found that taking the laptop into uni, then leaving at 8 or 9 pm works pretty well, in avoiding peak hour
<StevenK> I came close today - 9:20 or so
<Kyral> I am always at Uni lol
<ajmitch> joy new upstream release for 3 of my debian packages
<Hobbsee> hehe @ ajmitch - get going!
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: I've got a bit of other work to do first :)
<Hobbsee> bah...stupid assignmetns...you can do mine too, if you like...
<Kyral> and mine!
<ajmitch> not just assignments, also some coding work
<Hobbsee> are yours better than mine?
<ajmitch> Kyral: no thanks
<Kyral> mine?
<Hobbsee> ah well, one of my assignments is coding...
<Hobbsee> yes
<Kyral> "Operating System Simulator"
<ajmitch> at least I could probably understand Hobbsee's assignments :)
<Kyral> which are?
<Hobbsee> ajmitch
<Hobbsee> true!
<whiprush> hi aj, everyone.
<Hobbsee> darn enter key...
<Hobbsee> hi whiprush
<ajmitch> hey whiprush
<ajmitch> what's up?
<whiprush> not much
<Kyral> hi whiprus
* StevenK has to write a threaded matrix addition app using Windows.
<Kyral> .....
<whiprush> ajmitch: thanks for accepting that bug. :D
<ajmitch> whiprush: bad news on the f-spot-import & g-v-m bug
* Kyral hands StevenK a hard beer
<whiprush> oh no!
<ajmitch> whiprush: I checked with seb & pitti & it can't be added into gconf as an option
<ajmitch> the ui lied to us
<Hobbsee> Kyral: there's such a thing as a soft beer?
<whiprush> heh
<Kyral> I meant like a real beer
<Kyral> not American Beer :P
<Hobbsee> oh.
<whiprush> there's always hope for just making it the default in dapper+1
* Hobbsee doesnt drink bear anyway :P
<ajmitch> yeah
<Kyral> bear?
<Hobbsee> er, or beer!
<StevenK> Hobbsee: Or beer, either?
<Kyral> lol
<whiprush> anyone heard from \sh yet?
<Kyral> I haven't been around
* Hobbsee jumps on StevenK, first, before she gets jumped on
* Kyral jumps on Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> whiprush: i havent in ages
<Hobbsee> ack!
* Kyral huggles
<StevenK> Aiee
* StevenK is squished
<Kyral> MOTU Bear Hug!
<Hobbsee> hehe!
* ajmitch stays out of it
* Hobbsee pulls ajmitch in as well
* Kyral grabs ajmitch in
* Kyral pulls SEJeff into the MOTU Bear Hug
* StevenK wishes to express his need to get some air.
<Hobbsee> air's overrated StevenK...
* SEJeff thinks Kyral needs to break the pill in 1/2 next time he takes his medicine
<SEJeff> :)
<ajmitch> SEJeff: I'd agree
* Kyral is gonna keep his mouth shut on this one....or else Hobbsee will hurt him
<StevenK> Hobbsee: And a nasty habit to boot?
<Kyral> I haven't taken it yet....
<Kyral> thanks for reminding me :D
<Hobbsee> LOL!
<Hobbsee> StevenK: exactly.
<Hobbsee> so's eating.
<SEJeff> ajmitch: what ever happened to the motu-school, did that kind of die?
<Hobbsee> Kyral: why, what were you going to say?
<Kyral> nothing....
* Kyral smacks himself hard
<StevenK> Kyral: It's a trap!
<ajmitch> SEJeff: it required people to want to teach, things to teach, and people to listen
<Kyral> StevenK: no shit
<StevenK> Damn, too slow.
<Kyral> I've watched enough anime to know what would happen if I answered :P
<Kyral> Something would have come out of Hammerspace and smacked me HARD
<Hobbsee> hehe
<SEJeff> ajmitch: yeah that is a pretty thankless job I guess. I'm going give a go at packaging leaftag this week or next if I can
* Hobbsee isnt usually that violent...
<Hobbsee> whiprush: last signed in on  Last Seen: 4 weeks 5 days (20h 59m 56s) ago (\sh_away seen 4 weeks 5 days (20h 59m 56s) ago)
<whiprush> yikes
<Kyral> Hobbsee: Ever see Love Hina?
<Hobbsee> Kyral: nope
<Kyral> heeh its good
<Kyral> a little on the harem side, but still funny
* Kyral <3 anime
<Hobbsee> ugh, harems
<Kyral> Its not that bad...
<Kyral> though I think I like School Rumble better
* Kyral shrugs and goes to watch a couple eps of Inuyasha before bed
<Hobbsee> mmm ok :P
<Kyral> huh?
<Hobbsee> to the "it's not that bad"
<Hobbsee> was reading about NM
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: how's the kubuntu bugfixing going? :)
<Kyral> oh, Full Metal Panic?! Fumoffu is good (along with Full Metal Panic and Full Metal Panic! The Second Raid)
<Kyral> NM?
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: dunno yet, not sure if there's that much focus on it right now - seems like there's a fair bit on network-manager-kde, and maybe kpowersave
<Hobbsee> Kyral: network manager.
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: so what have you been working on?
<Kyral> Kerry got accepted
* Kyral <3 whoever packaged it
<Hobbsee> me personally?  some testing, including of kde 3.5.2, and being at uni, with all the insane assignments, and catching u
<Hobbsee> p
* Kyral curls up under a blanket and watches Inuyasha
* Hobbsee throws a bucket of icy water onto Kyral :P
* Kyral narrows his eyes and stops the water in midair
<ajmitch> kids these days..
<Kyral> hey I'm 20 years old
<ajmitch> and?
* Hobbsee was asked if she had kids, a couple of weeks ago - doesnt that mean that i shouldnt be called a kid?
<Kyral> Don't call me a kid unless you are prepared to be called "Old Man" :P
<poningru> stupid kids
<Kyral> HEY!
<Hobbsee> stupid poningru :P
<Kyral> meh.....
* Kyral shouldn't ask...but how old is Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> 17
* Kyral blinks
<Kyral> and already in college?
* Hobbsee doesnt have a problem with people asking that - but i do have a problem when they see that, then start hitting on me!
<Hobbsee> Kyral: yes.  i was the youngest in the grade thru school
<Kyral> wait....Euro?
<ajmitch> hah
* Kyral blinks
* StevenK feels old.
* poningru too
<Kyral> Sorry....a 17 year old in college is kinda odd in the US, thats why I ask
* poningru is 21
* StevenK is 24
<ajmitch> Kyral: not that unusual here
<Kyral> oh jeez poningru don't say that
<Kyral> ajmitch: Ah Aussie
<poningru> how old are ya?
<LaserJock> Kyral: I started college at 16 ;-)
<poningru> oh 20
<Kyral> Yah!
<Kyral> So don't feel old!
<Kyral> I'm one year behind you!
<poningru> uni in US != uni in Euro
<Kyral> poningru: I know this
<Kyral> which is why I asked
<poningru> imagine your junior year and your senior in hs as a uni
* Erlang is 25 CAN Y/O, with the exchange rate or 29 US Y/O
<Kyral> poningru: I know, my college has a program like that
<Kyral> Though I'm not "used" to 20
<Hobbsee> Kyral: australia.
<poningru> hehe
<Se7h> 'back to school' heh?
<Kyral> I sometimes I have to remind myself that I am 20 and not 16 :P
* Hobbsee keeps answering that she's 18
<LaserJock> lol, I have to remind myself that I'm 24 and not 35
<Kyral> You said 17
<poningru> a what?
* Hobbsee has signed a document, saying, among other things that she's 18
<Se7h> LaserJock lmao
<poningru> LaserJock: hahahahaha
<Hobbsee> Kyral: i am 17, i keep forgetting, and answering 18
<Kyral> Hobbsee: PUIRJURY :P
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> i had to for work - was told "you must sign this"
<Hobbsee> so i did...and ignored the one about the age limit
<Kyral> Yah, well, its called "working papers"
<Kyral> in the US ;P
<Kyral> anyway, back to Inuyasha...I need to relax before bed
<Hobbsee> hehe
<ajmitch> heh
<poningru> INYUASHA
<Kyral> I'll be working for 10 hours streight tomorrow
<poningru> kogome
<Kyral> SIT BOY!
<Hobbsee> ugh
<poningru> I hate that show
<Kyral> kik
<LaserJock> Kyral: this *is* relaxing before bed
<Se7h> you people should got and rest, you all look tired
<Kyral> lol
<poningru> hehe you are lucky with that schedule
<Kyral> Excel Saga
<Kyral> YEA!
<poningru> I have 2 meetings to go to
<crimsun> oh I'm definitely tired, but there are so friggin many alsa-* bugs on malone...
<poningru> and then an exam
<Erlang> Inuyasha?
<poningru> then a tutoring job
<Kyral> Anime
<Kyral> Excel Saga is MOST EXCELLENT
<poningru> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inuyasha
<poningru> it sucks
<Erlang> oh, I know nothing of that.
<Se7h> crimsun i would help if i didnt have work at 14h and its 6.21am here
<Hobbsee> crimsun: easy solution - ditch alsa?  :P
<Kyral> Yah well, I started watching it and I tend to finish things
<Se7h> off to bed
<Se7h> cya all
<Kyral> Suzuka is good....
* ajmitch is not an anime fan, and just doesn't 'get it'
<Kyral> Ai Yori Aoshi is good
<crimsun> Hobbsee: hehe
* Hobbsee agrees with ajmitch 
<LaserJock> ajmitch: +1
* StevenK doesn't get anime either.
<Kyral> Trigun....
<Erlang> I prefer Other Things.
<Kyral> FMP
<Kyral> Azumanga Daioh
<ajmitch> Kyral: I think we've established that you like anime..
<Kyral> ehehehe
<Kyral> No kiddin
<Kyral> I have over 190 GB of anime
<StevenK> steven@liquified:~% du -sh /media/media/tv
<StevenK> 257G    /media/media/tv
<LaserJock> Oh My Gosh!
<poningru> holy shit
<LaserJock> I've got 2GB of music and that is it
* StevenK has ~7.5G of music
<Kyral> 186G	/home/kyral/anime
<Kyral> hmm
<Kyral> 333G	/home/kyral/anime
<Kyral> hehe
<LaserJock> I wouldn't have enough room for pbuilders and chroots if I did that
<crimsun> I um, have lots of failed build logs.
* Erlang is having fun breaki..."refactoring" his own code.
<ajmitch> sigh, diskspace comparisons..
* StevenK grins.
<Kyral> oh god...
<Kyral> One Piece takes up 52 GB?!
* Kyral deletes
<Erlang> what's more manly, uptime or diskspace comparisons?
<Kyral> or Server!
<Kyral> azuredreams.us/munin
<ajmitch> Erlang: bug fixing
<crimsun> launchpad karma, definitely
<ajmitch> crimsun: nah
<Erlang> ha ;D nice one
<LaserJock> how bout how many times we've broken Universe?
<ajmitch> crimsun: we know you've been doing a lot of bug work lately :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<crimsun> ajmitch: bahah
<ajmitch> LaserJock: fixing universe would be preferable thanks :)
<LaserJock> ajmitch: oh, yeah... that's what I meant ;-)
<Hobbsee> it needs someone to bork it, to fix it though :P
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: it's well borked
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee cites wpasupplicant, which doesnt work with the current versions of knm.  yes, i suppose it's borked
<Hobbsee> oh crud!!!!
* Hobbsee has to go get petrol, before the price goes up!
* Hobbsee searches for money
<Kyral> lol
<Kyral> I am SO glad I don't drive :D
<ajmitch> I've got $60 in my wallet here if you need it? :)
<Hobbsee> oh thanks :)
* Hobbsee would appreciate that
<Kyral> ajmitch: you live near her?
<ajmitch> Kyral: about 3 hour flight
* Kyral falls down
<Kyral> That ain't what I call near....
<Hobbsee> unfortunately, i went shopping a few days ago...and i havent been paid again yet
<Hobbsee> anyway, back soon
* ajmitch still has that $60 AUD from the brisbane trip
<Kyral> I mean by your definition I live "near" my uncle in Cali
<poningru> Hobbsee: why are you not in #ubuntu-women
<Hobbsee> poningru: good question.  guess i already connect into enough as it is
<ajmitch> poningru: because -motu is much more fun?
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> that too
<Kyral> yah! We aren't allowed in there :P
<Hobbsee> feels weird having a "women" channel - i've worked more with the guys, all my life
<Kyral> its like some IPTables thing
<poningru> Kyral: yes you are
<poningru> hehe
<Kyral> poningru: it was a joke :P
<poningru> yeah figured that out about two seconds after I wrote that
<Kyral> if ( user.gender == male ) { return 1; } :P
<Hobbsee> 27.80 - woot!  think i'll be able to refer to pay for petrol
<Kyral> Again this is why I don't drive....
<Hobbsee> Kyral: else {break}
<ajmitch> excellent :)
<Hobbsee> hehe :)
<Kyral> Hobbsee: no
<Hobbsee> back in a bit
<Kyral> else { return 0; } :P
<Hobbsee> Kyral: well, seeing as "blow up" isnt exactly standard c++ :P
<Hobbsee_away> now stop delaying me hehe!
<Kyral> void blow_up ( user user ) { delete *user; }
<Hobbsee_away> now that's getting more complex than i understand hehe
<Hobbsee_away> i sorta do...oh well
* Hobbsee_away should read her textbook
<ajmitch> Hobbsee_away: stop getting distracted, go get petrol :)
* Kyral wishes he could travel overseas...
* ajmitch too..
<Kyral> ajmitch: you HAVE, I remember meeting you at UBZ :P
<ajmitch> that was ages ago
* Erlang goes on the hunt for bugs.
<Kyral> yes, but more than I have
<Kyral> and Canada doesn't count when its a half-hour drive
<LaserJock> Kyral: I haven't even been to Canada and I lived probably only 4-6 hrs away
<Kyral> LaserJock: its literally my backyard
* ajmitch hasn't even been to europe yet
<Kyral> Montreal is like 2 hours away
<Kyral> I wanna go to Euro
<LaserJock> All I've ever done is go to Mexio (kinda going upstream)
<TheMuso> Has anything been released about the next dev summit at all?
<Kyral> Dev Summit?
<TheMuso> The next conference for Ubuntu.
<Kyral> ah
<Kyral> I don't think so
<ajmitch> nothing yet
<TheMuso> Right.
<Kyral> sabdfl just did that Asia Tour right?
<ajmitch> yes, he did
<Kyral> yah let him "rest" a bit :P
<LaserJock> they should just do it in London
<ajmitch> LaserJock: again?
<Kyral> or Germany....
<ajmitch> it's been in the UK twice already
<LaserJock> ajmitch: ah, I didn't know that
<Kyral> I have family in Germany :P
<LaserJock> ajmitch: shoulda figured
<Kyral> I don't care where it is
<Kyral> I'll find a way to go :D
<ajmitch> Kyral: & you'll be busy writing up specs & planning the distro?
<Kyral> nope
<Kyral> I'll just be listening
<Kyral> I mean I know nothing....
<LaserJock> I doubt I'll make it
<Kyral> but I figure if I listen I'll learn a lot :D
<LaserJock> hi tritium and minghua
<ajmitch> you must be rich if you'll fly around the world to listen to people argue :)
<Kyral> right "old man"? :P
<tritium> Hi LaserJock :)
<Kyral> ajmitch: I only said the Dev Summit
* tritium waves at ajmitch 
<minghua> hi LaserJock, ajmitch, Kyral and tritium :-)
<ajmitch> hey tritium
<Kyral> Like I said if its in Germany I'm good
<ajmitch> Kyral: yes, which is a week or so of BoFs & spec-writing
<Kyral> I have family there
<Kyral> Though I have always wanted to visit Italy *Is half Italian*
<ajmitch> assuming that it's in the same area of germany as your family :)
<LaserJock> hmm, can you make rules/filters easily with mutt?
<TheMuso> LaserJock: What do you want to do?
<LaserJock> I just want to move email to different folders as they come in based on To: or CC:
<ajmitch> LaserJock: I'd use procmail
<minghua> use procmail then
<TheMuso> procmail
<LaserJock> hmm, seems like a concensus
<LaserJock> I've been using pine or thunderbird but I'm trying to explore all my options
<TheMuso> Mailman lists are easy to filter as they have a List-Id. Thats what I use for filtering ubuntu lists and other lists using mailman.
<VoX> i use evol
<VoX> works like a charm
<LaserJock> VoX: yeah, well I managed to screw over my IMAP in about 2 mins with evo. That is the last time I tried it :(
<VoX> pfft
<whiprush> LaserJock: here's a tbird-like muttrc: http://trunks.whiprush.org/~jorge/.muttrc
<whiprush> it took me like 2 weeks to come up with that
<whiprush> it's pretty sweet though
<TheMuso> Mutt's powerful key commands and customizability are irrisistable.
<LaserJock> also I use OSX, Windows, and linux so I'm trying to be figure out how be able to access from different machines
* TheMuso has worked out a system for multiple mailboxes all filtered properly with fetchmail and procmail, and mutt reads them all.
<TheMuso> And depending on what box I am in, depends on what address the email appears from.
<LaserJock> whiprush: cool, thanks
<TheMuso> LaserJock: If you want an idea of how I have done mine, I'd be happy to show you
<LaserJock> TheMuso: sure, the more the merrier (or confused, we'll see)
* minghua tends to bet on confused :-P
<TheMuso> LaserJock: Give me a sec.
<LaserJock> minghua: I agree but what the heck. I did the same thing for .vimrc
<siretart> morning
<TheMuso> LaserJock: http://www.themuso.com/muttrc.txt -- It isn't commented sorry.
<LaserJock> TheMuso: thanks
* Hobbsee_away is back
<Kyral> How ironic
<Kyral> I was about to (literally) climb into bed
<ajmitch> welcome back Hobbsee
<ajmitch> Kyral: so do so?
* Kyral loves having his bed lofted about 7 feet in the air
<TheMuso> ooo nice.
<Kyral> yah
<Kyral> 'cept the ceiling is like 8 feet high :P
* Kyral gets the feeling that ajmitch is annoyed by him
<Kyral> anyway goodnight people
<Hobbsee> night Kyral
<Hobbsee> Kyral: i get that feeling as well - about me annoying everyone :P
<Kyral> whee we have something n common ;P
<ajmitch> Kyral: only sometimes annoyed :)
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: I doubt you'd annoy too many people
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: ah right
<Hobbsee> i'll take your word for it :)
<ajmitch> partly because you're away most of the day at work or uni ;)
<ajmitch> hey zakame
<Hobbsee> hi zakame
<zakame> hello ajmitch Hobbsee ! :D
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: hehe!  so i cant disrupt the chat there?
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: hehe, nah, you haven't been disruptive
<Hobbsee> right
<ajmitch> though you probably haven't fixed enough bugs yet...
<Hobbsee> i know
<Hobbsee> that's the trouble, not knowing much C++ yet...
<ajmitch> there's always a few thousand other universe bugs to fix
<Hobbsee> true
<ajmitch> many of them not needing any coding knowledge
<ajmitch> we're mere weeks away from release, and we want universe to shine
* Hobbsee has a vested interest in fixing kde-based stuff though :P
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> anything in particular that you recommend?
<ajmitch> bug day on friday, doing general triage, or doing lots of simple packaging fixes
<ajmitch> it's easy enough to find 10 packages that are 'low-hanging fruit'
<ajmitch> like rebuilds for unmet deps, python2.3->2.4 problems, .desktop files
<zakame> or x-swatting :)
<ajmitch> that too :)
<ajmitch> there's a few hundred bugs assigned to MOTU to get rid of
<Gloubiboulga> morning
* ajmitch thinks a few of the unassigned bugs could be assigned to MOTU if they're for universe
<ajmitch> hello Gloubiboulga
<Gloubiboulga> hey ajmitch
<tritium> Hi Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> hey tritium
<Hobbsee> looks like i'm being sent to work :D
<ajmitch> lucky you!
<ajmitch> good thing you got petrol then
<zakame> heya Gloubiboulga
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: ubuntu work, silly!
<Gloubiboulga> hi zakame :)
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: haha, sorry, I thought you meant you got a phone call & had to work ;)
<Hobbsee> ah....nope...greatful i dont have to go there either - the night manager is angry at me
<ajmitch> what for?
<tritium> Where do you work, Hobbsee?
<Hobbsee> tritium: at a supermarket
<tritium> ah
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: a, cos i was late, cos my car broke down, but, the bigger one - cos i whinged about him taking the manager, and leaving me as the sole employee in the store, apart from a new girl, who had to go home.  and it went busy, and the customers got angry.  so i complained to head head manager about it on the phone.
<ajmitch> ooh
<ajmitch> so he's rightly getting the blame & not liking it :)
<Hobbsee> (complaining about the rostering, which also, in effect, blamed him)
<Hobbsee> yes.  lol
<Hobbsee> so he was there on sunday, throwing crap at me for stuff that i'd prefer to forget (sleezy guy asking me very...ah...interesting questions...ick.), etc
* ajmitch needs a faster laptop to build on
<Hobbsee> hehe
<ajmitch> you seem to get hit on a lot?
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: how do i search for wrong deps on packages - any specific way?
<Hobbsee> yes, it seems so.  most unfortunate.
<crimsun> hmm, I never seem to have _that_ problem. =)
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: apt-cache -i unmet shows those packages currently uninstallable due to broken depends
<ajmitch> crimsun: funny, I'm the same
<Hobbsee> ah!
* zakame needs a lappy too
<Hobbsee> crimsun: hehe, lucky
<Hobbsee> ooh man, fun!
<Hobbsee> and a UVF exception thingo for each of them?
<siretart> Hobbsee: http://tiber.tauware.de/~siretart/unmet/dapper-unmet.txt is updated daily
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: usually it doesn't need it
<ajmitch> sometimes a rebuild will work
<ajmitch> other times it requires some more work
<ajmitch> ah, or that list :)
* ajmitch is working on a few of them
<Hobbsee> but if i have to change it, then i need to file a UVF exception?
<ajmitch> Package zope-zshell version 1.60-2 has an unmet dep:
<ajmitch>  Depends: zope (>= 2.6.1-7)
<ajmitch> now that's old
<ajmitch> siretart: I'll be requesting a UVF exception for zope-zwiki soon - upstream has filed bugs about it :)
<ajmitch> right, zope-zshell is a straight (non-UVF) sync from debian
<TheMuso> c
<TheMuso> damn...
<TheMuso> ajmitch: If a rebuild is necessary, what has to be done?
<ajmitch> TheMuso: if a rebuild is all that's needed, then just upload the rebuilt package with x.y.z-1 changed to x.y.z-1build1, for example
<TheMuso> cheers.
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: I'm sure you'll find plenty to do ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe i'm seeing that...
<crimsun> nice, wpasupp->main
<ajmitch> good
<Hobbsee> updating my pbuilder now - something's screwing up with it
<ajmitch> and then you can go for MOTU - until then if you need to put a patch up, add it as an attachment on malone & assign the bug task to motureviewers
<TheMuso> If a build-dep needs to be changed, is there a quick way of installing all other build-deps even though one in the archive is broken?
<ajmitch> TheMuso: cut & paste from what it complains about? :)
<ajmitch> eg gl-117 is sitting on my disk, is FTBFS in the archive due to bad x build-deps
<ajmitch> I just tried building & grabbed the deps it says it needed
<TheMuso> ajmitch: No, if the package has a broken build-dep in the archive, and I fix it in my local copy, how do I get all the new build-deps installed for the package including my fixed dep, without manually entering them into an install line?
<ajmitch> & changed the others to suit what's in dapper
<ajmitch> TheMuso: in pbuilder?
<ajmitch> the easy way is to get the broken build-dep fixed in the archive, if that's what you mean
<TheMuso> No. I know pbuilder fetches everything
<TheMuso> never mind.
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: stupid question, i know, but the build deps need to be installed on my machine, if i'm building with a pbuilder?
<tritium> Nope, Hobbsee
<zakame> pbuilder login?
<tritium> Just inside the pbuilder chroot
<Hobbsee> tritium: then why do i get this?  http://pastebin.com/626468
<crimsun> ah, good old pdebuild
<ajmitch> because you're using pdebuild
<Hobbsee> and i'm supposed to be using?
<zakame> Hobbsee: nope, unless your pbuilder's in a chroot (but even that's optional)
<ajmitch> which does a build-dep check before it's in the chroot, usually because it needs things for the clean target
* ajmitch uses pbuilder build package.dsc
<TheMuso> Hobbsee: I was just wondering the same thing till I remembered pdebuild. :)
* tritium used to do as ajmitch does
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: you will not have much luck with zope stuff, btw :)
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: ah ok, and you can still specify your key and all that automatically?
<Hobbsee> oh, why not?
<ajmitch> because the zope packages require special care & loving attention
<ajmitch> and a rebuild will not fix them
<ajmitch> which is why I tend to get dumped with all the zope stuff in universe ;)
<Hobbsee> what do they need, or do i not want to know? i'm curious now
<ajmitch> you really don't want to know
<crimsun> ajmitch really just LOVES the pain.
<Hobbsee> heh right
<zakame> Hobbsee: pdebuild --use-pbuilder-internal
<ajmitch> forking main source packages to build python2.3-* binaries for universe
<ajmitch> *eeevil*
<Hobbsee> hehe!
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: once I get the forked nastiness in, the zope stuff should Just Work
<Hobbsee> okay :)
<ajmitch> except for a few that need updated
<zakame> heya ivoks
* ajmitch closes Yet Another Duplicate for the zope bugs
<ivoks> hey
<ajmitch> some people just don't look before filing bugs, I guess
<ivoks> anyone with atheros wifi card? :)
<ajmitch> or malone doesn't show them where to look
<Hobbsee> seeing as the search is usually borked, i can understand that
<ivoks> malone has very confusing search :/
<tritium> ajmitch: malone is confusing
<ajmitch> ivoks: and broken at the moment
<ajmitch> it is rather frustrating to use
<ajmitch> ivoks: I used to have an atheros card :)
* TheMuso seconds that.
<Hobbsee> know anything about ewb?  it doenst seem to exist in breezy or dapper
<ivoks> ajmitch: heh... that doesn't help :)
<Hobbsee> doesnt seem to have ever existed, but is listed as a dep in some of the packages
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: nope, I looked at it briefly, I think those others were pulled in from some random crackful place
<ivoks> i think some bugs are fixed in wifi-radar, so would try to test that on atheros cards...
<ajmitch> ivoks: it was in my laptop bag in montreal ;)
<ivoks> and your bag never returned from montreal? :)
<ajmitch> correct
<ajmitch> it disappeared while I was at the hotel
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: looks very cracked and random - one of the other deps doesnt exist either
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: lots of the ewb stuff is broken
<ivoks> :/
<Hobbsee> so i'm seeing.  broken as in, fixable, or broken as in, avoid unless you have very great protection and programming skills?
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: or broken as in take a flamethrower to the lot & cut the rest up for scrap
<Hobbsee> hehe right
<ivoks> i hate when i have to write documentation for program i never used :/
<Hobbsee> ooh, these look like some that i can fix!
<ajmitch> which ones?
<Hobbsee> xlibs ones
<ajmitch> ah right
<TheMuso> Whats the easiest way to change the sources.list file in a pbuilder base.tgz?
<TheMuso> Other than opening it an tarring it back up again
<TheMuso> Or is that the only way?
* ajmitch always does it the hacky way
<ajmitch> pbuilder login --save-after-login
<TheMuso> ah ok.
* ajmitch is idiot
<ajmitch> stupid mistake in debian/rules
<ajmitch> someone should kick me now :)
<ivoks> ajmitch: don't be so hard on your self
<ajmitch> ivoks: oh no, I deserve it
<ivoks> ok, tell us what was that mistake
<ajmitch> missing $(CURDIR)/debian/f-spot
<ajmitch> bad, stupid mistake
<ajmitch> doing mv /usr/libexec/gnome-screensaver/f-spot.screensaver /usr/share/gnome-screensaver/
<ajmitch> not healthy in debian/rules :)
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> i did that once, too
<zakame> ajmitch: awww *patpat*
<TheMuso> ouch
<ivoks> so, either we are all idiots or is common mistake :)
<ajmitch> ivoks: I should know better ;)
<ivoks> f-spot screensaver?
<ajmitch> yes
<ivoks> in wich process we lost KISS philosophy? :)
<ajmitch> use photo collection for gnome screensaver
<Hobbsee> ack, this is confusing!
<ajmitch> ok, 1 of 3 f-spot tasks down before upload
<Hobbsee> ajmitch
<ajmitch> Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: i hate to be a pain, but why do i get this?  http://pastebin.com/626499
<Hobbsee> where am i supposed to find the file that it's asking for?
<Hobbsee> darn enter key is getting in the way again :P
<Hobbsee> seeing as it doesnt seem to be anywhere in the debian folder, or in the subdir up from that
<ajmitch> because the directory or file is missing, and it looks like one that should have been installed by make install or whatever the realplayer build system uses?
<ajmitch> hard to fix proprietary junk like that
<Hobbsee> so where abouts *should* it be if the package was workign correctly?  source dir, right?
<ajmitch> depends, sometimes it's created at build time
<Hobbsee> right
* ajmitch loves bzr
<ajmitch>  bzr branch http://192.168.2.20/debuild/mono/f-spot-0.1.11/debian
<ajmitch> just branch packaging off the laptop onto my main box
<ivoks> ahm...
* ajmitch should probably use bound branches or something :)
<ivoks> hylafax-server needs fixing :/
<ivoks> i can do that...
<ivoks> it needs 'sleep 2' beetween stop and start in restart function of init script
* ajmitch mutters
* Hobbsee is beginning to hate packages that have disappeared from dapper without a trace, and with no explanation of where they've gone, or why they've been rejected.
<ajmitch> pbuilder tarball needs updated again
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: such as?
<Hobbsee> nonlock
<ajmitch> was it ever in ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?searchon=names&version=all&exact=1&keywords=nonlock
<Hobbsee> oh yes, warty, hoary, breezy, but no dapper.
<ajmitch> removed from debian
<Erlang> I was gonna say that...
<Hobbsee> ah.
<Erlang> only stable still carries it.
* Hobbsee thougth she saw it listed with unstable too...
<ajmitch> ------------------ Reason -------------------
<ajmitch> RoQA; unused, old, upstream dead, alternatives available
<ajmitch> from the debian removals list
<Hobbsee> fair enough
<Hobbsee> http://packages.debian.org/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=nonlock&searchon=names&subword=1&version=all&release=all
<Erlang> Hobbsee: It's from kfreebsd.
<Hobbsee> shows it, which i thought was odd - but not from source
<ivoks> when did upstream die? :)
* ajmitch quietly swears at apt-proxy
<ajmitch> ok, f-spot builds just a *little* faster on this box of mine :)
<Hobbsee> got no idea
<ajmitch> last upload to debian was 2001
<ajmitch> of nonlock
* ajmitch watches th build fly instead of crawl
<ajmitch> sigh, 30 seconds instead of > 5 minutes
<Gloubiboulga> is ubuntu really concerned with bugs like malone 36881
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36881 in tango-icon-theme "Does not install properly" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/36881
<Gloubiboulga> ?
<ajmitch> why would ubuntu not be concerned? :)
<ajmitch> ah I see, installed from source, broke his system, etc
<Gloubiboulga> yep
<ajmitch> heh
* ajmitch finds an old UDU photo - expanding the universe
<TheMuso> argh. I can't work out why sear doesn't find its damn libs. Probably because one or two of them have had a major version change. :S
<TheMuso> Even though build-deps are now satisfied.
* TheMuso thinks he will have to leave for the experts.
<siretart> Gloubiboulga: I updated bug 36881 now
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36881 in tango-icon-theme "Don't get confused about empty /usr/local/share/icons/Tango" [Minor,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/36881
<Gloubiboulga> siretart, thanks
<TheMuso> Some advice here guys.
<TheMuso> The package sear doesn't like updated build-deps to suit ubuntu, and the sid version has a new upstream release as well as updated build-deps. The problem is, the build-deps are also newer than what is in Ubuntu. So where do I go from here?
<ajmitch> and what are the build deps that are broken?
<ajmitch> since looking at the changelog, if we grabbed the new sear from sid, we'd have to update other libraries
<ajmitch> hello Seveas
<Seveas> hi
<TheMuso> libatlas-cpp-0.5c2, libcal3d10c2, liberis-1.2c2 (>= 1.2.0), libmercator-0.2-1c2 (>= 0.2.1), libsage-0.1 I think.
<TheMuso> ajmitch: I am well aware of that.
<siretart> iirc the dependencies are only used by sear
<siretart> if thats right, I wouldn't mind updating them as well
<TheMuso> Checking the various reverse-depends for those libs seems to confirm that. The worldforge server is the only other package set that depends on those libs.
* ajmitch hopefully (finally) has an updated f-spot
<ajmitch> so I can stop slacking & get onto my other bugs
<TheMuso> So where does this stand in terms of UVF etc?
<siretart> TheMuso: worldforge is closely related to sear. I wouldn't be surprised it this would have to go 'in sync'
<Lathiat> sear needs to be synced
<Lathiat> it deps on old libs
<Lathiat> and wont compile with the new ones
<Lathiat> its universe and nothign depends on it i dont see it a problem to sync it
<TheMuso> Righto.
<siretart> could someone please write a detailed report, which needs to be updated along with sear, and which packages are affected exactly by this update?
<Lathiat> the other packages have already been updated
<Lathiat> which is why it doesnt compile now
<Lathiat> just new sear shoudl do the trick
<Lathiat> or did when i looked at it a couple weeks ago
<siretart> I think we should be very clear what we are actually about to update and what potentially could get broken because of that
<TheMuso> Lathiat: There is one package that also needs updating from debian.
<TheMuso> liberis-1.3 needs updating as well.
<TheMuso> I think
<Lathiat> ah ok
<zakame> ajmitch: rock on
<ajmitch> zakame: ?
<zakame> ajmitch: your zope-* coming from motumergers
<ajmitch> haha
<ajmitch> yeah, I looked at my subscribed bugs list & decided to cleanup all those I did way back then
* crimsun finishes another round of alsa patches and goes to bed
* Mongoose is away: /_\ zzZzZZZZzz
<zakame> yeah waay back =)
* ajmitch hopes he didn't spam too many people ;)
<ajmitch> hey dholbach
<dholbach> hey ajmitch
<ajmitch> dholbach: do you usually just use upstream's NEWS file for debian/changelog?
<dholbach> mostly, yes
<ajmitch> right
* ajmitch just has to cleanup this one :)
<ajmitch> a few too many acronyms like bgo, b.x.c :)
<dholbach> yeah, i usually drop those
<zakame> hello dholbach :)
<dholbach> hi zakame
<ajmitch> bugs are evil!
* ajmitch just about forgot I had food in the oven :)
<TheMuso> Hey dholbach.
<dholbach> ajmitch: hehe
<dholbach> hi TheMuso
<Gloubiboulga> dholbach, hi, is there a log of yesterday's meeting somewhere ?
<dholbach> i'm going to write the minutes but there are logs yes
<ajmitch> yep
<dholbach> http://people.ubuntu.com/~bbione
<sivang> morning all
<dholbach> http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione
<Gloubiboulga> thanks :)
<ajmitch> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/BugSquadTeam_2006-03-27
* ajmitch is too slow :)
<lucas> hey all
<ajmitch> hi lucas
<zakame> heya lucas
<lucas> dholbach: hi
<ajmitch> malone hates me
<dholbach> hi lucas
<lucas> I'm looking at mldonkey. there's a new version in debian (2.7.3). you patched 2.7.1-2ubuntu1.
<lucas> I don't understand the rationale behind the "/var/run/mldonkey" => "/var/run" change
<lucas> could you explain when you have time ?
<siretart> lucas: sure
<siretart> lucas: /var/run is nowadays on tmpfs, that means that /var/run/mldonkey needs to be created in the init script, since it will get deleted every reboot
<lucas> mmh, and on debian, it isn't on tmpfs ?
<siretart> lucas: I tried to merge the new version, but I failed because of obscure syntax errors in the generated mldonkey configuration files
<siretart> lucas: no, this is a new development in ubuntu. but there are people in debian advocating this as well. currently, this isn't in debian yet
<lucas> ok
<lucas> thank you
* lucas is a fan of verbose changelog entries ;)
<raphink> hehe
<Tm_T> meh
<Tm_T> raphink: is it bad idea to check kopete package things from kdenetwork package?
<Tm_T> like manpages and such
<siretart> lucas: I can show you my mldonkey_2.7.3-2ubuntu1 merge, but I couldn't install it because of that configuration file errors
<raphink> Tm_T: I don't get what you mean
<siretart> lucas: if you could fix this, that would safe me a lot of headaches, and make many many ubuntu users loving mldonkey happy ;)
<Tm_T> raphink: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/625341
<Tm_T> raphink: first raw package has nice lintian output
<lucas> siretart: I'm really not a ocaml expert :-)
<lucas> siretart: you could ask sylvain le gall (debian maintainer)
<lucas> he is usually quite friendly
<raphink> Tm_T: sure you cna get the manpages from the kdenetwork package
<raphink> you can ignore the library stuff
<Tm_T> raphink: aye
<siretart> lucas: does he irc?
<lucas> I don't think so
<raphink> Tm_T: fix this though :
<raphink> W: kopete: extended-description-line-too-long
<Tm_T> raphink: oh, have to
<Tm_T> raphink: also I think I doublecheck dependency part in control file
<siretart> lucas: I filed debian bug #354701 about this. no answer up to now
<Ubugtu> Debian bug 354701 in mldonkey "Subject: Please support /var/run and /var/lock on tmpfs" [Normal,Open]  http://bugs.debian.org/354701
<Tm_T> raphink: otherwise seems fine?
<raphink> Tm_T: well the libraries errors can be safely ignored
<raphink> so it's ok
<Tm_T> thanks
* Tm_T makes some notes
<Tm_T> raphink: who knows about kubuntu's current kopete default settings?
<Tm_T> there's one "secret setting" I like to bring up
<Tm_T> easter egg <3
<raphink> Tonio_ knows about most default settings in Daper
<raphink> what is that Tm_T?
<Tm_T> ok, I'll bother him, thanks sir
<Tm_T> raphink: about Kopete chat window tabs, "always show tabs"
<Tm_T> so show tab bar even there's just one tab open
<Tm_T> there's no gui settings for it, yet
<raphink> indeed
<Tm_T> I prolly do one to myself
<raphink> we have it for konqui, konsole and others
<raphink> we should have it for kopete too
<Tm_T> I think so too
<raphink> how do you set that?
<Tm_T> one line to kopeterc
<Tm_T> in group "ChatWindowSettings"
<raphink> let me see
<Tm_T> AlwaysShowTabs=true
<Tm_T> and restart kopete, you'll see the difference
<raphink> wait a min
<Tm_T> I can now use kopete without status bar and thus making it more simple and yet efficient
<raphink> that'll be very fast to set in k-d-s
<Tm_T> yeah
<raphink> I'll try and fix speedcrunch default style etoo
<Tm_T> maybe discussion to next kubuntu-meeting?
<raphink> no need imo
<Tm_T> ok
<Tm_T> just pushing it in then ;)
<raphink> we want apps to be logical
<Tm_T> true
<Tm_T> I'll contact to tonio about this baby, thanks
<raphink> we moved move tabs to the bottom to have it logical
<raphink> Tm_T: I'll do it don't worry
<Tm_T> gah!
<raphink> well I'll call him to confirm ;)
<raphink> but I'm pretty sure he'll be ok with it
<Tm_T> and just when I thought I have something fun =)
<Tm_T> yeah
<Tm_T> now some fresh air in snowy spring weather ->
<raphink> I'll have to deal with k-d-s in 4 days anyway
<siretart> lucas: strange. now the merge seems to work for me
<siretart> lucas: would you like to test the package fo rme?
<lucas> siretart: I'm not using it
<kelmo_lap> hi siretart
<siretart> ok. I sent a patch for review to sylvain. lets see if he answers at all
<siretart> hi kelmo_lap!
<kelmo_lap> siretart, i have thought about the dhclient issue, that it does not wait for a result before the next ifupdown hook is executed
<siretart> kelmo_lap: I'm not sure if you already noticed, in order to unbreak the mess in dapper, I've ported the packaging of our experimental branch to trunk/ and uploaded that to dapper
<kelmo_lap> when using an action script
<kelmo_lap> no, have not noticed, but thatnks for the heads up
<siretart> kelmo_lap: keybuk seems to be on holiday until tomorrow, and I wanted to have wpasupplicant ready for main asap
<kelmo_lap> siretart, i would like to add a timeout when using an action script, and have the action script keep a "state" file, that contains its connection status
<kelmo_lap> so the loop waits for a connection status, then moves on, or it times out
<kelmo_lap> that way the next ifupdown hooks would have expected behaviour
<siretart> kelmo_lap: whats the problem in marking the interface as 'dhcp' instead of 'manual'?
<kelmo_lap> i really really believe that is not correct
<kelmo_lap> look at the dhclient.pid created by ifupdown
<kelmo_lap> the action script will get confused, or never even start on connection events
<kelmo_lap> just like you observed
<kelmo_lap> but this is just cream on the cake, something to think about
<zakame> hi all
<kelmo_lap> siretart, funny looking changelog for the dapper upload ; )
* ogra gives siretart a long applause for the automatix mail 
<kelmo_lap> siretart, but i hope it works out, looks good to me
<zakame> ooh what mail?
<ogra> zakame, the one from this morning ...
<zakame> oh
<ogra> not a recent one :)
<kelmo_lap> siretart, ah, there is a typo in the preinst script
<kelmo_lap> it needs fixing
<kelmo_lap> you cheated by just making it $1, so it does not affect trunk
<beezly> I packaged up music-applet (spotted it after it was mentioned on Planet GNOME) - is there anything more I can do with it?
<beezly> it's at www.cs1ajb.staff.shef.ac.uk/ubuntu
<beezly> (only built for amd64 at the moment)
<Toadstool> hi here
<beezly> hi To
<beezly> argh
<beezly> Toadstool :)
<Toadstool> :)
<beezly> my IRC laziness is getting worse - I keep trying to TAB english :)
<siretart> kelmo_lap: I think i fixed that typo in both branches, I did notice $CONFFILE vs. $CONFILE afterwards :/
<siretart> ogra: thanks. I think a mail like this was needed badly. I hope I didn't violate the CoC to bad
<kelmo_lap> siretart, yep, its no real problem at all, i was alarmed and spoke before investigating
<ogra> siretart, not at all
<ogra> :)
<siretart> :)
<ogra> i think Seveas should drink a cup of jasmin tea before each mail he sends to this thread ;)
<siretart> ogra: btw, he does in fact use apt-key add to add keys to the keyring, but in a quite crackful way
<ogra> yes, i saw your mail after i sent mine ...
<ajmitch> siretart: your mail was good :)
<siretart>         gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys 437D05B5
<siretart>         gpg --export --armor 437D05B5 | sudo apt-key add -
<ogra> heh
<siretart> ajmitch: I hope he replys to this in a reasonable way. but I don't have any expectations
<siretart> btw, mc is great for reviewing binary .deb packages. :)
<ajmitch> hehe
<ajmitch> dpkg-deb is useful also
<siretart> even better is this one:
<siretart>         wget http://people.ubuntu.com/~jriddell/kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<siretart>         sudo apt-key add kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<siretart> so, as soon as Riddell relocates his key, automatix will break ;)
<ajmitch> do it! do it!
* ajmitch discovered yet more f-spot bugs to be solved
<siretart> kelmo_lap: how long do you think we should wait for kyle?
<kelmo_lap> siretart, i suggest, that you could send a mail, acknowledging that he is extremely busy, and to not bother him that we would arrange an alternative uploader, say 48 hours after the time that the mail is sent
<kelmo_lap> ie, let him know that we can get someone else after some time, if he is too busy
<kelmo_lap> no response in a day or two, we go to plan b, he may ask us to find someone else, or he may even just do it
<siretart> ok. will do that tomorrow then.
* ajmitch wonders who you'll beg to upload stuff
<siretart> kelmo_lap: I have this packages tested by my usual sponsor, and he was quite happy with it :)
<kelmo_lap> but i don't wanna cut him out, i'm glad just to be able to work on it, and am in no rush at all
<siretart> right. of course
<kelmo_lap> siretart, thats great!
<siretart> he told us before that he was very busy, so no need to harass him
<kelmo_lap> yep, but best no create an even more infuratin situation, where we have made alternative arrangements, and he bothers to take time out of his business to make an upload, only to find it was already done . . .
<kelmo_lap> infuriating*
<siretart> right
<kelmo_lap> one of us should really do something about becoming an nm or so . . .
<ajmitch> siretart is in the NM queue :)
<kelmo_lap> ah, good
<kelmo_lap> glad to hear that
<kelmo_lap> siretart, you have already taken a snapshot of the experimental branch to make the upload to debian too? (with the preinst typo fixed)
<siretart> kelmo_lap: yes, I've silently replaced/repackaged and resigned the upload candidate
<beezly> i added an i386 build of music-applet to my repository but I've noticed that the diff.gz is quite large and has a lot of stuff like config.sub in - is that normal? am I doing something wrong?
<siretart> yes, I'm currently waiting for FD to assign me an AM
<kelmo_lap> siretart, many thanks
<beezly> http://www.cs1ajb.staff.shef.ac.uk/ubuntu/
<kelmo_lap> we can begin somemore changes in that branch then, without fear they may not be right at all times
<siretart> you mean in trunk, yes?
<kelmo_lap> is that what you'd like? work only in trunk now?
<TheMuso> Can anybody explain why a particular package is not in the ubuntu archive, yet launchpad reports it as being available?
<siretart> I'd say yes
<siretart> we wanted to focus on docuemtation
<TheMuso> bah thats why.
<TheMuso> Never mind.
<kelmo_lap> siretart, okay, just making sure we are in full understanding of eachother
<siretart> beezly: for the config.{sub,guess} issue, please make sure to read and understand /usr/share/doc/autotools-dev/README.Debian
<siretart> kelmo_lap: :)
<kelmo_lap> i will work in trunk
<siretart> okay
<kelmo_lap> will have time this weekend to hit it hard
<beezly> siretart: thanks
<kelmo_lap> until then, i may not be able to work much on it
<siretart> kelmo_lap: what is the corrent /e/n/i stanze for the option 'scan_ssid=1'?
<kelmo_lap> any native wpa_supplicant option, prefixed with "wpa-"
<siretart>   wpa-scan-ssid 1
<siretart> ok
<kelmo_lap> take a look at the verbosity printouts
<kelmo_lap> i wrote every available option there
<siretart> yepp. I'm adding an example to READE.Debian for hidden ssids
<kelmo_lap> as it would be written in the interfaces file
<kelmo_lap> cool
<kelmo_lap> i am even thinking of something similar to hostapd
<kelmo_lap> ifupdown, rather than the init system
<kelmo_lap> the init method is just two restrictive
<kelmo_lap> what if you want a two card/ssid access point, both using hostpd concurrently, i don't think that is possible via init script
<kelmo_lap> hostapd*
<siretart> for hostapd, I could even image to have the user to remove the interface from /e/n/i, and handle all interface handling be seperate scripts/means
<siretart> this includes bailing out if the interface IS managed by ifupdown. but this may also be too intrusive
<kelmo_lap> hmm, i would want it to be defined in ifupdown, really, thats where the flexibility comes from
<kelmo_lap> so currently, i am associated to two access points, spawning two wpa_supplicant daemons, via ifupdown, both ipw2200 and madwifi-ng
<siretart> hm. I see.
<ajmitch> working without any trouble?
<kelmo_lap> associated != have two ip leases
<kelmo_lap> only one interface has asked for an ip, at this time
<kelmo_lap> but the fact i can use my in built ipw2200, or cradbus madwifi card, without editing stuff for each time, is nice
<kelmo_lap> cardbus*
<kelmo_lap> where, previously, the interface was defined in /etc/default/wpasupplicant
<ajmitch> wb Hobbsee (if you stay) :)
<Hobbsee> hey ajmitch
* Hobbsee intends to stay :P
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: =)
<TheMuso> Aha! Found a package that FTBS with no bug reports! Will file a bug, but is it quicker just to attach a debdiff, or upload to revu?
<Yagisan> TheMuso: probably debdiff
<TheMuso> Thats what I was thinking.
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: what do i do if i've fixed a package, which needed a changed build dep, and there's no listing of the package in malone?
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: pretty hard to send a debdiff to a non-existant place...
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: what's the package?
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: libwarped0-dev
<ajmitch> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/warped/+filebug
<TheMuso> Hobbsee: Howd you manage to fix hat? I looked at that earlier, and it failed to build for me.
<StevenK> Hobbsee: Malone is by source package
<TheMuso> Even with deps fixed up.
<Hobbsee> ah...
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: checking now, butit seems to be building...
<Hobbsee> i cancelled in the middle of make, when i remembered not editing the changelog
<TheMuso> It took a while for me too. It seems to have problems linking, or it did for me anyway.
<TheMuso> If any MOTU has a minute, they might be quickly able to get the fix uploaded for Malone #36994.
<TheMuso> I can then move onto silky with an unmet dep, which I started to look at in the first place.
<ajmitch> TheMuso: you didn't select patch when attaching the debdiff
<ajmitch> launchpad mangled it into an ugly mess
<TheMuso> gah!
<TheMuso> Will re-upload.
<TheMuso> ajmitch: That should be better now.
<ajmitch> TheMuso: did you really need to have a debdiff full of config.sub & config.guess mess? :)
<TheMuso> ajmitch: That was already in the package diff.
<TheMuso> For the source I got from a.u.c.
<ajmitch> but your debdiff was against that source package, hence your build added it in
<TheMuso> Ok, so what needs to be done to prevent that?
* TheMuso will never use autoconf for any projects he commenses in the future, for this damn reason. :)
<ajmitch> either removing it from the debdiff, or fixing debian/rules :)
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: mm...yeah...you're right...
<TheMuso> ajmitch: Ok I will try and remove it from the rules file.
<TheMuso> not remove, make sure it doesn't get included.
<Toadstool> heya, anyone who wants to review and upload the debdiff attached to bug 34409 ? :)
<Toadstool> Ubugtu's not here... https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/lprng/+bug/34409
<TheMuso> Ok, third times the charm, hopefully. There were Makefile contents in the original diff, I am not sure if they can be changed, but anyway if removal is desired, please let me know. Malone #        test -r /usr/share/misc/config.guess && \
<TheMuso>           ln -sf /usr/share/misc/config.guess
<TheMuso>         test -r /usr/share/misc/config.sub && \
<TheMuso> sorry, wrong copy/paste.
<TheMuso> https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/36994
<Toadstool> TheMuso: I wonder why there is the config.log and the Makefile in your debdiff when according to the changelog entry you just patched debian/rules
<TheMuso> Toadstool: I really don't know. How this package got into Debian in a similar state I don't know.
* TheMuso checks original diff for log file as well.
<Toadstool> :)
<TheMuso> argh!
<TheMuso> Not in original.
<TheMuso> Another file I need to remove when cleaning up.
<TheMuso> I am not having a good night.
<Toadstool> good luck with your modifications ;)
<Gloubiboulga> TheMuso, raphink's revu-tools is really usefull to check that kind of issues
<TheMuso> Toadstool: I think it will be right. This time I will be going through with a fine tooth come.
<TheMuso> Gloubiboulga: Where can I find more info?
<Gloubiboulga> the packages are on the repos
<Gloubiboulga> and I guess the man pages will help :)
<TheMuso> Ok cheers.
<TheMuso> DO they have enough depenndancies?
<TheMuso> :)
<TheMuso> Gloubiboulga: Thanks.
<TheMuso> Sorta used to doing it all by hand.
<TheMuso> Must be tired, even though I don't feel it. :S
<TheMuso> Hey mhz.
<Tm_T> raphink: moin
<raphink> moinmoin
<Tm_T> AGH!
<Tm_T> forgot to clean kopete dir before build package...
<Tm_T> whoooops
<Tm_T> raphink: deockbook file included
<Tm_T> doc
<raphink> great :)
<raphink> good job Tm_T
<Tm_T> hmm, my package doesn't get gpg sign
<raphink> Tm_T: are you sure of the name and address you've put in the changelog?
<Tm_T> yes
<raphink> if you need, you can force signing using the -k switch with debuild
<Tm_T> dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -k<keyid> ?
<zakame> enough triaging for the night, gn8 all! :D
<Tm_T> zakame: night :)
<raphink> gtg
<zakame> thanks Tm_T
<Tm_T> np
<Tm_T> heh, cleaning more package and signing it
<Kyral> Whoops
<Kyral> I think I turned a bunch of people in #ubuntu into HURD freaks....
<bddebian> w000t
<bddebian> Good job Kyral :-)
<Kyral> lol
<Kyral> they are all talking about getting Ubuntu working on it
* bddebian better get to work on UbuntuGNU :-)
<azeem> uhm, they start flowing in
<bddebian> Err UbuntGNU :-)
<Kyral> azeem: huh?
<azeem> to #hurd I mean
<Kyral> is that bad?
<azeem> no, I just noticed :)
<Kyral> I mean a fresh infusion of blood into the project would be nice right?
<Kyral> Even if they are complete newbies
<bddebian> Kyral: If they are developers yes :-)
<azeem> yeah, Barry can train them
<bddebian> heh
<Kyral> who?
* Kyral should join....
<bddebian> <-- Barry
<Kyral> ah
* Kyral bows down to bddebian
<bddebian> pfft
<Kyral> joking :P
<Kyral> oy, one of them is gonna try for it NOW
<bddebian> Kyral: ?
<Kyral> <christhemonkey> going to go now an try to get an ubuntu HURD box going :D
* azeem wonders what Kyral told them
<Kyral> I just mentioned it
<Kyral> that it was different
<azeem> heh
<Kyral> ehhe
<Kyral> oh well, its what got me into Linux
<Kyral> it wa different
<Kyral> I didn't know shit about it
<Kyral> but it was different and I was curious :P
<bddebian> That's OK, I've been playing with it for years and I still don't know shit about it ;-P
<Kyral> frankly thats the best way
<Kyral> bddebian: do you run HURD as production?
<bddebian> Heh, no
<Kyral> Dual Boot?
<bddebian> But I do have 5 Hurd boxen :-)
<Kyral> Qemu Image?
<Kyral> ah
<Kyral> port Xen to HURD lol
<bddebian> pfft
<Kyral> what?
<bddebian> piss on Xen :-)
<Kyral> why
<bddebian> Because I don't know anything about it. :-)
<Kyral> lol
<Kyral> more the reason to learn about it :P
<Kyral> Its a really amazing technology
<Kyral> look at azuredreams.us/munin
<Kyral> (my monitoring panel for my domain)
<Kyral> You will notice 3 machines there right?
<Kyral> and if you examine the graphs for them
<Kyral> they appear to be 3 machines
<Kyral> howver
<bddebian> Yep
<Kyral> what if I told you
<Kyral> that they are all on one physical machine?
<Kyral> the "true" OS is xen.azuredreams.us
<truz24> from bash, how can i delete files based on created or modified date?
<Kyral> mail and www are Debian XenGuests
<truz24> under a certain directory, i want to delete all files created in 2005
<Kyral> the power of paravirtualization :D
<bddebian> Kyral: Cool
<bddebian> Kyral: You did tell "them" that there is no Ubuntu Hurd?
<Kyral> bddebian: yah....
<bddebian> :-)
<Kyral> I mean I told them it hasn't been done....
<Kyral> maybe I shouldn't have said "it could be fun to try"
* bddebian keeps debating about it
<Kyral> I mean my philosopy is (with Linux) that if you don't know if it will work, try it
<bddebian> Heya LaserJock
<LaserJock> hi bddebian
<LaserJock> hi trappist
<trappist> I'm messing with a package where dpkg-buildpackage makes a .udeb.  how do I make a real package out of that so I can test my changes?
<trappist> heya LaserJock
<Tm_T> moin
<Tm_T> raphink: what's next?
<LaserJock> trappist: I really don't know anything about .udebs :/
<Yagisan> morning motu's, anyone recommend a nice graphical svn client ?
<highvoltage> esvn is highly recommended
<tseng> apt-cache says: rapidsvn - A GUI client for subversion
<LaserJock> Yagisan: I only use graphical in Windows
<Yagisan> I just tried svn-workbench, but it, well dies on checkout
* Yagisan will try esvn first
<Yagisan> thanks guys :)
<Yagisan> my poor system. tv capture, gcc compile, and a 2GB rsync went off at the same time.
<uglew> is it unadviceable that i upgrade from kde 3.5.0 to kde 3.5.2?
<uglew> *dvise
<hub> I think they expect feedback :-)
<hub> so if you run dapper, it can not be worth than some upgrades during the development cycle
<hub> (I reinstalled my desktop twice...)
<uglew> hub: is it terribly unstable?
<uglew> hub: no, forgot to mention it: breezy
<uglew> IN BREEZY, is it unadviceable that i upgrade from kde 3.5.0 to kde 3.5.2?
<Yagisan> uglew: well, for starters, it not in breezy is it
<uglew> Yagisan: "An update to the popular KDE desktop, version 3.5.2, is now available for Kubuntu (Breezy Badger and Dapper Drake) (...)" -- taken from DistroWatch.
<Yagisan> uglew: my breezy box only has kde 3.4.3
<uglew> Yagisan: my breezy is 3.5.0 anyway
<Yagisan> uglew: doesn't look supported to me. and I updated 15 minutes ago
<uglew> Yagisan: 3.5.2?
<hub> uglew: I haven't tried it, but I'd guess it is quite stable. it is for Dapper users
<Yagisan> uglew: only offical repos in your sources.list ?
<uglew> Yagisan: something like that, why?
<hub> uglew: http://www.raphink.info/testing-kde-352-in-dapper
<hub> uglew: dapper
<uglew> hub: i need info for breezy
<hub> uglew: I think you can try to s/dapper/breezy/ in the information given
<hub> I don't run breezy, so I haven't even tried
<uglew> thank you
<Yagisan> uglew: that is not an official release. It appears to be a kubuntu.org release. http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-352.php
<Yagisan> uglew: so it may well eat your system. Good news is, it won't be our fault.
<uglew> Yagisan: what is the difference between kubuntu.org and official??
<hub> Yagisan: on the other hand, it is made by the official maintainer that want feedback before requesting a UVF
<Yagisan> uglew: they rebuilt the dapper packages for you to use in breezy
<hub> again it might eat children :-)
<Yagisan> hub: yeah, but people like uglew that are worried they may break their system should stick to breezy for important systems
<Yagisan> like I do with my work computer
<uglew> is it absolutely trivial to backport some apps from dapper to breezy? is it almost as trivial as.. recompiling?
<Yagisan> uglew: some yes, others no
<crimsun> slomo_: thanks for the quod libet merge
<slomo_> crimsun: np :)
<uglew> Yagisan: of the 16 000 packages, what percentage would you think is as trivial as recompiling? say, 90%?
<Yagisan> uglew: it is a case by case evaluation. Really. I have my own backports, and some of them were a pain in the arse
<Yagisan> uglew: it gets ugly when package a, need b > y, and package c needs b < y
<uglew> Yagisan: i know, that's why i was asking for statistics. that was not a question of principle.
<uglew> Yagisan: i understand
<Yagisan> uglew: it's hard to give you exact numbers. of my private backports, about 40% were just a recompile, 20% dependency change, 30% not-in-ubuntu-or-debian-yet and 10% better-be-worth-it
<Yagisan> uglew: and several of them broke other breezy apps
<uglew> Yagisan: i see. thanks a lot.
<Yagisan> uglew: the new kde should be ok, but *you* are a tester by upgrading to it.
<uglew> Yagisan: my using 3.5.0 doesn't make me a tester anyway? or is this an official release?
<Yagisan> uglew: you are already a tester with that. As I said, 3.4.3 here
<Kyral> hey guys
<hub> uglew: it may not be trivial because of dependencies
<hub> something like KDE is probably not trivial
<uglew> right
<Yagisan> definitely not
<Yagisan> uglew: people that have already upgraded should be in #kubuntu
<Tm_T> hmm
<Yagisan> what's up Tm_T ?
<Tm_T> I have no idea what I should do with this new Kopete package :p
<Tm_T> oh well, maybe Riddell tells as soon as he share his attention;)
<Riddell> hmm?
<Tm_T> Riddell: yeah, what I do with kopete package now
<Tm_T> should be polished enough
<Tm_T> http://www.tm-travolta.net/kde/kopete/0.12/
<Tm_T> all there
<Tm_T> including current output of "lintian -i package.deb"
<Riddell> Tm_T: I could put them on kubuntu.org, but I don't really have time immediately
<Tm_T> Riddell: np, hit me if you need anything related :)
<Tm_T> now I feel I have done enough for one day. good night and thanks all of you :)
<Kyral> hllo
<LaserJock> hmm, do you have to have a "build" rule in debian/rules if you aren't building anything?
<ogra> i think there is something in the policy
<ogra> but it works without in ubuntu ... i think its because the debian buildds fail if its not there or something ...
<LaserJock> At a minimum, required targets are the ones called by dpkg-buildpackage, namely, clean, binary, binary-arch, binary-indep, and build
<Kyral> ust put a touch or something in there
<Kyral> hey LJ, do me a favor
<Kyral> I wanna test a Irssi script, but do to so I need to detach this screen
<LaserJock> ok
<Kyral> I'm gonna reattach in like 7 mins
<Kyral> the script should pick itt up and change my status to away during then
<LaserJock> k
<Kyral> when I come back tell me if it did?
<Kyral> ty :D
<LaserJock> Kyral: arggh, I have to go to a meeting
<LaserJock> Kyral: you are away now
<Kyral> hehe cool it worked
<TheMuso> Hey all.
<segfault> can anyone review http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2217 ? it's just an updated version of an already uploaded package.
<chillywilly> where is pstopdf or ps2pdf?
<ajmitch__> gs-common: /usr/bin/ps2pdf
<Se7h> hi all
<chillywilly> thanks ajmitch__
<chillywilly> weird...maybe I was shelled into a different box.
#ubuntu-motu 2007-03-26
<TheMuso> Hey MOTUs.
<LaserJock> hi TheMuso 
<ajmitch> morning
* ajmitch dodges LaserJock's kick
<LaserJock> hi ajmitch ;-)
<LaserJock> authtool done?
<ajmitch> hah
<ajmitch> I was hacking on it last night :)
<danohuiginn> if I've subscribed the wrong team to a bug, can I unsubscribe them?
<ajmitch> there's a *long* way before it'll be 'done'
<LaserJock> danohuiginn: I know you can at least if you belong to the team
<danohuiginn> LaserJock: no, I don't. Subscribed archive admins to a bug, rather than sending it through universe sponsors
* ajmitch listens to a sabdfl interview
<ajmitch> I wonder what sort of things people asked
<LaserJock> danohuiginn: and if you go to the subscribe page it doesn't have an option?
<danohuiginn> LaserJock: no, only to subscribe someone else as well
<TheMuso> LaserJock: Hey I like your blog post.
<ajmitch> TheMuso: the bddebian interview?
<TheMuso> ajmitch: Yep.
<ajmitch> yeah that was great
* ajmitch gets to read about the motu superstars
<LaserJock> well, I need to do it better
<ajmitch> LaserJock: interview crimsun!
<LaserJock> I will
<LaserJock> and you too
<ajmitch> nah I'm not important
<LaserJock> if I do 1 a week I can get 53 MOTU people interviewed in a year
<LaserJock> 52 rather
<ajmitch> then we'll have to keep adding more so that you have no need to interview me :)
<LaserJock> all of the MOTU Council will have to be interviewed
<LaserJock> ;-)
* ajmitch steps down
<LaserJock> lol
<Seveas> LaserJock, "A MOTU a day, keeps the ajmitch away :p"
<ajmitch> exactly!
* ajmitch starts mailing the TB
<LaserJock> lol
<ajmitch> reminds me, where's sistpoty?
<LaserJock> Seveas: ubotu back up and running now?
<ajmitch> sure, check -bugs
<ajmitch> hm
<ajmitch> bug 96002
<ubotu> Malone bug 96002 in gnome-volume-manager "Gnome Volume Manager don't work and the sound is very loud" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96002
* ajmitch thinks that's not g-v-m :)
<ajmitch> volume is a nicely overused word
* ajmitch gets busy hacking so that LaserJock has no time to interview him
<bddebian> heh
<bddebian> LaserJock: ajmitch should have been your first man!
<ajmitch> nah I would have taken 6 months to reply :)
<LaserJock> bddebian: well, he's on my list too
* ajmitch burns the list
* bddebian hacks planet and erases entry
<LaserJock> lol
<LaserJock> shesh
<bddebian> I look like the freakin' idiot that I am :'-(
<LaserJock> I went to all that work and you guys are so negative ;-)
<TheMuso> bddebian: Don't be so damn hard on yourself.
<TheMuso> LaserJock: They have no reason to be./
<LaserJock> last time I do anything nice for you guys
<ajmitch> aw
<ajmitch> LaserJock: the bddebian interview was great!
<ajmitch> I'm not negative about the work you've done
<LaserJock> I think he did great
<ajmitch> just about interviewing me :)
<bddebian> LaserJock: I very much appreciate the sentiment, I'm just not exactly a great example :-)
<LaserJock> his stuff on the community and his advice was perfect
<LaserJock> you are a perfect example Barry
<LaserJock> you've been here through everything
<LaserJock> you've had to step out for a while
<LaserJock> you've come back
<LaserJock> you've been yelled at by core-devs and still stuck through it :-)
<geser> bddebian: if you can be a MOTU than everyone can
<ajmitch> bddebian: you're a better example than I am
* ajmitch tries to remember the last time he did an upload
<Nafallo> hmm
<bddebian> geser: Hrm, I'm not quite sure how I should take that? :-)
<Nafallo> I think I might have uploaded gajim a while ago :-P
<LaserJock> the point is
<LaserJock> Behind Ubuntu isn't about showing off the superstars so much
<LaserJock> it's about giving people a view of the real MOTU
* ajmitch tries to make the gtk+ widgets line up to the reality in his head
<LaserJock> that we're just real people like everybody else
<Nafallo> should have been Behind He-Man then ;-)
<LaserJock> heh
<LaserJock> so I'm going to interview new MOTUs
<LaserJock> probably even Hopefuls
<geser> ajmitch: there is your solution: become a MOTU superstar to avoid an interview :)
<ajmitch> geser: darn, that means having to do work
<LaserJock> well, you know the real way to get out of it
<Nafallo> LaserJock: sounds good. then you won't interview me or ajmitch :-)
<LaserJock> if *you* had come up with it
<LaserJock> I don't have to get interviewed because I'm running it ;-)
<Nafallo> haha
<TheMuso> LaserJock: I think we can solve that one easily enough.
<LaserJock> no way
<TheMuso> You're not getting out of it that easily. Right guys?
<LaserJock> ummm
<Nafallo> ofcourse not :-)
<ajmitch> TheMuso: I agree!
<LaserJock> wow, we're up to 136 apps for SoC
<bddebian> LaserJock: Actually now that you mention it, you should have started with yourself :-)
<LaserJock> bddebian: that's silly :-)
<Paddy_EIRE> could anyone help compiling an app called QFlash for ubuntu?
<reitblatt> I can give it a try
<Paddy_EIRE> well I extracted the file and did ./configure only for nothing to happen
<reitblatt> Paddy_EIRE: let's move this to #ubuntu
<Paddy_EIRE> ok
<ajmitch> tsmithe: you should try & make it clear that you're trying to raise funds for something :)
<reitblatt> can someone upload my patch for bug #84874 ?
<ubotu> Malone bug 84874 in libopensync-plugin-google-calendar "missing helper" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84874
<LaserJock> oh my, what a confusing blog post
<ajmitch> which post?
<ajmitch> reitblatt: I'd like to find out why it's mistakenly in main before touching it
<LaserJock> ajmitch: tsmithe's
<ajmitch> heh right
<reitblatt> ajmitch: gotcha
<LaserJock> I don't really get what he's saying
<ajmitch> that there are 'mirrors' of the planet ubuntu content
<ajmitch> and he doesn't like that
<LaserJock> it does kinda stink that they just redo planet to get ad space
<LaserJock> but it's kinda cool that they think it's worth it
<ajmitch> there's more than one of them ripping off planet
<welshbyte> i don't really mind my blog feed being used wherever... it's the chance you take by being open source ;)
<welshbyte> as long as no one changes what i say to make it look like i said something different, that is
<_MMA_> sigh
<ajmitch> I agree
<joejaxx> grrr
<joejaxx> diff -Nurp is not working
<ajmitch> fix it!
<joejaxx> ajmitch: i just tried creating a patch
<joejaxx> but the -u application flag for diff is not working
<ajmitch> lies
<ajmitch> all lies
<joejaxx> lol
<joejaxx> ajmitch: how does this look for bug 53001
<ubotu> Malone bug 53001 in wordpress "examples-mysql not adapted to ubuntu" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/53001
<joejaxx> http://fluxbuntu.org/bug53001.patch
<ajmitch> ugh
<ajmitch> don't drop virtual hosts into apache.conf :)
<joejaxx> ajmitch: that was already there
<ajmitch> use stuff like /etc/apache2/sites-available
<ajmitch> well your patch has a lot of unnecessary changes then
<ajmitch> including the whole debian changelog, etc
<ajmitch> makes it hard ot see what you've changed
<joejaxx> ajmitch: how do i make diff only look at changed files?
<joejaxx> i thought it was diff -Nurp dir dir
<ajmitch> aren't you using debdiff?
<ajmitch> it's much easier
<joejaxx> ok
<ajmitch> debdiff oldversion.dsc newversion.dsc
<joejaxx> ajmitch: http://fluxbuntu.org/bug53001.patch
<joejaxx> used debdiff this time :)
<joejaxx> debdiff makes it much cleaner
<joejaxx> or anyone else?
<joejaxx> i wanted to know if i did that correctly or not
<joejaxx> :)
<ajmitch> probably
<Fujitsu> Apart from breaking the FHS, looks OK.
<ajmitch> now that there's not so much cruft I can see that it's not as crazy as I thought
<joejaxx> :)
<ajmitch> Fujitsu: debian has a long history of that
<joejaxx> Fujitsu: yeah i added a little summary to README.debian about that :P
<Fujitsu> ajmitch: Noted, but I still don't like it.
<ajmitch> you don't need to like it
<Fujitsu> Obviously.
<joejaxx> so what happens next, upload it to the launchpad bug page?
<joejaxx> as an attachment?
<tritium> LaserJock: did you find out what's delaying the upload of l-r-m?
<ajmitch> hey tritium 
<tritium> hey there ajmitch 
<ajmitch> probably that it's the weekend :)
<tritium> yeah, could be :)
* tritium was hoping for fixed wireless before his flight tomorrow morning
<ajmitch> afaict it's just held up in binary NEW
<ajmitch> one moment..
<tritium> k, thx
<ajmitch> i386?
<tritium> yep
<ajmitch> https://launchpad.net/+builds/+build/313591
<ajmitch> resulting binaries on that page
<tritium> gracias :)
<LaserJock> ajmitch: oh, that's smart. I should have thought of that
<tritium> Thanks, ajmitch.  That's a big help
<ajmitch> np
<Fujitsu> Thanks Amaranth.
<Amaranth> little late :)
<Amaranth> was busy in -effects
<LaserJock> hi Hobbsee 
<Fujitsu> Afternoon, Hobbsee.
<Hobbsee> hey LaserJock, Fujitsu 
<RAOF> Hm.  Bug #95814 seems to have had apport-retrace run over it (the need-amd64-retrace tag has been removed), but the stacktrace is still all "?? in ()"
<ubotu> Malone bug 95814 in banshee "[apport]  banshee.exe crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 67344)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95814
<ubotu> Malone bug 67344 in banshee "Crash while importing / trying to play at the same time" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/67344
<Fujitsu> RAOF: Probably means that the debug symbols aren't around at the moment, or have been removed from the archive, or similar.
<RAOF> Right, so it's not a misunderstanding on my part of how apport-retrace works?
<Fujitsu> I don't believe so.
<RAOF> Right.
<RAOF> That's annoying :(
<Fujitsu> The crashes need to be retraced before the symbols are removed from the repos, unfortunately.
<RAOF> When are the symbols removed?
<Fujitsu> Probably when the next version is uploaded.
<RAOF> My crash logs are from the most recent banshee.
<Fujitsu> Hm.
<RAOF> My laptop's apt-cache seems to think there's the appropriate banshee-dbgsym package available, too.
<RAOF> Where would be the right place to file a bug about that?  /apport?  /malone?  Is it bugworthy?
<superm1_> RAOF, u mean what i just menionted at :02, or something that was mentioned in between my disconnect?
<RAOF> superm1_: I don't see anything you mentioned at :02.  I was refering to apport-retrace failing to create a useful stacktrace for banshee
<superm1_> RAOF, oh then it looks like my message was lost before i got disconnected then
<superm1_> i was asking racarr:, in the beryl packages that got into feisty, it appears that beryl-xgl is gone now (and hence beryl-manager is broke for xgl).  was this intentional?
<RAOF> You are, however, welcome to comment on my question :)
<superm1_> RAOF, are you meaning to point out a bug in apport-retrace then i take it?
<RAOF> Yes.
<RAOF> Well, somewhere in the Malone/need-amd64-retrace tag/apport-retrace nexus.
<Amaranth> arg!
<superm1_> i'd guess: https://launchpad.net/apport
<Amaranth> some common package/app is doing evil things to users' home dir
<superm1_> with the bugs under that
<Fujitsu> Um, RAOF, now I look at that bug...
<Fujitsu> Don't file a bug.
<Amaranth> i've gotten like 10 bugs in last 3 days from people saying alacarte is broken because ~/.local is owned by root
<Fujitsu> RAOF: The retrace isn't finished yet. You'll see two extra comments added when it's done
<RAOF> That's... awkward.
<Fujitsu> How?
<Amaranth> RAOF: also, older coredumps won't give good retraces
<RAOF> That was in reference to Amaranth's problem of something chowning .local
<Fujitsu> Ah.
* Hobbsee keeps playing with beryl
<Amaranth> it's freaking annoying
<RAOF> Amaranth: Yeah, but my coredump is nice and fresh.
<RAOF> As of yesterday :)
<Amaranth> iirc pitti said the retrace service had enough work to do to churn for the whole weekend
<Fujitsu> It's taken the bug for processing, shouldn't be more than another few minutes.
<Fujitsu> Actually.
<Fujitsu> That's not the bug I thought it was...
<Fujitsu> If it doesn't appear in a few minutes, it has probably choked on that retrace, and you should poke pitti about it.
<Fujitsu> I see that the addition of the tag was 20 /hours/ ago, whereas I originally read minutes :-/
<RAOF> :)
<RAOF> Compiz bug for you Amaranth!  Someone else has found that the nvidia drivers suck :)
<Amaranth> haha
* Amaranth is still chewing on compiz bug mail
<RAOF> I'll reject it on the basis of evil nVidia, then :)
<RAOF> That's ok, right Amaranth?
<Amaranth> already done
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-motu.log
<Amaranth> pochu: Ah, so you're the other one doing compiz bug triage. :)
<ajmitch> RAOF: btw, stuff like mono apps often won't get a useful stacktrace, because they're run in a JIT
<pochu> Amaranth: mostly desktop-effects :)
<pochu> Amaranth: though my knowledge is minimun :(
<pochu> but I help in what I can :)
<Amaranth> Well, I remember I was looking for you a week or so ago to tell you not to upstream every single bug report. :)
<Amaranth> But that doesn't seem to be a problem now so...
<pochu> hehe, ok :)
<Amaranth> btw, does the launchpad beta spit out a page that your browser wants to download for anyone else?
<Amaranth> like 25% of the time when i try to use it
<Amaranth> i thought it might just be me
<pochu> Amaranth: a bin file?
<Amaranth> yeah
<pochu> Amaranth: known bug (also in productive LP) :(
<pochu> though they don't know how to fix it hehe
<Amaranth> is it just when it's under high load?
<Amaranth> because lp also goes extremely slowly when it does it to me
<Amaranth> which is kind of funny
<pochu> it's always slow to me ;)
<Amaranth> when it's going slow because of high load it makes you fetch most things twice, not exactly helping the load problems
<Fujitsu> Amaranth: I get the same, the frequency changes too :(
<Fujitsu> Really annoying.
<Fujitsu> And it only started recently.
<pochu> yeah, also the left bar doesn't work properly sometimes (need to refresh)
<pochu> but we are beta testers, aren't we? :)
<Amaranth> heh
<crimsun> it's more funner on 56kbps dialup. No, really. It's ponies!
<Fujitsu> pochu: That's like due to the Javascript not loading due to the same issue.
<Fujitsu> crimsun: That sounds great!
<pochu> Fujitsu: known bug?
<Fujitsu> (you're on 56k now? I thought it was 28k...)
<crimsun> it has always been 56kbps, but it's effectively 28.8
<Amaranth> pochu: same bug
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<pochu> ah :)
<Amaranth> crimsun: that's...painful
<crimsun> Amaranth: builds character
<Amaranth> well, better than what i'll likely have as of sometime today
<Amaranth> no internet :/
<pochu> where are u then? :)
<Amaranth> unless these guys except half the money i owe today and the rest in 2 weeks
<ajmitch> crimsun: you make a cup of coffee for every page load?
<Fujitsu> My days of 28.8kbps are over as of about 6 months ago :)
<crimsun> ajmitch: jog down the block, refill coffee, read the paper, ...
<ajmitch> Amaranth: why so broke?
<Amaranth> ajmitch: just starting a new job
<ajmitch> ah
<ajmitch> oh dear
* ajmitch hides
<Fujitsu> Oh dear, we're doomed.
* Fujitsu hides too.
<Amaranth> that i'll only have for about a month if they don't let me go to spain :P
<ajmitch> good luck with that
* pochu is in spain :)
<crimsun> LongPointyStick is enjoying the vestiges of beryl.
<Amaranth> hell i'd be ready to smack something too ;)
* ajmitch is already ready to smack something
<joejaxx> lol
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> was
<Amaranth> which reminds me, it's sad to see all the problems people are having with compiz in ubuntu
<Amaranth> i guess it just shows how fast this stuff is moving
<ajmitch> hey Hobbsee 
<Amaranth> because compiz from latest git is so much better in all the little things it fixes (and some big things)
<ajmitch> Amaranth: so push to get it in
<Hobbsee> hiya
<Amaranth> seb128 tried getting a snapshop of the 0.4 head in
<Amaranth> seems to have died
<pochu> heya Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hiya pochu 
<Amaranth> gandalfn is on a quest to backport half of git into the 0.3.6 package to work around UVF ;)
<crimsun> that way madness lies.
<Amaranth> i won't touch that package
<crimsun> oh I remember the grey hairs with vlc and backporting round about, oh, say breezy
<Amaranth> i've got this plugin to do edge resistance without wobbly but i just attached the plain .c file to the bug and left it for someone else to try to figure out
<Amaranth> it's got like 20 patches
<Amaranth> one reruns autoconf, another rebuilds the gconf schema...
<pochu> heya Lure
<pochu> desktop-effects cleaned up :) just 1 bug unconfirmed, which is bug 94906. anybody want to finish the work? :)
<ubotu> Malone bug 94906 in desktop-effects "Unable to use due to special xorg.conf settings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94906
<Lure> hi pochu and motu!
<Amaranth> pochu: dunno wtf they're talking about, since when did desktop-effects edit your xorg.conf?
<ajmitch> restricted-manager does
<Amaranth> hmm, maybe desktop-effects calls out to it
<Amaranth> it does :/
<pochu>  * Add 02_check_restricted_manager.patch: Call 'restricted-manager
<pochu>     --check-composite', and if that succeeded (i. e. a composite driver was
<pochu>     available and enabled), ask to restart the app after rebooting and exit.
<Amaranth> pochu: reassign to restricted-manager and wishlist it
<pochu> changelog from pitti
<pochu> Amaranth: ok :)
<pochu> thanks ;)
<pochu> do you guys know what has happened to Ubugtu?
<Amaranth> bug 1
<ubotu> Malone bug 1 in ichthux "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<ajmitch> it was killed off
<Amaranth> they merged
<pochu> have ubotu and ubugtu been merged?
<Amaranth> yeah
<pochu> :)
<Amaranth> ubugtu was running some channel management stuff too, was kind of weird
<pochu> then Seveas forgot to log ubotu in #ubuntu-iso :(
<Amaranth> pochu: nice, desktop-effects has 3 important bugs, one typo bug, and a couple wishlist/low bugs :)
<Amaranth> now get compiz down to that ;)
<pochu> Amaranth: 104 bugs in compiz :-/
<pochu> 103 now :)
<jussi01> morning motu's
<Amaranth> when i started it had 74 and i knocked it down to ~60
<Amaranth> i think half of them are actually bug 89189
<ubotu> Malone bug 89189 in xorg "No text in save/dialog boxes" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89189
<pochu> hehe
<Amaranth> Burgundavia: are you still using compiz?
<pochu> Amaranth: we can make a good bughelper clue :)
<Amaranth> "some sort of invisible stuff" == that bug
<Amaranth> generally
<Burgundavia> compiz bugs used to be down at around 50 when I was doing it :)
<Burgundavia> as for running compiz, no, I value stablity and not ripping out my hair
<crimsun> there are no bugs, only features.
<Amaranth> Burgundavia: do you have XAANoOffscreenPixmaps enabled in your xorg.conf?
<Burgundavia> no idea, let me check
<Amaranth> if not please add it, restart X, and test bug 38121 again :)
<ubotu> Malone bug 38121 in compiz "gnome-window-decorator does not update titles" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/38121
<Amaranth> should be in the Device section, btw
<Seveas> @join #ubuntu-iso
<Seveas> sorry pochu
<pochu> Seveas: thanks :) will ubotu take some time in join?
<crimsun> pochu: do you have time to review #95514's affect on amule?
<pochu> bug 95514
<ubotu> Malone bug 95514 in wxwidgets2.8 "[UVFe]  wxwidgets 2.8.3.0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95514
<pochu> crimsun: already running in amule (I have rebuilt it, didn't know whether that was neccessary or not)
<pochu> crimsun: at least bug 68792 and bug 81980 are still there :-/
<ubotu> Malone bug 68792 in amule "amule crashes when trying to download kad nodes" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/68792
<ubotu> Malone bug 81980 in amule "Amule Crash when I try to get the server list" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81980
<crimsun> ok, so does 2.8.3.0 actually fix any of our reported bugs?
<pochu> crimsun: not sure, but I think not :(
<Amaranth> Burgundavia: Now that I look at it most of your bugs for compiz seem to be bug 89189 which is fixed by adding that option to xorg.conf
<ubotu> Malone bug 89189 in xorg "No text in save/dialog boxes" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89189
<pochu> not sure about those apport reports (I'm not good with stacktraces)
<Burgundavia> Amaranth: hmm, lovely. Why not turn the option on by default then?
<pochu> but the changelog doesn't mention them
<Amaranth> because it disabled most of the stuff that makes XAA useful and kills performance when you're not using compiz
<crimsun> pochu: if you're interested in wxw2.8, please continue to track it. Currently my vote is +0 for that UVFe
<pochu> Seveas: thanks :)
<pochu> crimsun: ok, I'll try to see if it fixes any known bug
<crimsun> thanks
<ajmitch> if you don't know of it fixing any bugs, why are you requesting it?
<pochu> ajmitch: I thought it would fix some bugs (since it's a bugfix release) but I have looked at it after requesting it :/
<racarr> Amaranth: I still find "XAA" and "useful" being used in same same sentence funny
<racarr> Amaranth: It's like "Disabling the firewall gets rid of the stuff that makes windows secure"
<Amaranth> yeah well
<Amaranth> it's a noticeable performance difference
<Amaranth> and daniels said not to do it so...
<racarr> It's strange because I have the same bug
<racarr> on EXA
<Amaranth> i'm thinking i should reassign bug 77164 to amarok
<ubotu> Malone bug 77164 in compiz "Intense processor activity when Amarok is maximized" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77164
<Amaranth> the only thing i could think that would cause it is amarok redrawing part of itself very fast and causing lots of damage events
<Amaranth> which, well, will make the WM spin more
<Amaranth> alright, compiz is down to 85 bugs
<Amaranth> :D
<Lathiat> hahaha
<Lathiat> ONLY!
<Fujitsu> At least it's in main.
<Amaranth> Lathiat: a couple serious bugs, a dozen or so crashes that are two old to retrace, some wishlist stuff, etc
<dholbach> hellas
<RAOF> As in "hella, yeah"? :)
<LaserJock> ajmitch: ping
<macd> RAOF, hows the IT world in AU ?
<dholbach> RAOF: as in 'hello' in greek ;-)
* macd hears mixed things
<RAOF> The IT world in .au is pretty much like the IT world everywhere else, I think :)
<RAOF> dholbach: Cool, I learn (and probably forget) something new everyday :)
<ajmitch> LaserJock: pong
<ajmitch> hey dholbach 
<dholbach> hey ajmitch
<Fujitsu> Too many AUians around at the moment.
<LaserJock> yes
<LaserJock> taking over the world
<LaserJock> if only you can get of the island
<RAOF> It's our afternoon.  You should all be asleep :)
<Fujitsu> That we are.
<Fujitsu> Damnit.
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: Isn't it like 3am where you are?
<LaserJock> umm, almost 1am
<ajmitch> RAOF: why should I be sleeping?
<macd> if only they would give those AU's some more intarwebs
<Amaranth> 3am here :/
<Fujitsu> macd: That would be nice... Our tubes are very clogged.
* Fujitsu never got the US timezones.
<macd> Fujitsu, yeah I have peers in AU that constantly complain about "regulated" and throttled internet
<macd> I cant even fathom such things ;)
* StevenK ponders replacing the hard drive in this machine.
<Fujitsu> StevenK: Is it dieing, or too small?
<macd> does it sound like a rock on the concrete when it spins yet ;)
<StevenK> It's more mis-partitioned.
<StevenK> And it's a PATA drive, whereas the new drive is a yummy SATA II drive.
<macd> you know they make software for that sorta thing ;)
<Fujitsu> macd: I was thinking the same.
<Fujitsu> But SATAII sounds nicer.
<macd> indeed it does
<RAOF> ajmitch: When I'm awake, everyone else is meant to be asleep.  It's a little known exclusion-principle.
<macd> I picked up a 320gb sata2 for like 80 last week, I was so happy
<StevenK> And it's also too small to really care much about fixing.
<Fujitsu> RAOF: Except for the fact that half the active channel is in AU/NZ.
* RAOF can't remember where anyone is,.
<macd> the rest are just underslept americans 
* RAOF goes off to commit some yoga.
<zakame> hi all
<ajmitch> hey zakame 
<zakame> yo ajmitch
<zakame> I'm on plan9 under qemu now, just testing :)
* StevenK waits for 9buntu to pop up.
<zakame> hehehe
<zakame> has anybody started with the revctl'd homedirs idea on GSoC2007?
<phanatic> zakame: nobody went crazy hopefully :)
<zakame> [no matches in 9.intro.pdf 9.ps 9.ps.gz bin/ kp.ps kp.ps.gz lib/ pikestyle.pdf plan9jun.tgz src/ tmp/ trofftut.ps zakame.png] 
<zakame> gaah ctrl-f completion
<zakame> phanatic: well I've this idea of implementing that plan9-style :P
<zakame> maybe using pdumpfs (but I remember someone had thought of this too long before SoC)
<phanatic> zakame: i don't know plan9 that well tbh
<zakame> phanatic: well plan9 already has that kind of functionality, via its fossil+venti filesystem
<zakame> a plan9 system with that has the capability of doing temporary and archival snapshots; the temp every 15 min and good for 4h; the archival, every morning
<phanatic> sounds pretty cool
<zakame> and the backups are easily accessible under different directories, sorted by date, e.g. /n/sourcesdump/2007/02/24/file
<zakame> pdumpfs seems to already do this under Linux, but I've yet to see how feasible it can be
<dholbach> doko: do you think we should get the changes for bug 95983 in?
<ubotu> Malone bug 95983 in Ubuntu "Burning CDs requires apps to be run as Sudo" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95983
<dholbach> doko: do you think we should get the changes for bug 95893 in?
<ubotu> Malone bug 95893 in gcc-h8300-hms "[UVFe Sync Request]  gcc-h8300-hms 1:3.4.6-2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95893
<dholbach> sorry, wrong bug
<dholbach> doko: the changes are HUGE, so I'm not entirely sure about it
<Fujitsu> We've had that version previously, haven't we?
<Fujitsu> It's reverting from 4.1 due to it breaking a few things... Surely that's a good thing?
<dholbach> oh right - it has an epoch now
<dholbach> still I'd like to hear doko about it - it's his area of expertise :)
<\sh> moins
<doko> dholbach: I don't care much about the cross compilers; if 4.x doesn't work, the fallback to 3.4 should be ok
<dholbach> doko: ok - thanks
<\sh> guys, where is this script to change debian/control to mention ubuntu maintainer fields...
<dholbach> \sh: if you find it, please add it to MOTU/FAQ :)
<StevenK> \sh: Commonly called "emacs" :-P
<\sh> dholbach: hehe ;)
<\sh> StevenK: well, yes, but someone wrote a small script...so this script i need to find :)
<StevenK> \sh: I'd find it useful too. I keep doing it by hand.
<dholbach> .xchat2/xchatlogs/FreeNode-#ubuntu-motu.log:Mr 23 16:10:32 geser       jdong: use Lutin's script for the maintainer change (http://dunnewind.net/~lutin/code/build_scripts/update-maintainer), so you don't need to remember
<\sh> StevenK: and it's called "vi" ;)
<\sh> dholbach: you rock :)
<dholbach> \sh: grep -i maintainer .xchat2/xchatlogs/*motu* | grep -i script | grep http
<dholbach> no magic :)
<StevenK> Ouch, that script is evil.
<\sh> dholbach: when you have the logfiles at hand
* StevenK ponders writing his own.
<\sh> StevenK: I think we have to tweak this script to be correct ;)
<StevenK> But it's 2 pages of shell!
<StevenK> I could write one in 5 lines of Python.
<\sh> hehe...this one is funny
<\sh> mail=$(grep -E "^Maintainer" debian/control | sed -r 's/.*<(.*)>/\1/')
<\sh> case $mail in
<\sh>     "adconrad@0c3.net")     email="Adam Conrad <adconrad@ubuntu.com>"       ;;
<\sh>     "mpitt@debian.org")     email="Martin Pitt <martin.pitt@ubuntu.com>"    ;;
<\sh> esac
<\sh> wenn adam/pitti is package maintainer, rewrite his address with the ubuntu one lol nice one, really :)
<Fujitsu> That looks like it was lifted out of pkgbinarymangler.
<\sh> s/wenn/when/
<\sh> oh...sabine quit her position at denic...damn...Internet is changing in germany
<zakame> hi \sh!
<\sh> hey zakame
<welshbyte> morning all
<surak> Hello MOTUs!
<imbrandon> moins all
<welshbyte> good morning
<Fujitsu> Hi imbrandon.
<imbrandon> he Fujitsu , looks like i might be beefing up aurora today unexpectedly
* StevenK gars at his machine.
<Fujitsu> What's being done to it, imbrandon?
<dholbach> ok, unmetdeps bugs are now filed and will be tagged as unmetdeps in a bit
<Lutin> hi there
<StevenK> Fujitsu: imbrandon is putting some roast beef in an expansion solt.
<StevenK> slot, even
<imbrandon> well in the intrem of me and ajmitch working on it it only had one hdd in it ( well 4 in it, only one mounted ) and it threw it last night
<Fujitsu> StevenK: Sounds plausible.
<imbrandon> sooo its stitting off in the DC untill i drive up there this morning
<imbrandon> but i figure while i'm there i have ram to add
<imbrandon> sooo
<Fujitsu> OK.
* StevenK is trying to convince his amd64 that it can see the SATA drive he installed.
<imbrandon> hehe
* StevenK isn't having much luck.
<Fujitsu> imbrandon: I've got a patch for the LP account importer to check that the username has only sane characters.
<imbrandon> Fujitsu, rockin, i have it on intrepid and sparky running at 5am every day
<imbrandon> did you allow "."
<Fujitsu> -+.a-zA-Z0-9
<imbrandon> because useradd normaly dosent but i forced it too since some LP names had it
<imbrandon> kk
<imbrandon> you gonna be on for 2 more hours Fujitsu ?
<Fujitsu> imbrandon: Should be, maybe 2.5.
<Fujitsu> Depending on how tired I am.
<imbrandon> ok, i'm gonna grab a shower and head to the DC ( about a 30-45 minute drive from here )
<Fujitsu> OK.
<imbrandon> i should be ther ein less than 2 hours
<Fujitsu> See you then :)
<imbrandon> and i';ll add the update to the script
<Fujitsu> imbrandon: The new one is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12131/
<imbrandon> hrm there is no way to software raid a drive and lvm it huh ?
<imbrandon> s/drive/drive set/
<Fujitsu> I don't see why you couldn't...
<Fujitsu> (I've never used Linux software RAID)
<StevenK> imbrandon: Sure there is
<StevenK> imbrandon: Create the RAID array, pvcreate /dev/md?, and away you go
<imbrandon> will d-i let you do it? because i have a feeling i'm going to be replaceing that 250 with 2x160
<Fujitsu> Just configure the RAID, and use the volumes on it as LVM PVs... Should be fine.
<Fujitsu> imbrandon: It should do.
<StevenK> imbrandon: Yup
* StevenK has done two or three installations with it.
<imbrandon> kk
<imbrandon>  /boot and swap on non raid though right ?
<Fujitsu> There's little point having swap on a mirror.
<StevenK> imbrandon: I'd have a sda1 as a 100M /boot, sda2 as RAID, and sda3 as 1G swap. Same for sdb
<StevenK> Hrm. I think this machine has finally detected the SATA drive.
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> ok back in a bit
<DarkSun88> Hello
<DarkSun88> Any main sponsor here?
<crimsun> yes?
<DarkSun88> crimsun: Hi :)
<DarkSun88> crimsun: Can you so kind to check this sync? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gpaint/+bug/95944
<ubotu> Malone bug 95944 in gpaint "Please sync gpaint 0.3.0pre5-4 (main) from Debian (unstable)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<crimsun> DarkSun88: the debian/changelog entry for -3 is missing in the description.
<crimsun> blah
* crimsun -> class
<DarkSun88> crimsun: Tra to check now: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gpaint/+bug/95944
<ubotu> Malone bug 95944 in gpaint "Please sync gpaint 0.3.0pre5-4 (main) from Debian (unstable)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<DarkSun88> crimsun: The version of the package is -4 and not -3
<imbrandon> re
<Fujitsu> Hi imbrandon.
<ajmitch> hi imbrandon 
<imbrandon> heya ajmitch 
<highvoltage> hey urbrandon
<ajmitch> fixed up aurora?
<imbrandon> ajmitch, i'm at the office about to hook a head on aurora
<imbrandon> nope just walked in
<imbrandon> i think the 250 bit the dist
<imbrandon> dust*
<DarkSun88> Any main sponsor here?
<DarkSun88> Could you so kind to check this bug? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gpaint/+bug/95944
<ubotu> Malone bug 95944 in gpaint "Please sync gpaint 0.3.0pre5-4 (main) from Debian (unstable)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<DarkSun88> It's sync
<\sh> DarkSun88: I think that's more #ubuntu-devel :)
<DarkSun88> \sh: Thank you for information.
<\sh> DarkSun88: and without a freeze exception from <god of release maintainer> there are no syncs in main
<Fujitsu> \sh: Why not?
<cypher1> i cannot seem to find a package that delivers qtmake
<cypher1> am i missing something ?
<Hobbsee> cypher1: qmake, you mean?
<cypher1> Hobbsee, yes qmake, sorry
<cypher1> let me search again
<cypher1> Hobbsee, got it thanks! :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<\sh> Fujitsu: new upstream versions == freeze exception...and other syncs == archive maintainer, that's what I meant
<Fujitsu> \sh: Syncs are under the same restrictions as normal uploads, surely?
<imbrandon> woot i'm the man
<imbrandon> ajmitch, Fujitsu : aurora is fixed and will be back up in moments
<bddebian> Heya gang
<imbrandon> heya bddebian 
<bddebian> Hi imbrandon
<welshbyte> ello bddebian 
<bddebian> Heya welshbyte
<Monk-e> https://launchpad.net/beryl/ at the right it says "Doesn't use Malone" under Product Status, is this information outdated?
<Hobbsee> Monk-e: no, it's correct.  you're looking in the wrong place, i suspect
<lupine_85> not particularly, we use trac ;)
<Monk-e> But people can report bugs to beryl packages in ubuntu can't they?
<lupine_85> well, they can
<sharms> it makes no sense to file ubuntu bugs under an external tracker
<sharms> if every project did that things would be a huge mess
<pochu> Monk-e: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/beryl/+bugs
<pochu> err, sorry
<lupine_85> well, I fail at launchpad ;)
<pochu> Monk-e: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/beryl-core/+bugs
<lupine_85> and I like my metadata, etc
<Monk-e> pochu, I know, that's why I said it. ;)
<pochu> Monk-e: oh, but this is the ubuntu beryl bugs, and the other is the upstream beryl product (which doesnt use malone)
<lupine_85> ah, the joy of useless backtraces...
<Monk-e> Ok, it is kind of confusing though.
<sharms> lupine_85: can't retrace?
<Monk-e> Could it be possibly cleared up? Saying that if there's a bug in upstream it should be reported to <berylsbugtracker>?
<Monk-e> Never mind, I think I'm misinterpreting things anyway. :)
<bddebian> Hmm, whatever happened to ESR I wonder? :-)
<bddebian> Heya tritium
<tritium> hi bddebian :)
* tritium is at the airpot
<tritium> airport, even
<bddebian> heh
<tritium> Well, we're boarding.  Take it easy, bddebian.
<bddebian> Later man
<Hobbsee> bye tritium!
<nixternal> boo
<bddebian> aaahhh
<bddebian> Hi nixternal
<nixternal> howdy bddebian 
<lupine_85> So, erm, how does one close a bug on LP?
<lupine_85> specifically bug 95565
<ubotu> Malone bug 95565 in beryl-core "Package "emerald" not available" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95565
<lupine_85> ah, got it
* lupine_85 vindictively kicks the interface a few times
<bddebian> heh
<lupine_85> most of the SIGSEGVs are a bug to do with x.org, IIRC
<lupine_85> (the ones in eventLoop)
<lupine_85> bug 95763
<ubotu> Malone bug 95763 in beryl-core "Returning to kwin from beryl squares the number of desktops." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95763
<lupine_85> that's a bug in kicker, not beryl :p
<Hobbsee> lupine_85: then fix the kicker to work with beryl :)
<lupine_85> haha, nice one
<lupine_85> it probably just needs to update it's viewport count when the workspace count changes
<lupine_85> oh, and it draws viewport preview for the current viewport on the space for viewport 1 :/
<Hobbsee> lupine_85: want to see some crack?
* bddebian wants some crack
<Hobbsee> http://buntudot.org/people/~hobbsee/snapshot6.png and http://buntudot.org/people/~hobbsee/snapshot7.png
<Hobbsee> lupine_85: bddebian ^
<Hobbsee> well, more something trippy and weird :P
* lupine_85 looks at the crack
<lupine_85> has someone been playing with beryl-desktop-manager?
<Hobbsee> lupine_85: yeah
<lupine_85> thought so :p
<Hobbsee> trippy thing.
<lupine_85> go on, report a bug for me to reject, I darrrrrrrre you :D
<Hobbsee> still heaps of bugs yet
<Hobbsee> heh
<bddebian> aaaahhh my eyes
<lupine_85> nah, it's caused because there's no longer anything managing that background (for whatever reason)
<lupine_85> restarting kdesktop should fix it
<Hobbsee> lupine_85: that you cant ctrl+c beryl from a terminal - it stops all keyboard input, until you restart X.
<Hobbsee> yeah, thoguht it might.
<Hobbsee> think that was with a crackful option on
<bddebian> And why is this crap such an "important" package?
<lupine_85> bddebian: no apparent reason
<Hobbsee> but i could reproduce the solitare effect all the time
<Hobbsee> bddebian: because its' bling!!!
<lupine_85> except for being part of the fix for bug 1
<ubotu> Malone bug 1 in ichthux "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<lupine_85> :p
<Hobbsee> bddebian: dont you want wobbly windows??
<bddebian> No
<bddebian> lupine_85: Sorry, I don't exactly see that as the "windows killer" app
<lupine_85> Hobbsee: I've played with bdm somewhat, too... did you enable the "desktop manager supports viewports" option in beryl-settings?
<lupine_85> bddebian: you might not, but a lot of windows users think differently
<bddebian> I AM a Windows user
<welshbyte> i like the looking out of your cube over the sea effect, nice touch
<lupine_85> it's a bit sad how much some people depend on eyecandy
<Hobbsee> lupine_85: i had, but the solitare happens with both it on and off
<shawarma> Hobbsee: How do you make those screenshots?
<bddebian> I live and breed Windows for my "job"
* Hobbsee likes the cube
<Hobbsee> shawarma: ksnapshot
<lupine_85> poor bddebian :D
* highvoltage hears screeching of chalk on board
<bddebian> Erer that should have been "live and breath" sheesh
<lupine_85> mm, ksnapshot++
<shawarma> Hobbsee: Is that different from Imagemagick's import?
<shawarma> Hobbsee: When I use that, I don't see any of the fancy effects.
<lupine_85> especially with the delayed snapshots
<shawarma> Hobbsee: I don't even have my window border.
<Hobbsee> shawarma: with beryl enabled
<Hobbsee> lupine_85: indeed!
<shawarma> Hobbsee: And frankly I don't expect to, so I'm just curious why it works for you.
<bddebian> lupine_85: And I'm not trying to dis your work, I just don't get the appeal I guess :-(
<lupine_85> well, bdm needs a helluva lot of work anyway :)
<lupine_85> bddebian: no worries :)
<bddebian> I'd rather seem some nice games for GNU/Linux ;-)
<bddebian> Goddamn I can't type today
<lupine_85> !wesnoth
<lupine_85> ?
<Hobbsee> shawarma: it's just with ksnapshot, with kde, aquamarine, and beryl running
<ubotu> wesnoth: fantasy turn-based strategy game. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1.8-1 (edgy), package size 1820 kB, installed size 4140 kB
<bddebian> Wesnoth blows compared to Oblivion or NeverWinterNights
<lupine_85> NWN runs in linux
<lupine_85> :
<lupine_85> :p
<bddebian> NWN does but I don't think theres an NWN2 client is there?
<shawarma> Hobbsee: Are you using xserver-xgl?
<lupine_85> not yet, maybe at some point
<Hobbsee> shawarma: no.  intel 965
<Hobbsee> so, aiglx
<lupine_85> but I'd imagine it'll work with the magic of cedega
* welshbyte is awaiting a hardware delivery in a couple of days that'll allow him to enable the crack
* lupine_85 <------ teh poor right now
<shawarma> Hobbsee: Does it work with import?
<lupine_85> and FFXII comes before NWN2 :D
<bddebian> pfft :)
<Hobbsee> shawarma: *shrug* - it's just like gnome-snapshot, i believe
<Hobbsee> it's not digikam or anything
<lupine_85> NWN << baldurs gate
<shawarma> Hobbsee: Weird. And you've done nothing special to make it work?
<Hobbsee> shawarma: not really.  only running the correct programs, in sequence (beryl, then emerald or aquamarine)
<Hobbsee> oh, and telling teh cube to be transparent
<shawarma> Hobbsee: Hm.m.. gnome-screenshot works.
<bddebian> lupine_85: You are obviously on crack :-)
<shawarma> Hobbsee: But Imagemagick's import doesn't. 
<Hobbsee> dunno about that, sorry
<bddebian> And how about Star Wars: KotR I and II ? :-)
<lupine_85> urgh, star wars
<shawarma> lupine_85: Maybe you have some interesting input on that.. Why does gnome-screenshot capture the effects of Beryl, but Imagemagick's import doesn't?
<lupine_85> erm, no idea :s
<Hobbsee> lupine_85: i'm wondering why the kpager viewports boxes are so big, too
<bddebian> Call of Duty I and II? :-)
<bddebian> Halo?
<lupine_85> kpager is just b0ken in general with viewports
<lupine_85> bddebian: Xbox? PS2? 
<lupine_85> :p
<bddebian> pfft
<Hobbsee> lupine_85: ahh.  fix it :)
* bddebian shuts up now
<lupine_85> heh, people complaining about missing beryl-xgl
<lupine_85> I must to work; after that, I'll look at bugs 95763 and 95706 in moar detail
<ubotu> Malone bug 95763 in beryl-core "Returning to kwin from beryl squares the number of desktops." [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95763
<ubotu> Malone bug 95706 in beryl-core "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGFPE in detectRefreshRateOfScreen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95706
<lupine_85> since they shouldn't be too hard to fix :p
<sacater> HI GUYS!
<bddebian> Hello sacater
<pochu> heya sacater
* sacater gives bddebian and pochu cookies
<sacater> :D
<pochu> :)
* sacater starts distributing cookies
<sacater> white or dark chocolate chip?
<Hobbsee> dark!
<sacater> Hobbsee: what is this stick i hear you have :|
<welshbyte> are we allowed to redistribute these cookies? maybe if we supply the recipe with them?
* bddebian cowers in the corner
<elkbuntu> ooohhh.. cookies?
* sacater gives out more cookies
<bddebian> welshbyte: No, they are non-free damnit! :-)
<Hobbsee> sacater: the Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
<sacater> bddebian: they are FREE
<sacater> Hobbsee: STICK!
* Hobbsee wants a cookie.
* sacater gives out cookies with both dark chocolate and light vanilla, to balance into luxery.
* welshbyte gets reminded of the cookie monster "virus" in the Hackers movie
* sacater gives Hobbsee a special cookie with a stick drawn with icing
<elkbuntu> bddebian, well it's not like anyone is going to want to poke through it after you've made alterations to the cookie
<sacater> welshbyte: do you have on DVD, i only have a crummy version i taped on the TV
<Hobbsee> :)
* sacater starts giving out milk chocolate buttons (dark and light), along with cookies
<bddebian> elkbuntu: hehe
<welshbyte> sacater: i think my housemate does, but i've seen it so many times it's imprinted on my brain
<sacater> welshbyte: dont suppose you could copy and mail to me :D
<welshbyte> no, that'd be illegal :P
<sacater> welshbyte: :(
<sacater> what about if you hide the disc in a very large cookie :D
<imbrandon> ...
<welshbyte> would you say that bug 96346 is a duplicate of bug 80316 ?
<ubotu> Malone bug 96346 in emerald-themes "[UNMETDEPS]  emerald-themes has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96346
<ubotu> Malone bug 80316 in emerald-themes "emerald-themes 0.1.2-0ubuntu1 has an unmet deps on Feisty" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80316
<dholbach> welshbyte: looks like it
<sacater> welshbyte: yep, duplicate
* welshbyte marks it
<dholbach> maybe the next iteration of the massfile script will have something like dup checking :)
<Lutin> even looks like there's no unmetdep
<Lutin> at least, installs fine here
<dholbach> coult be that it was fixed over the WE
<geser> dholbach: could the massfile script be improved that it also mails which unmet dep it was and on which arch?
<dholbach> geser: I don'T have information over all archs in my apt-cache
<geser> it's a little hard to discover in some months if this unmet dep is still the case or if was fixed in between
<geser> the arch you are running it would be enough
<imbrandon> dholbach, i can also run the script on other arches ( or you can for that matter ) in chroots in the community buildd's
<imbrandon> but that might make a bunch of dupes
<dholbach> yeah
<dholbach> we need to fix the dup bit yet :)
<dholbach> bughelper could help with that
<bersace> siretart: Hi, did you revu babl ( http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4722 ) and gegl ( http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4719 ) ?
<Lutin> someone around using feisty on amd64 ?
<geser> yes, me
<Lutin> geser: could you try to install thuban, modify /usr/bin/thuban to make it run with python2.4 and try to run it, to see if it launches ?
<geser> Lutin: after changing thuban to use python2.4 it starts
<jetsaredim> can someone help me with a problem with feisty and nvidia-glx??
<Lutin> geser: ok, cool. thanks :)
<welshbyte> jetsaredim: this isn't a support channel, you might want to try #ubuntu, #ubuntu+1 or file a bug on launchpad
<jetsaredim> k
<jdong> just a quick question; what happened to beryl-xgl in Ubuntu packaging of beryl?
<jdong> XGL people actually do need it :(
<jdong> standard beryl glitches badly on xgl.
<ivoks> on ati?
<jdong> well, /usr/bin/beryl-xgl is not in Ubuntu beryl packaging...
<jdong> probably removed for some reason?
<imbrandon> yes it was removed because ity contained mesa crap
<jdong> mmm.
<imbrandon> untill they can build it without the inline mesa ( post feisty ) it wont be in the archive
<jdong> I see.
* welshbyte wonders what the "off" stands for at the end of libmysqlclient15off
<jdong> official?
<welshbyte> could be
<ivoks> no
<ivoks>   * Renamed package libmysqlclient15 to libmysqlclient15off due to
<ivoks>     binary incompatible changes.
<ivoks> See /usr/share/doc/libmysqlclient15off/README.Debian
<welshbyte> ivoks: cheers :)
<ivoks> basicly, it is official :D
<sacater> anyone seen sabdfl?
<imbrandon> sacater, sure but he is not in here atm
<imbrandon> looks like -devel and launchpad atm
<sacater> ok
<imbrandon> geser, updated the url on ubuntuwire with a tad bit more info, i'll prettyfy it today with the exact instructions 
<imbrandon> just fyi
<geser> thanks
<maxamillion> i would like to inquire about what all obligations would come with being a MOTU in terms of amount of time spent, number of meetings to attend, number of packages to take responsibility for, etc. .... is there a link i should be referencing or am i in the right place?
<pochu> maxamillion: you can start here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU#head-ec7a97d5af67e96747b4f36993232ff434f4486c
<welshbyte> maxamillion: i'm not a motu myself but i like to help out whenever i have time, there's plenty to do and you can just jump right in really
* sacater waves at pochu 
<pochu> hey sacater!
<maxamillion> welshbyte: how do you contribue?
<pochu> neither am I :)
<sacater> welshbyte: im not MOTU either (I am under slow training though)
<sacater> MOTU would be nice
<sacater> but i dont have the time atm
<sacater> SATS
<DktrKranz> maxamillion, you can pick a task from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/TODO
<sacater> school work
<sacater> that shiz
<sacater> revision
<maxamillion> DktrKranz: thanks, i just noticed that link
<welshbyte> maxamillion: have a look at the links people have pasted, there's loads of information on the wiki :)
<maxamillion> i noticed there isn't a Xubuntu MOTU team ... why is that?
<DktrKranz> there are some easy task which can introduce you
<maxamillion> welshbyte: yeah, i'm just starting to read over it now :)
<DktrKranz> take a look at them
<maxamillion> DktrKranz: will do, thank you
<DktrKranz> check from resolved issues
<DktrKranz> and try yourself!
<welshbyte> maxamillion: MOTU takes care of all the packages in universe/multiverse... which includes packages available in kubuntu and xubuntu too
<DktrKranz> here you will find some great guys who will help you
<maxamillion> welshbyte: right, but on the wiki page there is a listing of a Kubuntu MOTU team but not one for Xubuntu ... there is a XFCE one which I would assume is what Jani handles
<maxamillion> welshbyte: reason i ask is because i am a xubuntu contributor
<welshbyte> maxamillion: well there's an XFCE group listed, I guess that's the relevant one
<welshbyte> s/group/team
<maxamillion> welshbyte: yeah
* welshbyte goes for dinner
<superm1> it appears that seahorse automatically pulls up a keyring dialog for some apps, but not debuild -S.  is there some magic necessary for it?
<DktrKranz> superm1, are you sure?
<maxamillion> well thanks to all, i have some reading to get done around the wiki and i'm sure i will be back
<DktrKranz> i use it, no seahorse but i'm able to sign packages
<superm1> 1024-bit DSA key, ID 80DF6D58, created 2006-10-13
<superm1> gpg: problem with the agent - disabling agent use
<superm1> debsign: gpg error occurred!  Aborting....
<superm1> debuild: fatal error at line 1155:
<superm1> running debsign failed
<superm1> but with falcon it works fine
<DktrKranz> anyway, i looked at BTS
<DktrKranz> and there's a workaround
<DktrKranz> wait just a second...
<superm1> sigining works fine without seahorse
<superm1> eg if kill the agent
<geser> afaik that's a known problem
* sacater toddles off for coffee
<superm1> geser, is there a workaround to disable it for debuild then, and still allow it in other apps?
<DktrKranz> superm1, http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=322208
<ubotu> Debian bug 322208 in seahorse "seahorse-agent: fails to be accessed from debuild" [Important,Open]  
<superm1> DktrKranz, thanks
<DktrKranz> it is told to set an evironment variable
<DktrKranz> but it can lead to some troubles...
<DktrKranz> so, be careful
<geser> superm1: I don't know, I don't use seahorse but it works with gnupg-agent
<DktrKranz> in such bug developers suggest to fix seahorse
<DktrKranz> i didn't check it in feisty
<superm1> DktrKranz, it appears that DEBUILD_PRESERVE_ENVVARS does work to fix it
<superm1> i just tried
<DktrKranz> yep, i tried some times ago
<DktrKranz> but i'm worried about potential breakages
<DktrKranz> so i disabled it and i'm using command line :)
<superm1> well is there much breakage that can be expected from having a DISPLAY variable set though in a build env
<DktrKranz> debsign is a friend of mine :)
<DktrKranz> anyway, let's see if we can do something with seahorse
<DktrKranz> i think the issue can be solved only there
<geser> I usually use -uc -us when building a source package and only sign it before uploading
<DktrKranz> mh
<DktrKranz> nice
<DktrKranz> so, you will be using debsign later on
<DktrKranz> anyway is's somewhat curious
<DktrKranz> debsign works perfectly
<DktrKranz> superm1, see also bug #78165
<ubotu> Malone bug 78165 in devscripts "debuild fails to use seahorse-agent" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78165
<geser> yes, I use debsign later. It has the advantage that I don't upload broken packages on mistake.
* sacater returns with coffee
<DktrKranz> well, didn't think about it :)
<DktrKranz> anyway, it's not a problem for me ;)
<superm1> geser, i think i like your method of signing before upload only too
<superm1> geser, it is indeed cleaner then doing it this way with preserving DISPLAY
<superm1> DktrKranz, thanks for the bug
<DktrKranz> you're welcome
<superm1> i'll subscribe to it and watch for more
<DktrKranz> hope it'll be fixed soon
<DktrKranz> i was working at bug #93741
<ubotu> Malone bug 93741 in mtop "[can-not-install]  maintainer script failure" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93741
<DktrKranz> there are similar bugs
<DktrKranz> i found a patch along the way
<DktrKranz> which could solve them
<DktrKranz> could you please double-check it?
<DktrKranz> superm1, oh it was *your* patch :)
<superm1> DktrKranz,  :)
<DktrKranz> nice work!
<DktrKranz> i modified it just a little bit
<superm1> glad it worked for you
<DktrKranz> but it worked perfectly
<DktrKranz> i added a function in order to work
<DktrKranz> but your idea is good
<superm1> from what i remember, firefox poking up a notification about needing to be restarted turned on the lightbulb in my mind
<DktrKranz> that's it
<DktrKranz> it took me a little bit to complete
<DktrKranz> i didn't figure to use a function
<Adri2000> superm1: how can you use you @ubuntu address as preferred address in LP? I thought that the preferred address was used to redirect the emails from the @ubuntu one
<superm1> which you would think makes an infinite loop pointing to my gmail one, but it works somehow :)
<DktrKranz> Adri2000, i thought so, but it worked :)
<superm1> probably when you "become" an ubuntu member, they take your primary at the time
<superm1> but dont update after that
<lionel> I read once it was updated by a cron weekly or something like that
<lionel> so the loop can take some time to occur...
<Adri2000> :s
<superm1> lionel, i've had mine like that since two weeks after i became an ubuntu member
<pochu> hasn't happened here using it for a month
<superm1> lionel, so maybe i'm just lucky :)
<superm1> lionel, that was last year in september
<lionel> oh, good news so :)
<DktrKranz> yes, me too, it worked quite soon
<imbrandon> ugh wtf
<superm1> imbrandon, what happened?
<imbrandon> just my damn wireless crap, no biggie
<imbrandon> fixing now
<so1> hi
<so1> does someone know if firefox 2.0.0.2 will be shipped with feisty?
<pochu> so1: we already have 2.0.0.3 in feisty
<pochu> hmm, it's being built
<so1> weird, I only see 2.0.0.2
<pochu> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.8.1.2) Gecko/20061201 Firefox/2.0.0.2 (Ubuntu-feisty)
<pochu> so1: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox <--- 2.0.0.3 already published
<so1> ok
<so1> someone know if kile is fixed?
<so1> failed to build on all platforms on feisty ...
* sacater has made another batch of cookies
* sacater passes out warm, fresh cookies
<sacater> :D
<bmm> I'm new to packaging and have a problem: the install Makefile does everything right, and copies into $(DESTDIR)/usr/bin a binary. If I put an exit 1 there, it will be all there. However, later on in the package build, these files are removed again. What could be going wrong here?
<bmm> (The only files remeaning are the manuals, the /usr/bin and /usr/lib are removed from the $(DESTDIR)
<bmm> (my debian/dirs file has been removed, because I read in the manual it isn't needed if the Makefile already creates these directories)
<bmm> what could be removing files after the upstream install script has put them in the DESTDIR?
<Hobbsee> which files?
<bmm> Hobbsee: files placed in the debian/iolanguage/usr/bin/ directory
<bmm> It's not dh_clean, I checked that already.
<Hobbsee> not sure - i think we' d have to see the source
<bmm> Well, the first part of the "broken" package is now in http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4585
<bmm> Do you want the full source, or should I paste-bin a few parts of the files?
<Hobbsee> um, i'm in a meeting, and really tired
<Hobbsee> not sure i'm able to help you, sorry :(
<bmm> NP, I understand
<bmm> Good luck
<bmm> Ah, dh_clean removes them
<bmm> found the problem, thought it wasn't dh_clean but it turned out to be in a later state of the rules....
<bmm> Still not sure how to resolve it, but I'm still working on it ;-)
<ajmitch> morning
<bmm> hehe, evening here, but good morning to you
<Hobbsee> hi ajmitch 
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: you're up early (or late)
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: early, yes
<ajmitch> scary
<ajmitch> that's unnatural
<Hobbsee> i know
<Hobbsee> particularly as i went to work last night
<ajmitch> hm
<ajmitch> why are you up so early then?
<ajmitch> you could spend an extra few minutes sleeping rather than on irc
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: adhoc meeting for UDS
<ajmitch> oh interesting
<ajmitch> kubuntu stuff?
<ajmitch> win 27
* ajmitch adds in a /
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> and travel, etc
<ajmitch> fun
* ajmitch looks into -meeting
<geser> no agenda yet for the next motu meeting?
<ajmitch> no, I guess someone should write one
<ajmitch> ugh, it's tonight, isn't it
<geser> Mar 27rd, 8:00 UTC
<ajmitch> yes, so 8pm for me
<ajmitch> not too late, I'm glad
<Adri2000> 10am for me, will be at school :-(
* sacater hates school
* Adri2000 too
<pochu> you will love the school once you have to work :p
<sacater> pochu: but thats the beauty of not being at school, you dont have to LEARN anything
<pochu> sacater: you have, believe me
<sacater> id love ubuntu as a job
<TheMuso> Hey MOTUs.
* TheMuso will attend, 6PM for me.
<pochu> hi TheMuso!
<pochu> hi slomo
<pochu> slomo: 1.2.9 up and running :)
<pochu> and I've already found a bug :-)
<bmm> Ok, probably solved my whole "files dissapearing" problem. Was dh_clean in the end.
<slomo> pochu: oh?
<welshbyte> hm, i think kile needs to be built with an older gcc, no idea how to do that
<shawarma> welshbyte: "Older" as in gcc 3.4?
<welshbyte> yes
<bddebian> welshbyte: gcc=gcc-3.x or whatever
<bddebian> err CC=
<shawarma> welshbyte: Just set CC to gcc-3.4 in the makefile and add gcc-3.4 as a build-dep.
<bddebian> Or fix it to make it work with 4.1 ;-P
<shawarma> Er.. kile is a KDE-thing?
<shawarma> welshbyte: Set CXX=g++-3.4 too
<welshbyte> yeah, it's a latex editor thingy that's currently ftbfs for everything
<shawarma> Ok. Then the g++ is probably sufficient.
<welshbyte> when you say "the makefile" do you mean debian/rules (which is using cdbs) or patch one of Makefile.{am,in} ? :/
<sistpoty> hi folks
<ajmitch> hey sistpoty 
<sistpoty> hi ajmitch
<sistpoty> @everyone: reminder: motu-meeting tomorrow
<ajmitch> s/tomorrow/tonight/ for me
<ajmitch> got anything interesting for the agenda?
<sistpoty> till now the agenda is empty :/
<ajmitch> yeah, that's why I'm hoping you have something ;)
<ajmitch> otherwise it'll be anice short meeting & I can sleep early
<sistpoty> hm... I'd like to discuss the MC charter, but I was too lazy to update it with changes from last MC meeting until now :(
<ajmitch> update it now
* sistpoty will update it in a few minutes
<ajmitch> thanks :)
<enyc> bah! sru update with 3 'wrorksforme' -- got a procedure to complete......
<enyc> (78005)
<ajmitch> bug 78005
<ubotu> Malone bug 78005 in qpsmtpd "[SRU]  request: dapper:qpsmtpd fix for bug #72602" [Undecided,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78005
<enyc> this is a problem as there are not many users of the package ;-)
<sistpoty> enyc: 3 works for me is (with the new sru policy) even one more than needed ;)
<enyc> i coul d spend rathor a lot of time asking people to test for me... etc... similar SRU in same state for edgy already..
<enyc> sistpoty: oh? whats the new policy?
<enyc> sistpoty: I think that an exact set value may not work for all cases
<enyc> sistpoty: like this one... simple fix to little used but annoying-bug problem...
<enyc> sistpoty: im sure with some more complex fixes some real testing-exposure is really rather important...
<sistpoty> enyc: it's basically any motu can just upload to -proposed, and until a package can go to -updates it needs 2 works for me and needs to have been longer than 7 days in -proposed
<sistpoty> (this also means no more motu-sru team, and less work for me :)
<enyc> sistpoty: whats the dangers of this change?
<sistpoty> enyc: the danger (as always) is that we could get broken updates... however the old policy resulted in almost all updates being stuck in -proposed, so I guess some risk for a broken update is better than no update at all
<enyc> sistpoty: i see
* lupine_85 commits a bugfix
<lupine_85> woot, and stuff
<Monk-e> sistpoty, are you still accepting members for the Games team?
<sistpoty> Monk-e: did you write that mail to the motu-ml?
<Monk-e> sistpoty, yes.
<sistpoty> Monk-e: sorry that I didn't respond yet :(
<Monk-e> It's ok. :)
<sistpoty> Monk-e: currently the motu games team is pretty much dead, and all members that were active are doing their packaging in the debian-games team now
<Monk-e> I see.. how come?
<sistpoty> well, /me was busy with other things, and thus had no more time for motu-games
<enyc> sistpoty: anyway 78005 77485 con now be poked under the new policy ??
<sistpoty> enyc: all motu sru-bugs fall under the new policy now ;)
<Monk-e> Ah ok. Too bad...
<enyc> sistpoty: right... so do these need poking.. or will they all now be seen to ?
<bmm> Should the changelog contain "feisty; ugency=low" or "unstable; urgency=low" when creating a new package for revu?
<sistpoty> Monk-e: so basically, I won't say no to accepting you into motu-games, but it's just that it's not an active team atm :(
<sistpoty> Monk-e: maybe you'd like to reactivate it though?
<sistpoty> bmm: feisty please
* enyc [waits] ..... ;-)
* sistpoty looks and types faster :P
<Monk-e> sistpoty, sure. But not for a while as I'm going to be quite busy myself the next few months.
* enyc types aoeuidhtns-stple on asdfghjkl letters often these days! seem to be fast ;-)
<sistpoty> enyc: please subscribe ubuntu-universe sponsors or ping some motus here to upload these ;)
<bmm> sistpoty: thanks!
<enyc> sistpoty: im trying to work out who is subscribed at the moment!
<Monk-e> sistpoty, but thanks. Can I then contact you about it when I have more free time?
<sistpoty> Monk-e: sure, either me or siretart
<Monk-e> Alright, thanks!
<sistpoty> you're welcome
<sistpoty> enyc: left side of the bug page, 3rd portlet from the top... 
<enyc> sistpoty: what does it say?
<sistpoty> enyc: bug #77485 is: subsribers are Kai, motu-sru, ScottK, you. And indirectly (I guess via bug contact) ubuntu bugs is subscribed
<ubotu> Malone bug 77485 in qpsmtpd "[SRU]  request: edgy:qpsmtpd fix for bug #72602" [Undecided,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77485
#ubuntu-motu 2007-03-27
<enyc> sistpoty: im not seeing that...
<enyc> sistpoty: ooooh its at the bottom
<sistpoty> hehe
<enyc> sistpoty: im in elinks ;-)
<sistpoty> ahh
<enyc> sistpoty: anyway motu-sru are subscribed
<enyc> sistpoty: I need sponsors instead?
<sistpoty> enyc: yes, ubuntu-universe-sponsors please, as motu-sru is only a leftover from the old process... or just ask around here ;)
<welshbyte> oh well, turns out the "older g++" information i found was wrong, back to the drawing board
<sistpoty> ajmitch: mind looking over https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Council/Charter ?
<sistpoty> or crimsun or gpocentek: ^^
<ajmitch> sistpoty: needs some cleanup, but generally ok
<sistpoty> it sure does, preferable from a native speaker :P
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> maybe later today
<sistpoty> thx
* ajmitch is too tired now
<enyc> sistpoty: done... (subscribed) .. thanks; -)
<enyc> sistpoty: good (to me) that the policy has changed
<sistpoty> good for everyone I guess :)
<rmjb> hey guys
<sistpoty> hi rmjb
<rmjb> the debian maintainer field thing, you get flagged to change it if the package is an ubuntu version but the maintainer is not @ubuntu.com right?
<rmjb> is  utnubu a valid maintainer for ubuntu packages?
<rmjb> I ask because I just updated a package that has utnubu as maintainer but did not get flagged to change it in the pbuiler
<sistpoty> rmjb: it's s.th. like 1) your DEBEMAIL contains ubuntu and 2) the version contains ubuntu and 3) the maintainer field won't contain ubuntu, then dpkg-source will bail out (and thus building a source package from debuild or dpkg-buildpackage as well)
<sistpoty> rmjb: what package has utnubu as maintainer?
<rmjb> so if my debemail is not ubuntu I wont get an error?
<rmjb> dmraid
<sistpoty> rmjb: no, you get iirc only a warning
<sistpoty> rmjb: interesting...
<rmjb> that seems... counter productive... for non-ubuntu members that are contributing we should still be blocked from updating packages without updating the maintainer
<rmjb> I think the regexp is just looking for ubuntu in the email address... even if it's before @
<rmjb> when I updated a package before I have to change the maintainer from me to motu-universe, I got an error in the pbuilder, not dpkg-buildpackage -S
<shawarma> rmjb: Are you running Edgy?
<rmjb> yes, but using a feisty pbuilder
<shawarma> rmjb: That's why.
<shawarma> rmjb: It was changed in the Feisty dpkg-dev.
<rmjb> oh
<shawarma> rmjb: ..which is in your pbuilder, but not your regular environment.
<rmjb> yeah
<rmjb> and the utnubu thing?
<shawarma> rmjb: sorry, just joined the conversation. Utnubu?
<ajmitch> shawarma: debian team that imports stuff we add
<rmjb> dmraid's maintainer is utnubu, which has an email address utnubu-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org, but I was not prompted to update the maintainer
<sistpoty> rmjb: change it please... it's just confusing how it ended up in ubuntu with an utnubu maintainer in the first place
<ajmitch> sistpoty: originated here, got updated there, synced back here :)
<rmjb> oh that's not supposed to happen?? 
<rmjb> i'll adjust to suit
<sistpoty> rmjb: no, it's fine... just confusing ;)
<rmjb> so... leave it then...
<shawarma> ajmitch: Yes, I'm (vaguely) familiar with Utnubu. I was just wondering what "the utnubu thing" was in this context. :-)
<sistpoty> rmjb: please update the maintainer field like every other package... sorry if I wasn't clear right now
<rmjb> ok, will do
* sistpoty is out for a cigarette now
<rmjb> in the end there seems to be a bug in the checking of the maintainer field if utnubu slipped through
<ajmitch> rmjb: not necessarily
<ajmitch> this is a recent change
<LaserJock> my goodness, lots more SoC applications
<Lutin> is there a reason for keeping nagios-plugins-extra in universe ? it seems outdated and most of the file it contains are already in nagios-plugins-standard
<TheMuso> Do we reject unmet dep bugs for apckages that are installable, i.e no work needs doing?
<LaserJock> TheMuso: depends on if they need an SRU
<sistpoty> TheMuso: is it installable for all architectures? (e.g. if a build failed only on some arches)
<TheMuso> sistpoty: ah yeah true.
<LaserJock> hmm, so MOTU meeting coming up
<pochu> good night MOTUs!
<imbrandon> moins all
<imbrandon> LaserJock, comming when ?
<sistpoty> hi imbrandon
<imbrandon> heya sistpoty 
<sistpoty> imbrandon: 27rd, 8.00utc
<imbrandon> ahh ok tomarrow
<imbrandon> hrm tonight seems like a good night to work on the ubuntuwire.com website a bit
<LaserJock> 1am tonight
<LaserJock> for me
<sistpoty> hi LaserJock
<mr_pouit> 'night all
<imbrandon> LaserJock, yea ummm its ... *thinks* 
<sistpoty> gn8 mr_pouit
<imbrandon> 3am here i guess
<imbrandon> gnight mr_pouit 
<sistpoty> 10am for me
* welshbyte checks date -u
<welshbyte> 9am for me
<LaserJock> bah, what plays a wmv ?
<welshbyte> windows media player :)
* welshbyte ducks
<welshbyte> but seriously, i'm guessing nothing in ubuntu by default would play it since it's a closed format... might have to get your hands on win32codecs somehow (at a guess)
<imbrandon> mplayer
<imbrandon> with w32codecs
<sistpoty> vlc does
<imbrandon> LaserJock, http://seveas.imbrandon.com/pool/edgy-seveas/extras/w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb if you want it
<LaserJock> I hate codecs
<Burgwork> LaserJock: you need a new ffmpeg
<Burgwork> it has wmv9 support
<LaserJock> I need a *2ogg converter
<LaserJock> or something like that
<LaserJock> people keep sending me all kinds of stuff I can't play very well
<welshbyte> good night folks
<sistpoty> gn8 everyone
<LaserJock> alrighty
<LaserJock> movie froze up my laptop
<LaserJock> hard
<LaserJock> but after a reboot it worked
<TheMuso> Gotta love proprietary video formats.
<shawarma> LaserJock: Of course. What do you think the "w32" part meant?
<imbrandon> haha
* ajmitch wanders back in
<jetsaredi1> how does one bump the priority of a bug in launchpad??
<TheMuso> jetsaredi1: You need to be a member of the ubuntu-qa team.
<jetsaredi1> i c
<jetsaredi1> is there a channel I can go to have someone look at a bug for me?
<jetsaredi1> I just added to a pre-existing bug, but its marked low priority so I assume its not going to get looked at in the near future
<TheMuso> #ubuntu-bugs
* jetsaredi1 finds out about new channels everyday
<jetsaredi1> is there a comprehensive list of these channels somewhere?
<TheMuso> I suggest you state the bug number so others know what you are talking about.
<TheMuso> Not that I know of.
<imbrandon> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat#head-729211ea4fb3c5b535d3d8a533dbc007c8dbce14
<imbrandon> channels ^
<bddebian> Heya gang
<RAOF> hey bddebian 
<bddebian> Hi RAOF
<RAOF> Argh.  Where's that link to ask launchpad to understand about a new bugtracker?  I got it once, but can't find it again.
<Amaranth> RAOF: good news
<Amaranth> RAOF: XAANoOffscreenPixmaps will plague us no more
<bddebian> wtf
<RAOF> Amaranth: Oh, really?  Disabled by default?  Switced to EXA?  What?
<Amaranth> RAOF: keithp had a patch we're going to use that'll basically do it on the fly when a compositor is running
<RAOF> And it will still appear in xorg.conf files for milenia to come, thanks to a hojilion bad Beryl or Compiz howtos
<RAOF> Amaranth: Awesome.  Even better.
<Amaranth> the compositor needs to do some stuff to make it happen so that's yet another ubuntu patch :P
<ajmitch> Amaranth: yay, I can finally have text in dialog boxes
<Amaranth> heh
<Amaranth> bug 89189 will finally die!
<ubotu> Malone bug 89189 in xorg "No text in save/dialog boxes" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89189
<Amaranth> after only 21 dupes
<ajmitch> typing in the keyring password blind will be no more
<bddebian> So, what did I miss at the meeting?
<ajmitch> bddebian: get the time right
<ajmitch> meeting is in 6 hours
<bddebian> Hrm, I thought when I was heading home, someone said it was shortly..
<bddebian> Well I won't be awake in 6 hours anyway :-)
<ajmitch> just stay up
<bddebian> And since I'm not a real MOTU anyway..
<ajmitch> wife & kids won't mind right?
<ajmitch> you're far beyond being a mere MOTU
<bddebian> uh huh
<TheMuso> Ouch. From a fresh edgy install, there are 233MB of updates.
<ajmitch> TheMuso: that's nothing
<ajmitch> 100MB of that is probably OOo
<TheMuso> ajmitch: Very likely.
<TheMuso> Yep, it certainly is.
<bddebian> Damn ajmitch does your list keep growing? :-(
<ajmitch> bddebian: probably
<ajmitch> bddebian: you should get fixing
<bddebian> I've been trying but you tell me I do it wrong :-)
<bddebian> Holy crap, a package with a b-d of debhelper >> 3.0.0
<ajmitch> how am I telling you you're wrong?
<bddebian> Picking new upstream versions instead of just the "fixed" one :-)
<ajmitch> oh that
<ajmitch> well that was just obvious, you linked to a bug which told you what got fixed :)
<Amaranth> why is it all the software i care about goes straight to main? :)
<ajmitch> hello Hobbsee 
<Amaranth> ruining my MOTU opportunities :)
<ajmitch> Amaranth: so that we can't muck it up
<bddebian> Amaranth: There's plenty of crap in Universe for ya man! :-)
<Hobbsee> hi ajmitch 
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: haha, yeah
<bddebian> Just break stuff you know nothing about, like me.
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: whar's gone ot main now?
<Amaranth> well
<Amaranth> gnome is my main interest :)
<Amaranth> and compiz :)
<Amaranth> i suppose i can poke xmoto and such
<bddebian> Sounds like there's plenty to do on beryl? :-)
<Amaranth> haha
<bddebian> Or did that go main already too?
<RAOF> Not once they've merged into Voltron :)
<Amaranth> beryl is dead ;)
<bddebian> RAOF: hehe
<LaserJock> Amaranth: I have the opposite problem. All the things I want to work on are in Universe, making it hard to become a core-dev ;-)
<bddebian> LaserJock: Bah, who wants to be a core-dev? :-)
<bddebian> Hi btw
<joejaxx> lo
<joejaxx> l
<joejaxx> how are you bddebian 
<ajmitch> bddebian: not me, far too much work
<LaserJock> ajmitch: true, but there are some thing in Main that could use some help
<LaserJock> if I had time I'd take on TeX and Edu/Science stuff
<RAOF> Man I love apport.  Lots of nice, useful bug reports for my package :)
<LaserJock> RAOF: are you being serious or sarcastic?
<RAOF> Serious.
<RAOF> Not enough people use Specto for there to be a flood of low-quality crashes.
<LaserJock> whar package?
<LaserJock> bah
<RAOF> So instead, I get to fix bugs one crash at a time :)
<LaserJock> I've not seen apport output yet
<LaserJock> I didn't think it'd be very exciting for me
<RAOF> Incidentally, bug #96591 should be ready to upload :)
<ubotu> Malone bug 96591 in specto "[apport]  specto crashed with BadStatusLine in _read_status()" [Undecided,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96591
<LaserJock> maybe I'll have to go have a look
<RAOF> It's nice for python, at least.
<LaserJock> hmm, MOTU Science has a consistent number of bugs
<LaserJock> it's always 180-190
<bddebian> joejaxx: Sorry, Hi.  I'm OK, thanks, you?
<bddebian> LaserJock: I keep trying :'-(
<bddebian> Though I haven't been back to the list in a while
<LaserJock> bddebian: well, it's actually not that bad, we're at least keeping our head above water
<ScottK> LaserJock: Considering what the overall Ubuntu bug count is doing, staying even is very good.
<LaserJock> is anybody doing RAOF's bug?
<LaserJock> that's what I was just thinking
<bddebian> Nah, I'm looking at rate_engine :-(
<joejaxx> bddebian: i am doing well :)
<ScottK> I'm gonna whine again about clamav bugs, most particularly Bug #85572 and Bug #85573.  I've tried to figure them out and it's beyond me.  Releasing with a broken clamav is not something I think we ought to do.
<ubotu> Malone bug 85572 in clamav "Feisty 0.90~rc3-1ubuntu1 - After install of clamav, clamav does not run" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85572
<ubotu> Malone bug 85573 in clamav "Feisty 0.90~rc3-1ubuntu1 - After install of clamav, Freshclam does not update" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85573
<bddebian> Hmm, isn't there something weird/wrong with doing "static pthread_mutex_lock foo" ?
<bddebian> I'm thinking it shouldn't be static?
<superm1> imbrandon, ping
<Amaranth> apport has done good things for me
<Amaranth> it's convinced me that a crap load of people are using some common thing that breaks permissions in their $HOME
<LaserJock> RAOF: done
<Amaranth> oh, and that i suck
<Amaranth> i can't believe i forgot to escape /s in file names
<Amaranth> oh well, all the files alacarte makes in the feisty+1 version will be alacarte-madeXX.desktop
<tonyyarusso> Amaranth: 'sudo nautilus' perhaps?
<Amaranth> no more spaces, no more weird chars
<Amaranth> tonyyarusso: possible
<Amaranth> they keep ending up with ~/.local being root owned
<LaserJock> cool
<Amaranth> which smells like autopackage or something
<tonyyarusso> Amaranth: It must be in a lot of tutorials - I frequently have to go off about not doing that in #ubuntu 
<Amaranth> but i really don't know what to do with it
<Amaranth> alacarte obviously won't work if it can't write to ~/.local
<LaserJock> tonyyarusso: what, chown -R root:root .* isn't a good thing to do? ;-)
<Amaranth> and the dialog would i could put up would be useless
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: You can only do that on Thursdays
<LaserJock> oh wow, I think I suck
<bddebian> no, that's my job :-)
<LaserJock> I think I might have screwed up a Main SRU
* ajmitch kicks mysql
<ajmitch> table locking can really suck
<ajmitch> of course postgresql supports creating indexes without locking the whole table :)
<LaserJock> oh wait, I don't think I could have
<ajmitch> LaserJock: which SRU?
<LaserJock> python-imaging
<LaserJock> bug #96729
<ubotu> Malone bug 96729 in python-imaging "updating asks to install python-imaging which would break the system." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96729
<LaserJock> I think they must have tried to *just* upgrade python-imaging without upgrading  the rest
<bddebian> ajmitch: You know much about pthread_mutex_t?
<ajmitch> bddebian: why would I?
<ajmitch> LaserJock: hm, that seems odd
<bddebian> because you know everything? :-)
<bddebian> crimsun knows I bet! :-)
<ajmitch> bah
* ajmitch knows less than nearly everyone here
<bddebian> BS
<Amaranth> except me! ;)
<ajmitch> Amaranth: that's debateable
<bddebian> Damnit, I know I have seen a problem like this before
<tonyyarusso> ajmitch: what about me?
<tonyyarusso> :P
<Amaranth> ugh, i hate when people confirm their own bugs
<Amaranth> or file megabugs and get mad when i reject them and tell them to file a separate report for each issue
<LaserJock> wahoo, my 5200 isn't legacy it seems
<LaserJock> it's the only I have that isn't legacy
<RAOF> LaserJock: Thanks muchly.
<ajmitch> my gf2 mx is now legacy
<ajmitch> somehow it was just on the edge awhile ago
<Amaranth> I don't think my 7400 Go will be legacy any time soon
<Amaranth> nouveau will probably work well enough by the time that happens
<Ursinha> +.
<Ursinha> i'm trying to do something here, that i don't even know if is possible
<Ursinha> is it possible to execute a script on a chroot right after mounting that that is outside the chroot scope?
<jmg> hey guys
<jmg> is there a backports channel?
<Hobbsee> jmg: no.  poke jdong when he's here
<jmg> ok
<jmg> referring specifically to lirc 0.81
<jmg> Adding a build log from building this in an edgy pbuilder showing that it cleanly builds.\
<jmg> using what rules?
<LaserJock> lol, on Linux.com they were comparing the number of devs to Debian and Ubuntu
<jmg> the feisty rules?
<LaserJock> for Ubuntu they took the number of Ubuntu Members
<bddebian> haha
<LaserJock> and for Debian DDs
<jmg> lol
<LaserJock> Ubuntu was still smallest of the 3
<jmg> whaat???
<jmg> is that keysigned DDs
<LaserJock> there's 1000+ DDs
<jmg> really?
<LaserJock> 319 Gentoo devs
<jmg> hehe
<LaserJock> 275 Ubuntu Members
<jmg> oh ubuntu members
<jmg> warthogs
<jmg> not ubunteros
<jmg> i want a job where i get paid to hack on ubuntu :'(
<tonyyarusso> ubuntu.com/employment?
* LaserJock will apply once they have "Class Clown" position open ;-)
* jmg could work on ubuntuserver
<ajmitch> jmg: starting by hacking on ubuntu is a good start
<jmg> ajmitch: i have already done a lot
* ajmitch hasn't seen it
<TheMuso> jmg: I'd love to get paid to work on Ubuntu as well, but there is nothing on the employment page that I have the skills for.
<jmg> i did a lot of work on xen and then chuckshort took over
<Amaranth> hmm, i think i could do the "Ubuntu User Interface Developer" one
<jmg> ajmitch: i even remember working with you on something
<Amaranth> that's my real passion and i know opengl and cairo :)
<Amaranth> well, i know _some_ opengl
<LaserJock> heh, yeah
<LaserJock> I look at them and say, "well, I know a little bit about that"
<LaserJock> but then I slap myself and say, "Not a chance dude"
<LaserJock> ;-)
* ajmitch was tempted by the server stuff
<jmg> Amaranth: apply!@
<LaserJock> I think I'll apply for X maintainer ;-)
<jmg> huh? what happened to daniels?
<TheMuso> He left.
<LaserJock> I've used X for several years, surely that's enough
<jmg> LaserJock: ahahhahahahhahaa
<jmg> packaging X is like herding cats
<jmg> i guess its easier now with xorg
<LaserJock> piece of cake
<jmg> ajmitch: i just want a job that doesnt kill my hacking instinct... it admin will do that ;)
<Amaranth> daniels left a long time ago
<Amaranth> then we roped a launchpad guy into doing it :)
<jmg> where'd he go?
<LaserJock> launchpad guy?
<Amaranth> oh, rodarvus was edubuntu
<Amaranth> nevermind
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> shesh
<LaserJock> ;-)
<Amaranth> someone was like "hey, can you take of X for a little bit?"
<Amaranth> then they're all "you touched it last, you're the maintainer!"
<Amaranth> :D
<Amaranth> firefox was like that for awhile too
<Amaranth> jmg: I really think I should :)
<bddebian> What happened to rodarvus?
<LaserJock> I think Canonical is like that
<LaserJock> bddebian: he left Canonical
<Amaranth> X killed him
<jmg> X kills everyone
<jmg> except brendan robinson
<jmg> and keith packard
<Amaranth> X is the reason daniels drinks a lot :)
<bddebian> heh
<Amaranth> The never say: "I will never maintain X again" team.
<Amaranth> I could have sworn tepsipakki was our new X maintainer :)
<LaserJock> he just plays one on TV
<jmg> where did danny go after canonical?
<jmg> microsoft?
<Amaranth> eh?
<jmg> daniels
<Amaranth> nokia
<Amaranth> the 770 uses X ;)
<jmg> nice
<jmg> and they pay better
<jmg> a lot better
<RAOF> Man, there are a lot of "democracyplayer uses the removed, non-public python DBUS API" bugs.
<jmg> <3 module-assistant
<LaserJock> hmm, I suppose going 5 months without a comment is not so great of a response
<bddebian> Gnight gang
<joejaxx> LaserJock: only 3 rebuilt packages so far excluding the language-support-* ones
* joejaxx tried keeping it at a low number :)
<LaserJock> joejaxx: awesome
<joejaxx> :)
<joejaxx> LaserJock: there are no new uploads for new versions of packages right?
<joejaxx> that are already in universe*
<crimsun> not by default. You need an UVF exception.
<jmg> uvf?
<TheMuso> upstream version freeze.
<joejaxx> ah ok
<joejaxx> grr
<joejaxx> 4 packages :(
<joejaxx> unless i figure out another way to do that
<LaserJock> 4 isn't all that bad I don't think
<joejaxx> i need to package the usplash
<joejaxx> and the login manager
<crimsun> meeting in 24 mins?
<TheMuso> crimsun: You sure?
<crimsun> err, no, 1h 24m
<dholbach> good morning
<Hobbsee> hi dholbach 
<dholbach> hey Hobbsee
<TheMuso> Hey dholbach, Hobbsee.
<Hobbsee> hi TheMuso 
<TheMuso> Hobbsee: You coming to the meeting?
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: should be
<dholbach> hey TheMuso
<StevenK> Drat.
* StevenK will be in class in 1h 20m
<StevenK> dholbach: That imaze unmetdeps is nasty. :-)
<crimsun> I'll be on my way to the airport.
<Burgundavia> yay for timezone differences
<dholbach> StevenK: what's wrong with it? (didn't look into it)
<joejaxx> Burgundavia: irc time should just be utc :P
<StevenK> dholbach: A build depends fails to build because a depends of it doesn't have amd64 in the arch list.
<dholbach> urg
* StevenK assigns it to himself so someone else doesn't steal his ... uh, fun.
<Burgundavia> heh
* ajmitch should probably try & get to the meeting
<ajmitch> hi \sh 
<\sh> moins ajmitch
<\sh> hmm..looks like that I'm not the only one...#55495
<ivoks> \sh: did you try pci=nommconf?
<ivoks> \sh: for 'kernel stopin after finding ps/2 keyboard'
<TheMuso> Meeting on now for those who are interested.
<ajmitch> s/those who are interested/everyone, because you should all be involved/
<Burgundavia> meeting?
<sistpoty> Burgundavia: motu meeting
<Burgundavia> ah
<elmargol> chan?
<sistpoty> #ubuntu-meeting
<bmm> Hi everybody. I think I might have aimed to high for my first package. The package is a small program (io) and it's library (libiovm.so). Now I get lintian errors about no-shlibs-control-file
<bmm> If anybody has strong feelings about how shared libraries should be handled, feel free to comment on my personal mail or on the REVU page http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4750
<bmm> Thanks!
<TheMuso> bmm: Do you know about the shared library packaging guide?
<bmm> TheMuso: uhm, no, but I don't think making it a seperate package would be good, only the io binary currently uses it and nothing else.
<bmm> TheMuso: still if there needs to be a seperate package for it.
<TheMuso> bmm: What do you mean a separate package? I haven't looked at it yet.
<TheMuso> Is there a library and a binary that get built from the one source package?
<bmm> yes
<bmm> And the binary uses the library, nothing else in the source uses it or links to it.
<TheMuso> Well if a package has a library, the library gets packaged into a separate package, and the binary into another.
<TheMuso> Have you read the debian policy and or the packaging guide as well?
<geser> bmm: exists other software that could link to the lib?
<bmm> Yes, I read that it should be packaged seperately, but I thought there might be another way, or using the static would be ok.
<bmm> geser: not that I know of currently. In theory there might be in the future, because it's the library for the vm
<bmm> But as it's a new package, there are nog programs in Ubuntu or debian using it yet.
<geser> then it's better to package it as a seperate package
<bmm> Is it hard to create a seperate library package, or should I just go and do that and stop fussing? ;-)
<geser> !lib-p-g
<ubotu> http://www.netfort.gr.jp/~dancer/column/libpkg-guide/libpkg-guide.html
<geser> bmm: it's not that hard: you add a stanza to debian/control to generated a second package and spread the files over these two packages
<bmm> geser: oh... that shouldn't be a problem. Thanks!
<TheMuso> geser: Thats the keyword I couldn't remember. :)
* ajmitch will make sure never to let any large images get linked on planet
<bmm> geser: I've go another small problem: Io language bindings come in the form of a small library (binary binding) and some Io source code. Should they be split up two, should I create them as library packages or binary?
* TheMuso goes about his work happily, knowing that images from such sites do not bother him. :)
<ajmitch> TheMuso: hah
<ajmitch> TheMuso: 1100 hits so far..
<TheMuso> heh
<ajmitch> thankfully they're about 40K combined
<TheMuso> Thats not too bad I guess.
<ajmitch> a good thing I didn't have the full desktop screenshot
<ajmitch> (3200x1200)
<TheMuso> ouch
<TheMuso> Ok, now to the meeting minutes.
<geser> bmm: is the io source code needed to use/link to the bindings?
<bmm> geser: ehm, yes, I would also have to make a development package then, right?
<geser> in theory yes, but if the -dev package is small you can also ship the "headers" with the lib in one package
<bmm> geser: Just chatted with the Io people, and there isn't any stable version of the used library and nobody uses it as the api has no 1.0 status.
<bmm> geser: so, I'll ship them in the lib package then.
<bmm> geser: Well.. I'm going to keep working on it and get back to you all. Thanks for the help and talk to you later!
<geser> is that unstable api the main lib or the lib for the bindings?
<bmm> the main lib
<bmm> Currently no binding uses the main lib. I'm thinking they do some kind of dlopen call to actually use them when needed at runtime
<geser> can't you simply link it statically to the main binary?
<geser> forget the comment if they dlopen it
<bmm> geser: Yes, that is possible
<bmm> I'll package the static version of the vm for now then and later maybe split it into seperate pacakges
<bmm> Now it just seems a waste to do seperate packages
<geser> and you don't need to worry about packages using the unstable api
<ajmitch> if you ship a private shared library, put it somewhere like /usr/lib/iovm/
<bmm> geser: nope, there arn't any and you are right. Much easier.
<bmm> ajmitch: currently every addon comes with a small library, however these are now put in /usr/lib/io and linked in /usr/lib because they need to be found at runtime
<ajmitch> oh that's nasty
<bmm> ajmitch: I know, but I couldn't find another way of fixing it at the moment :-S
* sistpoty is off again... later folks
<TheMuso> How does one paste IRC logs onto the wiki, ensuring that the log is displayed properly?
<bmm> ajmitch: The problem is as follows: some addons link to other addons, when one such dependent addon is loaded, ld will automaitcally load the other shared library it liks to, resulting in problems if that library is not present in the ld_library_paths
<TheMuso> Oh ok, I see IRC logs are no longer up there?
<siretart> this seems somewhat urgent, I may need to take revu offline: does anyone now how to exclude apache directory listings (well, REVU's published package for revu) from the google cache?
<siretart> according to http://www.google.com/support/webmasters/bin/answer.py?answer=35306, I need to add some kind of META tag to the pages
<siretart> so I need to know how to specify this in apache's directory listings
<siretart> help very appreciated
<siretart> background: I have been contacted by some laywer about revu publishing some cracked eclipse plugin key, which gets cached by google
<geser> siretart: what about forbidding googlebot to index revu (or parts of it)?
<siretart> geser: this takes the page out of the index, I need to prevent to have it added to the google cache
<Fujitsu> siretart: You can put a file that Google specifies in the root directory, and then remove it from the cache, I believe.
* Fujitsu checks.
<geser> google caches pages it doesn't index?
<bmm> sirestart: you can add a nocache
<siretart> bmm: where. how? - we are talking about apache directory indees
<ajmitch> siretart: you can also put in a request for google to remove cached info
<siretart> indexes
<siretart> ajmitch: first I need to prevent to have it added on the next run
<ajmitch> rm -rf bad_package ?
<ajmitch> :)
<siretart> ajmitch: I'm at a buisness trip and I don't really have time to do that. May I forward the email to you and have you a look at the issue?
<ajmitch> ok
<siretart> ajmitch (at) tauware.de?
<bmm> sirestart: doesn't a "Cache-Control: no-cache" prevent google from caching? Put that in the header
<ajmitch> bmm: problem is getting it into the header
* ajmitch will change robots.txt
<bmm> ajmitch: that can be done in the .htaccess of the root using apache configuration commands right?
<ajmitch> maybe
* ajmitch waits for the email
<siretart> should have arrived
<geser> siretart: what about the HeaderName Directive and IndexOptions SuppressHTMLPreamble and put it in a header file?
<Fujitsu> Header append Cache-Control "no-cache"
<Fujitsu> That's an appropriate .htaccess line, I believe.
* ajmitch thinks that removing the files in question will be required for now anyway
<siretart> ajmitch: thanks for handling that. I'll review the situation tonight
<ajmitch> siretart: mail can take a few minutes to get through, which address did you send to?
<siretart> ajmitch: I made the directories in question 700 yesterday evening, so they are not publicy reachable
<siretart> 12:10:38 < siretart> ajmitch (at) tauware.de?
<bmm> ajmitch: after that, you can just request removal from the google index and then let google find the files again. That second time it should not cache them.
<ajmitch> ah right
* ajmitch wonders where it got to then
<Fujitsu> You can use http://services.google.com/urlconsole/controller to get it out of the index/cache right now.
<siretart> ajmitch: I also just added a robots.txt file. what's left to do is to have that nocache tag added to the listings I think
<ajmitch> siretart: ok, got mail :)
<geser> http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/de/mod/mod_autoindex.html and search for HeaderName and SuppressHTMLPreamble
<ajmitch> it was quite a polite email they sent you :)
<bmm> siretart: http://www.google.com/support/webmasters/bin/answer.py?answer=35306
<ajmitch> siretart: ok, there are other versions of the same package on there that have the same file
<ajmitch> ah you got them all 0700 :)
<ajmitch> good
<bmm> siretart: some headers that might help, include: "Cache-Control: max-age=0" and "Pragma: no-cache", both seem to be HTTP/1.1 acceptable.
<bmm> siretart: got them using "wget -S www.webmasterworld.com/google/3027178.htm"
<bmm> http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/mod/mod_headers.html
<bmm> good luck and thanks for the help all
<dead_head> hey there
<TheMuso> Hey dead_head.
<siretart> ajmitch: it seems that my answer to their mail did not come through because of my restricted internet connection here
<ajmitch> oh
* pinkunicorn hugs everyone :)
<torkel> if a UVF execption request contains security fixes should I check the "Security vulnerability" box for the bug?
<TheMuso> Lutin: Hey there. Have you by chance updated that script that updates the maintainer field for ubuntu modified packages?
<pochu> torkel: I think so, and if they also affects the release (if any) in previous ubuntu version, it may be fixed also there
<torkel> pochu: there is already a bug filed for earlier versions
<pochu> torkel: then that should also cover feisty, shouldn't it?
<Lutin> TheMuso: hum, this script is evil :)
<torkel> pochu: I want a UVF execption to get the newest version in for feisty
<TheMuso> Lutin: Oh ok.
<TheMuso> Lutin: In what way?
<sladen> torkel: is it in universe?
<torkel> pochu: bug #96931 for feisty, bug ##94787 for earlier releases
<ubotu> Malone bug 96931 in Ubuntu "UVF Exeption for OpenAFS 1.4.4 - please sync from debian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96931
<torkel> sladen: yes
<pochu> bug 94787
<ubotu> Malone bug 94787 in openafs "Openafs has a security hole with enabled suid" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94787
<Lutin> TheMuso: I don't know, let's ask StevenK :)
<pochu> torkel: you should file bugs against the right package ;)
<TheMuso> Lutin: Why? Did he have something to say about it?
<torkel> unfortunately I can't test the patch in #94787
<torkel> pochu: huh?
<pochu> torkel: Malone bug 96931 in Ubuntu
<ubotu> Malone bug 96931 in openafs "UVF Exeption for OpenAFS 1.4.4 - please sync from debian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96931
<pochu> I've already changed it
<pochu> torkel: make a comment in #94787
<Lutin> TheMuso: it seems, but I haven't asked him what was wrong yet. myabe way too long
<TheMuso> ah ok
<pochu> ajmitch: should he also mark it as a security vulnerability? or there is no need? (as it's an uvf, and the other bug covers feisty)
<ajmitch> pochu: it shouldn't matter, and he's already marked it as such
<torkel> pochu: what package did I file it against?
<pochu> torkel: noone, against Ubuntu in general
<ajmitch> now you need 1 more uvf approval
<torkel> pochu: oh
<Lutin> TheMuso: I'll let you know when I have some news ;)
<sladen> torkel: what's your Launchpad username?
<pochu> sladen: torkel
<torkel> sladen: torkel
<sladen> gotit
<sladen> torkel: you did the last upload of it into Ubuntu previusly?
<sladen> torkel: so effectively it's "your" package?
<torkel> sladen: well, "yes". Except I'm not a MOTU, so I can't do any uploads. But I have great interest in the package...
<sladen> okay, I'm happy to sign this off on that basis
<torkel> sladen, ajmitch: Thanks a lot! :-)
<Hobbsee> torkel: are you the same torkel that did the fix for xserver-xorg?
<torkel> Hobbsee: I did?
<Hobbsee> torkel: dunno.  i thought someone named torkel did that one
<ajmitch> sladen: hm?
<torkel> Hobbsee: I can't remember I have touched xserver ever. So either it was someone else or I did it when I was asleep :-)
<Hobbsee> hehe, right
<sladen> ajmitch: that's two names, right
<ajmitch> but two motu-uvf names?
<ajmitch> dholbach should be back from lunch soon anyway
<pochu> Adri2000: ping
<pochu> Adri2000: there is a duplicate of bug 93474, and it also seems to be using kde, so maybe one fix would be add a depends on one icon-theme
<ubotu> Malone bug 93474 in pychess "[apport]  pychess crashed with GError in <module>()" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93474
* ajmitch sleeps
<TheMuso> Night ajmitch.
<elkbuntu> sleep is for the weak
<StevenK> No no, sleep is for the week
<Hobbsee> night ajmitch 
<ajmitch> mmm, sleeping for a week
<StevenK> Heh, now I've done it.
* Hobbsee banishes StevenK to the land of no sleep
<elkbuntu> well i do have a 10 day block of no memory from a few years back... i could well have slept that entire time
<TheMuso> lol
<elkbuntu> mind you, i'm confident i didnt sleep the whole time, given the illness
<TheMuso> Night folks.
<Fujitsu> Night TheMuso.
* Jucato waves to Hobbsee and Tonio_ :D
<Hobbsee> :D
<Jucato> going through the sea of docs... is the Ubuntu Packaging Guide a good doc for absolute packaging newbies?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: yep
<Jucato> ok. this time, I'm going to take it slowly. no crash courses :D
<bddebian> Heya gang
<Jucato> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Hi Jucato
<norsetto> A quickie for the MOTU wise men .... how is it best to deal with .po files during a packet build? Do we need to make a multi-binary package?
<StevenK> You shouldn't need to bother with them.
<StevenK> They get sucked into language-packs.
<norsetto> should I do anything then to tell debuild to skip them, as I cannot build the package
<StevenK> Are you able to pastebin the error?
<norsetto> something in the rules I have to add/delete....
<norsetto> well, not now, I would have to retry the building
<norsetto> Well, since I'm here a simple one, would 0.5.0beta1 be a correct version number?
<norsetto> In the Debian maintainer's guide it is left quite open .......
<azeem> norsetto: yes, but 0.5.0 would be lower than 0.5.0beta1, so watch out
<azeem> read into the ~ versioning
<norsetto> good point
<norsetto> azeem: what do you mean by ~ versioning !?
<azeem> something like 0.5.0~beta1
<norsetto> still 0.5.0 is lower than 0.5.0beta1 or 0.5.0-beta1 or 0.5.0~beta1
<azeem> -beta1 would be a Debian/Ubuntu revision
<Hobbsee> dsarah@LongPointyStick:~$ dpkg --compare-versions 0.5.0~beta1 lt 0.5.0 && echo tue
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> the ~beta1 is lower
<azeem> it's lower than 0.5.0beta1, but higher than 0.5.0~beta1, AFAIK
<Hobbsee> correct
<norsetto> well, I just only tried with an ls to see what linux was thinking .....
<Hobbsee> sarah@LongPointyStick:~$ dpkg --compare-versions 0.5.0beta1 lt 0.5.0 && echo true
<Hobbsee> sarah@LongPointyStick:~$
<azeem> norsetto: linux?
<norsetto> yeah, to see what it would sort alphabetically
<azeem> norsetto: you mean coreutils' ls
<azeem> anyway, what matters is what dpkg thinks about it
* ogra wonders how big the kerenel would actually be if it did that
<norsetto> righty do
<norsetto> so whats the majority voting :-[ -beta1 or ~beta1
<azeem> norsetto: what is the difference between the two?
<norsetto> with ~ I have to press an additional space :-D
<ogra> norsetto, i guess azeem meant from a versioning perspective ;)
<azeem> norsetto: ok, so other question: What is the difference between upstream version and Ubuntu package revision?
<norsetto> ubuntu .......
<azeem> ?
* bddebian hugs azeem
<norsetto> if we change 1.0 became 1.0ubuntu1 right?
<azeem> norsetto: typically, 1.0-1 would become 1.0-1ubuntu1
<azeem> or 1.1-0ubuntu1
<azeem> depending on whether you change the upstream version or the Debian/Ubuntu package revision
<norsetto> okki dokki, will go for the 0.5.0~beta1, I need the extra exercise anyhow......
<azeem> norsetto: what's the Ubuntu revision there, then?  Or is this a native package?
<norsetto> native
<norsetto> being ported for the very first time
<azeem> ported?
<norsetto> packaged for ubuntu
<azeem> so why native, is it written specifically for Ubuntu?
<norsetto> no, its an upstream tarball for a source for which no ubuntu packages have ever been made
<azeem> then it shouldn't be native
<norsetto> my misunderstading, apologies
<welshbyte> good afternoon
<bddebian> Heya welshbyte
<welshbyte> ello bddebian 
<norsetto> Let me rephrase my question then: name of the upstream tarball = xyz-0.5.0beta1
<Hobbsee> norsetto: would be xyz_0.5.0~beta1.orig.tar.gz, yes
<norsetto> name of ubuntu package xyz-0.5.0~beta1
<Hobbsee> (you rename hte upstream tarball)
<Hobbsee> er...
<azeem> norsetto: xyz_0.5.0~beta1-$UBUNTU-REVISION, rather
<norsetto> isn't renamed by dh-make?
<dholbach> ajmitch: what about me?
<azeem> norsetto: don't trust dh-make
<norsetto> ok, xyz-0.5.0~beta1-ubuntu0 then
<azeem> -0ubuntu1
<norsetto> :)
<azeem> (I think, I might be out of the loop)
<norsetto> xyz-0.5.0~beta1-0ubuntu1 it will be
<c5jr|afk> don't you love naming conventions?
<welshbyte> it's not pretty, but it makes sense
<azeem> norsetto: xyz_ usually
<c5jr> yah i know indexing things like packages of software is very important
<norsetto> yep, dh_make will make it so, I will make sure of it
<norsetto> it was too good to be true:  The Debian policy manual states that "Package names must only consist of lower case letters, digits (0-9),
<norsetto>    plus (+) or minus (-) signs, and periods (.)"
<zakame> hmmm, which package controls /dev/mapper/* ?
* Jucato waves to zakame
<dholbach> hum, I'm not in ~motu
<dholbach> I can not push to the motutools branch
<azeem> norsetto: then your policy is outdated
<zakame> salut Jucato
<norsetto> how do I update it?
<azeem> dunno
<zakame> heya dholbach :D
<dholbach> hey zakame
<norsetto> chapter 5.6.12 of the Debian Policy Manual covers version numbering
<welshbyte> StevenK: thanks for doing those gurlchecker uploads
<StevenK> welshbyte: No problem.
<StevenK> ubuntu3 wouldn't have been necessary if I wasn't an idiot. :-/
<jwendell> any sponsor want to check my packages?
* welshbyte hugs StevenK 
<StevenK> jwendell: I would, except it's nearly 1am.
<jwendell> wow
<jwendell> haha
<jwendell> siretart, ?
<pochu> jwendell: I would, except I'm not a motu ;)
<jwendell> :)
<welshbyte> hm, people should stop posting links to the launchpad beta site on launchpad and mailing lists, not everyone can just click on them
<ivoks> right :)
<Lutin> StevenK: ping
<norsetto> 
<jussi01> good afternoon motu's. I have a question, why do we have 3 or 4 diferent versions of the same thing in the repos? ie. libgtkhtml3.14-19 and libgtkhtml3.8-15 and libgtkhtml3.8-19. is there a difference?
<imbrandon> we support diffrent replease
<imbrandon> e.g. dapper breezy edgy
<imbrandon> releases*
* Jucato waves to imbrandon :)
<jussi01> ahh, thanks imbrandon 
<imbrandon> ello jussi01 
<imbrandon> err Jucato 
<jussi01> :D
<Jucato> hehe :D
<Jucato> imbrandon: I'm slowly trying to invade your turf :)
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> packaging ?
<imbrandon> cool, good luck, we're here if you need stuff
<Jucato> yeah. packaging. and yeah, I'll need stuff soon :)
* Jucato will be back in 6-7 hours... bed time
<imbrandon> gnight
<Jucato> g'night! :)
<superm1> hey imbrandon did you get that login setup for me yesterday?
<imbrandon> crap no, i will today
<imbrandon> man i keep forgetting that
<imbrandon> lol
<superm1> haha
<superm1> well thats why i keep pinging you about it ;)
<Toadstool> g'morning
<Lutin> 'morning Toadstool 
<Toadstool> hi Lutin 
<Toadstool> gar, yet another MOTU meeting I missed... I am freakin useless
<bddebian> Toadstool: Good morning and join the club. :-)
<Toadstool> heh, hi bddebian 
<Adri2000> pochu: re pychess - how do you know that the reporter of the duplicate is using kubuntu?
<norsetto> 
<jussi01> hei motu's, could someone tell me how to change the permisions from root to the current user for a directory and all of its files and subfolders and their files?
<lupine_85> sudo chown -R user:group path
<jussi01> thanks
<bddebian> But I hope you aren't going to try that in a package? :-)
<lupine_85> if you don't know user:group beforehand, some env variable magickery before sudo should do the trick
<Toadstool> bddebian: aren't the permissions fixed by dh_fixperms anyway? :)
<bddebian> Depends on what you are trying to do.  I've seen several packages with issues with perms on .foo files in $home
<bddebian> But, as you know, I'm an idiot so..
<imbrandon> packages installing files to $home ? wow
<zul> wtf?
<imbrandon> brb gotta get some smokes
<mr_pouit> hi there
<welshbyte> a debdiff i just uploaded leaves the debian "Uploaders:" field in the control file, is that ok?
<welshbyte> (i changed the maintainer as per the spec)
<shawarma> welshbyte: Yes, that's fine.
<welshbyte> cool
<shawarma> welshbyte: The rule of thumb is: Change as little as possible without messing anything up. :-)
<shawarma> welshbyte: We don't use Uploaders for anything, so we just leave it in place.
<welshbyte> gotcha :)
<welshbyte> thanks
<shawarma> np
<sacater> MAYDAY:::: Sound is only coming out one speaker, it wasnt earlier, whats happened
<zul> sacater: this isnt a support channel, please open a bug in launchpad 
<pochu> Adri2000: hi :) re: pychess - looking at the procmaps, he has some kde and qt libraries... but he also has a lot of gtk, so I don't know now :)
<jussi01> hi motu's Im having a look at some of the unmet dep bugs. Im quite new at this, but I just tried to build the package and it gave me the following message: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12346/ all of the listed deps seem fulfillable, which ones are the problem?
<dholbach> can you try   sudo apt-get build-dep gnotime   ?
<dholbach> jussi01: ^
<jussi01> dholbach, yeah, that seemed to go fine
<jussi01> no problesm
<dholbach> and if you debuild after that?
<dholbach> does that work?
<jussi01> dholbach, that seems to work now
<dholbach> NICE
<dholbach> rock on
<jussi01> bug 93932
<ubotu> Malone bug 93932 in gnotime "[UNMETDEPS]  gnotime has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93932
<dholbach> if it doesn't work in pdebuild you might want to check if you need build-depends from universe and if they are enabled in the pbuilder config
<jussi01> dholbach, so does that mean the bug is squashed?
<dholbach> jussi01: are all the resulting binaries installable?
<dholbach> binary packages
<jussi01> ill just check...
<jussi01> dholbach, Ill be a min, brb
<dholbach> alright
<jussi01> dholbach, yes, the package installs fine
<dholbach> jussi01: rock and roll
<_MMA_> :)
<dholbach> jussi01: thanks a lot for working on it
<jussi01> dholbach, did i fix my first bug?
<jussi01> dholbach, np :D
<jussi01> well not fix...but
<jussi01> ...
<dholbach> have a nice evening everybody
* dholbach takes off for today
<dholbach> see you around
<_MMA_> night
* somerville32 waves.
<jussi01> ajmitch, or crimsun do I need to add something to the bug on launchpad?
<welshbyte> how do i get pbuilder to use and update from an ftp archive? MIRRORSITE=ftp://...  in /etc/pbuilderrc doesn't seem to work
<mr_pouit> welshbyte: did you run "pbuilder update" wit the --override-config parameter after your change?
<mr_pouit> with*
<welshbyte> no.. should have i?
<mr_pouit> iirc, if you change the config after having created the pbuilder, yes
* welshbyte tries it
<welshbyte> mr_pouit: you rock, thanks :)
<mr_pouit> np :)
<sacater> Should this 'bug' be converted to wishlist, (note my comment at the bottom) https://bugs.beta.launchpad.net/nautilus/+bug/7560
<ubotu> Malone bug 7560 in nautilus "Wastebasket fails with read only directories" [Medium,Confirmed]  
<sacater> hello?
<welshbyte> bug 7560
<ubotu> Malone bug 7560 in nautilus "Wastebasket fails with read only directories" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/7560
<AnAnt> Hello, I got a question, if there is an application that can enables reading & writing arabic  in virtual console, it used to work in  Edgy, but not in Feisty, can that be kernel related or what ?
<Adri2000> jussi01: please attach a debdiff to the bug and subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors
<welshbyte> sacater: no, that's unwanted behaviour, i'd say leave it
<jussi01> Adri2000, hmm, there was no difference... the bug sort of fixed its self - read back a little
<jussi01> anyway, I must go see you all tomorrow
<ajmitch> morning all
<ursinha_> morning
<ursinha_> here evening
<somerville32> _o/
<TheMuso> Hey MOTUs.
<ajmitch> hi TheMuso 
<Daviey> Isn't there a scheduled meeting now?
<ajmitch> no
<ajmitch> there was a meeting 12 hours ago
<Daviey> grr - evolution/fridge rss says today
<Daviey> doh! 9:00 AM
<bmm> is it a really big no-no to have a library called "something.so" without it being being a symlink to a symlink for the various version numbers? Upstream doesn't version the library at all
<bmm> (I'm working on the iolanguage package http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4751
<geser> does objdump -p on the so lists SONAME?
<bmm> oh. sorry, didn't check that yet....
<bmm> geser:  SONAME      libiovmall.so
<geser> so it doesn't have a version
<geser> as I'm not a lib expert I can't tell you if it's acceptable or not
<bmm> geser: nope, there is currenlty no versioning at all in the io camp
<bddebian> Heya gang
<geser> Hi bddebian
<bmm> talked to the io developers about that and they say it's not there yet.
<pochu> hey bddebian
<bddebian> Heya geser, pochu
<shawarma> bddebian: _o/
<bddebian> Hi shawarma
<welshbyte> ello bddebian 
<welshbyte> nice work on rate-engine
<ajmitch> bddebian!
<bddebian> Hey welshbyte
<bddebian> and ajmitch :)
* ajmitch falls down to the ground
<bmm> siretart: Where you able to fix the caching problem with the .htaccess mod_headers extension?
<bddebian> welshbyte: Well it builds, I can't say it still works.  I have a couple of concerns about no doing ast_mutex_init()
<bddebian> ajmitch: Why are you falling down, because I actually fixed something? :-)
<ajmitch> bddebian: because of being in your presence
<bddebian> hahaha
* welshbyte twiddles his thumbs while launchpad is off air
<shawarma> welshbyte: It's back.
<bmm> lp is off air? works for me
<welshbyte> ah so i see
<shawarma> And it's really fast, too!
<shawarma> Wheee!
<ajmitch> shawarma: you must be looking at a different LP than me :)
<shawarma> ajmitch: I'm on the beta. You?
<ajmitch> beta
<shawarma> It's *really* fast, actually.
<shawarma> Faster than ever.
<ajmitch> oh it's certainly faster
<DktrKranz> confirmed
<ajmitch> I wouldnt' call it *really* fast though
<ajmitch> however I am in NZ
<shawarma> It'll probably be back to normal in a few minutes when people start using it again, but for now, I'm just clicking aroudn like a madman.
<DktrKranz> so don't tell anybody :)
<bmm> who told somebody? LP seems slow now :-)
* ajmitch points fingers
<TheMuso> Fast? I think not.
<TheMuso> Just sitting here saying that a connection has been made, and thats it.
<welshbyte> maybe i should twiddle my thumbs again, it seemed to work last time :)
<stgraber> librarian.l.n doesn't seem to respond ...
<bmm> welshbyte: you could also take a look at my ugly work of packaging the io interpreter ;-) http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4751
<welshbyte> bmm: lintian and linda seem to have some things to say :)
<bmm> welshbyte: I know, but I don't know how to fix those. The mentioned fonts and latent config file are not packaged or used. Deleting them will give allot of dpkg-source warnings
<bmm> about ignoring the removal of files
<bmm> So, i thought Linda and Lintian are quite clean.
<bmm> What about E: iolanguage_20070226-3_source.changes: bad-distribution-in-changes-file feisty
<bmm> What does that tell me??
<bmm> However, appart from that error I don't know how to fix, my package has much worse problems
<welshbyte> what's the top line of your debian/changelog file?
<bmm> iolanguage (20070226-3) feisty; urgency=low
<welshbyte> that's not a valid ubuntu version
<TheMuso> lintian doesn't know about the feisty release.
<welshbyte> that too
<bmm> Ah, well when I asked wether I should use "unstable" or "feisty" there, somebody said "feisty"
<welshbyte> actually it probably is valid, but you might need to change it
<bmm> And "please" so, I couldn't resist ;-)
<welshbyte> bmm: i have a feeling the revu box isn't running feisty
<TheMuso> Its not.
<Fujitsu> Hm, who applied the grease to LP? It's going much quicker.
<shawarma> When patching a package from debian that does not currently use dpatch, quilt or whatever, do we have a preferred way to do it? Add dpatch magic to debian/rules etc.? quilt?
<TheMuso> shawarma: Does the package currently have anything patched?
<Fujitsu> shawarma: Does it have anything directly  in the .diff.gz?
<TheMuso> As in, the .diff.gz has the patches?
<shawarma> TheMuso: Oh, good point. Yes, it has. I'll stick with that.
<shawarma> In case it didn't, we prefer dpatch, right?
<shawarma> Or is there no consensus on that?
<Fujitsu> shawarma: Generally dpatch, but the CDBS thing if using CDBS.
<shawarma> Fujitsu: Oh, sure.
<pochu> slomo: new liferea release (fixes bug 89484 and other things)
<ubotu> Malone bug 89484 in liferea "Crash when trying to open folder" [Medium,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89484
<AstralJava> Is one able to download source packages using aptitude?
<pochu> AstralJava: I think no, but you can with apt-get source <package>
<AstralJava> pochu: Yes, that's what I've been using. Thanks for the confirmation. :)
<crimsun> pochu: I don't see an UVFe req for it
<pochu> crimsun: there isn't yet, because I'm not sure it's worth it
<pochu> crimsun: also, liferea is in main :-)
<ajmitch> hello crimsun 
<pochu> and as slomo is the Liferea man, I want to listen his opinion on this :)
<pochu> crimsun: what do you think about it?
<crimsun> pochu: you still need an UVFe req for it, which is why I mentioned it (yes, I knew it was in main)
<joejaxx> doko: when you have a chance i would like to talk to you about something regarding main :)
#ubuntu-motu 2007-03-28
<pochu> crimsun, slomo: bug 97182
<ubotu> Malone bug 97182 in liferea "[UVFe]  liferea 1.2.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97182
<ajmitch> not much of a 'debdiff'
<pochu> I'm actually building it - builds fine with dpkg-buildpackage, let's see in pbuilder
<pochu> night :)
<AstralJava> Is there a way to auto-generate Makefile.am?
<ajmitch> AstralJava: there are some skeletons out there that can help
<ajmitch> but generally no
<ajmitch> take a look at the autoproject package
<ajmitch> or some IDEs can do it
<AstralJava> ajmitch: Thanks. This project suddenly dropped a whole lotta files that were mentioned in one. I'm going it thru now with make dist && deleting the ones it stalls on. :)
<AstralJava> So I'm guessing I either write a script that takes care of it, or spend a similar amount of time to do it by hand. :)
<TheMuso> Hey RAOF 
<RAOF> Hey TheMuso 
<ajmitch> hi TheMuso, RAOF 
<RAOF> Hi ajmitch 
<bddebian> Hi TheMuso, RAOF, ajmitch... :-)
<ajmitch> uh oh
<bddebian> Uh oh?
<ajmitch> yes, "uh oh"
<RAOF> Extend the greeting chain unto infinity!
<RAOF> (Does every ascending chain have an upper bound?)
<bddebian> infinity is in here? ;-P
<RAOF> Of course.  Infinity is in everywhere.  That'
<RAOF> s the point :)
<lupine_85> I just encountered infinite pleasure
<lupine_85> http://www.lupine.me.uk/img/kawaii-chocolat.png
<bddebian> heh
<RAOF> Ooooh, dark chocolate rasberries?  I can get behind that :)
<lupine_85> It's so ++ it makes my eyes pop out of my head
<jmg> i have some blueberry chocolate here
<jmg> blueberry dark
<lupine_85> 70% cocoa? ;)
<jmg> 80% ;)
<lupine_85> !!
* RAOF tried some 99% cocoa chocholate once.
<RAOF> Also, 85% cocoa chocolate is *delicious*
<lupine_85> ChocolateOverIP RFC, plzktnxbai
<jmg> yeah
<jmg> dark is the new white
<lupine_85> I was going to get some 86%, but this caught my eye instead
<lupine_85> "raspberry heaven", etc
<jmg> lupine_85: you're making me want to go and get some dark 
<lupine_85> :D
<jmg> unfort. the place round here doesnt sell eclipse
<lupine_85> excellent.. while all the MOTUs are distracted, I can sneakily upload all sorts of crud ;)
<bddebian> sweet
<lupine_85> Hobbsee: http://www.lupine.me.uk/img/kawaii-chocolat.png :)
<jmg> this is what i  get from around the road: http://www.dagobachocolate.com/shop/product.php?productid=3&cat=8&page=1
<Hobbsee> lupine_85: you got MOTU?
<jmg> and this is what i get from the place near my house: http://www.dagobachocolate.com/shop/product.php?productid=12&cat=8&page=1
<lupine_85> no
<jmg> but dude check this
<jmg> http://www.dagobachocolate.com/shop/product.php?productid=30&cat=8&page=1
<lupine_85> haven't applied or anything, at any rate
<jmg> Ingredients: 100% organic cacao mass
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> mm...chocolate
<lupine_85> just discussing chocolate :)
<lupine_85> ...100% cocoa...
* welshbyte is now hungry
<bddebian> heh
<jmg> yeah lupine_85 
<lupine_85> drool, etc
<jmg> this looks nice too
<jmg> http://www.dagobachocolate.com/shop/product.php?productid=4
<bddebian> I still say they need to include the damn IRC nicks in the new MOTU announcements
<ScottK-laptop> bddebian: I agree (about the IRC nicks).
<bddebian> Who's the new person?
* ajmitch is new
<bddebian> Oh, mr_pouit?
<welshbyte> there was an announcement?
<bddebian> welshbyte: Yeah, they finally got smart and kicked me out ;-)
<ajmitch> they'd kick me out first
<welshbyte> not easy to kick out an omnipresent deity
<bddebian> pfft
* bddebian is never going to live that stupid wiki page down
<welshbyte> :)
<mr_pouit> bddebian: yes :)
<bddebian> mr_pouit: Ah, well Congratulations!
<lupine_85> who's omnipresent?
<bddebian> LaserJock
<mr_pouit> bddebian: thanks ;)
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: no you're not.
<lupine_85> ah, fair enough
<welshbyte> lupine_85: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BddebianIsAGod
* bddebian pokes welshbyte in the eye
<welshbyte> .)
<lupine_85> Ah, I see
<bddebian> hehe
<lupine_85> tell me who to smite, oh lord, and they shall be smited!
<bddebian> me
<lupine_85> <monty python>gosh, we're all really impressed down here, I can tell you</monty python>
<bddebian> heh
<RAOF> Isn't the past tense of "smite" "smote"?
<lupine_85> I'm just quoting
* RAOF thinks smote sounds cooler :)
<lupine_85> (Homer Simpson)
<bddebian> "And the number that shall be counted is 3"
<lupine_85> although I was torn between smited and smitten; but the latter is obviously wrong
<lupine_85> bddebian: that's nae ordinary rarebit!
<bddebian> hehe
<zakame> hello MOTUs!
<bddebian> Heya zakame
<Jucato> moin zakame, bddebian :)
<Jucato> oops... why did I respond :P
<bddebian> Heh, hi Jucato
<mr_pouit> time to sleep :P 'night all
<bddebian> Gnight mr_pouit
<ajmitch> good, it built this time
<TheMuso> _MMA_: Howd it go?
<_MMA_> Zeta?
<TheMuso> Sorry wrong channel
<ajmitch> hm, secret plotting?
<TheMuso> ajmitch: No.
* _MMA_ tried the Zeta live CD.
<ajmitch> TheMuso: they all say that
<joejaxx> hello everyone :)
<TheMuso> ajmitch: heh
* joejaxx shakes his head at _MMA_ for constantly reboot 
<joejaxx> rebooting*
* _MMA_ isnt gonna do VMware on his laptop. :)
<joejaxx> lol
<bddebian> Gah, how do I step over a line in gdb without executing it?
<initself> Hi!
<joejaxx> hello
<initself> I'm here to learn about packaging.
<TheMuso> initself: Ok.
<TheMuso> !packagingguide
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/New for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources - See also !backports
<TheMuso> initself: ^^
<TheMuso> initself: Have you had any experience with Ubuntu packages other than installing/removing?
<initself> No.  I'm coming from Slackware.  I've used ubuntu a handful of times but I'm ready to jump in.  I'm so sick of Windows/Mac proprietary audio technologies.
<initself> I really want to understand how to make a stable, low latency audio system on Linux.
<TheMuso> Ok great.
<TheMuso> Well with UbuntuStudio, that is exactly what we are trying to do.
<RAOF> UbuntuStudio would love you :)
<initself> I program in Perl, but I've never learned what it takes to learn how to modify the codebase for things like Gnome, etc...
* RAOF is too slow.
<initself> ie. Never had a reason to learn C
<initself> And if I start, I sure don't want to be using Visual Studio. :)
<TheMuso> initself: Ok, the only programming language I am fluent in is shell, and I do a lot of packaging work.
<TheMuso> You don't need to be able to program to be a packager.
<initself> perl =~ shell
<initself> I see.
* bddebian isn't fluent in anything and does "some" packaging work :-)
<TheMuso> bddebian: Some? COme on dude. You do heaps.
<TheMuso> initself: So I suggest reading the packaging guide I pointed out above as a start, and we are here to answer any questions you may have.
<TheMuso> You also might want to have a look through https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU. There is information about the MOTU (Masters of the Universe), what we do, who we are etc.
<bddebian> As long as it doesn't involve Perl ;-P
<initself> pbuilder, baby
<TheMuso> initself: In fact, I used to maintain an audio repository for Slackware.
<initself> Excellent. I always thought there was a lot of positive work done for audio on Slack.
<initself> Does it make sense for Ubuntu to lean towards compatibility with particular hardware and optimizing things for it?>
<TheMuso> I changed however, due to my frustration at the lack of quality when it comes to putting together good packages, and other third party package repositories.
<initself> it. vendors who support linux and who are willing to work with "us" (ie. RME) ?
<TheMuso> One of Ubuntu's goals is to support as much hardware as possible, even if it means one has to use some proprietary code to do so.
* bddebian looks around for RMS
<TheMuso> Well there are RME sound card drivers, as well as for M-Audio, and other good quality brands.
<TheMuso> However, the firewire scene is not as good so far, due to each manufacturer using their own firewire stack and driver model.
<initself> True.
<initself> RME being one of those.
<TheMuso> I don't know.
<initself> Pretty sure.
<TheMuso> You would have to ask on the Linux-Audio-User mailing list, or in #lad about the card you intend to use.
<initself> for example...
<initself> audacity - Soundfile editor and multitracker. Packaged version had no JACK support.
<initself> What does the software supporting JACK have to do with packaging?
<TheMuso> Are you referring to audacity in 6.10?
<initself> not sure, I am at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Teams/Audio
<TheMuso> Ah ok.
<TheMuso> In terms of packaging, it means that eventually, we would like to be able to use the Jack audio connection kit with audacity.
<initself> Now where would I turn to start understanding what the hell you mean?
<bddebian> LaserJock: !
<LaserJock> hehe
<LaserJock> I'm not *alway* omnipresent ;-)
<TheMuso> initself: Ok, what are you confused about?
<LaserJock> *always
<bddebian> LaserJock: Heh
<initself> Whether Audacity supports JACK is up to Audacity, right?
<LaserJock> I am omnicient though, so you can't get away from me
<bddebian> hehe
<TheMuso> initself: Yes, but it is also up to distributions that package it as to whether they want to build audacity with jack support.
<bddebian> initself: It can be enabled or disabled depending on how you configure it so the package in the repo might have been built with jack disabled
<TheMuso> So while audacity may support jack, a package in a distro may not.
<initself> i keep getting this from The Google: ... but your query looks similar to automated requests from a computer virus or spyware application. To protect our users, we can't process your request right now.
<TheMuso> Our next Ubuntu release, 7.04, otherwise known as feisty, has an audacity with jack.
<initself> wtf!
<initself> good lord, how does something like Audacity get built?
<initself> i'm look at the source code and i have no idea where to begin.
<TheMuso> initself: Please read the packaging guide. It has a simple example to get you started.
<jmg> DO YOU FOLKS LIKE COFFEE
<lupine_85> loli haet coffee
<lupine_85> and so do I :p
<ajmitch> jmg: IT'S ALRIGHT
* TheMuso does not like coffee.
<ajmitch> TheMuso: ps, you forgot caps
<TheMuso> screw caps.
<LaserJock> ajmitch: coffee is the devil's drink ;-)
<ajmitch> haha
<ajmitch> LaserJock: lies
<welshbyte> i'm a nicer person now that i don't drink coffee... tired, but nicer
* TheMuso continues his hardware re-shuffle
<lupine_85> maybe it's bedtime, I dunno
<LaserJock> welshbyte: really?
<LaserJock> I need to like coffee
<LaserJock> the soda's killing my teeth
<welshbyte> yeah, caffeine made me grumpy
<lupine_85> tea > *
<welshbyte> i drink water, milk, tea these days
<LaserJock> I don't know that American's are allowed to drink tea
<lupine_85> They are
* ajmitch drinks tea
<LaserJock> or if they are, it' has to be horrid
* TheMuso drinks tea in the winter.
<lupine_85> they just have to admit Britain is superior beforehand ;)
<welshbyte> :)
<LaserJock> lupine_85: ahhh
<lupine_85> nah, cup of earl grey, or a nice herbal (cherry + cinnamon is my current favourite) goes down well, regardless of nationality
<LaserJock> I have a british postdoc I work with
<LaserJock> he says he has a hard time finding *real* tea here
<lupine_85> it's probably true, but a /real/ tea freak can always make his/her own
<lupine_85> anyway, definitely bed
<lupine_85> maybe more beryl bugs when I wake up
<welshbyte> g'night lupine_85 
<Fujitsu> Tea or water for me. Nothing else.
<RAOF> night lupine_85 
* Fujitsu waves to everybody.
<Fujitsu> Night lupine_85.
<TheMuso> Hey Fujitsu.
<Fujitsu> Hi TheMuso.
<bddebian2> Gnight folks
<Fujitsu> Night bddebian2.
<welshbyte> g'night bddebian2 
<LaserJock> cya ...
<Fujitsu> I've only done two bug-triaging things in the past almost 48 hours :(
* Fujitsu complains about school minimising Ubuntu time.
* welshbyte sympathises
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: you done with high school yet?
<LaserJock> I can never remember where everybody is
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: Just 7 or 8 months to go.
<LaserJock> got a uni picked out to go to?
<ajmitch> pick otago uni
<Fujitsu> Not yet... I might defer a year, as I'm not even 16 yet.
<LaserJock> ah, it might be nice
<LaserJock> I started at 16
<LaserJock> kinda missed some things
<LaserJock> there's really not much of a rush
<Fujitsu> ajmitch: That sounds sooo practical.
<ajmitch> Fujitsu: it is
<Fujitsu> I'll commute daily.
<ajmitch> just move
<Fujitsu> And terrorise you when I haven't got classes!
<welshbyte> umm, silly question, but in what circumstances are we meant to assign bugs to people/ourselves?
<Fujitsu> If you or they are going to fix them, in most cases.
<Fujitsu> Some people assign all MOTU-related bugs to motu, which seems to me to simply be a way of artificially reducing unassigned bug totals.
<ajmitch> it seems common to assign to yourself when setting a bug as 'needs info
<ajmitch> but I have no idea why
<Fujitsu> Not exactly common, but it's still done for some reason.
<ajmitch> (it's a documented procedure)
<Fujitsu> ajmitch: Is it? I didn't know our world was so silly.
<ajmitch> it is
<ajmitch> apparantly agreed on at a distro sprint, too
<LaserJock> I haven't seen that one
<welshbyte> odd, i usually just subscribe myself to bugs i ask for info on
<Fujitsu> welshbyte: That's what most people do.
<LaserJock> I don't even do that
* LaserJock is a bad boy
<welshbyte> tsk :)
<ajmitch> LaserJock:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage
<Fujitsu> I think that you should be able to look at a bug, notice there's something in the assignee field, and know to move on 'cause it's being fixed.
<ajmitch> the 'Complete Reports' section
<Fujitsu> (assigning to motu removes that ability)
<LaserJock> ajmitch: madness
<ajmitch> insanity!
<LaserJock> I think bug work is just all around insane
<LaserJock> I'm not very fond of it
<LaserJock> I gotta get better though
<Fujitsu> I hope people come up with some ideas for DrinkingFromTheFirehose this UDS... We need them.
<joejaxx> ajmitch: i wish i had that url before :P
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: stop letting users file bugs?
<Admiral_Chicago> might need to...jking.
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: Disabling apport post-release would help with that.
<LaserJock> it's much easier to drink from a firehose if you turn the water off ;-)
<LaserJock> course it can leave you a bit thirsty too
<ajmitch> make ubuntu bugfree?
<Fujitsu> Heheh/
<Admiral_Chicago> i wish i could be at UDS...school...you know. one day i'll drop out and develop full time
* ajmitch knows we'd still get flooded with bugs
<superm1> Fujitsu, DrinkingFromTheFireHose?
<Admiral_Chicago> superm1: working with all the bugs we get
<ajmitch> Admiral_Chicago: sure, so will I ;)
<Fujitsu> superm1: The `crap, we're drowning in bugs' spec.
<Admiral_Chicago> see you then
<LaserJock> ajmitch: features ajmitch, they're called features
<superm1> ah
<ajmitch> LaserJock: and people want more of them
<Admiral_Chicago> i don't want more...oh more features, not bug reports...
* ajmitch should just save up, quit work & hack on ubuntu for a year ;)
<ajmitch> or preferably get paid to do so
<welshbyte> maybe we should set up a feature tracker so that users can report them
* TheMuso would love to be paid to work on Ubuntu as well.
<Fujitsu> TheMuso: Wouldn't we all?
* Jucato didn't see Admiral_Chicago come in...
* Admiral_Chicago gives everyone a paycheck
<Admiral_Chicago> don't cash that until Thursday
<ajmitch> Admiral_Chicago: I'd prefer one that didn't bounce, thanks
<TheMuso> heh
<Admiral_Chicago> ...okay new plan
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: blank checks that don't bounce. please and thank you :)
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: speaking of which, just left kubuntu...too much going on.
<Jucato> weakling :P
<Admiral_Chicago> hey i have papers to write, doesn't mean they are being done, but they have to be done.
<LaserJock> Admiral_Chicago: you in college?
* Jucato gets back to his C++ book...
<Admiral_Chicago> LaserJock: roger. doing comp sci and physics
* Jucato would love to be back in school...
<Jucato> for a 2nd degree...
<LaserJock> Admiral_Chicago: nifty
<LaserJock> I should go back too
<Admiral_Chicago> so if I were to try to tackle bug #96586 how would I do that
<ubotu> Malone bug 96586 in inkscape "Update Inkscape to 0.45.1 for the Feisty release" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96586
<LaserJock> but I think I better finish up this degree before I start on another one
<Admiral_Chicago> it probably won't make it there, but for practice
<Jucato> hm.. speaking of which... I'm trying to learn how to package too (that's why I'm here, btw) :D
<Admiral_Chicago> *silence*
<LaserJock> calm before the storm? :-)
<LaserJock> !packagingguide
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/New for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources - See also !backports
<Jucato> heh yeah I'm browsing through the guide... but last time I went over it, kinda has a few holes... I mean from a newbie's perspective...
* LaserJock pouts in the corner
<Jucato> which Hobbsee suggested that I take note of, so that I could contribute in the future :)
<welshbyte> you get the hang of it after playing with a few packages :)
<Jucato> it's the "before playing" part that I find scary... but I got through 1/3 of the guide and packaged hello :D
* LaserJock gives Hobbsee a hug when she's back
* Jucato is actually wading through the MOTU wikis... trying to make sense of it and takes notes for future reference
* LaserJock hides
<welshbyte> look up the unmetdeps, ftbfs and packaging tagged bugs on launchpad and try to make debdiffs that fix them is a good way to learn... i found trying to create a new package from scratch was hard until i got some experience from trying to bugfix
<Jucato> LaserJock: they're actually quite good. and they document a lot. but a lot can be overwhelming... at least I was, first time I tried :)
<Jucato> ftbs = failed to build from source?
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: yup
<Jucato> ah.. I think I'm going to encounter a lot of ftbfs and pebkac's :D
<welshbyte> yeah, get used to the acronym's too, they get a bit confusing until you figure them all out ;)
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: thought you were studying :)
<welshbyte> s/'//
<Admiral_Chicago> no, i told you I *had* to, not that I actually was
<Jucato> hope I don't get hit by a RTFM or RTFW (W = wiki) :D
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: ah. I usually equate "had to" and "left #kubuntu" with "actually doing" :D
<joejaxx> LaserJock: what should i do affect i create a patch for a bug?
<LaserJock> welshbyte: ah come one. you're telling me that filing UVFes or SRUs for FTBFS is hard to figure out? ;-)
<welshbyte> you get told to RTFM everywhere really, the good thing about the ubuntu crowd is that they leave the F out ;)
<joejaxx> lol
<Jucato> welshbyte: or just use ubotu :D
<joejaxx> read the fine manual
<joejaxx> :)
* Jucato pets ubotu :)
<LaserJock> joejaxx: what?
<Jucato> is Ubuntu Mentors still functioning? and raphink still the (and only?) mentor for Kubuntu/KDE stuff?
<welshbyte> LaserJock: YIA ;)
<Jucato> ok YIA I don't know :)
<Admiral_Chicago> i was wondering about that as well
<joejaxx> LaserJock: i was wonder what i should do with a patch i made for a bug lol
<LaserJock> Jucato: mentors is still kinda functioning, and it really shouldn't matter much what area they are from
<Jucato> I nominate nixternal as a co-mentor :)
<LaserJock> joejaxx: attach it :-)
<welshbyte> "Yes I Am" - i was just making a point :)
<Jucato> LaserJock: ah kool :)
<Admiral_Chicago> second
<jmg> JFGI :)
<Jucato> welshbyte: lol! that was too easy... why didn't I think of it :D
* Jucato bangs head on the nearby table
<LaserJock> Jucato: MOTU Mentor was initially set up to get people introduced to MOTU and some of the social/communication stuff
<joejaxx> LaserJock: ah ok
<jmg> aaaaa ;)
<LaserJock> not necessarily to teach people everything about packaging
<Jucato> LaserJock: yep. and it's not meant to...
<Jucato> bah you said it before I finished typing :D
* Jucato ncurses his fingers
<LaserJock> don't do that
<LaserJock> at least wrap them with some python ;-)
<Jucato> rofl
<Admiral_Chicago> okay I'm going to try to build this package tonight, maybe upload it to an online source
<joejaxx> LaserJock: ok then what :P
<Jucato> which I'll probably port to some Qt once I get through this C++ thing that I *should be* studying right now... :(
<Admiral_Chicago> LaserJock: can I ping you and you can see if I did it right?
<Jucato> debdiffs... @_@
<Admiral_Chicago> yea, those are nice, i was at a restaurant and I saw richard making one...it was cool
<LaserJock> what? a debdiff?
<Jucato> which one was kool? debdiff or nixternal making one? :D
* Jucato presumes the former
<LaserJock> I was imagining him making a taco or something
<Fujitsu> Bah, you people which have other Ubuntuers near you.
<Admiral_Chicago> debdiff, no richard is lame... :).
<joejaxx> LaserJock: i uploaded a patch for bug 53001
* Admiral_Chicago hugs nixternal 
<ubotu> Malone bug 53001 in wordpress "examples-mysql not adapted to ubuntu" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/53001
<joejaxx> :)
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: I still can't get that pic of nixternal from your website out of my head...
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: my website...which picture is that?
<Jucato> er. Chicago LoCo's flicker site
<Jucato> I showed it to him, he was in the middle of talking... scary face :D
<Admiral_Chicago> oh hahaha, yea those pictures are awesome.
<Jucato> you were not in any of them :P
<Admiral_Chicago> they gave a dude an Ubuntu CD and he said "i'll listen to this in my car on the way home"
<LaserJock> joejaxx: looks good
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: i was at school...
<Jucato> lol (1st sentence) aw... (re: at school)
<Admiral_Chicago> okay, gotta make sure I don't drop out, seriously going to work
<LaserJock> Admiral_Chicago: what a cool idea
<LaserJock> we need an Ubuntu Audio CD
<joejaxx> :)
<Jucato> who'll be on it? jono? :D
<LaserJock> with Mark and Jono, et. al 
<joejaxx> yeah that would be nice
<Admiral_Chicago> well it would be cool to have a short thing on there <<What is Ubuntu? Virus free OS>>
<Admiral_Chicago> but, it was funny because he took the picture, then thought the loco was pushing for...music(?)
<joejaxx> LaserJock: what is the next step in the process
<joejaxx> Admiral_Chicago: lol
<joejaxx> :P
<welshbyte> joejaxx: i believe it's procedure to subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors to the bug when you attach a patch
<joejaxx> oh  ok
* joejaxx goes to do that
<LaserJock> heh, it won't matter too much in a sec
<welshbyte> well, just for future reference ;)
<joejaxx> oh ok :)
<joejaxx> welshbyte: thanks :)
* joejaxx looks for more bitesized bugs
<LaserJock> ok, uploaded
* welshbyte thinks he should be a bit more vocal about his debdiffs in future
<LaserJock> ;-)
<joejaxx> LaserJock: thanks :)
<welshbyte> bug 67263 *whistles innocently*
<ubotu> Malone bug 67263 in kile "[UNMETDEPS]  Dependency on AMD64 needs to be updated" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/67263
<crimsun> nixternal: I'm traveling. What do you need?
<ajmitch> mmm, classic MOTU food
<LaserJock> hmm?
<crimsun> welshbyte: uploaded.
<LaserJock> crimsun: bah, I almost had it
<ajmitch> LaserJock: pizza
<LaserJock> :-)
<Jucato> yum...
<welshbyte> crimsun: thanks :)
<LaserJock> ajmitch: I thought we ate kryptonite
<TheMuso> ajmitch: Don't make me hungry.
<ajmitch> LaserJock: oh ?
<LaserJock> no wonder I've been feeling odd lately
* ajmitch is no superhero
<LaserJock> me neither
<LaserJock> I just pretend sometimes
<LaserJock> :-)
<ajmitch> oh you are
<ajmitch> as are crimsun, bddebian, TheMuso et al
<crimsun> hah, ajmitch is now a superstar thanks to Cory's blog
<LaserJock> heck yeah
<LaserJock> real rock star material there
<crimsun> plus or minus a vowel.
<ajmitch> no, those were a couple of little screenshots :P
<ajmitch> nothing compared to what other people do
* TheMuso is no hero.
<ajmitch> everyone's so positive here
<TheMuso> I am proud to work on this stuff, but no hero.,
<joejaxx> woohoo fixing bugs ftw
* ajmitch is more of a motu fanboy than anything
<TheMuso> Heroes are core-dev.
<TheMuso> WHich mean ajmitch, crimsun, StevenK, and more that I don't know of from MOTU. :)
<joejaxx> Seveas: :) welcome back
<ajmitch> Seveas!
<ajmitch> TheMuso: I only tend to touch about 1 package in main
<Seveas> morning
<Seveas> crappy provider broke his dhcp servers
<TheMuso> ajmitch: pfft
<ajmitch> TheMuso: seriously, I mainly just touch f-spot
<TheMuso> Righto.
<TheMuso> But you're still a hero.
* ajmitch shrugs
<joejaxx> LaserJock: what does this mean? 
<joejaxx> dpkg-source: warning: Version number suggests Ubuntu changes, but Maintainer: does not have Ubuntu address
<joejaxx> dpkg-source: warning: Version number suggests Ubuntu changes, but there is no XSBC-Original-Maintainer field
<welshbyte> joejaxx: if it's the first change of a debian package the Maintainer: field needs to be changed to 'Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com>' and the original maintainer moved to XSBC-Original-Maintainer:
<joejaxx> ok
<welshbyte> that's if it's a universe package, of course
<joejaxx> thanks
<joejaxx> i will do that now
<joejaxx> good that got rid of those warning messages
<welshbyte> joejaxx: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebianMaintainerField if you want some background reading on that
<joejaxx> ok
<joejaxx> http://fluxbuntu.org/bug96339.patch
<joejaxx> does this look good to anyone?
<Fujitsu> No.
<RAOF> joejaxx: You mean to have the reverted stuff at the end?
<Fujitsu> More exactly: Does it work, and what's that stuff doing at the end?
<joejaxx> hmm
<joejaxx> i wonder why it did that
<joejaxx> i only touched control and changelog
<joejaxx> hold on
<ajmitch> oh dear, he's touching phpgroupware
<joejaxx> lol
<ajmitch> joejaxx: I was going to upload that one anyway (for obvious reasons)
<joejaxx> oh ok
<ajmitch> since I'm the debian maintainer :)
* joejaxx finds another one
<joejaxx> ajmitch: yeah :)
* ajmitch has a patch or two from upstream to look at & maybe put in
<joejaxx> ajmitch: nice
<ajmitch> and the change you introduced is wrong
<ajmitch> since the main package still depends on php5 | php5
<ajmitch> bah
<ajmitch> since the main package still depends on php5 | php4
<ajmitch> not everything always works nicely with php 5
<Kamping_Kaiser> would a .desktop file be in /debian/ in a package source tree, or do they come from upstream as well?
<Fujitsu> Kamping_Kaiser: They're meant to come from upstream, but don't always.
<joejaxx> ajmitch: oh ok
<joejaxx> hmm
<joejaxx> what are you supposed to do then?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Fujitsu, thanks, i suppose that means i'll have to search the whole package, not just /debian/
<ajmitch> joejaxx: fix everything ;)
<joejaxx> ajmitch: like with bug 96357
<ubotu> Malone bug 96357 in opendb "[UNMETDEPS]  opendb has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96357
<joejaxx> ajmitch: yeah but they depend on php4
<ajmitch> asking me about $RANDOM_PACKAGE isn't helping much
<ajmitch> then you probably want to fix it to use php5
<\sh> moins
<ajmitch> hey \sh 
<ajmitch> joejaxx: sometimes code just isn't compatible with php5 yet
<ajmitch> I know code I've inherited at work isn't
<joejaxx> oh ok
<joejaxx> grrr
<joejaxx> most of those are php4/5 issues
<ajmitch> may as well change the dependencies anyway, and deal with breakage later
<ajmitch> sure 
<ajmitch> opendb appears to support php 5
<ajmitch> (with some php config tweaks)
<joejaxx> hmm
<\sh> ajmitch: you mean with "php config tweaks" to set php5 into php4 compatiblity mode?
<ajmitch> in this case it was things like register_long_arrays, etc
* Jucato forgot to wave to Hobbsee in here too
<Hobbsee> heya Jucato, ajmitch, \sh :)
<ajmitch> Hobbsee!! :)
* ajmitch hugs Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> :D
* Jucato resists hugging Hobbsee
<ajmitch> heh
<crimsun> those poor UDS attendees will be shocked by the new hair cut ;-)
<ajmitch> afraid she'll beat you up?
<crimsun> (well, at least the ones that read planet.uc)
* Hobbsee hugs Jucato and ajmitch 
<ajmitch> crimsun: hard to say, depends on how shockingly short it is
<Hobbsee> crimsun: hrm?
<ajmitch> besides, Hobbsee hardly posts on planet
<Hobbsee> true
* Hobbsee should blog more
<Jucato> she only posted 2 iirc
* TheMuso returns from house duties.
<Q-FUNK> heh
<Q-FUNK> LOL
<pef> helo
<dholbach> hellas
<RAOF> Hella awesome!
* RAOF picked that up from radix :)
<TheMuso> Hey dholbach.
<dholbach> hey TheMuso
<\sh> moins dholbach
<dholbach> TheMuso: we should maybe move the branch from ~motu to ~ubuntumembers or something
<TheMuso> dholbach: Yeah ok. Should we field opinions on where? I'm happy to move it over.
<dholbach> TheMuso: I think ~ubuntumembers would be the team that is "most open"
<dholbach> not sure though
<ajmitch> hey dholbach 
<dholbach> hey ajmitch
<dholbach> hey \sh
<TheMuso> ajmitch: What do you think? Should the motutools stuff be kept accessible for non MOTUs, like ubuntu members?
<ajmitch> it doesn't matter 
<ajmitch> you can have a motu branch & an ubuntumembers branch
<TheMuso> I think dholbach is thinking of people easily being able to contribute.
<ajmitch> any ubuntu member could create a group branch
<TheMuso> True.
<dholbach> TheMuso: somehow I couldn't push to it either
<TheMuso> dholbach: hmm weird.
<dholbach> so i created my own branch :)
* TheMuso wonders whether all the necessary bits are set right, i.e the team registrant etc.
<TheMuso> dholbach: I saw.
<dholbach> TheMuso: maybe we should make that ubuntu-dev-scripts or something
<dholbach> TheMuso: I talked to seb128 who would add stuff of his own too
<TheMuso> dholbach: So rename the product?
<dholbach> it's just an idea - does it make sense to you?
<TheMuso> Yes it does.
<TheMuso> As for where it resides, did he have any suggestions?
<dholbach> no, he didn't care about that :-)
<TheMuso> Right.
<TheMuso> Can products be renamed?
<dholbach> yeah
<dholbach> for example: https://answers.beta.launchpad.net/launchpad/+ticket/2722
<TheMuso> Ok, I'll do it if you want
<dholbach> just a question which group pushes to it
<TheMuso> yeah
<dholbach> ubuntu-dev should be fine, no?
<TheMuso> Ok so I have to lodge an answers ticket to remove the product? hmm
<dholbach> we can still merge in patches from hopefuls
<TheMuso> FOr the product? Yeah I think so.
<dholbach> TheMuso: or to rename it
<dholbach> TheMuso: i had them rename a product too
<TheMuso> dholbach: But either way, a ticket needs lodging for that
<TheMuso> Ok then.
<TheMuso> dholbach: Ubuntu-dev or ubuntu-dev-tools? Which one would be better? I prefer the latter, so there is no confusion between the product name and the team name.
<dholbach> yeah
<dholbach> ubuntu-dev for the team pushing to it
<dholbach> bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/ubuntu-dev-tools/trunk
<dholbach> or whatever you're going to pick :)
<TheMuso> RIghto.
<dholbach> nice :)
<dholbach> I think kiko is the one to take care of the renaming
<TheMuso> I thought we were moving away from the ubuntu-dev LP team.
<TheMuso> Ok filed.
<TheMuso> https://answers.beta.launchpad.net/motutools/+ticket/4455
<dholbach> i'm in ubuntu-dev, but not in motu :)
<TheMuso> Ah that would explain it.
<TheMuso> Gotcha.
<mr_pouit> hi there
<ajmitch> hi mr_pouit 
* ajmitch teaches mr_pouit the secret handshake
<mr_pouit> :D
<stgraber> morning
<Lutin> hey there
<mr_pouit> hi Lutin 
<TheMuso> Hey Lutin.
<jwendell> TheMuso, can you check my packages?
<TheMuso> jwendell: Ok I'll have a look.
<jwendell> TheMuso, thanks
<Lutin> StevenK: ping
<Lutin> hey TheMuso 
<TheMuso> jwendell: Regarding ubuntu-restricted-extras, do you know if this is being maintained in a bzr branch, or any other revision control?
<jwendell> TheMuso, i don't know
<TheMuso> I'll ask mvo.
<jwendell> TheMuso, i just get the bugs tagged as 'bitesize'...
* TheMuso moves onto another while he waits for a response.
<jwendell> :)
<StevenK> Lutin: Pong
<jwendell> TheMuso, but https://code.launchpad.net/~mvo/+branches shows anything about it...
<StevenK> (Hrm, 15 minutes RTT)
<DarkSun88> Ciao a tutti
<DarkSun88> Hi all.
<jwendell> TheMuso, s/anything/nothing/
<TheMuso> jwendell: Yeah, and I just got confirmation that its not in bzr, so I can go ahead and work on that.
<Jucato> hello! I'm just wondering if the PDF copy of the Packaging guide on https://help.ubuntu.com is up to date? (not sure if the HTML version is more updated or what...)
<jwendell> TheMuso, ok!
<Jucato> hm.. bbl :)
<Lutin> StevenK: just wanted to know what is evil in the update-maintainer script, so I can either fix or nuke it :)
<TheMuso> jwendell: ubuntu-restricted-extras uploaded. Will update bug when I get the acceptance email.
<jwendell> TheMuso, ok :)
<jwendell> thanks
<StevenK> Lutin: Heh. :-)
<StevenK> Lutin: It just looks ... messy.
<Lutin> StevenK: in what way ?
<StevenK> Lutin: To be honest, it'd be cleaner in ... gasp, Perl.
<TheMuso> StevenK: lol
<Lutin> StevenK: eek. I can't even read perl :)
<StevenK> Lutin: I thought I'd scared you off. :-P
<Lutin> StevenK: sorry, don't understand what you mean
<StevenK> Lutin: You just quit and rejoined. I thought you'd quit because I scared you talking about Perl.
<TheMuso> Hey pochu.
<pochu> hi TheMuso :)
<pochu> slomo_: when you can, please take a look at bug 97182
<ubotu> Malone bug 97182 in liferea "[UVFe]  liferea 1.2.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97182
<slomo_> pochu: sure
<pochu> cool, thanks!
<slomo_> pochu: oh tollef already approved it
<slomo_> i'll upload it in a few minutes... thanks for your work :)
<pochu> np :)
<slomo_> did you change something except debian/changelog?
<slomo_> pochu: ok looks good :)
<pochu> slomo_: nothing appart of that
<\sh> automouting homes via ldap rocks
<slomo_> pochu: please close the relevant bugs and get some karma, it's uploaded now :)
<jekil> hi
<danohuiginn> any chance of somebody looking over a sync request? bug 93924
<ubotu> Malone bug 93924 in rpy "[sync request]  rpy package missing files" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93924
<TheMuso> jwendell: I am about to head to bed, so will look at the rest of your packages tomorrow.
<TheMuso> texmacs uploaded.
<jwendell> TheMuso, ok, thanks.
<pochu> slomo_: ty!
<Lutin> StevenK: ah, ok :)
<pochu> slomo_: successfully built on all archs and bug closed, thanks for the upload!
<Lutin> StevenK: even though it would be better in perl, let me know if you have some tips to make it less messy with bash ;)
<bddebian> Heya gang
<Jucato> hi bddebian :)
<bddebian> Hi Jucato
<crimsun> deity!
<bddebian>  /close ;-P
<bddebian> Hi crimsun
<crimsun> hi
<danohuiginn> if any MOTUs have a free minute, could you check/confirm a sync request in bug 93924 for me?
<ubotu> Malone bug 93924 in rpy "[sync request]  rpy package missing files" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93924
<Hobbsee> geser: ping?
<danohuiginn> (figured I'd ask again, since there are some more people around now.)
<crimsun> there are always people `around'. We might just be knee-deep in git/hg/svn/bzr/crap.
<tonyyarusso>  hg?
<danohuiginn> crimsun: sorry. feel free to continue wading through svn ;)
<crimsun> danohuiginn: that requires an UVFe request.
<crimsun> err, no. Sorry.
<crimsun> Misparsed 1.0~rc1-5 as 1.0~rc5 for some unknown reason.
<crimsun> tonyyarusso: mercurial
<danohuiginn> crimsun: OK. how do I go about making that
<tonyyarusso> crimsun: ah
<tonyyarusso> duh
<crimsun> danohuiginn: BTW, please don't subscribe ubuntu-archive before a ubuntu-dev member ACKs
<danohuiginn> crimsun: yeah, I realised that just after subscribing them, and couldn't unsubscribe them
<crimsun> danohuiginn: the reason is perfectly illustrated in this situation: The sync request protocol has not been met. One needs to properly title the bug and attach the new debian/changelog entries in actual debian/changelog format.
<danohuiginn> *nods*. So, change the title to [sync request]  package version?
<crimsun> I've done it already and ACKed it. Please take a look.
<danohuiginn> thanks, crimsun. *looks*
<sacater> hi all!
<Lutin> hi sacater 
<pochu> hey sacater
<tonyyarusso> Say, any folks familiar with Orage, the XFCE calendar?
<tonyyarusso> How hard would it be to make the tray icon display the current date, instead of a generic image of "31" ?
<gnomefreak> anyone else heard issue with nvidia-glx-9755?
<gnomefreak> it seems they stopped support for geforce4
<Jucato> gnomefreak: they have
<Jucato> nvidia currently maintains 3 sets now. 97xx, 96xx, and 71xx
<gnomefreak> ok so they should be using legacy :)
<Laser_away> Ubuntu is only maintainin 2 sets right now 97xx and 71xx
<Jucato> but there are 2 legacy sets now :)
<lupine_85> 9631 is what's in feisty
<lupine_85> isn't it?
<Jucato> hi Laser_away, just the guy I was looking for earlier :)
<Jucato> lupine_85: not anymore
<lupine_85> ah, coolio
<lupine_85> that's going to annoy all the GF4 users :D
<Laser_away> Jucato: uh oh :-)
* Jucato is one :)
<gnomefreak> lupine_85: cant use nvidia-glx-legacy for beryl?
<lupine_85> not without Xgl
<Jucato> Laser_away: hehe not a big question really. just wondering if there's an updated version of the packaging guide, or if the PDF from help.ubuntu.com is up-to-date :D
<gnomefreak> anyway to get the "new" in repos?
<Laser_away> Jucato: doc.ubuntu.com has the latest
<Jucato> Laser_away: I asked nixternal, but he said it's your baby (although I misread it as "LaserJock baby")
<Laser_away> lol
* Laser_away smacks nixternal alongside the head for good measure
<nixternal> what's good measure about that one?
<nixternal> oh wow, I just now caught how you read that
<gnomefreak> since we added beryl to repos we should have support for all the drivers without needing xgl if we can prevent it
<lupine_85> managing three lots of nvidia drivers might be a bit of a pain
<Jucato> but what will we (gf4) users do? stuck to using nvidia.com's drivers?
<gnomefreak> Jucato: or beryls repo new legacy drivers
<Laser_away> Jucato: you can use the -legacy drivers
<Laser_away> but I think you loose 3d accel
<Jucato> I might as well use nv then :)
<Jucato> it's ok... I'm quite capable of using nvidia.com :)
<pochu> or nouveau :p
<Jucato> but I'm going to prepare for a flood of questions/complaints in #kubuntu :D
<lupine_85> hopefully soon... :D
<gnomefreak> Jucato: i wouldnt advise that till final release feisty maybe
<lupine_85> (nouveau)
<Jucato> right now I can escape by redirecting them to #ubuntu+1 :D
<gnomefreak> Jucato: thanks :(
<gnomefreak> although they should be in there anyway
<gnomefreak> thats what they get for testing 
<Jucato> gnomefreak: I'd rather they be in #ubuntu+1 rather than cause some panic because of broken upgrades...
<Jucato> that happened sometime earlier..
<Laser_away> heh
<gnomefreak> they *should* all be in ubuntu+1 for feisty questions
* Laser_away runs to #ubuntu screeming "Ubuntu ate my hard drive!!!!"
<gnomefreak> lol
<Jucato> it was like "I got some broken packages in today's updates" and other were "what?! where? when?!"
<Jucato> s/other/others
* Laser_away is really away now
<Laser_away> bbiab
<gnomefreak> i will slap something in title about it
<sacater> feisty isn't LTS is it?
<siretart> allee: any new about fai?
<siretart> sacater: no
<Jucato> sacater: nope
<Jucato> according to an interview with Riddell, the next LTS will be 8.04...
<allee> siretart: no.  My feisty polishing deployment.  After that (maybe today) I will try to build a new kernel
<siretart> allee: ok. I remember you prepared a merge in launchpad. does it reference the 2.6.17 or 2.6.20 kernels? does it still make sense to wait for fai-kernels 2.6.20?
<sacater> Jucato: ok, just wanted to make sure
<allee> siretart: 2.6.17 is used
<siretart> I didn't upload it that time because I thought that I would find some time to look at 2.6.20 kernels. I didn't :(
<allee> siretart: I don't know how many kernel build cycles I need until it builds.   So there's a bit of uncertainty
<siretart> allee: ic
<allee> siretart: yeah, me too.  Until today laptop installation 2.6.17 worked fine but now 2.6.17 recognized /dev/hda and 2.6.20 /dev/sda :(
<siretart> allee: given that the release isn't too far away, and we're past beta, what do you think is best for fai in feisty?
<allee> siretart: 2.10 is broken with feisty.   So 3.10 even with 2.6.17 kernel is the better choice.
<allee> siretart: AFAIR the special kubuntu kernel was only needed for FAI CDs, right?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<siretart> allee: kubuntu kernel?
<siretart> allee: kubuntu kernel?
<allee> siretart: I never used them.   So maybe I can try if the PXE stuff still works if we use the standard kernel
<allee> siretart: sorry, the k is in my fingers
<siretart> ;)
<siretart> allee: the problem is rather to produce a suitable initramfs for PXE booting. this would need to be documented properly
<Lutin> do you think that murrine 0.5.2 would ne suitable for an UVFe ? (changes at http://cimi.netsons.org/pages/murrine/download.php)
<mr_pouit> hi there
<pochu> heya mr_pouit
<mr_pouit> hi pochu 
<bddebian> Hey, it's the FNG, load him up with work!! :)
<jwendell> Hi, my previous package did not build on sparc and ia64. The bug is marked as 'fix committed'. I've made another debdiff, which solves this. Did i do the right thing?
<jwendell> bug 78055
<ubotu> Malone bug 78055 in ubuntu-restricted-extras "ubuntu-restricted-extras depends on sun-java5; sun-java6 is now available" [Wishlist,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78055
<jussi01> dholbach, ping
<dholbach> jussi01: pong
<jussi01> dholbach, further to our conversation last night, on bug 93932 do I need to add some thing to the bug report? or will you do that?
<ubotu> Malone bug 93932 in gnotime "[UNMETDEPS]  gnotime has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93932
<dholbach> jussi01: if it's a rebuild that fixes it, you can add a changelog entry and subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors to the bug report, so they upload it for you
<jwendell> dholbach, hi
<jwendell> dholbach, can you answer my question?
<dholbach> jwendell: looks ok
<jwendell> dholbach, so, i did the right thing... thanks
<dholbach> ok
<jussi01> dholbach, thanks, so what do I need to attach to the bug report? my .deb? also other stuff? Im sorry to bother, but this is the first one I have done.
<dholbach> jussi01: add a debian/changelog entry using dch
<dholbach> jussi01: then create a debdiff and attach it there
<jwendell> dholbach, ah, one more question: should i mark the bug as 'in progress', instead of leave it as 'fix commited'?
<dholbach> jwendell: both is fine
<dholbach> jussi01: hum... the normal gnomad2 installs fine for me
<jussi01> dholbach, gnomad2?
<dholbach> jussi01: wasn't that the package?
<dholbach> arg
<jussi01> gnotime
<dholbach> gnoTIME
<jussi01> :D
<dholbach> hum, that installs fine too
* jussi01 wonder why there was a bug?
<dholbach> strange
<dholbach> maybe it was broken at that time
<dholbach> if you check the current version, you will see that it's 2.2.2-8build1
<dholbach> so it was rebuilt already
<jussi01> oh...
<dholbach> so it should be safe to close the bug now
<dholbach> jussi01: thanks for working on it
<Toadstool> g'morning everybody
<dholbach> hi Toadstool
<jussi01> dholbach, no probs, do you have some suggestions of other simple bugs I can do?
<Toadstool> hey dholbach 
<bddebian> Heya Toadstool
<dholbach> jussi01: maybe some more of that list?
<Toadstool> hi bddebian 
<bddebian> jussi01: Look at ajmitch's RC bug list mentioned in /topic and file sync requests/UVFes :-)
<jussi01> dholbach, ok, Im working on them then :D
<dholbach> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/TODO
* dholbach high-fives jussi01
<jussi01> :D
<jussi01> dholbach, will you close that bug?
<dholbach> you can do that too
* jussi01 goes to figure out how...
<Toadstool> jussi01: yay! more karma ;)
<dholbach> jussi01: click on the yellow bar in the middle
<jussi01> dholbach, ahh thanks
<Toadstool> gar, dunno if it's because of the proxy here at TI but LP beta is so freakin slow today...
<jussi01> Toadstool, its nice and fast here
<jussi01> bug 93932
<ubotu> Malone bug 93932 in gnotime "[UNMETDEPS]  gnotime has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93932
<jussi01> :D
* Toadstool hugs jussi01 
* jussi01 goes back to squashing bugs... see you soon with the next question...:D
* bddebian goes back to his hole
* Adri2000 wonders why faad2 is in multiverse while it's in debian/main
<zul> license maybe?
<zul> or oversight
<Adri2000> I see the version is different
<Adri2000> we have an incredible one: 2.0.0+cvs20040908+mp4v2+bmp-0ubuntu3
<Adri2000> debian has just 2.5-2
<pochu> 2004 xD
<Adri2000> yeah, it seems a bit old
<Adri2000> no change since dapper
<zul> or someone didnt care about it
<Adri2000> slomo_ is the only one in the changelog
<zul> ask slomo then
<Adri2000> slomo_: why is faad2 in multiverse but is in debian/main? if it's just because we have a too old version, do you think we can sync?
<mr_pouit> Adri2000: I think it is because of the "+mp4v2+"
<Adri2000> ok, I think the difference is that we use --with-drm
<Adri2000> --with-mp4v2 is used in debian as well
<Adri2000> --with-drm              compile libfaad with DRM support
<Adri2000> do we really need that? :/
<mr_pouit> Adri2000: libmp4v2-0 is in multiverse
<mr_pouit> so, unless it moves in universe, faad has to stay in multiverse ^^"
<Adri2000> mr_pouit: but libmp4v2-dev is faad2 ;)
<Adri2000> and libmp4v2-0 too
<Adri2000> they are binary packages of faad2
<mr_pouit> Adri2000: I think I have to sleep :D
<Adri2000> good night :p
<shawarma> Is there any way to make gdb save a core file representing the current state of a traced application?
<slomo_> Adri2000: we have that version because every newer version has an gpl incompatible license
<slomo_> Adri2000: for example the version in debian
<slomo_> Adri2000: and it's in multiverse because of patents
<LaserJock> slomo_: the version in debian has a gpl incompatible license?
<slomo_> yes
<Adri2000> Copyright:
<Adri2000>  This program is free software; you can redistribute it and/or modify it
<Adri2000>  under the terms of the GNU General Public License Version 2, found on
<Adri2000>  Debian systems in the file /usr/share/common-licenses/GPL.
<Adri2000> from debian/copyright of the package in debian
<slomo_> debian/copyright is wrong
<slomo_> it is GPL plus one clause that requires every app using the lib to print a text in the about box or somewhere else visible
<LaserJock> slomo_: so should Debian have it? it seems odd that they'd be ok with it and we wouldn't
<slomo_> i filed a bug about that
<LaserJock> ah
<Adri2000> slomo_: it is also stated in debian/copyright:
<Adri2000>  Some files in this source distribution also include the following clause in 
<Adri2000>  addition to the above license:
<Adri2000> ...
<slomo_> ah ok, that was fixed then
<Adri2000> "Software using this code must display the following message visibly in or on each copy of the software: [...] " yes, but it's still in debian/main
<Adri2000> slomo_: so do you think we can sync this package in order to have it in universe?
<jussi01> hi motu's, I was having a look at bug 96358 and it seems to build fine in pbuilder. could it have been fixed already?
<ubotu> Malone bug 96358 in sysv-rc-bootsplash "[UNMETDEPS]  sysv-rc-bootsplash has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96358
<geser> jussi01: have you checked the deps of the build deb?
<jussi01> geser, ahh...stupid me, it depends on bootsplash, which doesnt exist
<jussi01> geser, any idea how I would find out what replces bootsplash?
<shawarma> jussi01: apt-cache showpkg bootsplash, probably.
<shawarma> jussi01: "Reverse provides" or something.
<geser> bootsplash is still in Debian unstable
<geser> the question is why it isn't in Ubuntu
<jussi01> reverse provides splashy :D
<Adri2000> jussi01: bootsplash is in debian, but not in feisty, it needs a sync request with an FF exception
<jussi01> Adri2000, ok, so is that something for me to do? 
<Adri2000> hmm, but the package is not really young, so I don't know why it hasn't been automatically synced...
<Adri2000> jussi01: first, find out why it's not already in ubuntu
<Adri2000> anyone knows where is the sync black list?
<Adri2000> found it, jussi01: see that bootsplash is in http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/sync-blacklist.txt
<shawarma> Adri2000: 2 sec.
<Adri2000> shawarma: ^ :p
<shawarma> Adri2000: Ok.
<jussi01> Adri2000, so what does that mean for me?
<Adri2000> jussi01: we don't have bootsplash because we have our own usplash, and sysv-rc-bootsplash is probably not needed either since it seems to be useful only with bootsplash
<jussi01> Adri2000, so what do I need to do about it? add a coment to the bug? or?
* sacater waves at pochu 
<pochu> hey sacater!
<sacater> pochu: got me another basic bug :D, no desktop file for the 'bloboats' game
<Adri2000> jussi01: you could ask for a removal from the archive, but first you need to make sure that it's really useless without bootsplash, same with the package bootsplash-theme-debian I think
<pochu> sacater: good, I also started with desktop files :)
<sacater> pochu: the only real work is making the actual picture, otherwise its pretty straightforward
<jussi01> Adri2000, so that reverse provides that shawarma suggested that returned splashy isnt a replacement for bootsplash?
* sacater completes turning his pen into a Class5 incindiary device
<jussi01> sacater, be careful with that ;)
<Adri2000> jussi01: splashy provides and replaces bootsplash, we have splashy so it's ok. I don't know how it works with usplash though
<sacater> jussi01: i can tell you how it works if youd like, can be done to almost any pen if you have match ends, lighter fuel, thread, and some time
<jussi01> Adri2000, Ill have a play with it
<Adri2000> jussi01: splashy "doesn't require patching the Linux kernel.", maybe it's the problem with bootsplash
<jussi01> sacater, nah, i fine wothout making bombs...thanks... :P
<jussi01> ahhh...maybe
<sacater> jussi01: when i say bomb, i mean it would make a travelling bag start to smoulder, then catch alight
<sacater> LD
<sacater> :D
<sacater> hee hee heee heeeeee
* sacater 's eye twitches
<sacater> please dont call the cops.....
<sacater> :P
<sacater> desktop files go in /usr/bin/applications right?
<enyc> sacater: meep
<sacater> enyc: meep meep
<enyc> ;-)
<sacater> enyc: is it right?
<enyc> erm not sure
<enyc> sacater: /usr/bin is binaries of most things (some are in /bin too)
<sacater> okies
<enyc> sacater: I dont recognize /usr/bin/applications *and* that does not exist on my edgy system
<sacater> whoops
<sacater> sorry
<sacater> i made a BIG mistkate
<sacater> /usr/share/applications
<enyc> sacater: ~/Desktop  contains files that appear on desktop within a particular user account ;-)
<enyc> sacater: I can see .desktop files in /usr/share/applications/
<enyc> sacater: Im not sure what reads those files...
<enyc> sacater: maybe /usr/local/share/applications is looked at too... maybe not
<sacater> meh
<sacater> ill get it right...
<pochu> sacater: /usr/share/applications is the path :)
<sacater> pochu: thanks. thought so
* jussi01 is going to bed, night all
<pochu> night jussi01!
<sacater> jussi01: bye
<sacater> pochu: if i add a desktop file to the package, who should the maintainer be, me or the original
<pochu> sacater: noone, but the MOTU team
<sacater> :|
<pochu> sacater: and you should add a XSBC-Original-Maintainer: field
<pochu> to the control file
<sacater> right
<sacater> i put my name in that field or MOTU
<sacater> sorry
<sacater> mistake
<sacater> forget it
<sacater> pochu: Maintainer: Ubuntu MOTU
<sacater> XSBC-Original-Maintainer: Debian Games Team <pkg-games-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>
<enyc> question... for big  78005  -- do I (now that the Universe SRU policy has changed) now need to "prepare a second upload to release-updates:" ??
<enyc> err bug
<enyc> im not sure howto exactly.... or a universe sponsor needs to?
<enyc> (the requirement (7 days, at least 2 worksforme) has now been satisfied)
<pochu> sacater: the ubuntu motu should have an @ubuntu address
<welshbyte> sacater: Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com>
<sacater> welshbyte pochu: ty
<sacater> Source: bloboats
<sacater> Section: games
<sacater> Priority: optional
<sacater> Maintainer: Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com>
<sacater> XSBC-Original-Maintainer: Debian Games Team <pkg-games-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>
<pochu> sacater: np: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-February/000249.html
<sacater> Uploaders: Gonri Le Bouder <goneri@rulezlan.org>
<sacater> pochu: that look right?
<pochu> sacater: yeah
<sacater> cool
<pochu> you just have to move the maintainer to the original maintainer, then add an @ubuntu maintainer (motu for motu packages)
<sacater> erm
<sacater> dont follow
<sacater> can you mod it for me
<sacater> Maintainer: Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com>
<sacater> XSBC-Original-Maintainer: Debian Games Team <pkg-games-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>
<slomo_> Adri2000: no... as it will make everything linking to it currently break the license of it
<Adri2000> :(
<Adri2000> sacater: it's okay like that
<sacater> Adri2000: coool
<sacater> Adri2000: does the changelog entry log good.... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12609/
<welshbyte> sacater: you need to put your actual email address in there
<welshbyte> instead of @neo
<sacater> ah yes
<sacater> quite so
<sacater> i have a matrix network
<sacater> trinity morpheus etc
<sacater> file server is called zion
<welshbyte> also if it's fixing a bug, you might want to reference it like (LP #12345)
<sacater> ah yes
<sacater> of course
<sacater> can do
<Adri2000> sacater: s/unstable/feisty/
<sacater> ok
<welshbyte> oops missed that one :)
<sacater> if i get this done it will be my second package amendment/bug
<sacater> the first was my tea.desktop file 
<sacater> and LaserJock uploaded for me :D
<sacater> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12611/
<welshbyte> that top line isn't in the file, right?
<pochu> sacater: are you using "dch -i" ?
<shawarma> sacater: You shouldn't update the debian version. (ie. your version should be 1.0.1.dsfg-1ubuntu1)
<sacater> welshbyte: no
<sacater> pochu: yes
<sacater> shawarma: it is i think
<sacater> oh with a 1
<shawarma> sacater: Precisely.
<sacater> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12613/
<sacater> try that
<pochu> hmm, sacater: dch -i already does that (at least in feisty hehe)
<pochu> I mean: from -1 to -1ubuntu1, and adds feisty instead of unstable
<sacater> well it didnt for me
<sacater> and im not using feisty until 1 week after its release
<sacater> so all the major bugs people find can be destroyed
<pochu> hehe
<welshbyte> ...
<shawarma> sacater: Looks better. I think though that the recommended syntax for the LP bug thing is "(LP: #12345)" (note the colon).
<sacater> ok
<sacater> can do
<sacater> right
<sacater> is it okay now that if put the colon in?
<welshbyte> looks ok
<welshbyte> sacater: btw if you're using edgy to fix feisty packages, you might want to make sure that they're actually feisty packages and test build them using a feisty pbuilder
<zorglu_> q. i would like to start a deamon when the user login. i look at tracker package, and it has a /usr/share/autostart/trackerd.desktop. this seems to be the thing i could copy. is there a documentation on this file format ?
<allee> siretart: no luck (as you predicted) with fai-kernels.  I've tried the ubuntu -generic one and one with CONFIG_NFS_FS=y.  In both cases the kernel could not handle the root=nfs... kernel parm
<sacater> pochu: if i made a .desktop file from scratch, but made a legit one, dont i need to add it to a file somewhere, so it knows where to put it and everything
<welshbyte> zorglu_: all i can find is https://launchpad.net/bugs/32475
<ubotu> Malone bug 32475 in gnome-session "autostart documentation" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  
<zorglu_> welshbyte: ok looking, i found http://l10n.kde.org/docs/admin/autostart-and-runonce.html but it is kde specific
<zorglu_> welshbyte: thanks for looking tho :)
<welshbyte> np
<pochu> sacater: yeah, to debian/rules, for example
<pochu> sacater: or debian/package.files, depends on the package
<enyc> question... for bug number  78005  -- do I (now that the Universe SRU policy has changed) now need to "prepare a second upload to release-updates:" ??
<enyc> (the requirement (7 days, at least 2 worksforme) has now been satisfied)
<enyc> (but I dont know howto do the release-updates)
<enyc> or If snomebody in MOTEU somewhere does that
<enyc> MOTU
<enyc> (ive read the MOTU SRU page on wiki.ubuntu.com -- but im not sure who does the release-updathe preparation!!!
<zorglu_> welshbyte: fyi the spec seems to be http://standards.freedesktop.org/autostart-spec/autostart-spec-0.5.html
<welshbyte> zorglu_: cool
<enyc> im confused
* enyc *yamns*
<enyc> err... yawns
<enyc> grrr
<enyc> error!
<welshbyte> meep
<enyc> error!
<pochu> oups :)
<enyc> pochu: dont press that button!!!
<Monk-e> that is one big ass netsplit :o | !ohmy | Monk-e
<enyc> pochu: bad pochu!
<enyc> lol ;-)
<sacater> what is netsplit
<sacater> ive never seen it much before
<sacater> didnt want to ask
<enyc> sacater: the IRC site 'irc.freenode.net' is actually a collection of different servers.
<enyc> sacater: a 'netsplit' is when some server(s) become disconnected
<enyc> sacater: in the DNS, irc.freenode.net is an alias (cname) for 'chat.freenode.net' and 'chat.freenode.net' has the addresses 194.24.188.100, 208.71.169.36, 85.188.1.26, 140.211.166.3, 140.211.166.4
<enyc> e
<enyc> sacater: i.e. your irc program may try to connect ot any address...
<sacater> okay
<sacater> thanks
<enyc> sacater: when there is a 'split' users who happen to be on different servers but in the same 'shared channel' then get disconnected -- and the "quits:" list shows those
<psusi> were there any serious changes in X fonts between dapper and edgy?
<LaserJock> zakame: thanks for the blog post. I was looking for exactly that this week
<sacater> hey, can someone take a look at this, i THINK it means there is something wrong with my debian/rules file
<sacater> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12630/
<psusi> since I upgraded non gnome X apps can't locate fonts even though they are shown in xlsfonts and xfontsel...
<jekil> slomo_: hi, can i ask you for mentoring?
<mr_pouit> sacater: it seems the docbook-to-man command is missing. Did you install the package (and put it in the Build-Depends of your package)?
<sacater> yes
<sacater> hang on
<sacater> one mo....
<sacater> 	cp debian/bloboats.xpm debian/bloboats/usr/share/pixmaps
<sacater> 	cp debian/bloboats.desktop debian/bloboats/usr/share/applications/
<sacater> the second one is my desktop file
<sacater> whats wrong....
<bddebian> does that dir exist?
<sacater> how do you mean?
<sacater> which one
<sacater> there are 2 there
<bddebian>  usr/share/applications
<sacater> yes
<sacater> it exists
<sacater> should do on any edgy system
<ajmitch> sacater: no, does it exist under debian/bloboats?
<sacater> no
<sacater> it dosnt
<ajmitch> then make it so
<sacater> ok..
<ajmitch> there'll be a dirs file (or bloboats.dirs)
<sacater> ok
* bddebian snickers at bloboats
<sacater> bddebian: grow up
<sacater> ajmitch: in the .dirs, do i add the directort i just made
<bddebian> I'm growing old but I refuse to grow up
<ajmitch> no, it makes the directory
<ajmitch> by you placing it in there
<ajmitch> bddebian: we know
<sacater> ok
<bddebian> ajmitch: pfft
<sacater> ajmitch: so i should leave bloboats.dir alone
<ajmitch> no, that's what I'm saying
<ajmitch> you don't make the directory manually
<bddebian> No, you should add usr/share/applications to .dirs
<sacater> ok
<sacater> cna do
<ajmitch> dh_installdirs uses the dirs file
<sacater> even though it already exists?
<LaserJock> bddebian: hmm, I'm trying figure out what you are snickering about
<ajmitch> because debian/bloboats will get removed on clean
<LaserJock> maybe I don't want to know
<bddebian> no
<sacater> with .desktop files in
<sacater> LaserJock: he finds bloboats funny
<ajmitch> the .desktop files are put there at build time
<ajmitch> each time it gets built
<ajmitch> the directory gets created for every build
<sacater> ah
<sacater> pl
<sacater> ok
<sacater> ajmitch: do i also put my .desktop file in /debian/bloboats/usr/share/applications
<ajmitch> isn't that what you were doing anyway?
<ajmitch> (minus the preceding /)
<sacater> yes
<sacater> ok
<sacater> let me try building
<sacater> after a crap
* ajmitch didn't need to hear that
<bddebian> Oh and he complains about my snickering..
<zorglu_> q. i would like to launch webbrowser from a script, how can i determine the prefered browser for the user ?
<zorglu_> is there a script or something ?
<zorglu_> or i could write a crappy one myself :)
<zorglu_> just looking for 'best practice' :)
<LaserJock> I think there scripts/alternatives
<LaserJock> sensible-browser is one
<zorglu_> looking thanks :)
<bddebian> Heya geser
<geser> Hi bddebian
<racarr> sensible-browser is just going to execute x-www-browser
<racarr> or $BROWSER
<racarr> zorglu_: ^
<zorglu_> racarr: yep i looked at it, it does a lot of things, it is way better that anything i could write myself :)
<racarr> heh you should be fine just running x-www-browser
<racarr> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 31 2006-10-08 20:52 /usr/bin/x-www-browser -> /etc/alternatives/x-www-browser lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 18 2007-03-11 16:52 /etc/alternatives/x-www-browser -> /usr/bin/konqueror
<zorglu_> or simply use the standard script :)
<zorglu_> i mean they did it, why would i bypass them :)
<bddebian> Later gang
<TheMuso_> Hey MOTUs.
#ubuntu-motu 2007-03-29
<joejaxx> hmm
<joejaxx> interesting
<joejaxx> we need to add automake1.9 to fluxbox as a builddep
* joejaxx goes to make a patch
<ajmitch> joejaxx: why does it require that?
<ajmitch> did someone patch Makefile.am & not Makefile.in as well?
<enyc> I have changed the. status tags on bugs 78005 77485 ... was this right for me to do this as per the new MOTU-SRU policy?
<ubotu> Malone bug 78005 in qpsmtpd "[SRU]  request: dapper:qpsmtpd fix for bug #72602" [Undecided,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78005
<enyc> I'm a little confused whom is now supposed to do the release- upload.... or how I do it....
<enyc> Please let me know what todo ?? [??] 
<pochu> night folks!
<shawarma> I've been thinking a bit about the ubuntu-motu ml showing up as MOTU Media on Launchpad. What's stopping is from just going to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-motu/+claim, having it mail a password or whatever to the mailing list, logging in and fixing it?
<shawarma> s/What's stopping is/What's stopping us/
<shawarma> It's just so obvious that someone must have thought of it before and figured out a good reason why not to go through with it..
<geser> ubuntu-motu ml would then get all the launchpad mails for the team
<shawarma> geser: Oh, the horror!
<jmg> hehh
<shawarma> geser: We *could* just filter it in mailman.
<shawarma> geser: It's silly, but so is the "MOTUMedia" thing.
<shawarma> We could also just setup another primary e-mail for it.
<shawarma> ...which would then get all the spam. Perhaps a new ml like "ubuntu-motu-bugs" or something?
<geser> iirc was there also something about merging a person and a team and LP
<shawarma> *We* all know what it means when it says MOTUMedia, but for the innocent bystanders it looks pretty strange, I think.
<shawarma> geser: Yes, there might be some issues there as well.
<geser> iirc is the zope team in a similar situation
<ajmitch> yep
<Fujitsu> We could also convince the LP people to make LP work sanely, which is probably the better solution.
* ajmitch talked to the LP people about it, it was going to be fixed 
<geser> ajmitch and LaserJock might know more about it as they talked to the LP people
* ajmitch can't remember all the details right now
<shawarma> Is there a bug about this?
<ajmitch> Fujitsu: able to look at/sponsor enyc's upload to dapper-updates?
<owh> I was wondering if anyone could assist. I have written a spec for dosfstools. It has been modified by another wiki user and I don't agree with the modifications. I have emailed the user asking for feedback and received no reply. How do I best revert the changes without getting into a wiki-war?
<Fujitsu> ajmitch: Not really, as I'm studying for a specialist maths SAC, and am about to head off to school.
<Fujitsu> About == in 5 minutes.
<owh> FYI: The Spec is here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SpecificationDosDirtyFlag
<bddebian> Heya gang
<mr_pouit> hey bddebian 
* owh secretly hopes that all 129 people in the room are now busily reading the spec but is under no illusion that this is in fact the case :)
<shawarma> owh: I'm just thinking that if he doesn't care enough to respond to e-mails about it..
* bddebian doesn't read specs :-(
<shawarma> owh: Well... Revert the changes and see if that entices him out.
<owh> shawarma: I understand your point, but I suspect that if I revert, then I'll be engaged in all manner of fun and games. Most non-productive :-(
<owh> Hmm.
<owh> Perhaps a different question will spark some progress. Is anyone here aware of any FAT dirty flag support in the kernel?
<ajmitch> Fujitsu: fair enough :)
<owh> Where would I begin to look?
<Fujitsu> School holidays in 24 hours, so lots of time soon.
<bddebian> UTSL?
* Fujitsu heads off to school.
<Fujitsu> Bye everyone.
<owh> Fujitsu: Hmm, school, that was a while ago.
<bddebian> Enjoy
<owh> Fujitsu: Have fun.
<Fujitsu> Bye owh.
<ajmitch> bddebian: saying 'UTSL' when referring to the kernel isn't awfully helpful
<bddebian> Am I ever? :-)
<ajmitch> of course
<owh> bddebian: In fact I didn't know you were talking to me, nor do I know what UTSL is :-)
<bddebian> UTSL == Use The Source Luke
* owh thought it had something to do with School.
<owh> bddebian: Yeah, that's not very helpful :-)
<owh> bddebian: ROTFL 
<owh> bddebian: Sorry, a more constructive response would be. Where in particular?
<bddebian> http://tree.celinuxforum.org/CelfPubWiki/XvFatDiscussion?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=20050325-xvfat-intro-en.pdf ?
<owh> Can anyone comment on the diff between v6 and v7 of the spec? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SpecificationDosDirtyFlag?action=diff&rev2=7&rev1=6
<owh> bddebian: Hmm, now that's what I call informative. Excellent.
<bddebian> s/UTSL/UTGL/
<owh> Google?
<bddebian> yeah :-)
<owh> :-)
<owh> The third hit :-)
<owh> Can anyone point me to a CVS-web access of the kernel source, if such a beast exists?
<owh> If I look at msdos_fs.h on my machine, it looks like this: http://www.gelato.unsw.edu.au/lxr/source/include/linux/msdos_fs.h. If I read the only reference to an actual dirty flag here: http://lkml.org/lkml/1998/11/8/129, the 1998 version includes comments about dirty flags, but the current one does not.
<owh> A grep for dirty in my include directory shows references to reiserfs, ext2/3, but nothing for fat.
<bddebian> what's the flag?
<owh> In 1998 it was referred to as: Current Head, but I cannot locate that part of the struct anymore.
<owh> I can see the part that the 1998 email is referring to, the FAT32 section, but it does not contain the parts it should. I do not know how to determine if it ever existed, exists somewhere else, or has been removed.
<owh> The PDF you showed me talks as if it already exists, which I would expect, but I have never found it.
<owh> The more I look, the less evidence I find of this actually having ever been implemented.
<mr_pouit> 'night all
<owh> Hmm, so am I just being an idiot?
<Rohinton> can anyone point me to the ubuntu distro ( dvd ) which has all the buntus on it...
<Rohinton> I saw it in some web page and I cannot remember where...
<owh> I cannot reconcile the concept that a mature part of the OS, FAT support, used every day by millions does not have dirty flag support. Which makes me think that it does exists, but not where I am looking. Am I blind?
<owh> s/exists/exist/
<Burgwork> owh: likely because vfat is not our default file system?
<owh> Burgwork: Hmm.
<fernando> hey all
<owh> Ok, so am I alone in thinking that dirty flag support should exist?
<Burgwork> probably not, just that most people don't really care
<owh> I mean, every external drive, thumb-drives, cameras, even recovery partitions all use FAT. If we're going to co-exist, shouldn't we do it properly?
<Burgwork> true
<Burgwork> now that you have the spec, propose it for the next UDS
<owh> UDS?
<owh> Ubuntu Developer Sprint?
<Burgwork> yes
<Burgwork> on the spec, "submit to meeting" or something similar
<Hobbsee> summit
<Burgwork> hey mgalvin, Hobbsee
<owh> What I'm concerned about is that I'm wasting people's time because it already exists and that I'm just too ignorant to find it.
<Hobbsee> hiya Burgwork 
<mgalvin> hey Burgwork!
<Rohinton> ok - found it
* owh guesses that Rohinton is not talking about dirty flag support :-)
<Jucato> moin Hobbsee!
<owh> Ok, let me ask about a different approach. If I wanted to find out for sure that it doesn't exist, who would I best ask where?
<owh> s/it/fat dirty flag support/
<Rohinton> owh: sorry was in my own world...
<Hobbsee> heya Jucato~
<owh> Rohinton: That's ok, so am I :)
<Rohinton> owh: dirty as in in use...
<owh> Rohinton: Dirty as in, mounted and changed.
<Rohinton> owh: what type of fs, unix based or MS...
<owh> Some background: Initially bugs were being reported where dosfschk was checking clean file systems and changing them, causing all manner of grief. Some of the bugs are/have been fixed, but the check should never have happened in the first place. I wrote a spec to handle the (v)FAT flag for dosfschk but stayed away from kernel comments because I do not know the state.
<owh> The spec was updated to comment about the kernel, but I now need to know for sure if it isn't supported, which is what it's beginning to look like.
<owh> Rohinton: So, the answer is MS based (x)(v)FAT(12/16/32), which is used all over the place.
<Rohinton> owh: 2.4.20 seems to mention iit?
<owh> Where?
<owh> Rohinton: ?
<owh> Rohinton: Are you talking about the reference in the pdf that bddebian showed us? http://tree.celinuxforum.org/CelfPubWiki/XvFatDiscussion?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=20050325-xvfat-intro-en.pdf
<Rohinton> owh: yes - I mis read that...
<owh> Rohinton: I just found out about mtools and am reading up about that.
<RAOF> Hm.  How do you make a package depend upon an exact version of one of its dependencies?
<RAOF> In the same way as -dev packages depend on $source-version?
<xtknight> e.g. Depends: dpkg (>= 1.13.20), ... ?
<Rohinton> owh: There also some discussion about FAT and IP - maybe that's why it may not be there?
<RAOF> xtknight: No, as in Depends: compiz (=0.3.6-1ubuntu9)
<bddebian> No that's > or =
<xtknight> hmm = doesnt work either?
<RAOF> Because compiz-extra *needs* to be built against exactly the same version of compiz as it's running on.
<RAOF> Otherwise, compiz crashes trying to load the plugins.
<bddebian> >> is a strict depends but I don't think that's what you want either
<RAOF> bddebian: I think we could use >> and <<, but it'd be nice to have it automatic?
<owh> Rohinton: Where are you reading that?
<RAOF> Or is that too much to ask for?
<owh> Rohinton: I'm thinking you're meaning Intellectual Property, not Internet Protocol.
<owh> Rohinton: If that's what you mean, didn't they all go to court and finally determine that FAT was not restricted because it was in such wide use, or did I remember wrong?
<bddebian> RAOF: I don't know, sorry :-(
<RAOF> Anyway, bug #97661 should be fixed with just a rebuild.
<ubotu> Malone bug 97661 in compiz-extra "Loading any Compiz-Extra plugins causes Compiz to segfault" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97661
<bddebian> owh: There's some dirty buffer stuff in buffer.c but I don't think that's what you are looking for
<owh> Rohinton: The IP stuff about FAT is referred to in wikepedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_Allocation_Table
<Rohinton> owh: I am not sure ...
<Rohinton> owh: sorry - trying to also deal with Homework, kids not mine :-)
<owh> bddebian: Hmm, it appears to be talking about memory buffers, but I see references to inodes. Could this be dealing with swap, rather than FAT?
<bddebian> tbh, I'm not sure if fat uses inodes or not.  I know extfs does
<owh> bddebian: Or is this the abstraction layer between the kernel and any file system?
<Rohinton> owh: That's the vfs layer?
<owh> Well, bddebian talked about buffer.c, which relates to this file AFAIK: http://www.gelato.unsw.edu.au/lxr/source/fs/buffer.c#L1250
<Rohinton> owh: so what is the exact question you want answered?
<owh> Rohinton: The question is this: "Is there now, or has there ever been dirty flag support in FAT implemented in the kernel?"
<owh> Rohinton: My current answer is: "Not as far as I can tell."
<jmg> use the source
<bddebian>  drivers/block/loop.c ?
<jmg> /fs/fat ?
<owh> jmg: I did. I get conflicting results. If I look at msdos_fs.h on my machine, it looks like this: http://www.gelato.unsw.edu.au/lxr/source/include/linux/msdos_fs.h. If I read the only reference to an actual dirty flag here: http://lkml.org/lkml/1998/11/8/129, the 1998 version includes comments about dirty flags, but the current one does not.
<jmg> i dont have the tree at hand
<jmg> owh: by dirty flag, you mean the bit that forces checks after an unclean reboot?
<owh> jmg: I do indeed mean that.
<owh> bddebian: No, that's the loop driver.
<ajmitch> hello StevenK 
<Rohinton> owh: http://www.celinuxforum.org/CelfPubWiki/XvFatDiscussion?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=20050715-xvfat-2.4.20.patch maybe some clue here.
<bddebian>  fs/super.c ? :-)
<Rohinton> owh: from kernel 2.2.x http://surprise.sourceforge.net/doc/tech-49.html
* jmg apt-get installs the source
<Rohinton> owh: struct fat_file has a dirty bit defined?
<owh> Rohinton: Yes, but I do not see that inside the kernel anywhere. I suspect that the definition you showed me is in the source code for Partition Surprise.
<Rohinton> yes.
<owh> bddebian: From what I'm reading is that the higher level abstraction layers have dirty flag support, but I'm not seeing it at the FAT level. There is a reference in fs/fat/fat.c to mark_inode_dirty, but I do not see any code referring to the boot sector actually implementing it.
<owh> Or for that matter any reference to the actual flag in the boot sector.
<owh> Ultimately, AFAIK the implementation would need to define a flag for dirty here: include/linux/msdos_fs.h, then test/set/clear it somewhere in fs/fat/fat.c
<owh> This reference describes in great detail the implementation of FAT. http://www.win.tue.nl/~aeb/linux/fs/fat/fat-1.html It says that the dirty flag is implemented in the second FAT cluster. Am I looking in the wrong spot if I'm looking in msdos_fs.h?
<crimsun> just to note, this is likely the wrong channel. You likely want #ubuntu-kernel.
<owh> Any objections to keep at this here for the moment?
<jmg> crimsun is right, ubuntu-kernel is where the experts are
<crimsun> I don't think anyone would _object_ per se, but the core kernel team's irc clients are not present in this channel, whereas they are in -kernel.
* owh adds another window.
* nixternal notices mIRC on the ctcp reply from crimsun 
<crimsun> it's a pony, duh.
<nixternal> haha
<ajmitch> ZOMG ponies!
<nixternal> I knew it was coming
<ajmitch> someone had to
<bddebian> ZOMG TASK_BOOTSTRAP_PORT :-)
<ajmitch> bddebian: enough of that thanks
* Jucato only sees alien words...
<Jucato> except for the ponies :D
<jdong_> ah, a good sign that you're not with a group of nerds anymore: talking about 3-way-merging results in immature snickers :)
<Jucato> O.o
<ajmitch> Jucato: never mind, it's jdong_ 
<jdong_> lol
<jdong_> Jucato knew me before I lost my mind :D
<ajmitch> was there such a time?
<Jucato> was that before or after the flash fiasco? :D
<nixternal> jdong_: how do you lose something you never had?
<nixternal> ;p
<jdong_> I just used my right-hand programmer's laptop last night...
<jdong_> it was a scarring experience....
<jdong_> he kinda named all his bzr branches after his former / fantasy girlfriends...
<jdong_> so when he used bzr merge... it was a bit more personal.
<nixternal> lol
<jdong_> and Jucato you bastard ;-)
<bddebian> Egads and I thought I was a freak
<Jucato> roflmao
<nixternal> bddebian: no thinking there, you are a freak!
<nixternal> boo
<bddebian> :'-(
<jdong_> I kinda pretended I didn't see his .bash_history.....
<Jucato> but jdong's a bigger freak, methinks :D
* nixternal hands bddebian some sandpaper, here, wipe that tear
<jdong_> do I get a trophy for that?
<nixternal> history |grep pr0n | wc -l
<nixternal> prolly looks like an infinity counter
<jdong_> nixternal: and last year I already learned never go find/beagling around another person's computer...
<jdong_> somethings are best not known.
<nixternal> haha, I know what you mean
<owh> jdong_: You could always just add some ignore stuff to their beagle configuration :-)
<nixternal> years back I worked as the Midwest Tech Manager for CompUSA. we used to scan everyones puter
<nixternal> scary at times
<jdong_> owh: somehow I think he needed his beagle to navigate his... collection...
<jdong_> :)
<owh> ROTFL
<tonyyarusso> nixternal: Scan every one that came in for repair you mean?  For what?
<jdong_> nixternal: yeah, that'll probably be more than you ever bargained for :D
<nixternal> tonyyarusso: exactly what you think :)
<owh> jdong_: I suppose it's better than a horse and a girl on a desktop, which is what one of my clients found on an (immediately ex-)employees system.
<tonyyarusso> nixternal: that's legal?
<nixternal> we had one guy come in who made movies
<nixternal> tonyyarusso: probably not, but who is going to know?
<tonyyarusso> right
* Jucato records this conversation
<nixternal> the techs had a server they would download it all to, and then burn CDs
<jdong_> owh: ok... to let you know how bad this was...
* Jucato waves to nixternal :D
<jdong_> we were being sarcastic about looking for porn on his computer
* nixternal hides
<jdong_> so I put into beagle the most ABSURD search I could possible come up with...
<jdong_> and it had 65 matches.
<nixternal> hahaha
<Jucato> heh :D
<jdong_> like COMPLETELY ABSURD.... 
<jdong_> things that just the filenames would make most people in here vomit.
* jdong_ shudders
<nixternal> well, if you can stomach tubgirl, nothing will make you vomit
<owh> jdong_: Isn't that more a reflection on the nature of the beagle search, rather than the material :-)
* owh uninstalled beagle after it decided to run down the battery, didn't find all emails and ignored most useful files.
<owh> jdong_: But I get your point :-)
<jdong_> :)
<jdong_> the vomiting comes from the realization that the person ENJOYED that
<owh> jdong_: I suppose it's better reading about it than doing it...
<bddebian> tubgirl... ugh, did you have to bring that up?
<owh> crimsun: Any suggestions how I should get some response from ubuntu-kernel?
<bddebian> strip naked and run in circles?
<owh> bddebian: Hmm, now that's an Idea...
<Jucato> strip nekkid and dance in the middle?
<welshbyte> ...
<owh> bddebian: ... I'll give that a miss.
<welshbyte> maybe i should come back later
<bddebian> :-)
* bddebian hugs welshbyte
<welshbyte> :)
<crimsun> owh: ask during US/EU business hours
<owh> crimsun: That would be while I'm sleeping :-)
<bddebian> Bah it's only 11pm here and 8 on the left coast ;-P
<owh> bddebian: And some in that channel are awake, but I appear to be invisible :-(
<bddebian> Join the club :-)
<owh> ROTFL
* Jucato won't join as long as bddebian's there :)
* Jucato runs and hides from the "boo"
<bddebian> heh
<Jucato> dang... I don't see my own cloak that much :(
* Jucato has to do /whois to see his shiny badge :D
* ajmitch wishes he got shiny stuff
<Jucato> shiny pony? :P
<ajmitch> hm
<ajmitch> bddebian: fixed up universe?
<bddebian> suure
<ajmitch> how about the rc bugs list?
<bddebian> I wish they'd sync the damn things so I could remember where I was :)
<ajmitch> sorry
<bddebian> Why would you be sorry?
<ajmitch> for not having the comments stuff on the bug page
<bddebian> Gah, neither does MoM :-)
<ajmitch> but I can do something about my page :)
<bddebian> ajmitch: Some day I have to have you guys show me how you guys get to that kind of data
<ajmitch> oh that's top-secret
<bddebian> I want to do some pages like "show me all packages that haven't seen an update in 2 yrs or some such"
* ajmitch is pulling the debian stuff from a debian bts mirror
<ajmitch> hm, that should be trivial
<ajmitch> if you compare versions in hoary & feisty, for example
* ajmitch could probably get a page with that data in a few minutes
* owh needs help from someone with more experience.
<owh> How do I get some progress towards my FAT questions? I've been doing this since December and I'm still not going forward in any meaningful way. I've had excellent commiserations around here, but ultimately, I'm no closer to a resolution. What is the procedure for this?
<owh> Am I asking the wrong question in the wrong venue?
<tonyyarusso> probably
<bddebian> There are few (if any?) kernel hackers in here
<bddebian> Isn't there a linux-kernel or kernel-dev channel somewhere on freenode?
* owh looks.
<welshbyte> might get more attention on a mailing list, that way you're not depending on people being awake :)
<owh> welshbyte: I started with emails to ubuntu-dev and to ubuntu-dev-discuss, both with no response at all.
<welshbyte> ah ok
<owh> I also emailed the maintainer for dosfstools with the same result.
<bddebian> Welcome to "Free Software" :-)
<owh> I wrote a spec and asked for feedback and got nada.
<owh> bddebian: Why do I feel so underwhelmed :)
<joejaxx> Toadstool: are you around?
<bddebian> owh: It can be frustrating at times.  Keep trying, you'll get somewhere.
<bddebian> ajmitch: Where'd you get cacti 1.8.10 from?  I don't see it in incoming.  Is it in experimental?
<ajmitch> bddebian: no
<ajmitch> look at the bug (I've explained this one before)
<bddebian> to me?
<ajmitch> yep
<ajmitch> 07:36 < bddebian> Gah, frick, I missed that :-)
<ajmitch> 07:36 -!- schultmc [i=schultmc@nat/progeny/x-b5f503beafd4a51d]  has joined #ubuntu-motu
<ajmitch> 07:37 < ajmitch> ignore ones like cacti
<ajmitch> yay for grep
<ajmitch> 07:37 < ajmitch> where the bug was reported in one package & fixed in another
<joejaxx> ajmitch: Lol
<bddebian> Damn getting old sucks
<ajmitch> yep
<owh> bddebian: Thanks for the pick-me-up.
<bddebian> owh: I run into it a lot because I try to do a lot of things with GNU/Hurd that are WAY over my head and I tend to annoy people with it :)
* bddebian thinks geser should do destar
<Toadstool> joejaxx: 'sup? don't have much time tonight though
* Toadstool waves
<bddebian> Heya Toadstool
<Toadstool> hey bddebian 
<joejaxx> hello Toadstool :)
<bddebian> Who's working on audacity again?
<bddebian> Is jumping a distro supported?  I.E. something like dapper to feisty?
<ajmitch> no
<bddebian> didn't think so.  Is it OK if I reject a bug for that?
<Rohinton> owh: sorry just got back from my pack meeting (BSA )....
<ajmitch> depends if the bug is caused by that
<owh> Rohinton: I'm still here :)
<bddebian> Bug #96143
<ubotu> Malone bug 96143 in roundup "problems when upgrading to feisty from dapper using gui" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96143
<Rohinton> owh: So you should propose and do something and get it included...
<Toadstool> bddebian: a friend of mine completely broke his system with a dapper -> feisty dist-upgrade
<owh> bddebian: IMHO it should just work, so personally I wouldn't reject based on that.
<bddebian> owh: You are on crack :-)
<owh> bddebian: Excellent. I didn't know that.
<Toadstool> gar, just reattached my screen to quickly check my emails and I end up on IRC :)
<Toadstool> got to go, cya
<owh> Rohinton: Well I proposed and got nada. I'd rather not do something until I understand that what I proposed is in fact correct :-)
<bddebian> later Toadstool
<Rohinton> bddebian: I am disappointed with the hurd, they seem to have lost the way... maybe everyone's busy but the irc's are very quite...
<owh> Rohinton: I suspect that if I actually write something, I'll still get nada, but then I'll have spent time writing it too.
<bddebian> Rohinton: This time of day it is, yes
<bddebian> well that Debian bug is stupid
<welshbyte> europe should start waking up in about 2 hours
* bddebian goes to be in 1 :)
<welshbyte> which means i should've been asleep for the last 6 :/
<Rohinton> bddebian: europe? is that the main stay fopr hurd?
* owh is about to have lunch :)
<bddebian> Rohinton: We have a lot of Germans and such, yes
<Rohinton> owh: you should do something - if people like it it will get attention...
<Rohinton> owh: then the v+ and v- feedback will happen
<owh> Rohinton: If people like it, then it should have already gotten attention :-)
<owh> Ok, lemmie ask this. Is this how it always goes? You ask for feedback and get nada, you write code and hope that someone notices?
<bddebian> Gah, screw roundup :-(
<Rohinton> bddebian: I was under the mistaken impression that the USA was the "hub"
<bddebian> hahaha
<Rohinton> owh: yep - 
* owh has been writing code for clients for years, feedback levels are way higher when they're paying :-)
<Rohinton> owh: LOL
<bddebian> Well I guess when Roland, Thomas Bushnell and Neal were still involved, it probably was
<bddebian> Hmm, forget about wxwindows2.4
<Rohinton> bddebian: who are the driving forces now?
<bddebian> Rohinton: Well, that is a damn fine question :'-(
* owh hands bddebian the reigns...
<owh> :)
<Rohinton> bddebian: I would like to see hurd pickup, ut also debian-hurd seem a little slow...
<Rohinton> bddebian: s/ut/but/
<owh> Rohinton: Thanks for your encouragement. I'm going to feed my face and have a think about how I'd best actually write the code that does this.
<Rohinton> bddebian: I am not sure if the effort and the motivation is there still....
<Rohinton> owh: my pleasure...
<bddebian> Rohinton: #debian-hurd?
<Rohinton> bddebian: yes
<bddebian> owh: I don't have the skills and I just piss everyone becaue I have no patience
<bddebian> Rohinton: I didn't even know that channel was still around.  Most of us hang around in #hurd
<owh> bddebian: Well, you've displayed patience with me today, so if you have none, that means you're making progress :)
<bddebian> owh: I mean I don't have patience for stupid shit.  For example our glibc code needs some serious lovin' but no one works on it.
<Rohinton> bddebian: maybe the first thing is to get people from ##hurd #hurd and #debian-hurd to talk and see if this is really going to fly...
<bddebian> Rohinton: Most of them are all on the same page in #hurd. ##hurd mainly exists because of 1 individual.
<Rohinton> bddebian: There lots of pressure from other OSs and there has to be motivation/innovation and direction.
<Rohinton> bddebian: would you like to clarify?
<owh> bddebian: In the words of Rohinton: "you should do something - if people like it it will get attention..."
<owh> :)
<bddebian> Rohinton: Well that's part of the problem. We have about 3 different paths now.  One persion is writing a new mach-compatible kernel, marcus is leaning back towards l4.sec and I think neal still likes Coyotos
<bddebian> owh: I try, but as I said, I seriously lack the skills
<Rohinton> owh: well yes I agree and I am trying - I started talking to rooty - but have not heard ( no pun ) from him again....
<Rohinton> bddebian: that's why there has to be direction...
<bddebian> Rohinton: rooty thinks RMS is the saviour and RMS couldn't give a shit about GNU/Hurd.  Anyway, this is really the wrong channel for this discussion.
<Rohinton> bddebian: I was surprised to see that L4 was now in question....
<bddebian> It stalled a long time ago
<Rohinton> bddebian: Yea sorry - 
<bddebian> Rohinton: I don't mind but I'm sure others head's are about to expldode.  Right ajmitch? ;-)
<jmg> jej
<jmg> hurd
<Rohinton> bddebian: as it's quite... :-)
<ajmitch> bddebian: no, I was out of the office for a few minutes
<ajmitch> & I'll just continue ignoring -motu
<bddebian> :-)
<Rohinton> please put me out of my misery and explain the ##hurd, let's do it on a private line...
<jmg> why do i get forwarded to #ubuntu-unregged
<bddebian> Because you haven't registered your nick?
<jmg> but i have?
<jmg> 16:41 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- You have already identified
<bddebian> Hmm weird
<boss-bcp> Hello everyone.
<jmg> hii boss-bcp 
<boss-bcp> Before I submit a few beta tested packages, can I have some hardened veterans of this business check a few packages for me? I tested them myself and asked a few friends to test them out and so far, no one's machine has been scarred.
<jmg> what packages?
<boss-bcp> One package: libpam-cups provides secure authentication to SMB/IPP backend CUPS and libpam-script which allows script execution at session open/close and authorization.
<jmg> boss-bcp: and you based your packages on the existing pam ones
<jmg> using dh_installpam?
<boss-bcp> jmg: On libpam0g yes.
<jmg> sounds good
<jmg> URL?
<boss-bcp> I'll upload them in a second. What exactly would you like? Just the Debian packages or the source packages as well?
<jmg> throw both up
<boss-bcp> Both packages were alpha tested by me both through pbuilder and the old fashioned way. A few friends who are relatively good with Ubuntu beta tested the packages. The URL: http://team254.bcp.org/packages.tar.gz
<boss-bcp> jmg: A few things to consider for libpam-cups... /usr/bin/pam_cups_spool comes by default with the sticky bit on (removing it will cause the package to cease properly functioning). update-alternatives is used in a bit unorthodox way so as to ln stuff in /usr/lib/cups/backend properly. Other than that, it's a pretty standard package.
<boss-bcp> jmg: Also to clear up any confusion, I am not the upstream author on either of these packages.
<boss-bcp> s/sticky bit/setuid bit/
<bddebian> Gnight folks
<welshbyte> night bddebian 
<Jucato> g'night bddebian
<boss-bcp> jmg: Let me know how that all works out for you.
<joejaxx> ajmitch: is doko ever around?
<cypher1> http://ajmitch.net.nz/~ajmitch/missing-fixes-rc.html -- are these targeted for Feisty RC ?
<Fujitsu> cypher1: They're targetted for whenever they can be done.
<Fujitsu> The -rc bit means `release critical' in Debian.
<joejaxx> :)
<cypher1> Fujitsu: i thought Release Candidate :)
<cypher1> Fujitsu: most of them are syncs or merges right ? then what is the problem ?
<cypher1> Fujitsu: cannot we use M-o-M for those defects ?
<Fujitsu> Firstly, MoM is turned off. Secondly, MoM lists everything.
<cypher1> Fujitsu: so how do one fix these ?
<cypher1> Fujitsu: do they have to manually do what MoM used to do ?
<Fujitsu> cypher1: You need to merge/sync the packages... Probably manually, as MoM was broken/off last time I checked.
<cypher1> Fujitsu: thanks
<doko> joejaxx: ?
<\sh> moins
<jussi01> morning motus, could someone tell me if there is a way to test install a package with out actually installing it on your system?
<TheMuso> jussi01: You could use a chroot
<jussi01> TheMuso, how would I do that, I hve pbuilder installed...
* Jucato jots down notes
<TheMuso> jussi01: No its not to do with pbuilder. Have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot
<jussi01> TheMuso, thanks
<viviersf> ajmitch, ping
<dholbach> hello
<AstralJava> Hi there Daniel.
<AstralJava> How're things?
<dholbach> hey AstralJava
<dholbach> quite good - how are you?
<AstralJava> Fine, thanks. UbuntuStudio artwork packages are ready and in testing. :) Thanks again for your work.
<AstralJava> Had a little problem with Makefile.am in the iconset thingie, but TheMuso worked it out, and I'm well on my way in the learning process now. Just wanted to let you know, you guys rock. :)
<dholbach> thanks
<dholbach> if you guys want those packages in, get them in NOW
<dholbach> we're all very busy atm, so if you don't hurry it will be feisty+1 for ubuntustudio packages
<dholbach> ask on ubuntu-motu@ for assistance getting you through the process
<AstralJava> I'm not sure _MMA_ wants them in the repos currently. I think we're aiming at Feisty+1 at the moment.
<AstralJava> But we'll talk about that soon. We need more testing still.
<dholbach> ok
<AstralJava> Now I'm looking at easy tasks that seb128 has been throwing at ubuntu-motu@, and bitesize tagged bugs in LP. Wanna be a MOTU hopeful. :)
<pochu> Amaranth: what do you think about bug 92136? (there is more discussion in one duplicate)
<ubotu> Malone bug 92136 in desktop-effects "Button in desktop effects dialog does not switch its text between "enable desktop effects" and "disable desktop effects"" [Low,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92136
<jussi01> hei motus. how should this command look for feisty?  sudo sed -i s/dapper/breezy/g /var/chroot/etc/apt/sources.list
<jussi01> (im configuring chroot)
<jussi01> nm, i figured it out...
<jussi01> :D
<Lathiat_> ** Tags added: atheros avahi dlink hal wifi                                     
* Lathiat_ boggles
<dholbach> TheMuso: are we going for lsr 0.5.0?
<TheMuso> dholbach: I am not worried about it. I haven't been asked by upstream about it, as they knew we had a freeze quite a while ago. And the demand for it is not that great, so I will do it next cycle.
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> thanks
<TheMuso> np
<pochu> slomo_: new liferea release, fixes a crash
<ajmitch> hi
<pochu> hi ajmitch
<pochu> slomo_: liferea 1.2.10b: bug 98532 (needs approval)
<ubotu> Malone bug 98532 in liferea "[UVFe]  Liferea 1.2.10b" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98532
<pochu> slomo_: approved :)
<TheMuso> ooo nice. Requestsync is now going to be in devscripts.
<pochu> TheMuso: I suppose it's useful to request a sync :) isn't it?
<TheMuso> pochu: Yeah. Its a script many of us have been using for a long while now.
<jwendell> TheMuso, good morning
<TheMuso> jwendell: Hi.
<jwendell> TheMuso, a curiosity: why did you remove java6 for sparc?
<TheMuso> jwendell: I didn't remove it for sparc.
<jwendell> TheMuso, sorry, powerpc
<TheMuso> Because the most recent version of sun-java6 did not build on powerpc, and a bug report was filed about it.
<TheMuso> And it wasn't included even when there was java5 in the original package.
<jwendell> TheMuso, oh, right
<jwendell> TheMuso, a doubt: if that build has failed, shouldn't it be hidden from that page: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+source/sun-java6 ?
<jwendell> TheMuso, look at the line: sun-java6-jre  (amd64)   (hppa)   (i386)   (ia64)   (powerpc)   (sparc)
<TheMuso> jwendell: I don't know, and I'd rather not be the one taking the decisions on such a big package.
<jwendell> dholbach, do you have the answer?
<dholbach> https://beta.launchpad.net/+builds/+build/300914
<StevenK> I find it curious that it was sucessful on ia64
<TheMuso> dholbach: I saw that earlier, and it fails because it calls a binary that is for a different CPU arch.
<dholbach> jwendell: answer to what question?
<jwendell> dholbach, , a doubt: if that build has failed, shouldn't it be hidden from that page: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+source/sun-java6 ?
<jwendell> dholbach, look at the line: sun-java6-jre  (amd64)   (hppa)   (i386)   (ia64)   (powerpc)   (sparc)
<dholbach> does it link to an older version of the package?
<jwendell> dholbach, if sparc build failed, shouldn't be hidden from that line?
<dholbach> does it link to an older version of the package?
<jwendell> dholbach, i don't know... i guess not
<dholbach> it's an ALL package
<dholbach> so that's for all architectures
<dholbach> it should not be hidden if you ask me
<dholbach> but better to ask in #launchpad
<TheMuso> c
<TheMuso> gah
<\sh> did anybody played around with nfs4 and dapper kernels?
<DarkSun88> Hi all
<jwendell> TheMuso, what time is there?
<TheMuso> jwendell: 10:08 PM
<jwendell> wow
<jwendell> TheMuso, i would ask you for take a look at my packages, but... go to bed :)
<TheMuso> jwendell: I will tomorrow. I was going to today, but I got side tracked. :)
<StevenK> jwendell: I can look at one.
<RAOF> Is there any way to get a package automatically rebuilt whenever one of its dependencies is rebuillt?
<jwendell> TheMuso, thanks
<jwendell> StevenK, thanks
<RAOF> Or rather, a specific dependency?
* RAOF is looking at bug #97661
<StevenK> RAOF: I doubt it.
<ubotu> Malone bug 97661 in compiz-extra "Loading any Compiz-Extra plugins causes Compiz to segfault" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97661
<StevenK> jwendell: I'll need a link. :-)
<jwendell> StevenK, https://launchpad.net/~wendell/+assignedbugs?search=Search&field.status=In+Progress
<RAOF> StevenK: Fair enough.  I'll just put a strict version in the dependency field then.
<ajmitch> fun
<RAOF> Well, that was odd.  Some process went mad and decided to use all my memory.
<ajmitch> it can happen
<ajmitch> especially if you run without swap, like I do
<racarr> RAOF: while(fork()) malloc(fork()) ?
<ajmitch> though I've never seen the kernel kill a process due to lack of RAM
<RAOF> Well, I *have* swap, so what it did was make my system unusably slow :(
<ajmitch> just get more RAM ;)
<ajmitch> firefox: why people need > 2GB RAM
<RAOF> ajmitch: Do you think an acceptable solution to bug #97661 is to depend on the current exact version of compiz?
<ubotu> Malone bug 97661 in compiz-extra "Loading any Compiz-Extra plugins causes Compiz to segfault" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97661
<StevenK> firefox and openoffice: why people need > 3.5GB RAM addressable
<RAOF> That way, rather than annoying crashes, people will simply get unsatisfied dependencies?
<TheMuso> StevenK: lol
<shawarma> Well, the proper fix would be to actually track when the abi changes. :-p
<ajmitch> RAOF: that's a nasty hackish way, why does compiz' plugin interface change?
<TheMuso> Just tell em to use elinks and latex.
<ajmitch> StevenK: agreed
* ajmitch hugs his amd64
<racarr> ajmitch: Err, the way the plugin interface works...changing ANYTHING and not changing the plugin interface is kind of impossible
<RAOF> ajmitch: No idea.  But it does, and it has.
<ajmitch> racarr: but in a 'stable' release?
<RAOF> ajmitch: Feisty's compiz package hasn't been stable, code wise.
<racarr> Well, it shouldn't in a 'stable' release, but eh
<racarr> someone probably just added a variable to Comp(Display|Screen|Window)
<ajmitch> and we ship this in main, why?
<RAOF> Bling forever!
<ajmitch> kill the bling
<racarr> RAOF: Btw Amaranth and I have been talking and are not sure it is a great idea to stick compiz-extras in universe...
<ajmitch> hi Hobbsee 
<ajmitch> racarr: why not?
<racarr> ajmitch: Because it's mostly Beryl plugins that got ported IMMEDIATELY after they were written and haven't really been maintained since
<RAOF> racarr: It's there now.  Oh, and it's totally broken.
<ajmitch> worrying
<racarr> as in, it's unmaintained Beryl plugins, winrules, and mouse gestures
<shawarma> racarr: Oh, i thought you meant it should be in main instead.
<racarr> shawarma: No, definitely not :p
<Hobbsee> hi ajmitch 
<zul> hey ajmitch 
<racarr> ajmitch: I don't know how big of a deal it is...it might make sense to patch out the worst of it though
<ajmitch> hi zul 
<StevenK> jwendell: zapping uploaded.
<jwendell> StevenK, thanks
<zul> has anyone got the "binary file contents changed" error before and now how to fix it?
<Fujitsu> zul: The solution is to not change the contents of binary files.
<zul> yeah thats not a solution
<Fujitsu> Well, it's the only way you're going to fix it...
<zul> fine no firmware then
<Fujitsu> You'll have to base64 encode it or similar.
<siretart> zul: binary only firmware is evil [tm]  anyways
<zul> siretart: its for the xen kernel
<Fujitsu> Still Evil(r).
* Fujitsu -> bed.
<siretart> zul: what has xen to do with binary only firmware?
<siretart> good night, Fujitsu 
<Fujitsu> Night siretart, zul.
<zul> siretart: when you want to use ipw2100 
<TheMuso> Night folks.
<jwendell> TheMuso, night
<shawarma> zul: The usual solution is to put a base64 or uuencoded version in the debian dir and uudecode it in debian/rules at a proper time.
<zul> shawarma: yeah Im going to do that
<zul> thanks
<shawarma> zul: np
<bddebian> Heya gang
<Jucato> hiya bddebian!
<bddebian> Hi Jucato
<Jucato> gnomefreak: could you please elaborate about that copyright thing?
<gnomefreak> Jucato: ok i talked to mvo last night he said it will be fixed in nvidia-glx. i dont think we will be able to add support to nvidia-glx due to restricted licence so they might just make it easy upgrade or keep you at same or drop you to legacy
<Jucato> hm... I kinda don't understand... will this happen to all nvidia-glx drivers?
<gnomefreak> but AFAIK there hasnt been a sure way to fix this yet
<gnomefreak> Jucato: it will happen with the cards that are no longer supported
<somerville32> moo
<Jucato> hm... 
<gnomefreak> it will know when its not supported. maybe automagicly set vesa in xorg.conf and give you message to use legacy IMHO will work
<Jucato> ok... this is kinda confusing for me... sorry if I don't get it right... nvidia-glx-legacy, which has the 71xx driver will be supported. nvidia-glx, containing the 97xx driver will also be supported. but all the rest in between (96xx) will not?
<sloof3> Could someone look at this bug: 97603 I don't think the Debian Developer will see it.
<gnomefreak> Jucato: they might keep 96xx for gf4 cards. i dont think that has been decided on how it will be fixed
<gnomefreak> bug 97603
<ubotu> Malone bug 97603 in cgiirc "CGIIRC 0.5.9-2 backport request to dapper (0.5.4-6sarge) from feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97603
<crimsun> that's a -security candidate, not a -backport
<gnomefreak> IMHO this is the biggest mistake by nvidia ive seen in years. gf4 cards are very affordable/widely used stopping support for them is hurting alot of users
<gnomefreak> my 2 fx5200 card were <90.00 USD each
<gnomefreak> but that isnt gf4 its just a gf card
<crimsun> gnomefreak: "mistake" in this context must be evaluated in terms of their engineering. I'm not standing up for them, but there's likely a set of solid tech reasons to stop supporting them.
<Jucato> I guess what's done is done... I'm just concerned on how much this will affect our users... I mean, good thing there's something like envy... but official packages would till be the best option imho...
<gnomefreak> crimsun: oh im sure there is and i used mistake as a personal opinion not fact. tech reason that comes to mind they added something to thier drivers to make it better and gf4 doesnt have the ability to use
<gnomefreak> deos envy choice the driver you need?
<gnomefreak> does. choose
<Jucato> I think it does. actually I haven't used it personally
* gnomefreak doesnt use those types of scripts
<Jucato> neither do I. but unless this "problem" is resolved before the release, users will have no choice but to rely on envy or um.. automatix...
<gnomefreak> easyubuntu autocraptix and envy i dont touch in all its easier to install from our sources
<gnomefreak> Jucato: will be fixed before release just not sure how it will be fixed
<sloof3> crimsun: What do you want me to do then?
<Jucato> gnomefreak: well, that's part of the problem :)
<gnomefreak> Jucato: this is one of those things that IMHO have to be fixed
<Jucato> gnomefreak: yes. seriously... or else we're going to have a lot of broken X's
<gnomefreak> yep and mark pushed for beryl to get in (after freeze) so nvidia is big part of it so i dont see why it wouldnt get fixed
<sloof3> crimsun: How do I correct this?
<gnomefreak> build it with security fixes in it and send it to revu maybe
* gnomefreak has to figure out how to change the name of a package and the links it uses before i can build it again :(
<crimsun> sloof3: backport the fixes from the current feisty source package to the current dapper source package.
<crimsun> sloof3: attach a debdiff to the bug so that it can be reviewed
<sloof3> crimsun: I don't have experience with that yet.  I was just reporting a bug.
<sloof3> crimsun: OK.  debdiffs are easier than I thought.
<sloof3> crimsun: evand hit me with a cluebat.
<bddebian> heh
<jussi01> hei motu's, 1 quick question, what package am i missing if i get this mesage: checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<jussi01> make: *** [config.status]  Error 1
<Hobbsee> lib-xml-parser-perl or something
<Hobbsee> do an apt-cache search xml parser perl
<bddebian> Dah, Hobbsee beat me to it
<Hobbsee> pick the closest :)
<Hobbsee> jussi01: so, libxml-parser-perl
<DarkSun88> jussi01: See this link: http://www.karakas-online.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3915
<sacater> im very sad at the moment, my little cat was hit by a car today
<jussi01> thanks lads - sacater sad to hear about th cat
<sacater> we got her from someone who was part of the 'cats protection orginisation'. If we hadnt taken her she would have died at only 4 months, until the car came she had 3 years of happiness, at that centre it was terrible
<welshbyte> what's the preferred way of sending .desktop files to debian? email the maintainer or file a bug or ...?
<bddebian> Send them upstream :-)
<welshbyte> i would but the package doesn't seem to be under development any more... "This is the last official stable release by the author" :)
<bddebian> welshbyte: Ah, yeah stick it on Debian BTS then
<shawarma> welshbyte: Which package?
<welshbyte> fceu
<shawarma> welshbyte: ok
<welshbyte> bddebian: ok, thanks
<jussi01> could someone explain/point me to a link about how to get a package into the repos? (i have something I would like in... I assume its too late for fiesty...) thanks...
<bddebian> jussi01: Post it to REVU
<welshbyte> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU if you need it
<jussi01> welshbyte, i did... thanks
<jussi01> could someone please re-sync the REVU uploaders keyring?
<jussi01> Hell MOTU's, Im sorry to bother again... im getting an error with my gpg key, can someone tell me whats wrong? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12762/
<Hobbsee> jussi01: that's....interesting
<Hobbsee> jussi01: what are teh permissinos on .gnupg/ ?
<LaserJock> oh freaking heck!
<Hobbsee> heya LaserJock!
* LaserJock broke Main
<LaserJock> kinda
<Hobbsee> jussi01: ie, would root happen to own it?
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: ouch...how?
<LaserJock> SRU
<Hobbsee> ah
<LaserJock> I broke Edgy Main
<jussi01> Hobbsee, ahh...yes root does...
<jussi01> what should the permissions be?
<jussi01> and the quick way to fix it?
<Hobbsee> lssarah@LongPointyStick:~$ ls -la .gnupg/
<Hobbsee> total 156
<Hobbsee> drwxr-xr-x  2 sarah sarah  4096 2007-03-30 02:05 .
<Hobbsee> chown user.user -R .gnupg/
<Hobbsee> sudo chown user.user -R .gnupg/
<Hobbsee> dunno about the permissions, per se - that's what mine are
<lupine_85> permissions need to be & 700
<lupine_85> IIRC
* Hobbsee didnt know gnupg created extra files when signing things...
<lupine_85> (might be getting mixed up with ssh)
<Hobbsee> lupine_85: that leaves no read access for normal users, iirc.  which means you have to do all signing with sudo
<Hobbsee> which isnt exactly optimal
<lupine_85> well, you don't want anyone but the owning user to be reading the private key, I'm sure ;)
<Hobbsee> true that
<lupine_85> my perms are drwx------  3 lupine lupine   4096 2007-03-28 20:22 .gnupg
<Hobbsee> which is why you dont leave your private key on a build farm
<Hobbsee> lupine_85: can you sign without using sudo, then?
<jussi01> thank you people, it now seems to work...
<lupine_85> Hobbsee: if I signed using sudo, it'd use /root/.gnupg, surely?
<Hobbsee> lupine_85: good point.  i'd say so
<lupine_85> and I can sign without using sudo, yes
<Hobbsee> neat
<LaserJock> \o/
<LaserJock> I didn't break Min
<LaserJock> *main
<nixternal> congratulations LaserJock!
<LaserJock> and now I get to right as nice comment to this user complaining about how we screwed up
<LaserJock> s/right/write/
<LaserJock> nixternal: hi, btw
<nixternal> hola LaserJock 
<LaserJock> nixternal: how's it going?
<nixternal> I am sitting in this class bored out of my mind
<nixternal> Programming & Logic, and the teacher is teaching VB. I don't want to learn it, so I am bored
<nixternal> how is everything with you?
<LaserJock> got edubuntu-docs uploaded
<LaserJock> and some changes from ogra commited
<nixternal> rock on!
<nixternal> LaserJock: I will be able to help a little more for feisty+1 on that since Kubuntu docs are about 75% to 80% of where I really want them
<nixternal> and we won't have KDE4, so nothing much will probably change
* jussi01 just uploaded his first package to REVU. YAY!! (its probably full of problems... so please be gentle, it my first one)
<nixternal> jussi01: I have uploaded plenty to revu, and they were all full of problems :)
<jussi01> nixternal, :D that makes me feel better, thanks
<nixternal> no problem
<jussi01> siretart, \sh or ajmitch, I uploaded a package to REVU about 10/15 mins ago, and it hasnt shown up. have I made an error?
<LaserJock> jussi01: what's the package name?
<jussi01> gsopcast
<jussi01> ahh... found it, I got an email...
<jussi01> oh no... Im really sorry to be bothering you all with stupid little things... the email i got back said: Signer has no upload rights at all to this distribution
<jussi01> :(
<jussi01> the distribution I have in the changelog is feisty. (do I need a capital there?)
<zul> are you in the revu keychain?
<ScottK> jussi01: Did you send it to REVU or to the main repository?
<jussi01> ScottK, I just used the standard dput command...
<ScottK> Then you sent it to the main repository probably (I've done this)
<zul> then you probably didnt upload to the right repository
<ScottK> dput revu ....  should get it to the right place.
<jussi01> ahhhh, thank you all so much!!!
<jussi01> also, I just noticed I have a slight error, W: gsopcast source: changelog-should-mention-nmu - how do I fix this?
<jussi01> what is nmu?
<welshbyte> non-maintainer upload. i think it's debian specific so you needn't worry about it
<jussi01> welshbyte, thanks
<LaserJock> jussi01: a NMU is when somebody who is not the maintainer does an upload of a package
<LaserJock> in Debian, since each package has a maintainer, there are rules for doing that
<LaserJock> in Ubuntu, since anybody can touch a package it doesn't really apply to us
<\sh> guys, do we have a ubuntu vdr project or something like this? 
<jussi01> LaserJock, aahh, thank you for the explanation. 
<LaserJock> mwuahaha
* LaserJock just looked up how to switch windows in screen
<LaserJock> you'd think for as long as I've been using it I would have figured out how to do more than one window at a time
<\sh> ctrl+a c == new window ;) or do you mean split screen?
<jussi01> hmmm, package still hasnt turned up, wonder what I screwed up this time...
<\sh> jussi01: are you in the revu gpg keychain?
<LaserJock> \sh: no, just a new window
<LaserJock> :-)
<\sh> LaserJock: that's ctrl-a c ;)
<\sh> and ctrl-a a switches in between or ctrl-a <0-9> ,-)
<jussi01> \sh, Im not certain - I applied earlier, but I dont know if its been updated yet
<LaserJock> \sh: yes, it's just taken me a year of using screen to get there ;-)
<\sh> LaserJock: the tool of the century ;)
* \sh compiles the vdr packages for edgy for a friend...
* \sh needs a life
<zul> er...how do you split a screen in screen?
<Lathiat_> ^a-S
<Lathiat_> ^a-TAB to flick between them
<\sh> and a beer...good to know that I have some in our hardware shelf
<jussi01> \sh, has the keyring been updated recently?
<LaserJock> oh my gosh!
<LaserJock> irssi on top, mutt on the bottom
<LaserJock> I love screen!
<ConstyXIV> who doesn't?
<zul> 4
<zul> oops
<joejaxx> LaserJock: :)
<joejaxx> Toadstool: we have partial session support through slim.conf now :)
<Toadstool> joejaxx: awesome!
<Toadstool> good morning everybody
* jussi01 is still wondering if the REVU uploaders keyring has been resynced...
<joejaxx> Toadstool: Good Morning :)
<jussi01> morning Toadstool 
<Toadstool> hey joejaxx and jussi01 
<jussi01> hei Toadstool, anything new/good happening?
<Toadstool> er... life's been crazy lately
<\sh> jussi01: I don't know...I'm not an revu admin anymore ...
<LaserJock> jussi01: I'm syncing the keyring right now, just to make sure
<jussi01> LaserJock, thanks
<jussi01> \sh your still listed on the revu page
<\sh> jussi01: right...I need to change it, or get my powers back...
<jussi01> :D
<jussi01> LaserJock, do i need to re-upload the package?
<LaserJock> jussi01: yes please
* jussi01 goes to do that...
<jussi01> LaserJock, it tells me its already there, and if i try the -f option, it give me an error
<rexbron> dholbach: could you look at bug 97581
<ubotu> Malone bug 97581 in murrine "[UVFe]  murrine 0.52" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97581
<LaserJock> jussi01: what's your LP id?
<jussi01> LaserJock, jussi01 
<jussi01> :D
<LaserJock> jussi01: try it now with the -f
<jussi01> LaserJock, that seems to have worked
<LaserJock> bigon: did your fai-kernels upload to REVU work?
<jussi01> LaserJock, It still doesnt look like its arrived... :(
<ScottK> jussi01: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4755
<jussi01> ScottK, yay... now why didnt i see that...
<ScottK> jussi01: Are you up for some feedback?
<jussi01> ScottK, sure!!!!
<ScottK> If you look in debian/copyright, there is some generic boilerplate left at the end.  That should be cleaned up.
* jussi01 looks
<ScottK> You've also got a completely generic README.Debian.  You either need to add stuff or remove the file.
<jussi01> ok, fixed both of them...:D
<LaserJock> Adri2000: why do you need MoM output?
<Adri2000> mpd
<LaserJock> what about it?
<jussi01> ScottK, when i re-upload, I should be using the -f option I assume?
<Adri2000> to fix bug #96569
<ubotu> Malone bug 96569 in mpd "not built with pulseaudio support" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96569
<LaserJock> Adri2000: surely you don't need MoM output to do that
<Adri2000> and some other fixes that are in debian
<LaserJock> just merge it
<ScottK> jussi01: Yes, but don't do it yet.  I have more.
<jussi01> ok:D
<Adri2000> LaserJock: yes I can, and I'll probably do, but it would be easier with MoM
<Adri2000> which has been broken for a long time now...
<LaserJock> well
<LaserJock> it's not normally run after UVF
<ScottK> jussi01: Linda and Lintian both complain about your use of config.status and hint at a need to work on your clean rule.  I'm not an expert on that, but that looks worth looking into.  http://revu.tauware.de/revu1-incoming/gsopcast-0703291425/lintian
<LaserJock> I don't think it's useful to have MoM running after UVF
<LaserJock> we'd just get a whole pile of stuff that we can't do because of UVF
<Adri2000> LaserJock: ah? Keybuk told me it wasn't updated because of a timeout problem with a debian mirror (IIRC)
<ScottK> jussi01: You also need to set an appropriate maintainer field.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebianMaintainerField for details on how Ubuntu wants it done.
<LaserJock> Adri2000: that may be, but we normally only run MoM for a short time
<LaserJock> Adri2000: it's normally turned off after UVF
<Adri2000> ok
<LaserJock> and then restarted after the toolchain is set and the repos ready for the next  release
<ScottK> jussi01: Note that lintian also whines about .svn info in the orig.tar.gz.  If you packed it yourself, you need to do it again without all the .svn info.  If you downloaded the tarball from upstream, you should whine to them about that.
<ScottK> jussi01: That's all I've got.  I am not an expert, so there's probably more stuff that needs to be fixed.
<ScottK> jussi01: One more thing...  Version number should be gsopcast (1.0-0ubuntu1)
<jussi01> ScottK, thanks a lot, Im looking at all that now..
<jussi01> ok, im heading to bed. Many thanks to all that have helped me tonight
<zul> gahh...I hate exchange
<highvoltage> ME TOO!
<bddebian> I like Exchange
<LaserJock> never used it
<Tonio_> bddebian: do you ?????????????
<Tonio_> bddebian: exchange is a nightmare......
<bddebian> How so?
<bddebian> Though I don't like 2000+ as much as I liked 5.5
<somerville32> Exchange doesn't work so well in Firefox.
<LaserJock> Lathiat_ how do I unsplit in screen?
<Adri2000> does anyone know how to fix "SyntaxError: Non-ASCII character '\xb0'" with python?
<sacater> Adri2000: go to #welp please, i know a 1337 who may be able to help
<Adri2000> what?
<sacater> Adri2000: i know someone who can help, hes in #welp
<geser> Adri2000: have you tried to specify the encoding?
<Adri2000> geser: yep I tried following the link in the message error, and adding a comment at the top of the file for the encoding; doesn't work
<bddebian> geser: Are you going to look at the destar RC bug stuff?
<bddebian> Hi BTW :-)
<geser> Hi bddebian, which "destar RC bug stuff"?
<dholbach> rexbron: gave my +1, so you just need another one
<rexbron> dholbach: thanks
<dholbach> rexbron: i was out with a friend
<Adri2000> geser: if you want to take a look, it's slune, it fails with this error at startup (see bugs)
<rexbron> dholbach: no sarcasm, I apprecate your promt reponce
<dholbach> rexbron: great - thanks for your work on that
<LaserJock> dholbach: what are you doing still up?
<dholbach> LaserJock: distro meeting in 20 min
<rexbron> siretart, ajmitch: would either of you be able to look at bug 97581?
<ubotu> Malone bug 97581 in murrine "[UVFe]  murrine 0.52" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97581
<bddebian> geser: On ajmitch's RC bug list
<LaserJock> dholbach: poor guy
<boss-bcp> Hello.
<LaserJock> hi
<siretart> rexbron: looks good!
<dholbach> LaserJock: it could be worse :)
<geser> bddebian: you can have destar if you want. I will try to look at it tomorrow or and the weekend if you don't take it.
<rexbron> siretart: thanks
<LaserJock> dholbach: yeah, for a long time the LP dev meeting was at 0400 local
<dholbach> yeah, I remember :)
<LaserJock> now with DST and them moving the meeting it's at 0700
<LaserJock> which is much more managable
<rexbron> siretart: shall I mark the bug as confirmed now that it has 2 acks?
<bddebian> geser: She's all yours man :)
<siretart> rexbron: yes, and feel free to upload it!
<geser> Adri2000: after adding "# -*- coding: latin-1 -*-" as the first line to /usr/share/games/slune/character.py and /var/lib/python-support/python2.5/py2play/character.py slune started
<Adri2000> I tried with utf-8... let me try with latin-1
<boss-bcp> Can some seasoned Ubuntu MOTUs test out two packages I've made? (libpam-cups and libpam-script): URL: http://team254.bcp.org/packages.tar.gz
<Adri2000> geser: good, it works, do you want to upload the fix? otherwise I will do it
<ScottK> boss-bcp: You'd probably have more luck getting someon to review your packages if you uploaded them to REVU.
<ScottK> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU
<geser> Adri2000: \xb0 is a single-char encoding (like latin-1), in utf-8 it would be \xc2\xb0 (utf-8 is a multi-byte encoding)
<geser> Adri2000: go, bddebian push destar to me :)
<Adri2000> ok
<geser> Adri2000: you need to patch slune and python-2play
<Adri2000> right
<bddebian> geser: Well you have to do SOMETHING.. ;-P
* bddebian ducks
<boss-bcp> ScottK: How can I get added to the Ubuntu Universe Contributors team? I tried joining, but Launchpad tells me that I can't join the team.
* ScottK looks
<ScottK> boss-bcp: It's an open team.  What exact error are you getting?
<ScottK> also, what's you'r launchpad ID?
<boss-bcp> Sorry, I got disconnected there.
<boss-bcp> ScottK: I believe I was talking to you?
<boss-bcp> I'm part of the team now, it just took a couple of browser refreshes I guess.
<boss-bcp> However, I can't login to REVU.
<boss-bcp> I have a GPG keys registered already, so I believe I'm at the point where it says... Next, ask the REVU admins in #ubuntu-motu or at  keyring@tiber.tauware.de to re-sync the REVU uploaders keyring, which grants you upload rights to REVU.
<mr_pouit> rexbron: since the uvfe got 2 acks, do you want me to upload your package, or is someone already doing it?
<gnomefreak> dholbach: did mozillateam submit our cluefiles?
* gnomefreak hasnt seeen david in a week or 2
<dholbach> gnomefreak: no idea
<dholbach> it's easy enough to do
<gnomefreak> ok ill look into it ty
<dholbach> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugHelper has more info
<ScottK> boss-bcp: So until one of the REVU admins re-sync's the keyring, you
<gnomefreak> ok ty ill look at it
<ScottK> need to wait.
<LaserJock> boss-bcp: the keyring is synced
<ajmitch> morning
<siretart> hey ajmitch 
<bddebian> Heya ajmitch
<geser> Hi ajmitch
<Ursinha> afternoon
<mr_pouit> is there a team to join (or a keyring to sync, or whatever) to be able to archive uploads on revu?
<Adri2000> mr_pouit: just ask a revu admin to get the reviewer rights
<Lutin> Adri2000: it's needed even though you're a motu ?
<boss-bcp> LaserJock, ScottK: I can't seem to login with my account: boss-bcp. Am I doing something incorrectly?
<Adri2000> Lutin: yes, it's not automatic
<mr_pouit> Adri2000: ok, thx
<ScottK> boss-bcp: You need to look at the error message when it fails.  It tells you how to recover your password.
<Lutin> Adri2000: oh, ok. thanks
<ScottK> boss-bcp: Also, you don't need to login to upload, just to comment on packages.  Use dput revu to upload packages.
<sacater> hey guys, a mate of mine has done a gentoo-freebsd port, can the same be done with ubuntu
<ajmitch> only if you have a lot of time to waste
<jmg> sacater: it would be a lot of work, but could build on debian freebsd
<jmg> but freebsd has worse hardware support than linux, so whats the point
<jmg> i use freebsd for things like routers and firewalls
<bddebian> Most if not all of the Debian/kfreebsd stuff should be in the archives already I would think
<ajmitch> probably about the same value as doing ubuntu gnu/hurd
<sacater> hmm
* bddebian kicks ajmitch
<sacater> i got the thought from here http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/gentoo-alt/bsd/fbsd/
<sacater> i know welp
<geser> isn't the Debian/freebsd port only using the freebsd kernel and the glibc (and not freebsd libc)?
<bddebian> afaik
<sacater> is the feisty release going to have shipit CD's
<sacater> hmm, im wondering whether to wait another 20 days and wait for full feisty, or get the beta....
<ajmitch> or that
<LaserJock> hi ajmitch 
<ajmitch> hey LaserJock 
<ajmitch> how are you?
<jmg> sacater: get the beta and fix some bugs
<ajmitch> a bit late to say so
<LaserJock> ajmitch: busy
<LaserJock> :-)
<LaserJock> hmm, it's 2:20 in the afternoon
<LaserJock> I guess I should do some research
<ajmitch> I guess so :)
<boss-bcp> Hmm, I had both my packages rejected (automatically?) for this the same reason: UploadError escaped upload.process: Unable to find distrorelease: unstable
<boss-bcp> Google doesn't come up with anything, so what could that mean?
<Nafallo> boss-bcp: Ubuntu doesn't have unstable
<lupine_85> it's called feisty ;)
<Nafallo> lupine_85: feisty isn't unstable ;-)
<lupine_85> of course not :)
<boss-bcp> Ah, so I add change the changelog, gotcha.
<boss-bcp> It's not unstable really. I was following the Debian New Package Maintainer's Guide while making both packages.
<boss-bcp> I also read the Ubuntu package management guide, but it's not as indepth as far as I've seen and holds the new package maintainer's hands a bit much. Nothing wrong with it, I'd just appreciate a bit more information (which if I get the time, may edit in myself).
<geser> does REVU check the release?
<mr_pouit> is there a revu admin here?
<ajmitch> mr_pouit: what do you need?
<mr_pouit> ajmitch: reviewers rights for revu (it seems I don't have them at the moment)
<mr_pouit> Lutin: same for you, isn't it?
<Lutin> yep
<ajmitch> hm
#ubuntu-motu 2007-03-30
<ajmitch> email addresses you use on revu?
<mr_pouit> mrpouit@ubuntu.com
<bddebian> Laer gang
<ajmitch> k, fixed that, logout/login
<mr_pouit> ajmitch: it works, thanks a lot :)
<boss-bcp> What distribution should be listed in the debian/changelog file?
<ajmitch> feisty
<boss-bcp> Even for revu packages?
<ajmitch> yes
<ajmitch> they'll need updated for the next release, but that's a small change
<boss-bcp> ajmitch: Well, when I have that in the changelog I keep getting this error message.
<boss-bcp> E: libpam-cups_0.1-0ubuntu1_source.changes: bad-distribution-in-changes-file feisty
<boss-bcp> And I keep getting rejected from revu because of it.
<ajmitch> ignore that
<boss-bcp> If I put unstable in the place of feisty, then it gets rejected because the system can't figure out where to put it.
<boss-bcp> Okay, I'll try again.
<ajmitch> and you won't get rejected from revu due to having feisty in the changelog
<ajmitch> nor should it be rejected for having unstable, fwiw
<TheMuso> Hey MOTUs.
<mr_pouit> hi TheMuso 
<LaserJock> hi TheMuso 
<boss-bcp> ajmitch: I just got denied for feisty again.
<boss-bcp> Signer has no upload rights at all to this distribution.
<LaserJock> are you sure you are using the same email address for gpg/changelog/etc
<boss-bcp> Positive.
<ajmitch> boss-bcp: you didn't do 'dput revu...'
<ajmitch> that error only comes from the main ubuntu archive
<boss-bcp> Even if I have default_host_main = revu ?
<ajmitch> it's best to make sure
<boss-bcp> Okay, I'll dput revu then.
<boss-bcp> Cool, both packages were uploaded.
<boss-bcp> Thanks a lot everyone. Please check out libpam-cups and libpam-script when you all get a chance :)
<jmg>  thanks boss-bcp 
<chx> http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/feisty/x11/xserver-xorg-video-i810-modesetting sorry to say but this is hmmm not the most fresh :( is there some hope that by the time feisty is out there will be newer modesetting driver?
<TheMuso> chx: packages.ubuntu.com/packages.ubuntulinux.org is not always up to date.
<chx> I am told at #ubuntu+1 that this https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-i810-modesetting/+bug/90213 bug is relevant and it indeed is
<ubotu> Malone bug 90213 in xserver-xorg-video-i810-modesetting "xf86-video-intel 1.9.91 (2.0 RC1) is out, and would be nice to have as the source for the xserver-xorg-video-i810-modesetting package" [Undecided,Needs info]  
<chx> What's needed to further this bug?
<wick2o> hello
<wick2o> I have a fully automated preseed install, but at the end after a reboot i need to apt-get update...so i had this idea of logging the apt-get update and replacing all of the files on the cd with the new version
<wick2o> (the previously remasted cd using the wiki installcdcustom...works great btw)
<wick2o> now, this new cd...durning the install it cant find my nics, it cant mount the the harddrive for partitioning
<wick2o> where did i go wrong? and im sorry if this is the wrong channel for this, but #ubuntu doesnt seem to get this advanced
<TheMuso> An upstream version freeze exception request needs to be filed, as outlined at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess for universe.
<TheMuso> bah
<TheMuso> missed him
<wick2o> ive looked all over the wiki for what im tring to do and am having no lucky
<minghua> are we in deep freeze now?
<TheMuso> minghua: If you mean get approval for all universe uploads, no.
<mr_pouit> Hobbsee: thanks (I was going to ping you about this :)
<Hobbsee> mr_pouit: :) no problem
<Hobbsee> mr_pouit: there's also a mailing list, if you're interested, which the bugs go to
<mr_pouit> Hobbsee: ok. What's the way to subscribe? Send an mail wth subject "subscribe" to the mail adress in the LP team profile?
<mr_pouit> *with
<mr_pouit> s/an/a/
<Hobbsee> mr_pouit: see http://lists.tauware.de/listinfo/ubuntu-universe-sponsors
<TheMuso> Hey RAOF.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: when will you look into democracyplayer?
<RAOF> Hey TheMuso, Hobbsee.
<Hobbsee> hey TheMuso 
<RAOF> Um, when did I say I'd look into democracyplayer? :S
<TheMuso> heh
<RAOF> Although, it looks like there's some upstream patches which fix the "Use non-public DBUS API" problems
<Hobbsee> RAOF: never.  you were just the last person to touch it, and it's severely broken
<Hobbsee> yeah
<RAOF> Only to expose a mozilla library problem :)
<Hobbsee> seems that they may or may nto work, though
<RAOF> Hobbsee: Hey, I never touched it.  I'm just the last person to touch the huge number of duplicates for that bug :)
<Hobbsee> RAOF: ah well.  you can fix it ;)
<RAOF> I just might.
<RAOF> I think I'll fix compiz-extra first, though.  That just needs a rebuild for the ABI breakage.
<Lathiat_> LaserJock: ^a-Q or detach-reattach
<bddebian> Heya gang
<RAOF> Hey bddebian.  Can I tag you with democracyplayer? :P
<LaserJock> hi bddebian 
<bddebian> Hi RAOF, LaserJock
<bddebian> democracyplayer?
<LaserJock> boy, a whole 22 seconds
<TheMuso> Hey LaserJock.
<mr_pouit> 'night all
<RAOF> Night, mr_pouit 
<LaserJock> hi TheMuso 
<bddebian> Gnight mr_pouit
<mwolson> it might be best to wait until democracyplayer 0.9.6 to be released before doing anything with it; supposedly they will fix their python2.5 issues then
<grant_> quit
<wick2o> hello
<RAOF> Hello
<wick2o> hows it going RAOF ?
<RAOF> Fine.
<RAOF> About to go teach some first years :)
<wick2o> first years?
<wick2o> what are you teaching?
<RAOF> Algebra.  Currently complex numbers.
<wick2o> fun
<wick2o> im tring to some some minor ubuntu dev and having problems
<RAOF> Oh, and I've got a debdiff up for ug #97661 :)
<wick2o> i installed 6.06.1 server
<RAOF> Hm.  bug #97661 :)
<ubotu> Malone bug 97661 in compiz-extra "Loading any Compiz-Extra plugins causes Compiz to segfault" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97661
<wick2o> did an apt-get to update it and kept a log....so i then downloaded all the updated files and copied them to my install cd
<RAOF> wick2o: Ooooh, Dapper.  It's been a while :)
<wick2o> now when i try to install from that cd, it cant find my nic and other problems..its kinda weird
<wick2o> i followed the custominstall cd instructions on the wiki and everything works great in my first build/remaster
<wick2o> its only now that i updated all of the debs on my cd (and the kernel udeb/debs) that it has problems
<wick2o> ive been tring to find something in the docs about how to putting together an updated cd so i dont have to apt-get update when im done installing
<jmg> jigdo?
<wick2o> jigdo?
<jmg> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/03/11/how-to-use-jigdo-for-incremental-cd-updates-daily-builds/
<jmg> !jigdo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jigdo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wick2o> no, i tried to update the files myself manually
<jmg> ubotu, jigdo is the jigsaw downloader for building cd isos. for more information see http://www.debian.org/CD/jigdo-cd/
<jmg> !staffer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about staffer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RAOF> Aaargh, I need to test my bug fixes more rigorously.  Bug #98587 is entirely my fault :(
<ubotu> Malone bug 98587 in specto "[apport]  specto crashed with NameError in update()" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98587
<TheMuso> RAOF: Are you going to tag it to be retraced?
<RAOF> No, it's python.  And I know *precisely* where the problem is.
<TheMuso> ah ok
* RAOF goes to fix it, with a unittest this time!
* RAOF curses the evil specto watch non-design.
<wick2o> darn..ive been tring to use jigdo to download a complete dapper LTS server iso so i dont have to apt-get update after i install a 6.06.1 cd
<wick2o> doesnt seem to want to work
<joejaxx> hello all :)
<ajmitch> hi
<TheMuso> Hey joejaxx.
<bddebian> Heya joejaxx
<joejaxx> doko: may i pm you?
<bddebian> Hmm, it seems I'm about to expire
<LaserJock> bddebian: from what?
<bddebian> ubuntu-motu and -dev apparently
<joejaxx> bddebian: you have an expiration date? :P
<joejaxx> you mean on lp?
<bddebian> Guess so
<bddebian> Yes, on LP
<jmg> lp?
<joejaxx> launchpad
<bddebian> Launchpad
<jmg> oh
<joejaxx> :)
<LaserJock> bddebian: I thought people were supposed to get emailed about that
<bddebian> LaserJock: I just got one.  I expire on 4/6
<jmg> under what circumstances do you get expired?
<jmg> inactivity?
<bddebian> I guess because I suck
<jmg> hehe mwolson
<jmg> not to be confused with mwilson
<LaserJock> jmg: MOTU is a renewed thing
<LaserJock> jmg: MOTUship is for 2 years and can be renewed
* Jucato waves to bddebian and LaserJock
<LaserJock> hi Jucato 
<bddebian> Heya Jucato
<Jucato> bddebian: you're about to expire? didn't know you were perishable goods :)
<jmg> oic
* Jucato checks when his membership will expire...
<bddebian> Well I do smell kinda rotten sometimes ;-P
<Jucato> rotten what? rotten tomatoes? rotten socks? rotten nixternal?
* Jucato runs and hides
<bddebian> Oh well, time for this expiring old man to go to bed.  Gnight folks
<TheMuso> haha
* Ursinha is away: No estou aqui agora
* Jucato thought public aways were discouraged...
<joejaxx> Jucato: they are :(
<Jucato> !away > Ursinha
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> HAPPY UNIVERSE HUG DAY
<RAOF> good afternoon :)
<LaserJock> goo evening :-)
<LaserJock> *good
<TheMuso> Hey dholbach.
<dholbach> hey LaserJock, hey RAOF, hey TheMuso
* mode/#ubuntu-motu [+o dholbach]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-motu:dholbach] : Ubuntu Masters of the Universe: Universe Repository Maintainers | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU |  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Documentation | Add yourself to http://tinyurl.com/fgpgy to upload to REVU | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/TODO | http://ajmitch.net.nz/~ajmitch/missing-fixes-rc.html | HAPPY UNIVERSE HUG DAY
* mode/#ubuntu-motu [-o dholbach]  by dholbach
<imbrandon> moins all
<Jucato> moin imbrandon!
<RAOF> moin moin!
<LaserJock> imbrandon!
<imbrandon> LaserJock!
<Jucato> !
<Jucato> :D
<joejaxx> universe hug day?
<Jucato> we hug the whole universe? :)
<joejaxx> lol
<LaserJock> heck yeah
* LaserJock gives Universe a big HUG
<LaserJock> and stiff arms Multiverse
<joejaxx> Lol
<Jucato> :P
<TheMuso> heh
<joejaxx> who takes care of Multiverse?
<LaserJock> we do
<joejaxx> oh ok
<RAOF> To start off, I've got a debdiff for a stupid bug that my previous Specto bugfix introduced ( bug #98587 )
<ubotu> Malone bug 98587 in specto "[apport]  specto crashed with NameError in update()" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98587
<RAOF> Multiverse is taken care of by a shadowy conclave of evil men.
<jmg> heh
<LaserJock> Multiverse is like the garbage
<LaserJock> no body wants to do it
* Fujitsu hugs {mult,un}iverse, and hastily pockets the bugs without anybody noticing.
<LaserJock> but if you don't you get yelled at and it starts to stink
<Fujitsu> ... like mplayer, yes.
* RAOF notes that Fujitsu has huge pockets
<Jucato> will there be a MOTMultiverse? :D
<TheMuso> Wow the builds are busy today.
* TheMuso sponsored an upload earlier, and it still hasn't built one all arches. Still has one arch to go.
<vil> imbrandond, hi
<Lathiat> bug #51315
<ubotu> Malone bug 51315 in libnss-ldap "udevd: nss_ldap: failed to bind to LDAP server" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/51315
<imbrandon> hello vil 
<vil> again some difficulties with ubuntuwire
<vil> when I say pbuilder-feisty ... i get
<vil> /usr/lib/pbuilder/pbuilder-satisfydepends-gdebi: line 79: /usr/bin/gdebi: No such file or directory
* imbrandon looks
* vil thanks
<imbrandon> seems to work fine here, you sure your not trying to use suso pbuilder-feisty [..] 
<imbrandon> err sudo
<vil> imbrandon, yes, without sudo
<vil> this particular problem happens on intrepid when I try to build eclipse in my home dir.
<RAOF> What *is* ubuntuwire?  I presume that you've actually got gdebi installed?
<imbrandon> RAOF, yes
<RAOF> :)
<imbrandon> and ubuntuwire is the community build network
<RAOF> Hey, awesome.  Where did that get announced?
<TheMuso> Ubuntu-devel
<TheMuso> the ml that is
<vil> imbrandon, i told you you keep it secret :)
* RAOF only follows -devel-discuss
<imbrandon> vil, no i dont i mailed it to 2 mailing lists and bloged about it 2 times
<LaserJock> RAOF: you need to follow -devel and -motu, really
<RAOF> LaserJock: Now that I'm hanging out here quite a lot more, probably :)
<vil> imbrandon, it looks a bit different on intrepid now
<vil> imbrandon, I need to leave, will look at it in half an hour again. thx for help
<LaserJock> I should try ubuntuwire out some time
<TheMuso> LaserJock: You should.
<TheMuso> It rocks.
<LaserJock> imbrandon: do we have an amd64?
<TheMuso> LaserJock: Not yet afaik
<TheMuso> I'm hangin out for that as well.
<RAOF> I'm willing to provide a shell acount on my AMD64 box for (some) people, if you want.
<RAOF> But it's not really suitable for all the MOTU :)
<TheMuso> I believe imbrandon has something in the works.
* RAOF would like to help iron out AMD64 bugs.
<welshbyte> good morning
<Jucato> hm... is Dia (it's in universe right? :D) supposed to have an entry in the (KDE) menu when installed?
<TheMuso> Jucato: Use the apt-cache madison command to find out.
<Jucato> hm... 2 entries: feisty/universe Packages and feisty/main Sources
<Jucato> does that mean that the binary package for it is in universe, and it's source package is in main?
<LaserJock> well, dia-gnome is in main
<LaserJock> dia, the .deb is in Universe
<Jucato> ah. but I did "apt-cache madison dia" only..hm.. anyway... it doesn't seem to have a menu entry when I installed it... :/
<LaserJock> Jucato: would it be because it's a Gnome app?
<Jucato> hm.. other GNOME/GTK apps show in the K Menu
<LaserJock> Jucato: what does the .desktop say?
<Jucato> let me check
<Jucato> er.. /usr/share/applications right?
<Jucato> I found dia.desktop in /usr/share/app-install
<Jucato> ah I see, Categories= only has GNOME :)
<TheMuso> Jucato: Have you logged out/in again to see if it appears then?
<Jucato> TheMuso: I restarted (because Feisty froze)
<TheMuso> ok
<imbrandon> re
<RAOF> Argh, how can I fix bug #87299 when apt-get source refuses to finish >:(
<ubotu> Malone bug 87299 in banshee "Multimedia keys not working in Feisty" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87299
<RAOF> Stupid au.archive.ubuntu.com :(
<jussi01> ScottK, you around?
<imbrandon> LaserJock, not yet, i've been working on getting one in the DC
<imbrandon> ( w.r.t amd64 )
<imbrandon> ...
<RAOF> Man, pbuilder-satisfydepends-gdebi is awesome.
<imbrandon> yup ;)
<imbrandon> cept for the fact it depends on a gui app
<RAOF> That's fine for my purposes.  It means that pbuilding banshee doesn't take 3 minutes to work out the build-deps
<dholbach> imbrandon: it does not
<dholbach> imbrandon: it depends on gdebi-core and python-apt
<dholbach> no GUI
<imbrandon> ahh nice
<imbrandon> yea i have it on the community buildd's
<doko> joejaxx: ?
<joejaxx> doko: ah yes i had wanted to know if i could pm you when you were not busy :)
<doko> channel is ok
<joejaxx> doko: oh i had wanted to ask you about the language-support-* packages that are in main
<RAOF> Anyone with autotools-foo here?  Gnome bugzilla has a patch to fix bug #87299 but it modifies Makefile.am.  Is the cleanest way to handle this to just re-run autoconf in the patch, or is there a better way?
<ubotu> Malone bug 87299 in banshee "Multimedia keys not working in Feisty" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87299
<doko> joejaxx: dude, don't ping randomly around, just ask. and for language packs it may be better to ask pitti on #ubuntu-devel
<AstralJava> dholbach: Can you still remember how you came about the bzr branches for ubuntustudio-icon-theme?
<joejaxx> doko: is there any possible way that we can remove 
<joejaxx> ohok
<joejaxx> doko: sorry
<joejaxx> well that is the last time i try to do that
<joejaxx> :(
<cypher1> !X
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<cypher1> !package
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RAOF> Hey, re that banshee bug again.
<doko> joejaxx: don't misunderstand; for some days you just try to ping. just ask
<RAOF> I've got a debdiff attached to the bug now, but I can't test it right now, apart from testing that it still builds cleanly.
<RAOF> Would a banshee MOTU user like to test it, then upload when it fixes the multimedia key plugin?
<jussi01> is there a motu around who has a moment to look at my upload to revu? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4760
<RAOF> I'll be able to check that it fixes and doesn't break anything early tomorrow, but if someone really wants MMKeys on Banshee, it's bug #87299
<ubotu> Malone bug 87299 in banshee "Multimedia keys not working in Feisty" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87299
<dholbach> AstralJava: what do you mean?
<AstralJava> dholbach: I'm just running into stuff where symlinks are being installed as actual files. I don't know whether this is the wanted functionality or not. For instance, source branch has a lot of symlinks in 22x22/devices/ but they are being installed as copies of the file the links are pointing at. I'm noticing the same now in many other directories as well.
<AstralJava> dholbach: Those symlinks are mentioned in the icons_DATA section of Makefile.am, instead of debian/links.
<dholbach> AstralJava: maybe that should be done via icon-naming-utils
<jussi01> dholbach, I know Ive missed feisty, but would you mind having a look at my package I uploaded to revu?? its my first and Im just looking to perfect it...and hopefully learn something so I get better...
<jussi01> link is http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4760
<AstralJava> dholbach: Then I don't know, not familiar with that. Well, I'll talk to the author.
<dholbach> AstralJava: get the source for human-icon-theme 
<dholbach> AstralJava: and look at how it does it
<AstralJava> dholbach: Alright will do, thanks!
<dholbach> jussi01: i'm quite busy atm - can you drop me a mail with that link?
<dholbach> AstralJava: super
<jussi01> dholbach, sure
<dholbach> great
<jussi01> dholbach, sent to your ubuntu.com address
<dholbach> jussi01: thanks
<jussi01> dholbach, thanks for taking the time, I appreciate it
<dholbach> anytime
<shawarma> Was compiz-extra the eeeevil one we're considering removing?
<bedo__> Hello all. I have done a package existing in debian for ubuntu. Where I have to send the debdiff?
<BugMaN> hi
<BugMaN> malone #49671
<ubotu> Malone bug 49671 in scigraphica "No .desktop" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/49671
<BugMaN> someone should control my debdiff, its my first debdiff i made, thanks
<proppy> hi !
* proppy hugs dholbach
<proppy> ScottK: ping
<proppy> ScottK: i don't understand why you've rejected bug 79409
<ubotu> Malone bug 79409 in pygame "[6.10 only]  pygame doesn't install in python2.5 on edgy" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79409
<ogra> proppy, there is no python 2.5 in edgy ...
<proppy> python2.5 exists on edgy
<proppy> http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/python/python2.5
<ogra> oh, right ... 
<BugMaN> a question: i attach a debdiff to #49671 (this bug is confirmed) i must change the status to "in progress"?
<ogra> are you the asignee ? 
<BugMaN> ogra: no
<ogra> leave that to the asignee if not
<proppy> ogra: should paste this link as a comment to the bug ?
<BugMaN> ogra:  assigned to nobody
<ogra> proppy, well, not sure that validates an SRU, but you should repoen it for now and write a comment
<BugMaN> ogra: i must assign to someone to specify that there is an debdiff to control?
<ogra> i can imagine the issue isnt important enough to risk an upload to a stable release, but current the rejection reason is surely wrong
<proppy> ogra: all edgy fixes go thru a SRU ?
<proppy> ogra: (stable release update?)
<ogra> edgy is stable ... so it would be a stable release update, yes
<proppy> ogra: ok thanks for the hint
<ogra> unless the bug causes dataloss or security problems
<ogra> if its fixed in feisty you could try to convince the backports team ;)
<proppy> its fixed in festy :)
<proppy> oh ok
<proppy> so all update to edgy go through sru, or thru backport if already fixed in edgy+1
<proppy> is this only for "main" packages or for "universe" packages too
<pochu> proppy: for all
<siretart> proppy: we (normally) require a fix to be applied to feisty for SRUs as well
<proppy> siretart: ok nice to hear :)
<proppy> happy to understand how it works
<ScottK> proppy - I'm looking.
<jussi01> ScottK, did you notice my fixes...
<ScottK> jussi01: No.  I just sat down at the computer.
<jussi01> hehe...ok then :D
* ScottK also noticed that proppy has left...
* jussi01 giggles...
<jussi01> ScottK, I think i managed to iron out everything you mentioned :D
<danohuiginn> bug 71210 vanishes if I rebuild the package, even in pbuilder. Will simply rebuilding the official package sort it out?
<ubotu> Malone bug 71210 in urlgrabber "does not provide python2.4 modules" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71210
<danohuiginn> And if so, how do I make that happen?
<ScottK> jussi01: Are you making the source tarball yourself or downloading it from the site?
<ScottK> Your debian dir should not be part of the source tarball.
<shawarma> Hm.
<shawarma> The ubuntu-devel mailing list charter says it's moderator for non-developers.. Can someone define developers?
<shawarma> member of ubuntu-{,core}-dev? 
<DarkSun88> Hi all
<shawarma> Greetings.
<geser> shawarma: yes
<shawarma> geser: I thought so. The delay in mailman for my post to u-d was just a little longer than I had anticipated.
<geser> danohuiginn: a new version needs to be uploaded (only adding a changelog entry)
<danohuiginn> geser: thanks. So I should make a debdiff, just editing the changelog? I'll do that.
<geser> yes, the debdiff should only contain the change in the changelog
<geser> the new version would be 2.9.9-1build2
<danohuiginn> OK
<fernando> hey all
<danohuiginn> right. I've attached a debdiff to bug 71210. If anyone wants to sponsor it, that'd be great ;)
<ubotu> Malone bug 71210 in urlgrabber "does not provide python2.4 modules" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71210
<geser> danohuiginn: will look at it in a few minutes
<danohuiginn> cool. thanks, geser
<wick2o> hello
<danohuiginn> hi, wick2o
<geser> danohuiginn: changing the maintainer is only need for -XubuntuY as this is only a rebuild without ubuntu changes (therefore -XbuildY) the maintainer doesn't need to be changed
<geser> I will undo it before uploading
<danohuiginn> ah, that makes sense. cheers
<jussi01> ScottK, sorry to disappear on you like that. Fixed that one  :D thanks
<ScottK> jussi01: See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebianMaintainerField again (look under design) for how to set maintainer in Ubuntu (this applies even if your package isn't in Debian).  Also see http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-announce/2006/03/msg00023.html for info on debian/copyright.  At the very least you need to add the GPL header to your copyright file.
<jussi01> ScottK, thanks, Im having another read of that... :D
<pirast> could anyone do the upload in bug 96548? many thanks :)
<ubotu> Malone bug 96548 in dvdrip "[UPLOAD]  [UVF]  dvd::rip new upstream release 0.98.4" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96548
<jekil> hi
<pirast> jekil, hi
<pirast> could anyone do the upload in bug 96548? many thanks :)
<ubotu> Malone bug 96548 in dvdrip "[UPLOAD]  [UVF]  dvd::rip new upstream release 0.98.4" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96548
<vil> hi, I would like to know anyones opinion about packaging ie4linux
<vil> http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<vil> and http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Legal_notices
<vil> does it make any sense to put it in universe eventually?
<geser> danohuiginn: have you checked that urlgrabber works with python2.4 after the rebuild?
<geser> the build deb has Depends: python2.5, python-support (>= 0.2)
<ScottK> vil: I'd say it looks potentially useful, but I think it would have to go in multiverse because it depends on proprietary software that's not distributable.
<danohuiginn> geser: yes, I did check that
<danohuiginn> but I'll have another look and make sure
<danohuiginn> it's possible I messed up with pbuilder somehow
<vil> ScottK, yes, now I see that, very much the same like flashplugin-nonfree 
<crimsun> oh geez, another xorg-server<->mesa recompile dance
<vil> I was just currious if the legal notes mentioned above would not prohibit this package to enter even multiverse
<geser> danohuiginn: I only wondered if it works with python2.4 when it depends on python2.5
<geser> Hi bddebian
<danohuiginn> geser:  the python dependency is on ${python:Depends},not 2.5 specifically
<ScottK> vil: I don't know about that, but the code itself is free, it's the dependency that's the problem.  Can a multiverse application depend on stuff pulled from outside sources?  I don't know.
<bddebian> Heya gang
<bddebian> Hi geser
<ScottK> Hi bddebian.
<bddebian> Heya ScottK
<geser> danohuiginn: yes, but the generated deb depends on python2.5
<crimsun> ScottK: via Depends? It can't Depend(s) on something not in the Ubuntu repo.
<Jucato> hi bddebian
<Jucato> :P
<geser> bddebian: destar is done. What's next? :)
<bddebian> Nice, thx
<ScottK> crimsun: Understand not via depends, but I'm have no idea if there's another way to deal with that kind of problem (the program in question is essentially an installer for IE and you need to have a valid Windows license to install it legally).
<ScottK> I'm/I've
<dholbach> jussi01: i checked the packaging
<vil> crimsun, it is similar to current flashplugin-nonfree
<vil> lots of people are forced to use IE. This could potentially take couple more people to Ubuntu, maybe...
<dholbach> jussi01: gsopcast says "sp-sc: No such file or directory" whatever I click in it
<norsetto> any reason why an "install -d /tmp/{a,b,c{c1,c2}}"works as a command, and doesn't in a Makefile!? (creates /tmp/{a,b,c and in it 2 subs c1 and c2)
<norsetto> anyone? Please? Pretty please? Pretty pretty please?
<crimsun> norsetto: what shell?
<norsetto> I've stumbled on this working for bug #98892. I can patch the package expanding the install but yet, why isn't working .......
<ubotu> Malone bug 98892 in fbset "Packaging error" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98892
<norsetto> nash
<crimsun> bashism, then.
<norsetto> sorry, bash
<danohuiginn> geser: I've double-checked and it works with python2.4
<danohuiginn> that is on a machine with 2.5 installed, but it does mean other programs which explicitly use python2.4 can use it
<norsetto> crimsun: bashism?
<crimsun> norsetto: packages aren't built using bash as the default shell.
<norsetto> ok
<crimsun> and {} can't be used as globbing[-like]  chars in dash.
<norsetto> and, is it possible to tell the builder to use bash?
<crimsun> fix the bashism instead.
<norsetto> okki dokki, will do .....
<norsetto> thanks!
<crimsun> np
<norsetto> norsetto hugs crimsun (manly....)
<bddebian> heh
<wick2o> anyone here remaster an install cd?
<crimsun> wick2o: if you mean an alt, joejaxx (of fluxbuntu, or formerly) has.
<wick2o> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<wick2o> well i used this guide and got a really nice preseeded install cd from 6.06 LTS 
<wick2o> and the install works and is great...i do the install and then run apt-get -y dist-upgrade
<Jucato> excuse me, quick question. when I run dch -i, it opens up the debian/changelog file for me to edit. but it uses <jucato@kubuntu> instead of @kubuntu.com. is that normal?
<wick2o> however my new goal is to get a cd i no longer have to apt-get -y dist-upgrade
<wick2o> so i did a freash install from my newly working cd
<wick2o> did an apt-get -ys dist-upgrade > results
<wick2o> i went down the results and manually downloaded all of the new versions of the debs from archive using wget
<wick2o> and replaced the in my cd pool
<crimsun> Jucato: is $DEBEMAIL set?
<geser> danohuiginn: ok, uploaded
<wick2o> then made a new image and burned it and tried to install from it
<Jucato> hm.. I thought I set it before :(
<wick2o> now debconf cant find my nic, and wont partition/mount my harddrive
<danohuiginn> thanks, geser
<wick2o> perhaps there is a better way to update the packages on the cd? so i can make my own 6.06.2 or something
<Jucato> gnomefreak: thanks :)
<gnomefreak> ?
<gnomefreak> yw?
<Jucato> er sorry. wrong person lol
<gnomefreak> lol
<Jucato> crimsun: that thanks was for you :D
<gnomefreak> think  he meant crimsun 
<crimsun> it's ok, john may have that thanks.
<gnomefreak> :)
* Jucato is nervous trying to make a debdiff... :(
<bddebian> Why, debdiff is easy
<gnomefreak> Jucato: souldnt be too hard
<gnomefreak> shouldnt*
<bddebian> Easier than diff -urN /foo /bar ,etc, etc :)
<Jucato> yeah, the part about dch -i, debuild -S, etc... :(
<Jucato> heh I'm not even sure what to write in debian/changelog! :P
<gnomefreak> Jucato: depends what you did
<wick2o> well ive sent joejaxx a message, lets see if he gets back to me
<Jucato> gnomefreak: basically I added a .diff that sort of updates umbrello from 1.5.6 to 1.5.61
<gnomefreak> .diff or patch?
<Jucato> um... :/
<gnomefreak> if its new upstream version than that should be enough 
<gnomefreak> Jucato: patches look like diffs
<gnomefreak> in a way
<Jucato> the output of diff -ruN old_umbrello new_umbrello
<gnomefreak> thats a diff
* Jucato finds it easier to remember -ruN than -urN :D
<gnomefreak> lol
<Jucato> oooh I didn't notice Riddell wasn't here :/
<gnomefreak> urn == vaseish tpe bottle run == get out of way
<Jucato> urn = The Undertaker!!!
<Jucato> (or Paul Bearer)
* danohuiginn prefers -Nur (as in 'nur-nur-ne-nur-nur')
<Jucato> lol
<bddebian> heh
<wick2o> grrr man im frustrated
<wick2o> why does something so simple turn out like this
<jussi01> dholbach, Im sorry, I totally forgot about that... I need to write a small script to copy that file over. I will let you know when its ready. My apologies
<dholbach> jussi01: i'm not sure I understand what you mean
<dholbach> jussi01: you did good work on that
<dholbach> jussi01: drop me a mail when I should look again
<dholbach> brb
<Jucato> Excuse me, what does this error mean? "dpkg-source: error: Version number suggests Ubuntu changes, but Maintainer: does not have Ubuntu address"
<Jucato> when I run debuild -S
<Jucato> oh... I used @kubuntu.org... do I need @ubuntu.com for that?
<geser> you need to change the maintainer to an address containing ubuntu (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebianMaintainerField)
<Jucato> aah yeah... reading up on that now... :/
<Jucato> thanks
<geser> and save the old Maintainer value as XSBC-Original-Maintainer
<sacater> hey guys, i got cut off last night, sorry
<sacater> anyway i was asking, should i get the feisty BETA, or wait for the official release..... :|
<sacater> happened again....
<bddebian> sacater: It depends on what you are trying to do or want
<bddebian> If you want a more stable system then no
<bddebian> If you don't mind occasional breakage and want the latest "stuff" then yes
<sacater> bddebian: thanks, im going to wait like a patient sacater
<Jucato> is it ok to be getting NMU-related errors when doing lintian -i ?
<bddebian> Yes
<Jucato> bddebian: that sweet yes was for me?
<bddebian> Yep
<Jucato> yay!
<Jucato> successfully done that stage... now to build :/
<bddebian> :)
<Jucato> which kind of debdiff is preferred? source or binary?
<bddebian> debdiff old.dsc new.dsc
<superm1> Jucato, shouldn't they come out the same if you run them in the source directory or on the dsc/orig.tar.gz/diff.tar.gz ?
<somerville32> bddebian, my friend, long time no chat.
<bddebian> Heya somerville32
* somerville32 still resides in the hospital unfortunately but now has stable internet access.
<Jucato> superm1: not really sure... as I'm just reading from the packaging guide...
<bddebian> somerville32: Sorry to hear that :-(
<somerville32> Did you miss me?
<bddebian> Of course :-)
<superm1> Jucato, ah.  well its easier to just do it on the dsc's, since you will have both whereas if you did it on source directories, you'd have to re-extract the source again for the orig
<Jucato> superm1: ah ok... sorry I confused .dsc for source. I meant to ask, which was preferred debdiffs, from .dsc or from .deb :)
<Jucato> "You can debdiff the source package by: debdiff <oldpackage>.dsc <newpackage>.dsc > package.debdiff"
<Jucato> (from the guide)
<superm1> ah
<superm1> dsc's then
<Jucato> thanks! :)
<bddebian> What, you didn't believe me?
<Jucato> bddebian: oh no. I didn't see it :)
<Jucato> my brain skipped a line :/
<bddebian> :-)
<Jucato> running pbuilder build first though :)
<Jucato> the commands are easy... but knowing what to put and where is the dizzying part 
<geser> hi keescook, please look at bug #99062
<ubotu> Malone bug 99062 in blender "Debdiff for CVE-2007-1253 for blender in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99062
<Adri2000> can we upload to -backports?
<keescook> geser: okay, thanks!
<keescook> I'm fighting with udev/lvm at the moment, but I'll get to it.
<Nafallo> keescook: sounds good. fixing some bug somewhere? :-)
<Nafallo> (and why does everyone work on the same package right now? ;-))
<keescook> Nafallo: yeah, working on some milestoned bugs from the feisty beta
<Nafallo> keescook: race conditions with RAID? :-)
<Nafallo> keescook: in that case I'm affected EVERY serverboot ;-)
<keescook> Nafallo: I opened that bug too, and it's being worked on, but I'm currently banging my head on lvm snapshots
<Nafallo> :-)
<siretart> Adri2000: I never tried it personally because generally it's not necessary, but I was told that upload would appear in some pocket
* sacater has changed mind, 20 days before release, there shouldnt be much harm in getting the feisty beta
* sacater runs update-manager -d
<jussi01> lol
<sacater> im gonna do that, and download the beta disc
<sacater> just as back-up
<jussi01> Hello again motu's. I need a little help. I have packaged a program - all went fairly ok, however I need to make it copy a certain file into /usr/local/bin . how do I do this?
<Jucato> g'day! how do I (safely) test a package that I've just finished building (pbuilder)?
<sacater> jussi01: hmm, several things need to be do
<micahcowan> Jucato, I thought the point of pbuilder /was/ to test?
<Jucato> micahcowan: I mean, to actually install it... just sudo dpkg -i?
<micahcowan> I think that should do
<Jucato> ok thanks
<jussi01> hmmm, i just thought of something, the package I made is a "front end" and the file I need to copy is the "back end" or engine. 
<sacater> jussi01: could it be 2 packages, front end, and engine
<sacater> with the engine as a dependency of the front-end
<jussi01> sacater, how do I then go about making the engine package out of 1 file?
<sacater> ?
<sacater> i dunno :P
<sacater> just a suggestion
<jussi01> yeah a good one...
* sacater holds no responisbility for accidents, injury, or loss of life as a result of his suggestions
<jussi01> lol
<sacater> :P
<jussi01> Jucato, you could also use a chroot environment
<micahcowan> jussi01, right, but that's what pbuilder does, no?
<Jucato> I installed it directly anyway :)
<Jucato> thanks
<micahcowan> (He mentioned he used pbuilder to create the package)
* Jucato goes to make teh debdiff
<jussi01> micahcowan, pbuilder builds he package, the chroot env allows you to install it....
<micahcowan> From the manpage: pbuilder build: "Builds the package specified by .dsc-file in the chroot environment created using the base.tgz"...
<micahcowan> pbuilder makes no sense /without/ a chroot env.
<micahcowan> dpkg-buildpackage is what builds the package.
<ScottK> micahcowan: As I understand it (and this may well be wrong as I'm no expert), pbuilder builds a fresh build environment in a chroot, builds the package, and then the chroot goes away.  If you want to install the package, I think you need to make a regular chroot to install it into.
<jussi01> !info dchroot
<ubotu> dchroot: Execute commands in a chroot environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-1 (edgy), package size 262 kB, installed size 784 kB
<jussi01> yeah, what he said...
<sacater> !info LTS
<ubotu> Package lts does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<sacater> cool
<sacater> !info sacater
<ubotu> Package sacater does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<sacater> :P
<jussi01> !botabuse | sacater 
<ubotu> sacater: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<sacater> !insult | jussi01
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about insult - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sacater> what...
<sacater> another bot does that
<bddebian> !lart
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lart - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sacater> !info bloboats
<ubotu> Package bloboats does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<sacater> !info xmms
<micahcowan> ITYM @lart
<ubotu> xmms: Versatile X audio player. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.10+cvs20060429-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1085 kB, installed size 7248 kB
<micahcowan> @lart ubotu
<Jucato> ooh... might be my first ever correct debdiff :)
<bddebian> Gah, what kind lame bot doesn't have lart?? :-)
<micahcowan> Duh, disabled for this chan.
<jussi01> @chuck
<micahcowan> Works in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jussi01> no chuck either
<sacater> guys.. problem with my upgrading to the BETA, i got 'an unresolvable error occured while calculating the upgrade'
<jussi01> sacater, if the motus are busy ask in #ubuntu+1
<sacater> ok
<phaidros> how to learn packaging? 
<phaidros> hehe, lol
<phaidros> or better: technically and organizatorically (who where what?)
<jussi01> phaidros, http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/basic-scratch.html
<phaidros> jussi01: thx
<sacater> can someone have a brief look at this for me :(
<sacater> https://beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/99108
<ubotu> Malone bug 99108 in update-manager "attempt to upgrade from edgy with xfce on top, FAILS" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<pochu> sacater: did you compiled yourself xcfe, or installed from repos?
<sacater> pochu: compiled myself, why?
<pochu> sacater: xfce compiled from source
<sacater> yes
<pochu> sacater: did you "make && make install" it?
<sacater> 4
<sacater> i did the following
<pochu> of just make?
<sacater> wekk
<sacater> well*
<pochu> I think that's the reason of your issue
<sacater> the package of xfce came with loads of sub-packages like libaries
<sacater> i did ./configure
<sacater> make
<sacater> sudo make install
<sacater> to all of the packages that came with xfce
<pochu> I bet that's the reason
<sacater> well what should i do?
<pochu> not sure :)
<sacater> pochu: awww...
<sacater> pochu: may it work when the official release comes out
<pochu> sacater: I think not
<sacater> pochu: .......
<sacater> pochu: what about if i get an alternate install CD
<pochu> sacater: you can backup your /home (if you don't have it in a separate partition) and reinstall / :)
<sacater> pochu: ive gone through so much with this machine....... i could never erase my edgy and put on feisty BETA
<sacater> i would rather upgrade
<sacater> much rather
<Burgwork> am I an idiot or is the current desktop cd oversized?
<sacater> Burgwork: youre a complete fruitloop :P
<pochu> Burgwork: oversized by 2 MB
<pochu> try tomorrow's image :)
<sacater> pochu: this is why i need a second PC
<sacater> pochu: please help...
<pochu> sacater: I'm afraid that's everything I can do
<sacater> pochu: what would be my best bet, or thing to do....
<pochu> sacater: you can also manually change /etc/apt/sources.list, and go with an update && dist-upgrade, but I think that's a bad idea
<sacater> pochu: explain....
<pochu> sacater: what surely will work is to backup /home (or create another partition and copy it there) and reinstall latest Feisty
<sacater> pochu: but i will have to re-install EVERYTHING...
<pochu> sacater: yeah :(
<sacater> ooooooooooooh i may be VERY lucky
<sacater>           minimec : sacater: By the way. Lokking at the logs of your bug... phaidros was right. Dependency problems 
<sacater>                          with openoffice ;)
<pochu> openoffice?
<sacater> 19:39          sacater : minimec: really...
<sacater> 19:39          sacater : minimec: thats a relief
<sacater> 19:40          sacater : minimec: not xfce then...
<sacater> 19:40 --> budluva (n=budluva@S0106000d8707cf50.cg.shawcable.net) has joined #ubuntu+1
<sacater> 19:40          minimec : sacater: nope.
<sacater> 19:40          minimec : sacater: Have a look at the apt.log
<sacater> 19:40          sacater : :D
<sacater> 19:40  ! sacater hugs minimec 
<sacater> pochu: want my bug report URL?
<sacater> pochu: https://beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/99108
<ubotu> Malone bug 99108 in update-manager "attempt to upgrade from edgy with xfce on top, FAILS" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<sacater> welshbyte: HI!
<welshbyte> sacater: ello
<welshbyte> good evening all
<pochu> hi welshbyte
<bddebian> Heya welshbyte
<welshbyte> hiya pochu, ello bddebian 
* sacater goes to remove openoffice for a while
* welshbyte goes to wipe windows xp and edgy off his laptop to give feisty the whole hard drive
<somerville32> :D
<sacater> can someone look at this for me pretty please
<sacater> http://librarian.launchpad.net/7076911/apt.log
<sacater> its a result of my trying to upgrade to feisty
<sacater> broken dependencies
<LaserJock> good morning MOTU Land!!
<sacater> id like to know what packages tro remove
<sacater> LaserJock: gid moaning :P
<Adri2000> hi LaserJock!
<Adri2000> nobody complains if I do an upload of wxwidgets2.8?
<LaserJock> it's a HUG DAY people!!
<LaserJock> wahooo
<Adri2000> pochu: ^ I see you have an UVFe pending for it
<sacater> LaserJock: hug for bug day?
<LaserJock> sacater: yep
<Adri2000> ah yes, hug day
<sacater> yays
<sacater> start with this please http://librarian.launchpad.net/7076911/apt.log
<LaserJock> find some bugs and stomp them!
<sacater> LaserJock: ^^
<LaserJock> hmm, interesting
<sacater> LaserJock: not for me :P
<sacater> LaserJock: can i say pisses me off in here?
<sacater> oh well too late :P
<sacater> yep it pisses me off
<sacater> something to do with openoffice i figure
<sacater> apt.log
<LaserJock> heh, well get used to to :-)
<sacater> LaserJock: ??
<LaserJock> I think myspell was replaces or something lately
<sacater> LaserJock: oooooooh
<LaserJock> sacater: that's what happens when you run development releases
<LaserJock> sometimes things break a little
<sacater> LaserJock: what development release?
<sacater> LaserJock: how do i fix the break
<LaserJock> sacater: feisty is the development release
<sacater> LaserJock: im using edgy...
<sacater> trying to GET feisty
<LaserJock> ah, well that's even worse ;-)
<sacater> LaserJock: precisely my point :P
<sacater> aw well lets do these huggy buggues
<sacater> buggies
<pochu> Adri2000: yeah, but go with it
<Adri2000> ok
<bddebian> sacater: Did you do an "apt-get -f install" ?
<pochu> Adri2000: it hasn't been approved since it seems not to fix any ubuntu bugs (amule bugs)
<sacater> bersace: erm no, all im trying to do is update-manager -d
<sacater> :D
<bersace> ?
<Adri2000> pochu: filezilla will also use wx 2.8 (soon), but I don't know if it will help fixing any bug
<LaserJock> sacater: usually a combination of dist upgrades and dpkg --configure -a will help
<sacater> i just did 'fix broken packages in synaptic, would that help'?
<LaserJock> hopefully :-)
<LaserJock> hi bddebian 
<bddebian> Heya LaserJock
<sacater> LaserJock: sacater@neo:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<sacater> sacater@neo:~$ 
<pochu> Adri2000: it won't hurt, I hope :)
<LaserJock> sacater: so is it fixed now?
<pochu> Adri2000: I've heard there is a 2.8.4, is it right?
<sacater> LaserJock: no idea, let me try update-manager -d
<LaserJock> hmm, well I'm not sure if that's going to help
<LaserJock> if it hasn't installed anything yet
<sacater> well i just tried to fix...
<sacater> maybe somethings better :D
<bddebian> Just go to a freakin' command line and do an "apt-get update" && "apt-get dist-upgrade" and when that breaks do "apt-get -f install" :-)
<Adri2000> pochu: no idea :p
<pochu> hehe
<sacater> bddebian: one at a time
<pochu> Adri2000: so what are you going to upload?
<pochu> Adri2000: the uvf isn't approved
<Adri2000> pochu: a patch that will help fixing bug #88897
<ubotu> Malone bug 88897 in filezilla "Filezilla fails to retrieve directory listing" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88897
<pochu> Adri2000: ah, cool
<sacater> LaserJock: new!
<sacater> LaserJock: Can't guess meta-package
<sacater> Your system does not contain a ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop, xubuntu-desktop or edubuntu-desktop package and it was not possible to detect which version of Ubuntu you are running. Please install one of the packages above first using synaptic or apt-get before proceeding.
<sacater> LaserJock: problem is, when i go to install ubuntu-desktop, it trys to install gnome, and when i go for xfce, it trys to install xfce4, even though i compiled it from source
<sacater> help me...
<LaserJock> well, if you want to use update-manager you need one of those -desktop
<sacater> erm big problem, software updates just popped up and wants me to install 1102 updates, but they are packages i already have...
<siretart> hrmpf. somebody please fix gmane
<welshbyte> siretart: +1, i haven't been able to check any lists today :(
<LaserJock> sacater: just use apt-get dist-upgrade
<geser> sacater: dpkg/apt knows only about software which was installed as debs and not manually from source
<sacater> LaserJock: I DO, but nothing comes up
<LaserJock> sacater: make sure you have your sources.list right
<sacater> sacater@neo:~$ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<sacater> Reading package lists... Done
<sacater> Building dependency tree       
<sacater> Reading state information... Done
<sacater> Calculating upgrade... Done
<sacater> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<sacater> sacater@neo:~$ 
<bddebian> sudo nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list
<bddebian> s/edgy/fesity/
<bddebian> Err feisty even
<sacater> na its not that
<sacater> laserjock was right, i need to add an ubuntu-desktop package
<sacater> i removed it by accident when i compiled xfce somehow
* jussi01 cries...
<jussi01> what does it mean when a script exits with error status 1?
<sacater> jussi01: thanks for the compassion, its DEFINATLY xubuntu next time, not xfce on ubuntu
<geser> jussi01: usually it's an error but it depends on the script why it failed
<jussi01> geser, its weird, its a postinst script for a deb. it works when you just run the script in the source package...
<jussi01> i can paste bin it, its a very simple one
<jussi01> geser, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13000/
<geser> it's a postinst for a deb? a deb has not to touch /usr/local
<jussi01> oh...
<geser> the problem with the script is probably when dpkg runs it ../sp-rc is the wrong dir
<jussi01> geser, this deb is a front end for a single file program, that needs to be in usr/local/bin. can you suggest a good way to get it there?
<bddebian> sacater: ubuntu-desktop is a meta package for gnome, do you want gnome?
<bddebian> Well gnome++ but..
<jussi01> geser, this is the instruction when you are installing from source: For sp-sc, unzip the tar ball and then move sp-sc to where the variable PATH can find, such as /usr/local/bin 
<geser> As mandated by the FHS, packages must not place any files in /usr/local, [...]  (http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-opersys.html#s9.1.2)
<jussi01> ok...
<geser> jussi01: if you create a package for it you can install it in /usr/bin
<sacater> bddebian: but if i get xubuntu-desktop, it will install xfce4, which i have already compiled myself
<jussi01> geser, excellent. how does one go about a package with only a single file though..
<sacater> bddebian: best to have both, rather than 2 xfce, one debian and one source
<geser> jussi01: do you want to include the package in Ubuntu?
<jussi01> geser, yes
<geser> can it be included in some other package?
<jussi01> geser, what do you mean??
<geser> because each new package increases the size of the Packages.gz file (which you need to download on apt-get update)
<geser> it's not very liked to create a package for a single file (because of the overhead)
<sacater> bddebian: no problems with gnome and xfce, it all seems to run fine
<jussi01> geser, yeah, i was hoping to include it all in the single package
<geser> sacater: any reason to use a self-compiled xfce and not the debs?
<sacater> geser: im one of those people who like to compile sometimes....
<sacater> geser: plus i like the pretty colours that i get when i do make && make install
<sacater> :D
<sacater> geser: not really, the reason was i wanted to use the xfce4 beta, but wasnt available in the universe yet
<sacater> so i compiled
<geser> sacater: apt-cache show equivs
<sacater> like i do many apps
<geser> sacater: why not create (update the existing packages) you own debs (for your own use)?
<sacater> geser: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13002/
<sacater> geser: good point,, 
<sacater> geser: oh i know
<sacater> i didnt know how at the time
<sacater> i wasnt even dev in training
<jussi01> geser, I just need to have this one file copied to /usr/bin. is there a "good" (conventional) way to do that?
<geser> sacater: with equivs you can create pseudo-packages which are only there to satisfy deps
<sacater> geser: im going to upgrade... explain when i get back please
<geser> jussi01: not really, you can do all you need to install it in debian/tmp (from where the deb gets build)
* jussi01 is lost...
<geser> jussi01: simply use cp in debian/rules and copy it to debian/tmp/usr/bin (don't forget to create the dir)
<jussi01> geser, ahhh fantastic thank you...
<geser> postinst isn't used to install the files, it's used to do things you can't do beforehand (like creating a config file, start a daemon, call ldconfig (or other update scripts), etc.)
<jussi01> geser, one final question, where in the rules file?
<geser> it's a Makefile in the debian directory named rules
<jussi01> geser, yeah, I was wondering where in that file should I put the cp command.. its a pretty big file...
<geser> jussi01: were you already pointed to the packaging guide?
<jussi01> geser, yeah
<geser> the install target in the rules files is the right place for it
<geser> you usually do there make install (or the equivalent for your software)
<jussi01> geser, thanks
<vil> ten novell je 18
<vil> ooops, wrong window
<LaserJock> hola joejaxx 
<joejaxx> hello LaserJock 
<joejaxx> if anyone wants to test iceape let me know :P
<joejaxx> i really should not run into problems but just in case
<LaserJock> you built some packages?
<joejaxx> i rebuilt the ones from debian unstable
<joejaxx> 1.0.8
<joejaxx> 1.1.1 does not build on ubuntu
<joejaxx> hmm
<joejaxx> i wonder how i should deal with apt-setup
<LaserJock> why doesn't 1.1.1 build?
<joejaxx> LaserJock: i do not know actually
<joejaxx> LaserJock: gnomefreak says it does not build on sid either
<joejaxx> but somehow it is in the debian repository :P
<joejaxx> brb time to patch slim with semi-xsession support and build it
<geser> joejaxx: does it perhaps need some packages from experimental?
<LaserJock> I wonder if it was a binary upload
<bddebian> Later gang
<geser> only for one arch (i386), the others were build on the experimental build farm
<TheMuso> Hi guys.
<joejaxx> geser: maybe
<joejaxx> but that means i cannot use it
<joejaxx> if the required packages are not the same
<joejaxx> hello TheMuso 
<pochu> hey TheMuso
#ubuntu-motu 2007-03-31
<keescook> imbrandon: don't get to far with 94353; I already took care of it.  :)
<DktrKranz> hi guys, tonight i worked on some unmdetdeps bugs
<DktrKranz> i will be grateful if you could review some of them
<DktrKranz> see you, good night :)
<wick2o> hello
<joejaxx> hello
<TheMuso> Hey wick2o 
<wick2o> hows it going?
<TheMuso> Well thanks. Yourself?
<wick2o> I'm doing already
<wick2o> i hear this is the place to start if you want more involved in ubuntu
<wick2o> im tring to create an install cd that i dont have to apt-get dist-upgrade after the install
<wick2o> debconf seems to be broken if i just put the new packages on the cd
<wick2o> (following the wiki howto works fine)
<TheMuso> You can't just put the packages onto the CD.
<TheMuso> You need to regenerate the package metadata.
<joejaxx> yeap
<TheMuso> WHich is in the dists directory.
<wick2o> yes, im aware of that
<TheMuso> wick2o: Unless you are willing to spend lots of time rebuilding the CD, I would suggest just installing from the CD, and upgrading.
<pochu> hey folks, how can I output the terminal to a file?
<wick2o> TheMuso, i have already spent the time rebuilding the cd :)
<TheMuso> Its not worth the headache.
<pochu> appart of command > file, and command | tee file
<wick2o> i followed the tut on the wiki and it works perfectly
<pochu> there is another way, isn't there?
<wick2o> i have a perfectly preseeded cd based off of 6.06.1
<wick2o> ive even added packages and the complete install works GREAT
<pochu> something like command 2&>1 file, or something like that
<TheMuso> wick2o: Is there a reason why you'd rather stick to dapper?
<wick2o> im just a fan of LTS and i know it works perfectly for what i want to use it for
<wick2o> after my install i did an apt-get -ys dist-upgrade > results
<wick2o> and manually downloaed the new debs
<wick2o> for EVERYTHING that it wasd going to update
<wick2o> rebuilt the cd
<wick2o> and the install nolonger sees the nic or can mount the harddrive to do parittioning
<TheMuso> Without knowing just how you have gone about things, I can't comment.
<TheMuso> And I don't have much experience in rebuilding an installCD.
<wick2o> TheMuso, im getting the wiki url now..one moment
<wick2o> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<wick2o> this is exactly what i did to get my working copy
<wick2o> (i know for sure it works because i used it on 6 installs)
<wick2o> TheMuso, im just glad to have found 1 other person who even talks to me about this
<wick2o> :)
<wick2o> what im tring to do is create my own 6.06.2 that has all of the current updates for dapper 
<wick2o> i did some looking into jidgo but that seems to only for the the latest and greatest
<TheMuso> wick2o: Ok now that I have an understanding of what that guide shows you, what exactly is the problem?
<wick2o> like ive said, following that got me a working dapper-server install cd with my custom preseed on it which solved half of my problem
<wick2o> now i want to take it one step farther so i dont have to apt-get -y dist-upgrade after the install
<TheMuso> Right.
<wick2o> so i did an apt-get -ys dist-upgrade > results
<wick2o> and manuallly downloaded all the debs from ubuntu archive using wget
<wick2o> and placed them in the correct places manually and then deleted the old ones
<TheMuso> Right.
<wick2o> then i rebuild the repostitory on the cd
<wick2o> then created the iso
<TheMuso> And you can't see your drives is that right?
<wick2o> well when i boot of the cd and start the install all is well
<wick2o> the first problem pops up when it tries to configure the network
<wick2o> it now tells me it cant find the network cards
<TheMuso> wick2o: I think you need to rebuild the debian installer image.
<wick2o> which my orignal cd finds no problem
<TheMuso> wick2o: So you need to apt-get source debian-installer ; apt-get build-dep debian-installer and rebuild debian-installer.
<TheMuso> This creates a new set of files that need to be placed onto the CD.
<TheMuso> Unfortunately I'm about to head away from the computer for now, but I will be back shortly.
<wick2o> I'll be here most of tonight
<wick2o> ill look into this info you have giving me
<wick2o> i had no idea that the installer would have to be rebuilt as well
<wick2o> but i guess if i put a new kerel on the cd itslef that may make sense
<wick2o> but if i may i have one quick question...
<wick2o> does the rebuild of that package have to be done on the same us/version + updates as the new cd will be?
<wick2o> or can i use my current desktop install?
<imbrandon> ...
<wick2o> hello imbrandon 
<imbrandon> hello
<kofler> What does this mean? debian-files-list-in-source
<kofler> Is there a list of Lintian errors somewhere?
<bddebian> Heya gang
<Jucato> moin bddebian
<bddebian> Heya Jucato
<Jucato> hehe :)
<joejaxx> hello bddebian :)
<somerville32> moo
<joejaxx> somerville32: lol
<joejaxx> one more package to build and then on to create the discs :)
<bddebian> Heya joejaxx, somerville32
<LaserJock> kofler: generally lintian -i give as much explanation as can be given
<LaserJock> hi bddebian 
<LaserJock> ok, so I wonder if I should be testing if php4->php5 actually works in these packages
<somerville32> So, what is there to do at this stage of the game?
<joejaxx> LaserJock: i was asking ajmitch the same thing the other dayaha :P
<bddebian> Heya LaserJock
<LaserJock> joejaxx: what did he say?
<LaserJock> *meh* ? :-)
<joejaxx> he said some code is not yet compatible with php5 :(
<LaserJock> yeah, but what are we going to do in that case?
<LaserJock> drop the package or ....
<joejaxx> i do not know
<LaserJock> I guess my question is if php4 is really going to be removed for Feisty
<LaserJock> cause if it is then we can't have packages deping on it I'm guessing
<joejaxx> yeah
<LaserJock> so they'll either work or break
<joejaxx> i wonder what we should do
<bddebian> fix it
<bddebian> :)
<LaserJock> bddebian: well, I'm more concerned with what to do with sponsor requests
<bddebian> LaserJock: Why?
<LaserJock> people are putting up s/php4/php5/ debdiffs
<LaserJock> I wonder how much I'm supposed to test it
<bddebian> Oh
<LaserJock> I mean if it's FTBFS then it's obviously a problem
<TheMuso> LaserJock: I guess the first place to start is the upstream website for the package, and the docs to see whether php5 is supported for that version.
<TheMuso> If not, I guess an UVF is needed to get php5 support.
<LaserJock> TheMuso: ah, good point
<TheMuso> LaserJock: php packages can't really be FTBFS.
<LaserJock> lot of work though
<TheMuso> LaserJock: I don't really see any other way around it.
<LaserJock> TheMuso: sure they can, just not the php part
<LaserJock> ;-)
<TheMuso> heh
* Jucato waves at LaserJock
<LaserJock> hi Jucato 
<Jucato> hello :)
<imbrandon> hrm isnt there a way to run lintian on the whole archive ?
<bddebian> Sure, have fun :-)
<Jucato> O.o
<joejaxx> imbrandon: lol have fun with that :P
<joejaxx> hold on let me see
<gnomefreak> LaserJock: you asked why 1.1.1 iceape doesnt build? well i can give you more details mid next week but i have a feeling its a patch or rules file. i got rid of the failing on xpcom now its sqlite.h issue (
<TheMuso> Damn openoffice!
<joejaxx> TheMuso: lol
<TheMuso> Just so damn big to download.
<gnomefreak> asac is gonna try to build it on his sytem this weekend so i will have more info on it next week. debian maintainers state it builds fine :(
<LaserJock> imbrandon: sure, I think Debian does that
<bddebian> Doesn't seem like it from some of the packages I've seen ;-)
<imbrandon> LaserJock, last time i seen them do it was 1999
<gnomefreak> expect it in feisty+1 atm. ok bed time night all
<bddebian> Gnight gnomefreak
<imbrandon> http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel/1999/04/msg00127.html
<LaserJock> bddebian: they do it, doesn't mean the pay attentionn to it ;-)
<bddebian> heh
<jwendell> hi, TheMuso 
<imbrandon> hrm
<TheMuso> jwendell: Hi. Just fetching updates, and I'll look at more of your stuff. :)
<LaserJock> it should be simple enough to do if you have a local repo mirror
<jwendell> TheMuso, wow you're really fast!
<joejaxx> imbrandon: the by-maintainer part is funny
<LaserJock> bah, I can't see anywhere in the freeradius source or website where it even mentions php deps
<LaserJock> but I already uploaded it so it'll just have to work ;-)
<joejaxx> ;0
<joejaxx> ;)    *
<LaserJock> upload first, then ask questions ;-)
<bddebian> LaserJock: If it builds, it works, right? ;-)
<TheMuso> haha
<LaserJock> heck yeah
* bddebian hides from ajmitch
<imbrandon> lol
<LaserJock> well, I do check both build and install
<bddebian> sicko
<LaserJock> but I can't check actual function most of the time
<LaserJock> I don't even know what the packages do
<LaserJock> let along know how to test them
<joejaxx> lol
<LaserJock> the curse of team maintanence
<joejaxx> :P
<LaserJock> on a brighter note though, I just got the ok from my boss for UDS
<joejaxx> yay
<joejaxx> hmm
<joejaxx> where are the .changes keep?
<LaserJock> what do you mean?
<TheMuso> jwendell: Could you please point me to any remaining bugs you have added diffs for that are still open and haven't been uploaded?
<joejaxx> LaserJock: like slim_1.2.6-0fluxbuntu1_i386.changes
<jwendell> TheMuso, https://launchpad.net/~wendell/+assignedbugs?search=Search&field.status=In+Progress
<LaserJock> joejaxx: they get archived in the -changes MLs for Ubuntu
<TheMuso> jwendell: Thanks.
<joejaxx> LaserJock: oh ok
<LaserJock> they might be somewhere on LP too but that's the easiest place I know of to get them
<jmg> :(
* jmg stabs xorg
* jmg stabs gdm
<LaserJock> jmg: that's a good way to make a server
<LaserJock> :-)
<jmg> LaserJock: indeed
<joejaxx> haha :P
<jwendell> TheMuso,  geser just uploaded exaile
<TheMuso> Ok.
<jmg> LaserJock: I set up Xephyr to do what i want (leave my TV free of GDM, not allow the mouse cursor to jump to that display), then I found Xephyr didnt support GLX or xv.
<joejaxx> geser: nice ipv6 :)
<jmg> O xorg, thou all destroying yet unconquering whale, from hells heart I stab at thee.
<TheMuso> jwendell: Any reason why you changed the recommends for libjcalendar from mozilla | www-browser to www-browser only?
<jwendell> TheMuso, mozilla does not exist anymore
<TheMuso> jwendell: Well I think it should be documented in the changelog.
<imbrandon> ajmitch, wake?
<jwendell> TheMuso, you're right. Do you want me do that or want do to by yourself?
<jmg> hey is there a ubuntu centric X channel?
<TheMuso> jwendell: Plesae do and upload new debdiff to the bu.
<jwendell> TheMuso, ok
<TheMuso> please do and upload it to the bug.
<LaserJock> jmg: #ubuntu ? :-)
<joejaxx> imbrandon: do you want to run this on the actual archive machines?
<jmg> LaserJock: they dont have the expertise i need
<joejaxx> or a mirror
<imbrandon> either
<LaserJock> jmg: then I think #ubuntu-devel would be the devel channel
<joejaxx> ok hold on
<imbrandon> i'm makin my own lintian.debian.org
<joejaxx> nice
<imbrandon> only better hopefully
<LaserJock> imbrandon: we should have our own PTS
<imbrandon> ?
<LaserJock> like debian's PTS, just ubuntu-ish and cool
<joejaxx> LaserJock: :)
<imbrandon> pts? but yea i agree ;)
<LaserJock> Package Tracking System, packages.qa.debian.org
<imbrandon> ahh yea
<LaserJock> I wanted to do one
<LaserJock> with changelogs
<LaserJock> and a whiteboard/MOTU area
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> i wish i could find the scripts that are runing lintian.debian.org #debian said they are in svn/cvs but i cant find anything on svn.d.o or alioth.d.o
<imbrandon> can DD's log onto the web boxen?
<LaserJock> probably
<LaserJock> DD's are gods
<joejaxx> imbrandon: oh you are going to get those?
<joejaxx> ah ok
* joejaxx started scripting lol
<imbrandon> joejaxx, i dont know if i can get those
<jwendell> TheMuso, bug 76974
<ubotu> Malone bug 76974 in libjcalendar-java "drags in obsolete j2re1.4" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76974
<TheMuso> jwendell: I have the bug open. Thanks.
<TheMuso> jwendell: rbbr uploaded.
<jwendell> TheMuso, thanks
<TheMuso> jwendell: np
<joejaxx> imbrandon: hold on i will bbl
<LaserJock> heh
<LaserJock> is he going to run to the box and put them on a floppy?
<LaserJock> :-)
<imbrandon> hahaha
<TheMuso> jwendell: Have you tested building a source/binary package for libjcalendar-java?
<TheMuso> I get this error: You must specify a valid JAVA_HOME or JAVACMD!
<wick2o> and im back
<TheMuso> jwendell: ^^
<wick2o> hows it going....FINALLY got my kid to bed
<jwendell> TheMuso, do you have jdk installed?
<TheMuso> jwendell: Just fetching build-deps now, and will try again.
* bddebian feels so useless lately :-(
* LaserJock whispers "fix some bugs" in bddebian's ear
<wick2o> hey muso: i could use another pointer...I'm looking all over the docs tring to find some kind of information.  I'm about to give up the learning experance and just get the new alternative cd and customize that one
<TheMuso> wick2o: On how to rebuild debian installer?
<wick2o> ya, 
<geser> bddebian: file an UVF exception for guessnet 0.42-1
<wick2o> sorry, i dont mean to be dense, just in uncharted realm for me
<geser> bddebian: this would fix http://bugs.debian.org/400866 from ajmitch's list
<bddebian> yes master...
<wick2o> someone should write a book "how to make your own ubuntu based install cd" :)
<LaserJock> I think joejaxx could probably do that
<wick2o> and id pay for that kind of book, ive been looking all over the place for information
<Flannel> wick2o: like these? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization/6%2e06  and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<wick2o> Flannel, thats where i got my start
<LaserJock> I have a hard enough time dealing with Ubuntu itself
<TheMuso> wick2o: Ok if I take this to a PM?
<wick2o> TheMuso,  thats not a problem
<joejaxx> ok i am back
<LaserJock> must have ran pretty fast ;-)
<LaserJock> *run
<joejaxx> lool
<joejaxx> oh wow
<joejaxx> lintian.d.o has them all nice and neat
<joejaxx> well this is going to be concept code
<joejaxx> so i will work on the nice layout stuff after i have a working concept
<Fujitsu> What do we do about translation bugs? Subscribe the appropriate translator team?
<imbrandon> joejaxx, i got it :)
<imbrandon> well mostly
<joejaxx> oh ok
<joejaxx> :)
<imbrandon> ugh
<imbrandon> am i stupid or what
<joejaxx> ? :\
<imbrandon> someone wanna tell me what i'm reading wrong here in the man page
<imbrandon> LINTIAN_DIST="/storage/websites/mirror.imbrandon.com/ubuntu"
<imbrandon> brandon@voyager:~$ lintian -S
<imbrandon> internal error: No packages file /dists//storage/websites/mirror.imbrandon.com/ubuntu//binary-i386/Packages
<imbrandon> internal error: cannot create binary package list
<imbrandon> http://lintian.debian.org/manual/ch3.html
<joejaxx> looks like that should be feisty
<Fujitsu> You seem to be missing the dists/feisty bit at the end of LINTIAN_DIST.
<imbrandon> i tried that too
<imbrandon> hrm
<imbrandon> brandon@voyager:~$ lintian -S
<imbrandon> internal error: No packages file /dists//storage/websites/mirror.imbrandon.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty//binary-i386/Packages
<imbrandon> internal error: cannot create binary package list
<imbrandon> keeps wanting to put a /dists/ in front of it
<joejaxx> well looking at that
<joejaxx> that variable is supposed to be "feisty"
<joejaxx> but
<Fujitsu> LINTIAN_DIST should just be feisty, and there's another thing you'll need to set for the mirror root, I'd guess.
<joejaxx> i wonder why it does not ask you the section
<joejaxx> ie it will then say
<joejaxx> /dists/feisty//binary-i386/Packages
<joejaxx> because it does not have the sections
<joejaxx> ie main/universe/etc
<joejaxx> hmm
<Fujitsu> Those are components, not sections, aren't they?
<joejaxx> i might have the term wrong
<Fujitsu> It seems some things call them sections, others not. How strange.
<imbrandon> hrm i think i got it
<imbrandon> LINTIAN_DIST="feisty"
<imbrandon> LINTIAN_ARCHIVEDIR="/storage/websites/mirror.imbrandon.com/ubuntu"
<imbrandon> LINTIAN_SECTION="main"
<Fujitsu> That looks right.
<joejaxx> ahh
<joejaxx> yeap :)
<joejaxx> there we go :)
<imbrandon> i had to add those others from the man page, the script dosent have them
<imbrandon> heh
<joejaxx> imbrandon: :P
<imbrandon> its running now , i guess we'll see in a few 
<joejaxx> :)
<imbrandon> wish i could specify the section on the command line, hrm
* imbrandon control-c
<joejaxx> imbrandon: just just finished my little lintian script
<imbrandon> to run the whole thing ?
<joejaxx> it goes through the repository
<joejaxx> and lintian's the packages
<joejaxx> right now i am running it on a small local repository that i have on my computer
<imbrandon> what does it download each one ? 
<joejaxx> it is running it on a local repository
<joejaxx> imbrandon: i thought you wanted it to run on a physical mirror
<imbrandon> you would still need dist etc otherwise it will do too many versions
<joejaxx> yeah
<imbrandon> brb
<joejaxx> ok
<chillywilly> quick question: are there seed files for feisty and if so where?
<jwendell> TheMuso, i'm gonna sleep
<TheMuso> jwendell: Ok. Libjcalendar-java uploaded.
<jwendell> TheMuso, oh, great
<jwendell> TheMuso, thanks and good night
<TheMuso> jwendell: Good night, and no problem.
<joejaxx> the lintian is almost done
<pochu> good n8 every1 :)
<joejaxx> Good Night pochu 
<pochu> night joejaxx
<imbrandon> chillywilly, http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/bzr/seeds.ubuntu.com/ is where some are, not sure when they are updated
<chillywilly> I basically want a minimal package list to build a system
<chillywilly> no fiesty in there but I suppose that's because it's not released?
<chillywilly> hnmm, there was some tool I used last time to download a bunch of things
<chillywilly> I think it was the tool that uses the seed files
<jmg> debootstrap?
<chillywilly> what tool uses the seed files?
<chillywilly> that wasn't it
<imbrandon> germinate
* chillywilly is actually working on a conary Debian/Ubuntu based system
<chillywilly> yep
<chillywilly> that was it
<imbrandon> one sec
<imbrandon> here are the upto date ones
<imbrandon> http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/seeds/
<chillywilly> thanks
<chillywilly> now all I have to do is remind myself how what germinate does and how to use it ;)
<imbrandon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeedManagement
<chillywilly> something like that :)
<chillywilly> thanks
<imbrandon> off for a nap, gnight all
<andrewski> hello... i have a debdiff for a package that i'm interested in rolling into a package. can someone help me do that?
<andrewski> the packaging guide mentions it a little bit, but not too much. :-/
<TheMuso> andrewski: Is this for feisty?
<andrewski> TheMuso: well, the debdiff is attached to a bug on feisty, yes.
<TheMuso> Whats the bug number?
<joejaxx> grrr imbrandon left already :(
<andrewski> TheMuso: h/o, it seems to have escaped me for the moment. :P
<TheMuso> Whats the package name?
<andrewski> banshee
<TheMuso> Ok just a sec.
<andrewski> TheMuso: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/banshee/+bug/87299
<ubotu> Malone bug 87299 in banshee "Multimedia keys not working in Feisty" [Undecided,Confirmed]  
<andrewski> i'm certainly willing to help it get patched for feisty, but if i'm reading the guide correctly, a debdiff is the last thing a non-dev/MOTU can do?
<TheMuso> Thats the best way to submit a fix, complete with packaging changes, yes.
<andrewski> ok, cool. so is it possible to take those changes and generate a package?
<TheMuso> I'm about to have a look now.
<andrewski> ok :)
<andrewski> hmm... this doesn't show up in the "official" (help.ubuntu.com) packaging guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuPackagingGuide/BuildFromDebdiff?highlight=%28debdiff%29
<TheMuso> !packagingguide
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/New for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources - See also !backports
<TheMuso> andrewski: Have you seen that URL for the packagingguide? If so, are they the same?
<andrewski> TheMuso: no, they're not the same... that's the "official" (i-can't-edit-it) one, the other one's on the wiki.
<TheMuso> I know the link you posted is a wiki link.
<TheMuso> But I am referring to the URL I got ubotu to give out.
<andrewski> yes, the doc.u.com is the same as the help.u.com one that i found on google.
<joejaxx> hmm i had wanted to ask imbrandon how the output looked for his l.d.o version
<TheMuso> andrewski: Ok. The best thing to do is contact the authors of the guide and ask them to add a reference to that wiki page.
<andrewski> TheMuso: ok, will do. thanks. :) if i have any trouble with the wiki page instructions, is this still the place to ask?
<TheMuso> andrewski: As for the bug, I'd rather not touch it athis point, as the person who works on the package the most knows a lot more about mono apps than I do, and would have a much better idea of whether its worth committing the patch.
<TheMuso> Sure.
<andrewski> understood... i wasn't fishing for someone to fix it now. :)
<andrewski> thanks for the help... i'm slowly learning the ropes!
<TheMuso> He would also have been notified of the bug, so it is known by someone who works on the package.
<andrewski> right
<TheMuso> andrewski: Ok.
<TheMuso> andrewski: You're welcome.
* jmg runs out of steam hacking X and drinks a beer
<joejaxx> TheMuso: do you think this format would suffice?
<joejaxx> package (version)
<joejaxx> lintian output
<joejaxx> \n
<TheMuso> joejaxx: For what?
<joejaxx> for lintian reports
<TheMuso> I guess so, I don't really know what you are trying to achieve.
<joejaxx> hmm i should have ran this on a repo with multiple versions of one package so you could see
<joejaxx> TheMuso: basically:
<joejaxx> lintian/packagename
<joejaxx> and inside the packagename file would be that format
<joejaxx> for every version of that package
<joejaxx> the output for lintian
<TheMuso> Yeah that sounds sane.
<joejaxx> ok
<joejaxx> wow some of these have alot of output
<bddebian> Yep
<joejaxx> http://joejaxx.org/lintian/tzdata
<joejaxx> but that is because it has one for every tz
<chillywilly> anyone know how I can invoke germinate on the fiesty minimal seed file?
<chillywilly> I must be getting the syntax wrong
<chillywilly> germinate -S http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/seeds/ubuntu.feisty/minimal -s fiesty -d fiesty -a i386
<joejaxx> you spelled feisty wrong
<joejaxx> you switched the i and the e 
<chillywilly> bah
<chillywilly> :P
<chillywilly> thanks
<joejaxx> you are most welcome :)
<poningru> any ops?
<poningru> need someone in #ubuntu
<joejaxx> poningru: you want to ask in #ubuntu-ops
<chillywilly> ok well I ran germinate and all it really did was pull all the seed files...I thought there was something I ran a long while ago to install the package source of all packages + dependencies in a seed file
<chillywilly> like if I want the package source for all "minimal" packages + dependencies
<joejaxx> what are you trying to do now?
<chillywilly> download the packafe source for all feisty minimal packages + dependencies
<chillywilly> package*
<joejaxx> what do you mean by package source?
<joejaxx> the actual code?
<chillywilly> apt-get source foo
<joejaxx> hmm
<chillywilly> pretty sure that's what I had downloaded last
<chillywilly> time
<chillywilly> has .dsc, tarball, etc. for each package in the minimal seed file
<chillywilly> I don't remember what I ran to download all of that
<chillywilly> I think I'll read my ajmitch.log file ;)
<poningru> anyone know why nvu isnt in feisty?
<Fujitsu> RM: nvu -- RoM; abandoned upstream
<joejaxx> poningru: i thought nvu turned into composer?
<poningru> well yeah
<poningru> but glazmon is working in another one
<poningru> oh composer?
<poningru> is that packaged?
<poningru> nope
<poningru> joejaxx, Fujitsu it is abandoned but unfortunately its the only wysiwyg html editor that is any good
<RAOF> poningru: tonyyarosso was working on packaging Komposer
<poningru> ah
<RAOF> But apparently mozilla stuff is excreted by the devil to plague packagers.
<poningru> hehe
<poningru> will go bug asac
* poningru is supposed to be learning that right now actually
<RAOF> How to package mozilla stuff?
<joejaxx> javamaniac: haha nice nick :)
<javamaniac> :D
<chillywilly> fork it
<chillywilly> bed time I think
<poningru> RAOF: yeah
<LaserJock> evening MOTU Land
<joejaxx> LaserJock: :)
<bddebian> wb LaserJock
<RAOF> Afternoon LaserJock :)
<LaserJock> man, life is so much better with mutt
<LaserJock> I got all caught up with unread mail
* TheMuso thinks of telling LaserJock "I told you so", but decides against it.
<joejaxx> lol :P
<Hobbsee> hrm
<Hobbsee> ?
<RAOF> Hey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> heya RAOF 
<joejaxx> RAOF: what does your nick stand for?
<RAOF> Running Around On Fire.
<joejaxx> ah ok :)
<bddebian> Random Acts Of F...
* RAOF really likes the old bullfrog game "Syndicate" :)
<TheMuso> Hobbsee: LaserJock is a mutt convert.
<Hobbsee> ahhh
* Hobbsee should learn mutt.
* StevenK used to use mutt.
<StevenK> It doesn't cache IMAP very well at all
* bddebian used to own a mutt
<Hobbsee> ahhh
* TheMuso used to use offlineimap with mutt.
<StevenK> Whereas wanderlust does, but its cache sucks up .5Gb of diskspace
<TheMuso> ouch.
<poningru> thunbird++
<joejaxx> lol
<poningru> thunderbird*
<joejaxx> more like telnet++
<poningru> lol
<StevenK> telnet doesn't cache either. :-P
<poningru> you totally dont need any imap client
<poningru> real men just telnet in
<joejaxx> StevenK: boo lol :P
<joejaxx> who needs cache?
<joejaxx> :P
* StevenK can speak POP3 but only a little IMAP
* TheMuso can only speak a little POP3.
<RAOF> Why is texmacs now in the Education menu?
<TheMuso> RAOF: Because there was a bug filed about it.
<LaserJock> bahhh
<LaserJock> stupid Education menu
<bddebian> heh
<StevenK> TheMuso: user, pass, retr, dele, quit, what else is there? :-)
<TheMuso> stat
<StevenK> list
* StevenK just remembered both when TheMuso said.
<LaserJock> TheMuso: I used your and whiprush's muttrc to get mutt working a while ago
<LaserJock> but I couldn't get the sending part working
<LaserJock> but I finally got msmtp working
<LaserJock> so it's IMAP and msmtp
<TheMuso> Cool.
* TheMuso is proud of his modular mutt config. :)
<LaserJock> it is pretty cool
<LaserJock> so that and my newly found ability to create new windows in screen has really rocked my Ubuntu world
<joejaxx> :)
<LaserJock> I was at the lab today and I went from computer to computer, OS X, XP, Ubuntu and I just ssh'd home and got my IRC, email, and pbuilders right there
<TheMuso> Thats what rocks so much about having a text-mode email client.
<StevenK> I wish screen would forget the environment it was created in.
<joejaxx> text-mode window manager ftw :)
<joejaxx> you all should try it
<StevenK> I don't wish to have $DISPLAY set when I ssh in and screen -r
<LaserJock> yeah, for a while this morning I was using elinks to get to LP iwth it too
<LaserJock> but that's significantly more difficult than Firefox
<bddebian> Hmm, another expiration message
<tonyyarusso> For Nvu questions, you can now point people to !nvu, which instructs them to ping me for Feisty packages info.
<LaserJock> bddebian: well, what have you got to do to get renewed?
<bddebian> It doesn't really say
<bddebian> I guess ajmitch will be happy when I'm gone :)
<TheMuso> bddebian: Since you are in ubuntu-dev, you won't actually expire.
* TheMuso finds an email from Denis explaining this.
<bddebian> TheMuso: ubuntu-dev is expiring as well
<TheMuso> oh ok
* StevenK figures out how to change screen's environment while it is running.
<bddebian> Gnight folks
<joejaxx> grrr
<joejaxx> i wonder why that is happening
<joejaxx> unless usplash-theme-ubuntu is being pulled by something
<Hobbsee> joejaxx: apt-cache rdepends is your friend
<joejaxx> Hobbsee: :)
<Hobbsee> joejaxx: :D
<Hobbsee> useful bugger, that is.
<joejaxx> hmmm
<Jucato> Hobbsee, Hobbsee, Hobbsee!! :)
<Hobbsee> heya Jucato :)
<Hobbsee> joejaxx: ie, ubuntu-desktop
<joejaxx> Hobbsee: yeah but i do not even have ubuntu-desktop installed
<Hobbsee> ahh
<Hobbsee> joejaxx: ubuntu-mythtv-frontend maybe?
<Hobbsee> otherwise try removing it, and see what else it takes
<joejaxx> gah!
<Jucato> um general question: besides IRC, what are the other means through which a MOTU hopeful could get in touch with MOTU's? which is the preferred means?
<joejaxx> i told the build daemon to include ubuntu-theme-ubuntu on the discs
<Hobbsee> Jucato: mailing list also works.  and irc
<joejaxx> i mean
<joejaxx> usplash-theme-ubuntu
<Hobbsee> joejaxx: uhhh...great :P
<joejaxx> instead of usplash-theme-fluxbuntu
<Hobbsee> Jucato: MOTU mentors, too - but this entire channel tends to be that
<Hobbsee> joejaxx: ahhh.
<joejaxx> grrrr
<Jucato> Hobbsee: ah. no forums? lol :P
<Hobbsee> !new
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about new - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hobbsee> Jucato: urgh, no
<Jucato> does the Mentor program have its own "place"? like own channel or own mailing list?
<Hobbsee> dont think so
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure how much teh mentor program is running
<Jucato> ah ok. great! thanks!
<Hobbsee> a good idea is just to ask in here :)
* Jucato will probably stick to Hobbsee as mentor anyway :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee isnt on the mentorship page
<Jucato> I know :)
<joejaxx> Hobbsee: so now i have to create another iso :P
<Hobbsee> *runs*
<Hobbsee> hehe
<LaserJock> Jucato: the email addresses of the mentors are on the Mentors page
<Jucato> LaserJock: ah right... the instructions on how to contact them and what about, right?
* Jucato looks if LaserJock is there :D
<LaserJock> well, it gives email addresses
<Jucato> oh there you are :D
<LaserJock> I'm eeeeevvverwhere :-)
<Jucato> :D
<Jucato> is it sort of, compulsory to go through mentorship first? or just super highly recommended?
<Jucato> s/compulsory/necessary
<LaserJock> not even that
<LaserJock> I actually don't know many people that actually go through it
<LaserJock> IMO, it's not one of our more successful programs
<Jucato> ah. so it's there for a "just in case someone wants to" situation?
<LaserJock> basically yeah
<Jucato> hehe ok :)
<joejaxx> LaserJock: http://fluxbuntu.org/fluxbuntu_704_pre-beta1.png :)
<joejaxx> oh hold on that does not have the menu on it
<joejaxx> LaserJock: ok this one: http://fluxbuntu.org/fluxbuntu_704_pre-beta2.png
<RAOF> Huzzah.  Banshee now understands media keys :)
<joejaxx> RAOF: nice
<RAOF> Gnome bugzilla had a patch that was clearly wrong for Banshee trunk, but works fine for the Ubuntu package, since we don't have to bother to support Gnome < 2.18 :)
<RAOF> MOTU are welcome to sponsor the debdiff :)
<LaserJock> joejaxx: really cool
<imbrandon> i went through membership before i was MOTU and then MOTU before i went core-dev
<joejaxx> LaserJock: thanks :)
<imbrandon> given there was only what 3 months inbetween each
<imbrandon> LaserJock, ^
<imbrandon> hehe
<joejaxx> imbrandon: :P
* joejaxx is on the long road to motu :)
<jussi01> morning motu's!!
<imbrandon> moins
<joejaxx> which reminds me i need to finish the opendb patch
* RAOF feels like bug hunting.  Anyone got some pet bugs?
<imbrandon> RAOF, your more than welcome to go clean up some Amarok bugs for me
<jussi01> is there any problem with running pdebuild as root?
<imbrandon> there are a ton that dont apply anymore
<imbrandon> jussi01, other than "why" ?
<jussi01> imbrandon, my rules file needs to copy something to /usr/bin
* Jucato is also trying to travel the road joejaxx is on...
<imbrandon> fakeroot
<joejaxx> Jucato: :)
<jussi01> imbrandon, please explain for a new boy...
<imbrandon> jussi01, sure, lets step back and tell me what your "wanting" to do first, not what your doing
<LaserJock> imbrandon: I went from member to MOTU in slightly under 3 months
<LaserJock> imbrandon: but I've been a MOTU for over a year now
<joejaxx> LaserJock: how do you think i should handle the repository issue?
<joejaxx> LaserJock: nice :)
<LaserJock> joejaxx: which issue?
<joejaxx> LaserJock: well using the fluxbuntu and ubuntu repositories
<imbrandon> LaserJock, me 3 ;) i went member ---> MOTU in less than 3 then ---> MOTU to core in 2 months 
<LaserJock> joejaxx: well, you gotta do what you gotta do
<Jucato> :O
* Jucato checks again when he became a member...
<joejaxx> i rather not rebuild apt-setup
<jussi01> imbrandon, I have a package that I am building, now the package is a gtk front end for a single file that needs to be in /usr/bin. im trying to get that file into /usr/bin
<LaserJock> imbrandon: yeah, you KDE people make core dev faster ;-)
<imbrandon> ha, i'm only one of 3 KDE core dev;s
<imbrandon> :)
<joejaxx> :)
<LaserJock> yeah, but you all made core-dev pretty fast
<Jucato> yikes! I only have 2 months more to go to become a MOTU! :D
<LaserJock> there's more chance/motivation to do Main work there
<imbrandon> and riddell works for canonical and tonio made it in like 6 months
<Jucato> j/k
<imbrandon> true
<joejaxx> Jucato: ? LOL
<LaserJock> I gotta find Main stuff that I want to work on
<Jucato> joejaxx: became a member last Feb... seems like it's a pattern to become a MOTU 3 months after that :)
<jussi01> imbrandon, so am I doing it right?
<imbrandon> jussi01, ... um ok, so run sudo pbuilder build *.dsc as per normal, it uses fakeroot to build it
<LaserJock> s/want/want and can/
<imbrandon> LaserJock, :)
<LaserJock> joejaxx: how many packages can't you get into ubuntu repos right now?
<LaserJock> imbrandon: I think I might try at next TB, maybe
<imbrandon> LaserJock, rockin, i would more than support you if you want
<imbrandon> as i'm sure most would arround here
<joejaxx> LaserJock: well there is the language-support issue
<joejaxx> and then we are using iceape
<joejaxx> and slim
<LaserJock> well, iceape is a no-go
<joejaxx> yeah
<imbrandon> iceape?
<joejaxx> yeap
<LaserJock> language-support you might be able to get for Feisty+1
<imbrandon> wth is iceape
<Jucato> iceape = seamonkey?
<joejaxx> yes
<LaserJock> I'm not sure if that can get in for Feisty
<joejaxx> iceape is seamonkey
<imbrandon> ice* needs to diaf
<LaserJock> imbrandon: shesh, get with the rebranding ;-)
<Jucato> ah like iceweasel and icedove
<imbrandon> LaserJock, lol
<joejaxx> then there is the dpkg-divert messiness
<LaserJock> well, messy but if it works it works
<LaserJock> mantha@electron:~$ dpkg-divert --list |wc -l
<LaserJock> 38
<imbrandon> brandon@voyager:~$ dpkg-divert --list |wc -l
<imbrandon> 27
<joejaxx> dpkg-divert
<joejaxx> bash: dpkg-divert: command not found
<joejaxx> hahahaha
<joejaxx> well that is interesting
<joejaxx> time to rebuild the livecd
<LaserJock> joejaxx: why are you using iceape instead of iceweasel?
<joejaxx> resource usage
<LaserJock> I would think iceape would take more
<LaserJock> what's the difference?
<imbrandon> why not just use seamonkey ?
<joejaxx> LaserJock: we are only using iceape-browser not the whole suite
<LaserJock> cause iceape is such a cool name ;-)
<LaserJock> joejaxx: ahhh
<joejaxx> yeah
<imbrandon> or just use dilo like every other flux desktop ;)
<joejaxx> yeah i started out with dillo in alpha
<joejaxx> and i changed it
<joejaxx> we also include links2
<imbrandon> links2 ftw :)
<imbrandon> i use that non stop'
<joejaxx> oh definitely :)
<joejaxx> LaserJock: when i rebuild the language-support packages
<joejaxx> that should bring down the installed size ~200mb
<joejaxx> down to 1GB
<joejaxx> so that will be good
<imbrandon> 1GB !!!
<imbrandon> for a flux desktop ?
<joejaxx> 700mb of that is xorg
<imbrandon> tinyx
<joejaxx> 600-700mb~
<imbrandon> tinyx == 900KB
<imbrandon> and no libs
<imbrandon> e.g. what DSL uses
<joejaxx> i know but i want to retain hardware support :P
<imbrandon> hardware support? tinyx probably works at higher resolutions than X on older cards, if you mean "beryl" support then "why" if FLUX !?!
<joejaxx> fluxbuntu is already half the size of a ubuntu install
<joejaxx> imbrandon: no
<joejaxx> fluxbox cannot work with beryl
<imbrandon> exactly and tinyx works with any card thats atleaste vesa 1.0
<imbrandon> soooooo e.g. more than xorg
<imbrandon> so i'm missing what you mean with "hardware support"
* jussi01 cries...
<jussi01> I must be so stupid... I just want it to copy 1 file... but I cant...
* LaserJock pats jussi01 on the head
<LaserJock> don't cry
<LaserJock> it's only software ;-)
<jussi01> I know, but Ive been wrestling with it for like 2 days
<jussi01> grr
<jussi01> 1 stupid file
<LaserJock> jussi01: what are you trying to do and what error/result do you get/
<LaserJock> ?
<LaserJock> joejaxx: 1GB isn't bad
<LaserJock> half of an Ubuntu install
<joejaxx> imbrandon: i was looking at tinyx but i had not planned to deviate that far from ubuntu on a first release
<LaserJock> it's be cool to be able to stick it on a 1GB USB disk
<LaserJock> yeah, seems like that might be tough to support
<jussi01> LaserJock, heres the situation. I have a nice deb/source (program front end). it works. However it needs a backend file to be copied into /usr/bin. How do I make it do this??
<LaserJock> where's the file in the source tree?
<LaserJock> jussi01: and are you using debhelper/cdbs?
<jussi01> LaserJock, yeah I used them to create the deb in the first place. this backend file is supplied as a tar.gz with the source
<jussi01> you are supposed to unzip it and put it in /usr/bin
<jussi01> I want the deb to do that
<LaserJock> is it just one file that in this backend?
<jussi01> yeah, only the 1 file
<LaserJock> I guess I'd untar it and stick it in debian/ or something
<LaserJock> and then use debian/install to install it
<jussi01> debian/install or debian/rules ?
<jussi01> I dont have a debian/install
* jussi01 is confused...
<LaserJock> either one
<LaserJock> I like debian/install personally
<jussi01> so I would have to create that....
<LaserJock> sure
<jussi01> can I ask for more help?
<jussi01> what needs to be in that? just a simple cp ?
<LaserJock> nope
<LaserJock> somewhat simpler
<LaserJock> <path to file> usr/bin/
<jussi01> thats it? ie. if the file is in debian then, debian/sp-sc usr/bin ?
<LaserJock> yep
<jussi01> wow... thanks a lot....
* jussi01 goes to test it...
<LaserJock> jussi01: if you're using debhelper just make sure there is a dh_install line in debian/rules
<jussi01> ahh ok
<LaserJock> normally it is there but just check
<jussi01> LaserJock, what if I would like the file to be not in the debian dir... then would it just be sp-sc usr/bin ?
<LaserJock> jussi01: yes, but you need to be careful about where you put it
<LaserJock> if you put it in the .orig.tar.gz then you need to document that
<jussi01> ok, should I pop it into its own folder?
<LaserJock> is it a shell script?
<jussi01> hmmm, no i think it is a binary
<LaserJock> well
<LaserJock> we don't just put binaries in, is there source for it?
<jussi01> oh crap... I dont know...
<LaserJock> just less it to see if it's a script or binary
<jussi01> LaserJock, less it?
<LaserJock> less sp-sc
<jussi01> its a binary...sigh
<jussi01> :(
<LaserJock> then you need to track down the source :(
<LaserJock> I gotta get to bed
<jussi01> LaserJock, thanks. Ill be back when I find some source
<LaserJock> see you all tomorrow
<jussi01> thanks for all your help
<LaserJock> np, hope you find it :-)
<Jucato> g'night LaserJock!
<imbrandon> gnight Laser_away 
<joejaxx> Goodnight Laser_away :)
<joejaxx> hmmm
<vil> hi, imbrandon
<vil> again some problems with ubuntuwire
<vil> can you pls take a look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13056/
<TheMuso> Wow! Wubi is quite a cool piece of code.
<imbrandon> vil, you need to run "pbuilder-feisty update" before you build
<Fujitsu> TheMuso: ... after 5 hours looking at it you say this?
<joejaxx> TheMuso: hmm?
<TheMuso> Fujitsu: I've been doing other things, and had to grab a beta iso, which I originally thought I had.
<Fujitsu> Ah, that'd take a while.
<Fujitsu> How well does it work?
<TheMuso> As we previously guessed. Prepares files, sets up the bootloader, and runs d-i wht all options preceeded.
<TheMuso> s/wht/with/
<Fujitsu> Not bad!
<TheMuso> The only thing you have to do is enter the password for the ubuntu user it creates.
<TheMuso> A few little asthetic things need to be fixed however, including enabling usplash at boot, quietening grub, and setting up a CD device in fstab.
<Fujitsu> That shouldn't be difficult.
<TheMuso> Fujitsu: no.
<RAOF> Anyone want to guess how long it takes to build mono on a C2D laptop?
<TheMuso> Fujitsu: SO for what I want to do, I still need to build a modified d-i, but I also think I'd use a netboot ISO as well, and let the installer fetch the packages.
<vil> imbrandon, ok works, my bad
<vil> imbrandon, maybe that update could be part of the -feisty etc. scripts or in pbuilder's hook.d
<Fujitsu> vil: But we don't want it done every time...
<vil> Fujitsu, what is the reason?
<imbrandon> yea, thats just part of building , but i guess i should put some instructions
<Fujitsu> vil: It takes a significant amount of time.
<imbrandon> vil, its just like a local pbuilder , you need to update it
<imbrandon> when using it
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> and update everytime would be slow
<vil> my pbuilder has automatic update, so I forgot about it "automatically"
<vil> for me pbuilder takes so much time, that I don't mind a few more minutes
<vil> on the other hand, when using pbuilder, you want to be sure that it builds with the current repo not a historic one, right?
<imbrandon> and it wont let you, you will get 404's
<vil> imbrandon, that's what i would call bug not feature ;)
<imbrandon> i would just call
<imbrandon> it part of knowing to build ;)
<vil> but your right, it won't let you, if there is a newer version.
<imbrandon> we'll learn you yet ;)
* Jucato hopes imbrandon will learn him yet also :)
<joejaxx> imbrandon: what is the versioning of debian packages for cvs checkouts?
<imbrandon> joejaxx, last version +cvsYYYYMMDD
<imbrandon> is what i normaly do
<joejaxx> what if there is not a last version
<Fujitsu> 0+cvsYYYYMMDD
<imbrandon> 0+
<imbrandon> heya Fujitsu 
<joejaxx> ok
<Fujitsu> Hi imbrandon.
<mr_pouit> hi there
<Fujitsu> Does anybody know of any disadvantages of enabling PulseAudio support in a package?
<Burgundavia> Fujitsu: which package?
<Fujitsu> Burgundavia: mpd, but I see now that it has recently been done in Debian.
<sacater> morning guys!
* sacater waves
* geser waves back
<sacater> geser: was it you who i wanted to explain something to me last night/morning UTC :S
<geser> yes, this was the discussion about your self-compiled xfce
<sacater> geser: ah yes
<sacater> cant remember what it was you were going to say to me though :()
<geser> me neither
<sacater> :S
<sacater> anyone here keep logs?
<geser> it can't be that important if we both don't remember anymore
<sacater> geser: fair point :P
<sacater> wasnt it about the ubuntu-desktop xubuntu-desktop thing
<geser> as xubuntu-desktop would install you a second xfce I mentioned equivs
<sacater> thats the one
<sacater> explain please
<geser> equivs is a hack but it's a helper to create a metapackage which can provide all the packages you have installed on your own
<sacater> ?
<sacater> er..
<sacater> that sort of makes sense to me
<sacater> but whats teh point in having it?
<geser> say xubuntu-desktop depends on xfce packages but you have installed them locally (without apt/dpkg). with equivs you could create a package which doesn't contain files but only the information that xfce packages are installed
<sacater> hmm
<geser> so dpkg would be happy and can install xubuntu-desktop without installing xfce a second time
<sacater> i understand it a bit more now
<sacater> hmm
<sacater> intruiging
<sacater> well i got gnome back on thanks to ubuntu-desktop, even though i dont use it, im going for pure xubuntu next time
<geser> but it's a crude hack and shouldn't normally be used
<sacater> geser: i wont use :D
<jekil> hello
<jmg> hi jekil 
<pochu> heya
<NorthernLights> Hi there
<NorthernLights> Does someone know in how much time one can hope to have one's packet commented on REVU after upload ?
<NorthernLights> package
<Hobbsee> NorthernLights: at the moment, no one's looking at it until feisty+1 opens
<Hobbsee> NorthernLights: however, it helps if you ask in here for someone to review your package, and give the url
<NorthernLights> is it useful that i ask for soneone to review the package if i release new versions often or not ?
<Hobbsee> well, it wont make it into feisty
<Hobbsee> unless it's really really really important
<NorthernLights> it's not ^^
<NorthernLights> and still a little too buggy for that anyway i think
<Hobbsee> so, to review a package, then ot upload another few versions waiting for feisty+1 to open - not sur ehow much point there is
<NorthernLights> for me the point is to know if my packaging way is good or not (i'm a beginner). to make it to feisty is too late anyway i think
<Hobbsee> yeah, it's too late for feisty
<Hobbsee> most of the MOTU is fixing bugs, for feisty release
<Hobbsee> but we can still review the odd package, so you can keep learning
<NorthernLights> which URL do I need to provide ? the upstream .tar.gz ?
<DktrKranz> NorthernLights, is that a brand new package?
<NorthernLights> yes
<DktrKranz> you may want to propose it for debian too
<NorthernLights> yes, i'm reading about it. 
<DktrKranz> they're busy with etch, but they'll be review it :)
<NorthernLights> cool
<DktrKranz> maybe not tomorrow, but there's a chance
<NorthernLights> oh it's not urgent
<NorthernLights> and i have to learn now to do first
<NorthernLights> learn how
<DktrKranz> first of all you may want to read ubuntu packaging guide
<DktrKranz> it'a good start
<DktrKranz> *it's
<NorthernLights> yup, i've been reading several times already
<NorthernLights> since it's already uploaded on REVU and i still don't know if the way i package is good or not, OK, here's my asking : if someone has time and feel like helping me, could this person have a check for SIVE (simple ipod video encoder), which is uploaded on REVU, and which upstream URL is http://downloads.sourceforge.net/sive/sive-1.b.2.tar.gz
<DktrKranz> NorthernLights, at a first sight at http://revu.tauware.de/revu1-incoming/sive-0703220850/lintian no lintian errors
<NorthernLights> yes
<DktrKranz> i think these are common ones
<DktrKranz> i'm not a reviewer, though
<NorthernLights> it's OK, thanks
<DktrKranz> anyway, did you try to build such package and install it?
<NorthernLights> yes sure
<NorthernLights> i tried on 2 systems, and several other people too
<NorthernLights> (all working)
<DktrKranz> it's a good start :)
<NorthernLights> yup
<NorthernLights> just i don't know if it's good enough for ubuntu/debian
<DktrKranz> i uploaded a package some times ago
<DktrKranz> but i was late :)
<DktrKranz> so, keep holding on until next month
<DktrKranz> :)
<NorthernLights> feisty will be released at that time ?
<DktrKranz> april 19th, if i mind well
<NorthernLights> oh nice
<DktrKranz> if you want, MOTUs are happy to fix some bugs
<DktrKranz> if you want to, feel free to give them a try
<NorthernLights> really ? that would be great, because I have some i can't fix and don't have enough tester
<NorthernLights> where can i ask ?
<DktrKranz> bugs in ubuntu, not in your package, sorry :(
<NorthernLights> ah, ok
<NorthernLights> anyway my code is too messy for someone else to fix it i'm afraid
<NorthernLights> (i'm both a beginner packager and a beginner developer...)
<imbrandon> ...
<DktrKranz> what's up imbrandon?
<pochu> Amaranth: around?
<Amaranth> for a bit
<lotusleaf> since neither mozilla-browser or seamonkey is in the feisty repos, are there any plans for seamonkey in universe in the future?
<pochu> Amaranth: I looked at the compiz changelog, and the change you say of the ABI was 4 days ago
<pochu> Amaranth: and most of the compiz-extra bugs are older than that change, so do you think a rebuild will fix them?
<Amaranth> oh, no then
<Amaranth> just shows why it should be removed altogether then ;)
<pochu> hehe :)
<Amaranth> hmm, tricky
<pochu> and compiz-extra was updated to a new upstream release one day before that change (on 26th)
<Amaranth> bug in nvidia's driver: reassign or reject?
<pochu> Amaranth: if it's that after the update, doesn't work, then it's a dup
<pochu> bug 96430
<ubotu> Malone bug 96430 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 "MASTER: Request for new-legacy nvidia drivers (9631)" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96430
<lotusleaf> that's serious IMO
<bddebian> Heya gang
<Amaranth> no, this is "changing users gives me a black screen with a mouse cursor"
<pochu> oh, there are some bugs like that
<pochu> Amaranth: I would reassign it
<Amaranth> It's because the driver doesn't reload textures on VT switch
<pochu> or report upstream, because the kernel team can do nothing
<lotusleaf> Amaranth, that's the same issue I experienced, link?
<pochu> lotusleaf: have you reported it?
<lotusleaf> Amaranth, if it's a ctrl+alt+f# switch and back to f7 black screen
<Amaranth> I reported upstream in early November
<Amaranth> lotusleaf: yep
<lotusleaf> pochu, no someone told me it was an nvidia issue
<pochu> Amaranth: then let's mark it confirmed and link it upstream
<lotusleaf> plz link and I'll happily confirm
<Amaranth> pochu: upstream bugtracker is a forum
<pochu> Amaranth: do you have the link to the upstream report?
<pochu> ups
<pochu> wtf :)
<Amaranth> and i talked to aaronp on IRC about it
<pochu> dunno who is him
<lotusleaf> Amaranth, link plz?
<pochu> nvidia's dev?
<Amaranth> one of their linux guys
<Amaranth> lotusleaf: to what? my IRC conversation from november?
<lotusleaf> Amaranth, the abovementioned bug you were discussing
<Amaranth> oh, i don't have the number handy
<Amaranth> but it's the same as your bug
<lotusleaf> k i'll search thx
<pochu> bug 95495
<ubotu> Malone bug 95495 in compiz "Change user with compiz" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95495
<pochu> lotusleaf: ^
<pochu> bug 91414
<ubotu> Malone bug 91414 in compiz "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV nvidia-glx twinview on "switch user"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91414
<lotusleaf> pochu, thx, with me it's with beryl, I could try w/ compiz and see if it does the same thing
<pochu> lotusleaf: please, do and confirm it
<lotusleaf> pochu, k thx
<Amaranth> no no, reassign it :P
<Amaranth> black screen after VT switch is never compiz's fault, just ask the intel driver :)
<pochu> so we reassing to l-r-m?
<Amaranth> i guess
<Amaranth> it'll just sit and rot
<lotusleaf> it wasn't an issue for me in beryl, I'd just metacity --replace and switch and restart beryl when I was back to f7
<pochu> Amaranth: do you have the link to the upstream forum thread? :S
<lotusleaf> but beryl's broke for me now anyway
<Amaranth> no, as i said, i discussed it with them on IRC
<pochu> ah, ok
<Amaranth> as far as aaronp knew they had just fixed that bug but he said he'd have $some_name look into it
<Amaranth> guess it takes awhile to look into it
<Amaranth> i should probably open a thread but every time i do that for compiz/beryl issues they tell me compiz/beryl is at fault
<lotusleaf> if I'm disconnected it's due to that bug and having to hard reset ;)
<pochu> lotusleaf: :)
<Amaranth> whereas on IRC aaronp knew me from the #beryl-dev channel so obvious i'd know the difference between an nvidia bug and a beryl bug ;)
<pochu> Amaranth: /usr/lib/compiz/libshowdesktop.so <--- that's compiz-extra, isn't it?
<pochu> hmm
<pochu> not sure :)
<Amaranth> yes
<pochu> cool, reassigning :)
<pochu> PriceChild: GeForce2 MX/MX 400 <--- is that supposed to run compiz?
<PriceChild> pochu, Yes
* PriceChild finds a bug number
<pochu> Bug #92138
<ubotu> Malone bug 92138 in compiz "enabled effects and screen turned white" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92138
<pochu> that's fixed with latest compiz, I think
<PriceChild> bug 96430
<ubotu> Malone bug 96430 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 "MASTER: Request for new-legacy nvidia drivers (9631)" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96430
<pochu> yeah, I know
<PriceChild> That's all that's stopping it :)
<pochu> PriceChild: but does that card support it ATM?
<PriceChild> How do you mean?
<lupine_85> GeFORCE 2 is supported by the old legacy drivers, isn't it?
<lupine_85> i.e. Xgl
<PriceChild> lupine_85, yes
<pochu> but the old legacy drivers doesn't support compiz, does them?
<PriceChild> pochu, "yes" on xgl
<PriceChild> but we're getting 9631 "new-legacy" as well  :)
<pochu> how should xgl be activated, in the xorg.conf?
<PriceChild> guides in #ubuntu-effects
<pochu> PriceChild: It's because the bug report ;)
* pochu has intel :)
<pochu> looking
<pochu> that's weird :-/
<pochu> isn't it enough in Feisty installing xserver-xgl?
<sacater> pochu: you dont know anything about a feisty bug when going to shutdown, when i go to shutdown, the monitor goes black and claims 'OUT OF RANGE', this is either display size or refresh rate, any ideas whats going on?
<pochu> sacater: do you have beryl or compiz enabled? which video card and driver?
<sacater> pochu: beryl and compiz are offline, and im using a 128mb Nvidia card and chip,
<sacater> let do an lspci
<sacater> pochu: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV44A [GeForce 6200]  (rev a1)
<pochu> sacater: the propietary driver, or nv?
<sacater> pochu: im using the one from universe,
<pochu> universe?
<sacater> let me get the name
<pochu> ok
<sacater> its not legacy, i know that much
<sacater> pochu: nvidia-glx, i was running fine with edgy
<sacater> i also have nvidia-kernel-common
<pochu> sacater: wich arch?
<sacater> pochu: of what, -glx or kernel-commom
<pochu> sacater: do you have linux-generic installed?
<pochu> sacater: and linux-restricted-modules
<sacater> one mo
<sacater> pochu: yes, up to -11.2
<pochu> sacater: latest is -13
<sacater> pochu: it is?
<sacater> oh
<sacater> hmm
<sacater> one mo...
<sacater> pochu: heres a screenshot of what i get when i search for 'nvidia', and look under linux
<sacater> http://omploader.org/file/Screenshot-141.png
<sacater> nvidia-glx and stuff is further down
<sacater> pochu: games and shiz are running fine and fast :D
<pochu> sacater: is your bug here? https://beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20/+bugs
<Adri2000> pochu: about bug #93474, actually gnome-icon-theme is already a dependency of pychess...
<ubotu> Malone bug 93474 in pychess "[apport]  pychess crashed with GError in <module>()" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93474
<sacater> pochu: one mo, going to look
<sacater> pochu: nope mate, not in there
<pochu> sacater: I think that's an nvidia driver issue, but I'm not sure
<pochu> sacater: does it happen with a clean profile?
<sacater> pochu: no no, its shutting down the PC, not profiles
<pochu> sacater: but does it log out?
<pochu> sacater: I know!
<pochu> sacater: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<pochu> sacater: then restart X and test again
<sacater> pochu: ok
<sacater> ok
<sacater> one mo
<pochu> sacater: wait
<sacater> im playing a game and need it to save, so i may be a few mins
<pochu> sacater: note that that command will unconfigure any special configuration you can have
<pochu> i.e. dual monitors
<sacater> pochu: i have no dual monitor
<sacater> s
<sacater> so enter command, then, <ctrl><alt><backspace>
<pochu> sacater: yeah
<sacater> ok
<sacater> let my game finish :P
<pochu> hehe
<pochu> Amaranth: do you think bug 91414 is a dup of bug 78470? It looks like it
<ubotu> Malone bug 91414 in compiz "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV nvidia-glx twinview on " [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91414
<ubotu> Malone bug 78470 in gdm "switching to current logged in user freezes gdm" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78470
<sacater> pochu: almost done...
<pochu> sacater: and works now?
<sacater> no i mean, almost done with my game :P
<pochu> hehe
<sacater> pochu: okay, running the command....
<pochu> good luck!
<sacater> pochu: thank you my spanish engineering student friend :P
<pochu> hehe, np :)
<sacater> aaaaaaannnnnnddddddd
<sacater> restarting x, bbiab
<pochu> Toadstool: do you know why nvu has been removed from the feisty archive? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvu/ and bug 99433
<ubotu> Malone bug 99433 in nvu "nvu html editor is not in the repositories" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99433
<sacater> pochu: when i logged out, my monitor gave me the quick message of 'out of range'
<sacater> :(
<pochu> Toadstool: you uploaded the latest version of nvu to the repos, so that's why I'm asking you it ;)
<sacater> dont think it really did anything :(
<pochu> sacater: then I have no idea
<sacater> :(
<pochu> Toadstool: bug 60353
<ubotu> Malone bug 60353 in nvu "Nvu's unofficial bug-fix release" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/60353
<sacater> pochu: same as always, when i shutdown, i get an 'out of range' until the end, when i see the last of the ubuntu logo and progress bar completeing
<pochu> hmm
<pochu> sacater: what's the output of uname -a ?
<sacater> sacater@neo:~$ uname -a
<sacater> Linux neo 2.6.20-13-generic #2 SMP Sun Mar 25 00:21:25 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<sacater> sacater@neo:~$ 
<pochu> sacater: is your bug here? https://beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bugs
<sacater> i think you already showed me that..
<sacater> pochu: problem.
<sacater> my keyboard locale is incorrect
<sacater> must be because of my upgrade
<sacater> how do i fix
<pochu> no idea :)
<pochu> locale --help
<sacater> pochu: ive worked something out, the command you gave me has messed up the keys, as they were fine before i ran it
<sacater> pochu: is there an 'opposite' to the command you gave me
<pochu> I think there isn't
<pochu> sacater: you can run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and configure it yourself
<sacater> pochu: is that easy or hard
<pochu> sacater: if you don't know something, just hit enter ;)
<sacater> pochu: ooooh
<sacater> ok...
<sacater> pochu: Everything seems to be working fine now (keyboard) but the out of range thing is still there
<sacater> it may be a bug with the nvidia-glcx
<sacater> glx*
<pochu> dunno :(
<sacater> pochu: and we probably never will, im going to make a bug report of it
<pochu> ok
<lotusleaf> pochu, confirmed it re: earlier
<pochu> lotusleaf: heya
<pochu> lotusleaf: can you see whether you have that bug without compiz running?
<lotusleaf> pochu, the bug only occurs when I try it with compiz or beryl running (but beryl broke on my box after a recent update so I can't test it in beryl)
<lotusleaf> pochu, I don't see it happening at all w/o compiz/beryl active
<pochu> lotusleaf: if you have, then it's not a compiz bug, but a gdm
<lotusleaf> pochu, ya, it only does the black desktop thing when I have compiz or beryl running
<pochu> weird :(
<lotusleaf> there again, too bad the nvidia drivers aren't foss
<pochu> yeah :-/
<pochu> intel ftw! :)
<sacater> pochu: https://beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-kernel-common/+bug/99468
<ubotu> Malone bug 99468 in nvidia-kernel-common "feisty, display fails when quitting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<leonel> hello motu people
<leonel> I have  the   .diff.gz   .dsc   and  orig.tar.gz   for a package 
<leonel> now how do I make  the  .deb file ?
<bddebian> dpkg-source -x foo.dsc
<bddebian> cd foo
<bddebian> dpkg-buildpackage -us -nc
<bddebian> or you can just do sudo pbuilder build foo.dsc
<leonel> bddebian: Thanks  ! 
<leonel> I'm compiling  postgresql 8.2.3 for dapper  and  naturally needs  packages for  feisty  like   debhelper and cdbs  newer  
<leonel> can  I edit  the  debian/control to   put the dapper's  version  ?
<bddebian> You can try it
<leonel> trying 
<leonel> thnaks
<bddebian> Did it already tell you about what build-deps it needs?
<leonel> I don't think so 
<leonel> should I run  apt-get build-dep ?
<bddebian> If you run dpkg-buildpackage it will tell you what packages are missing and what versions you need
<leonel> I ran   dpkg-buildpackage -us -n
<bddebian> leonel: You can try that but if 8.2.3 isn't in dapper you won't get the correct build deps
<bddebian> If they have changed, I should say
<leonel> dpkg-buildpackage  says  I need  a newe  debhelper  and cdbs
<leonel> s/newe/newer
<leonel> changed those versions  on   debian/control  and .. it's  building the package   I hope it finish with no errors
* leonel cross his fingers 
<DktrKranz> leonel, you may want to learn using pbuilder
<DktrKranz> it's great in such cases
<leonel> DktrKranz: Ok  I'll take a look  thanks
<DktrKranz> there's a guide on ubuntu wiki
<DktrKranz> it contains the basic steps in order to get it up and running
<bddebian> shower time
<DktrKranz> i'm sure it will help you a lot, providing you have a broadband connection
<leonel> DktrKranz: thanks  I guess this  are my  baby steps   
<DktrKranz> if you need a hand, ping ;)
<leonel> DktrKranz: I really want to help the MOTU 
<leonel> DktrKranz: Thank you very much
<DktrKranz> i am writing a wrapper against it
<Q-FUNK> hand me over the ping, Pong
<superm1> imbrandon, ping
<calamari> hi
<jussi01> hello motu's!!
<leonel> hello jussi01  I'm  not a motu yet  but soon  I hope  
<jussi01> :D
* Q-FUNK reads muto and cannot help but think about He-Man
<Q-FUNK> erm.. motu
<jussi01> Motu's I have a question (here we go again - I know what your thinking) do most of the packages that depend on php4 actually need php4? or can I substitute php5 in there and that will fix the problem?
<DktrKranz> jussi01, i am working on that
<jussi01> DktrKranz, ok
<DktrKranz> most of them can be replaced
<DktrKranz> but some requires additional changes
<jussi01> DktrKranz, do you need some help?
<DktrKranz> jussi01, of course :)
<jussi01> ok, which ones would you like me to look at?
<DktrKranz> wait, i'm not a MOTU :)
<DktrKranz> i just give my contribute :)
<jussi01> DktrKranz, I dont care...
<jussi01> :P
<DktrKranz> well, there are many
<DktrKranz> so, just pick one
<jussi01> ok :D
<DktrKranz> there are some comments
<DktrKranz> you should base your work on them
<DktrKranz> dinner time: pizza is waiting for me!
<DktrKranz> see you
<jussi01> DktrKranz, Ive seen some debdiffs from you :D
<DktrKranz> i hope they are good
<DktrKranz> i am testing them
<DktrKranz> since one of them missed a package :(
<leonel> WHOO HOOO !!! \o/ !  YES
<leonel> it worked
<joejaxx> lol
<leonel> postgresql-8.2.3   in dapper 
<leonel> thank bddebian  DktrKranz
<bddebian> Does it actually "work" or did it just build? ;)
* leonel going for  dpkg -i 
<leonel> hold on
<leonel> installed   
<Toadstool> g'morning MOTU world
<joejaxx> Good morning Toadstool 
<Toadstool> pochu: nvu has been removed from the archive because it's no more developed upstream
<Toadstool> hey joejaxx 
<pochu> Toadstool: yeah, I saw it later :)
<pochu> hehe
<Toadstool> ok :)
<pochu> Toadstool: though there is another project which continues it, have you seen it?
<Toadstool> komposer right?
<pochu> yep
<leonel> another edit to  debian/control  for  postgresql-common
<leonel> rebuilding
<bddebian> Heya Toadstool
<Toadstool> hi bddebian!
<Toadstool> how is it going?
<bddebian> OK thanks, you?
<Toadstool> yet another freakin crazy week so I'm trying to catch up on sleep :)
<bddebian> heh
<leonel> thanks    bddebian  DktrKranz
<leonel> had to backport  tzdata from  feisty
<leonel> and ..
<leonel> tadaaaaaaa 
<leonel> PostgreSQL 8.2.3 up and running  on dapper 
<leonel> thank you 
<leonel> MOTU people   YOU ROCK !
<DktrKranz> nice work
<bddebian> Nice, good job
<DktrKranz> did you use pbuilder?
<leonel> DktrKranz: no I didn't
<leonel> DktrKranz: I used what  bddebian said     dpkg-buildpackage -us -nc
<DktrKranz> ok
<leonel> and edited  debian/control  to  use the dapper versions for   debhelper  and cdbs 
<leonel> and  backported  tzdata  with 
<DktrKranz> there's not a big difference
<leonel> apt-get source tzdata 
<leonel> and  dpkg-buildpackate  -rfakeroot
<leonel> for tzdata
<leonel> installed tzdata  and postgresql8.2.3 
<leonel> and all worked fine
<leonel> now  with more time  I'll check pbuilder
<leonel> thank you very very much
<DktrKranz> https://beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php-interbase
<DktrKranz> this package has been removed
<DktrKranz> is there a place where i can dig in for causes?
<pochu> DktrKranz: did it used php4?
<pochu> DktrKranz: php4 has been removed from the archives
<DktrKranz> i know
<DktrKranz> it should use php5
<DktrKranz> it provided both php4 and php5 packages
<Laser_away> DktrKranz: you might try the Debian page for it
<DktrKranz> it seems it is maintained
<DktrKranz> in Debian, i mean
<DktrKranz> debian ships an older version
<DktrKranz> *newer
<Laser_away> DktrKranz: you might ask an archive admin then
<DktrKranz> uhm, maybe i've found something
<DktrKranz> debian ships php 5.2
<DktrKranz> and php-interbase is now built against php5 package
<DktrKranz> http://packages.debian.org/unstable/source/php5
<DktrKranz> changelog states "bring some of the mainline php4 modules back into the php source"
<joejaxx> Laser_away: do you know how we could find out the number of packages that have been updated since the sync/merge period?
<DktrKranz> it mentions php5-interbase, so that could be the reason
<Laser_away> joejaxx: use feisty-changes
<Laser_away> so is php5-interbas effectively in php5?
<joejaxx> Laser_away: ok
<DktrKranz> Laser_away, in debian actually
<DktrKranz> but look at ubuntu changelog
<DktrKranz> Remove firebird2-dev build dependency and php5-interbase package, since
<DktrKranz>       we don't support Firebird and keep the separate php-interbase source.
<DktrKranz> we lack such package, actually
<DktrKranz> but i fear there aren't the only ones :(
<DktrKranz> *these
<joejaxx> Laser_away: nice thanks for that
<joejaxx> hopefully i will be creating some stats from that
<DktrKranz> gotta go, good night :)
<soc> is http://ajmitch.net.nz/~ajmitch/missing-fixes-rc.html static
<soc> or does the page update itself if the corresponding bug is fixed?
<soc> someone here? :-)
<joejaxx> :)
* danohuiginn is here, but has no idea what the answer is
<ScottK> soc: I think it updates, but I don't know the periodicity.
<ScottK> If you are going to work on a package, I'd advise checking to make sure this isn't already something newer in the Ubuntu repos.
<soc> mh ok
<soc> will check it
<ScottK> ajmitch: I've noticed that on your RC fixes page it has some packages listed with bugs that are marked etch-ignore.  An example is http://bugs.debian.org/393390.  It might be nice to exclude those next time you update the script.
<ScottK> If anyone in UUS is available, the fix for Bug #85573 is ready for upload.
<ubotu> Malone bug 85573 in clamav "Feisty 0.90~rc3-1ubuntu1 - After install of clamav, Freshclam does not update" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85573
<sacater> Laser_away: laser, you here
<bddebian> ScottK: Is it tested?  I don't want you yelling at me again :-)
<ScottK> I tested it.
<ScottK> Did I yell?  I'm sure that wasn't me?
* ScottK was actually stunned to find the fix was so easy.
<bddebian> :)
<bddebian> ScottK: Test building now
<ScottK> Great.
<ScottK> bddebian: When it was building for me I got a bunch of compile warnings, but none that related to this change.
<ScottK> bddebian: Thanks.  I will keep an eye on it.
<bddebian> No, THANK YOu :-)
<mr_pouit> >-------if ! [ -a /etc/asterisk/destar_cfg.py ] ; then
<mr_pouit> dash doesn't seem to like this
<mr_pouit> what's the best solution ? set #!/bin/bash instead of #!/bin/sh or replace -a with -f ?
#ubuntu-motu 2007-04-01
<pochu> mr_pouit: what about using bash instead?
<mr_pouit> pochu: yes, it also seems to me to be the best solution
<geser> mr_pouit: if it's easy then make it also run with /bin/sh
<mr_pouit> geser: erm... uploaded a few seconds before :/
<Fujitsu> mr_pouit: You might want to forward that bug to Debian, if it isn't already there.
<mr_pouit> Fujitsu: it isn't there
<mr_pouit> I was not sure whether it was a bashism or not
<mr_pouit> I'll forward it
<gnomefreak> what automounts USB sticks?
<Fujitsu> gnomefreak: gnome-volume-managerf
<Fujitsu> *manager
<Fujitsu> Hey LaserJock.
<gnomefreak> i was afraid you were gonna say that
<gnomefreak> im gonna assume same for cds and dvds?
<Fujitsu> Correct.
<gnomefreak> damn
<Fujitsu> Why?
<gnomefreak> someone automounts cds but not usbs
<Fujitsu> Have you checked the settings in System->Preferences->Removable Drives and Media?
<gnomefreak> and i cant dupe this issue in feisty. but he states with or without vmware running same results. vm == xp i was thinking they were fighting over who was gonna automount ubuntu or xp :(
<LaserJock> hi Fujitsu 
<mr_pouit> Fujitsu: forwarded :)
<Fujitsu> mr_pouit: Great :)
<LaserJock> man, there are a lot of gnumeric bugs
<Q-FUNK> gnubugis
<imbrandon> ~...
<LaserJock> nifty ASCII art
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> foooooood , bbiab
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: check out ~motuscience, I set the branding
<Fujitsu> Nice!
<Fujitsu> I haven't seen that option before, I don't think.
<LaserJock> it's brand new
<imbrandon> ?
<LaserJock> imbrandon: Beta how has "branding"
<LaserJock> LP Beta
<imbrandon> ahh cool
<Fujitsu> The branding has been there for ages, but the option to change it is new.
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: Where'd you get the image?
<imbrandon> i would look but i'm on a console only etch install untill osx gets done reloading
<LaserJock> well, I grabbed a couple of images from openclipart
<LaserJock> then I inkscaped them a little
<LaserJock> you guys are LP Beta testers right?
<imbrandon> yea
<imbrandon> i am, but i'm console only for the next ~30 minutes
<LaserJock> did you get an email from Mark yesterday?
<imbrandon> probably i'm backloged on my mail
<imbrandon> by about 48 hours
<imbrandon> ".... installing bsd subsystem ..." i've seen that 5 times now today
<LaserJock> what are you installing?
<imbrandon> osx 10.4.9
<LaserJock> oh, yeah
<imbrandon> ( and etch on another box )
<imbrandon> hahaha xp sp1 serial in his sig
<imbrandon> ( jdongs )
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: did you get an email from Mark about Beta?
<Fujitsu> Not directly, and not to any list I can see.
<Fujitsu> When?
<LaserJock> yesterday
<Fujitsu> I didn't get it.
<imbrandon> ahh got gui back, one sec lemme check
<stgraber> LaserJock: about branding and user guide ?
<LaserJock> stgraber: yeah
<TheMuso> I don't remember seeing anything.
<LaserJock> ok, well I guess maybe not all the Beta testers got one or something
<LaserJock> I just wondered if he was sending it directly to me or not
<imbrandon> i dont have one either
<imbrandon> gmail searched
<joejaxx> LaserJock: http://ubuntu.joejaxx.org/
<joejaxx> any other stats i should add?
<Fujitsu> joejaxx: Haha, I did something like that for my own interest a few weeks ago.
<LaserJock> joejaxx: cool
<Fujitsu> (repository in the title is missing an o)
<joejaxx> whoops you are right it is missing an o
<TheMuso> joejaxx: The second list has only 9 packages listed.
<Fujitsu> TheMuso: I see 10.
<joejaxx> TheMuso: hmm let me fix that as well
<imbrandon> hrm i see 10
<LaserJock> me too
<TheMuso> sorry so do I.
* TheMuso can't count. :)
<imbrandon> heheh
<joejaxx> :)
<LaserJock> I was going to say you need to get some glasses ...
<joejaxx> lol
<TheMuso> lol
<joejaxx> i am trying to think of other stats that can be compiled
<TheMuso> Top ten karma? :p
<joejaxx> lol
<Fujitsu> 400 bugs to go until the big 100k :-(
<joejaxx> Fujitsu: really? :\
<Fujitsu> Probably a little under 24 hours.
<joejaxx> wow :\
<Fujitsu> Oops, 48.
<Fujitsu> I got the scale on the graphs wrong.
<LaserJock> what graph?
<Fujitsu> http://people.ubuntu-in.org/~carthik/bugstats
<TheMuso> It didn't seem all that long ago that we hit 50000.
<Fujitsu> Bug #99411 has a nice summary.
<ubotu> Malone bug 99411 in timidity "i'm not a good writer in english" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99411
<pochu> hehe
<pochu> good n8
<joejaxx> which mailing lists deals with universe bugs only?
<crimsun> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/universe-bugs
<joejaxx> ah nice
* Fujitsu wishes there was a universe-bugs-without-beryl-or-compiz-or-xgl list.
<joejaxx> LOL
* Fujitsu sets up filters to do so.
<Fujitsu> They make up a fair portion of our bugs.
<imbrandon> ahh there we go, fully back in the world of a gui
<joejaxx> :)
<joejaxx> i am about to create some universe bug stats too
<Fujitsu> imbrandon: How boring.
<joejaxx> twin ftw
<joejaxx> it is a balance between the two
<joejaxx> though most people think it is ugly :P
<joejaxx> it is a text-mode window manager
<LaserJock> I saw elmo saying the other day that the are maybe going to stop archiving ubuntu-bugs
<LaserJock> apparently the opteron machine that runs the MLs is getting bogged down just archiving
<joejaxx> LaserJock: wow it has hit a gig
<joejaxx> 1.5GB
<imbrandon> LP is the archive of the bugs, i see no reason to keep the mails too
<joejaxx> well the size of it
<imbrandon> for a long peroid that is
<LaserJock> imbrandon: it's really hard to see bug activity via LP though
<imbrandon> soooo lets come up with a solution instead of creating a problem ;)
<joejaxx> :)
<LaserJock> who's creating a problem? :-)
<imbrandon> ML archives hehe
<LaserJock> I bet if we turned off apport it'd help ;-)
<LaserJock> I'm getting probably 3-4 times more bugmails becuase of it
<imbrandon> or the ubuntu foundation dips into the funs annd beefs up the opteron to a cluster or seomthing :)
<imbrandon> funds*
<TheMuso> I'll be glad when apport is turned off, at least for a few months.
<Fujitsu> We might be able to catch up a bit when apport is turned off.
<joejaxx> imbrandon: a ML cluster :P
<Fujitsu> Having a better email interface (tagging, for example) would help.
<TheMuso> Fujitsu: It would indeed.
<imbrandon> joejaxx: for every problem there is a solution ;) look at gmane archives ;)
<Fujitsu> Now if we want retraces, we have to get the email, click the link, wait ages for it to load, click the edit link, wait more ages, enter the tag, click the submit button, wait ages...
<joejaxx> imbrandon: clusters solve everything :)
<joejaxx> imbrandon: if you cannot handle, load balance it :P
<LaserJock> well, we just need to get LP Beta out the door
<Fujitsu> Beta looks like it's getting close to done.
<imbrandon> there are many more types of clusters than LB's, LB get hit hard too
<LaserJock> once that's done then we'll get PPA/xml-rpc love
<TheMuso> Fujitsu: Hey I'd be all for being able to manipulate bugs via email. I'd probably almost exclusively do it that way
<joejaxx> imbrandon: yeap HP/HA
<Fujitsu> TheMuso: As would I, if everything could be done through it.
<imbrandon> yall sounds like DD's now, i hate using email for anything but, well, mail
<joejaxx> imbrandon: i think i am going to have a top 10 universe bugs category
<LaserJock> I don't like email period
<TheMuso> imbrandon: Its called efficiency.
<TheMuso> For me at least.
<imbrandon> TheMuso: when i get 8k emails a day its ANYTHING but effecient
<imbrandon> no matter how good my filters/search are
<LaserJock> I don't find email very efficient most of the time, but that's probably because I don't know how to use it well
<Fujitsu> imbrandon: It's a whole lot quicker to hit reply and type a few things than use the web interface.
<LaserJock> like Debian's BTS just kills me so I never file bugs there
<TheMuso> imbrandon: But in terms of doing bug work based on what one has received from being a member of a particular team etc, one can simply reply to a bug mesage, drop commands in, and see the bug manipulated. I could do that in far less time than it would take to even load the bug page from LP.
<imbrandon> progmatic interfaces to LP and such i'm all for , such as xml-rpc etc, but email is... well intended for mail
<LaserJock> TheMuso: I find it hard with email because it's all split up
<LaserJock> so I gotta go through a whole thread to figure out what's going on
<LaserJock> or I can go to one URL
<imbrandon> TheMuso: no that means there is a failuure in the team UI of LP, not that LP needs to clobber another medium
<crimsun> LaserJock: do you use gmail for BTS?
<Fujitsu> imbrandon: No, it means that web UIs suck for this sort of thing.
<LaserJock> crimsun: Debian's?
<crimsun> LaserJock: yes
<LaserJock> crimsun: no, I don't use BTS
<imbrandon> crimsun: i do, only becuse i rarely have a pure debian install 
<imbrandon> to use anything else
<LaserJock> but when I have tried I didn't use gmail
<LaserJock> is gmail better?
<crimsun> i.e., I thought gmail had a fairly interesting UI for threading
<LaserJock> I tried reportbug once
<imbrandon> yea it handles conversations well
<LaserJock> didn't work so well
<LaserJock> then I tried just plain email, that also ended badly
<LaserJock> I'm just lucky the 2 packages I maintain in Debian don't have any bugs filed
<crimsun> that can be adjusted :-)
<imbrandon> lol
<TheMuso> heh
<LaserJock> nooo
<crimsun> ok, git time
<LaserJock> I just wish it had even a minimal web interface
<LaserJock> but I guess I just need to suck it up and learn how to do it via email
<imbrandon> lots of php/perl + greasemonkey plugin and you can have a personal BTS web interface :)
<imbrandon> actualy more JS than php probably
<LaserJock> bah, for all that work I could just figure out how to deal with the email interface
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> thats funny because for all the work i tried to make konversation more like irssi with a GUI i just started using irssi
<imbrandon> duuno if thats good or bad
<DktrKranz> LaserJock, do you mind that problem regarding php and php5-interbase we introduced earlier this afternoon?
<LaserJock> yes, glad you're back
<DktrKranz> well, i looked at it
<DktrKranz> just a bit, it is quite late here :)
<LaserJock> imbrandon: yeah, I just got irssi,mutt,screen working well. It's pretty hard to bit
<DktrKranz> anyway, I think php 5.2.1 lacks it
<DktrKranz> so we should consider to provide it in some way
<LaserJock> so php5 *should* be producing a php5-interbas package
<DktrKranz> looking at php5 changelog, it was decided to publish a single package
<DktrKranz> or at least pitti handled that way
<LaserJock> DktrKranz: ok, so maybe ask him about it
<DktrKranz> ok, i will gather some additional infos
<DktrKranz> i think php5-interbase won't be the only one missing
<DktrKranz> we have some unmetdeps
<DktrKranz> and we are unable to fix them without those packages :(
<TheMuso> Anybody finding LP really sluggish atm?
<RAOF> Not me.
<RAOF> I'm just browising all the bugs I
<RAOF> I've got debdiffs on, and they load pretty quickly.
<Fujitsu> Has anybody been able to get LP bug mail to thread sanely?
<joejaxx> Fujitsu: do you use gmail?
<Fujitsu> joejaxx: No.
<joejaxx> gmail organizes mine into groups
<Fujitsu> The Message-Id and References fields are all wrong on these emails, so I can't see how it would do it.
<RAOF> I think that gmail threads by subject, actually.
<joejaxx> yeah
<RAOF> So it mostly works, and occasionally gets thing annoyingly wrong.
<TheMuso> c
<TheMuso> gah
<joejaxx> so for example for b-u-g 43061 all 11 emails are grouped together
<joejaxx> or for the "bzr for packaging" thread all 18 emails are together
<bddebian> re
<RAOF> heeeelo bddebian
<joejaxx> hello bddebian 
<joejaxx> :)
<bddebian> Heya RAOF, joejaxx
<RAOF> And hello jml
<jml> RAOF: hi
<RAOF> Incidentally, is there a process for debdiffs for main bugs, similar to subscribing u-u-s to universe debdiffs?
<RAOF> I've checked out the wiki, but everything seems to direct me to u-u-s.
<crimsun> use ubuntu-main-sponsors.
<RAOF> Awesome.  I suppose I should've searched launchpad for such an obviously-named group :/
<DktrKranz> good night :)
<harrisony> thats one good exit message!
<LaserJock> oh for goodness sakes
<RAOF> Please, expound your frustration :)
<LaserJock> the scigraphica diff.gz is 370K and the .orig.tar.gz is 822K
<bddebian> nice
<LaserJock> that seems like a little more than just some packaging :/
<RAOF> :)
<TheMuso> Maybe a few dozen patches in the form of direct changes to source? :p
<LaserJock> yes, just a few
<LaserJock> mantha@photon:~/tmp$ zgrep +++ scigraphica_0.8.0-9.1ubuntu3.diff.gz | wc -l
<LaserJock> 54
<TheMuso> Wow.
<RAOF> Fun.
<LaserJock> more importantly:
<LaserJock> mantha@photon:~/tmp$ zgrep +++ scigraphica_0.8.0-9.1ubuntu3.diff.gz | grep -v debian | wc -l
<LaserJock> 42
<TheMuso> Double ouch!!
* TheMuso thinks that that package could do with a repackage from scratch.
<TheMuso> Once all the reasons for the patches have been determined.
<LaserJock> it changes pretty much every autotools file
<LaserJock> config*
<LaserJock> all the Makefiles
<TheMuso> LaserJock: Actually, you could be a little more sure that you have the right numbers, by doing something like zgrep "^+++ "
<LaserJock> and about 10-15 actual code (.py and .c) files
<LaserJock> TheMuso: yeah, but it's close enough ;-)
<TheMuso> True.
<LaserJock> I just do that to get a general idea
<TheMuso> Yeah fair enough.
<LaserJock> but yeah, it'll also pick up patches in the .diff.gz
<LaserJock> as they will be ++++ and +++-
<TheMuso> What I do to find out things like that, is to put the source package together manually, i.e untar the orig, then apply the diff.gz by hand.
<TheMuso> And sometimes even with a dry run.
<TheMuso> This way, you can also find out whether orig tarballs are incorrectly packed.
<LaserJock> I just have no idea why the Debian maintainer doesn't use any patchs
<LaserJock> I would think it would be a pain to maintain
<TheMuso> So would I.
<TheMuso> Thanks to things like dpatch-edit-patch, patching couldn't be easier.
<RAOF> Hm.  I'm pretty sure that the debdiff for bug #97661 will fix all but one of the reported bugs in compiz-extra.  Cool!
<ubotu> Malone bug 97661 in compiz-extra "Loading any Compiz-Extra plugins causes Compiz to segfault" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97661
<StevenK> LaserJock: I agree. Given how brain-damagingly easy dpatch has become, why not use it to maintain patches.
<bddebian> Does anyone really care about this RC bug list or should I be working on something else?
<LaserJock> I really care
<LaserJock> bddebian: I think the RC bug list is about the most important thing we can be doing right now
<bddebian> OK, well I think all of the grave ones are filed except for brickos (which needs the new gcc-h8300-hms) and audacity (which I ain't gonna touch) :-)
<Fujitsu> I thought we had the new (old) H8/300 GCC... It was approved, at least.
<bddebian> Fujitsu: It was approved by dholbach I think but I don't think it's been brought in yet
<bddebian> Oh crap and gnucash and jokosher
<LaserJock> hi Hobbsee ;-)
<Hobbsee> heya LaserJock 
<poningru> !sled
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sled - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<poningru> !love
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<joejaxx> lol the ice-weasels
<TheMuso> harrisony: Yes you are.
<TheMuso> harrisony: Sure. Just give me a revu link when you are ready.
<TheMuso> Note that the chance of getting it into feisty is zero atm.
<TheMuso> !packagingguide harrisony 
<TheMuso> !packagingguide
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/New for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources - See also !backports
<TheMuso> c
<TheMuso> ugh
<RAOF> Again, you make with the "c".
<RAOF> What's with that?
<Hobbsee> d
* RAOF wonders whether that's some sort of shortcut key in irssi or something
<Fujitsu> Um, can somebody see if I'm missing some aspect of bug #40690?
<ubotu> Malone bug 40690 in tspc "tspc not non-startable" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/40690
<Fujitsu> It makes little sense.
<LaserJock> bah, stupid taxes
<RAOF> Fujitsu: That's... special.  Nice use of the double-negation, too :)
<Fujitsu> Ah, didn't notice that. So it contradicts itself...
<Fujitsu> The summary says it can't not be started, but the description gives two methods of doing it... What the!?
<gpocentek> good morning!
<Hobbsee> hey gpocentek 
<yigal> does anybody know why there is no build of xmms2 in Feisty or for that matter anything related to xmms2?
<RAOF> Because no-one has asked for it to be sync'd from debian in the right way?  Is it *in* debian?
<gpocentek> hello Hobbsee 
<yigal> RAOF: yes I am using Deb packages but there are some packages that are incompatible with Ub.
<yigal> RAOF: I like to listen to last.fm in the command line and xmms2 lets me do that.
<chillywilly> anyone know how I can use germinate or whatever to install all packages in ubuntu-minimal for feisty?
<RAOF> yigal: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess is probably what you're after
<chillywilly> install the source for those
<yigal> RAOF: ty, I'll take a looksee
<RAOF> yigal: Or even this one: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess
<yigal> RAOF: there have been NO successful builds of xmms2 on Feisty but attempts have been made
<RAOF> Where have the problems been?
<yigal> ROAF: from deb source
<yigal> with git
<yigal> ?
<RAOF> With git?  As in, from xmms2 git?
<RAOF> yigal: I mean "why does building the Debian source package on Feisty fail"?
<yigal> RAOF: best I can do is point you to launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+source/xmms2/0.2DrHouse-3.1ubuntu3
<LaserJock> fatal: Not a git repository
<yigal> RAOF: for i386 it was FAILED [dpkg-buildpackage died] 
<LaserJock> fatal: Not a git repository
<LaserJock> Checking for working C compiler... no
<yigal> hi LaserJock
<LaserJock> hi yigal 
<yigal> got your email ty
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: Is that even possible?
<LaserJock> yigal: no problem
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: I'm not really sure what it's expecting
<RAOF> They seem to have some crazy build system happening there.
<yigal> RAOF: for xmms2?
<RAOF> Yeah.
<yigal> RAOF: its Linus's very own build system
<LaserJock> scons
<yigal> yes
<RAOF> See, crazy :)
<Fujitsu> Oooh, that's scary.
<yigal> :) 
* RAOF has *never* seen something that used scons
<RAOF> Well, never before :)
<yigal> RAOF: Its I think its used in playstation 3 or something :)
<yigal> something weird like that
<yigal> LaserJock: did you get my earlier message?
<LaserJock> email message?
<yigal> LaserJock: no irc
<LaserJock> hmm, no I don't think I saw it
<yigal> LaserJock: ok here I will paste it, "Hi Jordan do you have time to talk to a motu-hopeful?  You sent me an email about packaging Maxima and helping me learn the ropes of Deb/Ub. packaging I was hoping you were available"
<LaserJock> yeah sure
<LaserJock> I probably can't right now though
<LaserJock> it's almost midnight here
<yigal> fare, I just want a few, yes I am in Sanfran
<yigal> same time zon
<yigal> e
<LaserJock> oh seet
<LaserJock> *sweet
<yigal> :)
<LaserJock> I'm in Reno
<yigal> Nice
<LaserJock> well, the other people in here are pretty helpful too
<yigal> well you are in Ub-science
<LaserJock> Fujitsu's the most active MOTU Science guy right now
<yigal> great
* Fujitsu pokes his head of his cave.
<LaserJock> I'm kinda leader/cheerleader most of the time
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: yigal here wants to help with Maxima ;-)
* Fujitsu bows to Kind LaserJock.
<yigal> I am honered
<Fujitsu> yigal: You're brave.
<Fujitsu> *King
<yigal> or stupid :)
* Fujitsu whimpers at the thought of that 53KLOC patch...
<LaserJock> I actually would like to get Maxima into Main for Feisty+1
<crimsun> you are a Brave soul.
<yigal> what should be m 1st steps
<yigal> as far as either of you can see
<yigal> I know this is a very general question
<LaserJock> well, you need to run through the Packaging Guide
<yigal> and depends on a lot of context
<yigal> done
<LaserJock> get your feet wet with source packages
<yigal> coarsely but done
<yigal> ok
<yigal> what is a good 1st goal, like a project or homework assignment
<LaserJock> start pouncing on maxima bugs :-)
<yigal> ok, build Maxima from source and defeat a bug
<yigal> 1st homework assignment
<yigal> :)
<LaserJock> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wxmaxima/+bugs
<LaserJock> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/maxima/+bugs
<LaserJock> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/texmacs/+bugs might also be interesting
<yigal> wxmaxima bug is easy to fix but I am not in front of my computer and won't be for 4 days
<yigal> when I get back I have spring brake and a few days to enjoy
<StevenK> nvu looks like a good place for someone to kill about 30 bugs since it's been booted out of the archive.
<LaserJock> StevenK: hehe, cheap karma
<Fujitsu> StevenK: Sounds good.
* Fujitsu adds 30 CCs to an email.
<LaserJock> yigal: right now we are in bug-fixing mode for Feisty
<LaserJock> yigal: we aren't taking new upstream versions or brand new packages
<yigal> I get that 
<yigal> but I need to learn how to work with sources etc
<yigal> so its good for me
<yigal> to fix bugs in packages
<LaserJock> http://tiber.tauware.de/~laserjock/motuscience/bugs.html is a list of bugs in science packages
<StevenK> Fujitsu: So you'll deal?
<Fujitsu> StevenK: I'm going through them now and adding them to my email.
<yigal> LaserJock: good, I have my 1st project , goodnight/morning
<yigal> 12:00
<StevenK> Fujitsu: You've got a huge e-mail to kill a large list of bugs?
<LaserJock> yigal: yes, I gotta run
<Fujitsu> An email with a lot of To addresses.
<LaserJock> yigal: email me if you have any questions or just ask here
<yigal> good, ty again
<LaserJock> and when you feel like you want to head over to https://launchpad.net/~motuscience/ and join ;-)
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: Has the bug contact searchy thingy not been deployed to production yet?
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: what's the URL?
<LaserJock> I knew the tiber one faster
<LaserJock> and I'm tired ;-)
<Fujitsu> Hehe, I'm not sure of it.
<Fujitsu> Go to sleep!
<StevenK> Fujitsu: Aye sir!
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: actually, I don't see it in the advanced search
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: yep, it's just in Beta
<Laser_away> btw, I think xmms2 just built fine for me in a feisty pbuilder. Maybe it's a buildd issue or just needs to be given back
<Fujitsu> How strange. Malone processed that over about 25 seconds.
<yigal> LaserJock: I clicked on the join for https://launchpad.net/~motuscience/ :) 
<yigal> thats great news about xmms2
<yigal> I am building it from scratch as I need python bindings for a lastfm feature I want
<yigal> LaserJock: hope joining was what I was supposed to do
<yigal> my bad Laser_away
<Fujitsu> yigal: It's currently being rebuilt on the buildds, we should be able to see if it has worked shortly.
<yigal> very good
<Fujitsu> It failed again :(
<yigal> same rason?
<yigal> reason
<Fujitsu> Yep.
<yigal> hmm, did all of the builds fail in the same way or for likely the same reason?
* Fujitsu checks.
<Fujitsu> It looks that way.
<Fujitsu> amd64 hasn't finished yet, but the others are the same.
<yigal> why did I check https://launchpad.net/~motuscience/ join I 1st have to be motu  :) .  
<Fujitsu> Do you?
<Fujitsu> Only two or three on their are MOTU.
<Fujitsu> *there
<yigal> ok, great, good, so xmms2: fatal: Not a git repository
<Fujitsu> Yeah.
<yigal> yes, debian has its own git repository I don't know if this makes the difference
<yigal> it seems very funny that this should make the difference
<yigal> git.debian.org/
<Fujitsu> Especially as it builds fine in a pbuilder... :S
<yigal> so there is a working Ubuntu executable 
<yigal> ?
<yigal> alpha, beta who cares?
<yigal> sorry Fujitsu I must sound like a blithering idiot
<Fujitsu> No, not at all. I just had to go off and do some other stuff.
<Fujitsu> I have one that should work here, but it won't build on the machines that need to build it in order to get into the repository.
<Fujitsu> The git repository bit seems to be normal.
<Fujitsu> It's the gcc-checking thing that is broken.
<yigal> It is probably something smal if you can build it on another box, but not the boxes needed to get into the repos.
<yigal> excuse me it looks really small looking at the error
<yigal> just have to point CC to gcc unless there is something else going on
<yigal> but you knew this.  so it should work soon it seams, GREAT
<stgraber> morning
<Fujitsu> Hi stgraber.
<sacater> morning everyone!
<sacater> hey, does anyone know what the release after feisty is going to be called
<TheMuso> sacater: Thats not usually disclosed until very close to feisty's release, or a bit after.
<jekil> hello
<sacater> jekil: good morning (here)
<jekil> good morning
<RAOF> Aargh.  Democracyplayer is so broken.
* RAOF goes to figure out where the democracyplayer build system is broke
<Hobbsee> RAOF: hehe, good man :)
<geser> RAOF: there are patches to fix the python problems
<RAOF> Oh, I know.
<RAOF> I've applied the one which fixes their use of non-public, removed DBUS API.
<geser> but then democracyplayer segfaults on another place
<RAOF> However, that exposes the flaw in their build system which makes their database.so not link properly
<geser> bug #81798 has already 50 dupes
<ubotu> Malone bug 81798 in democracyplayer "[apport]  democracyplayer crashed with TypeError in __new__()" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81798
<RAOF> Heh, all but one of compiz-extra's bugs is (almost certainly) a duplicate of the one I've got a debdiff attached to :)
<Hobbsee> RAOF: is that uploaded yet?
<RAOF> I'm not sure.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: bug #?
<RAOF> If you're in an ubuntu-universe-sponsors mood...
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> i'm in an "avoid my assignment" mood
<Hobbsee> or could be coerced to be in one, anyway
<RAOF> bug #97661
<ubotu> Malone bug 97661 in compiz-extra "Loading any Compiz-Extra plugins causes Compiz to segfault" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97661
<Hobbsee> RAOF: how confident are you that this fixes the problem?
<RAOF> Pretty much as sure as it's possible to be in computer science :)
<Hobbsee> oh, meh its' just a rebuilds
<Hobbsee> -s
<RAOF> And tightening up the dependency on compiz-core, yeah.
<Hobbsee> fair enough
<Hobbsee> wow, you have a long name...
<ajmitch> hello Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> hi ajmitch 
<RAOF> :)
<RAOF> Hi ajmitch
<ajmitch> hi RAOF 
<TheMuso> Hi all.
<ajmitch> & TheMuso 
<Hobbsee> RAOF: consider it done.
<RAOF> Hm, on a "ubuntu-*-sponsor" note, why is it that we assign bugs to u-u-s for Universe and subscribe ubuntu-main-sponsors for Main?
<TheMuso> I never thought we assigned to u-u-s?
<Hobbsee> RAOF: you dont.  you should be subscribing
<TheMuso> I was always under the impression that we subscribed both.
<RAOF> Ok, that makes more sense.
* RAOF hunts down the wiki which he thought said "assign"
<Hobbsee> i mean, it's kinda moot, seeing as it gets on the list anyway, but if we're subscribed, then can assign it to ourselves after that
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> dunno where that was
<RAOF> No, I obviously just can't read :(
* RAOF goes to unassign a bunch of debdiffs :(
<Hobbsee> RAOF: dont worry about it
<Hobbsee> RAOF: it'll just create extra stuff on the ML, etc
<RAOF> Ok.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: if you've got any that we really should prioritise before feisty release, that are sane, do you want to give me the bug numbers?
* TheMuso is here to do some sponsoring if need be, but has primary attension focused elsewhere, so am not actively looking for MOTU work at this time.
<TheMuso> But if sponsoring is needed, I can do that.
<RAOF> Well, bug #98587 is a trivial fix for a stupid bug I introduced in a previous bugfix :(
<ubotu> Malone bug 98587 in specto "[apport]  specto crashed with NameError in update()" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98587
* Hobbsee also wishes that people would not set their own bugs to fix committed, if they're not uploading!
<TheMuso> Hobbsee: Yeah that would be annoying.
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: it just shoots themselves in the foot.
<TheMuso> Yeah.
<Hobbsee> people regard it as done, but not yet built
<TheMuso> I even check that packages have built that I have sponsored uploads for, even though I ask the person who made the debdiff to do it.
<TheMuso> Just to make sure there is closure.
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: you get mail saying that they ftbfs, btw
<Hobbsee> in which case, it's moot
<TheMuso> Hobbsee: I haven't seen any yet, and there was a package that didn't build on one arch that I sponsored. Fix was trivial, but nevertheless, I got nothing.
<Hobbsee> ahh
<Hobbsee> weir
<Hobbsee> d
<Hobbsee> i seem to get them
<TheMuso> Even for sponsored uploads?
<Hobbsee> i think so, yeah
* Hobbsee hsa to rebuild them, to sign with her key though.  (no changes)
* Fujitsu wishes people wouldn't set bugs to Fix Committed because upstream is fixed... Though I guess we can't argue with Canonical people.
<Hobbsee> well...that's a legit thing
<Hobbsee> but not for sponsor mail
* Hobbsee wonders about this pound thing
<Fujitsu> Pound thing?
<TheMuso> heh
<Hobbsee> https://bugs.beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pound/+bug/67913
<ubotu> Malone bug 67913 in pound ""pound" postinst breaks during dapper to edgy dist-upgrade" [High,Needs info]  
<Hobbsee> it doesnt appear to have a real diff, and upstream has released a new version
<Hobbsee> bddebian's subscribed u-u-s but hasnt done anything about it.
* Hobbsee wonders why he didnt just fix it.
<geser> Hobbsee: it's bddebian
<Fujitsu> Thanks ajmitch.
<Hobbsee> geser: and?
<Hobbsee> killed off a couple more "high" bugs.  yay
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: :)
<pochu> Amaranth: ping
<Fujitsu> I've found very little use for motu powers lately. Just a lot of bug cleaning.
<TheMuso> We'll be busy come the start of next release cycle.
<Fujitsu> Yeah.
<Fujitsu> 70 or so bugs tagged as `upgrade' already.
<Fujitsu> And about 500 crashes.
<TheMuso> What is our stance on changing init scripts to comply with lsb use, and use lsb functions?
<geser> Hobbsee: he's to much busy with sucking so you need to push him a little to get work done
<ajmitch> Fujitsu: thanks for?
<Fujitsu> TheMuso: I know of no policy, but I think it's a good idea.
<Fujitsu> ajmitch: That UVFe for bbpager.
<ajmitch> k
<TheMuso> Fujitsu: Right.
<Hobbsee> geser: heh
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: no idea, sorry.  ask ajmitch 
<ajmitch> why me?
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: because you know everything :)
<Fujitsu> ajmitch: Because you're all-knowing.
* Fujitsu shakes fist at Hobbsee.
* ajmitch sighs
<Hobbsee> hehe
<TheMuso> haha
* Hobbsee wishes people would submit real debdiffs instead of just patches, but notes it's probably pie in the sky
<ajmitch> remind me why I bothered to return from visiting parents
* TheMuso is not looking forward to moving house in a couple of weeks.
* Hobbsee should write some documentation about it
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: where are you moving to?
<TheMuso> Hobbsee: Mountains.
<Hobbsee> nice
<TheMuso> At least for a while.
<ajmitch> NZ?
<TheMuso> ajmitch: Um... no
<ajmitch> australia doesn't have mountains
<TheMuso> ajmitch: Well excuse me, but I'm not up on NZ geography.
* Hobbsee wants a script written.
<ajmitch> :)
<ajmitch> TheMuso: mountains. lots & lots of mountains
<ajmitch> australia has little lumps of dirt that you pretend are mountains
<Hobbsee> who feels like writing a python script?
<Hobbsee> and adding it to MOTU tools?
<TheMuso> Hobbsee: What for?
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: depends on how much you need it
<ajmitch> I'm sure you'll find lots of willing volunteers
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: the maintainer field spec
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: One already exists, doesn't it?
<pochu> Hobbsee: there is already one, isn't there?
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: where is it?
<TheMuso> Yes. Lutin wrote it./
* Hobbsee must have it, and must add it to MOTUtools./
<TheMuso> I'll put it in if people want it.
<Hobbsee> Lutin: where's the script?  :D
<TheMuso> I have it right here.
* Hobbsee wants.
<TheMuso> Probably needs a bit of changing, but it does the job.
* Hobbsee wonders about putting in a script that does madison-lite in
<TheMuso> BTW, the product is probably going to be renamed, and the team will be moved to ubuntu-dev, as people like dholbach aren't in motu, and the scripts will be used by more than just MOTU.
<Hobbsee> right
<TheMuso> Hobbsee: There is already a madison like script in there.
<Fujitsu> TheMuso: Shouldn't the rename request be in launchpad, not motutools?
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: i didnt see it
<TheMuso> Fujitsu: It is.
* Hobbsee may not have looked hard enough
<Fujitsu> TheMuso: I see it in motutools...
<TheMuso> Fujitsu: SHould it be somewhere else?
<TheMuso> I don't really understand that side of launchpad.
<Fujitsu> TheMuso: LP people are only going to see it if it is against launchpad.
<TheMuso> Oh ok, so what needs changing?
<geser> Hobbsee: http://dunnewind.net/~lutin/code/build_scripts/update-maintainer
<Fujitsu> I've not dealt with support requests more than once or twice before, but you somehow need to change the product it is on.
<Fujitsu> You might have to create a new one.
<TheMuso> Fujitsu: But I mean changing the request so its against launchpad.
<Fujitsu> It's against the motutools product, when it should be against the launchpad product. Not sure how to change that.
<TheMuso> oh ok.
<Hobbsee> nice
* Hobbsee notes that one could safely run that in any build
<TheMuso> Hobbsee: That script is now in the trunk branch of the motutools product.
<Hobbsee> nice
<Hobbsee> because s/that/this/ i think
* Hobbsee --> dinner
<geser> is there a howto for using bzr on launchpad?
<geser> I've a small patch for lutin's script that allows it to be also called from the debian/ directory
<TheMuso> geser: Do you have the branch on your local machine?
<TheMuso> I can talk you through it if you want.
<geser> not yet
<geser> yes please
<TheMuso> Ok, the first thing to do is to branch from lp to make a local copy.
<TheMuso> bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~motu/motutools/trunk <name-of-branch> where name-of-branch is whatever you like. This will be a directory with the bzr branch contents.
<geser> in which package is bzr?
<geser> is it bzr or bazaar?
<pochu> geser: bzr
<TheMuso> bzr
<geser> branched
* Fujitsu wonders why bugmail seems to be being delayed by about 2 hours.
<TheMuso> Ok. Go into the directory, and make changes to the update-maintainer file.
<geser> done
<TheMuso> Ok. Before we commit the changes, we want to make sure you have your name against that commit.
<TheMuso> So run the command: bzr whoami "Your Name <email@address.you.want>
<TheMuso> That should be self-explanetory.
<TheMuso> Oh and dont forget the " at the end. :)
<geser> done
<TheMuso> Ok. Now we will commit the changes: bzr commit -m "Message to describe what was changed goes here."
<TheMuso> I was thinking... Have we had a MOTU school session on working with bzr and LP yet?
<Fujitsu> TheMuso: No.
<TheMuso> Because I think it would be a good idea.
<pochu> TheMuso: you can mentor us ;)
<geser> done
<TheMuso> Ok, now finally, we push back up to lp: bzr push sftp://your-lp-username@bazaar.launchpad.net/~motu/motutools/trunk
<pochu> geser: did you see your stats? you're on the top10 :) http://ubuntu.joejaxx.org/
<TheMuso> geser: You need an SSH key on LP to upload.
<geser> pochu: wow
<geser> TheMuso: I already have one
<TheMuso> Ok then you should be fine.
<geser> thanks for the walk-through
<TheMuso> You're welcome.
<TheMuso> geser: Your pull and push locations are now saved, so that if you ever do more work on scripts/add new scripts, you don't have to keep on entering those URLs.
<TheMuso> SO if you were to make more changes, all you'd have to do is run bzr push.
<TheMuso> Ok looks like the bzr session has been put forward a couple of times on the school requests page.
<RAOF> Ok, I need to learn more about python-distutils before I can fix democracyplayer :(
<RAOF> Good night, all.
<tonyyarusso> StevenK: re: bug-killing on Nvu, it's being worked on.  I will be packaging the result when upstream sends it to me.
<sacater> hey guys, is there a known feisty problem about something called /dev/.udev/#something, it was doing the 30 mount disk check and i saw it flash by
<TheMuso> Night folks.
<sacater> TheMuso: ight night
<sacater> night*
<Fujitsu> I find it a little strange that I'm getting bugmail now for things I did over 2.5 hours ago...
<geser> Fujitsu: I've seen mail to u-u-s which was for two days on adelie.ubuntu.com before it reached the u-u-s ml
<Fujitsu> geser: Everything from chlorine (lists.ubuntu.com) seems to be delayed by a couple of hours tonight...
<poningru> Fujitsu: I see that every now and then
<poningru> they have this weird round robin thing that keeps a mail in the loop for a while sometimes
<lifeless> erm
<lifeless> more that it gets overloaded and the queue grows
<lifeless> was 10K one day
<Fujitsu> That's... impressive. How does it get so enormous!?
<poningru> Fujitsu: bugmail, lists.ubuntu.com etc.
<poningru> and you know the employees
<Fujitsu> Surely it's not particularly time-consuming to send out email.
<DktrKranz> geser, can i bother you for a while?
<geser> DktrKranz: sure
<DktrKranz> thanks
<DktrKranz> during upload of php5 5.2.0-7ubuntu1
<DktrKranz> pitti decided not to include some packages
<DktrKranz> they were php-imap, php-mcrypt and php-interbase
<DktrKranz> i noticed you uploaded the first two
<DktrKranz> but php-interbase is still missing
<geser> I updated them to not build a php4 package anymore
<DktrKranz> yes, i noticed
<DktrKranz> so, php-interbase should be managed that way
<DktrKranz> remove php4 support
<geser> I don't know how exactly the source was splitted. The packages existed already when I looked at them
<DktrKranz> it has been removed actually
<DktrKranz> but i think you grabbed debian version
<DktrKranz> and uploaded it after cleanup of php4 stuff
<DktrKranz> they are against 5.2.0, but i think it's not a matter
<DktrKranz> php5 is > 5.2.1 actually
<geser> and php-imap is still at 5.1.2
<DktrKranz> right
<DktrKranz> i'm not aware of what API changes were pushed in 5.2
<DktrKranz> since there are some unmetdeps bugs against php-interbase
<DktrKranz> we could manage to upload such package and test if there are some breakages against it
<DktrKranz> does this require a specific procedure?
<Hobbsee> !sru
<ubotu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates for main and restricted, while https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/SRU is for universe and multiverse.
<geser> I only mentioned it because these split-out modules need a proper update in feisty+1 to get the source in sync with php5 source
<geser> first it would be good to know why php-interbase was removed in feisty
<DktrKranz> it was removed in october
<DktrKranz> i guess when php5 5.2.0-5 was synced
<StevenK> Like anyone uses Interbase.
<StevenK> Interbase. *spit*
<DktrKranz> StevenK, yes, but some packages are broken
<StevenK> php-interbase has also been killed from Debian.
<DktrKranz> really?
<geser> it moved into php5
<StevenK> Fair enough, I see that.
<geser> but we need it split because of the build-depends on firebird2-dev
<DktrKranz> php-interbase source package no longer exists
<DktrKranz> but it is part of php5 (Debian)
<geser> that's the reason we still have php-{imap,mcrypt}
* StevenK notes he just decided he doesn't want to know.
<DktrKranz> given that, does php-interbase need the same treatment?
<geser> if it was removed because debian removed it then we should introduce it again
<geser> main packages can't build-depend on universe packages, can they?
<StevenK> Certainly not!
<DktrKranz> no, there was an issue with git-core
<DktrKranz> which required liberror-perl
<StevenK> Just like Priority: optional can't build-depend (or depend) on Priority: extra packages
<geser> so we must introduce it back again
<geser> does it need some freeze exceptions?
<StevenK> Can't we just have php5-interbase Provide: php-interbase
<DktrKranz> no, if we use 5.2.1 source package
<StevenK> Oh? Why not?
<DktrKranz> but waiy
<DktrKranz> it was dropped
<geser> StevenK: and where do you get php5-interbase from?
<DktrKranz> *wait
<StevenK> Well, it still exists in sid.
<geser> php5 in Debian build php5-interbase
<DktrKranz> only binary, AFAIK
<geser> that's the problem
<cypher1> is there any chance that Kdevelop 3.4.0 will be backported to edgy-backport ?
<StevenK> And? You don't require source packages to build
<StevenK> I'm sorry, I don't see the problem
<Hobbsee> cypher1: very unlikely.
<Hobbsee> cypher1: ask jdong when he's around
<cypher1> Hobbsee, :(
<imbrandon> depends on what it needs to link against
<imbrandon> file a backlport bug
<geser> how do we build php5-interbase from the source package php5 (main)? firebird2-dev (universe) is needed for it
<imbrandon> heya Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> hey imbrandon 
<cypher1> Hobbsee, ok i will check.. but one more question regarding it.. how about it in dapper, given it an LTS
<StevenK> geser: That's up the php5 package in main.
<DktrKranz> i think we can handle it the same as php-imap
<Hobbsee> cypher1: LTS means frozen release - security fixes ONLY, and some updates for majorly broken apps.
<imbrandon> dapper is far less likely, edgy possibly, it all depends on how clean it compiles against old kde libs
<Hobbsee> cypher1: ditto edgy.
<DktrKranz> using previous source package php-interbase
<StevenK> geser: php5 in main is quite able to dump a php5-interbase binary into universe.
<DktrKranz> this way we can avoid universe dependency
<cypher1> Hobbsee, ok! thanks
<Hobbsee> cypher1: anything that's already release requires a very good, important reason, for anything in it to be updated.  security fixes are about it.
<geser> StevenK: and the build-depends for it?
<StevenK> geser: Expand it?
<imbrandon> except backports , but they arent supported ;)
<geser> to build php5-interbase you need firebird2-dev from universe
<imbrandon> leaste not by canonical support
<Hobbsee> not by any support apart from jdong and cronies, really :P
<Hobbsee> MOTU doesnt have access to it
<StevenK> I note php5 5.2.1 is in Feisty
* imbrandon is not a jdong cronie and i dont think crimsun is either ;)
<DktrKranz> StevenK, yes but these package were intentionally removed from it
<cypher1> Hobbsee, imbrandon thanks for the explanation :)
<imbrandon> brb food
<geser> Remove firebird2-dev build dependency and php5-interbase package, since
<geser> +      we don't support Firebird and keep the separate php-interbase source.
<StevenK> Uploading a php5 to universe just to build a php or php5-interbase will not make you very popular at all.
<geser> from the merged php5 changelog
<StevenK> My excuse is 'Who uses Interbase anyway?'
<StevenK> It's a complete piece of crap.
<geser> we already have parts of php5 there: php5-imap (php-imap) and php5-mcrypt(php-mcrypt)
<imbrandon> php goes to universe is the day i use debian
<imbrandon> ;)
<geser> we need to reintroduce php-interbase which was already in universe
<StevenK> I see that.
<StevenK> geser: *Why*?
<StevenK> imbrandon: php4 just got booted from universe. Bye then.
<geser> StevenK: if php5 (main) can't build-depend on firebird2-dev (universe) how to want to build a php5-interbase package?
<geser> or I'm overlooking something?
<StevenK> geser: firebird2 has to be promoted or other evil. Since firebird isn't supported and probably isn't going to become supported, we either say "We don't care", or look for a more elegant solution.
<DktrKranz> could uploading as a standalone package be a solution?
<StevenK> Which is neatly inelegant.
<geser> demote php5 :)
<StevenK> And we loose imbrandon. Oh well.
<StevenK> imbrandon: We'll miss you. Or something.
<DktrKranz> i think you'll have some troubles :)
<StevenK> geser: I note you still haven't answered my fundamental question. *Why*?
<DktrKranz> StevenK, look at rdepends
<StevenK> Of what?
<DktrKranz> there are some packages which needs it
<bddebian> Heya gang
<StevenK> In feisty? Nuh uh, because it doesn't exist.
<geser> StevenK: to fix bug #96384
<ubotu> Malone bug 96384 in ibwebadmin "[UNMETDEPS]  ibwebadmin has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96384
<DktrKranz> it is one reason
<StevenK> The other way to fix it is to brutally punt ibwebadmin out of the archive?
<DktrKranz> maybe not the only one
<bddebian> What package are we talking about?
<DktrKranz> i'll have a deeper look
<DktrKranz> bddebian, php-interbase
<bddebian> Ahh
<geser> StevenK: that's also a option. it this more elegant?
<geser> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Heya geser
<StevenK> geser: Yup.
<Hobbsee> bddebian: about pound - you assigned u-u-s - you're a MOTU - why didnt you just go fix it?
<DktrKranz> d'oh!
<bddebian> Hobbsee: pound?
<Hobbsee> bddebian: yes.  the package.
<bddebian> Hrm, php-interbase was ripped out of Debian too eh
<DktrKranz> bddebian, it was included into php5
<bddebian> oh
<geser> bddebian: bug #67913
<ubotu> Malone bug 67913 in pound ""pound" postinst breaks during dapper to edgy dist-upgrade" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/67913
<DktrKranz> but we have troubles with firebird2-dev, which is in universe
<DktrKranz> while php5 is in main
<bddebian> There were several bugs with patches during the last Hug Day that Dholbach wanted subscribed to UUS
<bddebian> So I just subscribed a ton of them and haven't gotten back to them yet :-(
<Hobbsee> bddebian: right
<bddebian> DktrKranz: Why is that an issue?
<DktrKranz> it requires it in order to be built
<bddebian> So?
<DktrKranz> a package in main should not depend on something in universe
<Hobbsee> DktrKranz: not should not.  cant.
<StevenK> No. *Can not*
<DktrKranz> of course :)
* Hobbsee beats StevenK 
<bddebian> You lost me there, firebird2-dev is in Universe but needs php5 from main?
* Hobbsee grumbles about StevenK correcting her lazyness at this time of night.
<DktrKranz> bddebian, it's a slightly different matter
<DktrKranz> in debian, php5-interbase is part of php5
<DktrKranz> php5-interbase depends on libfirebird2-dev
<DktrKranz> in ubuntu, such package is in universe
<DktrKranz> so we can't put it in php5 by default
<DktrKranz> so pitti, during upload phase, splitted them
<DktrKranz> php5 is now in main without a couple of package
<DktrKranz> some of them have been uploaded in universe as stand-alone packages
<DktrKranz> php-interbase wasn't
<cypher1> i am thinking of working on one of the bugs mentioned at http://ajmitch.net.nz/~ajmitch/missing-fixes-rc.html 
<StevenK> I don't like this. Perhaps a php5-universe package that builds all of them, like mcrypt, imap and interbase?
<cypher1> i was thinking on the uswsusp bug
<DarkSun88> Hi all
<DktrKranz> StevenK, could be an interesting option
<cypher1> do we have to port just the fix for the bug marked as grave or the latest unstable release as part of it ?
<StevenK> cypher1: uswsusp is ... complicated.
<cypher1> StevenK, oh!
<StevenK> At this point, backport only the fix
<StevenK> I'd suggest you leave uswsusp alone, though.
<cypher1> StevenK, thanks.. let me try whether i can do it :)
<StevenK> I have a merge of 0.6~cvs20070202-1 that will get uploaded when Feisty+1 opens
<geser> StevenK: keeping the splitout modules in one source package would be an improvement (if we want to keep them)
<StevenK> geser: I'd prefer that to having five or six seperate php source trees
<DktrKranz> such way we have only two main sources
<StevenK> No matter how much of a wet dream it gives imbrandon.
<cypher1> StevenK, ok great.. then there is no point in porting the fix right ? or the bugs listed in the URL are targeted for feisty ?
<DktrKranz> instead of having four packages
<StevenK> The bugs listed are Debian bugs, targeted at Debian unstable.
<cypher1> StevenK, sorry if i am repeating since i did not quite understood, will it be useful if i port just the fix for the grave bug since you already have a merge
<geser> StevenK: it's not the complete php5 source in universe: the orig.tar.gz for php-imap is only 32 KiB big
<bddebian> cypher1: Almost all of the grave ones have already been submitted unless you want to try gnucash or jokosher
<cypher1> bddebian, ok! cool
<DktrKranz> geser, what about having a brand new package which contains only such packages?
<geser> I'm in favour of having only one source package for the split-out php5 modules
<bddebian> That is an ugly issue
<StevenK> geser: It's still seperate and still needs to be updated by itself.
<geser> have you an idea how to keep the new source package for those modules updated? without to much work for MOTUs
<StevenK> None.
<DktrKranz> if we keep those package apart, it's not an easy task
<StevenK> Yes. I think we want to raise this issue with the Tech Board
<DktrKranz> they should be reviewed each time php5 hits main
<StevenK> Since it's fine that we want the extra modules, and its fine that they're not supported, but we want to provide them.
<DktrKranz> i mailed pitti about it after a discussion with laserjock last night
<StevenK> Right.
<DktrKranz> so we could listen at him
<DktrKranz> anyway, it seems php5-interbase is required by ibwebadmin only
<DktrKranz> so it wouldn't take too much time to fix unmetdeps
<StevenK> Or just punt ibwebadmin out
<DktrKranz> uhm, what about php-{imap,mcrypt} dependencies?
<DktrKranz> they're present too
<bddebian> punt it, Debian has orphaned it too :-)
<DktrKranz> we can simply handle this that way
<DktrKranz> but original problem still exists
<DktrKranz> how handle php-something packages which lie in universe?
<StevenK> DktrKranz: So we punt ibwebadmin, and we visit this *properly* for Feisty+1 when we have time for wide-sweeping changes?
<DktrKranz> StevenK, could go for now
<StevenK> Hrm. I seem to recall uploading something for you.
<DktrKranz> about what?
<StevenK> Going back a few weeks, a patch on a bug.
<DktrKranz> perhaps
<DktrKranz> i uploaded some packages so far
<DktrKranz> but geser was my main sponsor :)
<mr_pouit> XSBC-Original-Maintainer doesn't exist on edgy, right?
<mr_pouit> so there's no need to edit debian/control when doing a SRU?
<imbrandon> http://mail.google.com/mail/help/paper/more.html
<jekil> hello
<danohuiginn> hi, jekil
* Adri2000 pokes ajmitch, crimsun, siretart, slomo__: bug #99406, please
<ubotu> Malone bug 99406 in filezilla "[UVFe request]  filezilla 3.0.0~beta7-0ubuntu1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99406
<Unomas> hi, here is a man trying to throw away my old habits
<Unomas> windows, he he, but i have got aproblem when i try to configure my wireless net, can someone help me?
<superm1> Unomas, this is a package maintenance and development channel. probably head over to #ubuntu
<Unomas> sorry, ok
<Unomas> bye
<superm1> Unomas, gl
<ucap> hi there, I would love to get into bug fixing - starting off with the easy ones first (bitesize) but I haven't got a clue where to start. Are there any resources I could read to get me started?
<geser> have you already looked at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU?
<sacater> ucap: https://beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=datecreated&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=Unconfirmed&field.status%3Alist=Needs+Info&field.status%3Alist=Confirmed&field.status%3Alist=In+Progress&field.status%3Alist=Fix+Committed&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.owner=&field.component=4&field.component=3&field.component-empty-marker=1&field.status_upstream=&field.status_upstream-em
<sacater> trust me it works
<ucap> geser: yes, I have, but to be honest, that site doesn't provide much help for a beginner like me..
<geser> ucap: have you any specific questions? it's easier to point to the right docu
<ucap> sacater: I clicked on your link, but I couldn't log in with my launchpad username..
<ucap> geser: I'll get back to you in a minute
<sacater> ucap: oh, remove the beta bit from the link
<ucap> geser: I'm back. Well I guess I'm looking for some kind of tutorial/document that will help me get started with packing etc.
<geser> for packaging there is a good guide
<geser> !packaging guide
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/New for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources - See also !backports
<ucap> sacater: that link just leads to a list of bugs...
<sacater> ucap: yes, bitesize ones
<ucap> geser: that looks promising - thanks.
<ucap> sacater: ok. I know how to find the bitesizes bugs, I'm just looking for advice on how and where to get started fixing those bugs ;-) but thanks anyway.
<sacater> ucap: tis no problem
<sacater> ucap: easiest thing are probably bugs that need a .desktop file or ones that need fixing
<ucap> thanks - I guess I'll start reading the guide and will then have a go at one of these bugs. Thanks for your help.
<ajmitch> morning
<joejaxx> ajmitch: Good Morning
<bddebian> Heya gang
<joejaxx> hello bddebian 
<bddebian> Heya joejaxx
<sacater> bddebian: hi
<bddebian> Heya sacater
<shawarma> crimsun: around?
<joejaxx> LaserJock: hello :)
<LaserJock> hi joejaxx 
<bddebian2> Heya LaserJock
<joejaxx> i need to find someone that has a blog on planet :P
<shawarma> joejaxx: You're a member, why don't you just add yourself?
<joejaxx> i have only two blog posts on my blog
<joejaxx> and that was back in september :P
<shawarma> joejaxx: Heh. Ok.
<shawarma> joejaxx: What do you need to have announced anyway?
<joejaxx> well it is kind of late for it
<joejaxx> it was an april fools thing
<joejaxx> but as there are 5 hours and 9 minutes left today i think i will leave it :P
<shawarma> joejaxx: sure. You can save it for next year.
<joejaxx> yeah that is true
<joejaxx> :)
<shawarma> I wish The Onion would post some real news on April 1st. That would be kind of funny.
<joejaxx> yeah
<crimsun> shawarma: hi.
<shawarma> crimsun: Hey.
<shawarma> crimsun: It's probably been discussed before, but I'm wondering why we don't add a software synthesizer to alsa by default? I was unaware of the fact that timidity could be used that way up until a couple of years ago, and also unaware of how easy it was to enable in Ubuntu up until an hour and a half ago. It *so* seems like low hanging fruit..
<crimsun> shawarma: there's talk of doing so, but it's not feasible IMO until the new mixer interface is stabilised and coded.
<shawarma> crimsun: Ok.. Yeah, I guess it would be a bit confusing that the mixer dial for midi doesn't change the sound level for midi, but the pcm one does..
<shawarma> crimsun: Or is that not it?
<crimsun> shawarma: that's part of it
<crimsun> the major part is where & how it would hook into -lib and -kernel
<shawarma> crimsun: The way timidity does it now is not cool enough?
<shawarma> crimsun: I've never really used midi for anything but playing the odd midi file once or twice each year..
<crimsun> shawarma: timidity is timidity. Jaroslav, Takashi et al. seem to have other plans for midi
<shawarma> crimsun: I suppose those names should mean something to me.. :-)
<shawarma> crimsun: Alsa people, I take it?
<crimsun> yes, the two core alsa people employed by suse^Hnovell
<shawarma> crimsun: Right, ok. 
<crimsun> TheMuso: I haven't chatted with tsmithe lately, but I've pushed the missing intel8x0 quirks from Edgy to Ben, so we're caught up in that regard. I need to fix the ac97/ac97_patch.c regressions in Feisty and push ardour2 packaging to bzr, and then I'll hand the latter over.
<shawarma> crimsun: But even thought the alsa people have funny ideas, we could just use timidity for the time being.
<crimsun> shawarma: I'm not sure what you mean by "use timidity".
<crimsun> MIR -> main -> desktop seed(s)?
<shawarma> crimsun: Use timidity as a software synth through alsa.
<shawarma> crimsun: ..and also by default, yes.
#ubuntu-motu 2008-03-24
<RAOF> Hobbsee, Fujitsu: Oh, cool.  Looks like bug #194214 may have some resolution!
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194214 in xorg-server "Keys get "stuck" down" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194214
<Fujitsu> RAOF: So I saw!
<RAOF> I'm building xorg-server with that patch applied right now :)
<Fujitsu> I would too, but my CPU time is being absorbed by mplayer-building evilness.
<Fujitsu> I think it's those LDFLAGS changes again, but it seems intermittent. Yay.
<RAOF> Wow.  xorg-server has _pages_ of dpkg-shlibs warnings :)
<Fujitsu> Lovely.
<RAOF> Right.  Time to install this, nvidia-glx-new, and see if I can break it. :)
<Fujitsu> Have you reinstalled?
<RAOF> No.  So my system isn't exactly clean, but simply reinstalling all the xorg/mesa/etc related packages seems good enough.
<protonchris> RAOF: did you end up playing with ext4 yesterday?
<RAOF> protonchris: No.  I ended up learning 2 things: WoW runs (abysmally) using software mesa, and (2) WoW does not run using nouveau gallium :)
<protonchris> heh
<RAOF> Our wine maintainer rocks.  Props to YokoZar (whom I assume is behind our shiny new wine).
<ScottK3> pochu: Please finish filling out Bug 199218 so we can get python-xml removal finished.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 199218 in emesene "[FeatureFreeze Exception] Please sync emesene (universe) 1.0~r1137-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199218
 * ScottK2 reminds people about http://qa.ubuntuwire.org/bugs/rcbugs/
<bddebian> Heya gnag
<bddebian> Err gang
<sistpoty> hi bddebian
<RAOF> Heya bddebian.
<bddebian> Hi sistpoty, RAOF
<protonchris> hey bddebian
<RAOF> Fujitsu: That patch seems to fix it!  Awwww, yeah.
<Fujitsu> RAOF: Great!
<bddebian> Hello protonchris
<sistpoty> bddebian: I just closed a bug in powermanga, I happened to read (437299) :)
<sistpoty> (DBTS)
<sistpoty> strange enough, my mail is not displayed in the bug :/
<bddebian> Before or after the new upstream?
<sistpoty> I used the current version in unstable... it doesn't really matter, since the bug was just invalid
<bddebian> Oh, nice, thanks! :)
<sistpoty> thanks for the new upstream version, bddebian... just tested it for the FFe :)
<LaserJock> ScottK2: could you put  the rcbug URL in the topic?
<sistpoty> oh, and we've left beta freeze
* sistpoty changed the topic of #ubuntu-motu to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU | Want to get involved with the MOTUs? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing
* sistpoty changed the topic of #ubuntu-motu to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU | Want to get involved with the MOTUs? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing | We're in FeatureFreeze, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeatureFreeze
* sistpoty changed the topic of #ubuntu-motu to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU | Want to get involved with the MOTUs? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing | We're in FeatureFreeze, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeatureFreeze | please check rc bug fixes in debian not having entered ubuntu yet: http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/bugs/rcbugs/
<sistpoty> LaserJock: s.th. like that?
<bddebian> sistpoty: Ah, excellent, thanks
<bddebian> You going to file for attal too? :)
<LaserJock> sistpoty: I was going to put it up front so everybody saw it, but yeah, thanks
<sistpoty> bddebian: I only ack'd it, should we go for attal?
<sistpoty> LaserJock: feel free to reorganize my mess ;)
<bddebian> sistpoty: Probably but I need to test a build with hardy :-(
<sistpoty> bddebian: I guess I can do that
<bddebian> Hah, I just tried to upload adanaxisgpl to Debian.. w00ps
<bddebian> Should probably do clanlib too now that it just got accepted.. :)
<bddebian> Couple of RC bugs there, I think
<sistpoty> heh
 * bddebian needs to stop being a lamer wrt to Ubuntu this release :-(
<sistpoty> come on bddebian, you contribute with all that fixes showing up on the rc list :P
<bddebian> Yeah but I'm not uploading shit to Ubuntu this release :-(
<sistpoty> heh
<sistpoty> bddebian: I guess you're a step further now, you let your shit get synced for this release :P
<bddebian> :)
<Bruno_> hi. in bug #164181 they ask to change the file crypttab.5.gz but i cant find such file in the source ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 164181 in cryptsetup "Manual page typos" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164181
<sistpoty> bddebian: hm... attal-themes-medieval has a dependency loop with attal (funny, I tried installing these with dpkg independent from each other, and apt-get -f install actually solves it by removing the new attal and installing an old attal-themes-medieval *g*)
<bddebian> Shit, I thought I fixed that
<sistpoty> oh, I got an old version of attal-themes-medieval... that explains the funny apt behaviour
<sistpoty> sorry bddebian
<sistpoty> damn, new one didn't hit my unstable mirror yet
<LaserJock> Bruno_: is there any crypttab.5 file in the source or debian/ ?
<Bruno_> LaserJock: yeah, just found it its crypttab.5.txt
<sistpoty> bddebian: oh nice, still in incoming :)
<sistpoty> bddebian: just saw, that the new attal didn't install the desktop file (it's there in a subdir of debian in the source package)
<bddebian> Really?  Grr, damnit
<sistpoty> bddebian: well, it does have a menu entry... so I'm in favour of dropping that last bit of ubuntu only change I found ;)
<bddebian> I'm the .desktop file king I can't believe I missed that :-(
<sistpoty> heh
<slavik> I am trying to build xserver-xorg-core with a debdiff but I get errors regarding undeclared identifiers
<slavik> GL_DEPTH_STENCIL_MESA, GL_UNSIGNED_SHORT_15_1_MESA, GL_UNSIGNED_SHORT_1_15_REV_MESA, GL_UNSIGNED_INT_24_8_MESA, and GL_UNSIGNED_INT_8_24_REV_MESA
<sistpoty> bddebian: btw.: nice game, reminds me on the heroes of might and magic series, which I completeley loved (oh, I still didn't finish the newest one)
<bddebian> heh
<moepot> hi there.. I asked to be added to the ubuntu-universe-contributors team.. and now I should ask the REVU admins to resync the keyring ;-) ...
<sistpoty> moepot: give me a sec please
<moepot> sistpoty: take it easy
<slavik> what game?
<sistpoty> moepot: what's your gpg key id? (too lazy to do a full resync now)
<sistpoty> slavik: attal
<moepot> one second..
<ScottK2> moepot: We aren't taking new packages right now, so there's no great rush.
<moepot> sistpoty: 1024D/B6D4FFA0 is that right?
<sistpoty> slavik: hard to tell w.o. context. my best guess are that these are declared somewhere in mesa and maybe you're missing that as a build-dependency?
<moepot> ScottK2: I'm waiting for ibex ;-)
<sistpoty> moepot: I don't know if that's your key... but I added it to revu's keyring now, so your uploads will get processed by revu now
<ScottK2> OK.  It's a pretty safe bet the keyring will get sync'ed between now an dthen.
<moepot> sistpoty: yea, that's my key. but I don't really know if you meant the fingerprint
<sistpoty> moepot: no, I just needed some keyid to import
<moepot> aehm.. how to login in revu account?
<sistpoty> moepot: you don't have an account yet. once you update a package, revu creates an account. you can recover your password by entering your the email you used for uploading the package and not entering any pw
<sistpoty> s/update/upload/
<moepot> sistpoty: ah. right. thank you much for your help and work ;-)
<sistpoty> moepot: np, that wasn't too much work actually ;)
<moepot> sistpoty: I hope so :-P
<sistpoty> otherwise I'd blame the revu author... damn *g*
<bddebian> heh
<moepot> ou yea.. hehe
<moepot> ScottK2: Sorry, I read your message only now. But I think it's no problem to upload my package now?
<sistpoty> moepot: it might get lost, once revu moves to the a new box (which has currently not enough hard disk space to import all current revu uploads)
<slavik> I am lost :(
<moepot> sistpoty: okay. In that case I've to wait until hardy has been released?
<sistpoty> moepot: you could fix a bug or so... maybe you'd like to take a look at the rc-bug list (see topic)
<moepot> sistpoty: mmh good. but new packages aren't allowed?
<slavik> http://rafb.net/p/sM4deI18.html
<sistpoty> moepot: only, if there's a really, really good reason, why we'd want it in (in preference to backport from intrepid)
<moepot> sistpoty: no, there isn't ;-)
<Fujitsu> sistpoty: I wonder how much space you'd save with an fdupes+hardlinking run.
<sistpoty> slavik: I'd suggest that you grep for GL_DEPTH_STENCIL_MESA and check if that file is included in rensize.c and also in the include path
<sistpoty> Fujitsu: no idea, feel free to give it a shot ;)
<slavik> the problem is that I can't find the file as I am building it from the repo source
<sistpoty> ScottK2: personal one: bug 205810 would need an ACK
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 205810 in attal "please sync attal (1.0~rc1+cvs20080318-1) and attal-themes (1.0~rc1+cvs20080318-1) from unstable/main and (FIXME: moving target) to universe" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205810
<sistpoty> slavik: my best guess is that its somewhere in the repo source as well... but that's of course only a wild guess
<moepot> wow, really nice bot
<moepot> bug 1
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<moepot> that's cool :D
<sistpoty> moepot: please don't abuse it... it might get angry otherwise ;)
<moepot> sistpoty: oh.. what a bad bot :(
<sistpoty> heh
<slavik> hmm, nothing :(
<slavik> hmm, http://lists.debian.org/debian-x/2006/08/msg00827.html
<slavik> someone had this before ... but I still don't understand what the fix is
<sistpoty> slavik: oh, seems like you have some nvidia headers installed?
<sistpoty> (instead of the build-dependencies)
<slavik> I guess so ... :(
<slavik> how would I remove the driver?
<sistpoty> slavik: you might want to use a chroot (or pbuilder) maybe?
<slavik> how different is the process with pbuilder?
<sistpoty> pbuilder actually is some glue around a chroot, aimed at building debian packages (you give it a debian source package as input, and a .deb falls out). So it's hardy to use than a mere chroot when dealing with upstream builds or stuff.
<slavik> k
<sistpoty> but at the base, pbuilder has still a tarball of a chroot (it's really only some glue around it)
<slavik> I have all the packages and everything and applied the debdiff
<slavik> pbuilder is getting packages it needs
<sistpoty> well, as listed in build-depends
<sistpoty> lol, I just read that I wrote hardy instead of hard... damn coincidence *g*
<slavik> err ...
<slavik> hmm
<slavik> the original package was ubuntu5, but ubuntu6 was created (what is supposed to be the new package
<slavik> the errors were on debuild -uc -us
<slavik> should I just run pbuilder on the ubuntu5.dsc?
<sistpoty> yes, exactly... s.th. like pbuilder build ....dsc
<sistpoty> (or pdebuild in the top dir of the source package, just like debuild)
<slavik> what's the difference?
<slavik> wait, I need to build with the applied (to the source) patch
<sistpoty> the correlation between pdebuild and pbuilder is the same as debuild and dpkg-buildpackage
<sistpoty> the first is a wrapper around the second
<slavik> so, there is no difference which I do?
<slavik> pdebuild vs. pbuilder
<sistpoty> not too much of a difference, no
<slavik> k
<slavik> as long as the patch gets applied :P
<sistpoty> heh
<slavik> it's the one that fixes the stuck key when scrolling
 * slavik is a complete packaging noob :P
<emgent> debian #469488
<ubotu> Debian bug 469488 in wireshark "wireshark: CVE-2008-107[0-2] multiple ways to crash wireshark via crafted packets" [Important,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/469488
<slavik> bug 194214
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194214 in xorg-server "Keys get "stuck" down" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194214
<slavik> that one :)
<sistpoty> emgent: FFe already filed and granted fot that one
<sistpoty> (\sh_away: did it)
<emgent> yes i know
<sistpoty> k
<emgent> \sh say to me to work in gutsy
<sistpoty> :)
<emgent> bug #172283
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 172283 in wireshark "[wireshark] multiple vulnerabilities" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172283
<emgent> now i'm in building test
<emgent> :)
<emgent> but there are some problem with CVE-2008-1070 and CVE-2008-1071
<ubotu> The SCTP dissector in Wireshark (formerly Ethereal) 0.99.5 through 0.99.7 allows remote attackers to cause a denial of service (crash) via a malformed packet. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2008-1070)
<ubotu> The SNMP dissector in Wireshark (formerly Ethereal) 0.99.6 through 0.99.7 allows remote attackers to cause a denial of service (crash) via a malformed packet. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2008-1071)
<emgent> CVE-2008-1070 seems not vulnerable in linux OS.
<ubotu> The SCTP dissector in Wireshark (formerly Ethereal) 0.99.5 through 0.99.7 allows remote attackers to cause a denial of service (crash) via a malformed packet. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2008-1070)
<emgent> i tested it, but work fine and i dont have microsoft box for confirm my test
<emgent> anyway debian too dont fix it in lenny, only in sid with version bump.
 * sistpoty goes to bed now... gn8 everyone
<slavik> well, either the patch doesn't fix the bug for me or when I ran pbuilder, the source wasn't built with the patch ...
<jdong> anyone have md5sums for hardy beta amd64 desktop ISO handy?
<jdong> don't feel like navigating the mirrors
<emgent> ok i go to sleep.
<emgent> night gang
<slavik> jdong: web site?
<Fujitsu> Is there any way I can get a list of lists.ubuntu.com lists that I'm subscribed to as a certain email address? It doesn't send out the usual reminders.
<warp10> Good morning
<adnarim> hi
<adnarim> could someone give me a little bit advice on how to packaga a Java-application which is just a simple JAR-file?
<uniscrip1> how can I create a package that patchs or mixes in into another binary package?
<uniscrip1> I can think of two ways: dpkg-divert or replaces: but neither fits me quite right
<adnarim> uniscrip1 as I understood the debian-policy mucking with another packages config or binary isn't allowed
<uniscrip1> it is if you are a good boy about it
<uniscrip1> and I do want to be a good boy, honest guv :)
<uniscrip1> replaces: allows a package to take over ownership of a file from another package and then replace it
<uniscrip1> (that's replaces: field in the control file)
<uniscrip1> but when that happens you can't update the original package because it can't overwright one of its files
<uniscrip1> (overwrite even)
<Fujitsu> uniscrip1: That's why it's evil and wrong and verboten.
<uniscrip1> well it's better than trying to get a parallel install of openoffice working
<uniscrip1> because that doesn't work either
<adnarim> yes I know about replaces but I have just seen it in use when replacing a whole package like conflicts would be used
<adnarim> what do you want to achieve uniscrip1 ? maybe you can talk to the openoffice maintainer to add your modifications?
<uniscrip1> we are hoping that will happen in due course
<uniscrip1> at the moment it's for early adopters to support extended smart rendering
<uniscrip1> i.e. even if our code was accepted today, it won't get into ubuntu until intrepid at the very very earliest and probably intrepid+1
<uniscrip1> OO tends to work 2 versions ahead of itself :(
<adnarim> yes af course there's no way to get it into the offical repos until interapid, you could offer an alternate openoffice-package and declare in the controls that it conflicts with the original openoffice package
<uniscrip1> hmm and force them to reinstall
<uniscrip1> do I call it the same thing?
<uniscrip1> openoffice.org?
<adnarim> yes
<adnarim> or you could just write a sloopy hack and offer this to your users
<uniscrip1> what version would I give it? the ubuntu version +1?
<uniscrip1> so that the next update kicks it out?
<uniscrip1> sloopy hack means replaces?
<uniscrip1> hmm perhaps I could write a openoffice.org-core that conflicts with the normal openoffice.org-core and replace the files I want in there?
<adnarim> if you would give it ubuntuX+1 it will replaced by the offical repos if there will be some bugs to fix.... you could use Epoch to prevent this
<uniscrip1> would that be so bad?
<adnarim> yes because how will you fix the occuring problem if someone deinstalls your package?
<Fujitsu> If you use an epoch for that, a velociraptor will come and eat you.
<adnarim> :)
<uniscrip1> sounds painful :)
<uniscrip1> well at least it means that they won't get anything out of sync
<uniscrip1> i.e. if they update OO then my patch gets dumped until I can slide in a replacement
<uniscrip1> the problem is that I want to make this an optional install
<uniscrip1> not: oh look you got the update, you now have graphite whether you like it or not
<uniscrip1> mind you not that anyone should notice
<adnarim> but as said If you replace files and someone deinstalls your package he will end up with an unusable oo-package
<uniscrip1> true because it won't put the files back
<uniscrip1> sigh
<uniscrip1> how about alternative repository: you turn on the repository and you get the replacement packages
<uniscrip1> but how does that make sure they get the right replacement package for the right version
<adnarim> I mean what do you have to replace at all in the original package?
<uniscrip1> libvcl
<uniscrip1> i.e. just one .so
<adnarim> well I think the best thing would be to write a patch for this. I someone wants your additions he applays the patch if he doesn't want it anymore he reverts the patch...
<uniscrip1> we're talking users here not package builders
<uniscrip1> or are you talking a binary patch
<uniscrip1> or are you talking a script they run to poke the patch in?
<adnarim> you will use the deb-system as a patching-engine what it's not, you should tell to users to aplly a patch
<uniscrip1> by a patch you mean: install a package and run the program to overwrite the libvcl?
<uniscrip1> and then when oo next updates the patch is lost (a good thing)
<uniscrip1> and they have to go around again?
<adnarim> now I mean a patch :) a simple diff-file which can be apllied via the patch command
<uniscrip1> err have you ever tried building OpenOffice?
<adnarim> no why should I :D
<uniscrip1> you do not want to try
<Fujitsu> It takes many hours, and often won't build.
<uniscrip1> 12hrs build time
<uniscrip1> this has got to be a binary patch
<uniscrip1> any other application and I might be inclined to agree but this is OO we are talking about
<adnarim> you can take all the necassary build-files out of the already buold-package with apt-get source openoffice...
<uniscrip1> yes I know *I* can patch OO (after a week of hackery)
<uniscrip1> but average joe users can't
<adnarim> no you just create your modified files and let them compare to the original ones with the diff command
<uniscrip1> so what does the user do? talk me through the scenario
<adnarim> the file you get as output is the patch and a user can apply it with one single command
<uniscrip1> which overrides their libvcl they have installed
<uniscrip1> yes?
<adnarim> exactly
<uniscrip1> and then when they update oo the patch is lost (which is a good thing btw0
<adnarim> yes
<uniscrip1> and I produce another one specific to that version and then they apply that
<uniscrip1> OK I'll look into that
<uniscrip1> is that the best we can do?
<adnarim> I think this should work fine and would be the best solution at the moment
<adnarim> but if yu really want to get it into the offical repositorys don't forget talking early with the OOmaintainer about it
<uniscrip1> and I can use dependencies to make sure that the patch package they download is appropriate to the version of OO they have installed?
<adnarim> such a procedure can take a long time
<uniscrip1> hopefully it'll be as easy as adding: --enable-graphite to his configure flags
<adnarim> the patch notices if the files aren't correct
<adnarim> just take a look at man patch and man diff
<uniscrip1> OK
<uniscrip1> but we are patching binaries here, please note
<uniscrip1> right I need to go
<uniscrip1> thanks for your input
<adnarim> np ;)
<uniscrip1> I will go and think on it and how to do binary patching without people noticing :)
<tsmithe> hi there: could a motu upload the debdiff at bug 205771?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 205771 in mscore "Please update mscore to 0.9.1d+dfsg-0ubuntu3 (debdiff attached)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205771
 * Fujitsu tries to convince mplayer that it does, really want to build on more than i386 and amd64.
 * tsmithe pokes motu
<tsmithe> bug 205771? :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 205771 in mscore "Please update mscore to 0.9.1d+dfsg-0ubuntu3 (debdiff attached)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205771
<frenchy_> slangasek: Hi there!  Can I talk to you about NetworkManager here?
<frenchy_> Ooops, is that an "ask to ask"?
<tsmithe> RainCT, could you upload a debdiff for me?
<james_w> tsmithe: your debdiff reverses the maintainer change.
<tsmithe> james_w, woops. that must be from a previous debian-mentors upload
<james_w> tsmithe: so, if you fix that the patch looks ok to me. I can't sponsor though I'm afraid.
<james_w> you just need to have patience and wait for someone to pick it up.
<tsmithe> don't worry; thanks for checking it out :)
<james_w> no problem
<tsmithe> yep. i just don't want it to be there when freezes get more stringent
 * tsmithe uploads new debdiff and goes /away
<Hobbsee> slangasek: there are instructions for dealing with NBS.  they're even public.
<frenchy_> Hobbsee:  What packages are NBS? Not Built from Source, right?  When does this happen?  If you can spare a moment.
<Hobbsee> frenchy_: correct.  it happens when a source stops building a binary (lib soname change, new libname, for eg)
<RainCT> frenchy_: when the source package for a package is removed but the binary is still needed as it's a dependency of some other package(s)
<frenchy_> Hobbsee: Thanks,  ...
<RainCT> eh, was already answered :P
<frenchy_> RainCT: Thanks ... now that makes sense. ... sorry Hobbsee.
<Hobbsee> no problem
<frenchy_> RainCT: Thank you.  I disambiguated the previous answer.
<frenchy_> Sorry .. no offence there ... to anyone.
<frenchy_> !NBS
<ubotu> Some packages are no longer built from source as a result of various transitions.  The reverse dependencies of these packages require an update.  The current tracking list is available from http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/NBS/
<StevenHarperUK> Hi everyone: I have a small bug in a Hardy package - its very easy to fix, but due to workload on you guys sorting packages, should I fix it and make a package, or the MOTU's maxed out?
<StevenHarperUK> I also only just put out the last version -> last night
<ScottK> StevenHarperUK: Make a package.  Odds of it getting sponsored before release are good.
<sebner> ScottK: time for a 2nd ACK? bug #204552
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204552 in packagesearch "[FFe] Please sync packagesearch 2.3 from Debian(Unstable)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204552
 * broonie notes that in general there are very few people who'd prefer a report without a patch over one with a patch.
<StevenHarperUK> ScottK: ta I will
<ScottK> sebner: It's already approved.
<sebner> ScottK: through Cesare? Ah. He should write ACK #2 :) nvm. Thanks and sry
<ScottK> sebner: No problem.  You can tell when someone from motu-release marks it confirmed.
<sebner> ScottK: k :) /me is now subscribing u-u-s several times :)
<ScottK> doko: We are very close on python-xml.  After the two syncs that you've requested are processes there are only two left.  zsi looks like the tough one.  I think it's either grab an svn snapshot or embed python-xml (at least a large chunk of it) in the current release.
<Iulian> Hey
<sistpoty> hi folks
<sebner> aloha sistpoty
<sistpoty> hi sebner
<sistpoty> Hobbsee: please give back missingh on sparc, thanks!
<ScottK> pochu: emesene is one of two pakcages with python-xml removal unresolved.  Please get the FFe done ....
<Hobbsee> sistpoty: given back
<sistpoty> thanks Hobbsee
<sebner> sistpoty: do you have a lot of work today?
<sistpoty> sebner: I've always got a lot of work :P
<sebner> sistpoty: ^^. It's just that audacious still needs a sponsor ACK but I'm afraid that no one looks at audacious because it's set to confirmed ^^
<sistpoty> sebner: audacious-plugins: please take a look at the ubuntu delta again, and tell if it can be dropped or not (the delta is not pulseaudio-by-default there)
<sebner> sistpoty: damn it. and thanks for looking
<sistpoty> np
<sebner> sistpoty: difficult question. in generel we can drop the Replaces field because we can install both and in fact it's better to have both. -plugins and -plugins-extra
<sistpoty> sebner: the conflicts are versioned... are there no file conflicts any longer between the old version and the new package? otherwise the upgrade path breaks
<sebner> sistpoty: I'm not yet at the conflicts ^^.
<sebner> sistpoty: hmm I'm of the opinion that we only have to adjust audacious-plugins-extra (<< 1.4.2-1ubuntu2) to audacious-plugins-extra (<< 1.4.5-1ubuntu1)
<bddebian> Heya gang
<sistpoty> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Hi sistpoty
<sebner> buon giorno DktrKranz
<DktrKranz> the same sebner :)
<sebner> sistpoty: I tested the update from gutsy to hardy with http://pastebin.com/m67274a61 . No problems
<sebner> sistpoty: and I had no problem from updating audacious hardy version to gutsy version. so leave it or test it with audacious-plugins-extra (<< 1.4.5-1ubuntu1) ?
 * sistpoty looks at actual files
<sistpoty> sebner: the 1.4.5-1ubuntu1 seems fine, since pulseaudio was moved between packages there. OTOH it would seem good to me to keep the move of the pulseaudio plugin
<sistpoty> sebner: if you keep the pulseaudio plugin in the plugins package, then you should keep the old conflicts
<sebner> sistpoty: 1.4.2 ?
<sistpoty> yes
<sebner> sistpoty: that would be the best?
<sistpoty> sebner: yes
<sebner> sistpoty: but I can take the Depends line from debian?
<sistpoty> sebner: yes
<sebner> sistpoty: but that means also that we have to keep the Replaces line!?
<sistpoty> sebner: yes, I'd keep it. it shouldn't matter too much iirc for upgrades. (as the new version also acts to replace the older version, so apt should figure w.o. as well)
<LimCore> hello
<LimCore> how can I make a proper .patch  to fix bug   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/scponly/+bug/122715  as described there
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122715 in scponly "setup_chroot not working correctly on amd64" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sebner> sistpoty: k. thank you. Want should I've done without you
<sistpoty> np
<LimCore> and what can I make about it - where it have chance of getting into release?
<sebner> sistpoty: debdiff attached
<ScottK> sistpoty: I replied on the mailscanner FFe.  I wash my hands of it.
<ScottK> sistpoty: If only we had Reason for Removal: Upstream are idiots.
<sistpoty> heh
<zul> hey ScottK
<ScottK> Heya zul.
<sistpoty> sebner: debdiff for -plugins looks ok, however I'd like better changelog entries: what was done and *why* (which was not there in the old ones, but that's not a reason to be lacking in a new changelog entry)
<sebner> sistpoty: ok
<sistpoty> sebner: e.g.: "debian/control: Add versioned conflicts/replaces against audacious-plugins-extra to audacious-plugins, since the libpulse output plugin used to live in audacious-plugins-extra"
<sebner> sistpoty: wow. that's a nice sentence
<sistpoty> sebner: well, I learned being verbose when I had to redo my earlier merges back than in dapper. And I was really puzzled what I had done to some packages from looking at my changelog entries *g*
<sebner> sistpoty: ^^. is it a problem that I can't find out why we started to suggest timidy?
<sistpoty> sebner: yes, otherwise I assume you're changing s.th. w.o. knowing what you're doing :P
<ScottK> sebner: You might search closed bugs.
<sebner> ScottK: yeah I know ;)
<sebner> sistpoty: ^^
<ScottK> I tend to drop undocumented changes if I can't figure out why.  For a recommends, I'd just look at the package and see if you think it makes sense.  If you do, document why.  If you don't, drop it.
<sebner> just found it out
<sebner> ScottK: but thx for the advice :)
<nxvl> james_w: hi
<nxvl> james_w: i answer you on Bug #205985, there is not what you point to, but it is also present
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 205985 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 "package mysql-server-5.0 5.0.51a-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205985
<james_w> hi nxvl
<james_w> thanks for the clarification, it was just a guess, as I had seen the linked mail just a couple of days ago.
<james_w> sorry for the incorrect pointer.
<sebner> sistpoty: but I still don't understand one thing. We introduced versioning because libpulse output plugin used to live in audacious-plugins-extra but we moved it to the normal plugins!?
<nxvl> james_w: there is no problem, you point to another bug it is also present :D
<james_w> yay, fluke bug reporting!
<nxvl> james_w: i also added a patch on Bug #162167 if you want to take a look
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 162167 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 "mySQL password asks only once" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162167
<sistpoty> sebner: yes
<sebner> sistpoty: ehm and why again we don't drop the versioning since we moved it to the main plugins?
<james_w> nxvl: "pidfile=/usr/sbin/mysqld --print-defaults \" looks quite odd, did you intend to use $()?
<sistpoty> sebner: the current packages don't have a file conflict. however there was an earlier version of -extra which contains the pulseaudio-plugin, which is now in the -plugins package. hence these two cannot be installed together
<nxvl> james_w: i have try to use it before, but it seems not to work
<nxvl> james_w: i always try to use `
<james_w> nxvl: also -x is "is executable", did you mean -e?
<james_w> nxvl: there doesn't appear to be either $() or `` in the patch.
<james_w> '+  echo "hola"' <- is that a debugging statement?
<nxvl> james_w: ups!
<nxvl> :P
<sebner> sistpoty: that means with hardy +1 it can be dropped?
<sistpoty> sebner: imo yes, as gutsy->hardy+1 upgrades are not s.th. we support iirc
<sebner> sistpoty: k, thx
<nxvl> james_w: it's monday morning after a loong weekend, my brain doesn't work even at 50%
<james_w> :-)
<nxvl> james_w: ok, updated
<sebner> sistpoty: updated. I hope I can make you happy now ^^ :P
<james_w> nxvl: looks ok to me, but I don't know the package I'm afraid.
<sistpoty> sebner: almost: please don't exceed 80 chars in debian/changelog (but I can fix this and upload then, it will then stay in dep-wait until audacious is synced hopefully, so lp can sort it out on its own)
<nxvl> james_w: :D it just need some testing
<james_w> nxvl: yup.
<sebner> sistpoty: It was my intention to see if you complain about the 80chars ^^. No to be serious. Thanks for all
<sistpoty> np
 * sebner still has to learn many things :)
<joejaxx> Good Afternoon All :)
<sistpoty> hey joejaxx
<emgent> hello
<slangasek> Hobbsee: if you mean the instructions in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArchiveAdministration, those don't actually map to whatever cronjob generates the information on people.u.c... well, I suppose maybe I have passwordless rsync access to rookery, I dunno
<slangasek> frenchy_: you can, but not at 4am. :)
<buttterz> afternoon :)
<Iulian> Can someone please take a look at bug #206072 and ACK ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 206072 in spamoracle "Please sync spamoracle 1.4-11 (universe) from Debian unstable" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206072
<frenchy_> slangasek: How about at 0630?
<frenchy_> slangasek: I think that there's another version available for Hardy.  I'll try that first and report back tonight.
<dgrt> Does anyone know whether not pymedia (http://pymedia.org/) will be added as an ubuntu package?
<ScottK> dgrt: If it's not already in Hardy, not until some future release at the earliest
<dgrt> ScottK: thanks.
<sebner> aloha jono :)
<jono> hey
<mathiaz> The hwtest-server package has a .config script that calls /usr/share/hwtest/install/config, shipped by the hwtest package. However hwtest-server only Depends on hwtest. Would hwtest-server Pre-Depends on hwtest be enough to fix the fail installation of hwtest-server ?
<soren> mathiaz: Depends should be sufficient, I believe.
<soren> mathiaz: With a Depends:, the package on which you depend must be installed, but not necessarily configured.
<Fujitsu> RAOF: I can't get your PPA nouveau working on Hardy. It complains about unknown versions of various drm symbols.
<RAOF> Fujitsu: Sigh.  I really need to just sit down and do the dpkg-divert/module-assistant stuff.
<RAOF> Fujitsu: The problem is that I don't overwrite our drm module (in drivers/char/drm or somesuch), but provide an extra one in /extra.
<RAOF> On _my_ system, the one in /extra gets loaded.  On some other people's systems, the Ubuntu-shipped one gets loaded.  And that doesn't work, because nouveau requires git drm.
<RAOF> The practical upshot?  Manually insmod /lib/modules/2.6.24-12-generic/extra/drm.ko, then modprobe nouveau.  Then start X.
<ethana2> there is no package for truecrypt
<ethana2> easy crypt requires it
<ethana2> but it does not depend on it
<ethana2> the latest version of truecrypt has a bug fix that is required for easycrypt to function
<ethana2> it needs to be put into the ubuntu repositories
<WillieDaPimp> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/language-pack-en_1%3a8.04+20080317_all.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/locale-langpack/en_GB/LC_MESSAGES/shared-mime-info.mo', which is also in package language-pack-gnome-en
<WillieDaPimp> anybody know what i can do about that ^^  i am running hardy beta
<WillieDaPimp> never mind just re running the update manager fixed it
#ubuntu-motu 2008-03-25
<ethana2> adinc ran into this missing package also
<ethana2> ..he was considering compiling something from source
<adinc> yes, i would appreciate if there would be a package for truecrypt
<ethana2> ok :)  ..that is all
<buttterz> evening
<buttterz> adinc , has this become a package yet? if not i have created one.
<adinc> buttterz: truecrypt?
<buttterz> adinc yes
<adinc> no there is no pcakgae for it yet
<adinc> unfortunately not
<buttterz> ok well haha i have packaged a deb
<adinc> can we have it
<buttterz> certainly, i'll put it up after i get my mother -- she broke her ankle haha -- this is about earlier correct.
<buttterz> i saw you in +1
<adinc> yes
<adinc> when can we expect this?
<buttterz> hopefully tonight otherwise tomorrow -- are you a dev here? ive been trying to pick up a mentor because i used to be a debian dev and freebsd dev -- i am not that familiar with ubuntu because i haven't used it enough yet -- just started in production and on a few workstation of my own in hte home
<buttterz> though debian and ubuntu are at there base the same.
<adinc> buttterz: no, i'm not, i'm new to ubuntu aswell (comming from debian)
<buttterz> alright well i'll try to have it committed asap -- if thats what they call it here :)
<adinc> yes, they talk about repository and committing it
<adinc> like cvs
<buttterz> i figured as much -- well cvs is what i'm most familiar with anyways -- thats all we use in freebsd really
<buttterz> even for ports kernel etc
<adinc> for sources sure
<buttterz> i should be around later but i must leave now
<buttterz> away messages will be logged if you have other things to say
<buttterz> evening
<adinc> good evening and thank you
<adrian_2002ca> hey all, so i'm a new bug-buster and i've been bustin for a day or so....im at a loss about bug 200406...i've looked up  the user(Jaakan Shorter) and it seems he's got a lot of programs crashing with SIGSEGV...would this mean maybe it's his setup(drivers, hardware etc. doing it>?)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 200406 in torcs "torcs-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in GfParmGetStr()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/200406
<adrian_2002ca> the thing is i cant really replicate the bug and looking at the source, i dont see the problem jump out and bite me..
<adrian_2002ca> even when looking carefully
<adrian_2002ca> also, theres a new version out
<adrian_2002ca> 1.3.0-3
<adrian_2002ca> anyone there?
<adrian_2002ca> anyone?
<slangasek> \sh_away: erm, why did you ship a bunch of lintian overrides for empty files and directories in libzend-framework-php instead of just cleaning them out of the package?
<bddebian> Heya gang
<RAOF> Heya bddebian
<bddebian> Hi RAOF
<protonchris> hey bddebian
<bddebian> Hi protonchris
<Fujitsu> RAOF: Ah, thanks, that seems to have got the module to load.
<RAOF> Fujitsu: Great.  I will, at some point, get around to fixing that properly.  But since it always WorksForMe, it never really seems very urgent :)
<StevenK> Bwahaha. One of my friends voicemail messages is "You've reached <x>. Leave a message with the warden."
<protonchris> Heh.  nice.
<buttterz> hey all
<buttterz> it seems someone has already been working on this after i have a .deb for true crypt
<buttterz> i'm not exactly familiar with launchpad as we do not use it in freebsd but the link where some information about this is https://code.launchpad.net/truecrypt-deb/trunk
<Fujitsu> RAOF: Even got dual-head working with RandR 1.2.
<Fujitsu> Very nice indeed.
<RAOF> Fujitsu: Oh, yes.  Yes it is.
<Fujitsu> Configuring dualhead with the blob is ridiculous.
<Fujitsu> I can't get it working in Hardy.
 * StevenK wonders if randr can rotate seperate heads.
<RAOF> Fujitsu: As long as you don't mind !{3d, suspend}, it's _much_ nicer in every way than the blob.
<RAOF> StevenK: Yes.
<Fujitsu> StevenK: Yes.
<StevenK> Heh, stereo too. :-P
<StevenK> I wait for 3D. Suspend I don't care about, since it's a desktop.
<RAOF> 3d kinda works ish.
 * RAOF suspects StevenK wants WoW-capable 3d, and that's not there yet :)
<StevenK> Even crack-attack-capable 3D would be cool.
<Fujitsu> I normally run Compiz, but I can live without it.
<Fujitsu> (and this is only my work machine; my home machine is Intel)
<StevenK> (That's just a shedload of vertices and transforms)
<Fujitsu> It's so fast, and the colours seem nicer than nv.
<RAOF> Fastest 2d X driver available right now :)
<Fujitsu> Not bad.
<RAOF> Everyone else, they say gnome-system-monitor takes too much CPU.  Nouveau don't know what they takin' about.
<RAOF> On the other hand, every now and then someone breaks LVDS, and I get a nice white...blue...green screen.
<Fujitsu> For some reason it didn't get a correct EDID from one of my monitors (only got 1280x800 instead of 1440x900), but manually adding the mode worked.
<StevenK> RAOF: I do wonder, though -- Nvidia have not helped this process at all, like say, Intel or AMD, so why should they get an open-source driver 'for free' as it were.
<StevenK> Although, of course, it's more for the community at large, rather than Nvidia.
<RAOF> They already provide a (terrible) open-source (kinda) driver.
<Fujitsu> nv is really really bad.
<RAOF> And they get a driver because we want a driver.  A lot.
<RAOF> Maybe once nouveau works sufficiently well, they'll be motivated to help? (This seems unlikely).
<StevenK> Indeed. The fact that they haven't helped by now points to them not helping at all.
<RAOF> It sucks.  What can you do, except not buy nvidia hardware?
<StevenK> But that means using fglrx, which is even interesting and esoteric than the blob.
<Fujitsu> Old Radeons work OK with ati.
<StevenK> Old Radeons weren't really up to par with Nvidia's of the time.
<StevenK> (More's the pity, even.)
<RAOF> _New_ radeons aren't really up to par with nvidias, but the gap isn't as bad.
<StevenK> Mmmmmm. I last compared a 9200 and an GeForceFX 5-something, and that was noticeable
<RAOF> Hm.  Interesting.  pulseaudio stops outputting sound at all if I drop the mixer level <=30%.
<StevenK> It goes softer and then silence?
 * StevenK tries to figure out how to bend Apache to his will
<RAOF> Yup
<jdong> RAOF: ha that's not as fun as my macbook
<jdong> RAOF: the headphone volume slider is logarithmic
<jdong> RAOF: I found out.... the hard way.
<RAOF> That seems like correct behaviour to me.  _Hearing_ is logarithmic.
<StevenK> jdong: Are your ears still ringing?
<StevenK> RAOF: But only for certain directions
<jdong> StevenK: I don't know, it's too hard to tell :D
<StevenK> Haha
<sherl0ck> hey i lost my post in the forums, anyone help?
<sherl0ck> it was a tutorial i was wrting
<skwashd> hi all
<skwashd> how do i find out why a motu maintained package was dropped from a release?
<soren> skwashd: http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/removals.txt
<soren> sherl0ck: I think you've got the wrong channel.
<sherl0ck> ok
<skwashd> soren: thanks ... not the most user friendly list ... but hey it works :)
<skwashd> soren: and now is too late to get it back in for hardy ... right?
<soren> skwashd: Depends.
<skwashd> it was dropped from debian after it was orphaned ... and so ubuntu did the same (the maintainer - ajmitch is AWOL)
<skwashd> now it is in debian unstable again ... and the gutsy debs should still work with hrady
<skwashd> either way i would like to see it make a come back in 1 form or another
<skwashd> soren: which side of depends does this case fall :)
<soren> skwashd: File a feature freeze exception request along with a sync request.
<\sh> moins
<soren> skwashd: If it's been in the archive before, I don't think it'll be a problem, but it's not up to me.
<skwashd> okay ... i take it that is covered in the feature freeze page on wiki?
<skwashd> man i hate launchpad
<skwashd> soren: i have tried to find how to file a bug against motu-release and phpgroupware ... and i can't manage to do it for either
<soren> skwashd: File a bug against phpgroupware and subscribe motu-release.
<skwashd> soren: ok ... thanks
 * skwashd brute forces lp
<tbf> ScottK: "if the archive admins will look at it" - "look at it" in which sense? (gnome-lirc-properties, LP #192368)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192368 in ubuntu "[FFe] Please add gnome-lirc-properties" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192368
<tbf> slangasek: did someone talk to you already, regarding gnome-lirc-properties?
<slangasek> er, no
<slangasek> I don't understand why this is a concern - syncing packages is easy, it's the reviewing that's hard :)
<slangasek> i.e., if it gets a FFe from motu-release, there's no reason for ubuntu-archive not to rubber-stamp it, time allowing; of course I can't guarantee that time will allow, but I don't think the sync queue is so backed up as to suggest it's full until release?
<tbf> slangasek: can you add a comment like this to the ticket?
<slangasek> not at the moment
<\sh> slangasek: do we only support lpia archs with x86 processors?
<slangasek> \sh: what?
<slangasek> \sh: lpia is the low-power Intel architecture, what other lpia is there that doesn't have an x86 processor?
<\sh> slangasek: I thought lpia is the synonym for everything which is mobile
<slangasek> no
<slangasek> lpia is an architecture
<\sh> hmm...wine on lpia?
<soren> Why not?
<\sh> soren: well, it's building now
 * \sh needs to find someone who could test it on real hardware ;)
<Daviey> a/win 7
<ScottK> tbf: It was my impression from the bug that this was a new package we were discussing.
<tbf> ScottK: yup, it is. but it's also the first time i go that far with pushing a package - so i might ask stupid questions
<ScottK> The deadline for new packages was 6 weeks ago.  The archive admins generally have other things to be focusing on at this point in the process.
<tbf> ScottK: yes, work on that project was started very late (only three weeks before the deadline)
<tbf> well ScottK, have you read slangasek's comment?
<tbf> (10:34:34) slangasek: i.e., if it gets a FFe from motu-release, there's no reason for ubuntu-archive not to rubber-stamp it, time allowing; of course I can't guarantee that time will allow, but I don't think the sync queue is so backed up as to suggest it's full until release?
<tbf> ScottK: reads to me, that there still is a small chance to let it slip in
<ScottK> I saw that.  I'm not sure he realized it was a new package.  New packages take a lot more time to review than existing ones.
<ScottK> I haven't really formed an opinion yet if we should approve it or not.
<ScottK> Gotta run for a bit.
<tbf> ScottK: configuring remote controls on linux is quite dreadful still. this program could improve the experience dramatically.
<tbf> scottk: well, but i am biased as i was tasked to write it
<tbf> scottk: see you
<mok0> eeek, hardy upgrade not working...
<Hobbsee> slangasek: ah, right.  Fair enough.  Obviously, i don't know, anyway :)
<sistpoty|work> hi folks
 * french1 thanks slangasek for fixing his NetworkManager
<sebner> ahoi sistpoty|work
<sistpoty|work> hi sebner
<tbf> sistpoty|work: hey
<sistpoty|work> hi tbf
<Iulian> Hi
<Iulian> Can someone please ACK bug #206515 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 206515 in libebml "Please sync libebml-dev 0.7.7-3.1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206515
<jcastro> rexbron: ping me when you're around
<\sh> ok...wine for lpia compiled
<\sh> I wonder if this works
<\sh> hey jcastro how are you doing? :)
<rexbron> jcastro: what's up?
<buttterz> morning
<Hobbsee> hi jcastro
<jcastro> hi \sh, rexbron, Hobbsee!
<jcastro> rexbron: did you ever get openexr in a ppa?
<rexbron> jcastro: yes, mine https://edge.launchpad.net/~rexbron/+archive
<jcastro> rock, thanks.
<jcastro> rexbron: do the blender guys know about your ppa?
<rexbron> jcastro: I am still working on getting bleeding edge setup
<jcastro> ok
<rexbron> when that is working, I will let them know
<rexbron> or you rather
<jcastro> seeing the open movie thing on blogs today reminded me
<rexbron> jcastro: In the mean time, cory has lent me some space on one of his personal boxes
<jcastro> rexbron: were you still looking for a host?
<jcastro> rexbron: maybe blender itself might provide space, since it will be directly helping them out?
<jcastro> should I ask someone?
<\sh> 1.5.1 /window 11
<\sh> grmpf
<\sh> I don#t get it today
<buttterz> hello
<rexbron> jcastro: I intend for this to be larger than just blender
<rexbron> but in the mid-term, that is an option
<jcastro> ok
<Iulian> \sh: Why don't you use just /win instead of /window? Or you like the TAB key? ;)
<\sh> Iulian: well, it doesn't help when you forget the /
<Iulian> Heh, indeed.
<_ruben> i just try to stay under 20 windows and dont use /window for anythingn other than closing windows :p
 * Iulian likes ctrl+n/p
<DktrKranz2> Hobbsee: mind give-back collectd and wmnut in Hardy? Thanks. (I lagged, sorry if asked twice)
<Hobbsee> done
<ScottK> Please don't forget about Bug #204895 is you're looking for stuff to work on.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204895 in cfv "Packages failed archive rebuild test possibly due to python-central transition" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204895
<emgent> heya
<jdong> vorian: new ktorrent 3.0.1, when you feel bored feeel free to UVF it.
<vorian> danke jdong
<vorian> :)
<vorian> prolly later on tonight
<jdong> thank you :)
<jdong> I've got an eeepc to set up today ;-)
<vorian> no, thank you jdong :)
<vorian> w00t
<vorian> thats fun
<jdong> it is indeed
<vorian> would someone be so kind as to sponsor bug 206278 for me?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 206278 in keurocalc-kde4 "keurocalc-kde4 needs strict versioned dependency on keurocalc-kde4-data" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206278
<sping> hello
<buttterz> hi whatsup
<sping> a library of mine (liburiparser1) is rather outdated in ubuntu but up to date in debian
<sping> is there any chance to get it updated before hardy?
<sping> what would i have to do?
<mok0> sping: are there fixed bugs in the new version?
<sping> mok0: there were several major things fixed in between. (0.6.0 --> 0.6.4)
<sping> mok0: wait a sec
<mok0> sping: then it should be possible to get a ffe
<buttterz> sping i expect that should not be a problem
<mok0> sping: report a needs-sync bug on LP, and reference the bugs that have been fixed... at this time, we can only accept syncs that fix bugs
<sping> mok0: changes include crash fixes. i don't have any bug numbers though since the were never filed somewhere.
<sping> mok0: i could attach an assembled changelog, would that be okay?
<mok0> sping: perfect
<sping> mok0: i'm no expert on that bug some fixes might affect security
<sping> mok0: escpecially since the bugs were reported by someone doing a security review :-)
<mok0> sping: are there apps that depend on uriparser?
<buttterz> who would i talk to about getting a .deb committed to the repository
<sping> mok0: recent fapg and herrie (through libspiff)
<mok0> sping: it needs to be verified that they will not suffer from the upgrade
<mok0> buttterz: what deb are you talking about?
<buttterz> this is a truecrypt wrapper --
<mok0> buttterz: If it's a new package, you have to submit it for review
<sping> mok0: nono, the fixes fixed security issues, they did not introduce such
<sping> mok0: herrie and fapg both run fine with the latest version in debian
<mok0> sping: Ah, ok, sounds good then. Put a statement to that effect in your bug report
<sping> mok0: okay
<buttterz> mok0 , i used to do this with debian until they just let me do it myself -- any place in particular or should i just check the site
<mok0> buttterz: Is the package in debian?
<mok0> buttterz: If so, it will be sync'ed automatically for interpid
<StevenK> "Intrepid"
<StevenK> Not "Interpid"
<buttterz> haha thanks i was like what?? between pid's
<mok0> mok0: ooops
 * mok0 thinks ibex is easier to type... 
<buttterz> i see so you are talking about ibex -- the issue though is that several people who have been using truecrypt have been experiencing issues on their machines
 * buttterz agrees
<sping> mok0: how do i make the sync request ask for a ffe?
<buttterz> so i made up this package -- and it just needs a sponser -- i already took care of it in debian because like i said -- they just let me cvs now
<buttterz> people have been having issues on heron not ibex it seems
<mok0> sping: you subscribe "motu-release" to the bug
<sping> mok0: ? okay :-)
<mok0> buttterz: If it's in hardy, you should do what sping is doing, file a needs-sync bug with a description of the bugs fixed
<mok0> sping: you know what I meant by "subscribe"?
<buttterz> is that the equivalent here to getting a sponsor?  how impersonal we have gotten with our work
<mok0> buttterz: packages in Debian are automatically incorporated, but at this time, there is a feature freeze on hardy, so everything needs to get a reception
<mok0> s/reception/exception
<sping> mok0: i think so, but there's no such field yet. i guess that will come after submit?
<buttterz> ok...i'll figure this out so i can do it myself again i hate waiting.
<buttterz> thanks for the help gents
<mok0> buttterz: If it's a straight sync (with no Ubuntu mods) all you need is the go-ahead and the archive admins will do it
<mok0> buttterz: that's what the motu-release guys do: issue the go-ahead that the modification is sane and not just an introduction of new features
<buttterz> well its smart to package something like this for ubuntu users since its intended to be easy to use -- truecrypt installations are done mostly by sys admins -- not 12 year olds starting linux
<mok0> buttterz: what is the name of the package?
<buttterz> though its based on source because of the stupid truecrips license is not dfsg compliant
<buttterz> which sucks nuts because i can't make them binary -- just automate the process
<mok0> buttterz: easycrypt?
<sping> mok0: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/uriparser/+bug/206578
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 206578 in uriparser "[sync-request] Update to 0.6.4 from Debian, please, please" [Undecided,New]
<mok0> sping: cool
<sping> mok0: great you like it :-)
<mok0> sping: it should be taken care of now
<sping> mok0: that would be great
<rockstar_> There's a MOTU session today, right?
<mok0> sping: the mr team will look at it, and subscribe the archive admin if they accept the update
<mok0> rockstar_: there's a motu school at 20:00 UTC
<rockstar_> mok0, Yea, that's what I had in my calendar, wanted to make sure everything was good.
<mok0> rockstar_: In #ubuntu-classroom
<mok0> Can't remember the subject though
<rockstar_> FTBFS
<rockstar_> I believe...
<YokoZar> Should I be happy that Wine outranks tracker in popcon?
<sistpoty|work> sping: see my comments on the FFe
<geser> rockstar_: yes, the topic is FTBFS
<ScottK> sistpoty|work: Re the uriparser FFe, since it just a sync, if it's sane I think we should do it despite the lack of rdepends.  Who knows what else may use it and I agree from the changelog that there are potentially security concerns with the version we have.
<sistpoty|work> ScottK: well, I guess the question to ask for a test of the functionality will also provide information to what a library per se might be useful ;)
<sistpoty|work> ScottK: but I don't have a too strong opinion to not have it in ;)
<sping> sistpoty|work: that's you, i see
<sistpoty|work> yep
<sping> sistpoty|work: just replied
<sping> sistpoty|work: fapg >=0.39 in debian depends on uriparser, ubuntu has 0.38
<sping> sistpoty|work: herrie depends on libspiff in debian, it is not in ubuntu yet it seems
<sistpoty|work> sping: would there be a reason, why we'd need the newer fapg?
<sistpoty|work> sping: to the diffstat: best would be debdiff between new and current source package | diffstat
<sistpoty|work> sping: build log: package build log from pbuilder or similar
<sping> sistpoty|work: feature-wise for sure but there was fix as well that might be security related
<sistpoty|work> sping: ok
<sistpoty|work> sping: install log, messages dpkg gives you when installing/purging the new package
<sping> sistpoty|work: on ubuntu hardy or on debian?
<sistpoty|work> sping: on hardy, as you are targetting hardy ;)
<\sh> motu-release people: 11th april will wine 0.9.59 released..10th april is finalfreeze ... is it ok to upload wine after the 10th?
<sping> sistpoty|work: good point
<slangasek> ScottK: oh, new package, hmm, dunno then.
<ScottK> Yeah.  Thought so.
<\sh> slangasek: what I need to do to request a change for PAS for a special package? let's say add lpia for wine
<slangasek> \sh: use the contact information printed at the top of the P-a-s file
<\sh> slangasek: and then discuss it...i guess
<Laney> Where should I start trying to debug/fix this? "** (process:24341): WARNING **: Unable to register service: Connection ":1.50" is not allowed to own the service "com.intel.ppmd" due to security policies in the configuration file"
<pochu> hi jdong, any chances you can comment on bug 204928? thanks
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204928 in amule "[FeatureFreeze Exception] New aMule 2.2.0 pre-release snapshot and build with uPnP " [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204928
<bddebian> Heya gang
<ScottK> pochu: stani released today, so it's your turn now.
<sistpoty|work> hi bddebian
<emgent> heya gang :)
<bddebian> Heya sistpoty|work
<sistpoty|work> hi emgent
<bddebian> Hi emgent
 * sistpoty|work heads home
<sistpoty|work> cya
<LaserJock> umm, so if a package doesn't use any patch system, doesn't it have to manually apply patches in debian/rules?
<RainCT> ??
<LaserJock> a package has no patch system like dpatch/quilt
<LaserJock> it must manually apply patches in debian/rules, right?
<RainCT> LaserJock: I've always seen the changes being applied directly if a package (from Debian) has no patch system (or in some cases a patch system being added, like when it's a CDBS package)
<RainCT> LaserJock: bug I guess that would be an option too :)
<LaserJock> well, there is a patches/ directory
<LaserJock> with a 3.9MB patch in it
<LaserJock> but I don't think it's even being used
<RainCT> LaserJock: heh. Perhaps there's a commented line for it in debian/rules or something?
<LaserJock> nope
<LaserJock> bu there is a README in patches/
<ScottK> LaserJock: I've seem that done before.
<LaserJock> says it can be applied using patch
<ScottK> It called patch directly IIRC.
<LaserJock> but it's not doing it
<ScottK> Yes.
<LaserJock> so it's just sitting there I guess
<geser> LaserJock: have you checked if the patch is already applied?
<LaserJock> oh, good question
<geser> and only for documentation purposes in debian/patches?
<mario_limonciell> LaserJock, its possible that it's an unused patch currently too
<mario_limonciell> that was deactivated at some point for some undoumented reason
<mario_limonciell> or hopefully documented in debian/changelog
<LaserJock> I think it was included upstream
<LaserJock> and now it's just a dead patch
<LaserJock> it's almost entirely autotools cruft
<adinc> buttterz: hi, any changes?
<adinc> to the truecrypt package
<kiko> hello hello
<kiko> anyone seen cody around?
<ScottK> YokoZar: Thought you might be interested in this http://vince-debian.blogspot.com/2008/03/flashing-sony-dvd-burner.html
<YokoZar> ScottK: weird
<james_w> Hi all, just a reminder that there is a MOTU School session on FTBFS (Fails to build from source) in 20 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<ScottK> Someone who cares about chess might want to look at filing an FFe for getting pychess updated from 0.8 beta to the final release.
<james_w> FTBFS session starting now in #ubuntu-classroom.
<adinc> buttterz: ping!
<mok0> Fujitsu: ping
<adinc> is someone here who maintains the kernel package for hardy?
<LaserJock> most likely not in here
<RainCT> adinc: try in #ubuntu-devel
<LaserJock>  the #ubuntu-kernel channel would be the place
<slangasek> or #ubuntu-kernel...
<adinc> RainCT: ok thank you
<adinc> so many ubuntu channels ;)
<RainCT> true ^^
<adinc> anyone here who makes use of a iwl3945 driver for a intel wireless device?
<slangasek> yes
<adinc> i'm new to ubuntu and i need to say: very good
<adinc> slangasek: do you use it with hardy and the kernel package which comes with it?
<slangasek> is this about one of the 5 open iwl3945 bugs that are currently being worked on? :)
<adinc> slangasek: i'm sure it is. i've seen two bug reports filed which describe the problem i see with iwl3945 module
<slangasek> adinc: yes; presumably you have a bug with it though, I can probably help you better if you tell me what your issue is rather than asking me what I'm using :)
<adinc> slangasek: right, the driver can be loaded without problems into the kernel
<adinc> when the device then is configured, like with iwconfig wlan0 essid MYNET the module makes log that the microcode has an error
<adinc> i'm looking desperatly for a solution without compiling a new kernel myself
<slangasek> and you saw an existing bug report about this issue? what was the bug number?
<adinc> an launchpad 185470
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185470 in linux "iwl3945 not functioning : microcode error" [Unknown,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185470
<slangasek> ok, well, that's not a bug I'm familiarwith, and it's not one that I experience on my version of the chipset
<adinc> i'm new to ubuntu but people reported that the old module ipw3945 does work
<adinc> slangasek: so whats the solution then?
<adinc> i've used new ucodes from intelwireless side and made md5 hash over it, which was the same
<adinc> the actuall error which occurs is iwl3945 not functioning : microcode error
<slangasek> hardy doesn't support the ipw3945 module; your choices are a) stick with an earlier Ubuntu release until this is resolved (which may or may not occur before the release of Ubuntu 8.04), b) compile your own driver, c) press the issue in the bug report, making yourself available through Launchpad to the kernel developers for testing any fixes
<adinc> slangasek: how can i make myself available, i made a comment to the bug
<adinc> slangasek: if i wanted to compile it myself, i would need to right compiler, sources of the same kernel etc. since this is a notebook i was trying to avoid this
<slangasek> adinc: a follow-up comment saying "I'm happy to test any proposed fixes"? :)
<adinc> slangasek: ok, i can do this
<slangasek> yes, I didn't say that compiling your own driver was a *good* option... :)
<ScottK> adinc: Idling in #ubuntu-kernel doesn't hurt either.
<slangasek> right
<adinc> ScottK: ok, so many ubuntu channels...
<ScottK> Yep.
<jpatrick> adinc: you have no idea mate
<adinc> jpatrick: how you mean?
<jpatrick> adinc: I must be sitting in ~23 ubuntu channels right now
<adinc> ;)
<adinc> jpatrick: but i suppose you do a good job helping people. i'm sure many people are thankfull for this
<jpatrick> adinc: ubuntu ops team, at your service
<adinc> jpatrick: i'm sorry for my english, but i didin't understand ;)
<tbf> slangasek, ScottK: anything i can do for helping the FFe?
<tbf> /the/my/
<ScottK> tbf: I've not had time to look at it yet, but assuming it's all filled out, then no.
<LaserJock> hmm, we should get upload karma depending on the length of our changelogs :-)
<mok0> LaserJock: heh
<sebner> LaserJock: that would help to have a better documented changelog :P
<RainCT> good idea, I like writting long changelog entries :P
<DktrKranz> sebner, argh. I asked you to reduce URL lenght :)
<LaserJock>  * I
<LaserJock>    - changed one thing
<LaserJock>    - changed another
<RainCT> hahah
<DktrKranz> * I
<DktrKranz> * changed
<DktrKranz> more karma
<LaserJock> what about ascii art changelog entries? :-)
<DktrKranz> which app does it?
<sebner> DktrKranz: hm?
<DktrKranz> let's add them to build-essential
<lucas> actually, I would rock to have changelog entries such as "did that, because in Ubuntu, we do XXX"
<lucas> it's often difficult to understand why some change was made, from the debian maintainer POV
<lucas> it would probably help to get changes merged back in debian
<sebner> DktrKranz: what URL ?
<DktrKranz> sebner, a merge managed some days ago, I asked you to limit to 80 chars
<sebner> DktrKranz: wasn't that sispoty?
<RainCT> heh
<DktrKranz> lucas, good point, but I think good rationales in bug reports could help more, but that would improve patches.ubuntu.com usage
<DktrKranz> sebner, dunno, I'm sure I asked you something similar
<sebner> DktrKranz: can you tell me the package name?
<DktrKranz> hard to remember :)
<sebner> hrh
<sebner> I haven't done many merges recently
<sebner> especially none that you approved
<sebner> Wired
<DktrKranz> sebner, opencv
<sebner> that was weeks ago xD
<sebner> DktrKranz: you are wired
<sebner> bug #201185
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 201185 in opencv "Merge opencv 1.0.0-4 from Debian(Unstable)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201185
<sebner> nothing to complain I suppose :P
<DktrKranz> no, just a looooong url you avoided
<sebner> To a perfect line not more than 80chars :P
<ScottK> Actually less than 80.
<sebner> ScottK: I said *not more* than 80 ^^
<DktrKranz> see you tomorrow :)
<sebner> DktrKranz: ciao
<Fujitsu> mok0: You rang?
<mok0> Fujitsu: yes
<mok0> Fujitsu: I have a question concerning petsc that you merged the other day
<mok0> Fujitsu: I am looking at illuminator that depends on it
<Fujitsu> mok0: OK, I remember it.
<mok0> I tried to merge illuminator 0.11.0, but it fails to build on hardy. It builds fine on sid
<Fujitsu> mok0: What's the error?
<mok0> Fujitsu: the build fails in the configure script:
<mok0> Fujitsu: "configure: error: "PETSc libraries not found""
<geser> mok0: check how it checks for them and why it fails
<mok0> Fujitsu: after "checking for PetscPrintf in -lpetsc... no"
<Fujitsu> My changes aren't exactly huge.
<mok0> Fujitsu: there's a newer version in unstable now
<Fujitsu> I disabled spooles support, and made it build by dropping an LDFLAG that should be ignored anyway, but...
<Fujitsu> Argh, 3 new versions already!?
<mok0> My sid sbuilder loads petsc-dev version  2.3.3-9
<mok0> ... and I am not sure if that is related to the problem
<mok0> Fujitsu: yes, arrrghh
<Fujitsu> Can you try to build it in sid with petsc-dev 2.3.3-6?
<mok0> How would I do that?
<mok0> Specify the build-depends?
<Fujitsu> pbuilder login, install the build-deps, then manually install the old petsc over the top, perhaps.
<mok0> Fujitsu: sure
<synic> what are the package naming conventions for beta packages?
<synic> something like exaile_0.2.12+beta1~gutsyppa1 ?
<Fujitsu> synic: ~beta1
<ScottK> synic: ~beta1~gutsy~ppa1
<synic> ok
<Fujitsu> And you'll want a hyphen in there somewhere.
<ScottK> Right.
<Fujitsu> 0.2.12~beta1-0ubuntu1~ppa1~gutsy1
<ScottK> Yeah.  What he said.
<synic> heh
<synic> wow.
<synic> is there a document describing this?
<Fujitsu> Is there any other way to do it?
<RainCT> heh
<RainCT> nice version number :)
<RainCT> Fujitsu: uhm.. 0.2.12~beta1-0~gutsy1 perhaps? but its better as you said it
<sebner> gn8 folks
<RainCT> Fujitsu: dpkg --compare-versions 0.2.12~beta1-0~gutsy1 lt 0.2.12~beta1-0ubuntu1~ppa1~hardy1; echo $?
<RainCT> 0
<RainCT> well I'm off.. good night
<Fujitsu> Night RainCT.
<LaserJock> does it matter what order you put bzr options?
<LaserJock> I'm trying to do a lightweight checkout but it doesn't seem so light
<LaserJock> I assume bzr checkout --lightweight is the proper way to do it
<james_w> LaserJock: yep
<LaserJock> :(
<LaserJock> it's gonna take me like an hour to do this checkout
<LaserJock> all I want is a little directory :(
<vixinu> hey
<ScottK2> LaserJock: That is quick for bzr.
#ubuntu-motu 2008-03-26
<Laney> yep
<Laney> wrong window
<LaserJock> ScottK2: seriously dude, I find git a lot more user friendly :/
<ScottK2> Heh.
<ScottK2> svn does the job for me.  It's shortcomings don't really impact on the work I do.
<LaserJock> well, that's what I was using, but no longer have that option
<LaserJock> must conform to the bzr world order ;-)
<ScottK2> Bah.  I have yet to run into it outside Ubuntu.
<LaserJock> ScottK2: emacs :-)
<LaserJock> the only thing I've used outside of Ubuntu is CVS and SVN
<LaserJock> although I use git-{cvs,svn} and bzr-svn to get practice
<Fujitsu> ScottK2: I'd like to see vlc 0.8.6e in Hardy, as the diffs between releases are somewhat massive, there are lots of security issues, and backporting patches is painful due to the code changes. This release appears to be mostly bugfixes (it fixes at least 6 security issues), but the diff is... very very large.
<Fujitsu> Any chance of a FFe?
<Fujitsu> Or shall I try to find the patches that they can't be bothered releasing?
<emgent> Fujitsu: +1
<candrews> Hi all - would someone mind helping me with a package?
<ScottK2> Is vlc main or universe?
<candrews> I've uploaded my progress to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/204005
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204005 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] libtcnative" [Wishlist,New]
<Fujitsu> ScottK2: multiverse, I believe.
<candrews> The package works and all, but I want to make it ready for inclusion in Ubuntu and/or Debian
<ScottK2> Fujitsu: Given the volume of bugmail I see on it, I'd say bring on the crack.
<Fujitsu> ScottK2: I'll file a FFe then. Thanks.
<Fujitsu> Hmm, it's universe. How strange.
<Riddell> LaserJock: ping
<Riddell> LaserJock: what is SqueakPlugin.image?
<LaserJock> Riddell: it's a squeak image for the browser plugin
<LaserJock> Riddell: looking at NEW?
<Riddell> LaserJock: yes
<LaserJock> I'm sorry for you
<LaserJock> ;-)
<Riddell> LaserJock: so it's just a binary blob?
<LaserJock> Riddell: yes, I believe so
<Riddell> LaserJock: belive so?  didn't you package it?
<LaserJock> yes
<LaserJock> but with smalltalk I have a hard time distinguishing binary from source
<LaserJock> it has to be run with the VM
<Riddell> multiverse it is then
<LaserJock> so I guess it'd be like a .jar file in Java perhaps
<LaserJock> oh yes
<LaserJock> all the squeak stuff should go in Muliverse
<LaserJock> *Multiverse
<Riddell> New Queue Zero!
<protonchris> Hello
<candrews> so..
<candrews> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/204005 is anyone interested in helping me finish this?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204005 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] libtcnative" [Wishlist,New]
<candrews> I've already package it - just needs some checking by someone
<LaserJock> Riddell: thank you
<Riddell> candrews: put it on revu
<candrews> I shall do that
<candrews> this may take a while :-)
<protonchris> Riddell: if an empty queue bothers you ;) .... Bug 190744
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 190744 in libgdamm3.0 "please sync libgdamm3.0 (3.0.0-2) from unstable/main to universe" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190744
<Fujitsu> superm1: Why on earth does vlc download its own copies of the faad and x264 source packages? That sounds very very wrong.
<superm1> Fujitsu, it did that before I came into the picture
<superm1> i just wrote a nice rule for it
<Fujitsu> I was wondering if you knew the reason.
<superm1> crimsun should
<Fujitsu> crimsun: Why does vlc need its own copies of the faad and x264 source packages?
<Riddell> protonchris: ok
<Fujitsu> superm1: Thanks.
<superm1> Fujitsu, i'll be interested to find out too once it's sorted out
<Fujitsu> superm1: Feel like updating it to 0.8.6e? You know it better than I, though I can probably work it out.
<superm1> Fujitsu, doesn't it need an FFe for that?
<Fujitsu> It fixes 6 CVEs, and ScottK has already said he's probably OK with it.
<Fujitsu> Seems to be bugfixes mostly.
<superm1> well i'll do the packaging if you do the documentation necessary for it :)
<Fujitsu> That's what I was planning.
<Fujitsu> Thanks.
<protonchris> Riddell: thanks.
<emgent> cool
<Amaranth> so what do you guys think about removing xserver-xgl?
<superm1> +4^10
<superm1> Amaranth, ^
<Fujitsu> Isn't Xgl still useful for some cards?
<Amaranth> no, not really
<Amaranth> fglrx and nvidia both support running compiz without it
<Fujitsu> Ah, right, fglrx does Composite now. Forgot that.
<Amaranth> and nothing else has the horsepower and/or driver features to run Xgl
<Amaranth> and xgl is effectively unmaintained both upstream and in ubuntu
<Fujitsu> Kill kill kill!
<Fujitsu> superm1: Can you also give the upstream version some extra bit that indicates it's modified? It had me very confused for a while, as diffstat showed hundreds of thousands of lines vanishing silently.
<Fujitsu> .release. isn't particularly indicative of changes.
<superm1> Fujitsu, sure
<superm1> how'd this :
<superm1> vlc (0.8.6.release.e+x264svn20071224+faad2.6.1-0ubuntu1) hardy; urgency=low
<Fujitsu> That'd be nice, but is unfortunately long... maybe just +ubuntu1? Ideally we wouldn't need it in the first place :(
<superm1> well doing it this way w/ a long string would make it easy to know what version though.
<superm1> and until this x264/faad inclusion stuff is sorted
<Fujitsu> I guess so. It'd be even better to have the full Ubuntu version string in there, but that won't work, and would be inconvenient for security updates (there always are a lot).
<superm1> well i'll leave it with the whole thing for now.  it will give visibility that this static linking business needs resolution anyhow
<Fujitsu> Thinking about it again, horrific version numbers are a good incentive to fix it!
<superm1> :)
<Fujitsu> I don't think it's as bad as Dapper mplayer's 2:0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs20060117-0ubuntu8.2. That's got three upstream versions of the same project, plus an epoch.
<superm1> haha
<superm1> that's crazy
<mdomsch> superm1, ubuntu can carry US-patent-encumbered stuff like x264?
<mdomsch> must be nice being incorporated in the Isle of Man
<superm1> mdomsch, i'm not sure the history of what happened on the VLC package
<Fujitsu> superm1: Hm, I've just noticed bug #204050.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204050 in vlc "[FFe] PulseAudio output plugin support" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204050
<superm1> how it came to be included directly in it like this
<Fujitsu> superm1: I've just noticed that vlc pulls multiverse sources.
<Fujitsu> And vlc is in universe.
<Fujitsu> This is what we call a Big Problem.
<superm1> so it needs to be downgraded to multiverse
<superm1> we'll ask an archive admin to do that with this upload
<Fujitsu> Preferably in all releases, but that's not going to happen.
<Fujitsu> This is why we don't commit evils like pulling x264 sources in.
<superm1> well hopefully there is a good reason why it has to be done this way
<superm1> like i said, i just wrote a pretty rule to make it easier to do :)
<Fujitsu> I know.
<superm1> Fujitsu, i'll cancel my test build and add that patch too
<Fujitsu> superm1: Great.
<superm1> look what you convinced me into working on.  this is how mplayer started out too some time back.  one patch here, one there, next thing i know, i'm investing a few hours into debugging a build :)
<Fujitsu> Mhm.
<Fujitsu> I got mplayer to build again in Hardy.
<superm1> it broke?
<Fujitsu> It did.
<Fujitsu> It even builds on all archs, which it hasn't before in Hardy.
<Fujitsu> (it only built on i386 and amd64 because added libsvga1-dev to the build-depends, when it only exists on x86 archs)
<Fujitsu> But the reason for its FTBFS was due to some CFLAGS changes, I believe.
<Fujitsu> s/because/because you/
<superm1> some changes I made to CFLAGS?
<Fujitsu> Not yours, no.
<superm1> i was gonna say, i dont remember touching them
<Fujitsu> You added the build-dependency on libsvga1-dev.
<superm1> oh.
<superm1> yeah i remember doing that a long time ago
<emgent> night people
<Fujitsu> Night emgent.
<superm1> Fujitsu, any others that I should roll up into this before queuing a build?
<superm1> obj bug 196417 which is referenced from bug 204050
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196417 in vlc "vlc pulseaudio support" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196417
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204050 in vlc "[FFe] PulseAudio output plugin support" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204050
<Fujitsu> superm1: Not that I know of, but I don't know vlc well.
<superm1> glancing through the bug reports, looks like a tun of crashy bugs
<superm1> oh yeah this was the package i worked on that pre-empted my asking when LP will learn to send these all upstream
<superm1> and just hearing "its in the pipeline"
<Fujitsu> That's what one hears about LP bugs, unfortunately.
<bddebian> Heya gang
<protonchris> Hey bddebian
<bddebian> Hello protonchris
<tritium> Hi bddebian
<bddebian> Heya tritium
<Fujitsu> superm1: Bug #206918 is the FFe.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 206918 in vlc "[FFe] vlc 0.8.6e" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206918
<superm1> thanks Fujitsu
<Fujitsu> superm1: Just needs a bild and install log now, I believe.
<Fujitsu> *build
<superm1> yeah build is failing atm.
<superm1> so will take some bit
<superm1> i'm going to look at it after i eat
<Fujitsu> A MOTU can never eat!
<mneptok> ... another MOTU.
<mneptok> (Bylaw 27 s. 12)
<Fujitsu> Oh no! It's mneptok!
<Fujitsu> ... without cause.
<Fujitsu> (Ammendment 2)
<StevenK> s/cause/just cause/
<StevenK> (Ammendment 3a)
<mneptok> "Why are you chewing my leg?"  "Just 'cause."
<Fujitsu> StevenK: I was turning it into an Animal Farm-esque modified commandment.
 * jdong contemplates ubuntu'ing this eeepc
<jdong> the stock xandros works so decently I don't feel like changing it
<ScottK> The last Xandros machine I used was shipped configured to automatically keep old conffiles without bothering the user.
<ScottK> Not a hallmark of thoughtful design IMO.
<jdong> ScottK: oh don't get me wrong, Xandros is hacked Debian beyond belief
<jdong> ScottK: but as a tuxtype/supertux/firefox/mplayer machine for my little sister, it'll do just fine
<jdong> I don't feel like spending 2 hrs getting Ubuntu up on it, then having to be the source of support when things start breaking a few weeks later :)
<ScottK> The other bit I'll point out is that now that I see how many security updates Ubuntu pumps out, I'd have to classify Xandros security support (this was Xandros 3) as virtually non-existent.  Dunno if it's better now.
<superm1> ScottK, would you care to comment on the pulse audio FFe for VLC.  I'm planning on rolling it up with the FFe for the newer version at the same time
<jdong> ScottK: Asus and the EEE community has to cover xandros's behind on that.
<ScottK> As long as you're going to fix it, it's probably OK superm1, but I haven't looked yet.
<superm1> ScottK, let me give you some bug numbers.  sec
<ScottK> superm1: I'm going to bed soon.
<superm1> oh okay
<superm1> no worries
<jdong> ScottK: yeah just throwing in my 2c the pulseaudio patch for vlc looks okay, though I insisted they get a FFe because technically it is a feature addition.
<ScottK> jdong: Makes sense.  Please comment in the relevant bug if you haven't.
<Fujitsu> ScottK: Universe security support is virtually non-existent, too.
<ScottK> Fujitsu: I wouldn't go that far.  Even in Universe we do way better than IME Xandros did.
<Fujitsu> And for hardy we should do very well indeed.
<jdong> Fujitsu: Xandros still doesn't have distribution patches for the Samba root exploit
<Fujitsu> jdong: Hahaha.
<jdong> Fujitsu: that's how bad it is.
 * Fujitsu tries to get Xen working on Hardy.
<jdong> Fujitsu: Asus has updates in their eeepc repo for it, a month late.
<jdong> Fujitsu: meanwhile the eee user community provided 0-day updated debs
<Fujitsu> Lovely.
<jdong> no kidding
<Fujitsu> Does the EeePC have an obvious updating feature?
<jdong> so... I'd personally trust Ubuntu support :)
 * ScottK wonders about 'security' fixes provided by the kindness of stranders.
<jdong> Fujitsu: not particularly.....
<jdong> Fujitsu: the update tool is labeled "add/remove software"
<ScottK> stranders/strangers
<jdong> Fujitsu: and it only shows updates to select apps shown on the simple launcher.
<jdong> Fujitsu: interestingly the critical Samba update was not shown
<jdong> Fujitsu: it was synaptic/apt-get that revealed it :)
<txwikinger> Fujitsu: How do I patch a package that is included in form of a tar.gz?
<ScottK> txwikinger: Tarball inside a Tarball?
<txwikinger> yes ScottK
<txwikinger> the inside tarball needs a patch
<ScottK> Painfully.
<txwikinger> Should really be fixed upstream .. I know
<ScottK> I gave it up as not worth the trouble the one time I've run into it.
<ScottK> Maybe Fujitsu will have a useful suggestion.
<skwashd> hi all
<txwikinger> It is a build-error so would be nice to be fixed
<skwashd> how do i relate a bug report to motu-release?
<ScottK> subscribe them
<jdong> txwikinger: probably the patch target should depend on the rule that extracts the inner tarball
<jdong> txwikinger: see firefox-3.0's build system
<skwashd> schweeb: motu-release@ubuntu.com ?
<txwikinger> jdong: thanks I will have a look
<jdong> of course as a SRU this is all a pain in the *** and you should just find a sack of bricks to hit the packager with :D
<skwashd> s/schweeb/ScottK
<skwashd> damn auto complete
<jdong> skwashd: oh I've done worse, I've tab-completed the punchline to an offense joke to a freenode staffer before :)
<jdong> oops.
<skwashd> jdong: when i am trying to offend people i make sure i have the right person :)
<skwashd> i think i have done it right now ... well i hope anyway
<skwashd> i think canonical could make more money offering LP training than ubuntu support
<skwashd> maybe that is their long term plan
<Fujitsu> txwikinger: You'll need to somehow patch it after the build extracts it. I don't know of any packages that do it, but there are a number.
<Fujitsu> I'd look, but I'm a bit busy trying to get kernel oopses over netconsole.
<txwikinger> Fujitsu: no problem
<txwikinger> I will tinker a little
<RAOF> Um.  The last comment on bug #194214.  What.  The.  Hell?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194214 in xorg-server "Keys get "stuck" down" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194214
<StevenK> RAOF: Errrr. Agreed.
<jdong> RAOF: ROFL. nice.
<jdong> I believe that's a case of TMI.
<StevenK> Utterly
<jdong> RAOF: but two posts back he says you're his hero
<jdong> RAOF: aren't you proud?
<RAOF> As punch!
<Fujitsu> RAOF: You never know, it could be useful information. X may have a porn detector and change behaviour.
<RAOF> Some sort of "autoscroll", maybe.
<RAOF> Or possibly a safe-input mode.  Who knows!
<Fujitsu> Anybody know how I can get kernel oopses written to disk? I can't get netconsole working.
<RAOF> I seem to remember a LKML flamefest about a logging framework that would let you save such things to disc.
<skwashd> ScottK: i am happy to discuss bug #206948 here if need more info
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 206948 in phpgroupware "phpGroupWare should be included in Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206948
<superm1> Fujitsu, kdump
<pleaseandthankyo> can i install ubuntu edubun xunbu kubuntu at the same time?
<nxvl> pleaseandthankyo: yes, if you have a hard drive with a lot of free space
<nxvl> pleaseandthankyo: but that's a question that you need to ask on #ubuntu, not here
<pleaseandthankyo> ok installed xubuntu and and goubuntu  on top of edubuntu where are they now? and how do i load them?
<Fujitsu> pleaseandthankyo: #ubuntu, please.
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: Can you please give bug #66206 your magical motu-tagging touch?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 66206 in malone "No advanced search option to search by bug privacy" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/66206
<LaserJock> looking
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: yeah, that's a bit unfortunate for trying to do SWAT work
<nixternal> tell them to open source malone and we will add it :p
<LaserJock> pfft, yeah right
<nixternal> haha
<Fujitsu> nixternal: I wish.
<nixternal> I know, that is exactly the reason I said it
<nixternal> I like to throw in LP and Free when either you or ScottK is around..it is fun :)
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: It's particularly bad as toggling the security tag doesn't toggle the ubuntu-security subscription.
 * Fujitsu is a rehabilitated version of ScottK.
<Hobbsee> heh
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Thanks for the vlc ack.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: y/w
<superm1> too bad i still didn't get it to properly build :(
<superm1> faad2 from within has the better of me right now.
<superm1> i'm going to have to defer this until tomorrow evening
<Fujitsu> superm1: The lack of quality of media players (ie. mplayer, vlc) is insane. So many security flaws, so delicate...
<superm1> rather unfortunate that's the way it is too
<Fujitsu> Indeed.
<RAOF> I don't see such problems with Totem, Rhythmbox, Banshee, etc.  Is gstreamer better written, or do all these problems merely appear further down the stack, in gst?
<Fujitsu> I think GStreamer just manages to not suck horribly.
<Fujitsu> Although it also doesn't seem to play as much.
<Fujitsu> And has sane devs.
<nixternal> I am in 'playing video' hell...mplayer, vlc..none of them want to work for me lately
<nixternal> got to the point that all vlc did was crash, so I uninstalled it
<Fujitsu> nixternal: Try the new mplayer that I finally got built yesterday.
<RAOF> I haven't encountered anything I couldn't play in quite a while.  On the other hand, I also don't aquire random samples of video in random containers with random codecs from teh intarwebs very much.
<nixternal> Fujitsu: have you uploaded it yet?
<Fujitsu> nixternal: I have. Just security fixes, but it now builds everywhere... more importantly it hasn't built in a while, and I want people to test it's not more broken :P
<nixternal> ok, must have updated earlier w/o me noticing it
 * StevenK found a HD video that he didn't have a codec for yesterday
<\sh> moins
<\sh> cody-somerville: dude, what do you need to get xubuntu rolling again?
 * cody-somerville rubs his eyes.
 * cody-somerville just woke up.
<cody-somerville> Gotta get ready for work. Chat with you later \sh?
<\sh> cody-somerville: ok :)
<\sh> cody-somerville: see you this evening at the meeting
<cody-somerville> :D
<cody-somerville> Awesome. Chow! :)
<Fujitsu> Any motu-release members around?
<Fujitsu> Does the following count as a feature?
<Fujitsu> * Patch to allow non-ASCII characters in notifications, etc.
<\sh> Fujitsu: I would say no..but it's just me...not a motu-release dude
<Fujitsu> It's part of Nagios 2.11, which has a security fix and several other bugfixes.
<\sh> well, I would say, that when notifications were not there , and they were added, then it's a new feature...but changing notificiations to show non-ascii chars...is not a new feature, more a fix for an annoying bug ;)
<\sh> waaaaa.....all seasons of southpark are online
<\sh> for free at least
<\sh> http://www.southparkstudios.com/episodes/ :) now I need an FLV downloader for it
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: ^^
<Fujitsu> TheMuso: Do you think I need a FFe for the above?
<TheMuso> Fujitsu: I wouldn't think so, but others may see it differently.
<TheMuso> It sounds more like a bug to me.
<Fujitsu> It could be, right.
<\sh> Fujitsu: upload ;)
<txwikinger> Fujitsu: I think I figured it out :)
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: i would say no
<Hobbsee> to your first qn
<Hobbsee> oh, they're the same qn
<mok0> Fujitsu: I can't grok this petsc problem...
<Fujitsu> mok0: Can you see the difference in the configure.log?
 * mok0 thinks
<mok0> Fujitsu: Just to recap: I gave up on your suggestion of installing the older petsc version in my SID builder, because it gave a whole cascade of required packages.
<ScottK> Fujitsu: Re Nagios I wouldn't call that a feature.
<Fujitsu> Lovely.
<mok0> Fujitsu: I am now trying to build the newest SID version of petsc, but even that is giving me troubles
<Fujitsu> ScottK: That seemed to be the general opinion. I filed a sync request some time ago.
<Fujitsu> ScottK: Thanks.
<ScottK> OK.  It's just starting the day here.
<ScottK> So I'm torn....
<mok0> ScottK: lovely sunshine here...
<ScottK> SPE (Stani's Python Editor) had a new release yesterday which is in Debian and I've got a sync request in for (bugfix release).
<ScottK> Today there's a new bug filed in Ubuntu against spe that says, oh BTW, I'm using the svn version.
 * Fujitsu has evaded 3 FFes today.
<mok0> Fujitsu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6090/
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: i doubt anyone's checking them or not anyway.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: of course, fi the turn out to be crack, then you will get yelled at, but...
<ScottK> So do I mark it invalid because they aren't using the Ubuntu package or leave it since the svn version he's using is probably the same as what'll be in Hardy.
<mok0> Fujitsu: Trying to build the merged 2.3.3-9
<Fujitsu> They were all security fixes, or security fixes + other fixes.
<mok0> You're in demand, Fujitsu, I'll just wait
<Fujitsu> mok0: Looking.
<Fujitsu> Debian bug #403078.
<ubotu> Debian bug 403078 in petsc "petsc: doesn't build as root" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/403078
<Fujitsu> The solution is to just not build it as root...
<Fujitsu> How're you trying to build it?
<bobbo> effie_jayx; are you still working on Bug #182049?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182049 in clustalw "man page -help vms reference wrongbi" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182049
<mok0> fakeroot debian/rules build
<mok0> Fujitsu: I can't even make a source package
<Fujitsu> mok0: Does debuild -S not work/
<mok0> Fujitsu: No
<Fujitsu> What dies?
<mok0> Fujitsu: oh, hang on
<mok0> Fujitsu: it seems to work, but I get a bunch of [: 7: ==: unexpected operator
<Fujitsu> mok0: It still seems to work OK.
<mok0> Fujitsu: it's building now... hang on
<mok0> ydrk, what an ugly build system...
<mok0> Fujitsu: those unexpected operators warnings are usually due to a null variable
<mok0> Fujitsu: ok, libpetsc2.3.3_2.3.3-9ubuntu1_amd64.deb was built
<mok0> Fujitsu: (just a crude merge using "grab_merge")
<Fujitsu> mok0: Great, I guess you should now try to build illuminator with it... hopefully it'll work.
<mok0> I'll do that next
<mok0> Fujitsu: arrg, I didn't remove all instances of the libspooles dep
<mok0> :(
<mok0> Fujitsu: No, I still get the "checking for PetscPrintf in -lpetsc... no" error
<mok0> Fujitsu: Hmm, it has to do with the mpi component
<Fujitsu> mok0: There was something in debian about LAM vs. OpenMPI or so. I forget.
<mok0> Fujitsu: yeah, that's part of it
<mok0> Fujitsu: I get this in config.log: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lmpi
<Fujitsu> mok0: Sounds like libpetsc-dev might want to depend on libopenmpi-dev.
<mok0> yes
<mok0> A lot of ScottK clones around here today :-)
<ScottK2> Not as many as yesterday which is why this one got to three.
<mok0> ScottK: :-) ...  thanks for taking serpentine off my hands btw. I was stressed out and fed up with not-applicaple upstream patches
<RainCT> Hi
<ScottK2> mok0: No problem.  I mostly got lucky as Debian took care of it and I could sync.
<mok0> ScottK2: oh, good
<ScottK2> mok0: Feel free to work on Bug #204895 as penance.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204895 in harvestman "Packages failed archive rebuild test possibly due to python-central transition" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204895
<mok0> ScottK: The idea is that packages should use python-central instead of python-support, is that right?
<ScottK2> mok0: No.  The idea is that some packages that use python-central hard coded stuff into debian/rules that now breaks the packages since python-central changed.
<mok0> ScottK2: ok
<ScottK2> mok0: You have to look at the build log and see why the package died.  About half these died for other reasons.
<ScottK2> mok0: Feel free to fix the other reasons too ...
<mok0> ScottK2: I will see if I can do something
<ScottK2> mok0: Great.  Thanks.
<mok0> atm I am working on the gfortran transistion
<mok0> which is almost done
<mok0> ScottK: I am not sure I like the new policy that you have to be an Ubuntu Member before you can join the MOTUs. There are 920 proposed members in that group, and that number is constantly rising.
<ScottK2> mok0: Well the key point is that the MOTU Council also gets the ability to make people a member, so you don't get caught in the general backlog.
<ScottK2> mok0: It's actually a reinstatement of an old requirement.
 * ScottK2 had to go to the CC to get member status before I could apply to MOTU.
<mok0> ScottK2: OK, the backlog concerned me. I can't see how 900 applications can ever get handled
<ScottK2> IIRC, you can still get them at the same time.
<Hobbsee> must be a motu meeting still
<ScottK2> Yes.
<Hobbsee> er, soon
<ScottK2> Thursday/Friday depending on where you live.
<mok0> Fujitsu: illumators build system is inconsistent in the way it understands the variable PETSC_DIR
<Fujitsu> mok0: Oh goody.
<mok0> Fujitsu: first it uses it to find a program called petscarch, where the variable needs to be set to "/usr"
<Fujitsu> mok0: I'll be off to bed shortly; there's a security team meeting in a bit under 6 hours.
<mok0> Fujitsu: another place it needs to be /usr/lib/petscdir/2.3.3
<mok0> Fujitsu: Ok, I'll struggle with this stuff. I am annoyed that I can't figure out why the package builds on SID but not on hardy
<mok0> Fujitsu: Probably some stupid little thing
<mok0> Fujitsu: are you still here?
<mok0> Fujitsu: one problem is that /usr/lib/libmpi.so -> /etc/alternatives/libmpi.so ->  /usr/lib/openmpi/lib/libmpi.so, which does not exist
<ScottK2> mok0: Do you build-dep on libopenmpi-dev?
<mok0> ScottK2: yes
<ScottK2> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=libmpi.so&mode=exactfilename&suite=hardy&arch=any
<ScottK2> claims that package provides that file.
<mok0> Scott, yes, but the alternative links to lbimpi.so.0 which is not there
<mok0> ScottK: the alternate link is wrong, it should point to libmpi.so instead
<ScottK2> I see.
<mok0> ScottK2: I don't know if that has happened on my local machine only when setting up the alternates
<mok0> ScottK2: ... and I haven't grokked the alternate system yet
<ScottK2> I guess have a look at the package and see.  It's a bit complex to write debian/rules for alternatives, but I think they are reasonable clear to read.
<mok0> ScottK2: but is there a utility to manipulate them?
<mok0> ah, update-alternatives
<ScottK2> Yes.
<mok0> Arrrrghh a cascading bug...
<ScottK2> mok0: The good news is that you're finding the real root cause and dealing with it and not just papering over it.
<mok0> ScottK: I guess...
<ScottK2> I reasonable fraction of the Main uploads I've done since I got core-dev have been unpapering over and fixing problems, so I may be a bit sensitive on the matter.
<ScottK2> I/A
<mok0> I need to figure out how and where /etc/alternatives/libmpi.so is being set
<ScottK2> Hobbsee: Would you please ack Bug 207101?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 207101 in xml2rfc "Please sync xml2rfc 1.33.dfsg-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207101
<mok0> I would like a pointer on how to fix this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6098/
<mok0> Ah got it
<Hobbsee> ScottK2: done
<ScottK2> Hobbsee: Thanks.
 * persia emerges from senescence to comment that update-alternatives is usually handled by postinst and prerm before submerging again
<mok0> persia: thanks. Yes I found the culprit in libopenmpi-dev.postinst
<mok0> now trying to see how I can fix it
<mok0> .. and how update-alternative works in general
<mok0> ... of course sudo ln -s -f works just fine :-)
<\sh> grmpf
<\sh> xvidcap segfaults
<\sh> and recordmydesktop doesn't work with pulseaudio :(
<\sh> or alsa somehow
<\sh> jdong: ping...you touched xvidcap the last time..did you see any segfaults?
<bddebian> Heya gang
<\sh> moins barry
<bddebian> Hi \sh
<ScottK2> mok0: If you need something sponsored so you can keep pressing forward, feel free to ping me.
<mok0> ScottK2: Thanks. I've nailed the openmpi bug
 * cody-somerville needs something sponsored :P
 * mok0 though cody-somerville was already a MOTU!
<mok0> cody-somerville: perhaps you didn't get your light saber yet?
<cody-somerville> I'm waiting for it in the mail :)
<cody-somerville> mok0, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/motu-council/2008-March/000953.html
<mok0> cody-somerville: hmm. Beware of your light saber swinging postman...
<mok0> cody-somerville: heh, yeah I saw that, and I also saw all the positive testimonials
<cody-somerville> :)
<cody-somerville> People are really just too kind ;]
<sistpoty|work> hi folks
<bddebian> Heya sistpoty|work
<sistpoty|work> hi bddebian
<cody-somerville> \o/
<cody-somerville> sistpoty|work, bddebian: Thanks for the kind words :)
<bddebian> cody-somerville: NP :)
<sistpoty|work> thanks for your work cody-somerville ;)
<jdong> \sh: I didn't test it very thoroughly, it was a straight sync from debian-multimedia
<cody-somerville> Heya \sh  :)
<jdong> \sh: though the previous uploads for the past like 2 years never built
<jdong> :)
<mok0> Hmm. How can I quickly see if a package belongs to main or universe?
<mok0> In LP
<soren> mok0: You can't.
<soren> afaik
<mok0> soren: great (notI)
<\sh> jdong: and now it segfaults ;)
<\sh> hey cody-somerville
<sistpoty|work> mok0: lp.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/<packagename> details thingy on the left, see component
<james_w> mok0: it says on the left
<cody-somerville> \sh, Did you want to talk shop? :)
 * mok0 looks
<durapraxis> Hi. can anyone tell me how to specify an apt source referring to an ssh server not running on port 22? I am able to use a server with the documented syntax, but I was not able to specify other port successfully (tried user@host:port and user@host::port, no luck).
<mok0> james_w: huh? Don't see it
<mok0> ah
<soren> That's just the source package, though.
<mok0> Typical of the confusing LP interface. In https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openmpi/ you don't see that info, but in https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy//+source/openmpi/ you do...
<sistpoty|work> (I prefer packages.ubuntu.com/<package> or packages.ubuntu.com/src:<sourcepackage> though *g*)
<mok0> sistpoty|work: yeah, another of the plethora of webpages you have to browse to get at the info you want. Grrrr
<broonie> mok0: tbf, a package could move between releases.
<mok0> broonie: sure, but there could still be links
<soren> mok0: Er.. You *do* see it on the first page, too.
<soren> mok0: At the top.
<soren> mok0: but it's still just the source package.
 * mok0 looks
<soren> mok0: In the table there.
<mok0> *blush*
<mok0> ooops. over-reacting there..
 * mok0 appologizes
<\sh> cody-somerville: just tell me what you guys need to get xubuntu get rolling again for ibex?
<mok0> cody-somerville: is this a bribe?
<ScottK> mok0: There's a publishing history page for the package that shows Main/Universe
<cody-somerville> :)
<cody-somerville> \sh, Most man power :)
<mok0> ScottK: Yes, very embarrassing.
<ScottK> mok0: You aren't over-reacting IMO.  LP is painful IMO.
<\sh> cody-somerville: what especially...packaging dudes, development dudes etc?
<ScottK> mok0: I had a long IRC argument with SABDFL over that and lost.  It used to be on the main package page.
<emgent> heya
<mok0> ScottK2: It's what you expect, so when you don't see things immediately, things come to a boil :-)
<soren> ScottK: Which page is "the main package page"?
<mok0> The problem is that there are too many "views" in LP.
<sistpoty|work> soren: oh nice... the component isn't there yet in stable though
<mok0> ... and not enough links between them
<soren> sistpoty|work: Oh, I see.
<emgent> ScottK: CVE-2007-6341 will be published shortly :)
<ubotu> Net/DNS/RR/A.pm in Net::DNS 0.60 build 654, as used in packages such as SpamAssassin and OTRS, allows remote attackers to cause a denial of service (program "croak") via a crafted DNS response. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2007-6341)
<mok0> For example, you cannot report a bug from a package page which is really dumb. (disclaimer: at least I can't see one)
<ScottK> emgent: Great.  Thanks for your work on that.
<cody-somerville> \sh, Well, packaging isn't too bad because mr_pouit has continued to be committed to helping with the xfce4 related packages and gauvain helps out here and there too
<cody-somerville> \sh, But there is a distinction between packaging and development
<cody-somerville> \sh, I'm currently the only individual helping "develop" Xubuntu.
<ScottK> soren: Actually looking on edge, it's made it's way back on.  https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/postfix
<cody-somerville> \sh, The testing department is also lacking
<ScottK> mok0: I'm not the right person to talk to.  It's been explained to me by senior launchpad developers that because I do not agree that the current user interface is better than the old (pre-beta) interface my opinions on Launchpad are not credible.
<cody-somerville> \sh, and I think you can also deduct that I intend to give Xubuntu more structure then my predecessors have. So advice, tips, and ideas on how to turb-charge Xubuntu and the Xubuntu community would be greatly appreciated.
<\sh> cody-somerville: so...you will discuss this in todays meeting, right? I hope to get home early so I can attend the meeting...let's see what I can do :)
<sistpoty|work> ScottK: it's at least much better than when we started using malone *g*
<cody-somerville> \sh, Most certainly.
<mok0> ScottK: Ah, so the interface is good _by_ _definition_ ;-)
<tbf> broonie: ?
<cody-somerville> \sh, There are three main objectives to the meeting:
<ScottK> sistpoty|work: I get in trouble because I think it's declining.  IMO It peaked just before they cut over to the beta U/I.
<mok0> Gotta run, see you guys later...
<cody-somerville> 1) Discuss and find consensus for an Xubuntu mission statement
<broonie> tbf: Oops, sorry - I was saying 'tbf' as sort for to be fair rather than trying to address you.
<cody-somerville> 2) Determine the core objectives of Xubuntu
<ScottK> sistpoty|work: Apparently because I can't see the inherent superiority of CSS over tables, I don't understand.
<ScottK> sistpoty|work: So apparently in the Launchpad world things that are invisible to the user define the quality of the user interface.
<cody-somerville> 3) and create a strategy for achieving those goals
<cody-somerville> \sh, I'm hoping at the end of the meeting, myself and the other key contributors will have something concrete to show to the world.
<sistpoty|work> jdong: mind looking at bug #204928
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204928 in amule "[FeatureFreeze Exception] New aMule 2.2.0 pre-release snapshot and build with uPnP " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204928
<sistpoty|work> ?
<\sh> 3/window 15
<\sh> blah
 * Iulian smiles
<Iulian> Oh no!
<cody-somerville> persia, I'm a tiny bit confused about the e-mail I just got.
<cody-somerville> persia, Does the MOTU Council plan to reschedule or just wait until the next regularly scheduled call to deal with those issue issues?
<persia> cody-somerville: Not enough of us were present to have a real meeting.  The items listed were those items that ought to have been discussed, but weren't./
<persia> I don't have an answer yet.  It's too soon after not enough of us were present to know if enough of us can get together to have this call at a new time.
<cody-somerville> oh :(
<juliank> bug #199696: I attached a debdiff to fix the problem, but it needs to be uploaded.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 199696 in aria2 "Won't Install - tries to overwrite /usr/share/locale/locale.alias" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199696
<jdong> sistpoty|work: I don't think I have anything useful to say about amule, I don't know much about it except people get VERY ANGRY when it's not the latest snapshot +/- 1 hour.
<jdong> :D
<sistpoty|work> heh
<sistpoty|work> thanks jdong
<jdong> sure, sorry I can't be of more help
<mario_limonciell> jdong, that's the same way people get about myth :)
<sistpoty|work> well, that was quite some help to me, actually ;)
<jdong> wow this is the morning for learning things the hard way
<jdong> (1) Fn-F2 does literally what one'd expect  it to do in the Eeepc
<jdong> when "toggling" the wifi, the BIOS actually detaches it from the PCI bus.
<jdong> (2) FreeBSD gets VERY VERY MAD when PCI devices suddenly go poof.
<jdong> so mad that it decided to tell me about it enough times to overflow /var
<rockstar_> I went to the class meeting yesterday and learned about fixing FTBFS packages.  I'm looking at one right now that has an error that "<dependency package> (still installed)"  Does that mean the package needs to be removed from its dependencies?
<sebner> sistpoty|work: what do you think about http://incoming.debian.org/audacious_1.5.0-2_i386.changes ?
<persia> rockstar_: Can you point to a build log?  More context might be helpful to understand your question.
<rockstar_> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/12784304/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-i386.gtk-doc_1.10-1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<sistpoty|work> sebner: currently I'm thinking a) it's a link to a changes file b) I should stop reading mailing lists and c) I should get back to work ;)
<sebner> sistpoty|work: ^^
<sistpoty|work> damn, I'm procrastinating again *g*
<durapraxis> Hi. can anyone tell me how to specify an apt source referring to an _SSH_ server _NOT_ running on port 22?
<jdong> APT works over SSH?
<sistpoty|work> sebner: yes, we should bring this in. is your sync request still open?
<sebner> sistpoty|work: not synced yet, yes. Just change it + leave a message?
<sistpoty|work> sebner: yes, update version and such (and set it to incomplete, until audacious source landed in unstable, should happen somewhen tonight iirc)
<sebner> sistpoty|work: great. :)
<persia> rockstar_: Best to find out why openjade was added to build-conflicts, and what is providing openjade now.  It may no longer be needed, or there may be something more subtly wrong with the dependency tree.
<rockstar_> persia, yea, that's what I figured.  I just wanted to make sure before I went ahead with research.
<sebner> sistpoty|work: test-build was fine. there shouldn't be any problems :)
<sistpoty|work> sebner: great
<tbf> sistpoty|work: what do you think? anything i can do for helping the FFe request to succeed?
<sistpoty|work> tbf: which one are you referring to?
<tbf> sistpoty|work: gnome-lirc-properties
<tbf> let me grab the lp id
<tbf> sistpoty|work: LP #192368
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192368 in ubuntu "[FFe] Please add gnome-lirc-properties" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192368
<sistpoty|work> slangasek: would there be time for the archive admins to walk gnome-lirc-properties walk through source-new? (FFe for new ubuntu package, see above)
<slangasek> sistpoty|work: I expect so, but can't really promise it
<sistpoty|work> thanks slangasek
<sistpoty|work> tbf: now you'll only need to find another motu-release member to approve it, e.g. ScottK ;)
<amenado> a request, kindly include or modify these documents for 7.10 and the upcoming 8.04 please  https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/installation-guide/i386/index.html  currently they are not available for these versions
<tbf> sistpoty|work: ah, ok. thank you.
<sistpoty|work> np
<ScottK2> amenado: This isn't the right channel for such a request.
<ScottK2> amenado: Is there an #ubuntu-doc channel?
<ScottK2> tbf: Is the package ready for upload?
<amenado> ScottK2->  i dont know, but some here knows the right contacts.. i dont
<ScottK2> amenado: There is an #ubuntu-doc channel and that's the place to discuss it.
<tbf> ScottK2: i have the source package, that's uploaded to revu, and i have built packages in the openismus ppa
<tbf> ScottK2: guess a binary package is needed for upload?
<ScottK2> tbf: No.  Source, but it needs two MOTUs to advocate for it.
<ScottK2> sistpoty|work: I think the package ought to be advocated and ready for upload before we approve the FFe.
<sistpoty|work> ScottK2: it used to be... are there new comments?
<tbf> ScottK2: in revu the package is advocated by sistpoty and superm1: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2181
<ScottK2> Ah.
<ScottK2> OK.
<ScottK2> tbf: Approved.
<ScottK2> sistpoty|work or superm1: Would you please upload it.
<tbf> ScottK2: thanks alot!
<sistpoty|work> ScottK2: unless superm1 is faster, I'll do so once I'm home
<ScottK2> mario_limonciell: ^^^
<mario_limonciell> yeah I can handle that :)
<ScottK2> It's a bad day when fixing a bug has to start with fixing the test driver to stimulate the bug ....
<bddebian> heh
<mario_limonciell> tbf, it's uploaded.  Thanks! :)
<tbf> mario_limonciell: groovy! i have to thank you guys for reviewing and supporting it!
<nixternal> hey mario lemonsquare...think your nick could be any longer there? how many times have we told ya, size doesn't matter :p
<mario_limonciell> nixternal, actually it doesn't even fit my whole last name
<nixternal> its that whole size thing :p
<sistpoty|work> size does matter... at least when speaking of ints and pointers on amd64 *g*
<ScottK2> True, but nixternal seems very focused on the size question.  It seems to come up regularly.  I wonder why ...
<sistpoty|work> heh
<jpatrick> ScottK2: jealousy
<nixternal> haha, your heads are in the gutter
<broonie> looking at the stars
<nixternal> hehe
<mok0> ScottK: I need a sponsor for Bug #207125
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 207125 in openmpi "[hardy] libopenmpi-dev creates dangling symlink in /etc/alternatives" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207125
<ScottK2> mok0: Looking
 * tsmithe pokes slomo_; you around?
<effie_jayx> cody-somerville, I am willing tocontribute in whatever I can.. I can't come to the meeting I have to run to work
<effie_jayx> cody-somerville, I shall keep an eye out for the log
<cody-somerville> effie_jayx, okay, thanks :)
 * effie_jayx loves xubuntu...
<effie_jayx> I still have the first computer I ever bough with my own salary. and I owe that to xubuntu
<cody-somerville> :)
 * sistpoty|work heads home... cya
<maeldur> hi
<norsetto> mok0: are you working on meep?
<mok0> norsetto: I am looking at it as we speak :-)
<ScottK2> Hell norsetto.
<ScottK2> err
<ScottK2>  Hello ....
<ScottK2> Sorry
<sebner> buona sera norsetto :) Nice to see you here again
<norsetto> mok0: I just uploaded fftw, which should fix the ftbfs
<ScottK2> norsetto: You have to push mok0 to apply for MOTU so he can be oldest.
<mok0> :-)
<norsetto> scottk2: is he THAT old ;-)
<norsetto> sebner: hi there
<mok0> I'm young at heart :-)
<ScottK2> norsetto: Practically ancient.
<broonie> Do you have any parent & child combos yet?
<mok0> I have both :-)
<broonie> I mean involved in Ubuntu.
<mok0> None of my kids are geeks though :-(
 * ScottK2 has kids that are sufficiently not into computers that when I switched them from Windows to Linux they didn't notice.
<norsetto> mok0: ok, so your parents are :-)
<sebner> ScottK: rofl. Hmm new ubuntu contributors. :P
<mok0> norsetto: I'm afraid I'm the only one in my family. A disgrace it is
<ScottK2> I've tried to interest them, but no luck so far.
<mok0> ScottK2: You need to interest them in programming
<ScottK2> One of them has done a little Python, but didn't stick with it.
<ScottK2> My wife is learning shell scripting though.  She's the most likey candidate.
<mok0> Ah!
<sebner> xD
<mok0> My wife writes HTML :-)
<mok0> ... and a bit of PHP
<norsetto> my wife cooks :P
<sebner> yeah. new members for ubuntu women
<sebner> norsetto: that's the best of all ^^
<norsetto> sebner: yeah, my belly can witness :-(
<mok0> Unfortunately my Ubuntu box here at home is dead.
<sebner> ^^
<mok0> norsetto: it's better getting a belly from good food, than from the traditional geek menu
<sebner> or beer :P
<ScottK2> mok0: openmpi uploaded
<mok0> ScottK2: cool! Thanks!
<pochu> from bug 207103 it looks like amulegui is linked against libbfd, but it isn't on my system... does anyone have an idea on why he gets that error?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 207103 in amule "amulegui doesn't start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207103
<cody-somerville> jono_, You're still good for the meeting in 30 mins?
<jono_> cody-somerville: yep
<jono_> which channel?
<cody-somerville> #ubuntu-meeting
<jono_> ok cool
<milli> ScottK2: any requests to pull in postgresql 8.2.7 and  backport to Feisty?
<milli> some critical bug fixes there
 * milli is pulling source from sid and compiling for now...
<ScottK2> Looking
<milli> looks like it's in Hardy/universe already...
<milli> just not built
<milli> (source)
<ScottK2> It's built.
<ScottK2> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/postgresql-8.2/8.2.7-1
 * milli is looking on wrong machine...  k
<milli> well, I'm building it on Feisty... will report.
 * ScottK2 hands milli https://launchpad.net/feisty-backports/+filebug
<ScottK2> Please include in the bug report a statement to the effect that it build, installs, and runs.
<leonel> milli: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/feisty-changes/2008-March/008877.html    it's comming ..
<milli> ah, ok.
<ScottK2> milli: So nevermind about the backport, just enable feisty-proposed and be a tester.
<milli> figured someone was on top it all... ;-)
<ScottK2> leonel: Thanks.
 * milli kills build
<leonel> ScottK2:  hello ScottK2 !
<ScottK2> leonel: Hello.
<cody-somerville> There is an Xubuntu community meeting taking place in #ubuntu-meeting in roughly 15 minutes. If you're interested in getting involved in Xubuntu or are interested in the future direction of the project, please feel free to join us. For background information, please see: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/xubuntu-devel/2008-March/005242.html
<milli> ty ScottK2 .  Is installed and running, no problems so far.  Web site front-end worky.  ;-)
<ScottK2> milli: Great.  There should be a bug mentioning that update.  It's worth you commenting that it works.
<emgent> ScottK2: ubuntu security meeting in #ubuntu-hardened
 * norsetto <- dinner
<LaserJock> is a diffstat (for a FFe) done on the .orig.tar.gz
<LaserJock> or on a debdiff?
<ScottK> LaserJock: Unpacked tarball without a debian dir in it.
<LaserJock> 591 files changed, 48876 insertions(+), 52259 deletions(-)
<LaserJock> I suppose that's not awesome for a microrelease
<ScottK2> Wahoo.
<ScottK2> Depens on what they are.
<geser> LaserJock: was configure{,.in} also changed?
<LaserJock> aclocal.m4
<LaserJock> that's 6169 of it
<geser> LaserJock: how big is the package?
<LaserJock> 80+MB
<nixternal> OK you regex gurus, need a little help with a funky watch file
<ScottK2> Moving stuff can also cause misleading results LaserJock.
<sebner> buona sera DktrKranz
<geser> LaserJock: and the other 590 files are all code or also documentation
<LaserJock> it's a lot of translation work it looks like
<nixternal> pkg name:  foo-1.0~alpha2
<nixternal> upstream is foo-1.0-alpha2
<geser> and 590 changed files on a 80+MB package doesn't look that big
<nixternal> how do I get my watch file to ignore that -alpha2
<geser> nixternal: how does the watch file look currently?
<nixternal> http://kblogger.pwsp.net/files/kblogger-(.*).tar.bz2
<LaserJock> ok, so 40 files are Makefile.in, 9 are .po, 350 are .ogg, and 15 are .pngs
<DktrKranz> hey sebner
<Laney> Is there a page on the wiki or elsewhere that explains how the archives work? I'm thinking about NEW here
<geser> Laney: what do you want to know about NEW?
<Laney> Well I've seen people talking about it a few times, and a sync request I'm interested in has "(NEW)" next to it on Launchpad. I was just wondering what that means as I guess that's what's holding it back from the mirrors.
<geser> nixternal: what about mangling the version in the watch file?
<nixternal> hrmm, mangling might help
<geser> nixternal: uversionmangle=s/-/~/
<geser> or dversionmangle=s/~/-/
<nixternal> uversionmangle worked
<ScottK> mok0: Please let me know when you want sponsorship for an upload to fix the openmpi build failures.
<Laney> james_w: ping
<james_w> Hi Laney
<Laney> james_w: Hey, was it you that proposed a packaking jam on ubuntu-uk?
<james_w> yep
<Laney> james_w: Ah, cool. Well I've added it to the meeting agenda for today at 2030 if you're interested in coming along
<james_w> #ubuntu-uk?
 * Laney nods
<james_w> I missed the announcement. I'll be there after eating. Thanks for the heads up.
<Laney> np :)
<mok0> ScottK: ok, will do. I now need to wait for other library dependencies to update.
<ScottK2> Sure thng.
<ScottK2> Just let me know.
<StevenHarperUK> Hi can anyone tell me if I have missed anything on my new candidate : bug #205984
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 205984 in easycrypt "Candidate revision easycrypt_0.2.2.10-0ubuntu1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205984
<StevenHarperUK> it is subscribed to : ubuntu-universe-sponsors
<\sh> another bugfix=?
<\sh> I'll do it :)
<StevenHarperUK> \sh: yes I missed the revsion number in the about page
<StevenHarperUK> \sh: thanks a lot : its the last one : promise :P
<RAOF_> StevenHarperUK: I _hate_ doing that.  I now try to define the version _once_ (in autofoo) and use that everywhere :)
<\sh> StevenHarperUK: uploading
<\sh> StevenHarperUK: done
<\sh> persia: thanks for uus team add :)
<StevenHarperUK> \sh: thanks a lot
<\sh> StevenHarperUK: np
<mok0> dang! LP is sluggish
<blueyed> somebody with ide devices around?
<\sh> ide as in cdrom?
<blueyed> ide as in /sys/bus/ide/devices/*/block*
<\sh> hmm...needs to boot up the other desktop
<blueyed> \sh: not that important.. I think it's the same as with "scsi".. bug 89269..
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 89269 in acpi-support "power.sh: wrong laptop_mode activation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/89269
<blueyed> It seems like hdparm gets never called in laptop_mode_{disable,enable}!
<rockstar_> Is there a faster download mirror for the hardy beta?
<blueyed> rockstar_: torrents are usually fast.
 * rockstar_ didn't even think of the torrent
<JediMaster> Hey guys, I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask, but I'm building some packages for a mysql utility I'm writing that I would like to eventually get into ubuntu, but I'm testing it at the moment. I've got the package and installer working fine, but I'm having trouble finding any info at all about signing the package so that I don't keep getting warnings about the package not being authenticated when atp-get install/updating
<geser> JediMaster: it's not the signing of the package but the signing of your repository
<mok0> JediMaster: you need to have a gpg key
<\sh> blueyed: ah so I need also a laptop...well..this will be a problem :)
<\sh> but ok..good night folks
<JediMaster> ahh, that makes sense, it's been a long time since I've touched GPG =)
<blueyed> \sh_away: well, no.. I only wanted to confirm that it's broken for "ide", too.
<JediMaster> geser / mok0: don't suppose there's any docs anywhere about signing repositories?
<mok0> JediMaster: like geser said, you sign the repository files Packages and Release (AFAIR)
<mok0> JediMaster: with a detached signature, which is put in Release.gpg
<geser> JediMaster: you need a Release and Release.gpg and apt knowing the key you signed the archive with
<JediMaster> ok, will try that, don't think I've got a Release file at all yet, will create that now, thanks guys
<JediMaster> next silly question =): Is there a utility to update the Release file with all the MD5 sums?
<lifeless> apt-ftp
<JediMaster> ta
<mok0> JediMaster: ... and reprepro, falcon, mini-dinstall
<mok0> JediMaster: there are several flavours of utilities that can be used to create archive
<JediMaster> ohh reprepro signs the repos too =)
<JediMaster> thanks again mok0
<mok0> JediMaster: np
<mok0> JediMaster: yeah it's quite nifty
<JediMaster> mok0: hmm nifty... reminds me of that old online comic, what the heck was it called? lol
<mok0> JediMaster: Heh, don't know actually
<JediMaster> sluggy! that was it =)
 * mok0 googles sluggy
<JediMaster> I take it you're from the uk? Nifty is a pretty british thing to say =)
<mok0> JediMaster: I am from Denmark
<mok0> JediMaster: are you USArican?
<JediMaster> nope, from Engiland ;-)
<mok0> Hehe, ok
<mok0> ... I thought you were going to say Courisant :-)
<RainCT> Uploading to ubuntu (via ftp to upload.ubuntu.com): Connection failed, aborting. Check your network (111, 'Connection refused')
<RainCT> any idea why I get this? :S
<JediMaster> mok0: not that sad ;-)
<mok0> RainCT: can you connect manually?
<JediMaster> and it's "Coruscant" =D
<mok0> JediMaster: ah, of course, the spelling... you would know, of course :-)
<emgent> ScottK2: USN too is out :)
<RainCT> mok0: ftp: connect: Connection refused
<JediMaster> mok0: what, with living there and all
<JediMaster> mok0: just trying to figure out reprepro (what a mouthful)
<norsetto> is upload.ubuntu.com down?
<mok0> norsetto: It looks dead from here
<norsetto> RIP ....
<mok0> JediMaster: It's not that bad, actually
<JediMaster> connection refused from here (uk)
<emgent> heya norsetto :)
<mok0> JediMaster: there's a single config file IIRC
<RainCT> well, I'm going to sleep... good night :)
<norsetto> heya emgent
<Nightrose> A
<Nightrose> sorry cat on keyboard :P
<crimsun> Fujitsu: RE: vlc+bundled x264&faad -> hysterical raisins
<Fujitsu> crimsun: Any way to remove said hysterical raisins?
<crimsun> Fujitsu: haven't investigated for the newer versions.  I did for breezy, but I suspect things have changed.
<geser> Nightrose: and your cat hit only 'A'?
<crimsun> by the time I had it decently working, freeze was upon us
<crimsun> I'll see if I still have the diffs on another FS
<Fujitsu> crimsun: I might have a look at what Debian does for Intrepid.
<norsetto> g'night folks
<JediMaster> does anyone here use reprepro? I'm having trouble finding much documentation relating to signing the repos with gpg/reprepro
#ubuntu-motu 2008-03-27
 * JediMaster kicks Czessi
<cody-somerville> oh my
<JediMaster> Any admins about that can just temporary ban him so he doesn't rejoin next time?
<jdong> !ops ^^^
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops ^^^ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jdong> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Hobbsee, Riddell, sladen, fbond, mneptok, gnomefreak, Seveas, dholbach, elkbuntu, PriceChild, or jpatrick!
<Hobbsee> what?
<Pici> Czessi_
<jdong> Hobbsee: Czessi_ excess flooding
<ScottK2> emgent: I saw the USN.  Thanks.
<Pici> in -bugs too
 * Pici doesnt have ze power
<jdong> Hobbsee: probably a bf to -ops?
<cody-somerville> Pici, we all used to have powers but they seem to have disappeared.
<jdong> cody-somerville: yeah I tried a couple /cs o's before giving up :)
<cody-somerville> He is in -marketing too
<jdong> the dynamic duo to the rescue!
 * jdong is so gonna get killed for that one
<JediMaster> he probably just needs to be banned for a few min so he doesn't reconnect
<JediMaster> thanks guys =)
 * PriceChild messages him to talk in #ubuntu-ops when ready
 * Hobbsee hates irssi for ban stuff.
<PriceChild> actually that's a silly idea... /me trundles on
<jdong> Hobbsee: it's not exactly as intuitive as xchat's /cs bans.
<Hobbsee> yeah
<azeem> Hobbsee: http://svn.donarmstrong.com/don/trunk/home_modules/irc/.irssi/scripts/auto_bleh.pl is ok
<Hobbsee> yeah, i just need to remember how to use it
<azeem>  /ab <nick> reason
<JediMaster> ahhh yess!! I've not completely automated my package building, uploading, adding the new .deb to the repos and it's all signed too, purrrfect, thanks guys for the help, reprepro did the trick nicely
<jdong> azeem: yeah it's okay and what I use but still not as good as xchat
<PriceChild> azeem: doesn't do forwards
<azeem> oh well
<ScottK2> \sh_away: There's a new gnucash version proposed for a merge/FFe.  Would you please have a look at it.
<ScottK2> Here's something that would be useful ...
<ScottK2> A cvs/svn wrapper that looks at what kind of respository you are in and substitues cvs/svn as needed.
<ScottK2> I'm using cvs for the first time in about a year and I type svn command instead of cvs command a significant fraction of the time.
<bddebian> Heya gang
<ScottK2> Heya bddebian.
<bddebian> Hi ScottK2
 * ScottK2 just diss'ed you in #debian-python
<bddebian> Yeah, so I noticed, thanks :-)
<Hobbsee> you know, the lag to here is really not too bad, considering i'm ssh'ing to the US, then back to austraila...
 * ajmitch is used to that
<ScottK2> Heya ajmitch.
<ScottK2> ajmitch: Thanks a bunch still for the return of the RC bug tracker.  I've gotten an number of good fixes in I wouldn't have otherwisel.
<Flannel> Hey guys, do alpha/beta versions of Ubuntu have debug symbols included in them? (that get removed for the final?)
<jdong> no
<ajmitch> ScottK2: NP, glad it was of some help
<ajmitch> no doubt it's probably buggy & should be improved
<ScottK2> ajmitch: It's about a billion percent better than anything anyone else has provided.
<Hobbsee> dear eclipse, plz stop stealing all cpu.  kthxbye.
<ScottK2> Isn't that a feature of eclipse.  No being distracted by that awful multi-tasking?
<Hobbsee> oh, there we are
<cr4ck3r> hi
<cr4ck3r> alooooooooooo
<bddebian> So ajmitch is back in action??
<ajmitch> no
<bddebian> c'mon you're never out of action!! :)
<ScottK2> He's at least slightly more present.
<jdong> err....
<jdong> the Safari for Windows EULA says I can only "install this Software on one Apple-labeled Computer"
<bddebian> And still more useful than me :)
<jdong> but iTunes is forcing me to install Safari on this non-Apple Windows machine.
<jdong> this has got to be illegal?
<pochu> lol
<bddebian> What the hell is Safari?
<jdong> bddebian: lol
<jdong> bddebian: I'm sorry, BrowserKit :D
<tritium> Hi ajmitch.
<ajmitch> hello tritium
<milli> ScottK2: eesh.  git 1.5.4.4 backport is painful
<milli> slightly
<ScottK2> milli: What needs to be done?
<milli> bddebian: Safari is something you go on in Australia or Africa to see wild animals do crazy things
<ScottK2> milli: Feisty was along time ago.   You should consider upgrading.
<bddebian> heh
<milli> ScottK2: well, yeah.  Will get there once Hardy is baked..  ;-)
<bddebian> jdong: OK, what the hell is BrowserKit? :)
<milli> ScottK2:  asciidoc deps needs to be (<< 7.1.0), and tcl8.5 -> tcl8.4, but /usr/bin/wish8.5 is hard-coded into the gitk executable, so that needs a patching.
<milli> and there's not tk8.5 depends in control..  oops
<milli> (source is from sid)
<milli> and it's prolly only a big deal to me right now, so no worries.
 * milli is installing issue tracker that has git repo browser in it and require git-core 1.5.4.2 or better...
<ScottK2> How about 1.5.4.3 from Hardy.  I bet it actually builds.
<ScottK2> milli: Do we want 1.5.4.4 for Hardy?
<milli> ScottK2: 1.5.4.3 is good enough for me
<milli> thus it's there already
<ScottK2> OK.
 * milli panics for a second thinking it's a Survivor night
 * Hobbsee sees a broken getdeb system
 * Hobbsee advises a resinstall.
<ScottK2> Hobbsee: Isn't that redundant?
<Hobbsee> ScottK2: system lookup error for gnome-system-monitor, after installing pidgin, etc, from getdeb.  yay.
<Hobbsee> i'd wondered why the version sof libc6, etc, were different..
<ScottK2> Heh.
<ScottK2> But they don't want to get involved in packaging for Ubuntu proper because we're too picky....
<jdong> ScottK2: you saw the transmission packages from Friday right?
<jdong> ScottK2: essentially they will ship a single transmission package that on install will cause dpkg overwrite errors to transmission-{cli,common,gtk}
<jdong> ScottK2: when I complained about this behavior, the response I got back was "this only happens if the user has transmission installed from Ubuntu"
 * jdong gives up
<ScottK2> jdong: This is Transmission upstream making their own packages?
<jdong> ScottK2: no this is a getdeb packager
<jdong> ScottK2: we love transmission upstream :)
<ScottK2> Ah.
<ScottK2> Back on getdeb.
<ScottK2> Figures
<ScottK2> No, I didn't see their packages.
<jdong> ScottK2: well essentially it was a blind cdbs dh_make from the looks of it, with no regards to properly dealing with upgrades from Ubuntu packages
<jdong> ooh! I have the diff.gz!
<jdong> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5975/
<ScottK2> By policy they don't deal with upgrades.  They saw to uninstall all getdeb packages before an upgrade.
<ScottK2> Which is a step up from the late not so lamented Automatix that just broke later Ubuntu upgrades and blamed Ubuntu.
<ScottK2> I just love the Launchpad design.
<ScottK2> When you convert a bug to a question, it sets the bug status to invalid.
<ScottK2> If the bug was already invalid, guess what?
<ScottK2> You got it.  The bug cannot be converted back to a question.
<Fujitsu> ScottK2: It oopses?
<ScottK2> No.  It tells you that because the bug may be valid somewhere else, it can't be converted.
<ScottK2> I suspect it's a default response if changing to invalid doesn't work.
<ScottK2> Typical of Launchpad's well thought out designs.
<nixternal> ScottK2 and Fujitsu: you know if it was open sourced we could fix that :p
 * nixternal ducks
<Fujitsu> nixternal: But Hobbsee's not here.
<nixternal> oh she is, just hiding
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: i am now...
<Hobbsee> ScottK2: yeah, exctly, so they use the same version number of libc6 as us.
<Hobbsee> jdong: damn that's stupid!
<Hobbsee> ScottK2: that's...classy
<nixternal> I love how you come back and just comment all at once
<jdong> lol it's a FIFO :)
<nixternal> exactly
 * ScottK2 followed it just fine.
 * Hobbsee was at tute
 * Hobbsee is still having getdeb nightmares, though :P
<jdong> as did I. It's not any different than a laggy splitty day :)
<nixternal> getdeb rocks!
<jdong> Hobbsee: haha those are here to last :)
<nixternal> bahahaha
 * jdong writes the UpdateManagerForceOverwriteByDefault spec... :D
<nixternal> turkey, right as I was in the middle of typing
<ScottK2> Then it worked.
<nixternal> anywho, #kubuntu is starting to see people go 'I tried to upgrade to hardy per the instructions on h.u.c/community but I am getting these errors'
<nixternal> ask to see their sources.list, and guess what is in there
<ScottK2> If getdeb would just use a PPA, they could even serve their crack out of the Canonical data center.
<Hobbsee> nixternal: turkey, hey?
<nixternal> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Hobbsee> nixternal: are they getting the libc6 error, or?
<nixternal> ;p
<nixternal> i seen the highlight while talking to another person
<nixternal> gahahahahaha
<nixternal> damn, you have a TOO MUCH CRACK flag, I like that one
<ScottK2> Cool.  First time that's ever happened to me.
 * nixternal whistles
<nixternal> scared them away Hobbsee!!!
<nixternal> hahahahaha
<nixternal> /mode +b mdomsch!*@*##dont_run_away_scared bddebian!*@*##dont_run_away_scared
<nixternal> :p
<nixternal> oops, forgot a b in there
<Hobbsee> heh
<Fujitsu> Aw, we can't all op now.
<Fujitsu> No more crazy op-abuse wars, I guess.
<Hobbsee> for good reason :P
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> 00:15:18 [notice(ChanServ!ChanServ@services.)] An access level of [10] is required for [OP] on #ubuntu-motu
<nixternal> heh, anyone remember /fuckem on the BitchX client? that was the mofo of evilness right there
<nixternal> that was about 10 years ago already...jeesh time flies when you are having fun
<Fujitsu> nixternal: I had the pleasure of getting BitchX removed.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: nwo try with yada and checkinstall.
<Fujitsu> They're not horrifically insecure.
<nixternal> you think?
<nixternal> how many times was BitchX taken over by hackers and turned into a RootKit?
<jdong> Hobbsee: alien should go though, in all seriousness
<jdong> Hobbsee: almost always that tool is misused
<ScottK2> Trying to do something that actually can't be done.
<jdong> ScottK2: like compiling eclipse 3.3? :)
<ScottK2> Not that hard
<Hobbsee> jdong: i know.
<Hobbsee> jdong: if only lsbrelease didn't require it...
<warp10> Good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<theseinfeld> LucidFox you there?
<LucidFox> yes
<theseinfeld> when you have time, will you take another look at the http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=libdc1394-22
<theseinfeld> please :)
<theseinfeld> LucidFox I hope that we could get it in soon so I can focus on other packages
<LaserJock> dholbach: how often is the 5-a-day stats page updated?
<dholbach> LaserJock: every hour I think
<LaserJock> ah, so it is :-)
<dholbach> we have quite some busy Teams there :)
 * LaserJock puts ubuntu-nevada in 2nd place today ;-)
<dholbach> I didn't know you were in Nevada
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> I had a good couple days, 21 bugs
<cody-somerville> u-u-s queue is getting big :)
<YokoZar> dholbach: *hugs*
<dholbach> :)))
<cody-somerville> :)
<\sh> hmm...hugging time?
<\sh> YokoZar: hey congrats :)
<\sh> yust read the good news
 * YokoZar hugs \sh
<cool> what are this hugs for :p
<cody-somerville> YokoZar, is motu now
<huats> YokoZar: congrats
<\sh> YokoZar: go get wine rocking ;)
<\sh> ScottK: the merge of gnucash was not correct of Fred...redone it...checking for build errors now and install stuff....but we want it in hardy...:)
<\sh> grmpf
<\sh> why is it so hard to get recordmydesktop and audio to run?
<\sh> I want to capture the sound from a sound app, but it always gets my mic
<mok0> Fujitsu: I found the bug. petsc has nothing to do with it
<Fujitsu> mok0: Was that the openmpi upload I saw earlier?
<mok0> Fujitsu: yes it was
<Fujitsu> Good to hear.
<mok0> Fujitsu: so no reason to muck more with petsc
<mok0> Fujitsu: but for illuminator, I recommend a sync
<mok0> Fujitsu: should I state that in bug 201962, or create a new one?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 201962 in scalapack "gfortran transition" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201962
<Fujitsu> mok0: Create a new one, to avoid giving the archive admins heart attacks.
<mok0> Fujitsu: oh, we don't want that, especially now
<Fujitsu> I'm not sure they'd like all the bugmail, or to dig through all of the tasks.
<mok0> right. Good old LP
<Hobbsee`> heh
 * Hobbsee` only counted 7 mails tonight that she had no interest in, done via LP.
<emgent> heya people
<ScottK> \sh: I ack'ed gnucash.
<mok0> Fujitsu: Is there a gfortran tag?
<mok0> Fujitsu: for LP I mean
<ScottK> YokoZar: Congratulations.
<Fujitsu> mok0: Not that I know of, and I wouldn't advise creating any more.
<mok0> ok
<\sh> ScottK: thx
<\sh> Hobbsee: would you like to ack gnucash too? (bug #205570)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 205570 in gnucash "[FFe] Please merge gnucash 2.2.4-1 from debian unstable" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205570
<Hobbsee> \sh: wasn't that already done, or is this another one?
<ScottK> Hobbsee: This one is new yesterday.
<ScottK> Or probably earlier today for you.
<Hobbsee> ahh
<\sh> man I'm doomed...how can I tell an app to use a monitor sound input device of PA
<\sh> or to use an output device as input
<Lamego> just wire from your speakers to your mic :P
<\sh> Lamego: from d-a to a-d ? bad quality
<\sh> but it must be possible to capture the "sound output"....
<Hobbsee> \sh: done
<\sh> well, actually I would need access to the monitor device, which PA tells me to use as input device
<\sh> Hobbsee: gracias
<Hobbsee> y/w
<_ruben> hrm .. debuild -S is 'munching' my email address i used in the changelog, it changes it to username@hostname .. is there some env var i can set to prevent that or smth?
<ScottK> _ruben: Are you sure it's debuild and not dch.
<ScottK> _ruben: DEBEMAIL and DEBFULLNAME are probably what you're looking for.
<persia> _ruben: $ export DEBEMAIL="Appelation Surname <account@host.tld>"
<_ruben> ScottK: i used dch to edit changelog and the debian/changelog file has the proper email address
<_ruben> and i think i even have DEBEMAIL exported (*double checks*)
<ScottK> OK.  Not sure then.
<_ruben> hrmm .. seems the changelog got altered at some point as well .. lets investigate further .. might be false alarm
<ScottK2> Each time you run dch it'll reset it.
<mok0> Huh? I just updated my hardy builder, and now I get this:  "configure: error: guile-config is broken"
<_ruben> guess last time i used dch i didnt have those vars exported or smth, strange
<_ruben> works fine now, very strange
<mok0> _ruben: that's not strange, that's good! :-)
<_ruben> mok0: the fact that i got it sorted is good, the fact that it somehow got messed up remains strange ;)
<mok0> Fujitsu: AFAICS meep just needs a recompile when the dependencies (lapack, atlas, ...) have been transitioned
<mok0> Fujitsu: However, my sbuilder still pulls in F77
<mok0> Fujitsu: How should I mark that on the bug page?
<Fujitsu> mok0: I'm not sure...
<mok0> Fujitsu: I''ll just set it to "confirmed" and deassign myself
<Fujitsu> mok0: Sounds OK.
<cody-somerville> Fujitsu, Would you be able to help me create mdt output for Xubuntu packages?
<Fujitsu> cody-somerville: I'll set it up with the rest of mine... but how am I to determine the list of packages?
<cody-somerville> Fujitsu, would you be able to use our seeds?
<Fujitsu> cody-somerville: I've not yet done anything like that. If you can give me a script that produces a list packages you want listed, I can set it all up in a couple of minutes.
<cody-somerville> One package per line?
<mok0> Fujitsu: Ad meep, I think g77 gets pulled in as a dependency by autotools. Have you dealt with that? I has a autoconf macro "acx_blas.m4" that does a bunch of F77 checking...
<mok0> s/I has/It has/
<Fujitsu> I've not dealt with it, no :(
<mok0> Fujitsu: that makes the transition a lot more complex
<mok0> Fujitsu: I need to patch the autobuild system and run the autotools :-(
<Fujitsu> mok0: Hasn't Debian done this?
<mok0> Fujitsu: hehe would be nice... I'll check
 * ScottK2 recalls seeing an IRC comment that thr gfortran transition was done in Debian.
<broonie> IIRC it is pretty much but not quite propagated to testing.
<mok0> ScottK: yes, it looks like meep does not depend on f77
<mok0> in sid
<_ruben> is there some (simple) shortcut to have a fully prepared kernel source within your pbuilder buildroot .. right now im installing the linux-source package, copy .config file from outside root, run some make cmds, symlink to /usr/src/linux .. then do my module-assistant stuff
<_ruben> could write a script to do so, but am wondering if i might be missing something (obvious)
<azeem> what are you trying to do?
<\sh> is there a channel for medibuntu?
<azeem> \sh: uhm, /list #medibuntu
<_ruben> azeem: compiling openswan-modules-source (recent upstream version, 2.4.12, in debian/ubuntu there's 2.4.6, but that doesnt make a diff i think)
<azeem> _ruben: why does it need the full source and not just the headersß
<azeem> ?
<_ruben> azeem: it performs make commands from inside the kernel source tree .. perhaps its an old fashioned method that got stuck or smth .. dont really know
<_ruben> hmm .. in fact .. i'll give the ubuntu version of 2.4.6 a try .. see if it behaves differently
<mok0> I'm actually surprised that the gfortran transition got an FFE. Seems pretty late in the cycle for such a substantial change
<Fujitsu> mok0: We were already half-way there (it was started in main), and you can't really stop half-way.
<mok0> Fujitsu: true
<ScottK2> That was my rationale when I supported it.
<Fujitsu> Why it was started is beyond me.
<mok0> Fujitsu: but there's not much time for testing, some of the packages have quite low popcon scores
<Fujitsu> Much like the LDFLAGS and python-central changes...
<mok0> Fujitsu: LDFLAGS change?
<emgent> Fujitsu: are you work on bug #203456 or can i fix it for <=gutsty?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 203456 in horde3 "[horde3] [CVE-2008-1284] information disclosure" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203456
<emgent> s/gutsty/gutsy/
<_ruben> the shipped openswan-modules-source (2.4.6) fails to build as well, yet differently
<mok0> Fujitsu: is that what screwed up libc6 at one point?
<Fujitsu> mok0: It is.
<Fujitsu> emgent: Go ahead.
<Fujitsu> emgent: I'm concentrating only on Hardy at this point, so we can give it full support later.
<mok0> Fujitsu: LDFLAGS transition passwd me by. Reference?
<emgent> ok thanks
<Fujitsu> mok0: the dpkg-buildpackage default was changed a couple of months ago.
 * mok0 is glad that he's not maintaining dpkg-buildpackage :-/
<jpatrick> azeem: no0tic.homelinux.org/~no0tic/auto_bleh.pl - consider using this version, it has more commands
<azeem> and a l33t hostname
<\sh> re
<\sh> damn..my buildserver at home is off...or the provider line
<emgent> heya \sh :)
<emgent> use PPA :P
<\sh> emgent: nope...too slow for me :)
<\sh> ah back...a glitch in the matric
<\sh> -c+x
<emgent> :)
<ScottK2> Hobbsee: Would you please have a look at Bug #206948
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 206948 in phpgroupware "phpGroupWare should be included in Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206948
<ScottK2> I think it ought to be approved so the package doesn't dissapear for one release.
<\sh> oh damn you ajmitch  ;)
<\sh> ScottK2: wanna step up to repackage the new version? ;9
<Hobbsee> ScottK2: done
<ScottK2> \sh: No.
 * ScottK2 avoids anything to do with php.
<Hobbsee> hi, bfiller.  who are you?
<\sh> ScottK2: if it's only a sync...let's go for it
<bfiller> Hobbsee: I work for Canonical in Lexington, part of Mobile Solutions Group
<\sh> actually we should check dapper for it
<Hobbsee> bfiller: ahhh....welcome.
<Hobbsee> bfiller: not seen you here before
<\sh> Hobbsee: you should join #ubuntu-mobile ;)
<Hobbsee> \sh: i did do, for a while.
<Hobbsee> \sh: it does look interesting
<bfiller> Hobbsee: thanks, I've been on this channel for a while, but haven't been very active
<ScottK2> \sh: It was a sync before.  Would you look into it?
<\sh> ScottK2: I'll just have a look...
<ScottK2> \sh: Thanks.
<Hobbsee> bfiller: btw, the address is wrong on your lp page - it's irc.freenode.net, not .com
<Hobbsee> oh wait.  maybe that works too
<bfiller> Hobbsee: ah, thanks. I'll fix that
<StevenK> chat.freenode.com is an alias for chat.freenode.net.
<Hobbsee> so it is
<\sh> ScottK2: grmpf..that looks like a piece of crap to me...well, need to look more closely this evening when I'm home.
<\sh> btw..what happened to norsetto...did anybody see him lately?
<ScottK2> I spoke with him briefly yesterday on IRC for the first time in quite a while.
<ScottK2> He seems active on email, but on IRC much less.
<ScottK2> Not sure why.
<Hobbsee> less of a time waste?
<\sh> ScottK2: just because I didn't see him doing motu-release work..and it's not good to have all -release stuff on your and hobbsees and sistpoties shoulders
 * Hobbsee hasn't been doing much of it either, pretty much only when poked
<ScottK2> He's been doing a lot with the gfortran transition.
<\sh> ScottK2: ah behind the scenes
<ScottK2> Here's a question: UPnP - Feature or security bug?  Bug #204928 for context.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204928 in amule "[FeatureFreeze Exception] New aMule 2.2.0 pre-release snapshot and build with uPnP " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204928
<mok0> \sh, norsetto was here yesterday
<mok0> \sh, he's been busy with the gfortran transition
<\sh> ScottK2: well, if it's already a feature which is only activated, it wouldn't hurt ;)
<\sh> mok0: yeah, I just didn't see him much lately :)
<ScottK2> \sh: Good point.
<\sh> ScottK2: I think ffe should be filed when "new features" are applied to upstream sources...
 * ScottK2 marks a bug invalid based on "Bug reporter is a known idiot."
<\sh> lol
<ScottK2> \sh: Agreed and we've had a couple of those.
<Hobbsee> ScottK2: hah
<afflux> ScottK2: may you write a nice stock reply for the bugteam for the idiot-case? :)
 * ScottK2 is not a fan at all of the stock replies.  It runs decidedly counter to the computers for Humans theme of Ubuntu.
<Exfil> i am having a problem with some of my resolution, especially my gdm login, the text is TINY TINY!, some aplications are like this aswell
<ScottK2> Exfil: Help in #ubuntu or #ubuntu+1 for Hardy
<Exfil> oh
<Exfil> ok
<emgent> i go to work, see you later people.
<ScottK2> mok0: Are you still interested in your python-debian FFe?
<ScottK2> If so, please update it.
<mok0> ScottK: yes, I just haven't got around to it yet
<ScottK2> OK.
<mok0> ScottK: I don't think it involves much
<mok0> ScottK: it already has 1 ack
<ScottK2> Just provide the rest of the information and I'll ack it.
<mok0> ScottK2: ok
<mok0> Huh? My sbuilder says: python-debian_0.1.9.dsc: amd64 not in arch list: all -- skipping ???
<soren> mok0: sbuild -A
<mok0> soren: thanks!
<mok0> soren: yep, it worked. I was looking at the config file
<mok0> ScottK: Required info added to bug #198959
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 198959 in python-debian "[needs-sync] python-debian_0.1.9 from Debian Sid" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198959
 * ScottK looks
<ScottK> mok0: Approved.  I subscribed UUS to give it a sponsor's review.
<mok0> ScottK: Great! Another one bites the dust
<bddebian> Heya gang
<emgent> hi bddebian :)
<bddebian> Hello emgent
<\sh> ScottK2, Hobbsee: how are we dealing with bugs like bug #163906 ? should we just sync it or do we need the FFe stuff?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 163906 in cacao "FTBFS: cacao_0.98-2 on hardy/i386" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163906
<\sh> well, when the infos are correct on the bug...which isn't somehow
<RainCT> heya
<ScottK> \sh: Since that one was a missing build-dep, why not just make a new revision adding the build-dep and upload it?
<ScottK> Assuming that part of the bug was right....
<\sh> ScottK: there are two FTBFS bugs :(
<\sh> ScottK: just checking it
<ScottK> At this point I'd say if we can just have the bug fix in a reasonably easy way we'd rather have that.
<\sh> ScottK: well, depends what upstream changed in 0.99~rc which is in experimental...
<\sh> ScottK: if we can cherry pick the ftbfs fixes from upstream...I agree to go with a fixed 0.98 in this cae
<\sh> case even
 * RainCT doesn't remember if FFe's should be requested before packaging a new version of a package or after you have it ready
<RainCT> can someone answer? ^^
<\sh> RainCT: depends...I'll do it every time I have a package checked, build and installed
<ScottK> RainCT: Look at the required info for an FFe and tell me how you fill it out withouth a package ready?
<RainCT> ScottK: yeh, but I wanted to double check before doing the work :P
<\sh> RainCT: only non-devs are filing bugs for FFe without filling in the needed infos
<\sh> ScottK: na no luck with the builddep
<soren> superm1: You don't need to depend on awk.
<Mirv> could anyone maybe upload an updated version of compizconfig-settings-manager, with patch/file from bug 204208 added?
<soren> superm1: It's guaranteed to be installed.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204208 in compizconfig-settings-manager "Finnish translation is broken (non-ASCII characters missing)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204208
<Mirv> the current version has so broken translation it's a bit embarassing
<mario_limonciell> soren, doh.  yeah, I was thinking towards debian when I had it listed
<soren> mario_limonciell: I doubt Debian needs a dependency on awk, too.
<soren> ICBW, though.
<mario_limonciell> soren, at least quilt does in debian
<mario_limonciell> which is what made me think debian in general
<mario_limonciell> doesn't break anything though to do so, next time there is a new version i'll remember to drop it, no use redoing the upload for it
<soren> Sure, sure. It doesn't hurt.
 * cody-somerville hugs nixternal :)
 * nixternal hugs cody-somerville 
<cody-somerville> nixternal, so close :)
<nixternal> hehe
<cody-somerville> nixternal, Are you going to UDS?
<nixternal> doesn't look like it
<nixternal> that is uni graduation week
<cody-somerville> Ah.
<cody-somerville> soren, What about you? Going to UDS?
<soren> cody-somerville: Sure.
<soren> cody-somerville: I sort of have to :)
<soren> cody-somerville: You?
 * cody-somerville nods. :)
<cody-somerville> This will be my first one.
<soren> cody-somerville: Cool. It's good fun :)
<\sh> especially in the evening
<cody-somerville> hehe
<\sh> so between 9am and 7pm ;)
<\sh> it's hard work ;)
<zul> soren: you dont really have to ;)
<\sh> heading home now....bbl
<jdstrand> emgent: uploaded horde3
<emgent> thanks
<emgent> other info for USN is in my post
<emgent> see query :)
<jdstrand> I saw that, thanks
<jdstrand> no USN though-- universe package
<emgent> oh ok
<james_w> What's the protocol for an Ubuntu upload of a Debian native package?
<james_w> how do we modify the version number?
<james_w> ah, it appears as though it's just ubuntu1 as normal.
<james_w> that's what happened with devscripts at least
<sebner> james_w: already found a solution for dag2html?
<james_w> sebner: there's been a little discussion in the ocaml team.
<james_w> I'll give it a day or two and then push for removal.
<sebner> k, thx
<cody-somerville> Thanks geser :)
<emgent> \sh: hi :)
<emgent> DktrKranz: heya
<DktrKranz> hey emgent
<\sh> re
 * \sh goes to sleep...need a lot of it...so no work today anymore
<leonel> anyone knows what's the eta for postgresql 8.2.7 to be released as security  for gutsy   at this time it's accepted in gutsy but nor released  https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/gutsy-changes/2008-March/010170.html
<leonel> Thank you
<blueyed> keescook: the security update for dspam introduced a bashism.. I'll have the debdiffs ready shortly.. Those go to -security, too, correct?
<keescook> blueyed: yup -- I thought you had tested the dspam updates?
<keescook> leonel: not sure, check with pitti (details should be in bug 203734)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 203734 in postgresql-8.2 "8.2.7 stable bug fix release" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203734
<blueyed> keescook: apparently not good enough..! sorry. :/
<leonel> thanks keescook
<jackster> hey guys
<jackster> question, is Ubuntu 8.04 going to ship with Firefox 2 or 3?
<jackster> because if Ubuntu 8.04 is coming out in April then it doesn't seem it'll come with a final version of Firefox 3.....
<ssweeny> jackster, it currently ships with 3 beta 4
<RainCT> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/all/fusion-icon/filelist  does this need to be rebuilded to use the new pycentral directories
<keescook> blueyed: heh.  well, we can get it fixed quickly.  :)
<ssweeny> i heard a rumor that 8.04.1 point release will include the final ff3 (assuming it's out)
<RainCT> (two "pycentral: pycentral pkginstall: not overwriting local files" errors were just reported)
<leonel> jackster: I heard another rumor that 8.04 is released with firefox 3 beta 4 and will be easy to include  firefox 3 final when is released
<RainCT> ah no
<sebner> leonel: true
<ScottK2> RainCT: The answer to your fusion-icon/python-central question is yes.
<Zelut> is there a CLI equivalent of gdebi?
<ScottK2> Zelut: To install a .deb file?
<ScottK2> Zelut: dpkg -i filename.deb
<ScottK2> It'll need sudo in front of it.
<Zelut> ScottK2: but when that deb has unmet dependencies I would like them taken care of, which gdebi does.
<ScottK2> Zelut: OK.  For that use sudo apt-get -f install
<ScottK2> Two steps, but it gets you to the same place
<Zelut> ScottK2: ahh, ok.. I suppose it would be nice if apt/aptitude had a --localinstall similar to yum.
<Zelut> cut it down to one step and all.
<ScottK2> It may, I've just never bothered.
<Zelut> i've been searching for it but can't find anything.
<Zelut> I have a co-worker bitching about yum is better (for that one reason), just trying to prove 'em wrong.
<ScottK2> It's not an individual tool that's better or worse in my opinion, it's the packaging system.
 * ScottK2 has used RPM based distros and doesn't plan on repeating the experience.
<Zelut> ScottK2: +1
<Zelut> I've yet been able to wrap my head around .deb packaging, but from what I do understand they seem more complicated, but not without merit.
<Zelut> I've still had dependency hell with yum.. which kind of defeats the idea of yum.
<rockstar_> Zelut, that's because debs have support for suggesting other packages to go along with the first package.
<Zelut> rockstar_: right.  we've long had this battle at my office.  We have old-school RH guys vs these new-school Ubuntu guys.
<Zelut> it always comes back to the package management
<rockstar_> Man, I'm an old school Debian guy...
<candrews> Howdy! I'm hoping someone here can re-sync revu's keyring
<rockstar_> I don't know, packaging rpms is probably a little easier.  Debian's philosophy to the whole thing is the biggest difference.
<Zelut> in my studying debian/ vs .spec the .rpm does seem easier, but not as robust as .deb can be.
<ScottK2> Zelut: Debian predates Red Hat by two years if you want to compare old school.
<Zelut> ScottK2: did not know that.  I knew they were the oldest, but didn't know it was that much of a gap.
<slangasek> Red Hat is such an upstart
<Zelut> unless we count SLS ;)
<slangasek> rockstar_: and rpm packaging is crackful, I don't miss it at all :-)
<Zelut> anyone know of any motu recipies that outline basic installing a few files, not requiring any compiling?
<RainCT> ScottK2: it needs a rebuild? why?
<Zelut> ie; I have a basic app that needs to put files in /usr/share/doc/app-name and another in /usr/bin, no compiling required.
<geser> Zelut: does it have a Makefile?
<ScottK2> RainCT: Because python-central doesn't use the pycentral directory any more.  It uses pyshared.
<Zelut> geser: no..
<RainCT> ScottK2: hm.. but I tried installing the .deb from the repos and here it works fine (and dpkg -L shows the pyshared directories)
<RainCT> (although the file list on packages.ubuntu.com shows the old directories... :/)
<Zelut> geser: I'm assuming I need to create one, but I've yet been able to find a good Makefile example using the 'install' command to place the file, which I assume is the appropriate way.
<ScottK2> RainCT: Maybe it's been done already.
<geser> Zelut: perhaps dh_installdirs and dh_install will help you
<geser> Zelut: if not use mkdir and cp (or install) and create the wanted directory structure below debian/<packagename> and copy the files there
<mario_limonciell> why even go that far?  just use a simple 2 line cdbs rules file and debian/install or debian/files to list where to put stuff
<Zelut> mario_limonciell: because cdbs is voodoo? :)
<mario_limonciell> bah black magic or not, it's easy
<slangasek> until you deviate
<geser> mario_limonciell: could you make an working example and add it to the wiki? this question was asked several times already
<slangasek> then it's ~impossible
<slangasek> but yes, cdbs should be adequate for this
<mario_limonciell> the example i brought up last time i fielded this question was my ipod-convenience package
<mario_limonciell> it installs a single script, a few symlinks, a man page and does a debconf question
<Zelut> basically I have four file: app.sh, COPYING, Changelog and README.  I need the last three in /usr/share/doc and the first would go into /usr/bin
<mario_limonciell> very straightforward
<slangasek> are you trying to make a policy-compliant package?
<Zelut> slangasek: ideally, yes, but I'll start with *a* package to learn :)
<slangasek> depending on what COPYING is, you should not install it, but instead have a file debian/copyright which lists the copyright information and refers to /usr/share/common-licenses/
<Zelut> COPYING is just the GPLv2.  I guess you're right, I don't really need to duplicate that.
<slangasek> in that case, if you're using cdbs and create debian/copyright appropriately, no further handling for that is needed
<Zelut> but, again, I have no idea what I'm doing despite going through the packaging guide a half-dozen times.
<slangasek> then you just need debian/$package.install as mario_limonciell mentions, listing the packages and their target dirs
<mario_limonciell> Zelut, apt-get source ipod-convenience (on a hardy box).  it is very similar to your type of package, and should be a good eye opener for what you need to do
<mario_limonciell> it's GPL, so you can model the debian/copyright
<Zelut> mario_limonciell: I'll give it a try. I've avoided cdbs because its voodoo but, hell, it can't hurt considering I can't get the traditional method to stick.
<Zelut> mario_limonciell: so you've created the additional file structure and then just outlined that in the install file?
<mario_limonciell> yeah i thought that was the easier route
<mario_limonciell> except for docs, i list those explicitly if need be
<mario_limonciell> man pages etc
<mario_limonciell> putting the file structure in place this way, you don't need to change debian/install if you decide to put more stuff in ever
<mario_limonciell> which i would imagine works around what slangasek was referring to when he said you deviate
<slangasek> mario_limonciell: by "deviate" I mean, "need to override something that cdbs considers a sensible default but is wrong about" :)
<mario_limonciell> ah yeah
<RainCT> ScottK2: i'm not sure what to do... well, thanks
<RainCT> ScottK2: I've attached a newly build .deb and asked for feedback, let's see if it really just needs a rebuild :)
<RainCT> good night all
<ScottK2> RainCT: Did/does another package perhaps provide some of the files that generated the errors?
<RainCT> ScottK2: You mean if there's a conflict with another package? I don't think so..
<RainCT> (it doesn't say what file(s) is the problem)
<ScottK2> OK.
<ScottK2> Just throwing out ideas.
<slangasek> are the kde folks aware that kdepim-kde4 currently FTBFS?
<ScottK2> slangasek: The package probably shouldn't even exist as kdepim wasn't included in KDE 4.0.  I'd vote for FTBFS as a feature
<slangasek> ScottK2: well, it's not out-of-date binaries, it just FTBFS when I try to rebuild it to get rid of the libldap2 dependency :)
<slangasek> can we remove it from the archive?
<ScottK2> slangasek: I just asked about it in #kubuntu-devel.
 * ScottK2 has been focusing on KDE3, so is not sure.
<slangasek> ok
<ScottK2> slangasek: Current opinion in #kubuntu-devel is it can go.  I'd suggest checking with Riddell though.
<slangasek> ok, thanks
<slangasek> hah, missed him by 5 minutes, grr
 * RainCT wonders what happened with the idea to 7zip the 'Packages' files
<jpatrick> slangasek: well, it's 4:3.97.0-0ubuntu2 which is well out of date and upstream hasn't finished up with it yet
<blueyed> keescook: bug 207579 has (tested) fixes attached and I've reported it to Debian.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 207579 in dspam "dspam-3.6.8-5ubuntu1.2 cronjob fails for libdspam7-drv-mysql" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207579
<keescook> blueyed: okay, thanks, I'll get them published
<Fujitsu> Didn't Debian already fix that?
<nixternal> slangasek: you can wipe kdepim-kde4 and kphotoalbum-kde4 and not worry about a thing
<nixternal> neither of them work
<nixternal> kphotoalbum-kde4 was accidentally tagged for 4.0.0 release, and kdepim-kde4 is probably a 3.94 release, an alpha or beta release I am sure
<slangasek> nixternal: well, ScottK2 says I should check with Riddell. :)
<nixternal> slangasek: Riddell just said go ahead in -devel
<slangasek> ok, cool
<nixternal> both are universe anyways, Riddell is above that :p
<nixternal> haha
<slangasek> w00t, then I can get rid of openldap2 today \o/
<Riddell> ack
<slangasek> Riddell: no changes to the kubuntu-kde4 seeds needed to account for this?
<nixternal> nope
<slangasek> @whee
<nixternal> haha, easy job and thanks for doing that slangasek
 * nixternal gets to close boogs with "muhahhaha INVALID!"
<slangasek> my pleasure, it means one less place where my name is still attached to openldap2 :)
<nixternal> haha
<alex_mayorga> hi, any help to fix bug 198481
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 198481 in bluez-gnome "[needs-packaging] bluez-gnome-0.25 fixes bluetooth-applet crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198481
<alex_mayorga> or help on getting on track to do it myself
<alex_mayorga> or try at least :)
<Amaranth> crap launchpad is going down
<Amaranth> wait, good thing, no more compiz bug reports
#ubuntu-motu 2008-03-28
<jdong> Amaranth: Compiz Cube is geometrically incorrect....
 * jdong ducks
<slangasek> we can report them to you here in person so you don't go through withdrawal
<Amaranth> jdong: Die.
<jdong> lol
<Amaranth> Most people don't seem to know what a cube is anyway
<jdong> Amaranth: I'm sure they'd understand right prism better ;-)
<RAOF> Cube, regular-polygon-based-prism.  Who knows the diffderence these days?
<Amaranth> and your screen resolution is not 1:1 so it's never a cube :P
<jdong> "Compiz Isometrically Projected Right Prism (tm)"
<slangasek> Amaranth: we have designer ice cube trays to blame for this
 * jdong files a copyright...
<RAOF> jdong: It's not isometrically projected :P
<slangasek> "yes, so what if it's shaped like a penguin, penguins are also cubes"
<Amaranth> macslow was supposed to be making a replacement for cube
<Amaranth> but i suck at geometry so i can't remember what it's called
<RAOF> What would it do differently?
<Amaranth> support vsize
<RAOF> Aaah.  Stack them cubes!
<emgent> hello
<jdong> can we play Compiz Jenga anytime soon?
<jdong> and when the stack topples X crashes?
<jdong> (not that Compiz doesn't do that already anyway)
<bddebian> Heya gang
<RAOF> Yo!  bddebian!
<bddebian> Hi RAOF
<blueyed> Fujitsu: well, Debian had introduced the bashism in the fix for another CVE issue
<artfwo> hi all! could I ask the kind MOTU people to resync the REVU uploaders keyring please? :)
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: ping
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: Pong.
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: what would you think about using LP's mailing list for motuscience?
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: I'm not sure why we'd perfer that over the l.u.c one.
<superm1> Fujitsu, who uploaded a new VLC right before mine?
<superm1> you know?
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: cause then I would have to deal with spam clean up? :-)
<superm1> i just solved all the build failures w/ it right before hand
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: I just wondered if you had an opinion, I don't particularly care either way
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: Aha, I see. That might be a good reason.
<LaserJock> actually
<Fujitsu> Though it does mean that anybody who wants to subscribe has to be a member of the team, and have an LP account.
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> well, it seems like the list never really lived up to my goal
<Fujitsu> superm1: How far before?
<superm1> 2 hours
<Fujitsu> There was one a week ago..
<LaserJock> which was to promote discussion of science packages and their use in Ubuntu
<LaserJock> not just be the MOTU Science mailing list
<superm1> long enough for me to jump in the shower, eat breakfast and check the build log at least :)
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: That sort of didn't work :(
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: no, not at all, neither did the IRC channel
<Fujitsu> There's another vlc security patch that Hardy needs already :(
<LaserJock> that's why I was sort of thinking of just making it a MOTU Science thing
<LaserJock> but well, it's not a big deal either way
<LaserJock> if I just send all non-member emails to /dev/null rather than having me manually delete them it'd be fine :-)
<Fujitsu> Yep.
<superm1> Fujitsu, already?? post that 6 CVE upload i *just& did?
<LaserJock> I've yet to find a real non-member email that was legit
<superm1> man....
<Fujitsu> superm1: Yep.
<Fujitsu> I filed a bug on it.
<Fujitsu> listadmin takes a lot of the pain out of spam-elimination.
<superm1> you want to throw that bug my way and i'll take care of that one too?
<Fujitsu> But it's still not good.
<Fujitsu> superm1: That'd be great. I'll dig it up.
<superm1> figure what the hell, i've done so many builds of VLC that my ccache should be able to handle it pretty quick :)
<Fujitsu> Bug #207284
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 207284 in vlc "[CVE-2008-1489] buffer overflow in MP4 demuxer in vlc 0.8.6e " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207284
<superm1> okay thanks
<Fujitsu> I can't build anything at the moment; I accidentally pretty much demolished my LVM VG last night.
<LaserJock> dang, I have waaaay too many LP team memberships :(
<TheMuso> superm1: It was I. Sorry, I didn't even know you were working on vlc.
<superm1> TheMuso, my mistake.  i didn't mark myself as working on it
<superm1> luckily all the changes that were in your upload were also in mine
<superm1> :)
<TheMuso> superm1: heh right.,
<nixternal> who is buying some food? I am hungry!
 * TheMuso just had pumpkin soup for lunch. :)
<superm1> nixternal, you should bring me some white castle
<nixternal> superm1: I could very well be a citizen of Texas before the year is up btw
<superm1> oh?
<superm1> how is this?
<nixternal> my buddy wants me to come work for his company
<superm1> neat! what kind of company?
<nixternal> the energy company for texas
<nixternal> don't even know who they are...he told me about the job and the money..the rest I could care less about
<superm1> haha
 * nixternal checks email to see exactly where at in Texas this will be
<ScottK2> nixternal: I guess you won't have to do much complaining about snow there.
<nixternal> 512 area code
<nixternal> superm1: ERCOT's (Electric Reliability Council of Texas) IT department.
<nixternal> guess where?
<nixternal> AUSTIN!!!!
<superm1> 512 that's in Austin!
<superm1> nice!
<nixternal> holy shiznit, I just seen that..w00t, I like Austin
<superm1> just gotta follow me
<superm1> i see how it is
<nixternal> hahaha, damn I knew that could come back to haunt me
<nixternal> ;p
<superm1> so when you gonna know?
<nixternal> waiting for him to get back with me..he is coming into Chicago next weekend
<nixternal> ScottK2: it is snowing right now! arghhh!
<nixternal> Global warming? where is it at!?!?!
<ScottK2> nixternal: You have no idea.  Back when I was a kid it was so cold ...
<ScottK2> No, wait.
<ScottK2> nixternal: I forgot.  You're old too.
<nixternal> back when you were a kid dinosaurs roamed the earth :p
<nixternal> you took baths in tar pits :)
<ScottK2> And they tasted yummy and we didn't worry about if they had good or bad cholesterol.
 * Hobbsee mutters about you old men
<bddebian> *cough*
<ScottK2> bddebian: Youngster.
<ScottK2> bddebian: mok0 is almost as much older than you as Hobbsee's age.
<ScottK2> He'll be the old man around here soon.
<nixternal> you are all old!
<bddebian> heh
<TheMuso> Hobbsee: Us youngsters can always learn something from these oldies. :)
<nixternal> MEETING IN 5 MINUTES!
<nixternal> there is your, well now, 4 minute warning
<StevenK> Like how to spell PDP-11
<superm1> im actually present for one!
<superm1> i'll come.
<nixternal> me too! :)
<ember_> a rc bugfix with a new upstream requires ffe?
<nixternal> if the new upstream is bug fix only, then no
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: maybe.  depends if they've lost touch with reality, in addition to being old :P
<nixternal> if the new upstream is api/abi changes or feature changes, than yes
<ScottK2> Bah.  Back when I was young we actually had reality.
<ScottK2> None of this virtual stuff pumped through tubes and pipes.
<TheMuso> 3~/c
<superm1> hm what happened to that floating "ubuntu" screensaver?
<superm1> i remember it was around in gutsy..
<superm1> oh nvm.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=733479.  Looks like the artwork team needs to be poked
<dholbach> good morning
<gpocentek> good morning dholbach :)
<dholbach> hi gpocentek :)
<warp10> Good morning
<Hobbsee> morning dholbach, gpocentek, warp10
<warp10> hey Hobbsee
<gpocentek> hello Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> dholbach: you missed the meeting
<dholbach> Hobbsee: I know - it was 5 in the morning or something
<dholbach> good morning
<Hobbsee> ahh
<bersace> Hi
<bersace> Is there a chan for mactel  support ?
<dholbach> u-u-s is quite full again
<dholbach> holy cow :)
<Hobbsee> dholbach: welcome to u-u-s
<dholbach> oh it's not as if I never saw it before :)
 * soren glazes out the window, pondering how u-u-s can be "full" :)
<artfwo> hello!
<artfwo> may I ask, is REVU closed for new submissions?
<artfwo> I've managed to dput a package into REVU several hours ago, but it does not show up on http://revu.tauware.de/
<james_w> artfwo: is your key in the REVU keyring?
<artfwo> yes, it should be
<artfwo> I have added myself to ~ubuntu-universe-contributors just yesterday
<james_w> artfwo: ah, there needs to be a manual sync before you can dput I believe
<james_w> and as REVU is a low priority at the current point in the cycle I don't think that is being done
<artfwo> james_w: but can I still upload my package, so it will get reviewed in order to prepare it for hardy+1 at least?
<sistpoty|work> hi folks
<james_w> artfwo: you will be able to do once that sync is done yes, but there won't be many (any?) people reviewing at this point in the cycle.
<james_w> hi sistpoty|work
<sistpoty|work> hi james_w
<james_w> sistpoty|work: artfwo is just asking about uploading to REVU, he only join -contributors yesterday, so his key won't be included yet, is that correct?
<sistpoty|work> james_w: yes... I'll start a keyring sync
<artfwo> will I need to re-upload my package afterwise after the sync?
<\sh> ScottK: let's sync phpgroupware from debian....
<james_w> artfwo: I think so
<artfwo> okay, thanks guys!
<sistpoty|work> artfwo: no, I'll just put it back once the sync is done
<artfwo> okay :)
<james_w> thanks sistpoty|work
<sistpoty|work> np
<Fujitsu> superm1: Looks like we can't get vlc demoted, so we'll have to drop the x264 stuff from it.
<\sh> grmpf
<\sh> guys, what about removing multiverse package wink from the archives, according to this bug #208125 it won't run in any way, because of missing libexpat.so.0 and with libexpat.so.1 it doesn't work, too
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 208125 in wink "wink: error while loading shared libraries: libexpat.so.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208125
<Hobbsee> remove it!  down with multiverse1
 * persia seconds Hobbsee
<Fujitsu> Kill kill kill.
<sistpoty|work> \sh: have you tried rebuilding it?
<sistpoty|work> artfwo: supercollider is on revu now
<artfwo> thanks sistpoty|work!
<artfwo> just hope I will get some reviews to make a better package :)
<persia> artfwo: There's already a supercollider in the archives.  Are you sure you want it on REVU?
<artfwo> persia: there was indeed an old version, but now it's gone from both debian and ubuntu
 * persia is reminded of the removal, and checks why
<artfwo> so I decided to make my own binary
<persia> artfwo: Did you do the special no 64-bit dance to fix the issue with upstream storing two 32-bit values in a 64-bit integer?
<persia> (where one of the values was a pointer)
<artfwo> persia: of course, I have built an i386-only package, just like it should be
 * persia thought it should work fine for powerpc, and lpia
<artfwo> indeed
<artfwo> I guess I'll have to make an update to enable building for these architectures
<persia> artfwo: If I remember correctly, some of the binaries could be run on 64-bit, just not others.  I don't remember which were which, but you may want to enable them for people with multiple machines.
<artfwo> persia: yes, the synthesis server part may be compiled and runs on amd64 but it does not make much sense without the client part
<persia> As for why it was removed, see http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/pkgreport.cgi?which=pkg&data=supercollider&archive=no&version=&dist=unstable  363430 is 64-bit issues, 444537 is a now-solved scons bug, 446667 is a meta-bug, but 458856 likely deserves some attention.
<persia> artfwo: What if I have a 64-bit server humming away in a closet, and use a 32-bit low-noise workstation in my studio?
<artfwo> but it's the server that produces the actual sound
<artfwo> so in order to make some noise, you have to run the server on the machine with speakers
<persia> Depends on your setup.  You could have an ADAT card in your computer room, and pipe the fiber back to your studio.
<artfwo> and that machine would require jackd installed, which cannot be controlled remotely
<persia> Anyway, this was very contentious last time it was made to not work on 64-bit, so it's likely safer to support 64-bit where possible.
<persia> jackd can be controlled remotely.  qjackctl is an x client, and can be displayed safely over the network.
<persia> Also, if you've not already, best to keep the changelog, patches, etc. from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/supercollider/20060416-1build1
<artfwo> that means, that everything else in the setup (like jack-rack, jamin, etc.) have to be x-clients and displayed through the lan
<persia> No.  You run your supercollider client locally on your workstation.  The tone generator runs the server, and passes it back to your mixer via ADAT.
<artfwo> yes, I'm aware of that build, but it's very very old
<artfwo> supercollider has changed very much since, so I have packaged it from scratch
<persia> Yes.  It needs heaps of updating, but some of the packaging might be useful (e.g. package split, manpages, etc.).  Also, it's considered polite to keep the changelog when reviving things, even if the code is significantly altered.
<sistpoty|work> and reinventing the packaging will reduce your changes for an FFe ;)
<sistpoty|work> s/changes/chances/
<artfwo> does FF mean feature freeze?
<artfwo> persia: the package split in 20060416-1 does not suit the current supercollider versions
<persia> artfwo: If you can resurrect it, and close the outstanding bugs that got it rejected, lots of people would likely be happy.  While I don't have a 32-bit station around to run the client these days, there were a number of vocal users last time I was chasing the packages, and I suspect they'd appreciate an effort to retain it for hardy.
<persia> artfwo: Then fix it :)
<artfwo> persia: and I have just checked, there's a shlib cross-dependency between scsynth and sclang
<artfwo> but I shall try to resurrect the package, if you advise so :)
<persia> Even if all you can keep is debian/changelog and parts of debian/copyright, it's better that way (as long as you document the changes in the new debian/changelog).  The idea is to avoid surprising users, and telling them what has changed since the version they last used is the easiest way to do that.
<artfwo> indeed
<artfwo> then I shall update the REVU upload with another version based on the original package as soon as possible
<persia> artfwo: Thank for being flexible about that.  For faster attention, I'd recommend filing a bug about it, providing a pointer to the updated package, using the phrases "regression from gutsy" and "feature freeze exception" in the bug description, and subscribing motu-release.
<artfwo> but there already is a bug!
<persia> Excellent!  It just needs editing then :)
<artfwo> I shall set it as "in progress" and assign to myself then
<artfwo> thanks for the attention persia and sistpoty|work, time to get to work! :)
<persia> artfwo: Thanks for updating the package
<artfwo> would give one more advice? is it okay to rename the toplevel source directory in .orig.tar.gz-archive?
<persia> Ideally you want the orig.tar.gz archive to be exactly what upstream provides.  You more likely want to adjust debian/rules to accomodate the upstream changes than to change the new orig.tar.gz
<artfwo> but dh_make requires, that source directory must be package-version in lower case, while supercollider is just "SuperCollider-Source" with mixed case and no version number
<persia> artfwo: I personally disagree with at least 30% of dh_make, if not more.  Anyway, dpkg-source is smart enough to deal with that in most cases.
<sistpoty|work> artfwo: bah, forget what dh_make wants... dpkg-source (which will actually do the unpacking) will usually get it right ;)
<artfwo> but dh_make is recommened almost everywhere in the packaging docs through the Ubuntu wiki :-/
<persia> artfwo: If someone doesn't understand packaging at all, dh_make can be a fast way to build an example for discussion.  This avoids needing to investigate special cases when using other packages as examples.
<persia> Unfortunately, nobody who does a lot of packaging uses dh_make, so there's not a lot of motivation to get it to follow commonly-accepted best practices.
<artfwo> so, will the package builders work, if I just put debian/ into the source folder?
 * persia wonders if anyone wants to volunteer to give dh_make a thourough review and prepare a revised version for introduction the day the intrepid archives open
<persia> artfwo: They ought.
<artfwo> okay, one more question, if I'm not bothering you
<persia> My personal style of packaging (very rarely used) is to unpack upstream, rename the provided directory, rename the tar file, manually create the four required files, and start seeing what breaks when I try to debuild.
<persia> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<artfwo> thanks :) can I simply disable building certain subpackages for amd64 in debian/control instead of specifying all supported arches?
<artfwo> e.g. am I allowed to write something like "!amd64"?
<persia> That's a hard question.  I think the answer is "no", but you might want to ask on #launchpad, as Soyuz might have some handler for it.
<persia> Anyway, I don't think you want to do that, as there are more 64-bit arches than just amd64.
<artfwo> alright, thank you once again for your help! :)
<persia> (and there is no guarantee that your package will actually work with any new architectures that might be released)
<artfwo> indeed
<sistpoty|work> well, my approach would still be to set it to arch:any, and have it fail in debian/rules, if there is an unsupported architecture (as that is imo easiest for the porters)
<artfwo> wow, that was a knowledge-stuffed talk
<persia> sistpoty|work: The issue with supercollider is that it doesn't FTBFS, it just has strange pointer errors, and loses data when used on a 64-bit arch.
<persia> One can force FTBFS, but that clogs up all the FTBFS detectors...
<sistpoty|work> persia: heh, yeah, that's why I'd make it fail in debian/rules (I vaguely remember that the arch field does the same, but am not too sure about that)
<persia> (or one can mangle P-a-s, but that's brute force, and requires manual demangling to undo, for which fewer people have access than to debian/control)
<sistpoty|work> well, p-a-s is responsible in the end, not debian/control
<persia> sistpoty|work: checking the arch and passing an error condition counts as FTBFS for all the checkers we have though.
<sistpoty|work> good point
<artfwo> but is there any way to check for the current buildarch in rules?
<persia> Aren't most packages not listed in P-a-s?  I thought that was only used where special circumstances were required.  On the other hand, this may have been an accidental Soyuz feature, now considered a bug, and fixed.
<sistpoty|work> persia: not too sure... actually
<persia> sistpoty|work: For Debian, I do believe P-a-s rules (although I've only spent 10s of hours with the dak source, so I am certainly not very authoritative)
<Iulian> Hey
<jpatrick> hey Iulian, effie_jayx
<\sh> persia: p-a-s comes first...even if debian/control tells something else...
<\sh> persia: e.g. wine has arch: any ... but p-a-s forces it only to coimpile on i386 and amd645
<\sh> amd64 even
<persia> \sh: Right, but is every package not arch:any or arch:all required to be in P-a-s for Ubuntu to avoid FTBFS?
<\sh> persia: no
 * persia wants an am645
<\sh> persia: that you can see from the p-a-s file in cvs.debian.org
<persia> \sh: Soyuz != dak, and I seem to remember some variance in P-a-s as well (although there are efforts to synchronise)
<cody-somerville> :)
<\sh> persia: as ubuntu shares the p-a-s file with debian, I don't think the algorithm is different from debian...I think it's just another test..."look up p-a-s first, if the package is in, check the arch and do not allow compilation for other arch then those mentioned here...forget all about debian/control" (debian/control will be parsed first, of course)
<cprov> persia: that's exactly what happens for ubuntu primary archive, although we explicitly ignore P-a-s for PPAs.
<persia> \sh: It's in sync now?  Excellent.  Anyway, I still believe it's better to handle it in debian/control than in debian/rules or P-a-s.
<persia> cprov: Thanks for the confirmation.
<\sh> persia: you mean ubuntu and debians p-a-s? hmm..when they are not in sync, why everybody tells us: we share p-a-s with debian
<cprov> persia: P-a-s is synchronised hourly with the debian cvs.
<persia> \sh: This is the first time I've discussed P-a-s since the feisty cycle: I'm clearly out of date (and happy about it: synchronisation is good)
<\sh> persia: tbh...debian/control would make sense, if package maintainer would know all about the archs the package _could_ build on
<emgent> hi cprov \sh
<persia> \sh: So, for an Ubuntu-local package, for which there isn't a maintainer, do you agree debian/control is best practice?
<cprov> emgent: hi there.
<\sh> persia: sure...if we know that it only compiles on i386 and not on amd64 and when it's not in p-a-s :) sure debian/control
<persia> \sh: Based on cprov's statements, I'm certain that an Ubuntu-local package can never be in P-a-s.
<persia> As for which architectures to list in debian/control, I'd hope the default would be the full set, minus anything known not to work, rather than starting with i386, and adding architectures when someone files a bug.
<cprov> persia: I think that the main question is: "will it never compile on other archs than i386 ?". If the answer is yes, than crop the debian/control, if you are unsure leave with the FTBFS for a while until you can get the source fixed.
<cprov> note that I didn't even mention P-a-s, because it's too much of hack, IMO.
<\sh> persia: hmm...most of the time I think this is correct...but think about this: srcpackage_0.0.1-0ubuntu1 arch: any -> compiles on i386 and amd64 but not on sparc hppa lpia , some debian maintainer who is following ubuntu takes the package...and is requesting p-a-s listing of this package via elmo/lamont/infinity -> peng...p-a-s- package ;)
<persia> cprov: I'd agree with that.  My experience is that almost nothing is i386-only: if nothing else it typically works for lpia
<cprov> persia: yes, "any" is ideal.
<persia> \sh: If that ever happens, we're failing to pay enough attention to our FTBFS checkers.  As we now track every LP build, and have full-archive rebuilds (not just main), I think we deserve it if we make that sort of mistake.
<\sh> persia: it happend with wine...:) someone said: amd64 is not building ... so they pushed wine to p-a-s and suddenly the amd64 build never showed up again
<persia> cprov: Ideal, yes.  Unfortunately, there's still a heap of stuff that isn't 64-bit safe, so it needs to be limited to i386, powerpc, lpia, and sparc (plus more if anyone wants to submit to Debian)
<chewit> Hi i would like to add an application to the ubuntu repository
<persia> \sh: That's just laziness.  The right way to do it is to update the package.  Unfortunately, that's not always politically feasible in Debian
<persia> !newpackages
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about newpackages - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<persia> Bah.
<\sh> persia: and now...I need to know what it needs to add wine p-a-s lpia entry :)
<persia> \sh: Shouldn't that have been tracked in a bug?
<\sh> persia: I don't know...i never hunted for this action..I wasn't interessted...wine64 wasn't building, and wine32 on 64bit wasn#t working these days
<\sh> so actually I was happy to not get ftbfs on amd64 mails
<persia> chewit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<persia> \sh: I'd argue that if you were getting lots of FTBFS mails, and you knew it wasn't easily fixed, you ought to have updated debian/control
<\sh> persia: nope...the discussion was : we need to make wine running on amd64...no matter what it takes..but I think someone from debian thought differently :)
 * persia believes updating a package to match reality while working on a solution is best practice, but should be catching up on the email backlog rather than arguing about insufficiently tranquilised dehydrated fruit
<pochu> cody-somerville: congrats for your MOTUship :)
<cody-somerville> Thanks pochu :)
<\sh> persia: :)
<bddebian> Heya gang
<RainCT> cody-somerville: congrats
<cody-somerville> Thanks RainCT :)
<bddebian> Yeah, congrats cody-somerville :)
<cody-somerville> :D
<\sh> cody-somerville: let xubuntu rock dude :)
<cody-somerville> \o/
<\sh> damn...
<\sh> what do i have to do with baltix...nothing
<jpatrick> cody-somerville: congrats!
<jpatrick> \sh: you're marked as a maintainer for them aswell?
<RainCT> ScottK: If you have a moment later could you have a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/206280 please?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 206280 in lm-sensors "[hardy] Error opening config file: /etc/sensors.conf" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<cody-somerville> Thanks jpatrick :)
<\sh> jpatrick: it's not that problem...I don't want to see fixed bugs in ubuntu anymore, I don't care about baltix ;)
<\sh> jpatrick: but my "working bugs list" grows exponentially with all the same bugs in baltix ... which are not fixed ;)
<persia> \sh: unsubscribe from them...
<\sh> persia: I#m not subscribed...those are all "related bugs"
<persia> \sh: We get bugmail on "related bugs" now?  That explains why I have increasing difficulty catching up after an absence.  Please file a bug :)
<\sh> persia: nope...but go to your  LP page -> bugs -> the first view is "related bugs" page...and you'll find all the crap again for "baltix" or other distros (I'm not talking about upstream bugs)
<fta> I'm looking for a sponsor for bug 206180, anyone interested ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 206180 in prism "Please sponsor prism 0.8+svn20071115r8030-0ubuntu3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206180
<persia> \sh: I see what you mean.  I fixed some of those for Dapper.
<persia> When did xpm become deprecated?
<fta> persia, https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=410215
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 410215 in Widget: Gtk "GTK's .xpm decoding is weird, stop using XPM as the default window icon" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
 * persia thinks that was a bug in GTK rather than mozilla, and was fixed in the wrong place
<fta> anyway, all the mozilla tools moved away from xpm
<persia> Makes sense.  SNG/PNG tends to look better anyway (although SNG is easier to patch).
<\sh> persia: so...it would be nice, if you can get only "upstream" and "ubuntu" related stuff, but not from derivatives
<persia> \sh: Depends.  I'd be happier to see bugs in LP marked "Fix Released" for kanotix, rather than random IRC comments.
<\sh> persia: ok..then it should configurable :)
<\sh> +be
<colinl> hi!
<colinl> \sh: just wanted to know, do you get mail notifications from launchpad on claws-mail's bugs? :)
<\sh> colinl: depends :)
<persia> \sh: On a per-user and per-derivative/upstream basis.
<\sh> persia: yepp
<\sh> colinl: which bug you think of?
<colinl> \sh: then I have to tell you, I prepared a list of upstream bugfixes that would be nice to have in 8.04 if possible :) :
<colinl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/claws-mail/+bug/208230
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 208230 in claws-mail "Fix of the most annoying bugs in 3.3.1" [Undecided,New]
<\sh> colinl: thx :)
<colinl> thanks to you :)
<colinl> it's nice that you handle this package :)
<\sh> colinl: I'm trying to deal with it during the weekend...hopefully nothing has to be changed for the lpia patch :)
<colinl> I hope not !
<colinl> I'll check, even :)
<\sh> colinl: actually I don't but as you know..the last uploader is the mule to do the next :)
<colinl> :-))
<\sh> damn...I'm doomed...just got rid of wine, now I get everything else...gnucash claws-mail...;)
 * \sh needs a coffee
<colinl> hehe
<\sh> colinl: so it's only claws-mail or also extra-plugins?
<colinl> only claws-mail
<colinl> extra-plugins shouldn't even require a rebuild, no .h change
<\sh> phew...I'm a lucky guy ;)
<\sh> colinl: but thx a lot for this list...this is a workflow which could be really copied from other upstream projects :)
<\sh> so now for some coffee and nicotine
<colinl> :)
<colinl> \sh: no conflict with the lpia (or other) patches... Just one thing, I made my patches -p0, I'll change that to -p1 patches
<fta> persia, do you take prism or should I keep looking for someone else?
<\sh> colinl: no need...if I know it's p0 its ok for me
<colinl> \sh: ah, ok, well, I just did it anyway :)
<colinl> \sh: thanks a bunch!
<persia> fta: Better to keep looking for other people.  I'm still behind on that which I am obliged to do, and will be a bit before I'm chasing things I'd like to do.
<fta> ok
<persia> (although I'm now a prism user, and will likely catch it in my pre-FinalFreeze marathon, if it doesn't get hit first)
<fta> it's been in the sponsor queue for 4 days so i'm starting to doubt anyone will step up unless I beg :(
<\sh> colinl: no thank you for your work :)
<colinl> :)
<persia> fta: Sponsor queue processing is just slow right now.  Begging likely won't help much, although some non-regular sponsors may notice it.  On the other hand, some regular sponsors make a point of not sponsoring those who beg too much.
<fta> i've just asked once so far
<persia> Which is probably good, as it likely encourages the first group, and doesn't hit the threshold for the second :)
<fta> anyway, nm. it's always the same song. I'm now used to it.
 * \sh doesn't know enough of prism to judge if it's useful to sponsor now at this time of the release
<bobbo> dholbach; ping
<dholbach> bobbo: pong
<bobbo> dholbach; Bug #195806, i have emailed upstream a couple of times but have had no reply
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 195806 in purrr "please update purrr to version 0.8 [FFe-granted]" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195806
<dholbach> bobbo: :-(
<dholbach> bobbo: can we extract patches to fix single issues?
<bobbo> dholbach; im not really sure what issues upstream had with it
<bobbo> dholbach; actually, upstream says "knew it to be internally ugly and still not thoroughly tested", which we cant exactly patch :/
<dholbach> bobbo: can't we ask to release a pre-release?
<schweeb> hey dholbach, long time no see
<dholbach> hi schweeb - indeed - how are you doing?
<schweeb> great
<bobbo> dholbach; ask who? Upstream? (Sorry if nooby question)
<schweeb> been super busy at work, no time for linux play :)
<schweeb> I got a new laptop this week, so it's about time to get back into things though
<dholbach> bobbo: yes
<dholbach> rock and roll
<dholbach> :-)
<bobbo> dholbach; will fire off another email and pray they reply :)
<dholbach> bobbo: good luck
<schweeb> what's the MOTU population at now?
<dholbach> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev says 111 members
<schweeb> well done
 * cody-somerville is the 111th member.
<schweeb> congrats
<dholbach> :-)
<nxvl> dholbach: jcastro is in charge of this UOW? i have e-mailed jono as it said on the wiki page :S
<dholbach> nxvl: just mail to jorge too :)
<nxvl> ok
<nxvl> :D
<dholbach> gracias
<sebner> cody-somerville: congratulation ;-D
<james_w> hi nxvl
<emgent> hi dholbach nxvl
<cody-somerville> Thanks sebner :)
<cody-somerville> thanks schweeb :)
<nxvl> dholbach: bitte shoen
<schweeb> dholbach: it's hard to imagine jorge being responsible for things.
<nxvl> james_w: hi!
<nxvl> emgent: :D
<dholbach> jcastro: did you just hear schweeb?
<schweeb> haha, I've said it to his face before I'm sure
<schweeb> I could drive over to his house in half an hour and say it to his face if you'd like :)
<jcastro> dholbach: schweeb has too much time on his hands, feel free to assign him multiple MOTU tasks.
<dholbach> schweeb: get to work!
<schweeb> lol
<dholbach> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/5-A-Day
<schweeb> maybe I'll set up a VM
<dholbach> http://daniel.holba.ch/really-fix-it
<schweeb> I still have Vista on my laptop
<schweeb> there are apparently still driver issues w/ the sound card in this beast
<siretart> ScottK: (or someone from ~ubuntu-release): could you please unsubscribe motu-release from bug #194919 and set it to confirmed instead of invalidating it? kthnxbye
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194919 in openal "libopenal needs replacement" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194919
<schweeb> jcastro: VMWare or VPC?
<ScottK> siretart: Looking
<\sh> schweeb: excuses excuses...
<ScottK> siretart: Done.
<siretart> thnx
<\sh> colinl: wow...one bug attachment to fix them all...rock
<schweeb> \sh: lol
<schweeb> my other one is this - my 64GB SSD drive is filling up pretty quickly :)
<\sh> schweeb: use ubuntu-mobile setup ... ;)
<\sh> well..i shouldn't chat...I should fixing claws-mail
<schweeb> heh
<colinl> \sh: that should take care of everything reported since 3.3.1 in upstream tracker, debian, ubuntu and fedora trackers :)
<colinl> \sh: I've sent the same tarball to the other soon-to-be-released distros :)
<ScottK> \sh: What do you think about bumping the wine backort to .58?  Please comment in Bug #195896
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 195896 in gutsy-backports "Please backpart Wine 0.9.56" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195896
<pochu> dholbach, jcastro, jono: I've got a proposal for a Python Packaging HowTo session for OpenWeek, would that be suitable for it? I thought that would fit better in DeveloperWeek, but as there's a Merge session I'm unsure
<dholbach> pochu: best to ask jcastro :)
<pochu> I think he's highlighted :)
<james_w> pochu: if not I'd love to make it a MOTU School session
<pochu> james_w: that sounds good too if OpenWeek isn't suitable, as I guess the next DeveloperWeek will be in some time
<james_w> yeah, I expect it will be a while
<\sh> colinl: rocking :)
<RainCT> Adri2000: hm.. can I have access to that server you said (for MoM testing)?
<protonchris> murrayc: ping
<murrayc> protonchris: pong
<protonchris> Thanks for your note on the glom bug.  Yeah, I should of said that the new cairo caused the problem.
<murrayc> No problem. I'm just pedantic.
<murrayc> Thanks for your work on the Glom packages.
<protonchris> I had to laugh this morning.  I got all of the packages that glom depends on updated and then cairomm breaks due to a new cairo
<protonchris> No problem.  I really want glom to work well in hardy.
<protonchris> murrayc: It looks like a patch for the current version of cairomm in hardy would fix the problem.  What do you think?
<murrayc> protonchris: It should be harmless,if you can't wait for the fix in cairo.
<murrayc> protonchris: By the way, you can usually find me and jonner (the cairomm maintainer) on #c++ on irc.gimp.org.
<protonchris> murrayc: good to know.
<protonchris> murrayc: my only concern is how long it will take for a new cairo version.
<murrayc> protonchris: Fair enough.
<Technoviking> looking for some packaging help, is anyone free?
<ScottK> Technoviking: Just ask questions.  People may have time to answer specifics, but aren't up for an open ended helping session.
<jpatrick> !ask | Technoviking
<ubotu> Technoviking: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Technoviking> trying to build a package for audacious-skins (converted xmms-skins)
<Technoviking> get the following error with debuild
<RainCT> Technoviking: if it's a question just ask..
<Technoviking> This package has a Debian revision number but there does not seem to be an appropriate original tar file or .orig directory in the parent directory; (expected audacious-skins_0.6..orig.tar.gz or audacious-skins-0.6.orig)
<Technoviking> the two .. seem weird
<james_w> so, it's looking for audacious-skins_0.6..orig.tar.gz in the parent directory
<james_w> so you must rename the upstream tarball to be that.
<james_w> do you have an upstream tarball?
<Technoviking> converted xmms-skins taball to audacious-skins tarball
<james_w> ah, I've just noticed what you mean by weird
<\sh> cu later
<james_w> check debian/changelog, I think you'll find the version number on the top line ends with a .
<Technoviking> building from audacious-skins-0.6 dir
<Technoviking> DOH!!!, that was it:)
<Technoviking> and how do I get by debsign: gpg error occurred!  Aborting.... error have gpg install and configure
<james_w> Technoviking: do you have a gpg key?
<ScottK> Technoviking: Either match the email address and comment in the key exactly or use -k and feed it the keyid you want it to use.
<protonchris> murrayc: Actually, I think patching cairo might make more sense since the API change make break other things.
<Technoviking> so debuild -S -k <keyid>?
<james_w> yep
<murrayc> protonchris: That's also sensible.
<ScottK> Technoviking: Yes, but no space between -k and the keyid
<Adri2000> RainCT: sure, I will /query you
<Technoviking> sweet, works great
<Technoviking> where is instruction to propose a package for universe?
<ScottK2> !revu | Technoviking
<ubotu> Technoviking: REVU is a web-based tool to give people who have worked on Ubuntu packages a chance to "put their packages out there" for other people to look at and comment on in a structured manner. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU
<ScottK2> Technoviking: We aren't looking at new packages until after Hardy releases unless they are somehow really urgent for the distro.
<Technoviking> ScottK, ok I will put in it my ppa for now
<dholbach> have a great weekend everybody
<jpatrick> dholbach: du auch!
<dholbach> danke jpatrick :)
 * jpatrick thinks that wasn't right in a way..
<dholbach> it was fine :-)
<jpatrick> :) ah, been ages since I did German
<dholbach> enjoy the weekend
<LaserJock> has anybody had problems with FTBFS in the last day or so?
<LaserJock> the ghemical sync FTBFS on all arches because of:
<LaserJock> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<LaserJock>   libmopac7-dev: Depends: libmopac7-1gf (= 1.13-2) but it is not going to be installed
<LaserJock> but we've had 1.13-2 for almost a week
<protonchris> murrayc: I just commented on bug 205701 .  Let me know if I am barking up the wrong tree.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 205701 in cairomm "Latest hardy cairomm is broken" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205701
<sistpoty|work> LaserJock: hm... I cannot install build-deps on my hardy-chroot on spooky as well *shrug*
<LaserJock> sistpoty|work: any build deps or those particular build deps?
<sistpoty|work> LaserJock: apt-get build-dep ghemical
<sistpoty|work> LaserJock: that fails
<LaserJock> sistpoty|work: it fails on libmopac7?
<colinl> bye, see you
<sebner> sistpoty|work: audacious is ready :) I suppose the ACKs were also valid for the -2 ?
<sistpoty|work> LaserJock: no, it fails on libghemical-dev
<sistpoty|work> sebner: yes
<sistpoty|work> LaserJock: that's interesting, I just installed libghemical-dev: Setting up libmopac7-1 (1.13-1
<sistpoty|work> +)
<sistpoty|work> where does that come from?
<sebner> sistpoty|work: nice :)
<LaserJock> sistpoty|work: well, these are all gfortran packages
<LaserJock> I believe libghemical is in binary NEW because of needing a rename
<LaserJock> so ghemical should fail on libghemical if anything
<LaserJock> but libmopac7-1 (1.13.2) has been built for almost a week and is not in NEW
<LaserJock> so I don't understand why it would fail on that
<ScottK2> sebner: I new revision doesn't need an FFe unless you add features.
<sistpoty|work> LaserJock: I guess I figure now: the old libghemical-dev gets installed, and it draws in the old libmopac7-1, which conflicts with libmopac7-1gf
<LaserJock> ohhhh
<sistpoty|work> LaserJock: hence it says libmopac7-1gf cannot get installed in soyuz *g*
<LaserJock> of course!
<sistpoty|work> (which could have been a lot easier to spot, if apt would give a little bit more hints what goes wrong *g*)
<LaserJock> phew, the Universe is preserved!
<sistpoty|work> :)
<sebner> ScottK: ah true. sry :)
<sistpoty|work> LaserJock: oh, seems like pitti is already gone :/
<sistpoty|work> and that's what I'm doing right now as well... heading home. cya
<jcastro> pochu: I like that idea, feel free to add it to the Prep page for OpenWeek
<ScottK2> Only 10 packages left in Bug #204895.  Get them while they're hot.  Ping me if you need sponsoring.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204895 in harvestman "Packages failed archive rebuild test possibly due to python-central transition" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204895
<pochu> jcastro: added
<jcastro> pochu: I see you on an old changelog for monodevelop, do you know if anyone is looking after it at all?
<jcastro> even a PPA would be sufficient
<pochu> jcastro: slomo__ knows of someone looking into it I think (I don't remember who was)
<jcastro> k thanks
<mario_limonciell> slangasek, pitti appears to have left already.  Do you know why we're not able to demote VLC to multiverse?  Fujitsu mentioned something on it, but I wasn't around when he said it
<slangasek> mario_limonciell: ... to multiverse?  does it no longer belong in universe?
<mario_limonciell> it hasn't for some time apparently.
<mario_limonciell> it's got x264 statically part of the build
<mario_limonciell> it should have been demoted some time ago
<slangasek> and x264 is one of the taboo codecs?
<mario_limonciell> x264 itself lives in multiverse
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> well, I see that freeplayer is a reverse-dependency in universe.  I'm not aware that this is a reason why it can't be demoted, though
<mario_limonciell> well the other option is to drop x264 support from it to avoid this conflict
<mario_limonciell> so whichever you think is the better solution
 * ScottK2 tries again ....
<ScottK2> Bug #204895 has ~10 packages that need to be checked for changes needed due to recent python-central changes.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204895 in harvestman "Packages failed archive rebuild test possibly due to python-central transition" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204895
<ScottK2> These are pretty easy to spot in the builid logs and have relatively obvious solutions.
<ScottK2> It you are new and want to get into packaging, this is a good place to start.
<ScottK2> Ping me if you have questions.
<sebner> ScottK: ping ^^
<sebner> ScottK: ah sry. doesn't matter anymore ..
<ScottK> sebner: ?
<ScottK> Did you get it figured out?
<sebner> ScottK: yes ^^
<auntypattern> ScottK:  I haven't even finished reading the docs yet, and know next to nothing about packaging - can I volunteer ;) now or should I wait till I know enough to be dangerous?
<ScottK2> auntypattern: You are always welcome to give it a try.
<ScottK2> I'm glad to help as I have time.
<ScottK2> The first step in that bug is to pick one of the packages not marked Fix Release, In Progress, on Invalid and then look up the build log and see why it failed to build.
<auntypattern> ScottK: Ok will start there
<ScottK2> sebner: What is your wammu debdiff meant to accomplish?
<sebner> ScottK: build
<sebner> ScottK: try to build it without the debdiff. FTBFS
<ScottK2> sebner: Think about what change you made and what difference it'll make.
<sebner> ScottK2: the difference is that it now builds. Or do I missed something?
<ScottK2> I'm test building the current package now, but from the diff it looks like you removed two lines that were already commented out.
<sebner> ScottK2: ah damn. That's my fault. I test builded it and it FTBFS and then I tried to comment it out and it worked. Then I prepared the debdiff. sry
<ScottK2> sebner: OK.  Delete that one from the bug and ping me when you have a new one ready.
<ScottK2> sebner: No problem.  This is how you learn.
<ScottK2> sebner: Less here is always look at the debdiff after you make it to make sure it's what you thought you were getting.
<ScottK2> Less/Lesson
<sebner> ScottK2: Yeah I *always* check my debdiffs but it seems that I overread it -.-
<ScottK2> ... carefully ... then
<sebner> ScottK: updated. (only removed the "#")
<sebner> ScottK2: ah but I found a mistake. Shouldn it be python-central (>= 0.6) at the builddep-indep?
<ScottK2> sebner: Yes.
<sebner> ScottK: now I'm ashamed
<ScottK2> You figured it out, so don't be.
<sebner> well I'm not a *total* beginner and it's my 3rd debdiff ....
<ScottK2> sebner: Should python-central be build-dep or build-dep-indep?
<sebner> ScottK2: indep!?
<ScottK2> sebner: Why?
<sebner> ScottK2: python-central 0.6 uses now a package and tool independent directory
<sebner> to store the architecture independent files.
<ScottK2> sebner: Yes, in general.  When would it go into build-dep anyway?
<POX_> build-dep-indep is uses to build architecture independent packages
<POX_> used
<soren> When you're dealing with python extensions.
<soren> ScottK2: ^
<sebner> ^^. thx guys
<sebner> ScottK: or when we would decide to only support i386?
<POX_> you still need to use Build-Depends to f.e. make `debian/rules clean` command working
<ScottK2> sebner: What POX_ said (his version is better than what I was typing).
<sebner> k
<ScottK2> Got the new debdiff yet?
<sebner> currently uploading. LP is slowly today (at least for me)
<ScottK2> It seems that way every day for me.
<sebner> ^^
<sebner> uploaded
 * ScottK2 looks
 * ScottK2 waits for LP to load ....
<sebner> ScottK2: can't they speed it up somehow?
<ScottK2> sebner: I try not to worry to much about Launchpad.  It's a closed development project that in my experience isn't particularly open to outsiders.  I just do the best I can and don't worry.
<sebner> ScottK2: may  be the best we can do
<ScottK2> sebner: Uploaded.  Thank you for your contribution to Ubuntu.
<sebner> ScottK: I haven't heard that for a long time ^^. More should work on the u-u-s queue :P . However thanks for you help and the hints /me should do some more to gain experience with that
<sebner> ScottK2: still around?
<ScottK2> sebner: Here now for a moment
<sebner> ScottK2: If a package builds without doing anything. should I set it to "Won't fix" or should I bump python-control in debian/control and look at the debian/rules ...
<ScottK2> sebner: Look at the build logs from the rebuild test and see why it failed.  If it failed due to buildd problems (there are some of those) or for other reasons unrelated to python-central, mark it invalid.
<sebner> ah. true. thanks
<ScottK2> If it failed for another reasons, fix those.
<sebner> ScottK: xD it failed on hpppa. I'm a dunce
<ScottK2> sebner: Which package?
<sebner> ScottK2: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/revelation/0.4.11-3ubuntu1
<ScottK2> sebner: Why did the build fail?
<sebner> ScottK2: python-gnome2-desktop . unmet dependencies. I think because of the gnome final upgrade
<ScottK2> sebner: On hppa or the one from the rebuild test listed in the bug?
<sebner> ScottK2: on hppa
<ScottK2> sebner: OK.  I'll look at that one.  You tell me why the one from the rebuild test failed.
<tsmithe> could someone tell me if the test on grep in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61417/ is correct? (i'm not sure about exit status in this case)
<tsmithe> (line 9)
<tsmithe> er, 12
<ScottK2> sebner: Would a give-back on hppa work now?
<sebner> ScottK2: sure
<ScottK2> sebner: Why?
<sebner> ScottK: because now we have 2.22.0-0ubuntu1 what means >=  2.21.3-0ubuntu1
<ScottK2> sebner: Did it build on hppa?
<sebner> ScottK2: at the python-central rebuild?
<ScottK2> sebner: python-gnome2-desktop. In the archive.
<sebner> ScottK2: yes
<ScottK2> Then hop over to #ubuntu-devel and ask infinity to please give back revelation on hppa.
<sebner> k :)
<ScottK2> sebner: Now keep an eye on it and see if it works this time.
<sebner> yep
<ScottK2> You can mark that one invalid in the python-central bug
<sebner> cool. thanks :)
<cool> sebner, for what?
<sebner> argh. damn it
<sebner> cool: sry ^^
<cool> heh
<sebner> ScottK2: btw, what's the difference between  Won't fix and Invalid?
 * sistpoty believes that dholbach should be a bug contact for hugs (sorry, bad joke)
<cool> haha
<cool> siretart, you talking about yesterdays hugs?
<sistpoty> sebner: won't fix means, that the bug is there, but it won't get fixed
<sebner> sistpoty: what could be a reason for that?
<sistpoty> cool: actually I'm just generally kidding (as there is a source package called hugs, and there's also one called happy btw.)
<sistpoty> sebner: let me find an example
<cool> i know such bug
<aquo> i want to document my package selection and make installations with a defined package-set reproducible ...
<aquo> i know about "dpkg --get-selections" and so on ..
<sistpoty> sebner: bug #194574 for example. it's present, but it's decided to not getting fixed because it has negative side effects
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194574 in cdbs "can cause broken symlinks in /usr/share/doc" [Low,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194574
<aquo> i am thinking about creating meta-packages for hosting on my ppa
<cool> i have lost all hopes that this would be fixed bug #43154
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 43154 in mesa "freezes with 3D applications on VIA Unichrome K8M800, KM400" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/43154
<cool> damn you VIA :x
<sebner> sistpoty: ah, I see. thx :)
<sistpoty> aquo: I guess that's a tough one... you could of course add everything from get-selections to a dependency of a meta-package, but that would nail it down to specific libraries as well
<aquo> dpkg --get-selections is not modular enough for me, i want to differentiate betwee packages i need and their deps.
<aquo> i defined around 40 different tasks and the packages i need for them
<sistpoty> aquo: I wouldn't know of anything smart enough to find root nodes (i.e. packages, which draw in the necessary dependencies) though apart from manual selection
<aquo> sistpoty: that is not the problems, i know all the root nodes, i am master of graphviz.
<sistpoty> aquo: ah, so what's the problem then?
<aquo> i am just thinking if creating metapackages is the right way to do so.
<aquo> i took a look at the source of ubuntu-meta and build-essential ...
<sistpoty> aquo: what do you want to achieve actually?
<james_w> it sounds like a reasonable solution to me
<james_w> I don't know if equivs can do this easily for you
<aquo> james_w: i read about seeds ...
<aquo> and i am not sure if it would better to create seeds, and create the meta-packages from seeds.
<james_w> I don't think seeds are what you want, as apt doesn't understand what they are I believe
<james_w> well, that's just an extra step isn't it?
<james_w> you can just create one source package, and then build several binary packages that depend on what you want.
<aquo> yes, but would it help me to master install cds with my own package-selection and their deps?
<aquo> ubuntu-meta uses some scripts to create the package lists from the seeds ...
<james_w> ah, for cds. then seeds might be the way to go
<sistpoty> hm... disk space on sparky is getting very rare... someone who'd like to nuke a few old uploads? (maybe nixternal?)
<RainCT> sistpoty: already migrated?
<sistpoty> RainCT: nope, not really urgent
<sistpoty> RainCT: my current plan is to get a bigger disk for myself, and then sort out a 200Gb disk for spooky. (sata ctrl'er already in spooky, check dmesg)
<sistpoty> RainCT: and after that eventually migrate ;)
<RainCT> sounds like a good plan :)
<sistpoty> yeah... reason to buy new hardware -> good plan for me :)
<Fujitsu> sistpoty: We can free up a couple of GB by hardlinking or removing some urbanterror-data uploads.
<sistpoty> Fujitsu: either is fine, I guess
<sistpoty> Fujitsu: since there is a RFS in debian for urbanterror, I guess I'll nuke those
<Fujitsu> 3.9GB in the various urbanterror-data uploads.
<Fujitsu> Ouch.
<sistpoty> meh... I should have fixed nuking on sparky as well *g*
<RainCT> sistpoty: what's wrong there? it worked for me somewhat like 2 weeks ago..
<sistpoty> RainCT: gives a backtrace... imho the problem was that a Config object was somewhere created from the web interface w.o. parameteres (which doesn't work, since it needs the request to find out the base path)... s.th. like that
<sistpoty> RainCT: however I already fixed this in trunk, so it's just a matter of merging (which I'm doing now)
<RainCT> ah
<nixternal> sistpoty: which ones need to get nuked?
<sistpoty> nixternal: that's actually the question, that I hoped you could answer :P
<nixternal> and nuking, aren't the server admins the only ones allowed?
<Fujitsu> Nuking all of urbanterror-data should fix the problem for quite a while.
<sistpoty> nixternal: nuking from the web interface is allowed for anyone with the virtual right "Administrator"
<sistpoty> nixternal: it just won't get deleted from disk, until s.o. with root rights executes the generated script from nuking actions
<nixternal> there are some very old pkgs on revu
<nixternal> very old == >6 months
<nixternal> sistpoty: when some uploads a revision pkg to revu, does the server hold on to the old pkg after creating the debdiffs for the site?
<nixternal> s/some/someone
<nixternal> or does it just overwrite the old?
<sistpoty> nixternal: yes, it does (the orig.tar.gz isn't guaranteed to match, and you can always switch back to an old upload on the details page)
<sistpoty> nixternal: actually the debdiffs are created "on the fly", not the otherway round (which I guess is a bug on its own)
<nixternal> how about when items are archived/uploaded, do those packages still stay on the server or do they get blasted?
<sistpoty> nixternal: stay on the server.. archived is only an entry in the db actually
<sistpoty> nixternal: and uploaded packages are currently not caught at all by revu (iirc packages are only marked as not new on the first upload to revu)
<nixternal> ahh, ya forgot about that
<nixternal> would it be possible to add an 'uploaded' option or something to review that would act like 'archive'?
<sistpoty> (which of course is bad, but it involves ugly shell script hacking, which deal with incoming)
<sistpoty> nixternal: well, I'm usually out of time... maybe RainCT would like to comment on this?
<nixternal> I am guessing the only real purpose for keeping archived items is so people can go back and review them or something?
<sistpoty> (side note: nuking works now on sparky as well :)
<nixternal> seems sensable that when a MOTU uploads a package, the pkg files get nixed on the revu server, except keep the comments maybe and link to the LP page for the project?
<sistpoty> nixternal: not too sure... ajmitch once wrote a script to review uploads done by a person (probably for MC)
<RainCT> siretart: ping
<sistpoty> nixternal: actually, the only worthwhile thing then imho are the comments
<sistpoty> (thought one never knows, and I must admit that I've never looked at revu during my mc time)
<sistpoty> RainCT: did you mean me? (see context)
<sistpoty> RainCT: as siretart is probably fast asleep by now
<RainCT> sistpoty: no, I just finished reading the backlog
<RainCT> the ping to siretart is about gxine (he's the last uploader :P)
<sistpoty> RainCT: ah, heh
<sistpoty> nixternal: ok, this looks better now: /dev/hda2             38005512  31187964   4886940  87% /
<sistpoty> (instead of 98%)
<RainCT> sistpoty: well.. I already told you that we could export comments (as text, XML or whatever) and keep them when uploads are being removed..
<RainCT> :)
<nixternal> true, but 87% still looks scary to me
<sistpoty> nixternal: bah... we're in FeatureFreeze :P
<sistpoty> RainCT: heh, yes
<nixternal> that doesn't stop people though :)
<sistpoty> nixternal: if you prefer, I can make the disk full again :P
<nixternal> no thank you
<RainCT> good night
<sistpoty> gn8 RainCT
<sebner> gn8 RainCT
<nixternal> I am nukin' my old packages that have been there for a while...no need to keep them around
<sistpoty> thanks nixternal!
<nixternal> note to self: CLICK NUKE NOT UNARCHIVE
<sistpoty> note to slef: completely nuking a package sucks in revu *g*
<sistpoty> to self even
<nixternal> heh, I nuke kblogger-kde4, all it does is unarchive it
#ubuntu-motu 2008-03-29
<nixternal> the rest seemed to have nuked fine
 * sistpoty looks
<sistpoty> nixternal: no idea actually, but I removed it manually from the db
<nixternal> thanks
<TomJaeger> .orig.tar.gz is supposed to be the original tarball from upstream, right?
<sistpoty> TomJaeger: yes
<TomJaeger> why is this not the case for wacom-tools?
 * sistpoty looks
<sistpoty> TomJaeger: not too sure, I guess for convencience (debian/README.Debian makes me think that). Generally, this should be avoided w.o. a very good reason
<TomJaeger> okay, I guess I'll fix that too, while I'm at it
<james_w> TomJaeger: at what?
<sistpoty> TomJaeger: oh, are you considering to update wacom-tools?
<TomJaeger> nobody else is doing it, are they?
<sistpoty> TomJaeger: the please head the rule of thumg: do minimal changes to the current package (unless you maintain it)
<sistpoty> then
<sistpoty> and rule of thumb... bah, I'm no typing expert today
<james_w> it's in main isn't it?
<TomJaeger> bug #195953
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 195953 in wacom-tools "Tablet input resolution tied to display resolution" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195953
<TomJaeger> this is the reason
<james_w> TomJaeger: go for it
<james_w> TomJaeger: so your update is a new upstream version?
<TomJaeger> yeah, but it needs some fixes to even compile
<aquo> i am trying to create my own meta-packages ...
<sistpoty> TomJaeger: still, try to do minimal changes in packaging, I gues the release team will appreciate this
<aquo> with debuild i get the message
<aquo> bad-distribution-in-changes-file gutsy
<aquo> i have gutsy in my changelog, is this wrong?
<james_w> aquo: do you have "ubuntu" in the version number?
<sistpoty> aquo: last entry in debian/changelog: change "gutsy" to "hardy"
<TomJaeger> sistpoty, I'm still moving that autoconf-garbage out of the diff
<james_w> aquo: are you compiling for gutsy?
<aquo> james_w: no, i think i will put ppa in
<aquo> james_w: yes
<aquo> james_w: i dont have ubuntu in the version number
<aquo> sistpoty: but i don't want to make the metapackage for hardy, i want i to be for gutsy.
<sistpoty> aquo: are you sure? (once hardy gets out, I doubt that too many gutsy systems will remain)... but if so, ignore the warning ;)
<aquo> sistpoty: it is not a warning, is is marked E:
<james_w> I think this is just for personal use isn't it?
<sistpoty> aquo: by what?
<aquo> by debuild
<aquo> E: aquo-packaging_0.1_i386.changes: bad-distribution-in-changes-file gutsy
<sistpoty> aquo: are you using a debuild from before gutsy?
<james_w> aquo: instead of 0.1-1 have 0.1-0ubuntu1
<aquo> no
<sistpoty> hm...
<sistpoty> aquo: from debian?
<aquo> no, just from scratch.
<james_w> I think there's a safety catch added in Ubuntu to stop you uploading packages to Ubuntu with "Debian" version numbers.
<aquo> it is just an README with some created debian/ directory ...
<james_w> as it -1 etc.
<sistpoty> aquo: hm... do you have some triggers in debuild that require a clean lintian run?
<aquo> no, but i want to do it the right way ...
<aquo> if i create a metapackage from scratch, which version number do i need to give?
<james_w> aquo: i suggest 1
<aquo> should it be 0.1-1?
<aquo> or is 0.1 ok?
<james_w> or maybe it has to be 1ubuntu1
<james_w> or 0.1-0ubuntu1
<james_w> or 0.1ubuntu1
<sistpoty> james_w: right, now I recall some completely and utter stupid changes back then, which derive the distribution from the version number
<Flannel> It only gets the ubuntuX wart if its modified from virgin source
<sistpoty> so it would be 1ubuntu1 (for a metapackage, which I guess should be native)
<aquo> james_w: i don't want to have it ubuntu in the version, i am just going for ppa
<aquo> so 1ppa1 ...
<Flannel> sistpoty: -1ubuntu1  implies theres been one debian modification, and then one ubuntu modification ontop of that
<Flannel> aquo: The metapackage is for the 0.1 version of the software, right?
<james_w> aquo: I'm trying to tell you that I think it's the fact that you don't have ubuntu in the version number that is giving you the error
<Flannel> james_w: I think thats wrong
<sistpoty> Flannel: it doesn't really matter for a metapackage... either 0ubuntu1 or 1ubuntu1 (as debian probably won't sync that one)
<aquo> Flannel: i just created a metapackage (just a README-file) f
<Flannel> Not that I'm an expert, but I would've given it the 0.1 version, and been done with it.
<aquo> for the dependencys ...
<aquo> there is no real source ...
<sistpoty> (oh, and sorry for my wording about the changes... of course I should have written "not so prudent" or s.th. like that)
<sistpoty> Flannel: to be correct, 0.1 would (iirc) be a nmu of a debian native package in debian
<aquo> it is a native package, but it is native to ubuntu
<Flannel> sistpoty: No, it's the 0.1 version from upstream, 0.1-1 would be one debian change
<sistpoty> Flannel: not for a *native* package
<Flannel> aquo: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ocaml-libs is an example of a metapacakge with no warts, so it's definately not a requirement
<sistpoty> Flannel: rule of thumb: no dash in the version number -> native package
<Flannel> sistpoty: Have an example?
<Flannel> sistpoty: the one I just gave, actually, has no dash
<sistpoty> Flannel: exactly ;)
<Flannel> sistpoty: http://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=ocaml-libs&searchon=names&suite=testing&section=all
<Flannel> sistpoty: Its not native
<Flannel> er, ok, so its the etch version, but still, not native
<sistpoty> Flannel: why would it be not native?
<Flannel> sistpoty: What are you defining native as?
<sistpoty> Flannel: native == "no orig.tar.gz"
<Flannel> So, all metapackages are native then, by definition?
<aquo> ubuntu-meta has "ubuntu-meta (1.79) gutsy; urgency=low"
<sistpoty> Flannel: yes
<Flannel> sistpoty: I took native to be Ubuntu created.  If a metapackage has a change from debian's, is it -0ubuntu1?
<aquo> -Xubuntu1
<TomJaeger> sistpoty, so I think the reason they repacked it is because the debian/ubuntu package is called wacom-tools and upstream calls it linuxwacom
<sistpoty> Flannel: there is no real policy... the right thing imho would be to create a non-native package from it, but that also has its problems. So I usually go for Xubuntu1 (being X the debian version)
<aquo> sistpoty: ubuntu-meta is also a "native"-package in my eyes.
<sistpoty> aquo: yes, it is
<aquo> so, how do i get rid of the E: aquo-packaging_0.1_i386.changes: bad-distribution-in-changes-file gutsy message?
<TomJaeger> sistpoty, so I'll do the same thing
<sistpoty> aquo: have you tried adding "ubuntu1" to the (last) version in debian/changelog?
<sistpoty> TomJaeger: have you checked, if there was actually just a rename of the original version, or if it has been otherwise fiddled with as well?
<sistpoty> brb
<aquo> sistpoty: i tried ppa1
<aquo> E: aquo-packaging_0.1ppa1_i386.changes: bad-distribution-in-changes-file gutsy
<TomJaeger> sistpoty, everything has been moved to a linuxwacom and there's a strange doc dir
<TomJaeger> *linuxwacom subdir*
<james_w> aquo: I doubt ppa will make any difference if the issue is what I think it is, as ppas weren't around then.
<TomJaeger> how are renames usually handled?
<james_w> just in the packaging usually
<aquo> james_w: ok, with ubuntu1 the Error-Message is gone
<james_w> it doesn't really matter what's going on in the source package as long as the binary packages come out ok
<sistpoty> james_w: *cough*.. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Basic#ChangingOrigTarball (though if it's screwed once, you'll have a hard time for a new upstream version)
<sistpoty> (that was actually written by me, in case you wonder)
<james_w> heh, preaching to the choir :-)
<sistpoty> :)
<sistpoty> soren: can you attach the usual information for bug #208161 please? thanks!
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 208161 in ubuntu-vm-builder "FFe: Update ubuntu-vm-builder" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208161
<TomJaeger> is there a way to make dpkg-buildpackage show the current directory?
<james_w> what do you mean?
<james_w> sistpoty: thanks for the ack on the bzr* FFe
<sistpoty> james_w: you'll still need to get the ack from main (until mine gets valid)
<sistpoty> james_w: as I understand it, there is a tight correlation between bzr and bzr-tools, right?
<james_w> yeah, they all need to go in together
<aquo> so, the basic for my metapackage seems to work ...
<james_w> I realise it's not complete yet, but it's good to have that but done
<aquo> it is nice to have those metapackages for software installation ;)
<sistpoty> james_w: yes, that's what I thought... so basically my opinion is: if one goes into main, the others should follow ;)
<aquo> but: if i change anything inside my metapackage: do i change the native version or the ubuntu one?
<aquo> if i use dch -i ubuntu counts up ....
<aquo> hmmm
<sistpoty> aquo: for native packages, the complete version is the version of the package
<aquo> sistpoty: grmpf
<Laney> james_w: I started a wiki page about the packaging jam: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UKTeam/PackagingJamJune2008 - feel free to edit :)
<james_w> thanks Laney
<sistpoty> aquo: because there's no .orig.tar.gz, every new version is put in a (native) .tar.gz again
<aquo> sistpoty: but i had to introduce the ubuntu1 to get the error message away ...
<sistpoty> aquo: hence changing either the version number, or the X after ubuntuX will result in the same thing packaging wise
<james_w> Laney: looks good, do you want to email the list to tell everyone about it.
<james_w> Laney: also, there's no mention of the possible Bug Jam.
<Laney> james_w: I'll add that. You can email the list if you'd like or I'll try and get round to it tomorrow
<sistpoty> aquo: the usual thing for debian imported native packages is to increase X though (as in <version>ubuntuX becomes <version>ubuntuX+1)
<sistpoty> (X+1 as expression *g*)
<aquo> ok, but i didn't import anything from debian
<james_w> Laney: we're in to the time where I won't let myself send email for fear of saying something stupid due to tiredness, so it would be tomorrow anyway
<aquo> i created a native metapackage for ubuntu
<james_w> Laney: so if you don't do it tomorrow I can
<sistpoty> aquo: but since you have an ubuntu version number, just increase X ;()
<Laney> james_w: That's fine
<sistpoty> -(
<aquo> if i  mv aquo-packaging-0.1/ aquo-packaging-0.2 and run dch -i inside it, it prompts me with 0.1ubuntu2 ...
<sistpoty> aquo: yes, that's correct... for native packages, the source package == upstream package
<sistpoty> aquo: so usually you don't move the debian dir around, but just add to the existing package
<sistpoty> (s/usually/always)
<aquo> sistpoty: there is no debian-dir, i just created this for myself from scratch, understand?
<aquo> it is a native metapackage for ubuntu.
<sistpoty> aquo: w.o. debian dir, you cannot build a package?
<sistpoty> aquo: I guess we're misunderstaning here
<aquo> sistpoty: ok, i have a ubuntu native metapackage directory named aquo-packaging-0.1 with some debian-directory inside it with all the control stuff ...
<aquo> because of some freaky error-message i had to intruduce the ubuntu1 version in changelog.
<aquo> if i run dch -i inside the directory ubuntuX counts up ...
<sistpoty> aquo: yes, that's correct
<aquo> but this is a native package, so i want the native version number to count up ...
<aquo> a can hand-edit this, but why use dch -i if i need to hand-edit stuff?
<james_w> aquo: try dch -U
<sistpoty> aquo: the native version == what is in debian/changelog
<james_w> that should get rid of this "ubuntu" check
<james_w> (I think)
<sistpoty> aquo: if you put 1.2ubuntu3 there, the native version is exactly this
<aquo> no it isn't
<sistpoty> aquo: if you want to increase 1.2ubuntu3 to 1.3ubuntu1, you'll need to hand edit the file
<aquo> i am the "upstream"-maintainer and the packager in one person.
<sistpoty> aquo: yes, that's what "native package" is all about ;)
<aquo> ok, it seems that nobody seems to understand my question.
<sistpoty> aquo: at least, I don't... maybe you could rephrase it again=
<sistpoty> ?
<james_w> aquo: dch -v will allow you to specify the version that you want
<bddebian> Heya gang
<protonchris> hey bddebian
<mneptok> bddebian: heya
<bddebian> Hi protonchris, mneptok
<sistpoty> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Heya sistpoty
<TomJaeger> alright, I've updated the wacom-tools package now, who do we get this uploaded?
<james_w> TomJaeger: you need a core-dev sponsor
<TomJaeger> how would I find a core-dev sponsor?
<Fujitsu> Hmmm. Something has caused several duplicates of a rather old soundconverter bug to be filed in the past few days. There were no duplicates for 30k bugs, then 7 in just a couple of thousand.
<james_w> you should subscribe ubuntu-main-sponsors, but I'm afraid that I don't know the format that they wnat new upstream versions in
<james_w> TomJaeger: also have you applied for a Freeze exception?
<TomJaeger> no
<james_w> I think you'll need to do that. I'm not very familiar with main, sorry
<james_w> you can see if anyone is around on #ubuntu-devel
<TomJaeger> so I'm wrong here?
<james_w> no, not exactly, but motu only look after universe
<james_w> there's more likely to be core-dev on that channel than this
<TomJaeger> alright, thanks
 * sistpoty is off to bed now.. gn8
<james_w> night sistpoty
<sistpoty> gn8 james_w
<james_w> TomJaeger: you should probably explain that you are trying to make an upload and you want details on whether you need a freeze exception, and how to get sponsorship of a new upstream version.
<cody-somerville> Fujitsu, Can we get the logbot back in #xubuntu-devel? I dunno why it disappeared.
<ScottK2> cody-somerville: You gotta do 5 u-u-s uploads in the next day now that you're MOTU. Congratulations.
<Fujitsu> cody-somerville: I've no idea.
<Fujitsu> cody-somerville: Nothing to do with me.
<cody-somerville> <g> Thanks ScottK2 :)
<cody-somerville> Fujitsu, I thought you were the one that maintained it. My mistake.
 * Fujitsu feels like he's doing 5-(non-)FFes-a-day
<Fujitsu> cody-somerville: fabbione, perhaps.
<cody-somerville> Right right
<cody-somerville> :)
 * ScottK2 feels like he's d0ko's release assistant chasing after python-xml removal and python-central build-dep fixes.
<Fujitsu> ScottK2: And then there's LDFLAGS...
<ScottK2> Was that his too?
<Fujitsu> Of course.
<Fujitsu> And there was something else too.
<Fujitsu> I forget.
<Fujitsu> Ah, yes, starting the gfortran transition.
<ScottK2> Ah.  Well the last act for python-xml is assigned to him, so I'm done on that one.
<Fujitsu> Very good.
<ScottK2> It's milestoned against the release too.
<ScottK2> ;-)
<protonchris> Anybody up for looking at a FFE (Bug 204039)?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204039 in glom "Hardy: Please update to glom 1.6.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204039
<ScottK2> protonchris: Looking
<slangasek> heh, glom still isn't done?  any time we could clear libgdamm off of http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/NBS/ would be just peachy :)
<protonchris> slangasek: Hopefully glom will be done with the next release.  Sorry.
<ScottK2> protonchris: The current version is FTBFS or dep wait on several archs.  Will this one be any better?
<ScottK2> protonchris: I don't see any features in that release.  It looks like just bugfixes to me, so no FFe needed.
<protonchris> ScottK2: Looks like hppa is hung up on python-gnome2-extras and python-gtk2
<protonchris> ScottK2: sparc stuck on python-gnome2-extras
<ScottK2> hppa is often stuck on stuff.  Would a giveback on sparc work at this point?
<protonchris> ScottK2: not sure.  I am new to this.  What does a giveback mean?
<ScottK2> Try to build it again.
<ScottK2> Is the python-gnome2-extras problem sorted out already?
<protonchris> It is not clear to me why it didn't work on sparc before since it looks like sparc has python-gnome2-extras
<ScottK2> protonchris: Maybe it didn't then
<ScottK2> Or it's not in sufficient version
<protonchris> slangasek: what causes a package show up on that webpage?
<slangasek> protonchris: it's no longer built from any current source package, but still in the archive
<protonchris> ScottK2: yeah, strange.  Lets try a giveback on sparc if it isn't too much trouble.
 * cody-somerville just made his first upload :)
<ScottK2> cody-somerville: Congratulations again.
<cody-somerville> :)
<ScottK2> protonchris: Since we're contemplating a new upload, that'd take care of it.
<ScottK2> protonchris: What about the dep wait on ia64?
<ScottK2> protonchris: What do we have to do for libgda3-dev 3.0.2 or better to be available on that arch?
<protonchris> ScottK2: it is waiting on libgda3-dev which segfaults during building.  segfault problem also exists in debian.
<PMantis> Hello! I setup my own repo (dpkg-scanpackages, apt-ftparchive) and with a proper sources.list file. However, if I create a Release.gpg, apt-get complains on the clients: Failed to fetch http://<path>/Release  What did I do wrong?
<PMantis> Guess I didn't finish my first thought....
<ScottK2> protonchris: So I'd try and look into that one.
<protonchris> ScottK2: ok, I'll ask the debian maintainer about it.
<ScottK2> OK.
<slangasek> libgda-3.0-scan.c:18: warning: implicit declaration of function 'gda_blob_op_get_type'
<slangasek> protonchris, ScottK2: how about setting a proper prototype? :)
<ScottK2> Fair enough.
<slangasek> I bet that returns a pointer and ia64 goes waaaaa
<PMantis> Better stated: Without the Release.gpg all is ok, except the security warning when Installing packages. With the Release.gpg file in my repository, 'apt-get update' chokes. Yes, I've imported the gpg key using apt-key.
 * ScottK2 is trying to help point protonchris is a useful direction without getting his hand's to sticky with the goo from this one.
<slangasek> heh
<protonchris> slangasek: :)
<protonchris> Actually that was meant for ScottK2
<slangasek> ./libgda/gda-blob-op.h:GType    gda_blob_op_get_type  (void);
<slangasek> I win
<slangasek> unfortunately, I also lose, because I can never remember where the source for those scanners is supposed to come from. :P
<protonchris> ScottK2: thanks for looking at the glom bug
<ScottK2> protonchris: You're welcome.  I think you've got enough of a hint that you can go to the Debian maintainer and he can figure a patch if you aren't up to it yourself.
<joejaxx> what is an FFe?
<ScottK2> Feature Freeze Exception (replace UVFe since we don't have UVF anymore).
<joejaxx> oh ok
<ScottK2> Hello joejaxx
<joejaxx> hi
<ScottK2> joejaxx: It was suggested to me that I hunt you down to help out with unforking our SE Linux stuff.
<joejaxx> oh ok
<ScottK2> joejaxx: I'm expecting Manoj to upload a new setools to Debian in the next ~36 hours.
<joejaxx> ok
<ScottK2> Personally I'd rather break SE Linux than fork, so it'd be good to have someone involved that actually cares how well it works.
<joejaxx> :)
<ScottK2> joejaxx: See Bug 204428 for my perspective.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204428 in setools "Package contains gratuitous divergence from Debian" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204428
 * joejaxx looks
<joejaxx> ScottK2: is this for hardy?
<joejaxx> i am guessing
<ScottK2> Yes
<ScottK2> joejaxx: If we release with our renamed packages we'll have to carry transitional packages all the way to the next LTS release.  It'd be good not to have to maintain that diff.
<joejaxx> yeah
<joejaxx> hmm
<joejaxx> ok
<joejaxx> i will try and take a look at the diff when Manoj uploads
<joejaxx> as well :)
 * joejaxx wish he was not having bzr problems still :\
<joejaxx> well i am going to retire for the evening
<joejaxx> Goodnight All :)
<slangasek> protonchris: http://people.ubuntu.com/~vorlon/libgda3-ia64-segv.diff is the fix for libgda3's build failure on ia64
<protonchris> slangasek: should I submit a new package or pass that along to the debian maintainers.
<ScottK> protonchris: Make us a debdiff and send it to Debian.
<protonchris> ScottK: ok.  I'll tackle this tomorrow.  Thanks.
<protonchris> slangasek: I hope to get libgdamm of your bad list soon.  :)
<protonchris> of -> off
<slangasek> appreciated :-)
<Fujitsu> Thanks ScottK.
<protonchris> I am going to go to bed.  Thanks for your help.
<cody-somerville> StevenK, Can you add me to u-u-s?
 * persia comes late to the party, and notes that an NMU of debian-native 0.1 is 0.1-0.1
<persia> cody-somerville: I'll do that.  Thanks for helping.
<cody-somerville> persia, Thanks.
<cody-somerville> So, whats the command to sign the .changes file correctly?
<persia> debuild -S
<cody-somerville> Right but if I'm sponsoring someone else's upload
<cody-somerville> Don't I have to do something extra since I can't actually sign as them?
<Fujitsu> -k<yourkeyid>
<persia> Ah.  If you're sponsoring someone else's upload, use `debuild -S -k<keyid>`.  That gives them Changed-By: credit, with your signature.
<persia> cody-somerville: https://launchpad.net/%7Ecody-somerville/+participation
<cody-somerville> :)
 * Fujitsu takes a deep breath, and tries a Dapper->Hardy upgrade.
<ScottK2> Three cheers for Fujitsu
<Fujitsu> Anybody else who's tried it? Anything I need to know?
 * ScottK2 tried Dapper -> Gutsy once.
<ScottK2> It didn't end well.
<persia> My memory is that upstart can bite, but that may have been fixed.
<Fujitsu> I presume it works a bit by this point in the cycle.
<ScottK2> Actually it turns out it was largely OK (eventually), but by the time I realized I was having problems unrelated to the upgrade I'd alread nuked it.
<jdong> Fujitsu: I've heard someone else here with 3 of 3 failures
<jdong> Fujitsu: though from what I've heard, none of the failures were irrecoverable.
<jdong> more like they weren't spotless out of the box....
<jdong> which admittedly sounds like doublespeak for failure ;-)
<Fujitsu> I've done a few stupid multi-release upgrades, but have always managed to recover from the breakage.
<jdong> I don't think it's anything we can't recover from
 * jdong wonders how many hours is 600,000 centisecs....
<jdong> 1.67
<jdong> I wonder if that's too greedy a pdflush writeback time :D
<warp10> Good morning
<\sh> moins
<\sh> mah I does not like people who are touching my bugs which I'm assigned to
<geser> Hi \sh
<persia> touching?  How?  While I tend to agree, I never complain if someone milestones it, or someone leaves a comment with insight.
<\sh> persia: I mean changing status to something else....I'm assigned to the bug becasue I'm working on it. Problem is...this bug can't be confirmed, because it's just an good will of upstream to inform us that they compiled a patch list where at least 10 crashers (two of them were reported from ubuntu)..anyways...there is nothing to be confirmed to...because it deals with known bugs...and I don't like people who are just passing by to deal with those bugs
<\sh> bah,.../me needs coffee and some roles from the bakery
<\sh> brb
<persia> \sh: Yeah.  I tend to agree with that.  When you wake up, might say something in #ubuntu-bugs...
<\sh> re
<\sh> hah..-.breakfast is doing good to my system
<DRebellion> When can I start uploading packages for hardy+1?
<jpatrick> DRebellion: when the toolchain is uploaded
<harrisony> iirc as soon as hardy gets into final freeze
<harrisony> im wrong :P
<DRebellion> jpatrick, any rough date set for that?
<jpatrick> DRebellion: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IntrepidReleaseSchedule
<Fujitsu> Perhaps mid-May.
<jpatrick> DRebellion: May 1st
<DRebellion> jpatrick, thanks
<Iulian> G'morning
<jpatrick> moin Iulian
<Iulian> Hey jpatrick
<jpatrick> brb - TZ update
<\sh> well, you can test already your packages with a hardy package of the toolchain stuff from ubuntu-toolchain team...
<\sh> phew claws-mail fixed and uploaded
<Fujitsu> Is there any reason we have kfreebsd-5 in the archive, other than automatically importing it from Debian?
<Fujitsu> It's probably pretty useless, and appears to have some open security issues.
<\sh> hmm...
<\sh> UbuntuBSD ... that would rock ,->
<\sh> pushing upstart and friends to bsd...merging ports system to .deb oh man...our bsd friends will love us ;)
<RainCT> Hi
<\sh> moins RainCT
<jeromeg> could someone of motu-sru have a look at bug 156432 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 156432 in zim "Zim freeze when create a link" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156432
<jeromeg> please :)
<\sh> jeromeg: can you follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates and prepare some more infos?
<jeromeg> \sh: what is missing ?
<jeromeg> impact: crash
<jeromeg> how it has been adressed: with a new version
<jeromeg> patch: attached
<jeromeg> sorry got to go to have lunch
<jeromeg> will come back later
<\sh> jeromeg: so you just need someone who is uploading it to gutsy-proposed...
<jeromeg> \sh: ok
<jeromeg> thank you for your help
<jeromeg> see you
<bobbo> RainCT; i jumped in and did a fix for bug #184084 in diggler, is that ok?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 184084 in tabextensions "Extension description mentions Iceweasel/Icedove/Iceape" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184084
<RainCT> bobbo: sure, thx for working on it :)
<RainCT> bobbo: the short description says " utilities for Seamonkey and Firefox's location bar
<RainCT>  utilities for Seamonkey and Firefox's location bar
<RainCT> (oops)
<RainCT> * bobbo: the short description says " utilities for Seamonkey  and Firefox's location bar
<RainCT> argh damn irssi xDD
<bobbo> ah crap i left in an extra space?
<RainCT> bobbo: the short description mentions both Seamonkey and Firefox, but it has no alternative dependency on seamonkey
<zorglu_> q. before i found a channel with the ubuntu people which take care about all the server/mirror to store the .deb of ubuntu. i dont remember the name tho... anybody got suggestion?
<\sh> zorglu_: ?? you have a mirror or want to setup one?
<zorglu_> \sh: i want to talk to the people who handle this. i got no mirror to propose. i just want information
<bobbo> RainCT; ah, i just search & replaced it and Iceweasel and Iceape must have both been mentioned
<zorglu_> \sh: i talked to somebody sometime ago on this channel i dont remember the name :)
<\sh> zorglu_: hmm...depends on the question it could be #ubuntu-devel (most likely you'll have a better chance on monday) or #canonical-sysadmin (also more likely on monday)
<\sh> but you can ask here too...eventually we know the answer
<zorglu_> \sh: ok i remember the personn was from canonical. but not on those channel. i will retry on monday then
<RainCT> bobbo: well, just add seamonkey as an alternative dependency and it should be ok
<bobbo> RainCT, ok, thanks
<\sh> zorglu_: what's your problem anyways?
<RainCT> * seamonkey-browser rather
<zorglu_> \sh: well this is a long discussion :) not a yes/no question, so i think i will not trouble people here with irrelevant talks :)
<\sh> zorglu_: ok then :)=
<jpatrick> zorglu_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - has a list of ubuntu channels
<jpatrick> zorglu_: porbably #ubuntu-mirrors
<zorglu_> jpatrick: ahhhh that's the one :)
 * \sh steps out for a while....
<zorglu_> jpatrick: \sh: thanks for your help
<bobbo> RainCT; if im adding seamonkey to the diggler depends, do we still need mozilla-browser?
<RainCT> bobbo: ahh right, mozilla-browser = seahorse-browser
<RainCT> bobbo: no, delete mozilla-browser then (replacing it for seahorse-browser)
<RainCT> *seamonkey-browser
 * RainCT thinks he should go sleep some longer lol
<bobbo> RainCT; seahorse is the gnome GPG frontend :/
<bobbo> hehe :)
<bobbo> RainCT; i stuck a new debdiff up, if your not asleep
<RainCT> bobbo: diggler (0.9-14ubuntu2) feisty; urgency=low
<bobbo> RainCT; http://bobbo.mooo.com/~bobbo/diggler_0.9-14ubuntu2.debdiff
<RainCT> asac: could you have a fast look at the debdiff above to be sure that I'm not overlooking anyting please? :P
<asac> RainCT: if it works then its fine :)
<asac> the debdiff looks rather trivial
<asac> is that an extension?
<RainCT> asac: yes
 * RainCT is just doing stupid stuff today so I better ask before uploading anything :)
<asac> hehe
<RainCT> bobbo: *gettingsourcechecking&uploading* :)
<bobbo> thanks :)
<RainCT> bobbo: Uploaded. Thanks for contributing to Ubuntu
<protonchris> Can anyone point me to a package with an arch specific patch?
<james_w> protonchris: does the package you are working on use a patch system?
<james_w> also, why does it need to be arch specific?
<protonchris> Well, it is a FTBFS on ia64.
<james_w> yes, but it's rare that a patch needs to be arch specific
<james_w> for instance it would never be accepted upstream, and so Ubuntu would have to carry it until upstream fixed it properly
<james_w> it should be possible to write a patch that only has an effect on ia64
<james_w> can you describe the issue? or just point to the build log?
<protonchris> sure.  one second
<protonchris> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/12660577/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-ia64.libgda3_3.0.2-2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<protonchris> I'll try applying the patch to all arches and see what happens.
<james_w> protonchris: so what does the patch do
<james_w> ?
<james_w> was this the package that slangasek said would probably be fixed by defining function prototypes?
<civija> guys sorry for offtopic but maybe someone here would know or point me in right direction. who do I need to contact to get my LoCo team web page included here http://www.ubuntu.com/support/community/locallanguage? tnx
<protonchris> james_w: yeah, I think so.
<james_w> civija: is you LoCo approved?
<james_w> protonchris: can you pastebin the patch please?
<civija> james_w: yes, we exist over 2 years
<civija> james_w: we also provide local support on forum, irc, ...
<james_w> civija: #ubuntu-locoteams might be a better place
<civija> james_w: ok, tnx!
<protonchris> james_w: looking at the patch I don't see why it would work on all arches.
<protonchris> james_w: http://people.ubuntu.com/~vorlon/libgda3-ia64-segv.diff
<james_w> protonchris: you don't see why it would work on all arches, or you don't see why it wouldn't?
<james_w> I would hate to think what is in that header if including it causes failures on other arches.
<protonchris> james_w: wouldn't :)
<james_w> I agree, so I think add it and then check it still builds on your machine
<james_w> I assume you don't have an ia64?
<protonchris> james_w: no I don't
<protonchris> james_w: you don't happen to have one, do you?
<james_w> nope
<james_w> I think you should be pretty safe throwing this one at the buildds if it still builds on your machine
<protonchris> james_w: general question:  The patch is only requred for ia64.  So we are essentially fixing something that isn't broke on all the other arches by applying it.  I figured packages changes should be kept to a minimum.
<protonchris> james_w: hence my arch specific question earlier.
<james_w> yes, but it's actually something bad on all arches, but it just happens to only cause trouble on ia64 due to the sizes of different types
<protonchris> Ah.  Good point.  Thanks.
<james_w> and I think that the minimal change is actually to apply it on all arches
<james_w> it's more work to make it only apply on one, and is just confusing
<james_w> protonchris: was this reported to Debian as well?
<james_w> it's not reported
<protonchris> yeah, I am going to make a debdiff for us and pass the patch on to the debian maintainer.
<protonchris> I will be reported to debian.
<protonchris> I -> it
<protonchris> Once I am sure that the patch fixes the problem.
<james_w> ah, http://buildd.debian.org/fetch.cgi?&pkg=libgda3&ver=3.0.2-2&arch=ia64&stamp=1204633860&file=log
<james_w> yeah, that's the right approach
<james_w> you can point them to that. It does fail on Debian, it just hasn't been processed and a bug filed yet
<protonchris> Yeah, I noticed the debian problem a little while ago and thought they might fix it.  Then we could sync again, but I think we are running out of time.
<protonchris> james_w: thanks for your help.
<james_w> yeah, the best thing to do at this point is to patch it and send it upstream. It can be synced after release with only a little more effort
<james_w> no problem
<protonchris> When changing a debian package should the following control file fields be removed: Uploaders, DM-Upload-Allowed, Vcs-Browser, and Vcs-Svn ?
<Exfil> i need some help setting up virtual hosts on apache can anyone help?
<james_w> protonchris: no, maybe, yes, yes
<james_w> Exfil: #ubuntu is for support
<james_w> protonchris: the second has no meaning here, so it wouldn't hurt to keep it, the last two would giving bad information though, so they should be removed or modified
<ScottK2> Exfil: You can get server specifiy support on #ubuntu-server.
<ScottK2> protonchris: The patch that slangesek gave you is good for all archs.  ia64 is more picky, which is why it only FTBFS, but it's a good change all the way around.
<ScottK2> protonchris: It's also the kind of change that you can safely make based on code inspection and I trust him to have got it right.
<ScottK2> protonchris: Let me know if you need help packaging the patch or when you're ready to have it sponsored.
<protonchris> ScottK2: thanks.
<protonchris> ScottK2: If you are bored, you could take a look at Bug 204039 and sponsor an upload if the package is good. :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204039 in glom "Hardy: Please update to glom 1.6.10" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204039
<ScottK2> protonchris: I'm not bored, but I'll have a look anyway.
<protonchris> ScottK2: Thanks.
<ScottK2> protonchris: You were going to give me the ia64 fix for the library.  I'd like to upload that first.
<ScottK2> protonchris: How's that coming?
<protonchris> ScottK2: building on my machine now.
<ScottK2> protonchris: Great.
<ScottK2> protonchris: I should be here for several hours, so ping me when that one's ready and I'll do it first.
<marnanel> I was told to come here on #ubuntu-bugs; I am making a debdiff to add a patch (that I wrote for upstream) to a package; I've not used debuild before. james_w was talking me through doing it yesterday.  My patch adds a file which needs compiling, and adds it to Makefile.am; it gets linked in if I use ./configure;make but not debuild -uc -s.  Where should I start looking for a solution?
<marnanel> I assume I have a problem with debian/rules but I can't see what.
<pochu> marnanel: shouldn't you 'automake' it so that your change gets to Makefile.in?
<marnanel> pochu: debuild does not do that for me?  I know little about the internal workings of debuild
<pochu> I don't think so, debuild is just a wrapper around dpkg-buildpackage AFAIK
<ScottK2> protonchris: Why do you "Rebuild against updated libgdamm3.0 soname." on both your last upload and this one according to debian/changelog?
 * marnanel figured I shouldn't touch derived files because the tools would deal with them
<marnanel> Okay then...
<crimsun> marnanel: no, autotools are not automatically invoked
<marnanel> pochu, crimsun: thanks
<crimsun> (where I'm being loose with the term "autotools")
<ScottK2> protonchris: This is glom still ....  pycompat is no longer needed and should be removed.  It was only useful when dh_python was being used.
<ScottK2> protonchris: I haven't built it yet, but from a quick look at the glom debdiff, those are my comments.
<bobbo> is anyone in here bored / willing to check a debdiff for me?
<ScottK2> Just 6 packages left in Bug #204895 and they're going fast.  This may be your last chance to participate in this special offer.  Excellent bug for people new to packaging that want to learn a bit more to work on.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204895 in harvestman "Packages failed archive rebuild test possibly due to python-central transition" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204895
<ScottK2> bobbo: What bug?
<bobbo> ScottK2; bug #184063
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 184063 in apt-mirror "apt-mirror should mirror .bz2 files" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184063
<protonchris> ScottK2: libgdamm3.0 soname has changed twice recently.
<ScottK2> protonchris: Fair enough.  Thanks.
<ScottK2> bobbo: It's not clear to me from reading the bug what this actually helps.
<ScottK2> bobbo: What does mirror, but not use mean?
<ScottK2> bobbo: How have you tested this patch?
<bobbo> ScottK2; it was in dholbachs really fix it list so i had assumed it had been tested
<ScottK2> bobbo: OK.  That's a script that just picks up anything that's marked patch in Launchpad.
<bobbo> ScottK2; ah, sorry, i thought they were manually added :/
<ScottK2> bobbo: Looking at it, it looks sane, but I'm not familiar enough with the package to be comfortable uploading it this late in the cycle without some sort of testing.
<ScottK2> bobbo: Maybe you could get in touch with the original reporter and have him test it?
<bobbo> ScottK2; ok, will do that
<protonchris> ScottK2: Here is the debdiff for libgda3 ... Bug 208833
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 208833 in libgda3 "FTBFS: libgda3_3.0.2-2 on hardy/ia64" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208833
<\sh> damn..i need to start to code more on my own
<james_w> hi marnanel
<ScottK2> protonchris: Looking
<marnanel> james_w: hey there :)
<james_w> how's it going today?
<james_w> got any more stories for me?
<james_w> or a pot of tea I could share?
<protonchris> I got some tea to share :)
<marnanel> I have actually drunk all the tea :( There are always plenty of stories, though
<james_w> ah, we should all take a little break for some tea and stories then.
 * marnanel agrees
<james_w> I've got a load of cake that needs eating as well
 * marnanel has happy memories of Pembroke College Winnie-the-Pooh Society where everyone sits around eating cake and drinking tea and reading Winnie the Pooh stories to one another.  I think it should start branches outside Cambridge
<marnanel> So I am having this problem.  I think something in the packaging tools is not picking up that I intend to add two new files to the src directory.  It fails to link because of this, although a couple of people pointed out that if I run automake before debuild this will be fixed, and that's true.  However, debdiff says there are no changes in the file list.  What am I doing wrong here?
<ScottK2> protonchris: debdiff looks good.  If it builds I'll upload it.
<protonchris> ScottK2: great
<ScottK2> protonchris: If you upload a revised glom debdiff that removes pycompat, I'll do that one after.
<protonchris> ScottK2: ok
<protonchris> ScottK2: It is almost ready.  I am building now (just to make sure) :)
<AnAnt> man-di: hello
<james_w> marnanel: are you debdiffing the resulting .debs?
<AnAnt> man-di: I notice that gcc,g++ & gcj on Debian are all 4.3, do you think icedtea (or openjdk, as I heard it got renamed) would build ?
<james_w> marnanel: debdiff has two modes, one compares binary packages, one source packages, we want to use the source package mode. I assume that your changes don't add any more files to the binary packages, which is what suggests you may be using binary mode
<marnanel> james_w: I am, yes.  debdiff orig/gnome-alsamixer_0.9.7~cvs.20060916.ds.1-1_i386.deb new/gnome-alsamixer_0.9.7~cvs.20060916.ds.1-1_i386.deb  -->  File lists identical (after any substitutions)
<marnanel> ahh, okay
<james_w> marnanel: ok, so pass it the .dsc files instead
<james_w> marnanel: you must run debuild -S after all your changes to build the .dsc for the your new version
<ScottK2> protonchris: I got distracted and just now kicked off my libgada build.
<marnanel> what is .dsc?
<protonchris> ScottK2: no problem
<ScottK2> marnanel: .deb is the binary file you install.  .dsc is the source control file that describes what is in the source package.
<marnanel> ohhh, okay
 * marnanel tries this
<AnAnt> ping man-di
<james_w> marnanel: the .dsc is a text file, so you can read it to see a little what it is about.
<james_w> it just lists some info about the package, and then the files that make up the rest of the source package, along with md5sums and sizes for integrity purposes
<protonchris> ScottK2: when you get a chance -> Bug 204039
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204039 in glom "Hardy: Please update to glom 1.6.10" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204039
<ScottK2> OK.  After libgada is done.
<protonchris> ScottK2: thanks
<marnanel> well, now it thinks it can't find my secret key.  *goes to find out how to tell it how to find my secret key*
<james_w> marnanel: -kkeyid
<marnanel> james_w: aha.  thanks.
<james_w> marnanel: however, you don't really need to sign it, as you are not going to be passing the actual source package to anyone else, just using it as a source for the diff, so the other option is "-uc -us" again
<ScottK2> protonchris: There's a .11 out for glom now.  Do we want that?
<marnanel> oh, neat
<protonchris> ScottK2: dang.  Yeah, looks like a bug fix.  One of these days I will be done with glom.
<ScottK2> protonchris: libgada uploaded.  Thank you for your contribution to Ubuntu.  Please send the patch to Debian in a bug.
<ScottK2> protonchris: Let me know when you're ready for me to look at that one.
<protonchris> ScottK2: 6 new versions since the 1st of the year.
<ScottK2> :-)
<marnanel> what is the difference between .dsc and .dsc.asc ?
<ScottK2> marnanel: The .asc file gets left over if you try to sign it and it fails.  It can be removed.
<marnanel> ScottK2: thank you
<ScottK2> marnanel: You're welcome.
<marnanel> Oookkay!! I have a debdiff.  It contains everything I want, plus mysteriously some additions to the gettext template.
<marnanel> Any reason I shouldn't strip that by hand?
<marnanel> also: I find a lot of this sort of work needs doing on packages I maintain upstream: is there a conflict of interest if upstream maintainers get involved in downstream maintenance?
<pochu> no, you're welcome to work downstream instead :)
<pochu> marnanel: and yes, I think you should remove the gettext changes from the debdiff
<marnanel> if I work downstream instead the packages go almost completely unmaintained, which would not make anyone happy :)
<marnanel> okay, great
<ScottK2> marnanel: Do both.  There are packages I work on upstream, in Debian, and Ubuntu.
<marnanel> ScottK2: okay, great-- that's helpful to know.  I'll ask the downstream maintainers how I can be of use to them.
<marnanel> Okay, so now I have this debdiff, I just make it an attachment to the bug report?
<marnanel> Or is there more to it than that?
<protonchris> ScottK2: looks like it built on ia64 just fine.  Thanks.
<ScottK2> protonchris: Great.
<protonchris> murrayc_: ping
<ScottK2> protonchris: If something FTBFS on IA64 and no where else, then thing it failed on is virtually always a missing include.
<protonchris> ScottK2: good to know.  I haven't played with a ia64 at all.
<ScottK2> marnanel: Attach it to a bug report and subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors.
<ScottK2> marnanel: Assuming it's a Universe package.  If it's in Main, it's ubuntu-main-sponsors.
<ScottK2> protonchris: Don't forget the send the patch to Debian step of the process.
<protonchris> ScottK2: will do.
<murrayc_> protonchris: pong
<AnAnt> what is a Ubuntero ?
<protonchris> murrayc_: any plans to do another glom release in the next month?
<murrayc_> Not unless I hear of another bug that needs fixing. Sorry for the frequent releases, but I am trying to push bugfixes out as soon as possible because I don't know when my last chance for Hardy really i
<murrayc_> s
<pochu> AnAnt: someone who has signed the CoC
<ScottK2> !ubuntero
<ubotu> To become an Ubuntero on Launchpad you need to sign the Code of Conduct.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<protonchris> murrayc_: ok.  I'll work on getting .11 into hardy.
<AnAnt> pochu: ok
<murrayc_> protonchris: Many thanks.
<\sh> nixternal: so i'm not alone with this problem :)
<marnanel> "This attachment is a patch" -- is a debdiff a patch within the meaning of this statement?
<\sh> marnanel: yes..it's a patch :)
<marnanel> thanks
<AnAnt> thanks
 * marnanel is used to hunting down people who tick that box elsewhere and then upload things which aren't strictly unified diff format :)
<marnanel> Okay!  All done!  Do I just sit back and wait for someone to deal with it now?
<pochu> marnanel: yes. which bug # ?
<marnanel> bug 106903
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 106903 in gnome-alsamixer "error message when gnome-alsamixer is launching" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/106903
<protonchris> ScottK2: if you have time (new 1.6.11 package) -> Bug 204039
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204039 in glom "Hardy: Please update to glom 1.6.10" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204039
<ScottK2> protonchris: Looking
<ScottK2> protonchris: You change the version requirements in the build-depends without documenting that in debian/changelog.
<ScottK2> protonchris: Same thing with depends.
<ScottK2> protonchris: Please update debian/changelog and let me know when it's ready.
<protonchris> ScottK2: mind if I query?
<ScottK2> Not at all
<slangasek> protonchris: that patch is fixing something that isn't *obviously* broken on other architectures.  It's broken on amd64 as well, but amd64 happens at present to normally map everything at addresses below the 31-bit mark, so a pointer truncated to 32-bits (which is what happens without this patch) will happen to Just Work right now, but it's still a latent bug
<ScottK2> protonchris: glom built, so ping me when you're done with your functional testing.
<protonchris> ScottK2: glom worked just fine.  I was able to open an example database as well as create a brand new one.
<protonchris> slangasek: thanks for the info.
<ScottK2> protonchris: Uploaded.  Thank you for your contribution to Ubuntu.
<protonchris> ScottK2: thanks for all of your help today.
<ScottK2> protonchris: You could show appreciation by knocking out a couple of debdiffs or sync requests for Bug #204895
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204895 in python-pmw "Packages failed archive rebuild test possibly due to python-central transition" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204895
<ScottK2> I'll sponsor those too (after I get back).
<eddyMul> can cdbs simple-patchsys handle svn diffs?
<pochu> eddyMul: I think so
<eddyMul> pochu: thanx.
<protonchris> slangasek, ScottK2: looks like glom can be built on sparc due to a python problem:
<protonchris> can -> can't
<protonchris> python-gnome2-extras-dev: Depends: python-gnome2-extras (>= 2.19.1-0ubuntu7) but it is not going to be installed
<eddyMul> am looking at LP#128761, but patch from upstream applies to svn trunk, instead of current Ubuntu version. Oh well..  :(
<mbt> Can a REVU admin sync the uploaders keyring, please?
<RainCT> mbt: sure
<mbt> RainCT: Thanks!
<RainCT> mbt: what's you LP account?
<mbt> mtrausch
<RainCT> has the logo in the MOTD changed? :P
<mbt> ?
<RainCT> mbt: done
<mbt> Thanks!  :)  Appreciate it.  Got an upload coming, then.
<RainCT> (that about the MOTD was a general comment, not to you ;))
<mbt> Ahh, alright.  Was confused for a second lol
<spacepluk> Hi, I'm trying to make my first package from emesene sources
<spacepluk> this is a python program, but I'm not sure if I've to compile it someway or just let the .py files.
<spacepluk> There's no makefile provided with the sources
<slangasek> protonchris: yes, the python-gnome2-extras uninstallability is Somebody Else's Problem :)
<mbt> spacepluk: You might want to check out some other python application source packages to see how other people package them.  spe (an editor in Python) might be a good package to look at.
<protonchris> slangasek: I'll keep an eye for that being fixed and then do a glom giveback.
<POX_> spacepluk: http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/python-apps/packages/?rev=0&sc=0
<protonchris> slangasek: unfortunately that problem will keep libgdamm on your bad list :(
<spacepluk> mbt: POX_: thanks :)
<slangasek> protonchris: except I'm going to fix that problem right now ;)
<slangasek> or at least, I'll soon know /why/ it fails
<spacepluk> mbt: spe is a perfect sample, thank you very much
<mbt> spacepluk: You're welcome.
<slangasek> protonchris: buildd admins pinged, build failure may be sorted out soon
<protonchris> slangasek: thanks.
<bobbo> RainCT; ping
<RainCT> bobbo: pong
<norsetto> howdy dowdy all
<pochu> hi norsetto
<norsetto> Hola pochu
<protonchris> norsetto: hey.
<norsetto> protonchris: hi Chris!
<protonchris> norsetto: I think the glom and libgdamm stuff for hardy is finally finished. :)
<norsetto> protonchris: yes, I even remember somebody telling me "this should be pretty easy" ;-)
<bobbo> RainCT; sorry, was away, are there any packages in Bug #184084 that you havent made a patch for and i could do tonight?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 184084 in venkman "Extension description mentions Iceweasel/Icedove/Iceape" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184084
<norsetto> Amaranth: are you here?
<RainCT> bobbo: all those which are marked as "new"
<bobbo> RainCT; ah thanks, didnt want to duplicate any work
<protonchris> ScottK2: I'll take a look at one of your python-central bugs tomorrow.  Thanks again.
<Fujitsu> ScottK2: Around?
<jdong> grumble
<jdong> 80% of the open bugs in my subscribed page seems to be because of Baltix holding a ticket open.
<Fujitsu> jdong: That seems to be the sole purpose of Baltix.
<slangasek> heh
<slangasek> jdong: I habitually unsubscribe ubuntu-archive from those backports bugs after the backports task is closed, if I see Baltix on there
<jdong> slangasek: yeah that's a smart idea. I'm unsubscribing myself from those bugs atm :)
<jdong> it brought me a few "Oh crap I haven't done that yet?" moments
 * jdong grumbles at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24/+bug/185634/comments/39
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185634 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 "uvcvideo: iSight firmware loading does not work" [Medium,Confirmed]
<jdong> that's a real helpful tone....
<ScottK2> Fujitsu: Here now.
<Fujitsu> ScottK2: /query
<sistpoty> hi folks
<ScottK2> Fujitsu: Sure
<pochu> hey sistpoty
<sistpoty> hi pochu
<sebner> hoi sistpoty
<sistpoty> hi sebner
<sebner> sistpoty: I already mailed cesare. I the package is in sid soon I would do the FFe sync stuff :)
<sebner> *If
<sistpoty> sebner: which one actually?
<sebner> sistpoty: ah sry. conky
<sistpoty> sebner: ah, excellent. Thanks a lot!
<emgent> heya
<sistpoty> hi emgent
<sebner> sistpoty: ah not a big thing. I also did the last sync :) but I also told cesare that for packaging from scratch (if it doesn't hit sid soon) I'm not the right one ...
<sistpoty> heh
<sistpoty> RainCT: I'd like to reboot sparky for kernel upgrade. ok for you, or should I wait a little bit?
<sistpoty> (as you're logged in)
<RainCT> sistpoty: I'm not.. it's probably some screen which I left on
<sistpoty> RainCT: hm... ok... then I'll reboot now
<ScottK2> sistpoty: Would you please ack Bug #209006?  I'm interested enough to do a sync, but not so much that I'll fill out all the FFe paperwork.  At worst it'll be going from totally broken to less broken.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 209006 in quantlib-swig "Please sync quantlib-swig 0.9.0-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/209006
<marnanel> Does launchpad have a way to view the current debian/patches of an Ubuntu project?
<ScottK2> marnanel: Download the source and look is the easiest way.  apt-get source packagename.
<sistpoty> ScottK2: acked
<marnanel> Thanks.  I wanted something I could link to from the metacity page (I was making a list of distro-specific changes), though
<ScottK2> sistpoty: Thanks.
<sebner> Is anyone willing to merge monodevelop 1.0 final?
<sebner> No?
<ScottK2> marnanel: I don't think so.
<sebner> Ok, I'll do it :P
<sistpoty> wohoo... sparky survived the reboot as well as spooky :)
<sebner> lol
<geser> sistpoty: you sound like you didn't expect it
<sistpoty> geser: well, I did expect it to work, but I'm always feeling better if it in fact does *g*
<marnanel> ScottK2: Okay... thanks for your help!
<ScottK2> marnanel: You might ask in #launchpad.
<RainCT> good night
<sebner> RainCT: gn8 :)
<jpatrick> RainCT: night
<bobbo> night RainCT
<pochu> marnanel: http://patches.ubuntu.com/m/metacity/extracted/
<ScottK2> albert23: willowng uploaded.  Thank you for your contribution to Ubuntu.
<albert23> ScottK2: Thanks!
<ScottK2> albert23: I'm test building sqlrelay now.  Feel free to grab some more from that bug.
<ScottK2> albert23: sqlrelay uploaded too.  Thank you again for your contribution and please keep them coming.
<albert23> ScottK2: Should -nspkg.pth files still be removed as described in http://python-modules.alioth.debian.org/python-central_howto.txt?
 * ScottK2 looks
<albert23> ScottK2: Doing that needs some additional work to make the package installable, but Debian doesn't do it anymore
<ScottK2> albert23: Python-central handles that now for you (I'm pretty sure).
<ScottK2> No.  wait
<ScottK2> I was looking at the line about about egg naming
<albert23> Scottk2: http://packages.debian.org/sid/i386/python-enthought-traits/filelist lists these files
<ScottK2> Let's ask a real expert.
<ScottK2> POX_: Are you around?  ^^^^
<ScottK2> I'm not sure.
<norsetto> g'night folks
<albert23> Scottk2: Is it bad if we remove them? The fix to make the package installable is easy, just remove the files before dh_pycentral is called, instead of after that call.
<ScottK2> albert23: Then I'd do it that way.  No, I don't think it's bad, just not sure if it's necessary.
<albert23> Scottk2: will do that
<marnanel> pochu: a winner is you, totally
<marnanel> pochu: thanks
<sebner> Can somebody help me? I'm currently merging monodevelop 1.0. It build-dep on xulrunner-1.9-dev but pbuilder is not willing to install it but to keep xulrunner [1.8.1.13+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (hardy)]
<pochu> sebner: can you paste a log somewhere?
<pochu> sebner: and can you pastebin debian/control too?
<sebner> pochu: http://pastebin.com/m6bdbec7a
<sebner> pochu: http://pastebin.com/m7defc072
<pochu> any reason you're not using pbuilder-satisfydepends-gdebi? :)
<sebner> pochu: yes. I never used it before ^^
<pochu> sebner: in debian/control, you have both libxul-dev and xulrunner-1.9-dev, but the latter conflicts with the former
<pochu> sebner: so remove libxul-dev
<pochu> since we have ported it to Xulrunner 1.9 (right?)
<sebner> pochu: cool. thx :D
<sebner> pochu: so remove it? Because debian replaced (something with geko) with it
<sistpoty> sebner: maybe asac has some clues about xulrunner? ;)
<pochu> sebner: sorry, didn't get you. debian did what?
<sebner> sistpoty: Yeah I would ask him if he were online
<pochu> he's online, but probably not in front of the computer ;)
<sistpoty> sebner: and slomo_ about mono? (just to highlight yet another person :P)
<sebner> pochu: Replaced libgecko2.0-cil build dependency with libxul-dev, as it's used
<sebner> +      directly.
<sebner> sistpoty: mono isn't the problem? or do you want mono 1.9 in hardy? ^^
<pochu> sebner: see this changelog entry: monodevelop (0.18.1+dfsg-1ubuntu2) hardy; urgency=low
<sistpoty> sebner: no, but monodevelop sounds mono related, doesn't it? :P
<pochu> we are using xulrunner-1.9-dev, so you just need to remove libxul-dev
<sebner> pochu: ah great. I'm a dunce :D MD can rock now
<sebner> sistpoty: xD xD xD
<sebner> pochu: and I suppose the depency on libxul0d isn't also need anymore?
<pochu> right
<pochu> we depend on xulrunner-1.9
<pochu> instead
<sebner> :D :D :D
<pochu> sebner: for pbuilder-satisfydepends-gdebi, just use it in /etc/pbuilderrc instead of your current pbuilder-satisfydepends, it's much faster
<sebner> pochu: nice to hear :) thx for the tip
<pochu> np
<sebner> pochu: wow. it's pretty fast :) Is there something similar for LP? :P ^^
<sistpoty> well, for me speed is not really the problem, but rather that it should behave exactly like soyuz (quite some while ago, pbuilder resolved or'd build-dependencies exactly the other way as soyuz, not too sure if it's still the case though)
<pochu> sebner: heh, ssh to the database server and query it, but I don't think that's possible for people like us ;)
<sebner> hrhr
#ubuntu-motu 2008-03-30
<Fujitsu> sistpoty: Ubuntu sbuild resolves very similarly, if not identically, to Soyuz sbuild.
 * sebner will continue tomorrow with MD. Good night folks :D
<albert23> Scottk2: please ignore the debdiff for enthought-traits. I will complete that tomorrow.
<sistpoty> Fujitsu: ah, cool... switching to sbuild is still on my todo list though :/
<sistpoty> Fujitsu: btw.: does "done" mean, that the publisher has already run? (I forgot the url to the actual page again)
<ScottK2> albert23: OK.  Please delete it from the bug.
<Fujitsu> sistpoty: It means that the publisher has started and picked up the package. It won't be available from a.u.c until about 43 past that hour.
<sistpoty> Fujitsu: and for the buildds?
<Fujitsu> sistpoty: Probably a few minutes earlier, but I'm not entirely sure.
<sistpoty> Fujitsu: ah, k. thanks!
<sistpoty> Fujitsu: when would it show up in binary new? about the same time? (imho hscolour/lpia would need to go through binary new, but I might be wrong)
<Fujitsu> sistpoty: They'll hit binary NEW seconds after they build.
<sistpoty> Fujitsu: thanks. seems like I'm wrong then on hscolour needing to go through binary new :)
<Fujitsu> And you'll see `Successfully built (NEW)' rather than `Successfully built (ACCEPTED)'
<sistpoty> cool :)
<sistpoty> thanks!
<sistpoty> Fujitsu: oh, if https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/lpia/hscolour/ writes "published", it's already available for the buildds, I assume?
<Fujitsu> sistpoty: Not for about half an hour, probably.
<sistpoty> ok, /me is now confused
<sistpoty> but thanks Fujitsu for the insights
<Fujitsu> sistpoty: That's just the date that publisher picked it up. It then has to actually be written out by apt-ftparchive, and mirrored.
<sistpoty> ah, k
<_MMA_> Hmm... Sorry for the probably basic question here but how do I find a changelog for an app? Something has changes either with Audacious or todays updates that have really screwed up it's sound.
<pochu> night all!
<sistpoty> gn8 pochu
<pochu> _MMA_: aptitude changelog <package>
<_MMA_> Thanx
<sistpoty> _MMA_: trouble with audacious (on hardy)? meh... that's not good, as we shoved through a FFe
<_MMA_> sistpoty: Its hard to explain. It all the sudden sounds like the preamp is up too high. Like the gstreamer EQ issue. Except it doesnt clip.
<sistpoty> _MMA_: can you report a bug on lp against audacious and subsribe sebner and myself (lpid: sistpoty)?
<bddebian> Heya gang
<_MMA_> sistpoty: Well wait. Lemmie see what you think. The volume in Audacious controls the PCM volume. Correct? (does here anyway) :P
<_MMA_> So, if I enable the EQ I have to now push the preamp to the floor. Otherwise I get sound that has a "overdriven" sound to it.
<_MMA_> Static but doesnt clip.
<sistpoty> _MMA_: not too sure actually, I've only tried audacious recently but not in depth with the EQ
<sistpoty> _MMA_: what output plugin are you using (we dropped a pulseaudio-by-default patch, wich wasn't working properly)
<_MMA_> Lemmie look.
<_MMA_> ALSA
<sistpoty> hm...
<sistpoty> can you try pulseaudio and see if things improve?
<_MMA_> SUre
<sistpoty> thanks
<sistpoty> (brb, out for a smoke)
<_MMA_> bah.. Froze up on me.
<_MMA_> sistpoty: Well same behavior with PA but at least now I can use PA. Before it wasn't working. :P
<_MMA_> sistpoty: Just turn the EQ. Set some curve to it. I import my settings from Winamp. (rock preset) Then enable. I have to move the preamp slider to the bottom.
<sistpoty> _MMA_: hm... I guess I'm not really the right person to ask about audio stuff. maybe persia would have some clue? (others than that I guess that filing a bug on LP against audacious might still make sense)
<_MMA_> sistpoty: Ok. Ill try to dig a bit before I run to LP.
<sistpoty> _MMA_: thanks (oh, /usr/share/doc/audacious should contain an upstream changelog, might be worth looking at)
<_MMA_> Thanx. pochu also showed me.
<persia> _MMA_: Do you have Master or Front volume controls as well?  It may be that your computer can overdrive your speakers, and something is being set high.
<sistpoty> very cool, ghc6 on lpia is already in needs-building state :)
 * sistpoty crosses fingers
<persia> nenolod: Are you about?  Do you know how SSE2 support might cause clipping?
<_MMA_> persia: Ill look now. Though I can't dig too much tonight or the wife is gonna kill me. :P
<_MMA_> persia: Hmm... I also no longer get the little sound at GDM. Uses aplay/gdmplay or something.
<nenolod> persia, SSE2 support uses a different dithering engine when converting audio to your set format
<persia> nenolod: So the resulting gain may well be different.  Thanks.
<nenolod> persia, it's a bug at any rate
<nenolod> persia, this is aud 1.5 right?
<persia> _MMA_: sounds like you've some complexity with your current configuration, which exacerbates the audacious change.  As nenolod suggests, best to file a bug.
<_MMA_> persia: No matter the the Master or PCM volume, if the EQ is enabled, and the preamp isnt floored I gets tons of static.
<persia> nenolod: 1.5.0-2, I believe
<nenolod> _MMA_, probably a bug in the new EQ code
<persia> _MMA_: And only for audacious, right?
<nenolod> looks like the preamp gain is too way much
<nenolod> way too much*
<_MMA_> persia: Well there a simular isue with the gstreamer EQ but this is certinally new in audacious.
<nenolod> please file a bug about this at http://bugzilla.atheme.org
<_MMA_> nenolod: Noted.
<nenolod> don't bother with launchpad triage, it's not needed in this case -- it can go directly to upstream
<_MMA_> k
<nenolod> persia, we have pkg-audacious in debian now for audacious packaging btw
<persia> nenolod: Thanks both for the pointer, and the help.  I'll not poke you next time something comes up.
<nenolod> but i've been busy, so haven't had time to transition the package yet
<nenolod> persia, nah, feel free to poke me any time :)
<lifeless> there will be a short outage to the wiki and bazaar.launchpad.net, to hoepfully address the bazaar.launchpad.net performance problems
<sistpoty> damn, I want a lpia as well, ghc6 build took only an hour on the buildd *g*
<sistpoty> :)
<bddebian> heh
<bddebian> persia: You still around?
<Fujitsu> sistpoty: The lpia are just fast x86s.
<Fujitsu> *lpia buildds
<persia> bddebian: somewhat
<sistpoty> Fujitsu: but must be damn fast boxes (my amd64 takes s.th. like two hours for the build, but it's a different arch of course)
<bddebian> persia: *SHOULD* be a quick question if you have a minute?
<persia> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Fujitsu> It's a very similar arch.
 * persia pokes bddebian, to see if that helps elicit a question
<bddebian> persia: Sorry, too many channels, I have to get to the code quick
 * sistpoty goes to bed
<sistpoty> gn8
<Fujitsu> Wow, dpkg doesn't like me:
<Fujitsu> dpkg: too many errors, stopping
<Fujitsu> dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:252: process_queue: Assertion `!queuelen' failed.
<Fujitsu> Aborted
<mbt> eep.  never seen that before
<jdong> Fujitsu: that's a frightening one
<Fujitsu> Oh my.
<Fujitsu> Python is exploding.
<Fujitsu> (this is a dapper->hardy upgrade blowing up)
<Fujitsu> Ah, all python-central's fault:
<Fujitsu> Setting up python-central (0.6.1ubuntu1) ...
<Fujitsu> pycentral: pycentral pkginstall: not overwriting local files
<Fujitsu> pycentral pkginstall: not overwriting local files
<Fujitsu> What on earth is it trying to do?
<Fujitsu> I don't particularly like how fragile python-central is.
<Fujitsu> I shouldn't be able to hugely kill an upgrade just because python-opengl doesn't conflict with python2.4-opengl.
<Fujitsu> Because of that, python-central tries to overwrite other files, so won't configure. launchpad-integration depends on python-central, and lots of things depend on the launchpad-integration libraries. Thus most of GNOME also fails to configure.
<Fujitsu> dpkg then does ugly things like the above, causing update-manager to die a horribly painful death.
<Fujitsu> All because somebody left a line out of one universe debian/control
<cody-somerville> :(
<eddyMul> Is there an easy way to reverse an individual cdbs simple-patchsys patch? Or do I have to issue the patch command myself?
<persia> eddyMul: You'll want to call patch directly.
<eddyMul> persia: I see. thanx.
<warp10> Good morning
<Iulian> G'morning.
<eddyMul> g'morning
<AnAnt> Hello, I need help with creating a cursor (pointer) theme
<AnAnt> can it inherit from another cursor theme ?
<Hobbsee> evening
<pwnguin> so at this point, if there's a patch and an upstream new release that fixes a bug, the patch is the preferred approach?
<persia> pwnguin: Unless the upstream release only contains that patch, or there is some other really good reason it should be included.
<pwnguin> apparently MOTU's traditional xournal shepard it out of town =/
<pwnguin> persia: the package in question has no patch system, and the patch in question is already applied upstream. i assume in this case it would be unreasonable to add a patch system to the package
<persia> pwnguin: In general, I'm opposed to adding a patch system to a package.  If there is already one in place, it should be used.  If there is none, I presume that matches the maintainer's preference.
<persia> You may want to add a note that the applied patch has been applied upstream and can be dropped when the new upstream is available.
<pwnguin> where?
<persia> Depending on length, I typically recommend either the changelog or debian/README.Debian-source.  Some people have talked about using a debian/README.Ubuntu-source, but I have yet to see a package using this.
<pwnguin> what happens on autosync from unstable with -ubuntu versions?
<persia> It doesn't autosync.  The package gets listed on merges.ubuntu.com, and someone reads your note, and drops your patch.
<pwnguin> this changelog is confusing =/
<pwnguin> unstable -> feisty -> unstable -> feisty -> gutsy
<pwnguin> man. xournal hasnt been touched since gutsy at all =/
<persia> That usually means someone applied a patch in feisty, someone merged a later version in feisty to get a fix, and someone merged to gutsy.
<POX_> ScottK, albert23: .pth files can be safely removed if you use standard location for .py files
<albert23> POX_: Thanks. Is it still necessary to remove those .pth files?
<POX_> necessary? probably not, but they're useless
<POX_> well, unless your package will not work without this file :)
<POX_> anyway, I'm 90% sure you don't need it (without looking at the package)
<albert23> POX_: OK, http://python-modules.alioth.debian.org/python-central_howto.txt says they must be removed, but that is probably just cleaner, not really necessary.
<POX_> I wrote that howto :)
<albert23> Ah, nice
<emgent> hello
<RainCT> hi emgent
<bddebian> Heya gang
<Iulian> Hi bddebian
<bddebian> Hello Iulian
<jdong> ugh I just had the worst dream last night
<jdong> my EE test was administered over Launchpad
<jdong> and every time I typed in an answer it dropped down like a page of suggested similar answers
<bddebian> haha
<jdong> that's probably a sign I should leave more time between eating dinner and falling asleep....
<geser> Hi bddebian
<protonchris> Hello
<bddebian> Heya geser, protonchris
<protonchris> slangasek: any luck with the sparc buildd admins yesterday?
<zul> jdong: its also a sign to get out of the house more :)
<protonchris> ScottK: ping
<Mirv> could someone consider sponsoring this: http://ppa.launchpad.net/timo-jyrinki/ubuntu/pool/main/c/compizconfig-settings-manager/compizconfig-settings-manager_0.7.2-0ubuntu2.dsc ? the only changes are two new patches under debian/patches affecting only Finnish translations.
<RainCT> Mirv: do you have a debdiff?
<Mirv> RainCT: there you go: http://users.tkk.fi/~tajyrink/ccsm/compizconfig-settings-manager_0.7.2-0ubuntu2.debdiff
<Mirv> the second patch is big, since almost the whole fi translation is broken
<ScottK> protonchris: Pong
<protonchris> I was taking a look at wxglade from unstable.  One question, it depends on  python-wxgtk2.6 are we prefering  python-wxgtk2.8?
<ScottK> protonchris: We aren't particularly caring, but it has to work if both are installed.  You can look at spe as an example of a package designed to work with 2.6 in Debian and 2.8 in Ubuntu.
<protonchris> ScottK: thanks.  looking.
<protonchris> ScottK: the current version of wxglade in ubuntu depends on 2.8 while the debian unstable depends on 2.6.  Am I safe in assuming that we need 2.8 so we have consistancy?
<ScottK> protonchris: Reasonably safe.  I've never actually looked at the package.
<protonchris> ScottK: ok.  I will upload a diff.gz to the bug for a debian unstable merge.
<protonchris> ScottK: uploaded to bug.
<ScottK> protonchris: It'll probably be tomorrow before I can look at it.  My youngest daughter's birthday is today and we're about to head out for the party.
<protonchris> ScottK: No problem.  Have fun today!!!
<protonchris> ScottK: I'm not in a rush.  I just wanted to make sure that the bug wasn't waiting on me :)
<RainCT> Mirv: do you mind if I modify your changelog entry so that it lists the names of the patchs?
<ScottK> RainCT: Would you mind looking after protonchris's wxglade debdiff for Bug #204895?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204895 in wxglade "Packages failed archive rebuild test possibly due to python-central transition" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204895
<Mirv> RainCT: that's fine
<pochu> ScottK: did you manually uploaded phatch, or do you have some cool archive admin friend?
<pochu> (or you have super powers?)
<sebner> asac: ping :)
<sebner> aloha afflux
<afflux> huhu sebner
<afflux> sebner: using 5-a-day? consider joining the ubuntu-de-locoteam! :)
<RainCT> Mirv: sorry that it's taking so long, my connection is slow :P
<sebner> afflux: No. We'll see ;)
<RainCT> Mirv: I've added some more translations to the .desktop, btw
<asac> sebner: can you please use -mozillateam for mozilla /xulrunner issues?
<sebner> asac: ah sure.sry
<asac> there are others that might know something
<asac> :)
<afflux> sebner: hehe, juliux asked me to run some sort of german bugsession for recruiting for 5-a-day
<sebner> afflux: well in fact. I have not really time for it for now (final exams are around) :)
<afflux> oh
<afflux> good luck then!
<sebner> afflux: thanks
<Mirv> RainCT: no problem, really great that you're working on it. more .desktop translations are naturally encouraged, too :)
<slytherin> Can anyone please reply to my mail about debconf preseed sent on mailing list?
<jpatrick> greeneggsnospam: don't you like ham?
<afflux> anyone who likes to sponsor bug 208974 or bug 186141? :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 208974 in screenlets "candidate for version 0.0.12-0ubuntu3" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208974
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 186141 in nautilus-actions "missing nautilus-actions menu entries" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186141
<slytherin> afflux: I am not a  developer but still I would like to ask. This is related to nautilus-actions. Can you make use of pkg-config to retrieve the extension directory instead of hard coding the value?
<afflux> slytherin: I think so, let me check the -dev package
<slytherin> afflux: you can take a look at nautilus-open-terminal to see what I am talking about
<afflux> slytherin: right, that's far better, thanks for the hint!
<slytherin> afflux: Welcome. :-)
<slangasek> protonchris: gdl got rebuilt on sparc which should fix the FTBFS, but it looks like glom didn't really get dep-waited; will follow up
<protonchris> slangasek: thanks.
<protonchris> slangasek: looks like it is building.  Thanks.
<bobbo> Is anyone around to check over the debdiff for bug #184084 (in checky)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 184084 in checky "Extension description mentions Iceweasel/Icedove/Iceape" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184084
<norsetto> evening gents
<RAOF> Morning norsetto.
<sebner> aloha norsetto
<norsetto> sebner: don't even think to put flowers around my neck ....
<sebner> norsetto: hrhr
<afflux> anyone who likes to sponsor bug 208974 or bug 186141? :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 208974 in screenlets "candidate for version 0.0.12-0ubuntu3" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208974
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 186141 in nautilus-actions "missing nautilus-actions menu entries" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186141
<sebner> norsetto: any news about conky?
<norsetto> sebner: no
 * nxvl HUGS norsetto 
<sebner> norsetto: if you have time please take a look at bug #209012
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 209012 in monodevelop "[FFe] Merge monodevelop_1.0+dfsg-1 from Debian(Unstable)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/209012
<sebner> gn8 folks
<LimCore> hello
<LimCore> sshfs seems to be extreamly unstable ( me and like 5 other crash reports in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sshfs-fuse/ )  so I was wondering, should I  try to buuild own .deb from sources of more up to date version? or is anyone else doing that and needs testing before giving this fixed version to all users?
#ubuntu-motu 2009-03-23
<dholbach> good morning
<iulian> Morning dholbach.
<iulian> How is it going?
<dholbach> hiya iulian
<dholbach> very good - how are you?
<iulian> I'm having breakfast in a minute. ;)
<dholbach> sounds good :-)
<iulian> Tastes good.
<dholbach> yeah
<didrocks> good morning o/
<iulian> 'ey
<geser> good morning
<dlynch> good morning / afternoon, I would like some advice on naming a package, where I am the upstream author
<dlynch> my code is called "Rapid Photo Downloader"
<dlynch> I see there is already a package called rapidsvn
<dlynch> I can see why it might be unhelpful to call the package "rapid", since that conveys little in the way of meaning
<dlynch> I have no problem with the script to launch it being called rapid-photo-downloader
<dlynch> but that seems rather long for a package name
<pmjdebruijn> dlynch: what does it do?
<dlynch> is it perfectly fine to have a package name 'rapidphoto' and a script called as rapid-photo-downloader?
<pmjdebruijn> doesn't be a problem
<pmjdebruijn> shouldn't*
<pmjdebruijn> dlynch: the point is, what is the package called in other distro, try to keep things consistent
<dlynch> pmjdebruijn: it downloads images from memory cards / portable storage devices, renaming and backing up
<dlynch> http://damonlynch.net/rapid/
<dlynch> it is not yet in any distro
<pmjdebruijn> ah
<pmjdebruijn> dlynch: with "downloading" people tend to think of the "Internet" instead of memory cards
<dlynch> pmjdebruijn: that might be the case, but among photographers it's a common usage for th term
<pmjdebruijn> dlynch: I'm a photographer as well, still that wasn't my first thought :)
<dlynch> ok very good then you can be one of my early users ;)
<pmjdebruijn> haha
<pmjdebruijn> dlynch: may I privmsg you?
<dlynch> pmjdebruijn: yes
<dholbach> hi geser - did you see my libxi-dev / x11proto-xext comments? do you think they make sense?
<dholbach> erm
<dholbach> hang on
<geser> dholbach: yes, I've seen them
<geser> dholbach: there is already a bug about it: bug 273386
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 273386 in x11proto-xext "libxi-dev may be missing as a Depend" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/273386
<dholbach> geser: my mistake - nothing to sync there, but I think the bug should be fixed in x11proto-xext
<dholbach> geser: I'll follow up on the Debian bug
<geser> I've asked in #ubuntu-x yesterday about that bug and was advised to add libxi-dev to the affected packages
<dholbach> geser: did they offer any reason?
<dholbach> XTest.h includes XInput.h
<geser> dholbach: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/03/22/%23ubuntu-x.html
<dholbach> it's going to fail for each package that includes XTest.h and does not make direct use of xi itself
<dholbach> argh
<dholbach> that sucks
<geser> so what do you propose to do with it?
<Toadstool> good morning
<dominiks> morning
<dholbach> geser: I'll upload the patches as they are
<dholbach> geser: somebody should take it up to upstream though - there should be a clever separation somehow :/
<james_w> hello all
<james_w> seems like not many people read /away messages :-)
<dholbach> james_w: lot to catch up? :)
<james_w> oh yes :-)
<binarymutant> how does patches.ubuntu.com work? it has a reversed patch in it from me
<c_korn> how does it come I am on the changelog of that package? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/apt-cacher-ng/0.3.4-1
<c_korn> I did not change anything
<\sh> c_korn: did you file eventually the sync req?
<c_korn> ehm, yes
<\sh> c_korn: that's why...Changed-By: is the entry you see there from the .dsc file
<\sh> moins btw :;)
<c_korn> moin :P cool
<\sh> bah...life sucks...colleague died on saturday, heart stroke, and another colleague became daddy of an healthy boy...
<cody-somerville> \sh, I assume your colleague becoming a daddy of a healthy boy is a positive thing, yes? :)
<\sh> cody-somerville: of course..but all in all it reminds someone, that life's just too short...we just had a coffee with the guy who died on friday..and now he's just gone...
<cody-somerville> mmm... I know the feeling.
<\sh> cody-somerville: anyways..back to business...do you know how I can solve xfce in jaunty to work again with floss ati drivers and dual screen setup? gnome just works with xrandr setup...
<cody-somerville> \sh, Xfce should just work as well.
<cody-somerville> What problems are you experiencing?
<cody-somerville> (xfce uses xrandr too)
<\sh> cody-somerville: during startup I can see the two mice turning around...and then nothing...I have to sysrq to leave xfce at this stage
<cody-somerville> Well, thats odd.
<\sh> cody-somerville: if it's just a "rm .xfce" or whatever...
<cody-somerville> \sh, Can you pastebin your ~/.xsession-error
<cody-somerville> oops, forgot the s on that end there
<\sh> cody-somerville: looks like that I have to empty my .xsession-errors first and relogin into xfce...to give you what you need :)
<\sh> give me a minute...brb
<c_korn> the upload of apt-cacher-ng on sparc fails because of this: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/24246535/cb1TWHeZAb1ZYclOUas44ivnbEl.txt
<c_korn> what does that mean?
<cody-somerville> It means there is a disturbance in the soyuz.
<c_korn> hm, same happens for ia64
<cody-somerville> Has maybe a newer version been uploaded and built?
<\sh> cody-somerville: hmm... I won't get a .xession-error file for xfce...now I just rmed .config/xfce4 and .config/xfce4-session and now it works
<cody-somerville> doh
<cody-somerville> So much for bug fixing ;p
<\sh> right
<cody-somerville> c_korn, where did you get that link btw?
<c_korn> cody-somerville: there isn't a newer version in debian. I got that link in a mail
<cody-somerville> c_korn, Can you forward me the e-mail?
<cody-somerville> actually, nvm
<c_korn> cody-somerville: forwared
<cody-somerville> ok, thanks
<binarymutant> how does patches.ubuntu.com work? it has a reversed patch in it from me and I was wondering if I could switch that patch out for the right one
<directhex> binarymutant, patches.ubuntu.com just shows patches extracted from the source package in the archive
<directhex> binarymutant, i.e. file a bug on launchpad
<binarymutant> directhex, I did file a bug in the sponsor queue with a debdiff but the first one I attached was reversed and managed to find it's way to patches.ubuntu.com
<directhex> binarymutant, what's the package?
<binarymutant> directhex, charm
<directhex> charm-1.9.1/debian/patches/01_hyphens.dpatch ?
<binarymutant> charm_1.9.1-0ubuntu1.patch	
<binarymutant> it came from here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/charm/+bug/345200 originally, but i've updated it there
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 345200 in charm "charm doesn't conform to python policy" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<directhex> i don't see what's unexpected here. 1.9.1-0ubuntu2 is not in the archive yet. charm_1.9.1-0ubuntu1.patch is provided as-is from the version in the archive, 1.9.1-0ubuntu1
<POX> charm *was* accepted in Debian
<POX> and it's fixed there
<binarymutant> ^ hey POX
<directhex> so it should be requestsynced, assuming matching orig
<binarymutant> well I did the debdiff since it was stuck in debian's new queue at the time but I can request sync as of today
<binarymutant> should I have kept the name of the debdiff the same as what's in the repo? or should I have changed the version since it's an almost rewrite?
<POX> binarymutant: btw, in next version you'll have to switch to python-support
<POX> (or find another sponsor ;-P)
<Mewcenary> Good morning, everyone !
<binarymutant> POX, I've been silently following that thread on the list, and I will
<POX> great
<dholbach> geser: I'm just in #ubuntu-x talking with jcristau
<dholbach> geser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/135963/
<dholbach> gthumb and xnee FTBFS unrelatedly
<\sh> do we have a list of ftbfs now?
<WalterMundt> (crosstalk from #ubuntu+1 since this is on Jaunty; issue may predate Jaunty according)
<WalterMundt> I'm starting some dev work on top of libtheora, and it seems the libtheora-dev packages are missing some pieces
<WalterMundt> namely (a) theora/codec.h which is referenced by the provided packages are missing some pieces
<WalterMundt> namely (a) theora/codec.h which is referenced by the provided theora/theora{enc,dec}.h files
<WalterMundt> and -- though this might belong in the binary package (b) /usr/lib/libtheora{enc,dec}.so symlinks
<WalterMundt> symlinks with no version are not needed to run compiled applications, but you need them for building with -ltheoradec and -ltheoraenc to work
<dholbach> \sh: no, I was just trying to figure out which source packages include XTest.h but don't implicitly or explicitly build-dep on libxi-dev - totally unscientific, and still discussing with jcristau
<WalterMundt> all of this stuff is only needed to build apps running the "new" libtheora1 API, which might explain why they haven't been caught yet
<\sh> dholbach: do you happen to know when a complete archive rebuild is started? .. I know it's too late in jaunty cycle ;)
<dholbach> \sh: no, sorry, no idea
<Laney> the release schedule lists one for the 9th
<Laney> "Rebuild Test"
<\sh> ah .. i didn't see that last time I checked
<dholbach> \sh: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-autotest/ might be interesting
<\sh> dholbach: yepp...slangasek said just about the archive rebuild for main, not knowing about a rebuild of universe
<dholbach> yep, saw it
 * \sh runs into every problem someone don't want to have ;) yesterday, I tested system-config-kickstart and failed
<\sh> and last friday the regression with dmraid and hardware raid controllers...thx to colin and his fix...but I wonder who is testing real server hardware before a release of our distro...hopefully the chats between HP and C. will change some things
<siretart`> \sh: hi there.
<siretart`> \sh: did MrFai already contact you?
<\sh> siretart`: nope
<\sh> siretart`: or at least I didn't read his mail ;)
<\sh> siretart`: got his email
<siretart`> ok
<dholbach> geser: I'll make libxtst-dev Depends on libxi-dev
<\sh> siretart`: answered :) so yes, we need FAI back at least for the next LTS (that's a good plan)
<dholbach> geser: or rather see if they do it in Debian too
<siretart`> great!
<WalterMundt> I'm attempting to patch the issue I ran into earlier and test via "bzr builddeb", but it doesn't seem to be extracting the orig tarball into the build tree; what can I do to troubleshoot this?
<slytherin> WalterMundt: which package are you talking about? is the packaging maintained in some bzr repository?
<Laney> rawr
<WalterMundt> slytherin: libtheora @ http://bzr.debian.org/bzr/pkg-xiph/libtheora
<popey> rawr indeed
<slytherin> WalterMundt: I am not sure how bzr builddeb works. In fact I am not used to this 'build-from-packaging-repository' concept.
<james_w> WalterMundt: what's the package?
<WalterMundt> slytherin: fair enough; if you were using debuild and it had this result how would you proceed?
<james_w> oh
 * james_w slaps himself
<WalterMundt> basically I get in the build dir a libtheora-1.0 subdirectory with just the debian/ directory in it
<james_w> WalterMundt: add "--merge" to the command line
<james_w> the branch owner hasn't quite set it up fully
<WalterMundt> james_w: okay, will they
<WalterMundt> er, try
<WalterMundt> that seems to have fixed it, thanks :)
<WalterMundt> it's compiling now, which is a good sign
<WalterMundt> as I understand it, once I get this working, I can toss a branch on lp and attach it to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libtheora/+bug/347235 which I just filed, right?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 347235 in libtheora "libtheora-dev package is missing theora/codec.h and libtheora{enc,dec}.{a,la,so} files" [Undecided,New]
<WalterMundt> ouch
<WalterMundt> No rule to make target `draft-ietf-avt-rtp-theora-00.xml', needed by `all-am'. <-- said xml file is mentioned as having been removed due to DFSG.  Hmm...
<WalterMundt> oh, no, it was a different one
<WalterMundt> that one is not mentioned...
<hyperair> if it's been removed via dfsg, patch the Makefile.am/in to not look for it
<WalterMundt> yeah, working on it
<WalterMundt> odd, this is totally unrelated to the issue I'm working on
<hyperair> =\
<Laney> such is the fun of touching packages sometimes
<hyperair> i noticed something very odd the other day
<Laney> discovering unrelated brakage
<hyperair> a package i got uploaded to ubuntu failed to build on 3 archs out of 6. i emailed the upstream author, he fixed the issue, but before i could upload the fix, all the FTBFS'd archs fixed themselves.
<hyperair> i don't know what happened ._.
<hyperair> does soyuz ever trigger a rebuild on its own?
<Laney> yes
<Laney> every now and again all FTBFS are retried
<hyperair> i see
<hyperair> but it's very strange, the bug was supposed to be upstream
<hyperair> something about g_atomic_set being a macro
<slytherin> WalterMundt: I believe an upload of gst-plugins-good0.10 has happened after libtheora upload. Can you check that. Because if that is correct then the absence of files has not affected any build.
<hyperair> i don't know how it ended up fixed on its own
<WalterMundt> slytherin: that's precisely my contention
<hyperair> well either way considering that between 2.0 and 2.0.2, that's the only change, i'll just not submit the diff.gz to ubuntu for the time being and focus on getting it into debian
<WalterMundt> slytherin: the missing files ONLY affect build which rely on the "new" Theora API
<WalterMundt> slytherin: existing code running on the "legacy" API doesn't reference any of the missing files
<slytherin> WalterMundt: yes, I just read the link you pointed to.
<WalterMundt> slytherin: does gst-plugins-good us the new API?  I don't know, but any reference to theoradec.h would indicate so
<hyperair> i just have one issue: there's an ITP filed by someone august last year, and no activity since then =\
<WalterMundt> if that's the case, I'm mistaken about anything being broken
<slytherin> WalterMundt: I am not sure. I will have to check release notes. Have you filed bug against debian already?
<WalterMundt> no, I haven't
<WalterMundt> I just discovered this last night; will propagate the bug to debian in a bit since it looks like this package is imported directly
<WalterMundt> in any case, thanks to help from this channel, I think I will shortly have a package on my system that meets my needs while any discussion of the bug and the merits of adding the files are discussed, which I appreciate
<slytherin> WalterMundt: my mistake, theora is in -base plugins and the last release of -base happened 2 months ago. There is no indication in release notes that it uses new theora api.
<slytherin> WalterMundt: and you will get answer here why the build didn't fail - http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=563718
<ubottu> Gnome bug 563718 in gst-plugins-base "Theora check out of date" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<slytherin> anyone form motu-release team here?
<ScottK> Sure
<slytherin> ScottK: I plan to bring gst-plugins-ugly-multiverse0.10 (which creates a binary package with only lame plugin) in sync with gst-plugins-ugly0.10 source wise. Will I need to follow the usual freeze exception process?
<mehdid> hi, can a non-ubuntu-developer (nor motu) but debian maintainer assign itself a bug in launchpad?
<directhex> yes
<slytherin> mehdid: why not, if he plan to fix the bug in debian package along with some other bugs then sure.
<Mewcenary> On that note, how do I get privs to be able to change a bug priority to, say, "Wishlist" ?
<mehdid> slytherin: ok... thank you for the answer
<ScottK> slytherin: Yes.
<directhex> Mewcenary, ask nicely in #ubuntu-bugs is a good start, afaik
<Laney> you need to join the ubuntu bugcontrol team
<slytherin> ScottK: Ok. I thought we had some kind of standing freeze for gstreamer packages.
<ScottK> slytherin: Not that I'm aware of.
<Mewcenary> Thanks -- I am a memeber of BugSquad but I guess that is not the same thing?
<slytherin> ScottK: anyway, I will do the needful today.
<ScottK> slytherin: The only one it might fall under is Gnome.
<Mewcenary> Ah, I noticed the MOTD in #ubuntu-bugs.
<Mewcenary> Thanks you, Laney and directhex.
<Laney> np
<directhex> high five, Laney!
<directhex> o/
<Laney> GO TEAM!
<Laney> \o
 * Mewcenary grins.
<Mewcenary> One thing at a time, you guys haven't got me to superhuman levels in package management just yet.
<Laney> you don't have to do triaging and packaging
<Mewcenary> I want to do packaging, I'm a developer at heart :)
<Mewcenary> But involved with bugs so I can get a better feel for the whole process.
<Laney> I just triage bugs that I happen upon while doing other things
<Laney> don't go out looking for them explicitl
<Laney> y
<Mewcenary> I've mostly been finding them when looking out for 'easy' requests for packaging.
<directhex> the great thing about karmic is the release after it is an LTS release beginning with "l". which should hopefully mean lemurs
<directhex> lemurs rule
<dominiks> Mewcenary: hey, you can take a look at http://www.debian.org/devel/wnpp/ if you are looking for some packaging work :p
<Mewcenary> dominiks: I'm not running a pure debian system though, wouldn't that get in the way?
<directhex> Mewcenary, nah, working with debian is better than working against it
<directhex> Mewcenary, that's why god gave us KVM/VBox/VMWare
<dominiks> Mewcenary: im not sure.. but i thing packaging in Debian directly is prefered way :)
<dominiks> think*
<Laney> yes
<Laney> but creating new packages isn't the best way to get started really
<Laney> best to fix some of the bugs we already have
<dominiks> yeah fair enough
<Mewcenary> I did submit a patch...
<Mewcenary> Lemme find...
<Laney> good
<Mewcenary> I t hought best to submit patches than re-built packages to begin with.
<Mewcenary> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gwibber/+bug/347152
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 347152 in gwibber "packaged gwibber misses translations because it uses hard-coded /usr/local path" [Undecided,In progress]
<Mewcenary> directhex: I'm a big fan of VirtualBox at the moment.
<directhex> Mewcenary, you can learn many packaging semantics by doing a full-on update/test/debdiff for changes you make
<directhex> Mewcenary, i.e. prep a new package revision, if needed add a patch system, etc
<Mewcenary> I'll keep an eye out for 'easy' bugs to fix, seems to be a bit of a learning curve either way.
<Laney> search for the "bitesize" tag
 * slytherin wishes that wesnoth 1.6 be in jaunty. :-D
 * Mewcenary searches for bitesize.
<Mewcenary> Thanks for the tip, Laney.
<Mewcenary> This one looks simple enough ;)
<Mewcenary> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dpkg/+bug/332068
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 332068 in dpkg "grammar mistake in dpkg" [Low,Confirmed]
<Laney> Mewcenary: If you want to fix that one please do so in Debian
<Laney> it's too minor to maintain in Ubuntu
<Mewcenary> I understand, then eventually it will flow downstream?
<Laney> correct, we'll get it next time we update
<Mewcenary> Looks like I will be installing Debian in a VM tonight then :)
 * ScottK would appreciate it if someone who knows what they are doing does an upgrade Gnash to 0.8.5 (See Bug #338074 for details)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 338074 in gnash "[MASTER] FFe: please sync with upstream version of Gnash .8.5" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338074
<Laney> huh, weird
<Laney> I thought the package had to be prepared and tested before exceptions would be granted
<directhex> Laney, special exceptions for packages related to rob millan? :p
<ScottK> Laney: Generally that's true.  In this case we got ahead of ourselves.
<ScottK> Laney: We clearly want the latest Gnash release, so I think it's fine.  It just needs someone to provide it.
<\sh> siretart`: could you add me back to ubuntu-fai team, pls? :)
<Mewcenary> I notice that bug has a debdiff attached, so is it just a case of applying that to the current package source?  Is it 'trusted' ?
<bddebian> Heya gang
<iulian> Hello bddebian.
<bddebian> Hi iulian
<Laney> Mewcenary: Not at all if it hasn't been uploaded
<\sh> oh da bddebian ;)
<bddebian> Heya \sh
<ScottK> Also for a new upstream we want a diff.gz for the package, not a debdiff.
<ScottK> That's been asked for but not provided.
 * Mewcenary flicks through the Debian list of projects wanting adoption.
<soren> Mewcenary: Are you into networky GNOME things?
<Mewcenary> soren: Depends... what sort of networky? :)
<soren> network-manager-{openvpn,vpnc}
<Mewcenary> I use vpnc for my work VPN, so could potentially help.  Unfortunately th ough, I am coming at this with zero package experience other than the walkthroughs and 'playing' I have been doing to date.
<Mewcenary> So looking for a suitable project which will help me grow.
<soren> Ah.
<Mewcenary> So I@m thinking to start small and easy.
<binarymutant> Mewcenary, lxsplit is small and easy, and needs to be in Debian/Ubuntu
<binarymutant> should I continue with my debdiff plan to get my Debian version of a package into Ubuntu or should I just requestsync it? I've already set up this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/charm/+bug/345200 but my package in Debian made it out of the new queue last night
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 345200 in charm "charm doesn't conform to python policy" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ScottK> binarymutant: Is it in Debian now and does it need any Ubuntu changes?
<binarymutant> ScottK, its in Sid now, the one in Ubuntu doesn't conform to Python policy as far as linking goes and has a dependency problem, the debdiff attached to that bug would patches the rules file great though
<ScottK> binarymutant: But syncing what's in Sid would also solve it, right?
<binarymutant> ScottK, right, I'm not sure which would be easier/faster
<ScottK> A sync would be preferred.
<ScottK> Either should be quite doable at this point.
<binarymutant> ScottK, my first patch from that bug ended up on patches.ubuntu.com too, but it's reversed so I attached another debdiff. What should I do about that if anything at all?
<khashayar> ScottK: You remember the pencil upload you rejected a while back? It was due to a mistake in debian/copyright. I was hoping persia would re-upload, but I haven't heard from him in a while. Is it at all possible for you to take care of it?
<khashayar> I've uploaded a new package to revu with a proper debian/copyright, as I'm not sure where else to put the package. (http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=pencil)
<ScottK> khashayar: If I upload it, I can't check it for New, so better find someone else to upload.  Feel free to ping me after it's uploaded.
<khashayar> ScottK: OK. Thanks!
<ScottK> binarymutant: Just request a sync and don't worry about the patch is my suggestion.
<binarymutant> thanks
<Mewcenary> binarymutant: lxsplit, thanks for the heads up.
<binarymutant> Mewcenary, np, it's really easy to compile
<Mewcenary> binarymutant:  What happened with it then?  I see someone started porting it, and uploaded to REVU, then it all stopped...
<Mewcenary> Just want to make sure I don't step on toes.
<Mewcenary> I presume recommendation would be to get it working on Debian first, before porting into Ubuntu?
<binarymutant> Mewcenary, I started packaging it and then lost interest in getting it uploaded, but if you need a debian or an ubuntu package to clean up I have those packages still left over
<binarymutant> Mewcenary, all the bugs are still assigned to me but I can close them or I guess assign them to you
<ScottK> Mewcenary: At this point in the Ubuntu cycle essentially no one is looking at New packages.  The preference would be to get it into Debian.  If you do, it'll automatically get sync'ed for the next release.
<binarymutant> does this requestsync look sane? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/charm/+bug/347346
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 347346 in charm "request sync from Debian" [Undecided,New]
<Laney> binarymutant: there is a program called requestsync which can do this for you
<Laney> binarymutant: you should paste the new changelog entries from Debian
<Laney> and the debdiff you posted isn't actually a diff between Jaunty and sid
 * dholbach hugs nixternal
<ScottK> Laney: But sync requests don't need a debdiff?
<Laney> ScottK: That's right, but if there is one it's better for it to be correct
<Laney> otherwise it's misleading
<ScottK> True.  I'd have just suggested removing it.
<binarymutant> Laney, what do you mean its not a diff between jaunty and sid? with the exception of the changelog it should be
<Laney> you should have done "debdiff <current version in Jaunty>.dsc <version you want to sync>.dsc" and posted that if you want to post a debdiff at all
<Laney> but as Scott said it's not necessary
<binarymutant> i'll take it off
<binarymutant> if I can
<Laney> you can
<binarymutant> thanks Laney
<Mewcenary> binarymutant: Sorry, got called into meeting.  Feel free to assign the bugs for lxsplit and I'll take a look.
<_ruben> superm1: do you recall our little talk some time ago about dkms not being able to pull in the appropriate image/header packages through the dependency system? wouldn't it be better to just drop the dependencies alltogether and just replace then with post install instructions? (i dont think there's a "works for all" solution in this case)
 * nixternal hugs dholbach 
<superm1> _ruben, i still think the closest to the works for all solution is that the kernel packages "Recommend" the headers
<superm1> it will ensure that unless someone went out of their way to take out the headers, it will work
<_ruben> superm1: hmm .. guess that'd work for a fair amount of sitations indeed .. getting it to work in the sitation that made me drag it again is kinda hard (without dropping the dep) : pbuilder environment
<superm1> _ruben, yeah that's a corner case in dkms' current usage model i think too
<superm1> kirkland, what ever happened to that discussion about making all kernel packages recommend headers?  I seem to forget where it went
<kirkland> superm1: i dropped it, marked won't fix
<kirkland> superm1: i solved it with an informational message in the postinst
<superm1> kirkland, so the server team wasn't keen on the extra couple of megs in the installation for headers then?
<kirkland> superm1: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/136107/
<kirkland> superm1: it was more like 80MB
<kirkland> superm1: which was large, on a 530MB footprint
<superm1> kirkland, 80MB unpacked?  or 80MB on the disk?
<kirkland> superm1: 80MB on disk, after installation
<superm1> kirkland, ah i see. that's sensible i suppose when you have such a small footprint in the first place.  well i think this point is going to come up again at UDS this year though.
<DktrKranz> asac: could you please comment on bug 338074?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 338074 in gnash "[MASTER] FFe: please sync with upstream version of Gnash .8.5" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338074
<superm1> kirkland, at least with what i've heard that the -server kernel is going away in favor of a -generic pae enabled 32 bit option?
<kirkland> superm1: right
 * _ruben wouldnt want a desktop kernel on his 32bits servers
<_ruben> then again .. times (differences in kernels) might have changed :)
<superm1> _ruben, what about the desktop kernel would cause you to not want it on the server?  other than the name?
<superm1> kirkland, so with that happening, i'm guessing the -generic pae enabled kernel will get desktop use cases too, and the headers will make a lot of sense as recommends then too
<_ruben> superm1: i was under the assumption that the desktop version would be optimized for interactive use, and server for well, server use
<_ruben> must admit i never really dug into the details of it
<superm1> _ruben, I had thought the main difference was the task scheduler's default setting, which can be changed anyway
<_ruben> superm1: good point
<DktrKranz> persia: re bug 339917, still interested in sponsoring? At this point, I think it's better to ask a-a if they still want to accept NEW, though.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 339917 in ubuntu "Feature Freeze Exception request for pencil" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/339917
<DktrKranz> asac: and if you have time, bug #340435 :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 340435 in adblock-plus "FFe request for adblock-plus 1.0.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/340435
<LaserJock> any chances of getting a new upstream release/package name change for a Multiverse package right now?
<ScottK> LaserJock: How much of a change in the packaging is it?
<ScottK> LaserJock: Also did you see the sugar FFe/sync request?
<LaserJock> ScottK: I didn't see that, no
<ScottK> LaserJock: Bug 333279
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 333279 in sugar "New upstream version: sugar (bugfix release)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/333279
<LaserJock> ScottK: for the multiverse package: in terms of packaging there the obvious renaming changes, and some modprobe.d tweaking. The overall debdiff between versions is 696K
<LaserJock> but there's lots of binary diff since it's a binary/closed source app
<ScottK> LaserJock: Right.  I can do the New stuff, so I'd say go ahead and ask for the FFe.
<RainCT> porthose: have I actually sponsored anything from you?
<LaserJock> ScottK: filed bug #347442
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 347442 in desktop-multiplier "FFe for desktop-multiplier (323-20090317110251-0ubuntu1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/347442
<LaserJock> ScottK: I guess it's a kinda weird bug title as the package is being renamed, but I couldn't file it on the new name so whatever
<porthose> RainCT: I would have to check, but I don't think so
<RainCT> Has Debian's NMU policy already changed? (I've just seen a +numX version)
<RainCT> err +nmuX
<RainCT> porthose: OK, so I don't just have bad memory :). But yes, I'll leave a comment ;).
<porthose> RainCT: Thank you :)
<Laney> sbeattie: Yo, is the patch on bug 173199 ready?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 173199 in ubuntu-website "Confusing system requirements on website" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173199
<Laney> erm bug 173799 even
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 173799 in pose "POSE gets "hardware exception #3" on startup" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173799
<Laney> (it's "In Progress")
<sbeattie> Laney: it's as ready as I can make it without feedback from testers.
<Laney> ok, I'm looking to sponsor it is all
<sbeattie> yep, I'd appreciate the sponsorship; I'd hoped to get some testers of the package first, but it seem that hasn't happened.
<LaserJock> is there an easy way to get the current changelog for a source package?
<Nafallo> LaserJock: easier than changelogs.ubuntu.com ?
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> like a CLI way
<Nafallo> wget -O - http://changelogs.ubu... ;-)
<ScottK> apt-get source .... less .....
<sbeattie> LaserJock: aptitude changelog [packagename]
 * Nafallo thinks sbeattie wine...
<Nafallo> s/wine/wins/
<LaserJock> yeah, I knew there was something like that
<LaserJock> I just don't use aptitude so I didn't remember where I'd seen it
<LaserJock> I guess I should use it more
<LaserJock> I'm just not super fond of the curses (or whatever it is) GUI
<Nafallo> ncurses
<Laney> aptitude-gtk looks hot
<Laney> I never use the ncurses ui though
<Laney> too complicated
<leonel> ScottK as you may know clamav 0.95 is out ..  does debian has the deb already  to start the rdepends  fixing ?
<ScottK> leonel: I didn't see the release announcement yet, but I'm behind on mail today.
<ScottK> leonel: Not yet.  They are working on it.
<mehdid> is there a way to ask for multiple sync requests in a single one?
<Laney> not really
<Laney> file multiple bugs
<mehdid> Laney: that's what I thought
<mehdid> but it can be very painful... especially when you have to sync after a transition
<Laney> why's that?
<Laney> do you use requestsync?
<mehdid> Laney: oh what's that?
<Laney> a script to file sync requests
<mehdid> that's what I'm looking for then... :)
<leonel> ScottK so should I wait for them or just try to build a  non oficial package to start checking the rdepends ?
<ScottK> leonel: I think they've got it mostly done in the pgk-clamav git repo.  If you could make something out of that that builds enough for testing it would be useful.
<Laney> sbeattie: Looks like the upstream fix was done in another way. I'm going to bounce the bug back to you - could you investigate?
<sbeattie> Laney: sure, thanks.
<Laney> cool, please resubscribe sponsors when ready
<leonel> ScottK ok latter on I'll try
<\sh> upgrading dapper to hardy via ssh and no remote-hands available... press thumbs
<leonel> \sh: can you please post the result ?
<\sh> leonel: will do
<leonel> \sh I have 2 gutsys to be upgraded
<Laney> What's the best way of getting root for a desktop file? su-to-root or gksu?
<c_korn> has anyone managed to get the icedtea6-plugin to work in firefox? bug 346524
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 346524 in openjdk-6 "icedtea6-plugin does not work, java using 100% cpu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/346524
<ScottK> Laney: su-to-root is more general.
<Laney> ScottK: It is, I'm just wondering if it's not the canonical way as the package is in Universe
<ScottK> It's not, but there really isn't one I don't think.
<\sh> c_korn: icedtea jaa plugin works with siemens remote insight java applet (atleast under intrepid)
<Laney> fair enough
<\sh> which is more then I can get with the ilo2 remote console applet
<\sh> s/get/come/
<c_korn> \sh: the bug report is about jaunty I forgot to mention. also the plugins works in opera but not in firefox
<\sh> give me a sec
<\sh> c_korn: ok you have apoint...jaunty doesn't work
<\sh> 25088 shermann  20   0  884m  42m  10m S   99  2.1   0:56.23 java
<\sh> and it won't unload even when ff is closed
<\sh> well, ff doesn't close properly
<c_korn> \sh: can you also confirm that it works with opera?
<c_korn> so we have a clue it is firefox related somehow?
<\sh> c_korn: well, I don#t use opera in any way ...
<c_korn> ok ;)
<\sh> I could test it in konqueror (if that is a solution)
<\sh> c_korn: konqui + java plugin works like a charm
<\sh> setting to confirmed...I think there are enough test cases to give asac and the ff team a good bug report
<\sh> press thumbs that my rooty comes back after dist-upgrade dapper -> hardy
<Sjord> I have made a gataxx Ubuntu package. I am wondering if I did it right.
<Sjord> First, its contents are listed here http://rafb.net/p/GROEQG78.html
<\sh> hmm..something went wrong...it's pinging but no ssh anymore
<Sjord> How do I check whether it contains everything?
<\sh> or it's in the filesystem check...after more then 2 years...
<Sjord> In the debian/control file, it lists the gnome team under "Uploaders". Is that correct?
<\sh> leonel: the upgrade itself was a charm...some "use config file from maintainer or leave it as is" questions, but nothing really serious
<\sh> leonel: now I need to know where my rooty hangs...and this information I can get tomorrow morning first
<ScottK> Sjord: If you are updating a package from Debian that had uploaders listed, just leave it.  Ubuntu doesn't make use of the uploaders field.
<Sjord> Thanks
 * \sh goes home now..cu tomorrow
<quadrispro> morgs: I've uploaded sugar ;)
 * quadrispro going to sleep
<Laney> asac: What's up with bug 305738? Did you upload it? Does it have an FFe to be sponsored if not?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 305738 in ubuntu "Please review and sponser flashgot " [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/305738
<Laney> not sure I want to sponsor a NEW package anyway
<asac> Laney: please chech whether all issues that lead to archive rejection last time have been addressed
<asac> check
<Laney> would it be better to defer this package to karmic?
<Laney> (and REVU it properly)
<asac> not sure. if you want you can review it ;)
<Laney> not particularly
<Laney> is there a compelling reason for it?
<Laney> asac: I'm going to defer it, ok?
<leonel> ScottK git://git.debian.org/git/pkg-clamav/clamav.git  <-- this is for clamav right ??
<asac> Laney: just leave it as it is
<Laney> erm
<asac> i will get to it when i have time ... i think it should go in if it has everything fixed
<Laney> if you like
<asac> its basically that i didnt have time to follow up and it fell off the radar. if the contributor has fixed everything i dont want him get even more discouraged
<asac> at least i think it was my fault
<asac> if he didnt fix the issues, then it has to wait
<ScottK> leonel: Yes.
<leonel> ScottK It's a big repo ..   starting the  clone  ..
<ScottK> Great.
<leonel> ScottK this must be first for jaunty rith ?
<leonel> right ?
<ScottK> leonel: From reading the pkg-clamav ml, I think what's there may build, but needs more work on configs.
<ScottK> leonel: We had some 0.94 updates early on, but this is the first in some time.  The Ubuntu part of that repo is not up to date.
<leonel> ScottK if we can do a first install  to start checking the rdepends  will do  don't you think ?
<ScottK> leonel: Yes.  If it will build we should put it in the PPA and start work on rdepends.
<leonel> ScottK ok ..    cloning ..
<leonel> ScottK deadline for a FFE for jaunty ??
<ScottK> Any second now.
<ScottK> Sooner the better.
<ScottK> clamav is in Main, so I can't say for sure.
<leonel> ScottK  The new cherokee has been accepted to  debian unstable    and is on queue  ..  or  can it be taken  from  the PPA ?
<ScottK> leonel: Needs to be synce'd from Debian.  We don't sync from PPAs.
<leonel> ScottK ok
<DktrKranz> porthose, re your email, did you try to move MochiKit.js  removal before dh_pycentral call?
<porthose> DktrKranz: binary-predeb/python-coherence::   13           /bin/rm -f debian/python-coherence/usr/share/pyshared/coherence/web/static/MochiKit.js
<DktrKranz> porthose, I'd try to move it before dh_pycentral (but I'm not a CDBS guy, so you have to check documentation) or do some dirty hacks with postinst/prerm to skip byte-compilation of it
<porthose> DktrKranz: the package installs fine if debian/links is like this  /usr/share/javascript/mochikit/MochiKit.js /usr/share/pyshared/coherence/web/static/MochiKit.js instead of like this /usr/share/javascript/mochikit/mochikit.js /usr/share/coherence/coherence/web/static/MochiKit.js
<DktrKranz> porthose, try to fix it and then do upgrade tests
<DktrKranz> such errors usually pop up during upgrade
<porthose> I guess what I'm trying to say is that a when libjs-mochikit is installed to /usr/share/javascript/mochikit  it is MochiKit and not mochikit
<porthose> DktrKranz: will do thxs for the help
<maxb> Is there any channel in particular that might help me with a peculiar schroot issue? (It prints "Sessions still open, not unmounting", but I don't actually have any sessions still open)
<maxb> Oh, yikes. it's interacting with ecryptfs
<btm> ScottK: IRT Bug 203990 and Bug 334065, getting gems 1.3.1 synced from debian, since the latter has been assigned to the Package Archive Administrators for some time now and is marked 'fix released', is there anything else we need to do to get the FFe applied and the package to show up in the repositories?
<ubottu> Bug 203990 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/203990 is private
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 334065 in libgems-ruby "Please sync libgems-ruby 1.3.1-1 from debian experimental" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/334065
<btm> I mean Bug 302990
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 302990 in libgems-ruby "rubygems1.8 package out of date" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/302990
<hggdh> question: I am building a webkit with some patches (to test Evolution based on webkit), based on current 1.0-1. How should I name the version?
<hggdh> (Evolution-webkit will need to depend on this temporary version; this is being built in my PPA)
#ubuntu-motu 2009-03-24
<pochu> hggdh: webkit 1.0 is the suck, you should use 1.1 or 1.3 if you don't want it to crash all the time
<hggdh> pochu, and where do I find 1.1 (or 1.3)?
<pochu> webkitgtk.org
<pochu> there is a PPA also I think
<pochu> (unofficial)
<hggdh> darn.
<hggdh> will have to check with upstream *which* webkit they used...
<dlynch> If you were the upstream author and packager of a program called "Rapid Photo Downloader", would you name your package "rapidphoto"? Or would you simply name it "rapid"?
<dholbach> good morning
<RAOF> Howdie!
<iulian> G'morning
<dholbach> heya RAOF, hey iulian
<didrocks> morning o/
<binarymutant> dholbach, I saw your post https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/charm/+bug/347346?comments=all do you mean the one in Jaunty installs to /usr/local?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 347346 in charm "request sync from Debian" [Undecided,New]
<dholbach> binarymutant: yes
<binarymutant> dholbach, oh okay, the one in debian is good
<dholbach> binarymutant: that's the debian source built on jaunty
<binarymutant> dholbach, I don't think I understand, the one in debian installs to just /usr   :/
<dholbach> binarymutant: did you try building the debian source on a jaunty machine?
<dholbach> binarymutant: I think it's because of python2.5 (debian) vs. python2.6 (ubuntu)
<binarymutant> dholbach, I originally did, and I just did it not two minutes ago
<binarymutant> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
<binarymutant> ack sorry
<dholbach> binarymutant: try adding --install-layout=deb to the setup.py calls and see if that fixes it
<binarymutant> dholbach, I can add it but the one in Debian installs to /usr on my end, what are you using to build it?
<dholbach> just an updated jaunty pbuilder
<binarymutant> dholbach, I'll test it out with pbuilder, I was using just dpkg-buildpackage
<\sh> moin
<\sh> s
<siretart`> hi \sh!
<\sh> just testing the acer netbook with jaunty unr in real life work....
<\sh> and it's fantastic...intel cards and broadcom cards won't show 8021q tagged packages with tcpdump...but cheap realteks which are built into the acer, do
<\sh> so great tool for network debugging ,)
<thekorn> moin \sh!
<\sh> moins thekorn :)
<binarymutant> dholbach, thanks for pointing this out to me, and your solution with the --install-layout=deb worked. I don't why it was building in usr/local but it's fixed. What should I do with this new rules file?
<dholbach> binarymutant: I'd suggest you attach the debdiff between current-ubuntu-version (-0ubuntu1) and debian-version-plus-fix (-1ubuntu1) to the bug
<binarymutant> thanks for the help dholbach
<dholbach> binarymutant: no worries
<binarymutant> how come distutils doesn't have --install-layout in its help file? Thats kind of weird
<Toadstool> good morning!
<_ruben> bugger .. dkms isnt picking up my second make command as specified in dkms.conf :(
<Mewcenary2> Good morning.  I'm after a package to help maintain.  I've started looking through the Debian list of those orphaned etc, but I was wondering if anyone here looked after one that they might not want any more etc?  Preferably something relatively simple at this point...
<asac> Laney: connman ...
<asac> Laney: did you ask for a merge?
<asac> Laney: since i am listed as Maintainer: you should have asked me ;)
<asac> Laney: i guess its ok. just that its maintained in bzr
<asac> Laney: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~asac/connman/connman.ubuntu.head
<asac> Laney: please commit what you uploaded
<asac> and request merge
<asac> thanks
<asac> Laney: ok i committed that stuff now
<asac> read the bug please
<asac> in the end it probably doesnt matter as i will push it to debian
<asac> then MOTU can maintain the package here
<Laney> asac: whoops, sorry. I'm not used to (universe) packages being non-MOTU-maintained
<asac> Laney: dont worry.
<asac> least i should have done was to add Vcs-Bzr header to control
<asac> i did that now
<rgreening> dholbach: ping
<dholbach> rgreening: pong
<rgreening> I have a FFe bug 347882
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 347882 in python-django-tagging "FFe for python-django-tagging" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/347882
<rgreening> I have the package ready to dput...
<rgreening> dholbach: can I get someone to ok this?
<dholbach> rgreening: I'm not in the motu release team I'm afraid
<rgreening> ah... right. who should I add to the bug?
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess#Exceptions%20for%20Universe/Multiverse
<rgreening> ty.
<dholbach> added to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/KnowledgeBase
<cyberix> hello
<cyberix> xmonad is broken in Jaunty. How do I request a freeze exception?
<cyberix> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xmonad/+bug/347379
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 347379 in xmonad "regression in xmonad/gnome -interoperability" [Undecided,New]
<cyberix> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xmonad/+bug/288273
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 288273 in xmonad "xmonad unable to compile config file" [Undecided,New]
<cyberix> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xmonad/+bug/321113
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 321113 in xmonad "[need-update] Please update xmonad to latest 0.8.1 in Ubuntu 9.04" [Undecided,New]
<Laney> cyberix: Does the new version fix the issues?
<Mewcenary> In a package source, in debian/patches -- are those just reference files to show what was done, and are not actually auto-used by anything?
<cyberix> Laney: I'll try the packages from Debian
<Laney>    * New upstream release (no changes, only ghc-6.10 compatibility)
<cyberix> yep
<cyberix> The reason why the current one doesn't work is because the infrastructure was upgraded
<cyberix> while xmonad wasn't
<Laney> we have 6.8.2 still
<cyberix> Laney: It is the x11 API that was upgraded
<Laney> oh
<cyberix> libghc6-x11-dev
<Laney> so we need to update that and rebuild xmonad?
<cyberix> The current xmonad requires 1.4.1 while Jaunty has 1.4.2
<Laney> erm
<Laney> so the new xmonad has changes besides 6.10 compatibility which make it work?
 * Laney is kinda confused
<cyberix> I get the following error message "Failed to load interface for
<cyberix> `Graphics.X11.Xlib.Extras': no package matching X11-1.4.1 was found"
<dholbach> if somebody has a bit of time to look at these: xnee and gthumb FTBFS
<XiXaQ> DktrKranz: I saw that you were the one who uploaded the twisted-calendarserver package for jaunty universe. I was wondering if this version supports LDAP or PAM for users and groups?
<cyberix> Laney: xmonad 0.8.1 binary packages from Debian do not work, as they require a later ghc
<Laney> cyberix: xmonad is backwards compatible to 6.8.2 though isn't it?
<cyberix> I suppose
<Laney> so you can probably rebuild it
<cyberix> Laney: I wasn't able to simply dget and dpkg-buildpackage
<cyberix> Laney: This seems to be more complicated than that
 * cyberix feels we should turn on the bat light
<cyberix> haskellman to the rescue
<Laney> gah
<cyberix> I combined the two bug reports
<cyberix> and asked the guy who was asking for upgrade about his problem
<Laney> cyberix:
<cyberix> yep?
<Laney> Loading package base ... linking ... done.
<Laney> [1 of 1] Compiling Main             ( .xmonad/xmonad.hs, interpreted )
<Laney> Ok, modules loaded: Main.
<Laney> this is running Jaunty
<Laney> let me check an Intrepid chroot
<cyberix> Laney: Try my config file
<Laney> it's the one from the bug report
 * cyberix feels stupid
<cyberix> Laney: So that is with xmonad 0.8?
<Laney> yes
<cyberix> the default one
<Laney> yep
<Laney> 0.8.1 has been tied to some Debian stuff we don't have
<cyberix> Does your system have libghc6-x11-dev version 1.4.2-1?
<Laney> yep
<cyberix> How did you compile the configuration file?
<Laney> ghci
<cyberix> i?
<Laney> yes, that compiles it too
<Laney> but ghc --make also works
<Laney> Check you have xmonad libghc6-xmonad-dev and libghc6-xmonad-contrib-dev installed and update
<Laney> d
<cyberix> they are
<cyberix> and I cannot get it compiled by running ghc --make
<DktrKranz> XiXaQ: TBH, I did QA work only, I haven't a real interest in it
<cyberix> Laney: Funny
<cyberix> Laney: It is something about my user account
<cyberix> Laney: I created a new account on my Ubuntu system and I got it compiled
<Laney> huh
<Laney> cyberix: maybe you downloaded some packages with cabal?
<Laney> try ghc-pkg list
<XiXaQ> DktrKranz: oh, ok. Do you know anyone that does have an interest in it? :)
<directhex> huh? the cabal is here? eek!
<cyberix> Laney: Yep. It seems I have some xonad 0.7 stuff installed for my user account
<cyberix> So that is the problem
<Laney> cool
<DktrKranz> XiXaQ: package maintainer/uploader: packages.qa.debian.org/t/twisted-calendarserver.html
<cyberix> I got dpkg locked up while trying to get rid of the local xmonad.
<cyberix> Can I somehow make it forget a packge.
<cyberix> just leave the files on the disk
<cyberix> most of them will get overwritten by a new install anyway
<cyberix> direct remove or install with --force all doesn't help
<porthose> would someone from the release team please have a look at Bug #347220 thxs
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 347220 in coherence "package python-coherence 0.6.2-1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/347220
<DktrKranz> porthose: no need to have motu-release approval (it would still require archive-admin approval to pass freeze, though). Also, mind sending patch to Arnaud? I think he'll be happy to upload a new upload in Debian.
<Laney> porthose: the version is wrong in your diff
<porthose> DktrKranz: The patch has already been forwarded to upstream BTS
<XiXaQ> DktrKranz: ah. Thanks :)
<porthose> Laney: ??
<Laney> +coherence (0.6.2-0ubuntu2) jaunty; urgency=low
<Laney>  coherence (0.6.2-1) unstable; urgency=low
<Laney> also you put two #s on the LP bug
 * porthose goes and fixes
<DktrKranz> porthose: thanks :)
<bddebian> Heya gang
<porthose> DktrKranz: new diff uploaded
<DktrKranz> porthose: I'm having a look
<porthose> :)
<DktrKranz> porthose: debdiffs seems the same, am I wrong?
<DktrKranz> porthose: forget about my previous statement
<porthose> DktrKranz: they shouldn't be, the sym link should have changed to usr/share/javascript/mochikit/MochiKit.js /usr/share/pyshared/coherence/web/static/MochiKit.js
<Laney> porthose: ehm
<Laney> the new version should be 0.6.2-1ubuntu1
<Laney> and targeted for Jaunty
 * porthose goes and fixes 
<porthose> DktrKranz: new diff is up
<cyberix> Laney: Are you sure the other guy has the same problem?
<Laney> no
<cyberix> Laney: Maybe my bug should be marked nonduplicate and marked invalid
<Laney> if you like!
<Laney> do you think they're different?
<cyberix> The Symptoms seem similar
<cyberix> I have no idea
<cyberix> That is why I asked the guy
<DktrKranz> porthose: done
<porthose> DktrKranz: thank you :)
<porthose> Laney: thank you for your help also ;-)
<leonel> Cherokee  0.99.5  is in the  queue to be accepted to debian unstable,  how long can I wait for a FFE  for Cherokee 0.99.5 ?
<DktrKranz> leonel: what are the reasons to upgrade it?
<leonel> DktrKranz: there's been  great improvements and bug fixes  since the  0.11.6 ( in Jaunty )   and the current 0.98.1 ( in Debian Unstable )  has some nasty bugs already fixed on 0.99.5
<Mewcenary> Question on feature freeze: If I put an updated package on REVU now, what happens?  (It is not something after a FFE, I'm just curiosu)
<leonel> DktrKranz: so it's a no ?
<DktrKranz> leonel: are there significant bugs? Anything that can't be backported from upstream VCS?
<DktrKranz> we're quite late in the game, now it's better to fix than introduce new stuff
<leonel> DktrKranz: so the train is gone .. thanks   I
<DktrKranz> Mewcenary: it depends. If it's a bugfix only release, it can go in with less headaches, if it contains new features you have to file a FFe, but we're approaching beta, huge changes are likely to go in Karmic.
<Mewcenary> Ok, thanks for the info :)
<leonel> DktrKranz: the 11.6 in jaunty works better than the 0.98.1 in Debian Unstable so it's better keep the 0.11
<leonel> DktrKranz: thank you
<DktrKranz> leonel: a valid reason to work towards a 1.0 and then import it in karmic, thank you for asking ;)
<DktrKranz> Mewcenary: you're welcome
<Mewcenary> Will Karmic start with an import from Debian, or is that only for major version number changes?
<leonel> DktrKranz: Yes,  karmic will be the new target with a cherokee 1.0 ..
<leonel> DktrKranz:  I hope moved to main :-P
<leonel> haha
<DktrKranz> leonel: I don't know that piece of software, what is it about?
<leonel> DktrKranz:    www.cherokee-project.com
<DktrKranz> leonel: sounds a bit weird, but I haven't access to HTTP :)
<leonel> DktrKranz: it's a beautiful  piece
<leonel> it's a httpd server  light, fast,   loadbalancing
<goshawk> are there any posters for jaunty release party to use?
<nixternal> goshawk: might be a better question for either #ubuntu-marketing or #ubuntu-locoteams ... if there are, they would know about it
<nixternal> if you are in the US, System76 has fliers available
<nixternal> really nice custom ones to be exact
<goshawk> nixternal: thanks
<dholbach> hyperair: are you OK with me uploading robert_ancell's fix just to get it done in jaunty and then merge your fix from debian in karmic?
<hyperair> dholbach: that's fine, but the patch is a little big.
<hyperair> dholbach: by right patching configure{,.in} would do the trick
<dholbach> hyperair: it's just the autoconf part that is big
<hyperair> yes that's the thing
<dholbach> hyperair: I don't have any objections to that patch
<hyperair> ah then it's fine
<dholbach> ok super
<dholbach> thanks a lot for your work!
<hyperair> no problem
 * dholbach hugs hyperair
 * hyperair hugs back
<hyperair> dholbach: on a side note, are you a dd by any chance?
<dholbach> hyperair: no, I'm afraid not
<hyperair> oh. =(
<hyperair> nevermind then, i'll continue looking for a sponsor.
<dholbach> good luck!
<hyperair> thanks
<luca> where could I find the source of the ubuntu installer?
<ianto> luca: I'm guessing apt-get source ubiquity
<ianto> I'm not 100% sure though
<luca> ok I'll try
<luca> that's what I was looking for, thanks ianto!
<ianto> luca: No problem :)
<ni|> i have an init script for a package of mine and i need it to be S99
<ni|> how can i do this with CDBS?
<ni|> and what is the default runlevel
<ni|> actually i need to ensure that its started post X11 start
<bddebian> siretart: You around?
<siretart> bddebian: sort-of
<bddebian> siretart: I was going to file an RM: for shaketracker.  Do you think the multimedia folks care?
<siretart> bddebian: I personally think the multimedia folks are already way overloaded with the current set of packages
<bddebian> siretart: Sure.  I just want to make sure I'm not stepping on anyones toes. :)
<siretart> I may be wrong, though. and I can only welcome people to actually work in pkg-multimedia :-)
<bddebian> I think I'm already getting in too many "teams" :)
<siretart> recently it has been proposed that the ubuntustudio folks could join there. so far I haven't seen any comment from them
<ni|> can someone help me with an init script issue?
<siretart> ni|: wrong channel
<ni|> siretart: whats the correct channel?
<ni|> this is a package that hopefully will be added to partner
<siretart> ni|: try #ubuntu
<ni|> thx
<amikrop> Hello. So you know any Python package built using CDBS?
<amikrop> * Do you know
<RainCT> amikrop: topshelf and freevial, for instance (but they install the files manually instead of using setup.py); there's also webboard if you want a debhelper example (with setup.py)
<amikrop> RainCT: don't you know of any with distutils (setup.py) + cdbs?
<Turl> RainCT: ping
<RainCT> Turl: yes?
<RainCT> amikrop: I can't remember of any, but have a look at http://wiki.debian.org/DebianPython/NewPolicy
<Turl> RainCT: hello, I'm wondering if there's any progress in gnome-web-photo?
<amikrop> RainCT: ok, thank you
<RainCT> Turl: I've uploaded the proposed fix a while ago
<Turl> RainCT: it doesn't seem to have hit the build machines :/
<RainCT> Turl: It's probably waiting for manual approval in the queue (because of Beta freeze), shouldn't take much until it is accepted and gets build
<Turl> ok then RainCT, thanks!
<RainCT> No problem :)
<slytherin> Turl: which bug are you talking about?
<Turl> slytherin: lp #342408
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 342408 in gnome-web-photo "[jaunty] can't take web screenshot: libxul.so not found" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/342408
<slytherin> RainCT: there is no package in queue.
<slytherin> RainCT: I mean no package for gnome-web-photo
<RainCT> uhm.. but the upload got accepted
<RainCT> [ubuntu/jaunty] gnome-web-photo 0.6-0ubuntu2 (Waiting for approval)
<slytherin> RainCT: why would a universe package be caught up in queue anyway?
<RainCT> slytherin: don't ask me, ask the archive admins :)
<RainCT> slytherin: but the mail slangasek or whoever it was send about the beta freeze mentioned that they would
<slytherin> oh, I must have missed the mail.
<RainCT> slytherin: http://paste.debian.net/31413
<slytherin> RainCT: found the mail, it says universe uploads will need manual push.
 * RainCT is afk, homework
<slangasek> slytherin: because there's only a single queue; the archive is either frozen or unfrozen, there's no separate handling for universe.
<slytherin> slangasek: I understood that part. But I was wondering where did RainCT's upload go as I didn't find it in queue on launchpad.
<slangasek> perhaps you're looking at the new queue instead of the unapproved queue?
<slytherin> slangasek: ah, right. my mistake
<Turl> slytherin: did you find it?
<slytherin> Turl: yes, it is in unapproved queue. - https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=
<fabrice_sp> DktrKranz, I've updated Bug #345263 with the patches that fixes CVE's in new version, and the status in previous version. Is it what you expected?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 345263 in ubuntu "Sync php-mdb2 2.4.1-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/345263
<fabrice_sp> Hi. It seems we have to rebuild all the package that depends on libmagick as soname has changed. Should I open a bug with each package or better one with all the affected package
<fabrice_sp> ?
<fabrice_sp> I already opened Bug #348160 before seeing that more packages were affected
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 348160 in imageinfo "imageinfo is not installable in Jaunty, because it's depending on libmagick10" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/348160
<directhex> fabrice_sp, you can file the same bug against multiple packages
<directhex> fabrice_sp, edit the url for the bug & change the source package name
<fabrice_sp> directhex, and in this case, I reference the same bug number in the changelog of all packages?
<sbeattie> fabrice_sp: it's slightly more complex a change than that, I think, as the library has changed from libmagick to libmagick{core,wand}
<fabrice_sp> sbeattie, the dev package pulls libmagickcore automatically
<sbeattie> right, but the actual compilation link flags will have changed, and I don't know if that will get updated automatically.
<sbeattie> -lmagick vs -lmagickcore
<sbeattie> also note bug 346141
<fabrice_sp> ok. I'll check with the build of imageinfo before going on with the bug report
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 346141 in kmediafactory "kmediafactory is uninstallable" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/346141
<fabrice_sp> sbeattie, what I don't understand is why kmediafactory can be installed now as it has not been rebuilt, and should still use libmagick10 (as kallery, for example)
<JontheEchidna> fwiw, kallery will also need aRts removal. I tried and failed (cmake > autotools :P)
<fabrice_sp> well: it's a k package... :-P
<sbeattie> hrm? kmediafactory is not installable now.
<fabrice_sp> according to http://gaspa.yattaweb.it/issues/edos/jaunty_i386_edosresults.xml, the affected package are autotrace, imageinfo, jmagick and kallery
 * JontheEchidna is a k packager, but he came along around KDE4 where everything starting using CMake rather than autohell
<fabrice_sp> kmediafactory is not listed in the above url :-/
<fabrice_sp> JontheEchidna, I've seen 'some' autohell packages, so I'll have a look
<fabrice_sp> :-)
<sbeattie> fabrice_sp: odd; I found kmediafactory exactly through running edos_debcheck.
<JontheEchidna> I couldn't get the --without-arts flag to stick
<fabrice_sp> :-/
<JontheEchidna> maybe I didn't set it in enough places? I don't know
<fabrice_sp> sbeattie, imageinfo doesn't have any -lmagick flag.
<fabrice_sp> I'll have a look tomorrow morning to the other ones, including aRts removal for kallery
<fabrice_sp> bye
<sbeattie> fabrice_sp: is configure able to find imagemagick? and sorry, it'd be passing -lMagick.
<fabrice_sp> sbeattie, I'm trying to build it right now without imagemagick in a clean schroot
<sbeattie> oh, I see.
<fabrice_sp> FTBFS without imagemagick, so it really needs it
<fabrice_sp> and the -lMagick is hidden behind `Magick-config --ldflags --libs` :-)
<sbeattie> ah, excellent, so it'll work.
<fabrice_sp> yep
<fabrice_sp> I'll check tomorrow morning the other ones
<fabrice_sp> (including kmediafactory :-) )
<btm> cjwatson: as a member of Ubuntu Package Archive Administrators, can you tell me if Bug 334065 needs anything else done?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 334065 in libgems-ruby "Please sync libgems-ruby 1.3.1-1 from debian experimental" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/334065
<Laney> btm: jdstrand marked it Fix Released. You should ask him why
<Laney> (that's why nobody did anything with it)
<btm> jdstrand: Why did you mark Bug 334065 fix released? ;)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 334065 in libgems-ruby "Please sync libgems-ruby 1.3.1-1 from debian experimental" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/334065
<cjwatson> btm: Jamie ought to have added a comment, but Jamie is also an archive admin and therefore I assume he fulfilled the request
<cjwatson> mind you, apparently not
<Laney> cjwatson: doesn't look like it was done
<Laney> strange
<cjwatson> looks like a mistake; I've reopened the bug
<cjwatson> btm: thanks for chasing that up, it'll be processed as part of the normal queue
<btm> cjwatson / Laney: thanks, I wasn't sure if there was procedure I was missing somewhere along the way.
<cjwatson> I don't believe so
#ubuntu-motu 2009-03-25
<dtchen> nhandler: mind looking at bug 313820? it has been verified for a couple months now
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 313820 in ircd-ratbox "built source package crashes with buffer overflow" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/313820
<nhandler> Sure thing dtchen
<dtchen> thanks
<nhandler> dtchen: Have you talked to the Debian Maintainer about this issue?
<dtchen> i pinged, but no response
<dtchen> as you can see, it has been a couple months
<nhandler> dtchen: What do you need to do to triger the buffer overflow?
<nhandler> dtchen: I'm going to bed. Please add a comment explaining how to reproduce that bug, and I'll look at it tomorrow
<dholbach> good morning
<binarymutant> thanks for uploading that change dholbach :)
<dholbach> binarymutant: no worries
<dholbach> binarymutant: I added a changelog entry for 1ubuntu1 for you
<binarymutant> thank you :)
<fabrice_sp_> Hey dholbach ! :-)
<fabrice_sp_> already sponsoring ;-)
<dholbach> fabrice_sp_: I figured that's the best way to start the day :)
<fabrice_sp_> dholbach, Well. I would say a coffee is not that bad ;-)
<dholbach> fabrice_sp_: that too :)
<dholbach> luisbg: can you recommend a club in Barcelona? :)
<fabrice_sp_> dholbach, you mean nightclub? Because club can be misunderstood in Spain :-)
<dholbach> fabrice_sp_: nightclub, music, dancing, yes :)
<fabrice_sp_> (at least in Madrid. I don't know for Barcelona :-) )
 * slangasek recommends a club soda
<fabrice_sp_> ok ;-)
<dholbach> fabrice_sp_: every other kind of club I leave to UDS attendees to figure out themeselves ;-)
<fabrice_sp_> do't worry: in the air plane books, you generally have some addresses of other kind of clubs...
<fabrice_sp_> lol
<dholbach> fabrice_sp_: regarding te graphviz fix - is there no way to get it to build 2.5 and 2.6 modules?
<dholbach> doko: ^ do you have an idea how to do it (bug 338553)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 338553 in graphviz "[jaunty] libgv-python: Depends: python (< 2.6)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338553
<dholbach> fabrice_sp_: sugar-base: intrepid -> jaunty :-)
<fabrice_sp_> dholbach, about graphviz: the package is not ready to deal with python26. We should modify at least configure and perhaps Makefile to deal with 2 build version (the build location is different in --enable-python and --enable-python2.5)
<fabrice_sp_> what do you mean with sugar-base? I saw that a update request is there, but I didn't saw morgs to ask him the status
<dholbach> fabrice_sp_: the sponsoring bug regarding python2.6
<dholbach> hiya jono
<fabrice_sp_> dholbach, the rebuild, yes. Sorry, but I don't get your point :-( Is there something also in Intrepid?
<dholbach> fabrice_sp_: no, you had "intrepid" in the changelog entry
<fabrice_sp_> ahhh
<dholbach> just fixed it and re-uploaded
<fabrice_sp_> dholbach, sorry about that: I use intrepid for building the package in a sbuild and jaunty chroot for the change. I sometime mix things :-/
<fabrice_sp_> thanks! :-)
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/UsingDevelopmentReleases :)
<doko> dholbach, fabrice_sp_ : fix the packaging, build it twice.
<fabrice_sp_> dholbach,  yeah, I know, but it's a shared computer, and I already have 'family problems' to have Ubuntu accepted (especially because of flash in adm64), so using a 'non stable' version could be a reason of not having a family any more! :-)
<dholbach> fabrice_sp_: that page explains how to do it in a "safe way"
<fabrice_sp_> doko, should the rules file be generic, or we could use 'hardcoded' python version (ie: if python2.5 move that files and if python2.6, move that other files)
<fabrice_sp_> dholbach, oh. I'll have a look then! :-)
<dholbach> fabrice_sp_: in the synfigstudio request quilt would not have been necessary - the debian maintainer seems to patch the source directly, so you could have just done the same
<dlynch> does anyone have any opinions on a good package name for a program called "rapid photo downloader" (I am the upstream author, and I'm doing my first package) http://damonlynch.net/rapid/
<dlynch> two obvious choices are 'rapidphoto' or just 'rapid'
<dholbach> dlynch: what's wrong with rapid-photo-downloader? :)
<dlynch> it has not been packaged at all yet
<dlynch> is that not too long?
<dholbach> makes sure it's not being confused with anything else
<dlynch> ok if the length is not a problem, it's not a problem with me! :)
<dholbach> it's shorter than xserver-xorg-video-openchrome :)
<dholbach> or system-config-printer-gnome
<dholbach> or lots of others :)
<dholbach> dlynch: rock on! :)
<dlynch> ok that probably makes my life as a packaging novice easier then
<dlynch> thanks!
<dholbach> no worries
<fabrice_sp_> dholbach, I have to say I always use quilt to patch, and never look at debian modifications. I'll check with kallery
<dholbach> fabrice_sp_: it makes the patch shorter and is in line with what the debian maintainer does, so I thought that'd make sense :)
<fabrice_sp_> dholbach, sure. Should I upload a new debdiff? By the way, for Bug #348160 should I subscribe u-u-s after each package or only when having all the debdiff
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 348160 in imageinfo "libmagick10 transition to libmagickcore1" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/348160
<dholbach> fabrice_sp_: yeah, please attach a new debdoiff
<dholbach> fabrice_sp_: I just try to keep the sponsoring overview as short as possible, so if there's nothing to sponsor, I unsubscribe the team - just re-subscribe if you want anything uploaded :)
<fabrice_sp_> dholbach, will do. Thanks!
<dholbach> rock on! :)
 * dholbach hugs fabrice_sp_
<didrocks> morning o/
<slangasek> does someone who knows ruby want to fix ruby-gnome2 FTBFS?
<slangasek> (maybe a merge from Debian?)
<Elbrus> I like my package to "suggest" any internet browser. Is there a virtual package I could suggest (e.g. sensible-browser)?
<Toadstool> good morning
<Toadstool> Elbrus: Suggests: www-browser
<Elbrus> Toadstool: thanks
<Elbrus> is there something similar for pdf-readers?
<Toadstool> Elbrus: pdf-viewer :)
<Elbrus> great. I was trying to find it in debian-policy...
<Toadstool> Elbrus: http://www.debian.org/doc/packaging-manuals/virtual-package-names-list.txt
<Elbrus> Toadstool: just found it a second ago... Thanks
<dlynch> I am having problems with the man page section of the debian/rules file, after following the instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete#Necessary%20packaging%20changes
<dlynch> http://paste.ubuntu.com/137312/ , when running dpkg-buildpackage -us -uc I get this error :
<dlynch>  fakeroot debian/rules clean \n debian/rules:12: *** missing separator (did you mean TAB instead of 8 spaces?).  Stop.
<dlynch> (sorry I was d/c a few minutes ago)
<liw> dlynch, you need to indent the commands in debian/rules (just like in a Makefile, for it is a Makefile) using tab characters, not spaces
<dlynch> liw: thank you, I'll try that then
<Mewcenary> Hi, can someone help me with a newbie packaging query please?
<Mewcenary> lintian complains that I have files which are changed despite using quilt (I am taking over a package)...
<Mewcenary> But one of those files is Makefile.in which seems to be changed whenever a build occurs.
<Mewcenary> HOw can I get around that problem?
<mok0> Mewcenary: delete Makefile.in in the clean rule
<Mewcenary> Thanks for the tip, I'll try that out.
<pmjdebruijn> soe packages so NOCONFIGURE=1 ./autogen.sh before creating the source tarball, I'm not sure whether that's applicable here
<bddebian> Heya gang
<jdstrand> btm, cjwatson, Laney: not sure what happened with bug #334065. I clearly didn't process the request... I'm pretty sure it was the day that I was doing requests manually (ie without syncbugbot). Regardless, it was a mistake and I apologize
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 334065 in libgems-ruby "Please sync libgems-ruby 1.3.1-1 from debian experimental" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/334065
<siretart`> heya bddebian
<bddebian> Hi siretart
<sistpoty|work> hi folks
<bddebian> Heya sistpoty|work
<sistpoty|work> hi bddebian
<bddebian> sistpoty|work: I don't know if  you noticed but I uploaded trigger-rally and -data :)
<sistpoty|work> bddebian: yep, I saw that... thanks a lot! :)
<bddebian> NP
<jdstrand> btm, cjwatson, Laney: fyi-- bug #334065 is now synced
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 334065 in libgems-ruby "Please sync libgems-ruby 1.3.1-1 from debian experimental" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/334065
<Laney> cool, thanks
<jdstrand> sure. sorry again for the mix up
<dlynch> is this the correct place to ask a question about a PPA build error?
<maxb> Depends on whether you suspect the problem is with the PPA build environment (#launchpad) or the package source (here is reasonable)
<dlynch> maxb: thanks given this is my first attempt to build a deb for a PPA, I strongly suspect the latter ;-)
<dlynch> I got an 'ImportError: No module named gtk.gdk' in the dh_clean part of the build
<dlynch> I'm hoping that by simplifying the imports in the setup.py, this problem will go away
<maxb> Have you built the package locally in pbuilder prevu or sbuild ?
<geser> dlynch: can you point us to the package?
<dlynch> maxb: I'm not sure I understand your question, but when I built it locally, I ran dpkg-buildpackage -us -uc
<maxb> dlynch: Then it sounds as if your problem is a build-time dependency that is not declared in your debian/control Build-Depends
<dlynch> geser: I can point you  to the trunk on launchpad
<maxb> Packages build on the automated builders in a very minimal environment, into which the dependencies explicitly asked for in Build-Depends have been added. If you don't ask for a package in Build-Depends, you don't get it available.
<dlynch> maxb: I have cdbs (>= 0.4.49),  debhelper (>= 7), python-central (>= 0.5.6), perl in my build depends
<maxb> pbuilder replicates this scenario locally to help you check your packages
<maxb> dlynch: There's no mention of any python gtk stuff there, yet you're using it in your build process - so that's the problem
<dlynch> maxb: ahhh ok. I think it merely came from the fact that my setup.py was importing the version number from the main script, which of course has many imports in it, including gtk
<dlynch> so the solution is to store the version number somewhere with no imports, I think :D
<cyberix> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/348480
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 348480 in ubuntu "unable to set custom window manager" [Undecided,New]
<cyberix> This is actually probably not MOTUs fault, but maybe someone knows someone who knows something about this.
<dlynch> please forgive me for asking such a super newbie question, but is the best (only?) way to add the ~ppan package suffix via the changelog in the debian directory?
<geser> yes, the last entry in the changelog determines the package version/revision
<cyberix> Should people really add ppa suffixes to their packages?
<dlynch> geser: thanks! I already figured out that not rigidly adhering to the changelog format causes a build failure :)
<radix> cyberix: see "Versioning" in https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA
<geser> dlynch: when you use dch it helps you with the format of it
<radix> cyberix: it has the rationale for ~ppaN
<cyberix> right
<dlynch> one thing I've come across is that my debian directory is part of my python setup.py sdist output
<cyberix> custom packages
<dlynch> which is all fine and good
<cyberix> customized for ppas
<dlynch> but the problem arises when launchpad rejects the orig.tar.gz
<dlynch> saying it's different, even though the version didn't change
<dlynch> but it is different only because the contents of the debian directory  have changed
<dlynch> I'm only trying to update my packaging stuff, not the source code itself
<dlynch> sorry if this is a confusing explanation
<dlynch> my question is this: is it a bad idea to put the contents of the debian directory in the tarball created by python setup.py sdist ?
<maxb> Generally, yes.
<dlynch> aha
<dlynch> maxb: so that means to do a build, I should copy the contents of that directory myself
<maxb> Does this thing you're packaging have upstream releases?
<dlynch> maxb: I am the upstream author, and this is my first time to package anything
<maxb> The usual approach is to maintain the upstream release and the packaging separately
<dlynch> so I should put things like the man page pod file and the .desktop file in the upstream, and practically everything else in the debian directory?
<maxb> Well, presumably you'll want to release a tarball for people and/or other distributions to use?
<dlynch> maxb: yes
<maxb> That tarball, which would usually be foo-1.0.tar.gz gets renamed to foo_1.0.orig.tar.gz for the debian package
<dlynch> I store the tarballs on launchpad
<maxb> Then, you unpack that tarball, add a debian/ directory to it, and build a debian source package, which generates a .diff.gz and a .dsc file that go along with the .orig.tar.gz
<dlynch> since this must be such a common procedure on launchpad python archives, has someone built a tool to automate as much of this as possible?
<maxb> dpkg-buildpackage (or debuild) will build the source package from the unpacked directory
<dlynch> thank you maxb, I will look into this tool more thoroughly... and thanks very much for your guidance, it makes a lot of sense
<rgreening> ScottK: ping
<dlynch> I'm confused by how to have a python package work for intrepid as well as jaunty. I've read the documentation at https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA, but it doesn't say what how the debian changelog entry should be entered to presumably allow the package to work on more than one release
<geser> dlynch: you need an upload for jaunty and one upload for intrepid (and if you want to support other releases too and upload for them too)
<dlynch> geser: and they should have separate changelogs, or the same?
<geser> and each upload needs a different pkg revision (e.g. include the disto name in the revision, e.g. ~ppaN~intrepid1)
<dlynch> geser: why do I need to do this when the program does not need to be recompiled?
<geser> dlynch: the minimalistic way would be to change the release and the pkg version in the changelog but you can also add a new entry for those "backports"
<geser> dlynch: often it's because of the runtime dependencies which are determined during build
<dlynch> geser: you mean the launchpad build process is clever enough to determine whether the python program can be built across more than one release?
<geser> dlynch: no, during the build some scripts scan the package and add the necessary dependecies e.g. on libraries or the python intepreter
<dlynch> do they "hard code" in something like 'python2.6', or do they keep the version range I specified?
<geser> dlynch: it depends on the package if it runs on several releases or not
<geser> dlynch: depends on how you packaged it
<dlynch> geser: my package does run on several releases
<dlynch> and I did package it so it will install unchanged on both jaunty and intrepid
<geser> what are the runtime dependencies on the binary package?
<dlynch> ${python:Depends},         ${misc:Depends},        python-gnome2,         python-gtk2 (>= 2.10),  python-glade2 (>= 2.10),        python-pyexiv2 (>= 0.1.2),        python-notify
<dlynch> XS-Python-Version: >= 2.5, << 2.7
<geser> and now the same from the build package (from PPA)
<dlynch> you mean from the one built by the PPA?
<btm> jdstrand: thanks!
<geser> dlynch: yes. is it rapid-photo-downloader?
<dlynch> yes
<dlynch> geser: it is the same, except python-central >= 0.6.11 is now explicitly specified
<geser> dlynch: the depends on python itself are ok for intrepid, but the generated dependency on python-central (>= 0.6.11) can't be fulfilled on intrepid -> rebuild necessary to get the correct versioned dependency for intrepid
<dlynch> geser: if I did the build from intrepid instead, would it work for both intrepid and jaunty automatically?
<dlynch> or do I still need to make  two different packages?
<geser> dlynch: if you build it on intrepid and "copy" then the debs to jaunty it should work on both
<geser> copying debs forward has more success than copying backwards
<dlynch> geser: great! thank you very much for your time!
<BlackLukes> hi, yesterday I was asking about what code is used to display the partition bar in ubiquity as seen here: http://www.askdavetaylor.com/2-blog-pics/ubuntu-install-pic6.png
<BlackLukes> I can't find it in the source, can anyone help me?
<RainCT> Is there some GUI tool to sync directories on different PCs? (decentralized, not stuff like Dropbox)
<mrooney> RainCT: version control?
<mrooney> :)
<RainCT> mrooney: well, but I don't really mind about revisions, I just want something fast and space efficient, and most important with monitoring (so that if I change something, and I'm connected to the other PC, it gets synced automatically)
<RainCT> perhaps fsniper + bzr would do, but I was looking for something more ellaborated :P
<RainCT> (uhmm no, fsniper is only for new files)
<sistpoty|work> RainCT: maybe grsync? (no clue so, what it can do, haven't used it myself yet)
<RainCT> Looks nice, but it doesn't have the file monitoring
<RainCT> well, I think I'll get with plain rsync for now
<RainCT> s/get/go.    thanks anyway
 * sebner waves at sistpoty|work :)
<sistpoty|work> hi sebner
<geser> Hi sebner, you've now internet during the week again?
<RainCT> hey sebner
<geser> RainCT: have you had a look at unison?
<sebner> hi geser RainCT
<dtchen> nhandler: simply rebuilding the source package and starting the compiled daemon results in the symptom
<sebner> geser: well, only if I return home (1h with the train). I won't do this that often. maybe 1-2 times a week
<RainCT> geser: oh, that one looks great :)
 * sistpoty|work calls it a day... cya
<dtchen> nhandler: it's a case of toolchain skew; we can either leave it be for jaunty, or we can fix the source. it's fairly obvious to me that the correct thing is to fix the source, but eh, i leave it to you guys who have upload privileges.
<iulian> RainCT: You might want to try giver.
<directhex> cprov-afk, didn't know there WERE whiteboards. nuke 'em
 * iulian is disappointed because it's unmaintained upstream.
<cprov> directhex: right, that's the point :)
<directhex> iulian, adopt upstream duties!
<directhex> cprov, the only PPA wishlist for me right now is debian support
<directhex> cprov, e.g. the dependency management stuff is great
<cprov> directhex: really ? have you explored it ?
<cprov> directhex: we've never had much feedback about it.
<directhex> cprov, just added a dep on someone else's PPA to avoid needing to repackage some stuff myself. huge timesaver
<directhex> also, dh7!
<cprov> directhex: cool, it gets more useful when the PPAs for important projects (kde, gnome, bzr) are organized.
<directhex> cprov, well, that ties into the debian question - if a ppa could build debian stuff natively, then it'd be much easier to convince migration from alioth for cross-distro teams
<cprov> directhex: right, I see your point. Building debian sources natively (using debian chroots) is theoretically possible and is in our plans, but unfortunately not before July.
<directhex> cprov, meh. it's been how many years so far? what's a few more months? :p
<cprov> directhex: 'good things take time' seems appropriate here ;)
 * cprov hides
<directhex> cprov, the phrasology is "good things come to those who wait"
<ScottK> directhex: For dh7 (I assume you're packaging for Hardy) you can also depend on hardy-backports to get it.
<directhex> ScottK, exactly! like i said, PPAs are awesome ;)
 * ScottK is a lot happier with them now that they are signed.
<directhex> ScottK, i was under the impression there was a debate about the role PPAs were meant to serve - i.e. not signing was an intentional "don't use me!" flag
<ScottK> directhex: I think there was a debate, but if it was meant that way, it was far too subtle for most users.
<directhex> ScottK, "rm -fr /" is too subtle for most users ¬_¬
<ScottK> Certainly.
<directhex> hm, my benchmarks of vdpau are promising
<ripps> Can someone help me figure out why a PPA plugin pack won't build on intrepid/hardy, but build perfectly on jaunty? I've already taken into account build-depends and autogen.sh scripts.
<ScottK> ripps: #launchpad for PPA questions.
<fabrice_sp> JontheEchidna, I've been able to build kallery to get rid of aRts. The problem you had is because in the clean target, it was executing the configure target :-/
<fabrice_sp> I'll upload the debdiff soon (in Bug #348160)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 348160 in imageinfo "libmagick10 transition to libmagickcore1" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/348160
<phaidros> hi. a dependency for calendarserver (jaunty) is python-twisted-calendarserver_0.2.0.svn19773-5ubuntu1_amd64.deb which is trying to overwrite a file from python-twisted-core
<phaidros> what to do about it?
<phaidros> (I'm no dev, just user)
<phaidros> packages.ubuntu.com states to ask @motu before contacting the maintainer :)
<geser> please file a bug at launchpad against that package
<phaidros> geser: ok
<nhandler> dtchen: I am still unable to reproduce that bug inside of a jaunty chroot (pbuilder) on i386.
<dtchen> nhandler: it's quite straightforward here. also, there's a known fix; it's unintrusive; it's trivially correct. it kinda makes sense to apply it *before* release.
<nhandler> dtchen: I know. However, Luca also said he was unable to reproduce it, so I'm questioning if there is a need.
<dtchen> well, that's really up to you guys
<nhandler> dtchen: I have to run out for a little bit. I'll look at it again when I get back
<dtchen> do you want me to write an exploit PoC or something? ;)
<ScottK> nhandler: If dtchen says it needs fixed, I'd fix it.
<fabrice_sp> JontheEchidna, I've update Bug #348160 with the patch for kallery (that drop aRts also). If you want to have a look
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 348160 in kallery "libmagick10 transition to libmagickcore1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/348160
<JontheEchidna> fabrice_sp: col, I can probably look at it after dinner
<fabrice_sp> ok. I'll be in my bed at that time ;-)
<khashayar> ScottK: TheMuso re-uploaded pencil with an updated copyright file :-)
<ScottK> khashayar: Thanks.
<khashayar> ScottK: I've been doing little more than pinging people. Thanks go to you.
<ScottK> khashayar: Source is accepted.  It'll go to binary New after it builds.
<ScottK> khashayar: The short description could be more gramatical.  Try pencil is a _________ and it should flow from that.  The current one is a bit awkward.
<khashayar> ScottK: Thanks a lot!
<ScottK> khashayar: Thank you for making Ubuntu better.
<khashayar> ScottK: So, when I want to tidy things up (like the short description), do I file a bug against the package with a patch?
<ScottK> khashayar: Yes.
<ausimage> I am wondering if someone could look over a personal project of mine and help me get things up to standards for Jaunty... https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ausimage/+junk/PbParser
<Laney> fabrice_sp: I'm looking at synfigstudio, but the program crashes after the splash screen. Does it run for you?
<ausimage> I have it working in with intrepid... but since the python changes in Jaunty I am unclear... I really would like to see this avaible in Karmic ;)
<geser> ausimage: I gave it a quick look and it doesn't need any packaging changes due to the python2.6 transition
<ausimage> what about the setup switch?
<ausimage> to specify the different layout
<ausimage> also I had questions if I am putting the icon where it is supposed to be
<ausimage> geser?
<geser> ausimage: cdbs is patched to do the right thing and you don't have any settings or custom targets which break it
<ausimage> ok... I was not sure if the icon going into icon was correct or if it belongs in pixmaps
<geser> looking at that icon now
<geser> have you checked your desktop file with "desktop-file-validate"?
<ausimage> also I a had a question about the best way to include the manpages...
<ausimage> um no did not know it existed
<geser> and you shouldn't hard-code the path to the icon as it breaks themeing and auto-selecting of the icon format
<ausimage> how should I do it?
<ausimage> how should I do it?
<ausimage> sorry :/
 * ausimage pulls up his desktop file
<geser> install your pbparse.svg as /usr/share/pbparse.svg and use "Icon = pbparse"
<geser> if I remember correctly at least Gnome should find the svg file and use it
<ausimage> and cdbs puts it where it supposed?
<ausimage> I thought icons should have a specific location under /usr/share??
<geser> sorry, missed the pixmaps dir: /usr/share/pixmaps/pbparse.svg
<ausimage> and gnome checks there for any images not in the current path?
<geser> I don't know exactly the search order but yes, it should find it there (if your icon theme doesn't provide an own one)
 * ausimage made geser changes and is awaiting the arrival on his ppa
#ubuntu-motu 2009-03-26
<Laney> motu-release folks: How do you determine whether a library has new features?
<Laney> http://gitorious.org/projects/git-python/repos/mainline/blobs/master/CHANGES <- we currently have 0.14.1
<ScottK> Laney: It's got features.
<Laney> ScottK: That's what I thought
<Laney> thanks
<ScottK> Does it have rdepends?
<Laney> dunno, just looking at the u-u-s queue
<Laney> no
<ScottK> Might be worth doing.  Dunno.  It looked like mostly fixing.
<Laney> andersk: ^^ (about bug 337460)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 337460 in python-git "Repo.commits_between() always returns None" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/337460
<Laney> jpds: apologies for not uploading u-d-t myself
<Laney> :(
 * Laney is using bzr builddeb for the first time
<james_w> \o/
 * porthose thinks bzr builddeb rocks 
 * directhex wonders what's wrong with good ol' cvs
<Laney> wait
<Laney> guh, it didn't work
<james_w> what went wrong?
<Laney> I guess the branch is borked somehow
<slangasek> directhex: there are copious blogs and case studies on the Internet that answer that question; perhaps you'd like to troll the author of one of those, instead of trolling here :P
<Laney> http://dpaste.com/19307/
<Laney> maybe it's not set up for builddebbing or something
<Laney> looks like it checked out the wrong version
 * Laney fails
 * Laney should read docs before trying things
<Laney> hah
<Laney> broken get-orig-source and watchfile
<Laney> nice(!)
<Laney> much better
<leonel> scottK what means the  X in the packages in the tables in  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Clamav
<ScottK> leonel: It means they don't exist in that release.
<leonel> scottK Ok ..
<ripps> Does anybody know why automake would freeze and consume large amounts of ram in a build environment, but not in normal desktop environment?
<fabrice_sp> Hi. bug Bug #277926 still happens in Jaunty, and is fixed in debian Unstable's version. Is it better to apply the fix to actual jaunty's version or request a sync for synfigstudio? (as we are in Beta Freeze)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277926 in synfigstudio "synfigstudio crashed with SIGSEGV in Gtk::Tooltips::set_tip()" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/277926
<dtchen> fabrice_sp: the fix linked from comment 20 would be the way to go
<dtchen> fabrice_sp: i.e., apply it to jaunty's existing source package
<fabrice_sp> dtchen, ok. That's what I thought. This way, I can fill a SRU for intrepid after. By the way, this package FTBFS (Bug #336583). Should I update the debdiff in that bug report to add this patch?
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/336583/+text)
<ScottK> fabrice_sp: Yes.  Combine the changes into one debdiff.
<fabrice_sp> will do. Thanks!
<dholbach> good morning
<fabrice_sp> Hey dholbach
<fabrice_sp> how are you this morning ;-)
<dholbach> hi fabrice_sp - very good, thanks
<dholbach> how 'bout you?
<fabrice_sp> good too :-)
<fabrice_sp> could you please have a quick look at bug #348160?  Someone else put a debdiff, and we 'disagree' on using quilt or not ;-)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 348160 in kallery "libmagick10 transition to libmagickcore1" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/348160
<fabrice_sp> just to be sure I'm not totally wrong
<iulian> Heya dholbach, fabrice_sp.
<fabrice_sp> Hey iulian ! :-)
<dholbach> hiya iulian
<dholbach> fabrice_sp: autotrace clearly just patches the source directly
<fabrice_sp> dholbach, that's exactly what I saw :-) I'll wait his answer then. Thanks ;-)
 * fabrice_sp hugs dholbach 
<dholbach> fabrice_sp: I generally feel that if you're not maintaining the package yourself, it's not worth adding a patch system
<fabrice_sp> dholbach, ohh. ok. Anyway, I'll also ask him to report the fix to debian, so that next time, we can just sync
<dholbach> sounds good
 * dholbach hugs fabrice_sp back
<fabrice_sp> :-)
<didrocks> good morning o/
<a|wen> morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey a|wen
<DanMcGoo> hi
<RAOF> Someone's quite likely to want to help you here :)
<RAOF> You need some packaging help?  What with, and have you already read the packaging guide?
<DanMcGoo> Actually I am trying to build my first debian package
<DanMcGoo> I am quite advanced and I almost finished it
<DanMcGoo> but I have one problem
<DanMcGoo> /usr/bin/install -c -D -m 755 .libs/libOpenDRIMCommon.so /home/guillaume/DEB/test/libopendrim-common-1.0.3/debian/tmp/usr/lib/
<DanMcGoo> this line make one error because the usr/lib directory does not exist under debian/tmp
<RAOF> Have you written that?  What is trying to execute that?
<DanMcGoo> actually it is trying to execute it
<ttx> DanMcGoo: it's your "make install" that executes that ?
<DanMcGoo> yes
<DanMcGoo> actually the install section have been entierly rewritten by my predecessor
<ttx> DanMcGoo: then it means make install doesn't create directories on targetdir if they are missing
<RAOF> So, you'll need to fix the makefile.
<DanMcGoo> yes correct
<ttx> you can workaround that by adding usr/lib in a "debian/dirs" file
<DanMcGoo> so i should do an "install -d DIRECTORY" right ?
<DanMcGoo> really ?
<DanMcGoo> it will create it automatically ?
<ttx> well, it depends on what your rules file looks like
<ttx> if its CDBS it will
<DanMcGoo> autogenerated by dh_make
<ttx> if its debhelper then you'll need dh_installdirs in there (should be there)
<DanMcGoo> it's there
<ttx> so the dirs trick should do it. Though you should rather fix your makefile, since you control both sides :)
<ttx> DanMcGoo: otherwise it will fail on anyone deploying in something else than /
<DanMcGoo> but I read this from the Ubuntu Packaging guide: "You only need to use dh_installdirs if your package needs to ship empty nonstandard directories"
<ttx> yes, that's why it's a workaround. Proper fix is to patch the makefile
<DanMcGoo> ok I c
<DanMcGoo> thanks for the help ^^
<ttx> np
<DanMcGoo> so actually I have another question
<DanMcGoo> I added install -d /usr/lib
<DanMcGoo> what will happen if I do a ./configure --prefix=/usr ?
<DanMcGoo> it will create a /usr/usr/lib directory ?
<ttx> DanMcGoo: it obviously depends on what your configure/makefile make of it... but I thnink the make install DESTDIR will be overridden correctly
<gnunezr> Hello... Any MOTU around for a (I hope) quick question :)?
<ttx> gnunezr: just ask and you may be answered.
<gnunezr> Ok... I have a debdiff for a bug in launchpad, but I'm not sure how to proceed...
<gnunezr> Not even sure if this is the right place for such a question
<gaspa> gnunezr: did you already upload the debdiff on LP?
<gnunezr> Uh... Nope
<ttx> gnunezr: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Sponsorship/SponsorsQueue might help
<gaspa> ttx: embarassed? :D
<ttx> uh.
<gaspa> ttx: am I so scary?
<ttx> I knew it might help, but so quick, I'm impressed.
<gonzalo_> oops... sorry ttx... xchat just died on me
<Toadstool> good morning
<gonzalo_> ttx, gaspa: Uh... I don't see the bug listed in the Sponsors Queue. The bug in question is LP #107668, in the 'gnome-mount' package.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 107668 in gnome-mount "Setting an invalid mount point can make a removeable media unaccessible" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/107668
<gaspa> gnunezr: so, when you think you tested enough your patch, (1) attach it to the bug report,(2) set it as confirmed, and (3) subscribe ubuntu-{main,universe}-sponsors to the bug.
<ttx> gnunezr: there is already a developer assigned to it
<gaspa> uh, right
<gaspa> gnunezr: talk with pitti, then. :P
<gnunezr> ttx, gaspa: Ok... So, I just add a comment in the bug report addressed to him?
<ttx> gnunezr: sounds good.
<gnunezr> ttx: Ok, cool... Thanks both ttx and gaspa :) G'nite/G'day (depending on where in the world are you ;) )
<gaspa> ...and in which part of the day we use to sleep...
<gnunezr> lol... Indeed!
<gnunezr> thanks! l8r
<binarymutant> dholbach, did you mean the copyright was wrong?
<dholbach> binarymutant: no, you said that the last patch was "reversed"
<dholbach> binarymutant: I don't think that's true
<binarymutant> dholbach, the first one I had posted was
<dholbach> binarymutant: the copyright stuff the new patch wants to change for example is in the patch already
<dholbach> binarymutant: http://paste.ubuntu.com/138086/
<dholbach> whatever the new patch is supposed to do, it fails to apply
<dholbach> and the old patch applied cleanly (and I did not have to use "-R")
<binarymutant> dholbach, this bug needs to be closed, this debdiff was already applied from bug #347346 and I think thats why its reversed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 347346 in charm "sync charm from Debian, do python transition" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/347346
<dholbach> binarymutant: ok, just close it then :)
<binarymutant> sorry about that, how do I close it? change status to fix released?
<dholbach> or invalid, yep
<dholbach> no worries
<binarymutant> ty ty
<a|wen> what is the procedure for security-updates in universe?
<a|wen> as a MOTU do i still subscribe motu-swat / ubuntu-security? and what status should i use (can't seem to find that info)
<siretart`> kees: -^^
<a|wen> i've gone with triaged now and subscribed motu-swat ... please let me know, if i can/should do someting more myself
<dholbach> who of you would like to give a 15 minute demo of something to do with packaging some time in the next month? something like "updating a gnome package" or "what dh_install --list-missing can do for you" or "not going nuts with quilt"
<dholbach> it's for the packaging training sessions we're planning
<maxb> not going nuts?
<dholbach> maxb: or "avoiding pain with quilt" or something - whatever :)
<maxb> ah, right :-)
<a|wen> mdeslaur: ping
<ScottK> a|wen: There's a wiki page (don't recall exactly which) that tells you what to do with bug status and such to make sure they pick it up.
<mdeslaur> a|wen: yes
<a|wen> mdeslaur: also about the patch tagging; when they are applied inline, should the ubuntu-applied-patches be inside or outside the debian dir?
<mdeslaur> a|wen: when they are applied inline, just include the urls and bugs in the changelog as you've been doing
<mdeslaur> a|wen: I've never done the "ubuntu-applied-patches" directory
<mdeslaur> of course, if there is one already, than put your patches in it
<a|wen> mdeslaur: so generally making a specific link to the patch if that is possible ... i'm working on the fix for the last two squirrelmail CVE's as you mentioned
<mdeslaur> a|wen: yeah...if we discover a bug in a patch, it'll be easier to figure out where we got it from. It's also easier to review if there's a link.
<mdeslaur> a|wen: cool!
<a|wen> mdeslaur: makes sense ... this time around it is upstream svn revisions, so they should be easy to locate
<a|wen> ScottK: i've found the wiki page about it ... but it doesn't mention anything about statuses
<mdeslaur> a|wen: did you see my comment about the odd line in the hardy mediawiki debdiff?
<ScottK> a|wen: I think they have to be In Progress to show up on their filter, but mdeslaur would know better.
<mdeslaur> yes, our script pulls bugs that have "In Progress" and a patch attached
<mdeslaur> you also need to check "This attachment is a patch" when you attach a debdiff
<ScottK> a|wen: If you've got a wiki page that doesn't say that, please edit.
<a|wen> mdeslaur: ahh, thanks! that was the info i needed
<mdeslaur> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityUpdateProcedures
<mdeslaur> step 7 of "Preparing an update"
<a|wen> got it... some other places were referencing the standard sponsorship procedures, and that is somewhat different
<a|wen> mdeslaur: just looked at your comment to the patch... it should be good enough
<mdeslaur> a|wen: ok, I'll push it out as-is then
<mdeslaur> thanks for looking :)
<a|wen> mdeslaur: i need to add to the end of the file, but as it doesn't have a newline the diff needs to contain a removal of the last line and a re-insert
<a|wen> agreed, it does make things look kind of strange :)
<mdeslaur> oh! that line is diff-generated?
<mdeslaur> Curiously, I've never seen that before :)
<a|wen> mdeslaur: exactly, the "\no newline" is diff-generated
 * mdeslaur learns something new today :)
 * a|wen did that as well :)
<a|wen> mdeslaur: do you want to include the two other security fixes in the squirrelmail dapper ... or is it so far in the process, that is should wait till it is done and then make a new update?
<directhex> motu-release, i choose you!
<Turl> hi, can you guide me on patching with cdbs?
<jpds> Turl: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems#CDBS%20with%20Simple%20Patchsys
<Turl> thanks jpds
<jpds> Turl: Life is a lot easier with simple-patchsys.
<Turl> I'm having a problem with sbuild
<Turl> it doesn't build my package because it says 'amd64' is not in 'all'. but all means all!
<slytherin> need some help from licensing experts. the luatex package does not contain a 'COPYING' file. Instead COPYING is a symlink and the target does not exist. What should I do about it?
<slytherin> Turl: can you paste your debian/control file in pastebin?
<Turl> slytherin: it's untouched from the original package in the repos, http://paste.pocoo.org/show/109742/
<slytherin> Turl: looks fine to me. it's weird that you are getting that error.
<slytherin> Turl: I am not much familiar with sbuild, so can't help much. :-(
<Turl> slytherin: postr_0.12.3-1ubuntu2.dsc: amd64 not in arch list: all -- skipping
<Turl> np
<Turl> I'll see if PPAs build it
<slytherin> Turl: have you tried with pbuilder?
<Turl> nope slytherin
<sistpoty|work> slytherin: as luatex is (mainly) GPL, repack the orig.tar.gz and add a copy of the GPL (and inform upstream, seems to have been a mistake)
<slytherin> sistpoty|work: that looks like a lot of work to me as of now. I was just trying to rebuild it against latest libpoppler.
<sistpoty|work> slytherin: then you shouldn't have asked what you should do about it :P
<slytherin> sistpoty|work: I was expecting something like "file a bug in debian". :-D
<slytherin> sistpoty|work: by the way, the debian/copyright is a bit complicated. So it doesn't look like it is mostly GPL.
<Turl> any motu in here?
<slytherin> Turl: quite a few
<sistpoty|work> slytherin: but the missing link seems to be the GPL, as (from a quick glimpse) only the GPL is missing in the tarball
<sistpoty|work> slytherin: e.g. LGPL is in some subdirectory
<slytherin> sistpoty|work: I will take a look after I finish working on other packages.
<ScottK> The joys of upgrading.
<ScottK> I upgraded my test server to Jaunty today and mail didn't work.
<ScottK> It turns out that a Python module update I did a month ago I forgot to upload.
<hyperair> lol
<ScottK> Fortunately it didn't take me long to find an archive admin to accept it.
<hyperair> how nice
<ScottK> Normally one doesn't approve their own uploads, but since Universe stuff isn't be scrutinized, just waved through it was easy.
<directhex> oh. erm... looks like the security team need to work on sun-java
<hyperair> what's wrong with it?
<kees> debdiffs welcome.  :)
<directhex> http://sunsolve.sun.com/search/document.do?assetkey=1-66-254571-1
<directhex> Buffer Overflow Vulnerabilities in the Java Runtime Environment (JRE) with Processing Image Files and Fonts may Allow Privileges to be Escalated
<slytherin> hggdh: do you plan to package Anjal for intrepid as well?
<directhex> just got a critical mail from the university security team about it
<kees> directhex: switch to openjdk-6 instead?
<kees> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openjdk-6
<directhex> kees, well, yes, but the packages in the archive as-is are vulnerable
<kees> not openjdk-6.
<directhex> kees, true
<kees> (but yeah, sun-java needs an update)
<directhex> poor doko
<jdstrand> sun-java is multiverse, community supplied debdiffs are most welcome
<hggdh> slytherin, I am not sure yet
<directhex> i'm not a java packager, and it doesn't affect me. i was just mentioning it. let me check if there's an open bug
<slytherin> jdstrand: how is anyone supposed to provide debdiff for binary only packages?
<hggdh> slytherin, srag and I are considering it, but we will need to rebase the Evo/EDS patches to Evo/EDS 2.24
<directhex> nope. i'll file a bug. it's a start
<slytherin> hggdh: Ok. May be I can provide packages in my PPA.
<hggdh> slytherin, or, perhaps, we could ask for an "anjal" PPA -- it would make things easier, all in one place
 * hggdh is not sure how to proceed on having a team PPA
<jdstrand> slytherin: one needs a relationship with sun IIRC. it's their licensing that keeps it from being officially supported, which is why kees recommended openjdk
<slytherin> hggdh: or since it is targeted at small screens, ask mobile-team to provide the packages in their PPA.
<hggdh> slytherin, indeed
<directhex> okay, Bug #349135 filed
<ubottu> Bug 349135 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/349135 is private
<directhex> relevant people can determine which releases need fixing
<kees> directhex: please "public" it :)
<slytherin> jdstrand: I know. My question was reply to your quote "community supplied debdifs are welcome". It is not possible to patch sun-java packages.
<jdstrand> if a community member were so inclined to provide updated packages (version bump and all), they could be uploaded and reviewed
<jdstrand> slytherin: s/debdiffs/updated packages/
<slytherin> directhex: only java 6 packages are affected.
<slytherin> :-)
<slytherin> no, wait. I misread. even java5 is affected.
<directhex> yeah
<directhex> slytherin, i should re-file against sun-java5
<directhex> there
<slytherin> directhex: yup, a separate bug is better.
<directhex> oh, is it? bugger :(
<directhex> i made the bug multi-package
<slytherin> directhex: I was talking from tracking point of view. And also java5 is affected by only one issue. java6 is affected by both.
<directhex> bah, i suck
<slytherin> can anyone please confirm bug 349146?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 349146 in human-icon-theme "Logout icon looks like shutdown" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/349146
<hggdh> slytherin, I am sending an email to the mobile team asking about using their PPA
<slytherin> hggdh: you will have to be team member
<hggdh> slytherin, yes, I understand that. I hope, at least, you are... but I am asking anyway. At least I tried ;-)
<hggdh> I personally doubt I would be accepted, since I have no track record on mobile thingies
<slytherin> hggdh: i am not a team member
<slytherin> hggdh: you can try asking in #ubuntu-mobile
<hggdh> slytherin, heh. This may make it a bit more difficult
<hggdh> and yes, good idea. Getting there now
<c_korn> slytherin: the icon for logout is different than the one for shutdown
<slytherin> c_korn: are you using human icon theme?
<c_korn> slytherin: yes, but I use an updated fusa
<c_korn> slytherin: https://launchpad.net/~getdeb.packages/+archive/ppa
<c_korn> this one is proposed for jaunty
<slytherin> c_korn: it is not just fusa, if you remove it from panel, the logout option in the system menu also has icon that looks like shutdown.
<c_korn> slytherin: http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/11599/screenshot_001_pyR6I0.png
<c_korn> shutdown has a different icon
<c_korn> but it is still confusing, you are right
<slytherin> that is why I said the icon is 'similar' to shutdown icon. :-)
<c_korn> slytherin: is this a human-icon-theme bug or fusa bug?
<slytherin> c_korn: human-icon-theme. because the icon itself is wrong in the theme. so if a user is not using fusa, he will have problem even in system menu.
<c_korn> ok
<c_korn> slytherin: confirmed
<slytherin> c_korn: thanks
<datag> in a few days i'm releasing a Qt4 based game. altough i'm trying to provide a linux-generic package (including libs) i would like to provide an ubuntu package as well. i'm uncertain if i should build a package on my own or if a package maintainer could have a look at it. some advice?
<directhex> datag, you'd need to get enough interest out of a packager if you expect them to do the work for you
<datag> directhex: i guessed that :) which is the right way to do this? ask here in irc or should i create kinda ticket (tracker) for package-request?
<slytherin> datag: at this point a new package will not enter ubuntu. So it will be hard to convince people here to work on the package. You can try building the package on your own and add it to your PPA if you have launchpad account.
<slytherin> datag: what would be even better is package it for Debian and get someone sponsor it. Ubuntu syncs all the packages in Debian at the start of new development cycle.
<datag> slytherin: ah, thank you for that advice. i think i'll first try to build a deb package on my own and provide it to a debian maintainer
<datag> another thing, might be a bit offtopic: building generic binary packages is a hell. i've tried to use ubuntu as a base copying shared libs into my archive. i guess this isn't a good idea? ;)  (a better method might be to build stripped dependencies (libs) on my own and provide these)
<slytherin> datag: what do you mean by generic binary package?
<datag> slytherin: a package which does not depend on a specific distribution by providing most needed shared libs (sdl, qt4) and running the app with LD_LIBRARY_PATH=my_libs
<slytherin> datag: then why not provide a statically compiled binary?
<datag> slytherin: yep, that's another way i'm currently thinking of... maybe this would be the best solution.
<datag> slytherin: thank you so far. hope i get my Cmake-hell working with static linking qt4 and sdl.. oh, he is gone
<directhex> be very careful about licensing when using static compilation tho
<datag> directhex: my app is open source (GPLv3) and libSDL and Qt4 do not have any restrictions for this case AFAIK
<datag> i hope so
<maco> qt4 which version?
<datag> 4.5
<datag> was there a change in policy recently?
<maco> 4.5 is LGPL
<maco> up to 4.4 was GPL or commercial only
<datag> maco: anyhow, if i provide the sources it doesn't really matter, doesn't it?
<maco> dont think so
<maco> no idea on libsdl's licensing
<directhex> if sdl is 2-only, you have an issue
<maco> exactly
<datag> oh dear
<directhex> 2-only is not compatible with 3+
<directhex> 2+ is
<datag> SDL is distributed under GNU LGPL version 2
<datag> so my option of statically linking is gone :/
<directhex> LGPL2 or 2.1?
<directhex> and 2 or 2+?
<directhex> "The Simple DirectMedia Layer library is currently available under the GNU Lesser General Public License (LGPL)  version 2.1 or newer. "
<directhex> that's okay then
<datag> directhex: god bless :) thanks
<directhex> you have the option when using l2.1+ to license the whole thing as 2+
<directhex> http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Licensing#GPL_Compatibility_Matrix is a reasonable matrix
<datag> good resource
<RainCT> btw, I'll be away next week (going to Italy :))
<directhex> but italy's full of italians :'(
<directhex> oh, hi hanska!
<RainCT> directhex: yeah...
<RainCT> people like norsetto :/
<RainCT> bah, he isn't online :P
<directhex> i know :(
<dtchen> directhex: rsync instead of scp
<directhex> dtchen, ECHAN
<dtchen> directhex: intentionally ECHAN. it's not Ubuntu development-related.
<dtchen> as in: my recommendation is not Ubuntu development-related.
<directhex> bug confirmed, btw
<directhex> damn, i'm unoriginal. already filed as Bug #218741
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 218741 in openssh "scp cuts UTF8 filenames by bytes instead of characters" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218741
<ripps> Can someone lead me to some resources on how to make virtual packages.
<dtchen> meaning equivs or real virtuals?
<ripps> dtchen: Not sure, I'm trying to create a package that will pull in a bunch of plugins automatically.
<azeem> ripps: that's not virtual
<azeem> that's meta
<cjwatson> ripps: your problem may be that you're searching for a term that means something else in our world. The term we use for what you want is "metapackages"
<ripps> azeem, cjwatson: thanks, that might be my problem
<azeem> ripps: usually, you would just add that binary package to debian/control of the source package building all thos plugins
<ripps> azeem: I have a package that builds ~20 seperate packages. I like it like this, but I also want a metapackage to pull them all in simultaneously
<azeem> see my above line then
<ripps> azeem: Do I have to manually add all the binary packages to it's Depends line, or can I just leave it blank?
<azeem> ripps: if you want a package which depends on those plugins (i.e. a meta-package), you will have to add those plugins, yes
<azeem> ...to the Depends
#ubuntu-motu 2009-03-27
<Mewcenary> Hey everyone....
<Mewcenary> I've got a package update trying to go through on Debian... but finding it hard to get a sponsor.  Is anyone here one who would like to help out... ?
<Mewcenary> I'd like to get it done on Debian, so it flows down to Ubuntu naturally...
<directhex> Mewcenary, what kind of package?
<Mewcenary> I'll link:
<Mewcenary> http://mentors.debian.net/cgi-bin/sponsor-pkglist?action=details;package=siege
<directhex> what a big diff
<directhex> oh, autocrap. that explains it
<Mewcenary> Yes, sadly so.
<Mewcenary> Upstream running automake1.6
<directhex> how handy
<Mewcenary> Previous Debian release had a mixture of direct source code changes + use of quilt, which lintian did not like.
<Mewcenary> So put everything into quilt, which feels a bit cleaner.
<directhex> lintian has a point
<Mewcenary> I have grown to love quilt.
<directhex> IME, mentors can be a bit of a black hole - much easier to find a mentor for team-maintained packages
<JontheEchidna> Quilt ftw
<JontheEchidna> Once you get used to it it's real easy and convenient
<directhex> quilt occasionally involves fighting IME
<directhex> sadly
<directhex> but computers hate me
<directhex> also, anyone from motu-release about?
<JontheEchidna> heh, it's just that it has a steep learning curve, and you can screw it up accidentally easily >.>
<Mewcenary> Hopefully, a kind sponsor will step forward.  One step towards being a 'real' Debian developer etc!
<directhex> iulian or ScottK appear to be connected, though not necessarily awake
<directhex> Mewcenary, like i said, life would be easier if it were a team package - or perhaps of interest to a team (even if not technically 'theirs')?
<Mewcenary> There's always bribery.
<directhex> bribery?
<directhex> seems you've worked with the debian cabal before!
 * Mewcenary smiles.
<Mewcenary> Yes, I did witness some of that.
<Mewcenary> Someone trying to get a sponsor for a version already in Ubuntu, but got nigh-on shouted down re: YOUR PACKAGE IS WORTHLESS, UBUNTU HAVE DIFFERENT AIMS etc.
<Mewcenary> I wnated to give him a hug.
<directhex> it largely comes down to who you know, and who you work with. some teams have excellent cooperation, some have slight cooperation, some aren't on speaking terms
<directhex> try the mono, kde, and mozilla teams in order for examples of the above
<slangasek> I don't think what you're describing is "the debian cabal"
<directhex> indeed
<directhex> but like the illuminati, a diluted brand remains enigmatic
<amikrop> Hello, how can I fix these lintian warnings/errors?
<amikrop> W: webpage source: out-of-date-standards-version 3.7.3 (current is 3.8.0)
<amikrop> E: webpage source: missing-python-build-dependency
<amikrop> E: webpage source: missing-build-dependency cdbs
<amikrop> E: webpage source: missing-build-dependency python-support
<amikrop> W: webpage: extended-description-line-too-long
<amikrop> W: webpage: new-package-should-close-itp-bug
<JontheEchidna> any particular ones you need help with?
<amikrop> JontheEchidna: Mainly the errors :-)
<JontheEchidna> Could you paste your debian/control file please?
<twb> I'd like to find out who is maintaining the Ubuntu midori package, so I can discuss the -fPIC issue with them.
<JontheEchidna> in pastebin, of course :)
<amikrop> JontheEchidna: http://dpaste.com/19785/
<twb> Hmm, I guess I can get it from debian/changelog...
<JontheEchidna> amikrop: Ok, the errors are quite simple to fix. Just add the packages specified to the Build-Depends line
<JontheEchidna> (cdbs, python, python-support)
<directhex> twb, yeah, that's the first place to look
<directhex> twb, otherwise known as the "he who touched it last" issue
<JontheEchidna> amikrop: Actually you probably would only need python-support rather than both
<JontheEchidna> since python-support depends on python
<amikrop> JontheEchidna: I manually changed Standards-Version to 3.8.0 after lindian's warning, and I added ${python:Depends} myself (I don't know if it was a right thing to do).
<twb> directhex: thanks.
<JontheEchidna> amikrop: You would want to add cdbs and python-support to Line 5
<JontheEchidna> just put a comment after debhelper (>=7) and then put cdbs, python support
<amikrop> JontheEchidna: any (>= x) things after them?
<JontheEchidna> nah, just the package names
<JontheEchidna> *python-support
<amikrop> JontheEchidna: Build-Depends: debhelper (>= 7), cdbs, python-support
<amikrop> JontheEchidna: like that?
<JontheEchidna> amikrop: yup, that should do it
<amikrop> JontheEchidna: Was it right to manually change Standards-Version and add ${python:Depends} myself?
<JontheEchidna> Yes
<amikrop> JontheEchidna: E: webpage source: missing-python-build-dependency <-- persists
<JontheEchidna> hmm, maybe you do need to build-depend on both
<amikrop> JontheEchidna: What do you mean?
<JontheEchidna> add python to the build-depends is probably required
<amikrop> I 've done it.
<amikrop> And got this error.
<JontheEchidna> python and python-support?
<amikrop> JontheEchidna: http://dpaste.com/19789/
<JontheEchidna> amikrop: You'd want that line to be like this:
<JontheEchidna> Build-Depends: debhelper (>= 7), cdbs, python-support, python
<amikrop> JontheEchidna: Worked. Thank you very much, for everything. :-)
<JontheEchidna> You're quite welcome. :-)
<amikrop> JontheEchidna: OK, now, after running debuild the command ended well but did not prosuce any .deb file.
<amikrop> JontheEchidna: http://dpaste.com/19791/
<JontheEchidna> amikrop: To get the obvious out of the way, I'm guessing you've looked in the directory above where you debuild'd?
<amikrop> JontheEchidna: Yes.
<JontheEchidna> strange
<JontheEchidna> it even says that it made a deb in the log
 * JontheEchidna thinks
<amikrop> JontheEchidna: Oh my God, it was a Nautilus problem. Although I changed directories with Nautilus, it didn't refresh. I had to manually refresh to see the .deb file. I am sorry.
<JontheEchidna> Hehe :)
<amikrop> :-P
<JontheEchidna> It had me really going there for a minute, :P
<amikrop> Me too ;)
<JontheEchidna> I'm stepping out for 15 mins or so, if you have any further questions I'll get back to you then
<amikrop> JontheEchidna: alright :-)
<amikrop> JontheEchidna: for when you get back (or for anyone else): what is the standard way of distributing our packages? .orig.tar.gz .diff.gz .dsc <-- these 3 files?
<dtchen> for non-native (specific to Debian and/or Ubuntu), yes, you'll want an orig, a dsc, and a diff
<dtchen> sorry, to clarify: non-native == *not* specific to Debian and/or Ubuntu
 * ajmitch is surprised at how few python packages have files in /usr/local after the recent transition
<wgrant> ajmitch: They'll FTBFS if they do.
<ajmitch> wgrant: sadly not
<wgrant> ajmitch: And lots of them do FTBFS because of that.
<wgrant> ajmitch: They did two weeks ago...
<ajmitch> well they may FTBFS after a recent python upload
<wgrant> And they'll only end up in /usr/local after a recent Python upload.
 * ajmitch has fixed a package recently which had many files in /usr/local, python was changed that day for --prefix & the layout option to be mutually exclusive
<amikrop> dtchen: ok, thank you
<amikrop> anyway, thanks guys :)
<amikrop> bye
<amikrop> I have Architecture: any in debian/control. Why do I get an "i386" .deb and not a "any" one?
<wgrant> amikrop: any means it will build a different binary for each architecture.
<wgrant> You might be thinking of 'all', which generates one that installs on everything.
<amikrop> wgrant: but it built a binary only for i386
<amikrop> and not for each architecture
<wgrant> amikrop: It can't exactly magically transform your computer into all of the other architectures and build them.
<amikrop> wgrant: ok, I 'll use "all", then
 * calc thinks amikrop didn't get it
<calc> if/when he comes back someone should remind him to read the documentation, you can't just make an any package an all package for fun
<calc> and expect it to work anyway
<wgrant> calc: I know, but I only saw it after he left :(
<calc> wgrant: yea, me too
<dholbach> good morning
<fabrice_sp> Hey dholbach :-)
<dholbach> hiya fabrice_sp
<slangasek> fabrice_sp: bug #348160> oh yay, then I don't have to worry about the yucky build failure I got when trying to migrate kmediafactory to libdvdread-dev :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 348160 in kmediafactory "libmagick10 transition to libmagickcore1" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/348160
<fabrice_sp> slangasek, yes: I'm fighting to have it build, and I'm just having a link error now (no compilation error), so the patch is close ;-)
<slangasek> \o/
<fabrice_sp> and guess what: the link error is because libavcodec ;-)
<Toadstool> good morning!
<Toadstool> yay free LWN subscription, mine is about to expire
 * wgrant bought one just a couple of months ago :(
 * directhex fills out FFe paperwork for Bug #346884
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 346884 in boo "[FFe] Please sync boo 0.8.2.2960+dfsg-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/346884
<Laney> \o
 * iulian takes a look at it.
<iulian> directhex: What testing of the package have you done?
<iulian> directhex: What about the rdepends?
<directhex> iulian, there are 2 rdepends - banshee and monodevelop-boo
<directhex> iulian, i don't know whether any banshee addins actually make use of boo, so i've not found a rational way to test that. and monodevelop-boo needs rebuilding anyway as the 1.9.2 in the archive is incompatible with monodevelop 1.9.3
<directhex> and monodevelop-boo 1.9.3 needs boo 0.8.2+, which is how we got here in the first place
<directhex> basic machine testing implies ABI compatibility, but not API, iirc. let me check my irc logs
 * fransman wanna know what got to be done for solving Bug #330150 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330150 in asterisk "Please sync Asterisk 1.6 from Debian experimental" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330150
<Laney> fransman: is it not too late for this?
<directhex> hm, no, ABI testing was inconclusive, as machine tools generate false positives for some internal types
<directhex> 21-03-2009 13:34:22 > directhex: meebey, how did boo do in your abi testing?
<directhex> 21-03-2009 13:34:37 < meebey!meebey@booster.qnetp.net: directhex: couldn't test
<directhex> 21-03-2009 13:34:47 > directhex: so "sod it" approach?
<directhex> 21-03-2009 13:34:51 < meebey!meebey@booster.qnetp.net: yeah
<fransman> Laney: late because off?
<Laney> because of the stage in the release cycle we're at
<iulian> fransman: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
<Laney> I mean, it's up to the release managers but I'd say wait until karmic
<directhex> "library transition" means "EEK!" btw
<fransman> I did post it on 16 Feb 09
<directhex> unless only 2 packages are affected. in which case it's fine & dandy. *cough*
<Laney> fransman: the sponsors were never subscribed :(
<iulian> fransman: Indeed, but you didn't subscribe nobody.
<fransman> I am not able to do that Am I ?
<iulian> directhex: I've just acknowledged it.  You'll need one more ack.
<iulian> fransman: Actually, you can.
<fransman> cool
<fransman> I did add Tags: sync
<directhex> iulian, thanks. depends on one of them materializing though, of course
<iulian> fransman: You have some buttons above "Subscribers".
<iulian> directhex: OK.
<directhex> iulian, note that debian has 0.8.2 rather than 0.9.1 purely because to make a FFe easier to swallow ;)
<fransman> iulian: yes I have subscribe someone else, thanks for pointing
<iulian> You're welcome.
 * iulian -> lunch, school. bbl
<e-jat> may i know why this happened ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/138930/ <--
<directhex> delete debian/files ?
<e-jat> Build needed 00:00:02, 46548k disk space <---
<e-jat> im building it at launchpad .
<directhex> building what?
<e-jat> my PPA
<directhex> with your package?
<e-jat> yeap ..
<e-jat> by seing the log ..
<directhex> and does your source package, as uploaded to your ppa, contain a debian/files file?
<geser> it does: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/24366527/mymeeting_2.2-ubuntu3.1.diff.gz
<directhex> don't do that then
<directhex> also, delete debhelper log
<geser> e-jat: and why did you change it from arch:all to arch: i386 amd64?
<geser> judging from the log your package doesn't support building arch-dependent packages
<e-jat> just want to make it available to amd64
<e-jat> or should i change it back to all ..
<e-jat> that was my 1st package .. so need mo comment from guys in here ..
<e-jat> more*
<directhex> all means "architecture-independent package"
<directhex> things like documentation, where cpu arch is irrelevant
<geser> e-jat: arch:all packages are build on i386 but work on all archs (i386, amd64, lpia, etc.)
<e-jat> geser: ic ..
<e-jat> so i need to delete the package .. reupload changes n rebuild it with arch : all .. ?
<directhex> e-jat, other things confuse me. you have a debian/ folder in the orig.tar.gz?
<e-jat> owh misplace it .. deleting..
<e-jat> directhex: thanks
<bddebian> Heya gang
<sistpoty|work> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Heya sistpoty|work
<Laney> Is there any point of a binary package conflicting on itself?
<sistpoty|work> Laney: no
<Laney> thought as much
<sistpoty|work> Laney: otherwise almost every binary package would need to conflict itself, since it obviously would have file clashes ;)
<Laney> sistpoty|work: Right, that was my thinking. I just wondered whether there was an edge-case
<ScottK> There actually is.
<ScottK> I remember seeing one package that did this.  It regenerated a bunch of symlinks and they'd be messed up if the old package was still around.
<ScottK> Something like that.
<sistpoty|work> that rather sounds like a workaround of buggy maintainer scripts than a proper use of conflicts... ;)
<ScottK> I vaguely remember it being less bad than the other options, but it was a while ago.
<ScottK> Wasn't my package either.
<amikrop> Hello, debuild gives me this error: http://dpaste.com/20020/ Here is my debian/control: http://dpaste.com/20019/
<amikrop> Any help would be appreciated much.
<directhex> amikrop, you need a " ." as your spacer, not a blank line
<amikrop> directhex: ok, thank you :)
<amikrop> directhex: Also, I need to put an actual line break in the description (not an empty line).
<amikrop> directhex: How can I do this? gDebi seems to ignore my line breaks. It doesn't break the lines, it only leaves empty ones when it sees " .".
<directhex> amikrop, look at where "." is appropriate in http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/pkg-mono/monodoc/trunk/debian/control?op=file&rev=0&sc=0
<amikrop> directhex: I understood the use of " .". It leaves an empty line (\n\n). I just want to do a single line break (\n). How can I do that?
<amikrop> directhex: If I just press Enter, a \n doesn't get in the description.
<amikrop> directhex: Wether I press Enter or not, the final result is the same.
<amikrop> And I don't want that.
<amikrop> What can I do to avoid that? To actually get a \n in the result?
<amikrop> Anyone else, too, any help, please?
<sistpoty|work> amikrop: I doubt you can do this, at least that's how I interprete 5.6.13 of debian policy
<amikrop> sistpoty|work: I can't just leave a line break?
<amikrop> sistpoty|work: All I want is to just change a line.
<sistpoty|work> amikrop: imho, you can't do this... but take a look at 5.6.13 yourself ;)
<amikrop> sistpoty|work: Actually, I have some example code at my description, so I do need to leave a line break.
<sistpoty|work> amikrop: ah... then use verbatim formatting (two leading spaces)
<amikrop> sistpoty|work: Can I do this to my whole description, too? (not just the code)
<sistpoty|work> amikrop: I guess so
<sistpoty|work> amikrop: if you think you'll need to have it verbatim *shrug*
<amikrop> sistpoty|work: I read about verbatim, but I can't see where it says: "line breaks will actually take effect"
<amikrop> sistpoty|work: it only says it will "hradly" wrap them
<sistpoty|work> amikrop: if it wouldn't display line breaks, I guess the note about indenting wouldn't make too much sense?
<amikrop> sistpoty|work: I hope so
<amikrop> sistpoty|work: I made them verbatim, but still, my newlines were ignored.
<sistpoty|work> amikrop: then I don't know
<amikrop> sistpoty|work: ok, thanks, anyway
<Technoviking> hi all, need some packaging help
<Technoviking> trying to apply a debdiff to a source package with pbuilder
<Technoviking> when I debuild -S -us -uc when source I get the following error
<Technoviking> make: *** No rule to make target `/usr/share/gnome-pkg-tools/1/rules/uploaders.mk'.  Stop.
<Technoviking> any ideas?
<amikrop> My package is GPLed. I am the upstream author. I have a file named LICENSE, which contains the GPL 3. But it isn't placed anywhere by my deb. Should it be placed somewhere? What can I do about it? Here is my debian/rules http://dpaste.com/20049/
<amikrop> I also have a file called README, which is places in /usr/share/docs/mypackage/README, but LICENSE is not placed anywhere.
<amikrop> * placed
<amikrop> So, what can I do, for my LICENSE file to be placed somewhere during my .deb installation?
<tgm4883> amikrop, I don't think the LICENSE file needs to be installed, if it's like the COPYING files that I have in my source, they should just need to be in the source tarball
<sistpoty|work> amikrop: you could mention it in debian/docs... but OTOH if LICENSE *only* contains the GPL-3, you don't need to have it in the .deb
 * tgm4883 notes that I am not a MOTU
<fabrice_sp_> slangasek, I've just uploaded the debdiff for kmediafactory. Waiting for a sponsor :-)
<fabrice_sp_> Bug #348160
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 348160 in autotrace "libmagick10 transition to libmagickcore1" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/348160
<amikrop> tgm4883: So, I should rename it to COPYING and retry?
<tgm4883> amikrop, read what sistpoty|work said, you shouldn't need it in the .deb, just in the orig.tar.gz
<amikrop> sistpoty|work: why don't I need it in the .deb?
<sistpoty|work> amikrop: the rationale is that you can use a .deb only on a debian/ubuntu system, and in the system there's always a copy of the GPL (in each major version) installed, hence this would be duplication
<amikrop> sistpoty|work: but 3?
 * sebner waves at sistpoty|work :)
<amikrop> GPL 3?
<sistpoty|work> amikrop: yep, /usr/share/common-licenses/GPL-3
<sistpoty|work> hi sebner
<amikrop> sistpoty|work: ok, so it will only be in .org.tar.gz
<sistpoty|work> amikrop: yep... unlike the deb, the orig.tar.gz can be used w.o. having debian/ubuntu installed ;)
<amikrop> sistpoty|work: ok, thanks ;-)
<sistpoty|work> np
<amikrop> tgm4883: thank you, too
<tgm4883> np
<slangasek> fabrice_sp_: <yoink>
<fabrice_sp_> slangasek, yoink?! :-D
<fabrice_sp_> ok. got it :-)
<amikrop> sistpoty|work: Is -c gpl3 an option for dh_make?
<sistpoty|work> amikrop: no idea... haven't used dh_make in a while myself
<amikrop> sistpoty|work: Because, although my upstream program is licensed under GPL 3, I ran dh_make with -c gpl
<amikrop> sistpoty|work: and now debian/copyright points to `/usr/share/common-licenses/GPL'.
<amikrop> which has gpl 2
<sistpoty|work> amikrop: /u/s/c-l/GPL will always point to the latest version (mine points to GPL-3, are you running an old release?)
<sistpoty|work> amikrop: however you can (and should) always adjust debian/copyright to your liking (or let's say to your and the archive admins liking *g*)
<amikrop> sistpoty|work: there is no gpl3 option
<amikrop> sistpoty|work: but ok, it points to 3 for me, too
<amikrop> :-)
<sistpoty|work> amikrop: some people prefer to have debian/copyright point to the non-symlink, some the other way round... your choice (unless you have v3 only, then I guess pointing to GPL-3 directly seems better to me)
<amikrop> sistpoty|work: no, I 'm OK with th symlink ;)
<amikrop> * the
<sistpoty|work> :)
 * sistpoty|work calls it a day and heads home
<sistpoty|work> cya
<ahasenack> hi, I'm trying to build a source package (debuild -S). The package is for jaunty, and I'm on intrepid. I thought it should work, but it fails when trying to include a file from debian/rules that doesn't exist. Should it be possible? Here is the log: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/139178/
<ahasenack>  /usr/share/python/python.mk doesn't exist on intrepid (or I don't know which package installs it)
<sistpoty> ahasenack: that file isn't present in intrepid
<ahasenack> sistpoty: correct. So while in general it could work, in this case I can't build a source package?
<sistpoty> ahasenack: well, not without fiddling with it. (/me hasn't done a python package since ages, so I haven't too much clue about it)
<ahasenack> sistpoty: so I have to install jaunty if I want to build this jaunty source package. I might as well build the binary then too, I was thinking about using ppa
<sistpoty> ahasenack: or you could create a jaunty chroot
<ahasenack> sistpoty: I tried using mk-sbuild-lv (which I use for other distros), but debootstrap knows nothing about jaunty and it fails
<ScottK> ahasenack: That's a new file than only exists with Python 2.6.  You'll need to build the source package in Jaunty.
<ScottK> ahasenack: You need the deboostrap from intrepid-backports.
<ahasenack> so, get debootstrap which knows about jaunty, create the chroot, then build the source package and upload the source to ppa so I get the binary. I guess I can then skip the ppa part and just build the binary locally
<sistpoty> yep
<ahasenack> lots of stuff to build a source package, too bad the source build is not distro agnostic
<Laney> I can see the whole sponsor queue without scrolling now
<ScottK> ahasenack: True.  Generally it is, just sometimes new stuff has to get introduced.
<ahasenack> I guess I thought the files would not be "run", just packaged, when a source package is built
<ahasenack> like a tarball
<ScottK> Generally the clean rule is called when the source package is built.
<ScottK> That can sometimes needs lots of stuff.
<ahasenack> well, I have time to walk the dog now that the jaunty chroot is being built and packages downloaded :)
<_stochastic_> Hi room, I'm having some real troubles getting this package to build, can anyone give me a hand: https://launchpad.net/~stochastic/+archive/ppa/+build/916915
<jcfp> _stochastic_: it's looking for avcodec.h and avformat.h in the wrong place?
<_stochastic_> yeah, I think so
<jcfp> libavformat-dev: /usr/include/ffmpeg/avformat.h   but the compile does this: -I/usr/include/ffmpeg//libavcodec -I/usr/include/ffmpeg//libavformat
<_stochastic_> hmm, so I need to patch the source code?
<jcfp> dunno, first test this is actually the problem as I'm not some gcc guru :)
<ripps> I'm not getting alot of help from #launchpad, it seems somethings wrong with my team ppa, it can't find dependencies that have been the ppa for over a day. It just stopped working around 2 hours ago.
<sbasuita> Hi! The last comment on this needs-upgrade bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cifer/+bug/342350 says that I need to follow the process documented here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess . However, under the relevant section (Universe->Bug fix only), it says that the bug should just be filed with changelog/justification (done) and a MOTU should just upload. Am I right in thinking I don't need to do anything more t
<sbasuita> o push this bug along?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 342350 in cifer "Upgrade Cifer to 1.2.0" [Undecided,New]
<ScottK-desktop> ripps: PPA is a #launchpad thing.
<Yasumoto> I'm trying to build a package using pdebuild, and it's telling me that the build dependency of python-cheetah is an uninstallable virtual package, although an apt-cache search seems to show that it isn't
<Yasumoto> does anyone happen to know of a way I can check if it's actually a virtual package?
<ripps> Yasumoto: I tend to get this when pbuilder is looking for a package in Universe, try adding "COMPONENTS="main restricted universe multiverse"" to your .pbuilderrc.
<Yasumoto> ripps: thanks a million, I'll give that a try now
<cody-somerville> you'll need to do a pbuilder update --override-config
<Yasumoto> cody-somerville: ah, that's what it is
<Yasumoto> ripps + cody-somerville: thank you
#ubuntu-motu 2009-03-28
<slicer> Hi. I could use a bit of help with bug #349853
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 349853 in mumble "[needs-packaging] Please sync mumble 1.1.8-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/349853
<slicer> We're way past the feature freeze, so it's not going to make it into Jaunty, and as it's in unstable (and the 1.1.7-3 release is already in Ubuntu), it will be auto-synced once Jaunty is released.
<slicer> First off, someone marked it "needs packaging". I thought this was reserved for packages not already in Ubuntu/Debian? Second, since this won't happen for Jaunty, and will happen automatically for Jaunty+1, what should the bug actually be marked as?
<directhex> slicer, the [needs packaging] was added by Tristan Greaves
<directhex> slicer, and it's entirely inappropriate to mark your bug with that tag
<wgrant> slicer: The autosync question is a hard one. I'm not sure whether it's better to leave it open, mark it Invalid, or add a Debian task with status Fix Released.
<wgrant> The last is easy to deal with later.
<wgrant> Because we can get a list of bugs fixed upstream but not in Ubuntu.
<slicer> directhex: Ok, so I can just remove that tag?
<directhex> i would
<wgrant> Yes.
<wgrant> That's clearly wrong.
<wgrant> And maybe email the triager, if it wasn't too long ago.
<directhex> along with a grumpy "why was this inappropriate tag added? >8\/"
<Laney> I'd be tempted to just invalidate it
<wgrant> Laney: That's not correct, but it's probably the most efficient course of action.
<wgrant> So it's a good idea.
<Laney> wgrant: Right, it's not at all clear what is "correct" herere
<Laney> -re
<Laney> maybe Won't Fix is more accurate
<wgrant> Oh, that's true.
<slicer> Laney: Uh. There is no "Won't Fix"?
<wgrant> slicer: For privileged users there is.
<slicer> Laney: At least not on the launchpad bug interface.
<slicer> wgrant: Ah.
<slicer> wgrant: That doesn't help me though ;)
<Laney> I'll set it with a comment
<wgrant> slicer: Only ~ubuntu-bugcontrol can do it.
<wgrant> Which includes ~ubuntu-dev and various other teams.
<slicer> Laney: Thanks.
<Laney> done
<YokoZar> Hmm, libjack0.100.0-dev depends on libjack-dev, but libjack-dev conflicts with it (no replaces).  This caused pbuilder to panic when I had a package build depend on libjack0.100.0-dev, but for some reason I can install it with apt-get
<smallfoot-> put pyglet 1.3 in repo, you only have 1.1.2
<dtchen> err, jack-audio-connection-kit is somewhat special, though.
<dtchen> d'oh, he's not present
<cpscotti> hi, can someone tell me where can I find the "debian/" trees for some upstream python packages? I mean the tree that is used before running "dpkg-buildpackage -us -uc". I would like to see more examples of file like {control, compat, menu, rules}.
<dtchen> cpscotti: e.g., http://package-import.ubuntu.com/ ?
<cpscotti> dtchen: exactly! thanks a bunch!
<quadrispro> oo-ops
<pochu> quadrispro: :-)
<quadrispro> pochu: my brain crashed with segfault, rebooting now
<quadrispro> :)
<pochu> quadrispro: you're not the first one to make that mistake though ;)
<quadrispro> y, I know
<RainCT> >>  < socinfo> "ubuntu" is Ubuntu had applied and was accepted, but they have  subsequently chosen not to participate in GSoC 2009
 * RainCT wonders why he hadn't heard anything at all about this before.. yay for transparency and using the mailing lists :P
<jpds> Old news.
<imbrandon> to some maybe, i hadent heard that either
<imbrandon> :)
<ScottK> persia: Is lash a package that we care about maintaining?  It hasn't been touched since Hardy (you TIL).  I just tried to rebuild it for the Python 2.6 transition and it has an unrelated FTBFS now.
<RainCT> OT, can someone tell me what the difference between «In the indexed addressing mode, the instruction contains a memory address to access» and «In the indirect addressing mode, the instruction contains a register that contains a pointer to where the data should be accessed.» is? Sounds like the same to me :P
<pochu> RainCT: register != address
<RainCT> pochu: Right (register is in the CPU's memory?). What does it mean that an instruction contains a register?
<pochu> RainCT: it's the opposite
<pochu> err
<pochu> no, that is
<pochu> the instruction gives you the number of a register
<pochu> eg $5
<pochu> and the register contains a memory address
<RainCT> Ah
<pochu> RainCT: but I don't know what that is, it's just what I understand from what you've pasted
<RainCT> Okay, I think now I understand it :). Thanks.
<RainCT> pochu: those are two of several methods how the computer can access the data, as described in "Programming from the Ground Up" (http://savannah.nongnu.org/projects/pgubook/)
<RainCT> And if you wonder why the heck I'm reading that, it's all kirkland's fault :P, as he recommended me the book "Hackers: heroes of the computer revolution" which has just made me curious on what assembly looks like :P
<pochu> I've studied MIPS assembly in uni
<pochu> had to write a tetris game in mips ;)
<RainCT> pochu: how many LOC?
 * sebner waves at pochu :)
<pochu> hey sebner :)
<pochu> RainCT: 937, but that includes comments et al
<pochu> RainCT: it's a very basic tetris for the console
<_stochastic_> what's the command to allow me to execute a command within the pbuilder environment after it has built (or failed to build) my package?
<pochu> _stochastic_: have a look at /usr/share/doc/pbuilder/examples/C10shell
<_stochastic_> pochu, thanks, that looks like it's in the right direction, but I'm somewhat of a packaging noob and it's terseness confuses me
<_stochastic_> do I need to run all those commands before executing 'sudo pbuilder build packagename.dsc' ?
<pochu> no
<pochu> _stochastic_: that's a hook that is automatically executed at some point
<pochu> for C* hooks, it's on build failure
<pochu> and for B*, on build success
<pochu> you want both IIUC
<pochu> so you need to add that hook as C10shell and B10shell to your hooks
<_stochastic_> I'm mostly concerned with C* hooks, but both would be nice
<pochu> look for hook in pbuilderrc manpage
<pochu> I only have them for C* FWIW
<pochu> and pbuilder(8) also explains them
<_stochastic_> okay, now I think I understand, I'll be back if I need further assistance.  thanks.
<persia> ScottK, I've been looking at that FTBFS since January, without much success, unfortunately.  I'd like to see it work, but haven't had luck.
#ubuntu-motu 2009-03-29
<X3MBoy> Good night
<cody-somerville> Do you have to use conflicts and replaces together or will replaces just by itself do the job?
<RAOF> Conflicts + Replaces has a different meaning to just Conflicts or Replaces.
<cody-somerville> So in this situation, upstream has changed the name of the package
<RAOF> Replaces allows one package to replace files in another package without dpkg throwing a screaming hissy fit.
<RAOF> Conflicts prevents both packages being installed at the same time.
<RAOF> Conflicts + Replaces means "This package is the successor to the other one; remove it and install this shiny new thing".
 * cody-somerville nods.
<cody-somerville> Awesome
<dlynch> I found a bug in the new Ubuntu notification system: which package should I report it against?
<RAOF> dlynch: Notify-osd.  In fact, you want to run 'ubuntu-bug -p notify-osd', so apport can attach all sorts of funky info to the bug.
<dlynch> thanks!
<imbrandon> evening all
<RAOF> Woah.  Howdie imbrandon.
<imbrandon> :)
<cody-somerville> RAOF, ping
<cody-somerville> It isn't working quite so nicely. Apt is opting not to install the new package because the old package has a reverse dependency (the package's debugging symbols package).
<cody-somerville> Or sorry, this is dpkg
<cody-somerville> I'm wondering if apt is smart enough to do the Right Thing (TM)
<jdong> cody-somerville: the install and dist-upgrade commands have no regret to uninstall a revdep to obey your command.
<jdong> the upgrade command will not do so
<cody-somerville> okay
<cpscotti> Hello there, is there any magic to sign .dsc and .changes files? I am using "dpkg-buildpackage -sa -k<<myKeyNumber>>".
<cpscotti> It asks me for my passphrase but then reports: dpkg-buildpackage: warning: Failed to sign .dsc and .changes file
<cpscotti> without -k<<myKeyNum>> it simply wouldn't find the key
<NCommander> cpscotti, what are you trying to do?
<cpscotti> uploading my package to revu
<cpscotti> apart from the signing part, it seems nice (no lintian warnings nor errors)
<cpscotti> also, my .changes file is empty (only the .dsc contains something since this is the first time I package it)
<NCommander> Well, the reason -k usually needed is if your sponsoring an upload, or your name, and the name on your GPG key is incorrect (and to successfully upload to REVU, you need -S, for source only upload, -sa just makes sure the original tarball is generated)
<cpscotti> hmm nice, changed that and forgot the -k thing. Now it tells me "clearsign failed: secret key not available"
<NCommander> How did you generate your GPG private key?
<cpscotti> does this means the name/email on the control files is different from the one in my key?
<cpscotti> gpg --gen-key
<NCommander> the name/email in the control is not used for determining what key is used
<NCommander> What type of key did you generate?
<cpscotti>  (1) DSA and Elgamal (default)
<NCommander> and do you see it in gpg --list-secret-keys ?
<cpscotti> yes
<cpscotti> the only difference from the ones listed and the one that dpkg-buildpackage doesn't find is the comment
<NCommander> And the name on the key is exactly the same as it is in debian/changelog?
<cpscotti> yes..
<NCommander> Very odd
<cpscotti> apart from the comment thing
<hyperair> check the email
<hyperair> =\
<NCommander> What email?
<RAOF> The comment thing matters ;)
<cpscotti> hmm!!!
<cpscotti> that's the magic
<hyperair> for me it's Chow Loong Jin <hyperair@gmail.com>. if the email changes in debian/changelog, it won't find the key
<hyperair> so i export DEBEMAIL in my bashrc
<cody-somerville> :S
 * NCommander notes that he has all his emails as GPG uids :-)
<cpscotti> I did that too
<hyperair> NCommander: all my emails are listed in GPG too. but if i don't set DEBEMAIL, it ends up as hyperair@hyperair-laptop
<NCommander> hyperair, right, mine ends up mcasadevall@blacksteel.local
<cpscotti> now that I added the comment to the changelog it found the key
<NCommander> cpscotti, cool
<hyperair> what comment?
<hyperair> ._.
<NCommander> Now just dput the source changes file
<cpscotti> Clovis Peruchi Scotti (used at harpia) <scotti@ieee.org>
<hyperair> aaaah
<NCommander> rofl
<hyperair> i see
<NCommander> You can make it ignore that
<hyperair> mine doesn't have a comment =\
<NCommander> One of mine did
<cpscotti> this between () is the "comment" gpg asks for
<NCommander> Obvioulsy that's not idle
<NCommander> cpscotti, if you create ~/.devscripts, you can set the keyid there
<NCommander> DEBUILD_DPKG_BUILDPACKAGE_OPTS="-us -uc"
<NCommander> DEBSIGN_KEYID="9DA2DA9B"
<NCommander> That's what's in mine
<NCommander> (the -us -uc disables the autosigning, so you have to do it with debsign)
<cpscotti> hmm
<cpscotti> I was using -us and -uc before
<NCommander> Once you set DEBSIGN_KEYID, it will always try to sign, which is annoying
<cpscotti> hehe
<cpscotti> well, I'll try all these regarding the comment thing now
<NCommander> I also don't like to sign until I'm sure I'm ready to upload (safeguard between dput ubuntu and dput ppa:hi :-))
 * hyperair has it always sign =\
<hyperair> but yeah, that's true
<hyperair> a signed .changes file is a security concern =p
<cody-somerville> I find having to type the hostname for ubuntu safeguard enough
<NCommander> cody-somerville, I do the same here, but I like being paranoid
<NCommander> Its healthy
<cody-somerville> To a degree ;)
<hyperair> cody-somerville: how do you make it not trigger automatically?
<NCommander> hyperair, edit /etc/dput.cf
<hyperair> ah
<cody-somerville> or more correctly, I modify ~/.dput.cf :)
<NCommander> cody-somerville, I didn't realize you could change the default in ~/.dput.cf
<cody-somerville> yup
<hyperair> is there a way to completely remove the default/
<cody-somerville> hyperair, What do you mean exactly?
<NCommander> I just set mine to ENODEFAULT
<hyperair> ah okay
<cody-somerville> yea
<cody-somerville> you can set it to something bogus
<cody-somerville> Thats what I do too
<cody-somerville> that way I *have* to specify where I'm uploading to
 * NCommander listens to the Blood Gluch Blues
<hyperair> alright
<hyperair> thanks =p
<cody-somerville> np
<cpscotti> me again: "gpg: problem with the agent - disabling agent use; debsign: gpg error occurred!  Aborting..."
<cpscotti> does this problem with gpg-agent may be the issue?
<savvas> is there a command that returns a look-alike debian package link if I provide the name of the package?
<cody-somerville> a what?
<savvas> I mean "fast-user-switch-applet" -> "f/fast-user-switch-applet"
<savvas> or libapache2-mod-auth-pam -> liba/libapache2-mod-auth-pam :)
<cody-somerville> You're just looking for the path relatively to the root of the pool?
<savvas> cody-somerville: yes :)
<cody-somerville> savvas, There isn't a command for that
<cody-somerville> However, it would be easy to whip one up with python-apt
<savvas> darn
<cody-somerville> why do you say darn?
<savvas> ah wait, python-apt might do the trick
<cody-somerville> as I just mentioned, yes.
<cody-somerville> :)
<savvas> yes, thank you :P
<savvas> package=backport-util-concurrent; grep-aptavail -P $package -s Filename -n | sed -e 's#^pool/[^/]*/##' -e 's#/[^/]*$##'
<savvas> :P
<savvas> yay!
<savvas> can someone fix python-cheetah debian/control ? "XSBC-Orginal-Maintainer:" -> "XSBC-Original-Maintainer:"
<StevenK> savvas: It's in the archive?
<fransman> who is able to confirm bug #330150
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330150 in asterisk "Please sync Asterisk 1.6 from Debian experimental" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330150
* iulian changed the topic of #ubuntu-motu to: Jaunty Feature Freeze and Beta released - Go fix bugs! | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU | Want to get involved with the MOTU? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing | Fix RC bugs: http://qa.ubuntuwire.org/bugs/rcbugs | Help to clear NBS list: http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/NBS/
<Nafallo> when did they release the Feature Freeze? :-)
<iulian> Oups, bad wording.
* iulian changed the topic of #ubuntu-motu to: Jaunty Feature Freeze. Beta is released - Go fix bugs! | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU | Want to get involved with the MOTU? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing | Fix RC bugs: http://qa.ubuntuwire.org/bugs/rcbugs | Help to clear NBS list: http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/NBS/
<iulian> Nafallo: Is it better now?
<iulian> fransman: Hmm, I remember we discussed about that bug.
<iulian> fransman: We came to the conclusion that it should wait for Karmic.
<fransman> Are you gonna change that in the bug?
<fransman> It still can be confirmed?
<iulian> fransman: Yes, sure.  I'm surprised that no one commented on it.
<iulian> fransman: OK.  Would you like to take care of it when Karmic opens its doors?
<fransman> iulian: does it the same for bug #319204 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 319204 in flumotion "Please package new upstream version of flumotion (universe)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/319204
<fransman> and sure maybe I have to be more patient with my bugs
<fransman> iulian: i am a end user not a coder!
<iulian> fransman: No worries.  flumotion will need an FFe.  Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess.
* Nafallo changed the topic of #ubuntu-motu to: Jaunty in Feature Freeze and Beta released - Go fix bugs! :-) | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU | Want to get involved with the MOTU? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing | Fix RC bugs: http://qa.ubuntuwire.org/bugs/rcbugs | Help to clear NBS list: http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/NBS/
<fransman> Gonna read it now, that sound cool
<iulian> fransman: I've just commented on asterisk.
<fransman> may I say thank you?
<iulian> Don't mention it. ;)
<fransman> Oo I just did
<savvas> StevenK: yes, jaunty
<savvas> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/cheetah or http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/jaunty/cheetah :)
<francescomrl> hi
<RainCT> hi
<StevenK> savvas: Sorry, I was out. Lemme take of it for you
<talex> Hi. I'm trying to get a bug fixed in Jaunty.
<talex> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zeroinstall-injector/+bug/336317 . The problems are fixed in Debian. Who do I have to talk to get the fixed version into Jaunty?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 336317 in zeroinstall-injector "Update notification doesn't work in Jaunty" [Low,Fix committed]
<StevenK> savvas: cheetah uploaded
<StevenK> talex: It shouldn't be Fix Commited in Ubuntu, if Debian has fixed it.
<StevenK> talex: If Debian has a new upstream version, you'll need a Feature Freeze exception. If not, figure out what Ubuntu bugs it closes, and files a sync request.
<StevenK> s/files/file/
<talex> Yes, Debian has a new upstream version. It closes Ubuntu bug #336317. Where do I file a sync request? Thanks.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 336317 in zeroinstall-injector "Update notification doesn't work in Jaunty" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/336317
<StevenK> talex: Whoa there. First you need a Feature Freeze exception
<talex> How do I get that?
<talex> (if it helps, the package's own test suite doesn't pass in the current Jaunty version)
<a|wen> talex: it is describet here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess
<talex> Thanks
<a|wen> talex: but first of all, start by changing the status of the bug to confirmed ... ("fix committed" means that a fix is uploaded in ubuntu and is just on it's way to the archive)
<savvas> StevenK: thank you! :)
<talex> StevenK, a|wen: Thanks. I've updated the bug report with a feature freeze exception request.
<StevenK> talex: Comfirmed means the FFe is approved, I've set the bug status back to New
<StevenK> Sigh, Confirmed
<bjarkef> Just a quick question. After the feature freeze of jaunty, no new packages accecpted? Not even after it is realeased? And all new packages will have to go into the next ubuntu release (9.10) ?
<a|wen> bjarkef: as a rule, yes ... and there needs to be very very good arguments for breaking that rule
<wgrant> New packages can go into -backports.
<a|wen> ahh you're right, after release was part of the question
<cpscotti> how those backports work?
<cpscotti> another repository u can add to sources.list?
<bjarkef> a|wen & wgrant: Okay, thanks. I'm just trying to understand how new packages gets accecpted. I guess only releasing new packages each half year is a good idea. So as a rule only new versions of existing packages gets accecpted?
<wgrant> bjarkef: After release, most people see no new versions except for security updates and critical bugfixes.
<wgrant> Newer versions and new packages will sometimes be put in the backports repository, which people can enable if they wish.
<a|wen> cpscotti: it's called "unsupported updates" in synaptics
<cpscotti> thanks!
<bjarkef> Alright. This also means that if I want to work on getting a new package included in ubuntu, I am heading for 9.10, for which I have not possibly of testing before later this year? Or should I head for jaunty-backports right away?
<wgrant> bjarkef: You won't get it backported without it being in 9.10 first.
<wgrant> bjarkef: But you can easily test in 9.10 early on.
<bjarkef> wgrant: Okay. When is early on, I have not really been able to find a release schedule for 9.10?
<wgrant> bjarkef: Remember that 9.10 will start out exactly as 9.04 will be when it is released.
<bjarkef> wgrant: Aha, I get that. I think I understand the process now, and I found the release schedule (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule). Thanks for the help.
<cpscotti> wgrant & bjarkef: helped me too
<cpscotti> hehe
<fransman> If I did clone a git, how do I create a tar-ball and build a package?
<fransman> For example git://git.debian.net/git/debian/openerp-server.git .
<Ampelbein> fransman: with git-buildpackage you can build the package
<fransman> Ampelbein: may I say thank you?
<Ampelbein> fransman: perhaps http://honk.sigxcpu.org/projects/git-buildpackage/manual-html/gbp.html might be a good place to learn more about using debian-packages with git
<fransman> Ampelbein: Thanks, I am gonna read it now.
<cemc> is there a way to create a jaunty chroot with pbuilder?
<cemc> on intrepid
<RainCT> cemc: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-dev-tools; pbuilder-dist jaunty create   :)
<pochu> and install debootstrap from intrepid-backports I think
<RainCT> and then  pbuilder-dist jaunty build <file>.dsc to build, etc. You can also do «sudo ln -s /usr/bin/pbuilder-dist /usr/local/bin/pbuilder-jaunty» and then just use «pbuilder-jaunty <whatever>» instead of «pbuilder-dist jaunty <whatever>»
<cemc> yeah, I think that's the one what pochu said. I have other chroots, for dapper, hardy etc, but couldn't build one for jaunty, because there isn't a script for that in the debootstrap for intrepid (naturally)
<directhex> hm. i wonder whatever happened to "UDS details by the end of the week"
<Laney> yeah :(
<Laney> some people need to book time off
<directhex> i don't need lots of notice, but she who must be obeyed does, and she's under pressure, which means I'M under pressure
<directhex> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-xVb1qsPCw
<cemc> pochu: it worked, thanks
<goshawk> hi, i'm going to create a package
<goshawk> can i use http://wiki.debian.org/Proposals/CopyrightFormat as a debian/copyright template?
<iulian> goshawk: Yes
<goshawk> thx iulian
<Kaushal> hi
<Kaushal> is Firefox 3.0.8 being released in Ubuntu Repository ?
<jpds> Kaushal: Yes, it's in Jaunty.
<Kaushal> ok
<dtchen> and {hardy,intrepid}-security
<Kaushal> what about Hardy ?
<dtchen> it's already in hardy-security (and hardy-updates)
<Kaushal> dtchen, so it should be available in hardy too
<Kaushal> right
<Kaushal> great
<Kaushal> dtchen, is there a list online mentioning about it ?
<dtchen> there are the -changes mailing lists
<dtchen> you can also use the LP web page
<dtchen> or (my preferred) `rmadison -uubuntu firefox-3.0'
<jpds> Kaushal: Maybe https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+publishinghistory too.
<Kaushal> jpds, Thanks
<Kaushal> jpds, what about the -changes mailing lists as dtchen mentioned
<Kaushal> what is it exactly
<Kaushal> I did not understand
<Kaushal> is there a mailing list of -changes ?
<jpds> Kaushal: https://lists.ubuntu.com/#Package+Upload+and+Automatic+Notification+Lists
<Kaushal> great
<Kaushal> what is rmadison -uubuntu firefox-3.0 ?
<Kaushal> ah got it
<Kaushal> rmadison means Remotely query the Debian archive database about packages
<Kaushal> so if i do apt-get install rmadison should work ?
<Kaushal> right
<Kaushal> on Hardy
<jpds> It's in the devscripts package.
<dtchen> no, devscripts
<Kaushal> ok
<Kaushal> so i need to apt-get install devscripts ?
<Kaushal> right
<Kaushal> jpds, Thanks
<Kaushal> dtchen, thanks you too :)
<dtchen> np
<lfaraone> how do we determine the urgency of an upload, or is it not relevent in Ubuntu?
<lfaraone> (ie a bugfix which fixes a bug which prevents the package from being installed)
<jpds> You mean in debian/changelog?
<lfaraone> jpds: yes.
<jpds> lfaraone: Irrelevent in Ubuntu, it's just how long the package has to wait to move into testing from Debian.
<lfaraone> jpds: kk.
<lfaraone> jpds: you in a sponsoring mood? :)
<jpds> lfaraone: What is it?
<lfaraone> jpds: "sugar", for bug 350712. it's a one line fix.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 350712 in sugar "sugar package needs to depend on python-cjson" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/350712
<jpds> lfaraone: Jarabe is part of sugar or a seperate thing?
<jpds> Oh, it's in src/, nevermind.
<lfaraone> jpds: pat of sugar.
<lfaraone> *part
<jpds> lfaraone: http://paste.ubuntu.com/140208/ - -json appears to get pulled in already.
<lfaraone> jpds: json != cjson :)
<jpds> lfaraone: Very odd: http://paste.ubuntu.com/140209/
<jpds> Damn, sorry.
<lfaraone> jpds: different sugar parts use different JSON libs. we prolly should all standardize rahter than using 4 different packags, but that's a problem for upstream.
<jpds> lfaraone: OK; I'll upload a fix after supper.
<lfaraone> jpds: thanks.
<jpds> lfaraone: All done.
<lfaraone> jpds: saw, thanks.
<binarymutant> whats the difference between Architecture: any and Architecture: all in the control file?
<jdong> binarymutant: any means the same .deb works on every architecture (i.e. a bash or python script), all means "please build .debs for each architecture supported"
<binarymutant> thanks jdong :)
<lfaraone> What are the inclusion criteria for multiverse?
<lfaraone> *is
<jdong> lfaraone: I believe as long as mirrors are allowed to redistribute it.
<jdong> and of course repackaging is legal.
<a|wen> jdong: i suppose you wanted to reverse that statement?
<a|wen> jdong: any = build for all supported archs ... all = build once, works on all
<jdong> a|wen: jeez I need more coffee
<a|wen> binarymutant: ^^
<a|wen> jdong: hand me a cup, when you find one ;)
<jdong> to prevent further jdong brain melting: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html#s-f-Architecture
<lfaraone> jdong: ok, would a package which as a rule does not allow binary/source modification (unless you change the package's name) but a special exception has been made for Ubuntu packaging (anybody else who made further changes would have to rename the package) be acceptable in univ. or multiverse?
<lfaraone> *universe, or
<binarymutant> I gotcha, someone told me that all means per-arch recompiling and that helped a lot, the debian-policy wording was confusing me. But thanks all for the help
<jdong> lfaraone: I don't know that much;the archive admins should have your authoritative answer
<lfaraone> jdong: ok, where could I find such a being? :)
<jdong> lfaraone: #ubuntu-devel, check launchpad team ~ubuntu-archive for a list of victims.
<jdong> (and don't tell them I sent you!)
<lfaraone> jdong: hehe... *me gets out his sword and prepares to do battle*
<lfaraone> */me
<lfaraone> Hi, I'm upgrading to jaunty and it's telling me beanshell (bsh) is being removed. I checked, and it's A) set to manually installed and B) in jaunty, so what gives? (why is it being removed as an "obsolete package"?)
<manolo06> holaaa
<sparr> there is a bug in jaunty where a library's postinst script dies when a new version of python is installed.  i would typically expect that postinst script to get fixed.  instead, the solution is to CONFLICTS the library with the new version of python.  might the impending release of jaunty have something to do with that approach?
<cody-somerville> sparr, what package is this?
<sparr> cody-somerville: libboost-python-dev
<sparr> Bug #339100
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 339100 in boost "jaunty upgrade fails when libboost-python-dev is installed" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/339100
<sparr> I understand that the rules change around release time, so I am not overly worried by this solution, but after the release that solution is going to be unsatisfactory
#ubuntu-motu 2010-03-29
<AnAnt> Can someone review/sponsor http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=8017 ? It has been granted an FFe in LP #543679 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 543679 in ubuntu "Add a plymouth theme for sabily" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/543679
<\sh> moins
<\sh> does anybody see gwibber-service crashings, too?
<dholbach> good morning
<ddecator_> dholbach: morning
<dholbach> hi ddecator
<micahg> thank you dholbach
<dholbach> micahg: no worries
<nigelb> does bug 314885 need a UIFe?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314885 in pitivi "Don't show version number in titlebar" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/314885
<duanedesign> working on a new upstream source, i am getting a few Warnings when building it. http://paste.ubuntu.com/401850/
<nigelb> some made a debdiff some time back and didn't subscribe sponsors(its in review queue now), now that package has made the debdiff stale.  Is it okay for me to make a new one and subscribe sponsors?
<micahg> mr_pouit: I figured out gnome-chemistry-utils...if the build works, I'll propose a merge and comment in the master goffice bug
<nhandler> nigelb: Maybe see if the person who made the original patch wants to update it. For new(er) contributors, it can be useful/helpful practice
<nigelb> nhandler, canonical employee
<micahg> nhandler: are you up for approving an FFe?
<nhandler> Depends on what it is nigelb
<nigelb> nhandler, lemme get bug number
<nigelb> nhandler, 314885
<nigelb> bug 314885
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314885 in pitivi "Don't show version number in titlebar" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/314885
<nhandler> nigelb: That is shipped by default. All screenshots that include pitivi would need to be updated
<nigelb> um yeah
<nigelb> I need a uife too
<think> hi all
<nigelb> nhandler, so close as wont fix for lucid?
<nhandler> No need to close it as Won't Fix. It will get fixed in lucid+1
<nigelb> so just milestone it for later?
<nigelb> nhandler, ^
<micahg> nhandler: are you up for approving an FFe?
<james_w> mok0: bug 539134 doesn't seem to need anything from ubuntu-archive
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 539134 in karmic-backports "Please backport gnupg 1.4.10" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/539134
<ScottK> mok0: Let's not backport gunpg.  That seems more than a little scary to me.
<C10uD> hello, i want to release a new version of an app that's in universe
<C10uD> i know there's feature freeze, but is there something it can be done since it fixes some "critical" stuff?
<C10uD> the app is emesene, so it's not critical.. but the version that ubuntu currently ships has some annoying bugs we fixed
<ScottK> C10uD: You can ask for a freeze exception.
<C10uD> ok then i'll ask my debian friend to make the package and upload to unstable and see what we can do with ubuntu
<C10uD> thanks for the answer
<nhandler> micahg: Bug number?
<ronj> Hello. I was having a look on REVU at a package I'd like to see in Lucid (http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/autotrash), and it is currently in an error status because Lintian seems out of date. Will somebody update lintian so that packages having non-outofdate "Standards-Version" tags can pass successfully its checks?
<micahg> nhandler: bug 541710, it's actually stefanlsd's but I have an interest in it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 541710 in gears "FFe - update gears to gears_0.5.36.0~svn3423+dfsg to pick up xulrunner-1.9.2/FF36 support" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/541710
<kamalm> ScottK: fwiw, gnupg 1.2.10 for Karmic is available in a PPA -- i have added a link to it in that gnupg backport bug.
<ronj> OK I found an old bug where the same Lintian issue happened some months ago and I updated it. LP #490074, which was at the time handled by RainCT
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 490074 in revu "Old version of lintian" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/490074
<ScottK> kamalm: gnupg affects far to much for an official backport, IMO.
<kamalm> ScottK: got it
<nhandler> micahg: Is it ready for review? It is still In Progress and assigned to stefanlsd
<Elbrus> I created a debdiff for Winff to fix a bug (with confirmation of upstream) nearly a month ago in bug 521818. Is there any MOTU here that can apply the fix so that winff is usable in Lucid? Currently winff doesn't run as far as I can tell, although a rebuild *might* already fix that.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 521818 in winff "Winff startup warning about access violation and possible data corruption" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/521818
<micahg> nhandler: yes, per comment 7, I think he forgot to reset the status
<irvingpop> Hello MOTU team
<irvingpop> I'm looking for sponsors for my two packages:  http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/flashcam   and http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/vloopback-dkms
<irvingpop> They've been in queue since October, I'm wondering what I need to do next
<geser> unfortunately REVU is very, very slow as not many MOTUs do reviews
<irvingpop> That is understood.   I think my package could help a lot of people,  is it too late to see in Lucid?
<geser> yes, and it's preferred if a packages comes through Debian as there is a higher chance that the package stays maintained after the initial upload (and it benefits both Ubuntu and Debian)
<irvingpop> I got the impression that the Debian folks weren't too keen on my package, as it primarily benefits users of Adobe Flash  (end user types)
<AnAnt> Hello, can someone review/sponsor http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=8017 ? It has been granted an FFe in LP #543679
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 543679 in ubuntu "Add a plymouth theme for sabily" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/543679
<huats> I am looking for a simple package that is configured using CMake. Does anyone have an example ?
<shakaran> Hi, I searching for a tutorial o something that explaing how to make a branch for each /debian for .debs on each distribution. I am a noob with bazaar
#ubuntu-motu 2010-03-30
<hggdh> huats: weechat uses cmake
<huats> hggdh, thanks
<Gaming4JC> Can some one tell that MOTU that they NEED to put USBView back into the repos? :P
<Gaming4JC> Looks like they stopped support in Intrepid, such a pity now that I need to get it working on 9.10 - guess I'll compile it myself.
<ajmitch> the removal message for it said that it was deprecated & no longer maintained upstream
 * ajmitch has no idea what the replacement would be
<Gaming4JC> lol yah I was going to say what is the replacement.
<Gaming4JC> :P
<Gaming4JC> It's an impeccably useful tool, I suggest they get it back. It even works on Windows still ;)
 * Gaming4JC files a launchpad bug ^^
<superm1> persia, i was just told there is an #ubuntu-packaging channel now by mrand.  when i asked what's that offer that this one doesn't i was ordered to ask you.?
<ScottK> superm1: Support for non-Ubuntu packages, e.g. PPAs.
<superm1> shouldn't the packaging be just the same though?
<ScottK> Should be, but there are people (like me) who feel pretty strongly that this isn't the place for PPA help.
<superm1> well help pushing to a PPA maybe not, but the same packaging standards should be used no matter where it's going
<ScottK> I don't think it's on topic to ask for help here if you aren't trying to get stuff into Ubuntu.
<ScottK> Just because LP decided to add PPAs, doesn't make us the support staff for it.
<superm1> but surely if someone comes in here saying "Help, debian/rules keeps failing", the first question won't be "Is your package actually in ubuntu?" with a response  "No, get out of here, and go get help from people in #ubuntu-packaging"
<cody-somerville> I think the idea is that this channel will go away someday
<cody-somerville> and #ubuntu-packaging will be for all packaging related questions
<ScottK> No, usually it's more like "Hey, I want to put something in this PPA, please teach me all about packagiing"
<ScottK> cody-somerville: No, it's not.
<ScottK> MOTU isn't going away, so why should this channel?
<pochu> From: Bug 123674 <123674@bugs.launchpad.net>
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 123674 in gdebi "gdebi-gtk crashed with AttributeError in on_button_install_clicked()" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/123674
<pochu> To: Emilio Pozuelo Monfort <pochu27@gmail.com>
<pochu> Subject: Join my network on LinkedIn
<pochu> lol
<dholbach> good morning
<freeflying> dholbach: moin
<dholbach> hi freeflying
<duanedesign> working on a possible FFe. Getting some warnings when building the new upstream source. http://paste.ubuntu.com/401850/
<duanedesign> any help would be appreciated
<geser> duanedesign: I'm not sure but it looks like you try to install the schemas during the build. This should only happen on package install.
<geser> but you could double-check in #ubuntu-desktop as they know more about gconf schemas and when to install
<bilalakhtar> I have uploaded the package gnome-media-player on REVU and filed a needs-packaging bug. The REVU url is http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/gnome-media-player and the bug url is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/551702
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 551702 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] gnome-media-player" [Undecided,In progress]
<duanedesign> thank you geser
<bilalakhtar> ubottu: Yes that one. Thanks.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zooko> Greetings, people of #ubuntu-motu! There are two urgent problems with Tahoe-LAFS in Lucid:
<zooko> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tahoe-lafs/+bug/551333
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 551333 in tahoe-lafs "tahoe-lafs 1.6.1 package for lucid contains no binaries" [Undecided,New]
<zooko> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/foolscap/+bug/548993
<zooko> Please help if you can.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 548993 in foolscap "please upgrade foolscap in Ubuntu Lucid to v0.5.1" [Unknown,Fix released]
<james_w> zooko: I can see the problem for the first, going to test-build to confirm
<lfaraone> Is it possible to construct a control file so that when uploaded to Debian a package will depend on FOO, but when synced to Ubuntu the package will depend on BAR?
<lfaraone> (using CDBS)
<geser> lfaraone: you might try to solve this via dh_substvars and setting the value depending on the distibution (lsb_release) (or any other test)
<lfaraone> geser: okay, I'll use DEB_DH_GENCONTROL_ARGS with -V, then, right?
<lfaraone> geser: (there is no command dh_substvars)
<geser> yes, or use debian/substvars (see man deb-substvars)
<geser> IIRC it can also be debian/$pkg.substvars like the other files in debian/
<lfaraone> I'm getting an odd pbuilder failure when I try to create a sid chroot to test my substvars: " sudo DISTRIBUTION=sid cowbuilder --create --basepath ~/cowbuildersid --mirror http://mirror.anl.FYI: gov/debian/
<lfaraone> (and it fails on: "W: Failure trying to run: chroot /home/lfaraone/cowbuildersid/. dpkg --force-depends --install /var/cache/apt/archives/base-files_5.1_amd64.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/base-passwd_3.5.22_amd64.deb"
<bencrisford> !info scribus
<ubottu> scribus (source: scribus): Open Source Desktop Page Layout. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.3.13.dfsg~svn20081228-2ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 9388 kB, installed size 26960 kB
<nigelb> just a doubt, how do I test packages that need dbus access after build?
<nigelb> i.e, I cannot run it inside a chroot, since it throws up errors
<AnAnt> Hello, can someone review/sponsor http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=8017 ? It has been granted an FFe in LP #543679
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 543679 in ubuntu "Add a plymouth theme for sabily" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/543679
<JontheEchidna> AnAnt: revu'd
<nigelb> I'm trying to run pitivi inside chroot and I get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/406640/
<nigelb> any clues as to how to run the package and test it?
<maco> so if there's anyone in here who hasnt yet learned how to fight with quilt and win, this is a nice tutorial: http://www.wzdftpd.net/blog/index.php?2008/02/05/3-quilt-a-patch-management-system-how-to-survive-with-many-patches
<nigelb> maco, shouldn't all patches be popped before adding a new one?
<maco> nigelb: no reason to... depends what order you want them to be applied
<nigelb> hmm :)
<maco> if you push them all then add yours, yours goes last. if you pop them all then add yours and push the rest..yours goes first
<geser> and might break other patches if the patch the same file
<geser> so it's better to add your patch last
<nigelb> geser, yeah, I remember maco teaching me to pop -a first
<maco> nigelb: sorry
<nigelb> urgh!!!
<nigelb> geser, maco: s/pop/push
<maco> nigelb: if they all still apply you're ok ;-)
<nigelb> I'm too tired and not thinking before I type
<maco> oh see then i didnt teach wrong. yay :)
<nigelb> :D
<hyperair> quilt++
 * sbeattie wants bzr-looms to get just a bit better; that'd be the ideal situation, to have quilt-like functionality as a first class supported feature (with revision tracking on the patches themselves) built into the vcs tool.
<sbeattie> of course, the advantage of quilt is that it's vcs agnostic.
<Riddell> mok0: where is the bug for your python-django upload to jaunty-backports?
<AnAnt> johe|work: thanks
<AnAnt> JontheEchidna: thanks
<AnAnt> JontheEchidna: re-uploaded to  http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=8040
<JontheEchidna> AnAnt: Looks good, ack'ing
<AnAnt> JontheEchidna: thanks
<AnAnt> JontheEchidna: does it need a second ack ?
<JontheEchidna> AnAnt: probably, yeah
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: mind revu'ing this plymouth package^?
<JontheEchidna> (he packaged the kubuntu theme)
<AnAnt> kubuntu ?
<maco> is awesome
<maco> AnAnt: its the kde version of ubuntu
 * AnAnt scratches his head
<JontheEchidna> The official KDE derivative of Ubuntu
<AnAnt> yes, I know, but I didn't package the kubuntu theme
<JontheEchidna> AnAnt: nixternal did
<maco> AnAnt: nixternal did, so he knows how plymouth packages work
<AnAnt> ah, ok
<JontheEchidna> sorry if that was a bit confusing
<zooko> Folks: can anyone here upgrade foolscap in Lucid? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/foolscap/+bug/548993
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 548993 in foolscap "please upgrade foolscap in Ubuntu Lucid to v0.5.1" [Unknown,Fix released]
<zooko> I'll add a note to the ticket explaining the impact of the bug.
<maco> zooko: is it new features? if so you need FFe
<AnAnt> why is kubuntu's plymouth theme Arch: any ?
<james_w> it read as bugfix only to me
<zooko> maco: no it is a bugfix.
<maco> ok then i can do it
<zooko> Great!
<maco> N^2 to N? nice
<zooko> Yes, it makes the difference between a 20 MB mutable file being nearly impossible to transfer vs it being easy. :-)
<maco> zooko: ok test building. will upload when done
<zooko> maco: sweet! Thanks.
<maco> zooko: you wanna test the package from my ppa before i upload it to universe?
<maco> i guess that means "no"?
<jpds> maco: You might never know.
<lfaraone> AnAnt: Is it not platform dependent?
<AnAnt> lfaraone: the theme itself, no
<AnAnt> lfaraone: it's just a script & some images
<AnAnt> lfaraone: so unless it contains some plugin, then it should be Arch: all
<zooko> maco: OpenAFS? Cool!
<zooko> maco: discussion of how to test your PPA is on #tahoe-lafs right now.
<maco> zooko: ok. i just want confirmation that it upgrades ok and doesnt have any regressions, as lucid releases in only a month
<maco> zooko: and i've switched off my company's openafs team to go to the r&d team now
<cnd> I'm interested in working to become a MOTU, so I was wondering what work I could start with?
<cnd> I have a lot of package merging experience, so I figured I could help with it when L+1 merging starts
<cnd> but I'd be open to any kind of work
<james_w> cnd: fixing release critical bugs, packages that fail to build from source, pulling in useful fixes from debian and the like are very useful at this point in the cycle
<cnd> james_w: I'm already doing the release critical bugs part as part of the kernel team :), but where can I find a list of failing to build pkgs and fixes to be merged from debian?
<sebner> !MOTU | cnd <-- already read?
<ubottu> cnd <-- already read?: motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<james_w> cnd: qa.ubuntuwire.com should have links
<cnd> sebner: yes
<cnd> james_w: thanks, I'll take a look
<bencrisford1> what do i need to install in order to use dh_make?  terminal told me to do apt-get install dh_make when it tried to run it, but i got package not found
<cnd> james_w: so if I find a package to try to fix, do I check it out from bzr, push a fix to my lp account, and make a merge proposal?
<james_w> cnd: yuppers
<cnd> or is there some other method used?
<cnd> james_w: and the default reviewer should be correct?
<james_w> cnd: yeah, it's fine
<bencrisford1> !info dh_make
<ubottu> Package dh_make does not exist in karmic
<sebner> !info dh-make | bencrisford1
<ubottu> bencrisford1: dh-make (source: dh-make): tool that converts source archives into Debian package source. In component main, is optional. Version 0.48 (karmic), package size 41 kB, installed size 412 kB
<bencrisford1> sebner: how come when it tells me it dont exist..?
<bencrisford1> !info dh_make
<ubottu> Package dh_make does not exist in karmic
<sebner> bencrisford1: see what I wrote ;)
<sebner> bencrisford1: dh_make != dh-make
<bencrisford1> ohhh
<bencrisford1> hehe, i feel so stupid :P
<bencrisford1> sebner: i think thats a sign i need sleep
<sebner> heh
<bencrisford1> when im running dh-make, i can do -e to set the maintainer email, but what about the maintainer name
<bencrisford1> cos its saying its me by default.. when it isnt :(
<MaximLevitsky> soren: I just found out that libmms 0.5 is still not in lucid. Why?
<soren> MaximLevitsky: No idea.
<MaximLevitsky> soren: I though that it would be pulled automaticly
<MaximLevitsky> soren: you are the maintainer of libmms, if I remember correctly, right?
<MaximLevitsky> soren: can you pull it there, so I have 2 less bugs on my bug list :-)
<MaximLevitsky> soren: and won't need to install it manually
<MaximLevitsky> soren: ???
<Gaming4JC> Anyone here know how to get a package back onto the live cd repo before the launch?
<Gaming4JC> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wvdial/+bug/400573/
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 400573 in wvdial "[include in live-cd] wvdial (1.60.1+nmu2)" [Wishlist,New]
<ajmitch> Gaming4JC: no need to ask here as well as in #ubuntu-devel
<ajmitch> considering that you're getting answers there
<Gaming4JC> just noticed.  :)
 * Gaming4JC goes back to devel
<Gaming4JC> :D
<soren> MaximLevitsky: I'll get to it eventually.
<MaximLevitsky> soren: don't forget, ok?
#ubuntu-motu 2010-03-31
<almoxarife> I debified the current irssi, I was told to ask here if that is something that can be turned in
<maxb> almoxarife: current irsii is already in lucid
<maxb> (so no, there's nothing to do)
<almoxarife> maxb: that's ver 14, I am talking about 15
<maxb> huh, #irssi says it's not released yet
<maxb> http://irssi.org/ agrees
<maxb> almoxarife: Please try to state complete version numbers, it's confusing otherwise
<almoxarife> leIrssi 0.8.15-rc1 released <-- that is what I am talking about
<maxb> It's a release candidate version
<maxb> gah
<maxb> annoying parters
 * ajmitch guesses that answer was not welcome
<cnd_mini> I took a look at why the diagnostics package was failing to build, and it appears to need an updated version of libace-dev that's available in debian
<cnd_mini> do I file a sync request for this?
<nigelb> I'm trying to run pitivi inside chroot and I get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/406640/ Any clues as to how to run the package in chroot and test it?
<ScottK> cnd_mini: Yes.
<dholbach> good morning
<ara> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hola ara! :)
<\sh> hey dholbach
<dholbach> hey \sh
<dholbach> ¿como estas? how are you guys doing?
<\sh> tweaking acire to use desktopcouch for snippets + adding snippets dialogs + trying to setup a couchdb on rooty for syncing acire snippets to the world ;)
<\sh> in summary: trying to make jono even more happy then he already is ;)
<tick-tock> hi all
<tick-tock> I'm trying to update a package (following this guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Recipes/PackageUpdate )
<tick-tock> and have had a bunch of errors like this:
<tick-tock> dpkg-source: warning: ignoring deletion of file ...
<tick-tock> something to worry about? what does it mean?
<geser> that some files got deleted (presumely on purpose) and that this can't be reflected in the .diff.gz
<tick-tock> okay thanks.
<tick-tock> just updated from my ppa and the package built and works fine, so I guess it's all good
<dutchie> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jshholland/ubuntu/lucid/poppler/backport-anti-alias/+merge/22511 # do I really need to update Makefile.in as well? it builds fine for me...
<Daviey> dutchie: your branch failed to build for me, at least
<dutchie> Daviey: seb128 said he'd take care of the automake stuff
<Daviey> dutchie: ok, cool.
<pmcenery> Hello, is anyone working on bug #504224?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 504224 in mountall "NFS mounts at boot time prevent boot or print spurious errors" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/504224
<AnAnt> Hello, could someone sponsor http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/plymouth-theme-sabily, it already has been advocated by one person, and also granted FFe in LP #543679
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 543679 in ubuntu "Add a plymouth theme for sabily" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/543679
<asac> hey
<asac> why is quake3 not in archive anymore?
<sebner> asac: hrhr, quake3-data seems still present. I guess it got superseeded by openarena?!
<siretart> asac: you mean, ioquake3?
<siretart> sebner: I believe the quake3-data was a helping package for downloading the q3 point release from idsoftware.com and prepare things so that you can use the models from your quake3 cd
<sebner> siretart: seems so :)
<siretart> asac: any news on the libjs.so mess?
<asac> siretart: mozjs?
<asac> no. consider it non existent
<siretart> asac: you mean I'm imagining #542506?
<siretart> bug #542506
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 542506 in gxine "gxine fails to start: error while loading shared libraries: libmozjs.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/542506
<siretart> asac?
<asac> siretart: is there a wrapper script?
<asac> sarting gxine?
<asac> starting
<siretart> asac: there is no wrapper script. /usr/bin/gxine is an executable
<siretart> asac: but you still haven't answered my question (see last comment in the bug)
 * asac looks in bug
<asac> siretart: answered
<siretart> asac: so you believe that mozilla breaks API even in libmozjs.so? :-/
<siretart> I'll discuss that with darren (gxine upstream)
<AnAnt> I had to compile Debian's xulrunner package to get  libmozjs* packages
<AnAnt> could someone sponsor http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/plymouth-theme-sabily, it already has been advocated by one person, and also granted FFe in LP #543679
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 543679 in ubuntu "Add a plymouth theme for sabily" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/543679
<asac> siretart: they explicitly said that
<siretart> asac: what happened to the xulrunner package in lucid?
<asac> siretart: yes, please go upstream and tell them that in the end libmozjs.so is nothing they can use
<siretart> can't we build libmozjs from that?
<asac> siretart: that was 1.8
<asac> and has about 1000 security issues
<asac> it was removed (and should have been removed 3 cycles ago)
<siretart> and, and therefore it got revmoved?
<siretart> hm bad
<siretart> well, gxine needs an javascript interpreter
<asac> so that it was there was just luck
<asac> siretart: yes, its a bad situation
<siretart> will the same happen in debian as well?
<asac> i think the gnome js is the only one
<siretart> what's about 'gnome js'?
<asac> siretart: not sure. debian likes to fly without eyes
<asac> apparently
<AnAnt> gnome js ?
<siretart> does gnome ship their own js interpreter?
<asac> or mike things he can unbreak ABI/API which imo only two guys could do that are hired by moz
<asac> siretart: it hink libseed or something
<asac> so seems they use webkit
<asac> that probably has other issues
<AnAnt> is that SEE ?
<asac> because webkit is not security maintainable ;)
<siretart> asac: why not?
<asac> but i dont care. so yeah. gong there is better than libmozjs that explicitly stated they dont want to
<asac> siretart: talk to security team ;)
<siretart> asac: I'm asking you
<asac> siretart: they dont provide backported patches and its quite intransparent
<asac> didnt look on my own. just what heard from security team
<siretart> and how is that worse to mozilla?
<asac> not worse.
<asac> so yeah. go there
<asac> in the end someone needs to write a js lib that is stable and slow
<asac> (given that its understood that you cannot make a lib that keeps up with the current speed requirements that is fast)
<asac> at least both moz and google say that
<asac> so yes. i have no solution and it sucks
<asac> the only thing i can tell folks is to stop adapting js
<asac> use something else
<AnAnt> asac: this xulrunner issue is getting on your nerves
<asac> but not javascript if you want to ship your software seriously
<asac> if you would ask me we should remove everything that uses it
<siretart> well, it's pretty sad that gxine is in such a miserable state right now :/
<asac> so upstreams finally notice that and complain on their own
<asac> siretart: sure. but we fix it and noone will go and complain
<asac> if you want to fix it use the LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<asac> trick
<siretart> asac: you broke, you fix ;-)
<asac> thats the only way you can workaround all the walls we built to prevent folks using those libs
<asac> i dont want the lib to be used
<AnAnt> asac: I did another thing, I used rpath, is that bad ?
<asac> AnAnt: yes, that doesnt work
<asac> read the gxine bug wherei explained it
<AnAnt> asac: it worked for elinks
<asac> AnAnt: right. until we do a security update
<AnAnt> but LD_LIBRARY_PATH might be a neater solution anyways
<asac> then its dead
<asac> AnAnt: dont use it
<asac> otherwise it will break every other month
<AnAnt> asac: yes, you are right
<asac> AnAnt: i told you that rpath is not going to work
<asac> ;)
<asac> why did you still go for it?
<asac> anyway in customer meeting
<asac> will be back next week from this trip
<AnAnt> asac: you did ? I must have left before I read your reply
<AnAnt> asac: anyways, I gave up the whole thing, compiled Debian's xulrunner package to get libmozjs* packages, and compiled against those
<asac> AnAnt: and then? this thing doesnt run on ubuntu ;)
<AnAnt> asac: I find it crazy that elinks would have to depend on libxulrunner and all the libs that it depends on
<soren> I have a package that from upstream is versioned as 1.0a5. I've changed that to 1.0~a5 in my package version so that a final 1.0 will supersede it, but uscan doesn't know this so it insists that 1.0a5 is newer. Does anyone have any tricks up their sleeve to work around this?
<AnAnt> asac: it does
<asac> siretart: i really tried a bunch of stuff and tried to fix the situation. without upstream complaining that they cannot be shipped in distros nothing will change
<AnAnt> soren: mangle
<AnAnt> opts=dversionmangle=s/~//
<soren> AnAnt: Ah, neat. Thanks.
<AnAnt> oh, finally I am a DM
<siretart> asac: I rather meant the lack of information/coordination with libmozjs users. darren and I were pretty surprised about this move...
<mr_pouit> (well, it's probably written in an obscure wiki page)
<AnAnt> asac: by compiling Debian's xulrunner (1.9.1) on lucid, it would work
<AnAnt> asac: but I can't ship the package on Ubuntu repos of course
<ScottK> nixternal: Would you please give http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/plymouth-theme-sabily a review.  I'm glad to do the New for it, but really shouldn't if I was part of getting it sponsored.
<nixternal> ScottK: looking at it now
<ScottK> nixternal: Thanks.
<ScottK> AnAnt: ^^^
<AnAnt> thanks
<asac> oops
<asac> siretart: what would you suggest wrt coordination with libmozjs users?
<jcastro> hyperair: woo, it's banshee 1.6 day!
<asac> siretart: i tried to talk to all those that are currently in main
<asac> siretart: feedback i got from those was usually - EDONTCARE because it works ;)
<asac> like couchdb folks
<asac> they say this problem will be resolved on its own and they dont care
<siretart> asac: so couchdb links to libmozjs. so as well? What do they do? use LD_LIBRARY_PATH or rpath?
<siretart> I've suggested darren now to ship a private copy of libmozjs
<asac> siretart: LD_LIB
<asac> couchdb
<asac> siretart: if the js is not exposed to any remote content thats ok (e.g. ship your own js/ source tree and spin it)
<AnAnt> asac: so you talked with Debian guys about libmozjs* ?
<asac> AnAnt: i think i did it once. but not recently. no
<asac> i have that on the list to raise with security team etc.
<asac> should do that soon
<AnAnt> ok
<AnAnt> it would be great to reduce the diff between Debian's & Ubuntu's xulrunner package
<AnAnt> nixternal: thanks, I added some info to extended description & re-uploaded
<AnAnt> nixternal: could you upload now ?
<ScottK> nixternal: If you would upload it, I can do the New processing.
<nixternal> one sec
<mok0> Riddell: I haven't reported a bug.
<nixternal> AnAnt: between 'design.' and the next line, you need to add a ' .' to separate the lines
<mok0> Riddell: (django on jaunty is totally outdated)
<Riddell> mok0: then I have nothing to work on in deciding if I should let it in, I need to see the rationale, the testing and the backports team approval
<mok0> Riddell: It works w/o problems for me, I've used it a couple of months
<mok0> Riddell: you really want a bug, or can I answer here
<ScottK> mok0: Do the bug.  The paper trail is good to have.
<mok0> ScottK, oh, those are surprising words coming from you ;-)
<ScottK> mok0: Yeah, but we've had problems with backports before, so it's good to be clear.
<soren> I've created new package. lintian suggested I use this new-fangled 3.0 (quilt) format, so I did. The tarball from upstream is such that doing the clean makes a few changes to some of the files. In the past I could just happily ignore that and leave that delta in the diff.gz.
<soren> ...but now I have to justify it by filling in all those patch tag field things.
<soren> ...and I have no clue what to put.
<soren> http://www.linux2go.dk/cloudservers/ for the actual stuff.
<ScottK> You don't HAVE to.
<soren> Well... No. But my trying to weasel out of it is so much more obvious this way :)
<geser> soren: just looking at your control file: don't you need X(S|B)-Python-Version? or does it work now without it?
<ScottK> If it's a Python package it should have those.
<ScottK> There are defaults if they are missing, but better to be explicit.
<soren> geser: It complained about them when they were there.
<soren> It said that was deprecated.
<soren> ...and that I should use pyversions if I wanted a specific version. I don't.
<ScottK> soren: They aren't.  It's an odd situation.
<ScottK> If you use pyversions it'll complain about that too.
<soren> Yes, I noticed.
<ScottK> X(S|B)-Python-Version is preferred since it's python helper independent.  pyversions is python support only.
<soren> Alright.
 * soren adds them back
<soren> "/usr/share/cdbs/1/class/python-distutils.mk:68: WARNING:  Use of XS-Python-Version and XB-Python-Version fields in debian/control is deprecated with pysupport method; use debian/pyversions if you need to specify specific versions."
<soren> ...is what I get.
<soren> Is that wrong?
<mok0> Riddell, ScottK: bug 552721
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 552721 in jaunty-backports "Please backport django_1.1.1 from karmic" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/552721
<soren> ScottK: ^ Do you know? If it is, do you see any reason why I shouldn't fix cdbs to not warn about this?=
<ScottK> soren: I think it's probably not worth additional diff from Debian, but other than that, no.
<ScottK> Generally, I'd suggest just skipping CDBS and using DH7.
<soren> I have a package that POX reviewed for me (a few months ago). It does not have XS-Python-Version.
<soren> ScottK: I happen to like cdbs :)
<soren> It does have XB-Python-Version, though.
<geser> soren: btw I tried to build your package, it FTBFS: "dpkg-source: error: cannot represent change to python-cloudservers-1.0~a5/distribute-0.6.8-py2.6.egg: binary file contents changed", "dpkg-source: error: add distribute-0.6.8-py2.6.egg in debian/source/include-binaries if you want to store the modified binary in the debian tarball"
<soren> geser: Yeah.
<Riddell> mok0: accepted (I don't know if there are new binaries in there, if so they'll get stuck in new, feel free to poke me to accept them too)
<mok0> Riddell: I didn't fiddle with the packages
<mok0> Riddell: (binary packages that is)
<mok0> Riddell: thanks
<soren> geser: Uh...
<merbit> Hello, is anyone willing to take over bug #538773 ? some packages still depend on python-gtkhtml2, which was dropped: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/g/gnome-python-extras/gnome-python-extras_2.25.3-4.1ubuntu3/changelog
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538773 in pida "Please remove python-gtkhtml2 from package dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538773
<soren> geser: No, actually, I had /not/ seen that before. When do you see this?
<geser> soren: inside my lucid pbuilder
<soren> odd.
<soren> I can both build binary and source. No problems.
<geser> soren: http://paste.ubuntu.com/407188/
<soren> (Not tried in a chroot, though)
<geser> hmm, "Downloading http://pypi.python.org/packages/source/d/distribute/distribute-0.6.8.tar.gz
<soren> Ah, right.
<soren> This is still work in progress. I haven't enumerated all the dependencies yet.
<soren> (There's a bunch!)
<geser> you should at least add python-setuptools to Build-Depends(-Indep)
<soren> Sure, sure.
<soren> I was just stumped by the patch tagging thing. It's far from done yet.
<AnAnt> nixternal: yes thanks, re-uploaded now
<nigelb> can someone please sponsor bug 314885 before the beta freeze?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314885 in pitivi "Don't show version number in titlebar" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/314885
<nigelb> oh wait, its in main now
<IntuitiveNipple> I'm creating a new package and have questions about which copyrights from the source to include in debian/copyright. Many seem to relate to autotools/m4/libtools and other helper scripts included in the source. The grep result is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/407231/  ...can anyone assist?
<sebner> IntuitiveNipple: you can ignore all of the non-source copyright (makefiles etc)
<IntuitiveNipple> sebner: How about translations, and I note, the source includes gnulib/ ?
<sebner> IntuitiveNipple: only source, *all* source of the tarball
<IntuitiveNipple> sebner: OK, so that means include the FSF copyrights to gnulib. Thanks.
#ubuntu-motu 2010-04-01
* ScottK changed the topic of #ubuntu-motu to: Feature Freeze in effect | Lucid Beta 2 Freeze for seeded packages | Want to get involved with the MOTU? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing | Sponsor queue: http://is.gd/2y76G | http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs | http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/NBS/ | http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/debcheck | latest rebuild failures: http://udd.debian.org/cgi-bin/ubuntu_ftbfs.cgi
<jdong> lesson #921 of UbuntuForums bad word filter design: You can't spell specialist without cialis.
<RAOF> HAH
<jdong> I think that's a life lesson too ;-)
<\sh> moins
<siretart> hi \sh!
<dholbach> good morning
<joaopinto> hi
<bencrisford> what is the different between a .desktop file and a .desktop.in file?
<directhex> foo.in is used to generate foo
<lazka> Hey, my packa is failing in the PPA but building fine here: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/42767981/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.quodlibet_2.2.99-0~rev4421~d961b9b1b60b~ppa1~karmic_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<lazka> package
<lazka> The file that it says is missing is a symlink
<bencrisford> directhex: do package.desktop.in generates the .desktop file?
<directhex> bencrisford, precisely
<noodles775> lazka: is it building fine using pbuilder there?
<lazka> here, on lucid, yes
<noodles775> lazka: using pbuilder (I'm just asking because the file might exist locally for you, using pbuilder will ensure it's an isolated environment like that used by the PPA builders).
<lazka> oh, is that different to dpkg-buildpackage?
<lazka> noodles775, you're right.. :) thanks..
<lazka> damn
<noodles775> lazka: np.
<cnd> I decided to check out why the diagnostics package wasn't building, and I found it was because the version of libace-dev in ubuntu has a bug that's been fixed in debian
<cnd> james_w said to file a sync request, but I'm wondering if that's worthwhile since the sync freeze is in place
<james_w> cnd: we are frozen for auto-syncs for a few months, but specifically requested ones are still processed. We are also frozen for beta, but that only includes packages in the CDs, so it libace-dev isn't on a CD we can sync it, or it can wait for a week when it will be synced.
<cnd> james_w: is there an easy way to determine if the package is on the cd?
<james_w> not exactly
<james_w> if it's in main then it's quite likely
<james_w> the freeze is actually for main at this point anyway
<james_w> cnd: you can go ahead and make the request
<cnd> james_w: ok, thanks
<savvas0> Hi, I submitted a patch for bug #553237 - I haven't done patch submission for a while, which launchpad team should I subscribe to the bug to sponsor the patch? :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 553237 in adjtimex "awk errors and invalid /etc/default/adjtimex" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/553237
<ScottK> savvas0: ubuntu-sponsors
<savvas0> thank you!
<IntuitiveNipple> When creating a new package, should pkgconfig .pc files be in the -dev or libXXXX package?
<directhex> IntuitiveNipple, -dev
<IntuitiveNipple> Thanks! got it right already then, but was second-guessing myself :)
<micahg> \sh: was dojo ever shipped with ZF in Ubuntu?
<Riddell> dylan mccall about?
<ari-tczew> jdong: ping
<ari-tczew> jdong, if you see that please check what about SRU upload for bugs 262235 421684
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262235 in clutter "[SRU] Does not work on 64bit properly" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262235
<jdong> ari-tczew: should have a test case and regression potential as well
<jdong> (at minimum a test case)
<jdong> see https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xmms-crossfade/+bug/208666 as an example
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 208666 in xmms-crossfade "audacious crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_cast()" [Medium,Fix released]
<jdong> but in both case, the patches I've already ACKed for upload
<jdong> just need for a sponsor to upload those for you
<ari-tczew> jdong: I can't test it because I don't use 64bit
<jdong> ari-tczew: no, you don't need to test it, you need to write instructions how to test it
<ari-tczew> but bug 421684 I have tested and it works!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 421684 in obexd "[SRU] bluetooth send malformed files" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/421684
<jdong> what should testers be looking for?
<ari-tczew> testers should be looking for to whether problem has been fixed
<jdong> how do they do that?
<jdong> step 1, step 2, step 3, etc
#ubuntu-motu 2010-04-02
<IntuitiveNipple> Is there a tool on end-user (not developer/build) PCs to determine the package architecture in use (i386/amd64/ppc) ?
<crimsun> IntuitiveNipple: do you mean a friendly version of dpkg --print-architecture?
<IntuitiveNipple> Yes. I kinda found a way: ARCH=$(apt-get -v | head -n1 | cut -d" " -f 4)
<crimsun> err, I don't know if I'd recommend the latter over the former ;-)
<IntuitiveNipple> Something that will 'just work' on a user PC that hasn't had dev tools installesd
<crimsun> well, dpkg will always work if it's a standard Ubuntu system.
<IntuitiveNipple> It's only for some instructions for a bug report for users to download a correct .deb from a PPA
<crimsun> (and pretty much Debian, too)
<crimsun> is the Ubuntu release at least 9.10?
<crimsun> if so, why not just recommend using add-apt-repository?
<IntuitiveNipple> To avoid adding the PPA to apt sources since there's *lots* in there, I'm just giving some instructions including some 'wget ...' lines and wanted to ensure they're generic
<crimsun> I'm not sure why you would recommend doing that instead of getting the necessary package into the repo proper
<IntuitiveNipple> Because it is for testing, and the package I've put in my PPA is in the process of going into the repos. It's on Debian mentors right now
<crimsun> what is the oldest supported Ubuntu version for your target package?
<IntuitiveNipple> Lucid
<crimsun> really, it makes more sense to use dpkg --print-architecture
<crimsun> that is its function, after all
<IntuitiveNipple> Oh kick me! I was misreading 'dpkg' as one of the dev tools, not the generally available tool, doh *blush*
<IntuitiveNipple> yeah, so, that'd work :p
<IntuitiveNipple> I knew I'd done it before but couldn't find it when I needed it
<wzssyqa> how pbuilder use packages in /var/cache/result as rep?
<desrt> is it too late to have a new package pulled from debian for lucid?
<desrt> http://packages.debian.org/source/sid/zeromq
<geser> desrt: yes (unless you have a really good reason to get an exception)
 * sebner giggles at Maverick Meerkat
<ScottK> LucidFox: Are you using the quassel Qt packages on Lucid?
<ScottK> Is there anyone that cares about evolution-mapi, it looks like it may have to be removed from Lucid.
<LucidFox> ScottK> No, I don't have them installed
<ScottK> OK.
<LucidFox> What's the matter?
<ScottK> LucidFox:  bug 553906
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 553906 in quassel "cannot select any text (i.e. select text to copy and paste)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/553906
<ari-tczew> please sponsor bug 262235
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262235 in clutter "[SRU] Does not work on 64bit properly" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262235
<ari-tczew> bdrung: thanks for sponsoring obexd, could you get sponsorship @ bug 262235 as well?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262235 in clutter "[SRU] Does not work on 64bit properly" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262235
<bdrung> ari-tczew: please add the required information to both of these bugs.
<bdrung> ari-tczew: borked date
<bdrung> Sat, Sun
<cnd> I've got a fix for a gnome-settings-daemon bug (bug 484186), I've linked to a branch, but when I go to nominate it for a release it says there's no release manager
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 484186 in gnome-settings-daemon "Cannot switch Monitor configuration CRTC 58" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/484186
<cnd> is this the right approach?
<bdrung> cnd: you don't nominate a bug for the development release. nomination is for stable release updates.
<cnd> bdrung: ok
<dutchie> Hi, I'm looking at fixing bug 541951 by applying the supplied patch, but I'm not sure how to deal with the .tar.bz file in lp:ubuntu/firefox. Could anybody point me in the right direction?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 541951 in firefox "Firefox 3.6 does not honour lockPref " [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/541951
<micahg> dutchie: I think this is being discussed in #ubuntu-mozillateam ATM
<dutchie> oh, does that exist?
<dutchie> I'll go and ask there
<ari-tczew> bdrung: so do I need to reupload revision?
<bdrung> ari-tczew: yes, would be nice
<ari-tczew> bdrung: after this, do you will upload?
<bdrung> ari-tczew: i will check it and probably upload it
<ari-tczew> bdrung: reuploaded
<bdrung> ari-tczew: you could push a new revision instead of reuploading
<ari-tczew> bdrung: I asked: reupload? you: yes...
<bdrung> ari-tczew: "upload" interpreted as general term. ;)
<bdrung> but anyway
<bdrung> ari-tczew: done
<ari-tczew> thanks
<AJ_> Hello
<AJ_> I need to know how do I get the Ubuntu package manager to know that a new version to my software is available and it needs to update it
<AJ_> Is there something i need to specify in my debian package
<AJ_> ???
<nigelb> no
<AJ_> So I have a debian package which can be downloaded and installed
<nigelb> is it going to be in ubuntu/debian or in a ppa?
<AJ_> its on a website
<AJ_> just like google chrome
<nigelb> as a deb?
<AJ_> yes
<nigelb> in that case, you cannot have package manager show that there is a new version, sorry
<AJ_> So how does google chrome does it
<AJ_> ??
<nigelb> I haven't tried, so I dunno.  probably someone else knows the answer
<AJ_> Doe anyone know the answer
<azeem> AJ_: google chrome just checks back with google whether there's a new version I guess
<AJ_> But i can see google chrome on synaptic package manager listing
<AJ_> so this means package manager checks to see if a new version is available
<nigelb> package manager checks only if a line is added to your sources.list file
<azeem> AJ_: do you have a special chrome APT repository activated in synaptic?
<AJ_> How do I check that
<AJ_> so when i open synaptic package manager and i search for chrome it gives me a list entry with google-chrome-beta   installed-version        current -version         description
<nigelb> AJ_, go to system > Administration > software sources
<nigelb> in the second tab, see if there are more than 2 lines
<AJ_> yes there is a google listing available there
<nigelb> ah, so thats how you get updates to chrome via package manager
<nigelb> you need to have an apt repository
<AJ_> aha
<AJ_> how do i manage to do that
<azeem> as a user or as a developer?
<AJ_> having an apt repository for my application
<azeem> it's probably easiest to have a PPA
<AJ_> as a developer
<azeem> and publish/advertise it to your users
<nigelb> +1 to the PPA suggestion
<AJ_> ok
<AJ_> is there a good tutorial available for setting up PPA
<nigelb> help.launchpad.net should have some
<AJ_> ok
<AJ_> will check it out
<AJ_> thanks a ton guys for ur help
<jcastro> AJ_: the chrome deb works by dropping a google sources.list in /etc/apr/sources.list.d
<jcastro> that should bet /etc/apt I mean
<nigelb> jcastro, yeah, thats what we figured out too.  He's going to set up a PPA for his app :)
<stevecrozz> what's the name of that tool that helps you update debian/control?
<nigelbabu> stevecrozz, what do you want to update?
<stevecrozz> nigelbabu: I'm building an experimental package from an existing one, i was going to add a dependency for one thing
<nigelbabu> stevecrozz, no, I meant what do you want to update in debian/control..
<stevecrozz> the dependencies
<nigelbabu> ah, you have to do that manually I guess
<stevecrozz> nigelbabu: ok, what about the changelog? isn't there a util for that?
<nigelbabu> dch -i
<stevecrozz> ah that's right, thanks
<nigelbabu> and to update maintainer 'update-maintainer'
<stevecrozz> nigelbabu: I'm updating nginx to add http://projects.unbit.it/uwsgi/wiki/RunOnNginx
<stevecrozz> so I need to add a new line to debian/rules, which needs to reference uwsgi
<stevecrozz> do I need to build a package for uWSGI also? or should I just copy the uWSGI source files into the nginx source folder?
<nigelbabu> stevecrozz, sorry, I don't know enough to help you.. hang around and see if others can help
<mcurrington> Hello. Who maintains the package irssi? In apt-cache show it tells me "Ubuntu Core Developers"
<ScottK> That would be who it is.  In Ubuntu almost all packages are team maintained
<arand> mcurrington: "aptitude changelog irssi" and see who does the most changing?
<mcurrington> Thanks
<stevecrozz> after uploading a package with dput is there anything special I need to do to get the builder to build it?
<chrisccoulson> stevecrozz, no, as long as it was accepted
<sistpoty> Laney: mind taking a look at bug #550191? Especially if we should follow debian and drop haskell support on ia64
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 550191 in haskell-utils "please remove haskell-utils (binary, source) (rm'd in unstable)" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/550191
<Laney> sistpoty: you can fix that by syncing hmake
<Laney> assuming it builds
<sistpoty> Laney: *nod*, haven't checked it yet, still on my list ;)
<Laney> sistpoty: I should look at the remaining packages
<Laney> we are close now
<Laney> I saw your bugs about the doc package renaming not providing an upload path, that's disappointing
<Laney> s/upload/upgrade/
<sistpoty> Laney: actually I only found that out since that lead to a FTBFS in ubuntu... the arch:all package with the old name was still available and got drawn in, however it had a versioned dep on haddock that couldn't get fulfilled
<Laney> urgh
<sistpoty> Laney: I don't think the upgrade path is too much of a problem though, it'll only mean that the new -doc package won't get upgraded to, however it doesn't result in installation failures
<Laney> sistpoty: Yes, it's not a big problem, just a bit careless.
<sistpoty> well, things happen, like /me preparing an upload before dinner, uploading it after dinner and forgetting to change anything but changelog :)
<Laney> haha
<Laney> I wonder when pandoc will be finished
<sistpoty> yeah, it's starting to get late for lucid
#ubuntu-motu 2010-04-03
<Laney> (once I started a whole Haskell transition by uploading to the archive instead of my PPA)
<sistpoty> heh
<GhostOnline> Anyone here familiar with the upload process for new packages?
<ScottK> GhostOnline: Yes.
<GhostOnline> SkottK: Cool, I was wondering what I have to do now. I have uploaded a package for review to REVU
<GhostOnline> SkottK: Do I have to link this back to the original bug report?
<ScottK> GhostOnline: Once it's on REVU, if there is someone available, they will look it over, make suggestions, and then once you've resolved the issues if two MOTU advocate for it, it gets uploaded.
<ScottK> Not really.
<ScottK> We are near the end of a development cycle so no one will be looking at new packages until after Lucid is realeased at the end of the month.
<GhostOnline> Ah, pity, but understandable
<GhostOnline> Is that also the case for bugfixes (I have just submitted a debdiff for a Revelation bug)?
<nigelb> GhostOnline, we're in beta 2 freeze, so it will take a week
<nigelb> and you need a release team ack for it too I think.. ScottK ?
<sistpoty> for universe, bug fix only versions don't need an ack from the release team
<GhostOnline> nigelb, sistpoty: AFAIK my previous patches were only reviewed by a MOTU, is this because of the imminent Lucid release?
<ScottK> GhostOnline: Yes.
<ScottK> It would take a very good reason to get a new package into Lucid now.
<ScottK> sistpoty: We have a fortran transition going on?
<alastairp> sistpoty: hi, are you around?
<sistpoty> ScottK: looks like it, or rather very limited bits remain (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2010-March/030521.html)
<sistpoty> alastairp: hi, yes
<ScottK> sistpoty: OK.  I hadn't noticed.  Thanks.
<alastairp> hi, you asked for some more information on one of my bugs - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-musicbrainz2/+bug/552391
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 552391 in python-musicbrainz2 "FeatureFreeze Exception for python-musicbrainz 0.7.2" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<alastairp> I'm chasing down the rdepends now,
<sistpoty> thanks alastairp
<alastairp> but one of them doesn't seem to work in karmic anyway - what's should I be checking in lucid if that's the case?
<sistpoty> ScottK: it's libgfortran2 -> libgfortran3 to be precise
<ScottK> Right.
<ScottK> My bug claim to fame today is getting samba4 to build so it's off the removals list.
<ScottK> bug/big
<sistpoty> alastairp: the upload will need to go to lucid, that's why I'd like to see the packages tested on lucid (testing on karmic might not prove that the package also works in lucid)
<alastairp> yeah, I'm installing lucid atm to test, but if it appears to be broken with the current libs, will that affect getting the newer version in?
<sistpoty> alastairp: I guess if it's broken anyways, it wouldn't too much matter wrt the new version. but please mention what is broken in the bug report, so that we have it on our radar
<alastairp> OK, cool
<alastairp> sistpoty: a query about the buildlog - if I upload a ppa package with distroseries lucid and link to the buildlog on launchpad, is that enough?
<sistpoty> alastairp: yep
 * sistpoty needs sleep, gn8
<mhall119> Hi all, I'm making packages for Ubuntu, should my .orig.tar.gz files contain the debian directory and files?
<mhall119> and also, I've been told the original packages should be available online somewhere, how do I specify that in the package?
<stgraber> if your package has an upstream (so, it's not a native package like a meta-package or ubuntu-specific package), it must have a .orig.tar.gz that doesn't contain debian/
<mhall119> stgraber: I'm changing my qimo packages to be upstream instead of native
<stgraber> the .orig.tar.gz should just be a renammed tarball from upstream
<mhall119> doesn't contain it, ok
<stgraber> so you release qimo-something-1.0.tar.gz upstream, it becomes qimo-something_1.0.orig.tar.gz but the md5 stays the same
<stgraber> then you uncompress it, put your debian/ directory in there and run debuild -S -sa
<stgraber> that way you'll keep the .tar.gz intact and the debian/ will be entirely in the .diff.gz
<mhall119> ok
<stgraber> with nothing else than debian/ in the .diff.gz (as you aren't supposed to patch the upstream tarball without using a patch system like dpatch, quilt, ...)
<mhall119> and I'm supposed to give a url pattern for finding the upstream package, right?
<mhall119> next question, qimo-games is a meta package, so it _only_ has the debian directory
<stgraber> ok, that one should be kept as a native package as you really can't have an upstream tarball for that
<mhall119> (for now anyway)
<stgraber> ideally it should be uploaded in debian and synced in Ubuntu unless it's really Ubuntu specific
<mhall119> it's not, but right now I'm only familiar with the Ubuntu processes
<mhall119> I'll work on debian after I get Qimo 2.0 released
<stgraber> sounds like a good plan
<stgraber> pushing new packages in Debian and just requesting syncs in Ubuntu is usually the best way to maintain your packages on the long term, unless they are too tied to Ubuntu
<mhall119> stgraber: okay, I'm actually going to include some tuxpaint stamps and starters in qimo-games, so it won't be empty
<mhall119> where do I put the url patter for upstream packages?
<stgraber> mhall119: get-orig-src or something similar in debian/rules which should be a call to uscan, then you'll need a debian/watch file containing a regexp to match the URL of your upstream tarball + you should mention it in debian/copyright
<stgraber> I guess that's all documented somewhere :) I unfortunately don't remember the URL to that documentation.
<stgraber> you probably could grab the packaging of ltsp-cluster as it's how highvoltage did that (watch file + get-orig-source target using uscan)
<stgraber> pull-lp-source ltsp-cluster-accountmanager lucid
<stgraber> will get you a package that was done that way (using launchpad as the upstream website where we have our tarballs)
<mhall119> pull-lp-source seems to need some configuration, can I just do a bzr branch?
<stgraber> bzr get lp:~ltsp-cluster-team/ltsp-cluster/packaging.lucid/
<stgraber> inside that one, look in ltsp-cluster-accountmanager/debian/
<mhall119> https://launchpad.net/ltsp-cluster/+download http://launchpad.net/ltsp-cluster/.*/ltsp-cluster-accountmanager-(.*)\.tar\.gz
<mhall119> what does the first url, with the +download do?
<stgraber> it basically says: go to https://launchpad.net/ltsp-cluster/+download and look in the html code for http://launchpad.net/ltsp-cluster/.*/ltsp-cluster-accountmanager-(.*)\.tar\.gz
<stgraber> it'll then take the biggest value of (.*) and download it
<mhall119> ah, ok, so I need a download page as well?
<stgraber> uscan can basically check if you release a new upstream version and download it for you
<stgraber> well, that's an example for launchpad. If you have a regular web server with file listing allowed, it's probably even easier
<mhall119> what if I don't have file listing allowed?
<stgraber> then you'll need some kind of download page as it won't be able to guess what would be your next upstream version
<stgraber> a download page is simply a list of link pointing to your tarballs
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> stgraber: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/qimo-session
<mhall119> and also qimo-games and qimo-wallpaper
<mhall119> can you check them out and see if they look alright
<mhall119> highvoltage: ^^^
<mhall119> uploading a new copy of qimo-wallpaper, I was missing the GPL and CC-BY-SA license files
<xteejx> Hey guys
<xteejx> I *think* it's MOTU that deals with adobe-flashplugin? Regarding bug 508799...is this correct? Proof seems to be at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adobe-flashplugin where Karmic has 10.0.45.2-1karmic1 and Lucid for some reason has version 10.0.32.18-1karmic2, which doesn't seem to make any sense. Won't this cause confusion and possibly upgrade problems?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 508799 in adobe-flashplugin "[lucid] flash version in older releases is older upstream version" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/508799
<geser> xteejx: nope, as adobe-flashplugin is in the partner archive it's out of MOTU scope
<geser> and yes for the upgrade problems
<geser> I assume it's still the same version when lucid was created based on karmic
<xteejx> geser: It is yeah, and Karmic/Jaunty were updated, Lucid wasn't
<mhall119> stgraber: highvoltage: uploading new packages for all 3, because I was missing version=3 in my watch files
<xteejx> Not too sure who to grab for this one... i.e. partner upload
<geser> xteejx: try contacting https://edge.launchpad.net/~brian-thomason as he sponsored/did the uploads. So he is either the right person to contact or know who is.
<xteejx> geser: Thanks geser
<sebner> huhu geser :)
<geser> Hi sebner
<ScottK> It would be good if someone who knows something about Tex packages could sort out the *tex related NBS: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/NBS/
<nigelb> query ubottu
<randomaction> ScottK: some my patches seem to have reached Debian, so I'll request syncs
<randomaction> ScottK: also, some of these are false (e.g. dependencies on tetex-* | texlive-*)
<ScottK> randomaction: Great.  Sounds good.
<kobrien> hey guys, not sure where to ask. I'm patching a bug in lighttpd. I'm wondering if I'm to update the debian/control file as described here. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix I don't wish to become the maintainer but it seems i'm instructed to edit this.
<crimsun> kobrien: why you instead of Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com> ?
<kobrien> is that the appropriate thing to do?
<ScottK> Almost certainly.
<kobrien> oh ok. thanks for clearing that up. *new to this*
<RoAkSoAx> kobrien, are you trying to patch a bug for lucid?
<ScottK> kobrien: Welcome.  We're glad to have you.
<kobrien> RoAkSoAx: yes, lighttpd won't bind to port 80 at the moment cause of an ipv6 issue.
<RoAkSoAx> kobrien, you have to comment a line in lighttpd.conf
<RoAkSoAx> so that It won't load the ipv6 script
<kobrien> RoAkSoAx: it works if you bind ipv6 to localhost instead of it being randomlu assigned.
<RoAkSoAx> kobrien, if you comment: include_shell "/usr/share/lighttpd/use-ipv6.pl" in lighttpd.conf it will bind the port
<RoAkSoAx> kobrien, and you might want to check http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=560837
<ubottu> Debian bug 560837 in lighttpd "lighttpd listened on ipv6 only after upgrade" [Critical,Open]
<kobrien> RoAkSoAx: will do
<RoAkSoAx> kobrien, What I was actually planing to do is to comment that line by default in the config file for now
<kobrien> RoAkSoAx: binding it to locahost in ipv6 seems like a better plan, no?
<RoAkSoAx> kobrien, well this bug was supposed to be fixed in debian but it seems it is not
<kobrien> indeed
<jpds> Killing IPv6 by default sounds like a Bad Idea.
<kobrien> agreed
<RoAkSoAx> kobrien, oh ok, now I see what went wrong. Debian maintainer *forgot* to comment the line in lighttpd.conf
<RoAkSoAx> kobrien, take a look to what upstream recommends: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=560837#38
<ubottu> Debian bug 560837 in lighttpd "lighttpd listened on ipv6 only after upgrade" [Critical,Open]
 * kobrien reads
<cnd> nhandler: paultag sent me a note you were asking about alt+drag in rinputd/remotux
<cnd> are you referring to just a normal drag event?
<RoAkSoAx> kobrien, im going to follow their suggestion and comment the line in the lighttpd.conf and upload it :)
 * ScottK notes that the buildds are almost caught up, so people should get busy fixing stuff and uploading ...
<kobrien> RoAkSoAx, way ahead of you
<RoAkSoAx> ScottK, do I need to contact someone to push my recent upload?
<ScottK> RoAkSoAx: No.  I'll push it in a moment.
<RoAkSoAx> ScottK, awesome. Thank you :)
<ScottK> RoAkSoAx: Is http://bugs.debian.org#48 going to be a problem?
<RoAkSoAx> ScottK, which one?
<ScottK> Comment 48
<ScottK> About running on ports other than port 80
 * RoAkSoAx checking
<RoAkSoAx> ScottK, it is not supposed to, I personally check it when I uploaded 1.4.26-1.1ubuntu1 and the upgrade didn't fail
<ScottK> As it happens, I'm working on a project where lighttpd gets run on !port 80 and I'm trying to get them to switch to Ubuntu.  Breaking that wouldn't help.
<RoAkSoAx> ScottK, let me recheck
<ScottK> RoAkSoAx: So you could listen on !port80 when something like Apache owned port 80?
<RoAkSoAx> ScottK, yes
<ScottK> OK.
<RoAkSoAx> ScottK, im gonna recheck just in case
<RoAkSoAx> though this last change only makes not load ipv6 by default
<ScottK> RoAkSoAx: OK.  I'll hold off.  Let m eknow.
<RoAkSoAx> ScottK, ok, first step, I installed lighttpd while running nginx bindin port 80, it will fail to start because by default lighttpd also uses port 80, but changing the port lighttpd works. Now Im  going to try the upgrade
<ScottK> Cool
<ScottK> RoAkSoAx: I'm heading out for a bit.  Let me know how it turns out and I'll accept it when I get back.  If you need to change something, just reupload (with the same version), I can reject the wrong one).
<RoAkSoAx> ScottK, ok will do :)
<mhall119> nixternal: hey
<RoAkSoAx> ScottK, Ok. If I upgrade and choose not to replace "/etc/lighttpd.conf", it will upgrade successfully.
<RoAkSoAx> ScottK, if I upgrade and choose to replace "/etc/lighttpd.conf" with new package maintainers version, then the upgrade will not fail, however lighttpd will fail to start "invoke-rc.d: initscript lighttpd, action "start" failed.". This is because by replacing it defaults to port 80 which is bind by nginx already. So it is just matter to change the port number again in the config and will start successfully.
<RoAkSoAx> ScottK, However, If we keep 1.4.26-1.1ubuntu1 and not upload 1.4.26-1.1ubuntu2, whenever we upgrade, it will fail to start even if we change the default port for lighttpd.conf, because ipv6 will try to bind port 80, which si already bind by nginx. So, this upload actually fixes this by disabling by default ipv6
<kobrien> hi, I've generated a patch. what do I need to upload? the debdiff?
<RoAkSoAx> kobrien, yes
<kobrien> and only yhr debdiff?
<kobrien> the*
<ScottK> RoAkSoAx: Sounds like what you have is good.
<ScottK> RoAkSoAx: Should I go ahead and accept it then?
<kobrien> having patched this lighttpd thing, will I only upload a debdiff file, or do I send one of these archives generated?
<RoAkSoAx> ScottK, yes :)
<ScottK> RoAkSoAx: Accepted.
<RoAkSoAx> ScottK, thank you :)
<kobrien> launchpad doesn't seem to think my debdiff is a patch
<AnAnt> kobrien: that happened with me recently too
<AnAnt> Hello, is it late to request a sync from Debian ?
<kobrien> pff, my fix for lighttpd doesn't break ipv6
<AnAnt> pyfribidi 0.10.0-2 has been in testing since 3/3, someone just notified me that it isn't in lucid
<kobrien> and the bug was assigned to me, way to go around me
<kobrien> waste of an hour
<ScottK> AnAnt: It's not too late.
<AnAnt> but I still need to provide all info about it ?
<AnAnt> actually, when was the last rebuild of packages done ?
<RoAkSoAx> kobrien, your patch is a good idea, however, the purpose of enabling IPv6 by default is to make ipv6 listen to any instead of binding only to localhost
<RoAkSoAx> so it should listen on *any* address and not only *localhost*
#ubuntu-motu 2010-04-04
<kobrien> RoAkSoAx: doesn't it bind to localhost by default on ipv4?
<amanda_> i need lots of help
<kobrien> amanda_: state the issue
<amanda_> i cant get sound
<amanda_> i hear it faintly in the speakers but there is no way to turn it up all of the volume controols are all the way up and i know its not the speakers
<amanda_> I know nothing about linux im very very new to it
<kobrien> amanda_: the support channel is #ubuntu
<amanda_> ok how do i get to that
<kobrien> type /join #ubuntu
<kobrien> you could also try the ubuntu forums
<kobrien> here is the beginner forum: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=326
<kobrien> with the beginners guide. enjoy.
<lfaraone> If two bzr branches (from Debian and Ubuntu) have no common ancestor, how can I merge them together? (I want to discard all ubuntu changes other than the changelog, ideally)
<lfaraone> (since the ubuntu delta can be dropped)
<wrapster>  in the postinst script i cannot execute how do i execute shell commands?coz one in particular called 'update-ca-certificates' fails if written inside the postinst script.
<wrapster> but anywhere else if i write its working fine.
<wrapster> http://pastie.org/900511;there is a part of the script.
<wrapster> http://pastie.org/900511
<wrapster> thats the link
<geser> wrapster: you have to figure out why it fails. Try adding set -x near the top of the update-ca-certificates so see where (and perhaps why) it fails.
<arand> I find myself apt-getting build-deps, copying the "will be installed" output from apt (and sedding it to get a nice pasteable package list) to be able to remove these again when the build is completed, is there a better way to do this?
<_ruben> arand: when using for instance pbuilder, that'll be automated for you
<arand> _ruben: Indeed, but outside it's worse, seems like there are no real good *simple* ways, if one is preemptive one can always do "apt-get --simulate build-dep xxx|grep "^Inst"|awk '{print $2}' | tr -s '\n' ' ' > deps_remove" but it's not properly convenient...
<_ruben> arand: the more reason to use utils like pbuilder? :)
<arand> _ruben: true...
<_ruben> i either use a pbuilder machine, or scrap boxes where i dont care about any (build)packages being left behind
<Annaa> http://tinypic.zapto.org/2kn4m8.png?t=1270382236 do my breasts look to big?
<arand> stgraber: I've been poking a bit in getting your fix for pastebin.com into earlier pastebinit. Karmic and Jaunty seems ok, but Hardy's version is giving me troubles, anyways, what I've got so far is up on Bug #526849 .
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 526849 in pastebinit "pastes to pastebin.com no longer work" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526849
<ari-tczew> bdrung: ping
<bdrung> ari-tczew: pong
<ari-tczew> bdrung: you have done 2 SRUs for me, but these packages doesn't exist yet, what happens?
<bdrung> ari-tczew: they have to be accepted. look at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+queue?queue_state=1
<bdrung> (or similar)
<ari-tczew> bdrung: when these packages will be moved to release/updates?
<bdrung> ari-tczew: first they have to be accepted, then they appear in -proposed, after verification (done in the bug report) they are copied to -updates after some time
<ari-tczew> ok thanks
<nigelb> can someone help me make sense of this? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/42069188/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-i386.vlc_1.0.5-2ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<nigelb> I wanted to get it into ubuntu but it isn't building
<nigelb> the only delta from current version is an extra translation to the .desktop file
<james_w> nigelb: looks to be missing an #include in at least the the first .h file mentioned
<nigelb> james_w, but, how did it build for the repos?
<james_w> nigelb: it's possible the compiler version changed if it wasn't built recently
<james_w> gcc gets stricter each release
<nigelb> oooh.  lemme hunt for whats missing :)
<hyperair> james_w: could you ack banshee 1.6.0-1 please?
<james_w> not right now
<hyperair> mm do we have some kind of freeze that prevents this?
<nigelb> beta 2 freeze right?
 * hyperair thought beta freezes only applied to main package
<hyperair> s
<nigelb> I have like 3 or 4 bugs waiting for thursday :)
<james_w> hyperair: no, I was just about to leave :-)
<hyperair> james_w: ah okay nevermind then =p
<james_w> I can't see the bug, where is it?
<hyperair> er i dputted using syncpackage.
<hyperair> "[ubuntu/lucid] banshee 1.6.0-1 (Waiting for approval)"
<james_w> then it's caught by the beta freeze
<james_w> it will get waved through soon enough
<hyperair> i see. okay, thanks.
<nigelb> hyperair, "-queuebot/#ubuntu-release- New package: banshee (universe) [1.5.6-1 → 1.6.0-1]"
<hyperair> nigelb: what's that?
 * hyperair has never heard of this queuebot
<nigelb> join #ubuntu-release
<nigelb> its the bot that resides there
<hyperair> aah
<hyperair> so is it supposed to be acked by an ubuntu-release person or an archive admin now?
 * nigelb looks to wiki
<nigelb> I think yes for main https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess
<hyperair> =\
<hyperair> i really meant to ask which one =\
 * nigelb is you clueless, you're the MOTU here :D
<ScottK> hyperair: Is there an FFe for banshee?
<sebner> ScottK: only bugfixes. from RC to final
<ScottK> Oh, OK.
<ScottK> 1.5.6-1 → 1.6.0-1 did not look like an RC from just the numbers.
<hyperair> 1.5.1 upwards was beta
<hyperair> 1.6.0 is the final number
<sebner> ScottK: nvm, 1.5.x was everything from beta to RC :D
<ScottK> It's in.
<hyperair> final version*
<hyperair> thanks
<ScottK> Right, if one isn't familiar with Banshee development, that's not clear.
<ScottK> hyperair: If it's a bug fix only release, it's helpful to mention that in debian/changelog.
<hyperair> ScottK: ah okay, i'll do that next time.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<sebner> ScottK: \o/
<mhall119> I need some MOTU help
<mhall119> I have 3 new packages that I would like to get included in Lucid
<nigelb> mhall119, a bit too late.  now you need FFE for them
<mhall119> Packages are in REVU, bugs are in Launchpad, I attached the orginal upstream and .diff.gz
<mhall119> nigelb: I know, that's what I'm working on
<nhandler> mhall119: Why do you need them?
<mhall119> nhandler: they are for Qimo, and the Edubuntu guys were wanting them for their release too
<mhall119> it's mostly artwork
<mhall119> but also an X session startup script
<mhall119> so I have the packages, I have the bug, I subscribed ubuntu-release to the  bug
<mhall119> I attached the diffs and original packages to the bug report
<mhall119> and described each package in the comments
<mhall119> is there anything else I need to do for FFE?
<nigelb> build log and install log?
<nigelb> oh wait, not needed :)
<mhall119> nothing's being compiled
<mhall119> the only non-artwork are shell scripts
<mhall119> and config files
<nigelb> mhall119, bribe nhandler :D
<mhall119> I'll let him borrow cjohnston some more if he gets me an exception ;)
<sistpoty> build log is needed, even if nothing is compiled (still a binary package from a source package is created, right?)
<mhall119> highvoltage and stgraber were helping me with packaging
<mhall119> sistpoty: no
<nhandler> nigelb: He'll want to bribe an Archive Admin. They need to push it through NEW. Can you post some bug numbers mhall119 ?
<mhall119> sistpoty: the only binaries are images
<nigelb> mhall119, no.. what he meant is.. isn't a deb created?
<sistpoty> mhall119: but they live in a binary package?
<mhall119> bug 522720
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 522720 in qimo "[needs-packaging] qimo-session" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/522720
<mhall119> bug 522729
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 522729 in qimo "[needs-packaging] qimo-games" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/522729
<sistpoty> (otherwise I'd immediately reject the FFe :P)
<mhall119> bug 522731
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 522731 in qimo "[needs-packaging] qimo-wallpaper" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/522731
<mhall119> sistpoty: I'm not sure what you mean
<nhandler> mhall119: Why are they Fix Committed?
<sistpoty> mhall119: you upload a source package to launchpad, and there a binary package (.deb) is created. otherwise noone can install your package ;)
<mhall119> because I dput them in revu, should I not have done that?
<mhall119> sistpoty: I uploaded the source package to revu
<nhandler> mhall119: They still need to get reviewed and acked by developers in addition to the FFe
<mhall119> nhandler: I know, I'm trying to find reviewers, like I said highvoltage and stgraber had been helping me
<mhall119> but with it being Easter weekend and all....
<nigelb> mhall119, can give me a revu link?  I'll try to get a build log
<mhall119> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/qimo-session
<mhall119> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/qimo-games
<mhall119> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/qimo-wallpaper
<nigelb> nhandler, shouldn't the bugs be opened against ubuntu and not in qemo project?
<mhall119> I didn't know, I just put them in my project
<nhandler> nigelb: Yes. I missed that part.
<mhall119> nhandler: should I add Ubuntu to "Also affects distribution"?
<sistpoty> FFe bug should somehow show up in our worklist (that is bugs of state new, with ubuntu-release as subscriber) ;)
<mhall119> sistpoty: ok, I'll set them back to new
<sistpoty> mhall119: thanks
<mhall119> okay, if it's "new" in ubuntu, can I leave it "fix committed" in qimo?
<sistpoty> mhall119: sure
<mhall119> ok, done
<nigelb> mhall119, building
<mhall119> thanks everyone for helping me
<nigelb> it builds.. I'll attach a log to the bug
<mhall119> thanks nigelb
<mhall119> should I put a comment in the bugs stating why i think these packages should be included in a FFE?
<nigelb> mhall119, I've added one build log.  will finish the others in a few minutes :)
<mhall119> thanks
<mhall119> is there anything I need to do to let ubuntu-release know I'm asking for a FFE?
<nigelb> sistpoty, don't you generally ask for screenshots, etc?
<sistpoty> nigelb: screenhots are a good way to demonstrate that you've tested the packages
<nigelb> mhall119, ^
<mhall119> screenshots of what?
<nigelb> your package in lucid
<mhall119> it's not a single program though
<sebner> huhu sistpoty :)
<mhall119> it's an X session + artwork + game dependencies
<sistpoty> hi sebner
<mhall119> I have screenshots of it running, build on one of the Lucid Alphas
<mhall119> but it won't look like Lucid
<mhall119> it'll look like Qimo
<nigelb> isnt that the whole point of the package?
<mhall119> yes, I'm just not sure what a screenshot of it is going to contribute to reviewers
<nigelb> generally shows that it installs sucessfuly
<mhall119> okay, you want just a screenshot of the desktop?
<mhall119> like this http://qimo4kids.com/image.axd?picture=2010%2f2%2fAlpha2Screenshot.png
<nigelb> mhall119, is this what happens when installing the session package?
<mhall119> not immediately, no
<mhall119> you have to pick "Qimo Session" from GDM
<nigelb> yeah, well this is the package at work?
<nigelb> if so, helps, put it in
<mhall119> nigelb: yes, that's the package at work
<mhall119> sistpoty: should I "Nominate for Release" to Lucid in the Ubuntu bug?
<sistpoty> mhall119: no, we use FFe bugs instead of nominations to handle FFe's
<mhall119> sistpoty: is there anything I need to do to label these as FFe bugs?
<mhall119> also, I added a screenshot to bug 522720
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 522720 in qimo/2.0 "[needs-packaging] qimo-session" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/522720
<sistpoty> mhall119: no, already showing up in the queue
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> sistpoty: if there's anything I'm missing, just let me know and I'll get is ASAP
<sistpoty> mhall119: you're missing someone with time to review the FFe ;) (sorry, gotta run myself now)
<sistpoty> <- afk, cya
<mhall119> I know, I just got my final artwork in a few days ago
<mhall119> thanks for all the help sistpoty
<sistpoty> yw
<mhall119> and nigelb and nhandler
<nigelb> np  :)
<lfaraone> If two bzr branches (from Debian and Ubuntu) have no common ancestor, how can I merge them together? (I want to discard all ubuntu changes other than the changelog, ideally)
<lfaraone> (since the ubuntu delta can be dropped)
<geser> lfaraone: why merge if only the changelog remains? that sounds like a sync
<lfaraone> geser: well, we also need to change the epoch.
<lfaraone> (aside: would it be worthwhile to ask debian to increment the epoch as well so we can avoid this in the future? )
<geser> you could at least try
<geser> and I have no idea how to merge if both branches have no common ancestor
<james_w> lfaraone: which package?
<lfaraone> james_w: squeak-vm, which was just dropped from the archive for FTBFS
<lfaraone> (I think I saw a ub-devel-announce email about it)
<lfaraone> james_w: bug 552720
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 552720 in squeak-vm "please merge 3.11.3+svn2147-1 from Debian testing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/552720
<maxb> How much point is there in retaining the Ubuntu history at this point?
<nigelb> wouldn't just sync-ing the debian package be enough?
<nigelb> the changelog would be preserved anyway I think
<maxb> 1) syncs don't preserve changelogs
<maxb> 2) apparently there's an epoch change needed
<nigelb> ah
<lfaraone> maxb: yes, Ubuntu has an epoch of 1 whereas Debian has no epoch.
<maxb> that sucks
<maxb> Unfortunately there's no way to fix that
<maxb> Unless the Debian maintainer is feeling very generous indeed and willing to accept a needless epoch in their package to work around Ubuntu's mistake
<james_w> anyway, you can merge unrelated branches with "bzr merge -r0..-1 other-branch"
<lfaraone> james_w: okay, thanks.
<lfaraone> great, 148 conflicts.,
<lfaraone> For some reason dput is not including the orig.tar.gz in my upload. How can I fix that?
<lfaraone> (to a PPA)
<ScottK> lfaraone: -S -sa
<lfaraone> Implicit pointer conversion is fatal on PPA builds, is it the same way for the Ubuntu archive?
<lfaraone> ( re https://edge.launchpad.net/~lfaraone/+archive/ppa/+build/1625819/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-amd64.squeak-vm_1:3.11.3+svn2147-1ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz )
<ScottK> Should be.
<geser> yes, it's fatal on amd64
<geser> lfaraone: the problem is "warning: implicit declaration of function" which can be fixed by including the missing header for the declaration
<lfaraone> geser: okay. my apologies, I know absolutely no C.
<ScottK> lfaraone: I don't either, but Google can usually help you figure out which one is missing.
<geser> lfaraone: give me a minute and I might have a patch for this for you
<nigelb> can someone with c foo help me with http://launchpadlibrarian.net/42069188/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-i386.vlc_1.0.5-2ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz ?
<lfaraone> geser: thanks :)
<ScottK> nigelb: http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-814334-start-0.html
<nigelb> ScottK, ouch.  nothing can be done?
<ScottK> nigelb: https://trac.videolan.org/vlc/ticket/3185
<ScottK> nigelb: BTW, I have no C foo, those are in the top few Google hits on that error.
<geser> nigelb: give me a moment to find the right headers for you
<nigelb> ScottK, ugh! I always forgot to look in google
<mdeslaur> nigelb, ScottK: there seems to be a patch for newer xulrunner support in the following gentoo bug: http://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=290318
<nigelb> geser, thank you :)
<ubottu> bugs.gentoo.org bug 290318 in Applications "media-video/vlc broken nsplugin support with xulrunner-1.9.2*" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<mdeslaur> nigelb: http://cvs.rpmfusion.org/viewvc/rpms/vlc/devel/vlc-1.0.4-xulrunner-192.patch?revision=1.1&root=free&view=markup
<sebner> geser is tehh workhorse! :D
<kobrien> I'm a C coder, can i be of assistance?
<nigelb> geser, http://cvs.rpmfusion.org/viewvc/rpms/vlc/devel/vlc-1.0.4-xulrunner-192.patch?revision=1.1&root=free&view=markup looks sane?
<nigelb> mdeslaur, that was a lot of reading material :)
<nigelb> thanks
<geser> nigelb: yes, from a quick look (at least it should fix some errors)
<nigelb> geser, thanks, I'll try a build with that patch :)
<ScottK> kobrien: We can always use help.
<kobrien> ScottK: :) cool
<ScottK> geser: Got any C stuff kobrien could help on?
<ScottK> lucas: Since taktuk would build with the autotools-dev we have in Lucid (and it's way too late to update it), what's your plan to fix it?
<nigelb> ScottK, kobrien: we could always use help with patch review :)
<ScottK> nigelb: Could you help kobrien get started?
<nigelb> ScottK, sure :)
<nigelb> kobrien, here's the link to reviewers team wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReviewersTeam
<kobrien> nigelb: ok, lets see
<nigelb> kobrien, and here's the reviewers queue.  if you feel you can understand a patch, pick it, test it, and review according to review guide https://bugs.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-reviewers/+subscribedbugs
<kobrien> nigelb: cool
<geser> kobrien: if you look for some C/C++ related problems to fix: search http://udd.debian.org/cgi-bin/ubuntu_ftbfs.cgi for "invalid conversion"
<geser> kobrien: e.g. http://people.ubuntuwire.org/~lucas/ubuntu-nbs/32/vdr-plugin-epgsearch_0.9.24-3_llucid32.buildlog or http://people.ubuntuwire.org/~lucas/ubuntu-nbs/32/vdr-plugin-extrecmenu_1.1-8build1_llucid32.buildlog
<geser> there are some more
<lucas> ScottK: it's probably quite easy to fix taktuk to build with an older autotools-dev
<geser> I don't know how hard or easy they are to fix
<kobrien> i've applied for membership of the reviewers team
<ScottK> lucas: Could you take that on or find someone to manage it?
<lucas> ScottK: yes, will do
<ScottK> lucas: Thanks.
<lucas> ScottK: you care about taktuk?
<ScottK> lucas: No.  Autofoo and I don't get along.
<lfaraone> geser: back, sorry, had to restart.
<geser> lfaraone: http://paste.ubuntu.com/409193/ this should fix the FTBFS
<geser> someone more familiar with the source might have a better fix for it
<geser> and contact upstream that they should also fix the other implicit declarations
<lfaraone> geser: thanks, building in PPA now.
<lfaraone> what's the best way to detect at build-time if a package is being built for Ubuntu?
<c_korn> lfaraone: if [ "$(lsb_release -is)" = "Ubuntu" ] ; then echo blub ; fi
<lfaraone> c_korn: hm. I tried to use http://paste.ubuntu.com/409201/ in my rules file, but when I sent it off for PPA building it looks like the "else" code was executed.
<c_korn> lfaraone: you need the quotes
<lfaraone> c_korn: mk. would it be worth reuploading to Debian to fix that (I'm DM) so we can sync rather than merge,
<lfaraone> ... or is that too trivial.
<c_korn> lfaraone: I am not a MOTU actually. but syncing is always easier than merging.
<c_korn> I already included that in the scilab package in Debian
<c_korn> s/already/also/
<lfaraone> geser: there's one error remaining: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/43108938/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-amd64.squeak-vm_1%3A3.11.3%2Bsvn2147-1ubuntu1.pp1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<lfaraone> c_korn: very odd: unless I'm reading https://edge.launchpad.net/~lfaraone/+archive/ppa/+build/1625944 wrong, https://edge.launchpad.net/~lfaraone/+archive/ppa/+build/1625944/+files/autokey_0.61.7-2~preppa1_all.deb is depending on  "-qt", when it should be "-gtk" on Ubuntu. ( DSC: https://edge.launchpad.net/~lfaraone/+archive/ppa/+files/autokey_0.61.7-2~preppa1.dsc)
<lfaraone> c_korn: (I changed to the test you provided)
<c_korn> lfaraone: just add an echo command to see which branch it takes
<lfaraone> c_korn: so I'd write at the end, "echo debian/autokey.substvars contains `cat debian/autokey.substvars`", right?
<c_korn> echo akdefaulttype=gtk | tee debian/autokey.substvars;
<lfaraone> c_korn: per http://launchpadlibrarian.net/43113334/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-i386.autokey_0.61.7-2~preppa3_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz , it's expanding the lsb_release command to ""
<c_korn> try with: if [ "$$(lsb_release -is)" = "Ubuntu" ] ; then
<c_korn> if [ "$$(lsb_release --id -s)" = "Ubuntu" ] ; then
<c_korn> I use this successfully in the scilab package
#ubuntu-motu 2011-03-28
<hyperair> sb levelclear -level clientcrap,crap,joins,parts,quits,nicks,clientnotice
<dholbach> good morning
<AnAnt> Hello, can someone run this on natty: apt-cache rdepends libswt-gtk-3.5-java
<AnAnt> or: apt-cache rdepends libswt-gtk-3.5-java
<AnAnt> or: apt-cache rdepends libswt-gtk-3.6-java
<dholbach> AnAnt, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/586395/
<AnAnt> dholbach: thanks
<AnAnt> hmmm, so why is swt-gtk in main then ? all rdepends are in universe/multiverse ?
<soren> AnAnt: Eucalyptus build-depends on it
<AnAnt> ah
<AnAnt> thanks
<soren> Sure
 * JackyAlcine will be right back.
<JRBeer> "/format own_msg {ownmsgnick $2 {ownnick $[-9]0}}$1"
<JRBeer> "/format own_msg_channel {ownmsgnick $3 {ownnick $[-9]0}{msgchannel $1}}$2"
<JRBeer> "/format pubmsg_me {pubmsgmenick $2 {menick $[-9]0}}$1"
<JRBeer> "/format pubmsg_me_channel {pubmsgmenick $3 {menick $[-9]0}{msgchannel $1}}$2"
<JRBeer> "/format pubmsg_hilight {pubmsghinick $0 $3 $[-9]1}$2"
<JRBeer> "/format pubmsg_hilight_channel {pubmsghinick $0 $4 $[-9]1{msgchannel $2}}$3"
<JRBeer> "/format pubmsg {pubmsgnick $2 {pubnick $[-9]0}}$1"
<JRBeer> "/format pubmsg_channel {pubmsgnick $3 {pubnick $[-9]0}{msgchannel $1}}$2"
<Pici> okay then.
<tumbleweed> broder: lp:~stefanor/ubuntu-dev-tools/extra-scripts (a few bits and pieces I've written but haven't added to trunk because I haven't seen demand / testing)
<broder> tumbleweed: sweet. i'll check it out
<micahg> SpamapS: BTW, we now have a mozjs in /usr/lib, so we can clean up the hackery in mongodb
<micahg> SpamapS: and congrats :)
<tumbleweed> indeed, congrats
<SpamapS> micahg: YES! (re the mozjs) .. I saw that happening and meant to ^5 you :)
<micahg> SpamapS: chrisccoulson did that all :)
<SpamapS> We should buy him dinner in Budapest. :)
<SpamapS> I have some friends using MongoDB on Maverick and they've held off moving up to the latest mongo because they feel our packages are of higher quality than upstream's.
<SpamapS> I was shocked to hear that. ;)
<SpamapS> I told them its largely Antonin Kral's excellent debian maintainership.
<micahg> cool, that's good to hear
* ari-tczew changed the topic of #ubuntu-motu to: Archive: feature freeze | Want to get involved with the MOTU? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing | Sponsor queue: http://bit.ly/fz6AyQ | http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs | http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/NBS | http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/bugs/rcbugs/ | Congrats to new core-dev: SpamapS
<broder> tumbleweed: looking at list-sponsorships. it requires a dateutil.parser - is that a py2.7-ism?
<tumbleweed> broder: python-dateutil
<broder> tumbleweed: does ubuntu-dev-tools have rules about weak dependencies for scripts? it seems like for third-party packages, at least, it would be nice to catch the ImportError and print something a bit more user friendly
<tumbleweed> yeah, we do that. These scripts are a bit scrappier, though :)
 * tumbleweed tidies it up
<broder> hmm...it's not finding anything for me in natty
<broder> (sponsoring SpamapS)
<broder> maybe i imagined it. or only sponsored srus?
<tumbleweed> it also won't pick up archive-admin syncs
 * broder nods. that's reasonable for a first cut
<tumbleweed> and the list archives it downloads can be rather big
<broder> is there a particular reason to require specifying the sponsor? e.g., when i get around to doing enough and applying for core-dev, i'd want to be able to use this to track down my sponsors for endorsements
<tumbleweed> I just wrote it from the standpoint of someone giving endorsements
<broder> tumbleweed: when i applied for motu, i looked up who had sponsored me and e-mailed each of them asking for support
<tumbleweed> I think both modes are useful
<tumbleweed> yeah I did that too
<ari-tczew> broder: when I found people who would like to do 'dedicated sponsoring' for me, I'm subscribing sponsor to bug and comment that I'd like to be sponsored by John Doe.
<ari-tczew> (I'm going to apply for core-dev in future as well)
<ari-tczew> it's informal contract with sponsors ;-)
<ari-tczew> and big thanks to they for their time
<broder> i've always been on the fence about asking specific people to sponsor. personally, i prefer to just throw it to the queue, especially since the queue works these days
<tumbleweed> yeah, I'm also undecided. I worked with quite a few sponsors in Ubuntu, but only had a single mentor in Debian
<ari-tczew> broder: I've opened cooperation with sponsors via dedicated sponsoring to get endorsements from they - via sponsors queue it can't be guaranteed.
<ari-tczew> ~15 uploads and ask they for comment.
<ari-tczew> (endorsement)
<ari-tczew> However, some people blame me for this way. They think that I should use sponsors queue, so it's sometimes hard to lead dedicated sponsoring.
<bdrung> ari-tczew: do you subscribe ubuntu-sponsors when you have a dedicated sponsor?
<cody-somerville> ari-tczew, I'd recommend having item in sponsorship queue like normal then asking sponsors you work with regularly if they can take care of it.
<ari-tczew> bdrung: of course no :)
<cody-somerville> (that way someone else can sponsor it your regular sponsors are busy)
<ari-tczew> cody-somerville: what's the point? only making sponsors overview busy.
<bdrung> ari-tczew: that depends if your sponsor has the time for it.
<ari-tczew> cody-somerville: but when I'd like to be sponsored by sponsor 'X', I don't want to get it uploaded by someone else, so I don't need to subscribe ubuntu-sponsors.
<broder> ari-tczew: Looks like at least one of the endorsements I got on my MOTU application was essentially for a single sponsorship
<broder> Though it involved sponsoring the same bug into, like, 10 different places :)
<ari-tczew> broder: endorsement based on 1 upload? then it should be rather a comment instead endorsement ;-)
<broder> ari-tczew: No, one patch. Just uploaded to several different releases/SRUs/backports/etc.
<ari-tczew> bdrung: when my dedicated sponsor doesn't have time, he gives me a note that I should find someone else. It works. ;-)
<cody-somerville> ari-tczew, wouldn't you like to get your change into Ubuntu as quick as possible?
<broder> But I don't see why someone couldn't endorse based on a single upload, if that was combined with non-upload-driven interactions on IRC, mailing lists, etc. I'd certainly do that
<ari-tczew> cody-somerville: it depends what is it.
<cody-somerville> ari-tczew, So you're saying you see value in getting your changes reviewed by people with domain expertise?
<cody-somerville> Makes sense.
<ari-tczew> cody-somerville: as quick as possible - hmm, sounds like Quick Response. ;-)
<ari-tczew> cody-somerville: yes
<ari-tczew> broder: I don't say that it can't be endorsement. Personally I would to ask sponsor for do more uploads for me and give _really_ and _strong_ endorsement.
<ari-tczew> That's my strategy.
<ari-tczew> ATM I have 8 sponsors to pick up endorsement from they.
<ari-tczew> All of them are done for main.
<ari-tczew> Average: 8-9 uploads per sponsor.
<ari-tczew> I had to ask bdrung to not sponsoring me cause I have done a lot of uploads by bdrung. ;-)
<Amoz> hi guys :)
<ari-tczew> bdrung: please don't take it as bad or something, it's just statistic issue.
<ari-tczew> s/issue/case
<ari-tczew> hi Amoz
<Amoz> I might be in the wrong channel  now but, I'd like to learn how to package a kernel and can't find any information. anyone willing to give a pointer?
<ari-tczew> #ubuntu-kernel exists?
<broder> Amoz: are you just trying to create packages from a kernel source tree?
<broder> (as opposed to starting from an already Ubuntu-ified kernel)
<broder> For that, you might be interested in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<Amoz> broder, actually I'd like to learn how to create a source package so I can upload it to the build farm on LP
<Amoz> also, I'm trying to use the latest 2.6.38 but can't find the Ubuntu-fied sources for that one
<Amoz> sureley I'm missing out on something obvious here, but hey, I'm new to this =)
<broder> Any particular reason you're starting with the kernel? It's quite likely *the* most complicated package in Ubuntu
<Amoz> broder, I like challenges
<Amoz> ;)
<broder> It's also highly specialized, and requires a lot of knowledge that won't apply to anything else
<tumbleweed> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel btw (and seriously, I can't work out how to do things in the kernel packages easily)
<Amoz> I can imagine that
<Amoz> is it really that hard then?
<tumbleweed> that's why we have nice people in #ubuntu-kernel to do prepare builds when we want to test packages :)
<tumbleweed> s/packages/patches/
<Amoz> I can get my own kernel to work, is it that much harder to package it then?
<broder> It sounds to me like your thought process is something like "if I can handle the kernel packages, I can take on anything", and I don't think that's really true
<broder> But if you're still interested, I think the links tumbleweed and I sent are an excellent place to start
<Amoz> mostly I'd like to do it so I can get my custom kernels distributed to all my computers easily
<Amoz> and would be fun to learn how to do it on the LP build farms
<tumbleweed> Amoz: ubuntu's kernel packaging may not help you with that
<Amoz> not even via PPA ?
<Amoz> hmm, I guess it's possible to just upload my own compiled package to a ppa for distribution, right?
<tumbleweed> no, lp only accepts source uploads
<broder> Amoz: No, PPAs will only accept source-only uploads
<Amoz> ah
<broder> But make-kpkg can generate source packages
<tumbleweed> the ubuntu kernel workflow is quite entrenched in the build system. and Ubuntu kernels have deviated from vanilla linux quite a bit
<Amoz> tumbleweed, but that doesn't mean I can't take a vanilla kernel and package it as my custom kernel, does it?
<tumbleweed> yeah I'd start with make-kpkg (I used to use it a lot, many many years ago)
<Amoz> hehe I'll look into that then. Also, when I'm here already, what would you recommend for a newbie like me to start out with when it comes to MOTU stuff?
<tumbleweed> Amoz: that means that Ubuntu's kernel packaging comes togother with ubuntu's kernel, and separating them won't be trivial
<tumbleweed> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<Amoz> tumbleweed, I already looked at that, but then? :)
<Amoz> ah
<Amoz> the recipes maybe?
<tumbleweed> I'd say: You find a bug that affects you, and try to fix it. Having already played with packaging would help
<Amoz> tumbleweed, if I don't know of one, what to do then? :P
<tumbleweed> harvest.ubuntu.com can help you find things to get started with
<Amoz> ah thanks tumbleweed
<Amoz> oh wait! I know of one
<Amoz> the MosML package disappeared somewhere between 9.10 and 10.04 I think
<Amoz> maybe I could bring it into the universe again
<tumbleweed> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mosml/+publishinghistory
<Amoz> oh..
<tumbleweed> it was removed together with a bunch of rarely used packages that weren't in Debian
<Amoz> probably not recommended to bring it back then
<Amoz> I'll just check the harvest site
<tumbleweed> it's recommended to maintain packages in Debian. Packages only in ubuntu can get negleted
<Amoz> tumbleweed, looks like most bitesize bugs are "coding" stuff here
<tumbleweed> Amoz: well, packaging is working with code. A lot of packaging doesn't involve actually understanding and modifying the source code, but fixing bugs tends to.
<Amoz> I see
<tumbleweed> Amoz: have you packaged anything for Ubuntu/Debian before? Are there any programming languages you are more comfortable with?
<Amoz> tumbleweed, I know some C and Java, and coded a very small python script
<Amoz> never done any packaging
<tumbleweed> well, at the moment we are in feature freeze, with a release around the corner. So we are looking at fixing important bugs and making sure all the packages build
<Amoz> so I guess it's just a lot of bug smashing then ?
<tumbleweed> yeah. I'm afraid I can't see any easy build failures ( http://qa.ubuntuwire.org/ftbfs/ ) to point you to and my bugs-to-look at inbox is almost empty
<Amoz> hehe no problem, I think that is a good thing, isn't it? ;)
<tumbleweed> yeah I've been limiting myself to things I can manage in the free time I have
<tumbleweed> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam might have better ideas about what to tackle. I've heard good things about that team
<chrisccoulson> SpamapS, "We should buy him dinner in Budapest" - that sounds good to me ;)
<chrisccoulson> :)
#ubuntu-motu 2011-03-29
<dholbach> good morning
<ScottK> YokoZar: FYI, wine upload in the queue: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/67590683/wine1.2_1.2.2-0ubuntu3_1.2.2-0ubuntu4.diff.gz
<SpamapS> Hey, can somebody accept bug #483170 for lucid?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 483170 in courier-authlib (Ubuntu) "insufficient access permission for /var/run/courier/authdaemon" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/483170
<zul> SpamapS: possibly :)
<YokoZar> ScottK: Please HOLD until ia32-libs upload completes
<ScottK> YokoZar: I'm planning on holding it until after Beta 1.
<YokoZar> ahh ok
<YokoZar> And, likewise, please put ia32-libs into beta 1 ;)
<ScottK> That should be fine, I think.
<YokoZar> ScottK: I don't disagree with the changes per se since they're the same as I put into wine1.3 package (new lintian errors mainly), though likely I'll be making another upload right afterwards anyway ;)
<ScottK> YokoZar: OK.  Don't feel like you have to wait for that one to be in.  Just incorporate his changes.
<YokoZar> yup
<ScottK> BTW, when is this ia32-libs upload happening?
<ScottK> I don't see it in the queue yet.
<YokoZar> ScottK: I just started it, and it's a 900 meg source package
<ScottK> What's that, 10 minutes for you?
<YokoZar> ScottK: 800 megs rather.  From home, that should take the better part of a few hours.  Unfortunately there's no way of telling how fast it's going since I have to sftp it and there's no progress indicator on dput
<ScottK> Nice.
<ScottK> Good luck.
<Sarvatt> YokoZar: \o/ thank you thank you thank you for updating ia32-libs, it's causing all kinds of GPU hangs on intel due to the old mesa (with horribly buggy sandybridge support) in there being used with 32 bit flash
<Sarvatt> bdrung: ^^
 * YokoZar notices he's been up a lot longer since the gnome clock applet mysteriously broke at last login...
<bdrung> Sarvatt: thanks
<kklimonda> ScottK: wrt bug 745046, if gitolite depends on git-core >= 1.6.2 wouldn't it make more sense to backport the lowest possible version, from the oldest available release, in this case 1.6.3.3-2ubuntu0.1?  This way we limit the amount of work, and testing required - the only available upgrade path from hardy is lucid, which already has 1.7.0.4. I know it's not your bug, and you didn't even comment on it - I'm just curious of what's the best
<kklimonda>  practice in your opinion.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 745046 in Hardy Backports "Please backport git-core" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/745046
<ScottK> It depends.
<ScottK> If 1.6.3.3 is available from a supported release, I'd go with that.
<kklimonda> it's available in karmic
<kklimonda> even 1.7.0.4 from lucid would be a better option in my opinion - it's going to be supported for a longer time than hardy, and we don't have to backport the latest git-core from natty to maverick, and lucid to support upgrades.
<kklimonda> karmic is supported till april, and hardy is supported for two more years on servers, so it may not be a good idea to backport from karmic as gitosis is going to be used on servers. But it may be a good idea to backport a lucid package instead.
<ricotz> kklimonda, hello
<kklimonda> ricotz: hey
<ricotz> kklimonda, i saw you worked on glibmm and gtkmm
<kklimonda> ricotz: yess
<ricotz> kklimonda, are there already packages for gtkmm 2.99.x?
<ricotz> kklimonda, and glibmm 2.27.x
<ricotz> kklimonda, ah just noticed glibmm is up2date
<kklimonda> ricotz: there is an 2.27.99.1 update for glibmm pending I think.
<kklimonda> I'm sure I've pushed 2.27.99 branch, but can't remember now if I've pushed 2.27.99.1 (the only difference is dropped mm-common dependency at the build time)
<ricotz> kklimonda, glibmm is ok, i noticed it ;), but what about gtkmm 2.99?
<kklimonda> ricotz: some preliminary packaging work for 2.99.x has been done by Andrew (he has a nick asomething on IRC) but last time I've checked he hasn't finished it. It's also based on 2.24 package, so all descriptions are not updated etc. I haven't had time to work on it so far.
<kklimonda> ricotz: the 2.99 packaging is available at lp:~gnomemm/gtkmm/3.0-ubuntu
<kklimonda> I was meaning to clean it up and push it to debian, but it hasn't been high on my list. Does something depend on it? If so, it would make it more urgent :)
<ricotz> kklimonda, ok :), i might have a look, it is needed by gnome-system-monitor 2.91.x
<ricotz> kklimonda, would be great if you could push it a bit ;)
<ricotz> kklimonda, i will be installable parallel to gtkmm 2.24?
<YokoZar> how big is the universe archive currently?  (considering a mirror)
<ricotz> i/it
<kklimonda> ricotz: yes
<ricotz> kklimonda, alright, thanks :)
<ScottK> YokoZar: Even bigger than ia32-libs.
<ScottK> :-)
<YokoZar> ScottK: I would imagine a miracle of compression if it were smaller ;)
<ScottK> In Ubuntu miracles of compression are a regular thing.  That's how the install fits on one CD.
<iulian> Heh. :)
<blueyed> What about rebuilds for Python 2.7, e.g. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mercurial/+bug/745250 ? It's universe, so I could upload it.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 745250 in mercurial (Ubuntu) "Rebuild for/with Python 2.7" [High,New]
<tumbleweed> blueyed: I suspect that'll require more than a rebuild
<blueyed> tumbleweed: debian/pyversions says "2.4-" currently. Would that have to become "2.7-"?
<tumbleweed> blueyed: that would workaround the bug, but it isn't the correct fix.
 * tumbleweed has a proper look at it
<blueyed> tumbleweed: seems like /usr/bin/hg would have to use python2.6 - the same version as it adds to libdir.
<blueyed> ..or drop the libdir line altogether.
<tumbleweed> blueyed: add a --force to the setup.py install command
<tumbleweed> although that's still a hack
<tumbleweed> the problem is that 2.6 is getting built first, and the 2.7 version of the hg binary isn't replacing the 2.6 one
<tumbleweed> we should rather just get rid of all the libdir stuff, it serves no purpose with the way we install it in debian/ubuntu
<tumbleweed> (it's a bug in Debian too)
<blueyed> what does --force do?
<blueyed> I'll forward it to debian.
<blueyed> it wouldn't be a bug if 2.6 was default, would it?
<tumbleweed> --force makes the 2.7 install overwrite the common files written from the 2.6 install
<blueyed> Is this ok to be uploaded? or does it need some acks?
<tumbleweed> blueyed: what was the restult of this bug? What broke?
<blueyed> "hg archive" at least.
<blueyed> I am not a hg power user though, just wanted to build Vim from the Debian repo.
<blueyed> diff: http://paste.ubuntu.com/587078/
<tumbleweed> hmm, archive works for me on debian
<blueyed> is "python" "python 2.7" for you?
<tumbleweed> no, it's 2.6, but hg contains a 2.5 libdir
<tumbleweed> works on ubuntu too.
<tumbleweed> anyway, it is certainly a bug, and I think it's a reasonable workaround. I'll happily commit a better fix in debian
<blueyed> odd. io.py came from python2.6 for me (from the libdir line), python is 2.7 for me.
<ScottK> tumbleweed: You should be able to make it where a rebuild is all that's needed.
<tumbleweed> ScottK: the problem is that th eorder the python versions are installed in matters
<ScottK> Not if you're doing it right.
<ScottK> It can matter for building, so debian/rules can care, but not in the target system.
<tumbleweed> ScottK: this setup.py writes the python version into a variable in /usr/bin/hg
<ScottK> Right, so you've got an idea where to start looking for the bug.
<tumbleweed> but it doesn't need to. I think that's a compatibility hack for broken systems
<blueyed> I would say to patch the libdir line away.. but am not experienced with setup.py stuff.
<blueyed> anyway, tumbleweed, are you fixing it for ubuntu, too?
<blueyed> otherwise I would upload as-is for now.
<tumbleweed> blueyed: untested but I think this is what I'd do in Debian: http://paste.ubuntu.com/587079
<tumbleweed> yeah, does the trick nicely and cleanly
<blueyed> great.
<blueyed> tumbleweed: wait, you may want to come over to #mercurial.
<blueyed> I've asked there about the issue and fix.
<Laney> Does anyone ever care for the fact that statoverrides can be added for files which don't exist on the system when creating files in maintainer scripts?
<soren> Laney: What do you mean?
<soren> Laney: Whether maintainer scripts ever make sure to apply statoverrides even on fresh installs?
<Laney> I don't know.
<soren> lol
<Laney> That's pretty much my question — do they?
<Laney> i.e. should I care? seems like a pain
<soren> Ok, that's what I was asking if you were asking :)
<soren> I believe I've done that in the past.
<soren> I'm trying to remember which package.
<blueyed> tumbleweed: will you upload the fix for ubuntu, too?
<tumbleweed> blueyed: I can do
<blueyed> tumbleweed: great, please do so. Thanks for getting this fixed.
<tumbleweed> np
<soren> Laney: I can't seem to find it. Anyways, regardless of whether or not they do, they should.
<Laney> yeah.
<blueyed> What does this mean? "configure: error: cannot run C compiled programs." from https://launchpadlibrarian.net/67625204/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-amd64.vim_2%3A7.3.138%2Bhg%7Eea399ac2c1b9-1%7Eblueyedppa1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<tumbleweed> blueyed: if you don't mind waiting a day or two, I'll try and find out what preference the debian maintainers for this package have.
<blueyed> tumbleweed: ok with me. Please assign the bug to you then.
<blueyed> the vim source from above builds fine locally using sbuild. what't this issue?
<blueyed> appears to be related to crosscompiling from googling..
<blueyed> the package is for debian.. something arch specific going wrong?
#ubuntu-motu 2011-03-30
<tumbleweed> blueyed: something I didn't notice is that it was prepending /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/ to your sys.path, and there shouldn't have been anything mercurial related there
<blueyed> tumbleweed: io.py came from there.
<dholbach> good morning
<hrw> morning
<tumbleweed> blueyed: There shouldn't be a mercurial directory in there at all on a clean natty install.
<tumbleweed> blueyed: can you identify which mercurial version left it there?
<dholbach> mok0, hey - how are you doing?
<dholbach> mok0, I'll mark https://code.launchpad.net/~mok0/ubuntu-packaging-guide/upstream-guide/+merge/53166 as "in progress", ok?
<dholbach> (to get it off the list of active reviews)
<dholbach> can somebody please review https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/ubuntu-packaging-guide/restructure/+merge/52674 (it's basically just re-added content plus a new index page)
<mok0> dholbach: sure
<dholbach> great
<mok0> dholbach: I actually looked at it before. ACKed (haven't checked that it compiles though)
<dholbach> oh ok
<dholbach> I'll get it merged then
<dholbach> thanks mok0
<dholbach> mok0, it compiles and works: http://daniel.holba.ch/temp/guide/ and http://daniel.holba.ch/temp/guide/knowledge-base.html :)
<mok0> Yihaa
<mok0> Jeezz we gotta do something about that awful CSS
<dholbach> yes, there's a bug filed for it
<mok0> Perhaps it's a quickie...
<dholbach> maybe we can re-use something from lp:ubuntu-website
 * tumbleweed really should start looking at that packaging guide (adds to todo list)
<mok0> dholbach: exactly
<mok0> dholbach: at least the colour-scheme
<dholbach> let me ask the summit+loco-directory hackers
<mok0> dholbach: good idea
<mok0> dholbach: actually I don't like the layout either
<mok0> dholbach: I guess it wants to look like the classic Python.org page
<dholbach> ok, I pinged some folks in #ubuntu-locoteams
<tumbleweed> dholbach: I got a bite from the loco member who did the theme for ubuntu-za: 12:35 < superfly> http://img140.imageshack.us/i/ubuntupackagingguide.png/
<tumbleweed> (although he pretended to have no time at first :) )
<dholbach> tumbleweed, was that done by altering colours? I'm just talking to some of the LD hackers who might have an idea how we can re-use Ubuntu's CSS stuff
<tumbleweed> yeah, I assume that was just colours only
 * dholbach nods - looks much better already :)
<mok0> dholbach: it looks much better
<mok0> dholbach: can we grab that?
<dholbach> mok0, I know as much as you do
<dholbach> I have no idea how tumbleweed's friend did it
<tumbleweed> superfly on freenode, I'll push him to propose a merge
<dholbach> or add something to the bug report
<dholbach> Ronnie (in #ubuntu-locoteams) proposed to use lp:ubuntu-website/django-light-theme
<dholbach> but it'd depend on what kind of theming options we have in sphinx (http://sphinx.pocoo.org/theming.html)
<dholbach> I still don'T quite understand it yet :)
<mok0> dholbach: I like that layout much more, but should we stick to the Ubuntu color scheme?
<dholbach> mok0, which layout do you like more?
<dholbach> I personally don't care either way - I guess it makes sense if it blends in with the rest of the Ubuntu sites
<mok0> dholbach: sphinxdoc, scrools, haiku
<mok0> dholbach: In the default theme, the navigation menu totally dominates the view and removes your attention from the content
<dholbach> I'm probably not the best person to make a decision there
<mok0> dholbach: I don't think the nature of this documentation is such that you'll be jumping around all the time, so perhaps we don't even need that navigation area
<dholbach> I added the information I found to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-packaging-guide/+bug/740044
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 740044 in Ubuntu Packaging Guide "Adopt ubuntu.com styling" [Undecided,New]
<mok0> dholbach: great
<dholbach> if we make a decision I'm sure we'll get enough feedback to make a better decision if necessary :)
<mok0> dholbach: w/o a doubt :-)
<Laney> I like "moving forward with an open mind" as an approach to meritocratic decision making
<Laney> i.e. "you can change the course if you are willing to do the work"
<Laney> :-)
<blueyed> tumbleweed: io.py is from Python, not mercurial.. or do you mean something else?
<tumbleweed> blueyed: there shouldn't be an /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/io.py
<carstenh> hi, deborphan 1.7.28.5 in debian sid is a maintenance release and contains additional to the version in natty only translation updates and two important fixes (one has severity serious in debian and the other one is important for natty since it adds an exception for libreoffice which ensures that it is not wrongly detected as library). could please someone sync deborphan 1.7.28.5 from debian sid to natty?
<carstenh> (natty is the first ubuntu release containing libreoffice instead of openoffice.org)
<debfx> carstenh: thanks for letting us know, I've filed a sync request
<carstenh> debfx: thanks :)
<blueyed> tumbleweed: then python2.6 got not cleaned up properly maybe? http://paste.ubuntu.com/587389/
<tumbleweed> blueyed: oh, duh, python-stats
<shadeslayer> any ideas which package has GStreamer Interfaces Libraries? i can't seem to find the correct package
<shadeslayer> here is the cmake output http://paste.kde.org/8551/
<Bachstelze> shadeslayer: maybe libgstreamer0.10-dev?
<ScottK> andersk: Normally we don't put the maintainer change in debian/changelog since it's a required change.  There was a long discussion about it a couple of  years ago and this was the conclusion (I see this in the nspluginwrapper upload).
<shadeslayer> Bachstelze: already there
<andersk> ScottK: Okay, thanks.
#ubuntu-motu 2011-03-31
<MTecknology> !info nginx natty
<ubottu> nginx (source: nginx): small, but very powerful and efficient web server and mail proxy. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.54-4 (natty), package size 5 kB, installed size 80 kB
<MTecknology> :D
<ScottK> MTecknology: Please play with the bots elsewhere.
<MTecknology> ScottK: all i did was looked at the version..
<ScottK> OK. Based on the :D, it looked to me like you were messing around.
<MTecknology> no, I was excited to know for sure that particular version was pushed through; been busy and never followed up and figured this is the easiest and quickest way to check
<ScottK> OK.  rmadison nginx would be another way.
<Bachstelze> or !msgthebot
<dholbach> good morning
<jimqode> What is the procedure for becoming a package maintainer for a package?
<tumbleweed> jimqode: Ubuntu doesn't have maintainers for packages. If you care about a package, just start looking after it (i.e. subscribe to its bugs, and trigae the existing ones)
<jimqode> tumbleweed, who does the packagin of new versions?
<tumbleweed> jimqode: for most packages, the mainatiner in Debian. Otherwise, whoever wants to
<jimqode> tumbleweed, I see. The versions on ubuntu are not usually bleeding edge. Is that deliberate?
<tumbleweed> the latest released version of most packages are uploaded to Debian unstable as soon as the maintaire thinks they are ready (normally as soon as the maintainer notices)
<tumbleweed> we automatically sync whatever appears in Debian, until DebianImportFreeze
<tumbleweed> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment etc.
<jimqode> tumbleweed, thank you for the info :)
<tumbleweed> jimqode: np
<huats> does anybody can refresh me the relationship between files in /usr/share/pyshared and /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.X ?
<huats> ScottK, probably :)
<ScottK> Probably.
<tumbleweed> the python policy describes it, IIRC
<ScottK> huats: For python (python3 is different) /usr/share/pyshared is where we want code that's common across python versions installed.  It's then symlinked to /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.X  and the .pyc files (which are python version specific) go there.
<huats> ScottK thanks
<ScottK> barry will now explain all the ways that explanaition is wrong/incomplete.
<huats> that was my understanding
<ScottK> huats: Use dh_python2 and it will do the right thing.
<tumbleweed> but depending on the python helper used, the symlink could be in the package, or done in postinst
<huats> I am working on a package that have some extra .py (not only the __init__.py I mean) in the /usr/share/pyshared
<huats> and I couldn't figure out why
<huats> :(
<barry> if it's new packaging, *please* use dh_python2 :)
<huats> it is not a new one :(
<huats> well it is a package for a software that is not yet in the distro
<huats> it uses python-support
<barry> huats: it's very easy to convert from pysupport to dh_python2 :)
<ScottK> pysupport does it slightly differently.
<ScottK> I lost track on the details.
<barry> yeah, i have a hard time keeping it all straight too.  dh_python{2,3} is the new goodness
<huats> barry,  then I'll have a look
<barry> huats: http://wiki.debian.org/Python/PythonSupportToDHPython2
<huats> barry, thanks
<huats> and ScottK and tumbleweed thanks too
<huats> barry, just as a side note I can't use dh_python2 since I need to have a working release on lucid and afaik the  python needed version as listed on the wiki page is not on lucid
<barry> huats: i think there's a backport, but that might not help you.  doko or ScottK might know
<ScottK> Not afaik.
<ScottK> huats: What I do on lucid is just log into a maverick/natty chroot.
<ScottK> (for building the source package)
<ScottK> If someone wanted to prepare a dh_python2 backport, it's probably a very safe thing to d.
<ScottK> d/do
<ScottK> I just haven't gotten round to it (and probably won't)
<huats> ok ScottK
<huats> thanks !
<ari-tczew> does anybody know how to fix following warnings? dpkg-shlibdeps: warning: dependency on libusb-0.1.so.4 could be avoided if "debian/clementine/usr/bin/clementine" were not uselessly linked against it (they use none of its symbols).
<ari-tczew> is it important?
<paultag> ari-tczew: yeah, it means that you're adding in the library at link-time, so it depends on it, but it's not getting called anywhere in the code
<paultag> ari-tczew: it's a good thing(tm) to fix
<SpamapS> Would anybody care to review this package for possible upload to natty (I know its very late for NEW ;)  bug #746142
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 746142 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] wordpress-drizzle 0.2.0" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/746142
<paultag> ari-tczew: e.g. let's say libfoo is uselessly linked against bar. let's say `gcc -o bar ./bar.c' works. the build now is doing `gcc -o bar ./bar.c -lfoo'
<micahg> SpamapS: probably better off getting in Debian and backporting from oneiric
<SpamapS> micahg: why?
<micahg> SpamapS: you need an FFe to get it in at this point
<paultag> SpamapS: it closes no bugs and is a new feature :)
<paultag> SpamapS: get it in debian :)
<SpamapS> I think its warranted. Its a php file, a symlink, and some documentation...
<SpamapS> and it was promised in a blueprint
<paultag> SpamapS: should have got it done before FFe ;)
<paultag> erm, FF
<SpamapS> I get two very different messages when I talk to different people about universe.
<SpamapS> One side says its ok to add new packages late. The other side says no. ;)
<micahg> SpamapS: with good reason, it's easier to get something in universe late than in main, but you still need the release team ACK on it
<SpamapS> Ok, so, assuming I'm going to go and get their ACK.. would anyone care to review it with that in mind? ;)
#ubuntu-motu 2011-04-01
<bear> is there a FAQ for package maintainers to get their package updated in universe?
<micahg> bear: I don't see a good all inclusive document for this, do you have a specific question?
<bear> i'm the maintainer of two python packages and just wanted to make sure that the most recent version gets into the system - right now older versions are being used
<micahg> bear: ok, so if there's no ubuntu diff, you can use requestsync from ubuntu-dev-tools to request an updated version from Debian
<bear> hrmm, so I will have to go muck with debian side then - they also have the older versions
<micahg> bear: you can propose an update in Ubuntu ahead of Debian if it's critical to be released with it, we're about a month out from release at this point
<bear> well, one of the packages is python-twitter and right now the version 0.6 doesn't even work now that twitter is using oauth
<bear> I don't mind doing the legwork on the debian side if that is what is required
<micahg> bear: yeah, that should be easy enough to get updated, still will need a feature freeze exception (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeatureFreeze)
<bear> ok, let me go read that and start any paperwork required
<bear> thanks
<micahg> bear: ah, just found this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete#Updating%20an%20Ubuntu%20Package
 * bear bookmarks
<bear> bah - the debian side knows of the update but they are stalled due to lack of oauth2 package
<micahg> bear: nope, it's in sid
<bear> ah - then the bug comments i'm reading are behind - just trying to catchup on debian side discussion (which I should do in another place than here ;)
<micahg> bear: yeah, that's why it was removed from stable and is not in squeeze
<bear> is the only way to file a bug via apport and not via the web?
<bear> ah - found it
<bear> thanks micahg for the bug-edit/triage work
<micahg> bear: you're welcome
<dholbach> good morning
<wolfe> moin
<micahg> slangasek: for igstk, istr that same error on amd64, but apparently that sorted itself out with one of its dependent libs getting fixed
<slangasek> micahg: possibly libgdcm2-dev+libvtk5-dev, which are not buildable on armel because of a segfault
<slangasek> micahg: so the remaining problem can probably be marked a duplicate of bug #745843
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 745843 in vtk (Ubuntu) "vtk version 5.4.2-8ubuntu4 failed to build on armel" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/745843
<iulian> Morning dholbach.
<dholbach> hey iulian
<ari-tczew> paultag: ping
<ari-tczew> does anybody know how to figure out fix for dpkg-shlibdeps: warning: dependency on libusb-0.1.so.4 could be avoided if "debian/clementine/usr/bin/clementine" were not uselessly linked against it (they use none of its symbols). ?
<ari-tczew> does it mean there are unused build-dependencies?
<Bachstelze> ari-tczew: it means that the executable is linked against libusb but doesn't actually use it
<ScottK> ari-tczew: Such problems are usually more trouble than it's worth to fix them.
<ari-tczew> ScottK: so it's nothing important?
<ScottK> In practice, no.
<ScottK> All it means is that the package may have an extra dependency.
<ScottK> It's a bug, but a low priority one that's not easy to fix.
<Bachstelze> plus libusb is generally installed in the first place anyway
<ari-tczew> ScottK: ok thanks. next question, I'm going to upgrade package to debhelper8, what about backporting package which uses dh8?
<ScottK> Bachstelze: Yes.  Exactly why it's really not worth fixing.
<ScottK> ari-tczew: If you're worried about backporting, leave it dh 7.
<ari-tczew> ScottK: does not it work with dh8?
<ari-tczew> maverick and natty has got 8, earlier not
<ScottK> Right, so dh 8 is fine if you just backport to Maverick.
<ari-tczew> clementine is in lucid-backports, lucid has got dh7
<ScottK> We could backport dh 8.
<ScottK> (we backported dh 7 to hardy)
<ari-tczew> ScottK: hmmm, sounds good, does it needs much testing?
<ScottK> It needs someone to backport it manually and then do test builds with it.
<ScottK> Shouldn't be too hard.
<ScottK> ari-tczew: If you're interested, please test backporting the Maverick dh.
<ari-tczew> ScottK: I'm wondering how it works - do builders get packages from *-backport as well?
<ScottK> ari-tczew: If it's an upload to -backports they do.
<ScottK> Uploads to -updates/-security wouldn't.
<ScottK> That's why this is a reasonably safe backport.
<ari-tczew> ScottK: I'm wondering about pack clementine bases on dh7 and propose it as *0ubuntu0.1 lucid-proposed through SRU. Wdyt?
<ScottK> ari-tczew: No.
<ScottK> New packages are not introduced in -updates.
<ari-tczew> ScottK: It's already in -backports.
<ari-tczew> If it could go through -updates, user will got notify about able to update package.
<ScottK> ari-tczew: Doesn't matter.  That's where it should be. Only changes that meet SRU criteria can go in -updates.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<ari-tczew> (if he has got installed clementine from backports already)
<ScottK> If they've already got it from backports, they'd get an update too.
<ScottK> This is controlled by the tech board, so you'd have to ask them for an exception.
<ari-tczew> ScottK: No need, I'll use backport.
<ari-tczew> hrw: what about dpkg-cross 2.0.3? any news?
<hrw> ari-tczew: still waiting for upstream
<c2tarun> can anyone please help me with this error http://paste.kde.org/8692/ I got this error while running upgrade on chroot
<ari-tczew> c2tarun: #ubuntu+1 might be better if it's on natty
<c2tarun> ari-tczew: I am on maverick and chroot is of natty. do you think I should ask this on #ubuntu+1?
<ari-tczew> c2tarun: chroot? $ sudo apt-get upgrade
<ari-tczew> if maverick, #ubuntu
<hrw> c2tarun: mount /proc;dpkg --configure -a
#ubuntu-motu 2011-04-02
<c_korn> what is the correct dependency of a dev package to its library package? (>= ${source:Version}) <-- this gives the lintian error E: libbullet source: weak-library-dev-dependency
<tumbleweed> c_korn: the lintian info is pretty explanatory
<Bachstelze> c_korn: just look at other -dev packages to see how they do it ;)
<ari-tczew> bdrung, Laney, cody-somerville, stgraber, maco, geser: what's the mail to DMB? Launchpad profile doesn't have it.
<ScottK> ari-tczew: I believe it's developer-membership-board@lists.ubuntu.com.  I'm not 100% sure, but if you send something to it you should either get a bounce if I'm wrong or a "You are not subscribed to this list" warning if I'm right.
<ari-tczew> ScottK: and what's next? they don't receive my message?
<ScottK> Generally on Ubuntu lists if you aren't subscribed it goes into the moderation queue and a moderator reviews it.
<ari-tczew> ok
<ari-tczew> ScottK: have you got time for something?
<ScottK> Maybe if it's quick.
<ari-tczew> ScottK: I was trying to build/sponsor a patch from bug 685710 and there was a segfault due to python-dbg. Where report bug?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 685710 in matplotlib (Ubuntu) "UnicodeEncodeError on help(polar)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/685710
<ScottK> ari-tczew: Report it against the python2.7 package.
<ari-tczew> bdrung: eclipse in rebuild fails to build. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/test-rebuild-20110329/+buildjob/2391700
<evaluate> Hello.
<evaluate> Is there any way to request the 'sync' of a package from debian?
<tumbleweed> evaluate: requestsync (ubuntu-dev-tools) but we are in feature freeze, so it should bring in bug fixes, not new upstream versions
<evaluate> tumbleweed, well if the package is synched as-is and isn't patched to force it to build with indicator support, it should fix both open bugs against it, since both are indicator related...
<tumbleweed> evaluate: fantastic :)
<evaluate> Not sure if that is acceptable, but since the indicator is still buggy I'd say it would be better to ship it without indicator support than with broked support...
<evaluate> broken*
<evaluate> BTW, the package which I'm talking about is: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/clipit
<tumbleweed> well, you are probably the best person to make that decision
<evaluate>  well, I don't maintain it in ubuntu, so I can't actually make that decision, but I'll look into requestsync and will eventually let Andrew (who seems to maintain it in ubuntu) know that the bugs are indicator related and that it might be wise to ship it without indicator support until those are worked out.
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: matplotlib built fine! without python-dbg crash.
<ari-tczew> ScottK: nevermind, problem with python-dbg has gone. ^^
<Laney> ari-tczew: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperMembershipBoard tells you the email address
<ari-tczew> Laney: you're so helpful ;]
<Laney> I do try. Let me know when you've mailed and I can moderate it.
#ubuntu-motu 2011-04-03
<snow_ru> hi all
<snow_ru> buc menh
<AnAnt> Hello, is there a gconf setting to change the default Ubuntu desktop (to classical instead of Unity) ?
<vish> AnAnt: probably in gdm selection?
<vish> s/selection/settings
<hakermania> Hello all
<KNRO> Hi, I have the upstream source code for a kernel module. I can build it fine using make, and I tried to prepare a package for it, but it depends on kernel-headers. What's the correct way to do it? and yes, I spent a couple of hours googling with no avail!
<Ampelbein> KNRO: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/devweek0809/DKMSPackage might help
#ubuntu-motu 2012-03-26
<dholbach> good morning
<Whoopie> Hi, is one aof the MOTU devs available to sponsor a package? Please have a look at bugreport 913018.
<Whoopie> The package was approved by ScottK.
<Whoopie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sflphone/+bug/913018
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 913018 in sflphone (Ubuntu) "sflphoned crashed with SIGSEGV in std::__detail::_List_node_base::_M_hook() from DBus::DefaultWatch::DefaultWatch" [Medium,New]
<tumbleweed> Whoopie: it's in the sponsorship queue. You don't need to ask, unless you're in a particular hurry
<Whoopie> tumbleweed: ok, thanks.
<tumbleweed> np. You can see the queue here: http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/sponsoring/
<adhorden> Hi, what is the best way to create a new user and group inside a new package? There seems to be a few methods.
<vibhav> Should I request a sync or prepare a patch for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jinput/+bug/951533?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 951533 in jinput (Ubuntu) "libjinput-jni: contains undefined symbol EVIOCGUSAGE" [Undecided,New]
<tumbleweed> adhorden: basically, adduser --system, with a username that's almost certain to be unique on every system this package gets installed on
<adhorden> tumbleweed: add that to my postinst? I could not find any examples
<geser> vibhav: sync; as the new Debian upload is only that patch, it doesn't make sense to upload the same patch directly to Ubuntu and create an Ubuntu delta (which isn't a delta anyway)
<tumbleweed> adhorden: yes. And if you have any files that need to be owned by that user, change the ownership with dpkg-statoverride
<geser> adhorden: check the system users on your system and see how those packages done it
<adhorden> tumbleweed, geser thanks, the mongodb package looks a good one for examples
<tumbleweed> yes, that looks reasonable
<ryanakca> Could someone with access to a precise box please test the no changes rebuild of 'python-poppler-qt4' from ppa:ryanakca/frescobaldi and see if it fixes bug 939196 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 939196 in frescobaldi (Ubuntu) "frescobaldi crashed with SIGABRT in __assert_fail_base()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/939196
<adhorden> I have successfully added a user and group, but I keep getting dpkg-statoverride: error: syntax error: unknown group 'admin' in statoverride file, I have not set a group admin any where, why would I get this?
<brainstorm> hello MOTUs
<brainstorm> can anyone help me with a strange PPA reject (package removed but still complaining about remote .orig.tbz2 file ?): https://lists.launchpad.net/launchpad-users/msg06416.html
<tumbleweed> brainstorm: LP remembers published .orig. files forever
<brainstorm> wow
<brainstorm> so I screwed badly by removing it from the PPA, right ? :_/
<brainstorm> how should I proceed ?
<tumbleweed> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/990
<brainstorm> humm, thanks !
<brainstorm> I bumped via dch -i but I guess it's not enough, the .orig file requires a bump as well
<tumbleweed> or just don't change it
<brainstorm> :-?
<tumbleweed> the problem was that you changed the content sof the file
<tumbleweed> you shouldn't be doing that
<brainstorm> well, the "rules" file fetches it from SVN upstream, so files are bound to change eventually :-/
<tumbleweed> then your version should include the svn revision
<tumbleweed> e.g. 1.2.3+svn419-1
<brainstorm> humm, ok, thx for that !
<brainstorm> tumbleweed: tried with "picard-tools_1.64.orig-ubuntu1.tar.bz2" but it expects one of "picard-tools_1.64.orig.tar.gz, picard-tools_1.64.orig.tar.bz2,
<brainstorm> picard-tools_1.64.orig.tar.lzma,  picard-tools_1.64.orig.tar.xz or picard-tools-1.64.orig" :-/ Any way to override/define this ?
<tumbleweed> brainstorm: that dosen't contain a SVN revision either
<brainstorm> yep because it's checked out from tags
<brainstorm> so I figured out to keep it this way, but extend it with a static string, until next release comes up
<tumbleweed> ok, the upstream version number should be 1.64 then
<tumbleweed> so, 1.64-0ubuntu1 or something like that
<brainstorm> aha
<tumbleweed> meaning picard-tools_1.65.orig.tar.bz2
<brainstorm> well, I cannot bump the orig to 1.65 since it has not came out yet
<brainstorm> but I'll try with 1.64-0ubuntu1.orig.tar.bz2
<tumbleweed> but it's been tagged?
<tumbleweed> you tag things before they are released?
<brainstorm> no, the repo is not mine, it's a third party package
<brainstorm> seems I cannot circumvent it easily :_/ "get-orig-source did not create file with prefix picard-tools_1.64.orig"
<brainstorm> *they* tag things, I try to package it
<tumbleweed> brainstorm: but back to the point. If you think the content is going to change before the final release, use a version number that can be superseded by the final release
<tumbleweed> such as 1.65~svn
<brainstorm> but when 1.65 comes out upstream, I'm gonna be in trouble, isn't it ?
<tumbleweed> ~ is special. x~y < x < x.1
<brainstorm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/900594/
<brainstorm> isn't there any other way to modify rules to avoid the svn rev hack ?
<brainstorm> full debian/rules : http://paste.ubuntu.com/900596/
<tumbleweed> what hack do you want to avoid?
<tumbleweed> the -0-ubuntu1 or -0ubuntu1 are not part of the upstream version
<brainstorm> can I use 1.64~svn then ? I just don't want to confuse people with 1.65 when it's not out there :-/
<arand> 1.64~svn << 1.64  So that's likely not what you want
<Laney> ~svn is the standard way of denoting this situation "almost 1.65"
<arand> Maybe 1.64+svn, but if upstream calls it 1.65 in their VCS I don't see the point in not using 1.65~svn.
<brainstorm> ok, I'll try that way then, thanks guys !
<brainstorm> I guess it needs more work still… http://paste.ubuntu.com/900618/ :-S
<tumbleweed> brainstorm: you forgot to add an entry in your changelog that matched
<brainstorm> picard-tools (1.65~svn) oneiric; urgency=low ?
<brainstorm> or 1.65~svn-1ubuntu1 ?
<tumbleweed> the socond option. This isn't a native package
<Laney> you might want to include the revision number
<Laney> also 0ubuntu1
<tumbleweed> Laney: he says this comes from a tag
<brainstorm> right, seems that I've to change debian/rules as well :-S: svn: URL 'http://picard.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/picard/tags/1.65~svn' doesn't exist
<tumbleweed> right
<brainstorm> yay ! .changes and all generated :D thanks !
<tumbleweed> np
<pabelanger> Hmm, looks like a problem when installing redmine
<pabelanger>  redmine : Depends: ruby-rack (>= 1.4.0) but 1.3.5-1 is to be installed
<pabelanger> this is precise
<pabelanger> bug 965484
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 965484 in redmine (Ubuntu) " redmine : Depends: ruby-rack (>= 1.4.0) but 1.3.5-1 is to be installed " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/965484
<pabelanger> If a bug manager wants to triage that to high, since redmine is broken on 12.04
<kklimonda> done, I'll take a look at it
<pabelanger> kklimonda: great, thanks
<pabelanger> Heh, looks like it was updated yesterday.  That explains why it worked on Friday and not today
<shadeslayer> \o
<shadeslayer> I was wondering if someone could help me with this FTBFS :https://launchpadlibrarian.net/89579030/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-armel.soqt_1.5.0-2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<shadeslayer> I understand what's wrong, just don't know how to proceed with a fix
<micahg> shadeslayer: debfx has been sending some of those fixes to Debian, I'd suggest reviewing precise-changes to find some of those or maybe look in the BTS for patches he  reported
<shadeslayer> will do, any package that comes to mind?
<jtaylor> barry: can you review my scipy3 patch? debian bug 664785
<ubottu> Debian bug 664785 in python-scipy "please add python3 packages" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/664785
<barry> jtaylor: sure
<jtaylor> I'd really like that in precise, but the maintainers seem quite unresponsive :/
<jtaylor> known issues: numpy3 versioned depends are unecessary and there is a python/ in rules which should be python3
<debfx> shadeslayer: it's the usual qt uses GLES but the package also has direct GL calls problem
<shadeslayer> debfx: right, but how did you fix it? :)
<shadeslayer> I figured out that much ...
<debfx> the only thing you can do is to disable those
<debfx> however often that's not possible
<shadeslayer> debfx: http://paste.kde.org/446744/ << this is what it looks like around the line where it fails
<debfx> shadeslayer: I recommend talking to upstream about supporting Qt with GLES
<shadeslayer> upstream of soqt?
<debfx> yes
<shadeslayer> alright
 * shadeslayer adds it to his list
<shadeslayer> debfx: btw, ever had to deal with plasma active?
<debfx> no
<shadeslayer> ok
<swick> hey, i want to fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/949606 but I am completly new to it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 949606 in mesa (Ubuntu) "64 bit dev packages should include 32 bit .so library file" [Medium,Triaged]
<jtaylor> mesa may not be the best place to start :/
<swick> where to start then?
<jtaylor> a breif glance at that bug it seems that the -dev package should be changed to be made coinstallable
<broder> it actually looks like libglu1-mesa-dev could be marked multiarch: same
<broder> i just grabbed the binaries and i'm not seeing any difference
<jtaylor> what was the consensus in debian on what to do with identical files in multi arch packages?
<jtaylor> is that still the intended way or just "works by accident"
<broder> marking -dev packages multiarch: same if none of the headers are generated at build-time is acceptable
<broder> there's no consensus on what to do if the headers change across architectures
<broder> the eventual solution will probably involve /usr/include/x86_64-linux-gnu et al, but last i checked that hadn't yet been approved as a policy addendum
<jtaylor> wasn't dropping this feature and moving everything to arch qualified paths/suffix on the table at one point?
<jtaylor> including stuff like debian changelog
<jtaylor> I only read about half the thread :/
<broder> i don't believe in reading debian-devel, so i'm not totally sure :)
<jtaylor> (which where already ~ 50 mails ...)
<swick> now I understand why it's not a good place to start :D
<debfx> shadeslayer: looks like libcoin needs to be ported to gles first
<jtaylor> swick: depends on your experience and patience, it is a core package and might be quite complex (I did not look at it)
<jtaylor> also proper multiarch packaging is still a partially undefined subject
<jtaylor> do you have any particular questions?
<swick> well, where do I find all information about it?
<jtaylor> on multiarch or packaging in general?
<swick> both ;)
<jtaylor> http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/
<jtaylor> http://wiki.debian.org/Multiarch/Implementation
<swick> thanks :)
<shadeslayer> debfx: @_@
 * tumbleweed 's DSL just got activated in his new flat. After a month on 3G, I'd almost forgotton what real connectivity feels like
<barry> jtaylor: it looks fine from visual inspection, though i haven't tried to build it.  if i were the maintainer, i'd probably ask you to split up the big override_dh_auto_install rule into smaller rules for py2 and py3 (or i might have done that myself ;).  i hope the maintainers can get back to you soon.  if not, let's get this uploaded to ubuntu early in the q-cycle (i.e. not wait for debian)
<jtaylor> not p? :(
<barry> jtaylor: well, if you can get the NEW packages past an admin archive <ahem>scottk</ahem>, i'd be all for it
<barry> jtaylor: have you perhaps built it in a ppa?
<jtaylor> only locally
<jtaylor> ScottK is open to it given good review, bug960595
<barry> jtaylor: i could stick it in my ppa if you don't have one.  or maybe i should just build it locally and see.  if that works okay, would you want me to sponsor it?  the new package would still have to be approved, and i'm certain whether that would happen this late in the cycle.
<barry> jtaylor: otoh, it has a low possibility of breaking anything
<barry> jtaylor: do an ffe and attach this to the bug as a branch
<jtaylor> Its universe, so I can upload it myself
<barry> jtaylor: awesome (on both counts)
<barry> jtaylor: let me just build and test install here locally.  i'll comment on the bug
<micahg> bdrung: I assume you got the vlc upgrade bug I gave  you?
<bdrung> micahg: yes, but i still have to figure out the reason for it
<micahg> ok
<bdrung> i would complain about getting help
<ScottK> jtaylor and barry: As long as barry reviews and approves the diff, I'll do the new stuff.
<ScottK> barry: Would you please file an FFe to sync flufl.enum.
<barry> ScottK: +1, and +1
<ScottK> Great.
<barry> i just want to test jtaylor's patch locally and will add a bug comment
<ScottK> Then you can get to work on the other flufl pacakges ..
<barry> ScottK: to make the -doc changes right?  (i haven't looked at the debbugs yet)
<ScottK> barry: I'm more worried about you doing the build system changes (they all seem to have the same issues as enum, but that too.
 * ScottK didn't file bugs for it.
<barry> ScottK: sure, i'll look at that.  i've not done debian uploads directly yet, so that'll be a fun experience too
<ScottK> You need DM-Upload-Allowed in the packages first for that.
<ScottK> You can upload flufl.enum now, but not yet the rest.
 * barry nods
<barry> jtaylor: a local build failed for me: http://paste.ubuntu.com/901024/
<barry> jtaylor: but maybe i applied the patch incorrectly.  could you please push a branch and attach it to the ffe?
<jtaylor> should I also reduce the duplication a bit?
<barry> jtaylor: that would be great
<jtaylor> the problem with that is I don't know what the maintainers prefer
<jtaylor> for loop, xargs make substitution ...
<barry> jtaylor: yeah, dtrt for precise now, and you can worry about sync'ing back to the maintainers preferences in debian, then sync'ing to ubuntu.
<jtaylor> hm that failure is a real bug, why didn't it occor on my machine o_O
<barry> jtaylor: that's always the mystery. :)  anyway, i'll leave this for now, but ping me when you have something new for me to look at
<jtaylor> I probably changed some things after build and did not rebuild ...
<jtaylor> k
<barry> jtaylor: branches are easier for me to review than debdiffs, if possible
<jtaylor> branching scipy will take a while :/
<barry> ;/
<jtaylor> do you know how many mb?
<barry> if it really sucks, i'll deal with the debdiffs
<jtaylor> just so I can guess how long it will take
<barry> .bzr in my shared repo is 16M
<jtaylor> gna python update too another 30mb to download for testbuilds ._.
<jtaylor> who the hell links against the static libpython that we need that :(
<jtaylor> barry: branch: lp:~jtaylor/ubuntu/precise/python-scipy/python3 , but I haven't test built it yet so no idea if it even works
<barry> jtaylor: cool.  i'll try it too.  we can race. :)
<jtaylor> I think the package builds python2 stuff twice ...
<barry> jtaylor: ah
<jtaylor> one should probably override dh_auto_build to do nothing, it will be done in install later
<barry> i guess this is a case where you're not sure what the maintainers preference would be, so they may want you to do things differently.  you'll just have to deal with that when you get the package into debian.  sigh.
<jtaylor> uhoh build failure
<jtaylor> why doesn't vim syntax highligh correctly :(
<barry> jtaylor: as an emacs user, i will refrain from snarky comments :)
<jtaylor> barry: pushed the changes if you want to restart, but you may want to wait until it works on my machine to not waste your time
<jtaylor> its fine if its not done today I guess
<barry> jtaylor: i can wait, i'm in a meeting atm
<jtaylor> the great thing about the bug was that it was a stray -- in the beginning of a line so it did not abort on the first case but went trough all iterations and failed then ...
<jtaylor> arg that one won't work either
<jtaylor> I should be more careful
<jtaylor> barry: you can stop your build its a bit more tricky to remove the duplciation
<jtaylor> requires changes to how stuff is installed
<barry> jtaylor: meeting is ongoing so i'm not building atm.  i'll just wait until you ping me.  i'll be here for several hours still (and there's always tomorrow)
<jtaylor> I think its best to just leave the duplication in, removing it is a bit invasive and could potentially complicate merging again in q
<barry> jtaylor: i guess that's the other side of it. the bigger the delta now the more pain it will be to sync up again later
<jtaylor> let me think about it a bit, maybe the maintainers reply until tomorrow :)
<barry> cool :)
<jtaylor> hm doing it requires some more or less large build system changes also for python2
<jtaylor> I don't think ScottK will like it, I promised the py3 packages stay untouched :)
<jtaylor> py2
<ScottK> I'm fine with changing both if it's a better solution.
<jtaylor> barry: pushed changes that should work though I probably will not have time to check the results of a clean build today
<jtaylor> nope still not working
#ubuntu-motu 2012-03-27
<ajmitch> micahg: nice to see that openclipart is still building, 16 hours later... :)
<micahg> ajmitch: yeah, it got one of the slower builders
 * ajmitch just hopes it won't need to be uploaded again
<micahg> ajmitch: nah, should be fine :)
<micahg> ajmitch: Finished 5 minutes ago (took 17 hours, 20 minutes, 54.0 seconds)
<ajmitch> as long as I don't get the blame ;)
<ajmitch> those aren't small packages that it produces
<micahg> nope
<dholbach> good morning
<Whoopie> Good morning! Could someone of the devs help me fixing this build failure? -> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/98423805/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-armel.sflphone_1.0.2-1ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Whoopie> cjwatson sponsored the sflphone package, but it fails on armel and armhf.
<Whoopie> I can't find the cause because the build looks the same for i386 and amd64.
<Zhenech> o/ Whoopie
<Zhenech> Whoopie, my eyes tell me, that it tries to link to stupid things, just don't ask me why :)
<Zhenech> does it happen on debian too?
<Zhenech> yes it does
<Whoopie> Zhenech: hey. It seems as the linking looks the same on all archs.
<tumbleweed> Zhenech: the problem appears to be that it's creating libpjsip-armv7l-unknown-linux-gnu.a but trying to link to libpjsip-armv7l-unknown-linux-gnueabi.a
<Whoopie> tumbleweed: your eyes are really better then mine. ;-)
<tumbleweed> took me a minute to see it
<tumbleweed> the correct tuple is the eabi one. So you need to figure out where the other one is coming from
<tumbleweed> err correct gnu triplet
<Whoopie> tumbleweed: could it be that the gnueabi is derived from the "checking build system type"
<Whoopie> ?
<tumbleweed> I suggest debugging it under qemu / a qemu-user-static chroot
<Whoopie> ok
<tumbleweed> pbuilder-dist knows how to create arm chroots
<Whoopie> tumbleweed: I used this -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RootfsFromScratch
<Whoopie> is it also ok?
<vibhavp> Do i need to suscribe the review team when submiting debdiffs for precise?
<dholbach> vibhavp, 'ubuntu-sponsors'? yes :)
<tumbleweed> Whoopie: I remember running into bugs in that but yes, it should work
<vibhavp> dholbach: I mean the Ubuntu Review Team
<vibhavp> Since we have passed FF
<tumbleweed> vibhavp: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess
<vibhavp> tumbleweed: I sorry I used the word review instead of release
<vibhavp> This means, should I suscribe the Ubuntu Release team when submiting a debdiff for precise?
<Laney> if you need a freeze exception, yes
<vibhavp> dholbach: Thanks for uploading my debdiff!
<dholbach> vibhavp, I hope you didn't mind I made a few modifications
<vibhavp> dholbach: Could you send me the modified debdiff, Ill use it as an example to improve my skills
<dholbach> vibhavp, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/98511604/kupfer_0%2Bv206%2Bdfsg-1_0%2Bv206%2Bdfsg-1ubuntu1.diff.gz
<Whoopie> tumbleweed: any idea where to start debugging? It seems to be an autotools issue (according to a quick google search).
<tumbleweed> Whoopie: I'm no autotools expert, I can't say without looking at it
<savvas> hello, does this mir request look ok to you? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgxps/+bug/965467 - I think I included everything the requirements wiki page suggested
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 965467 in libgxps (Ubuntu) "[MIR] Please transfer libgxps 0.2.2-1 (universe) to main" [Undecided,New]
<Laney> looks complete, yes. You should speak to the desktop team about whether they want to push it
<savvas> hi Laney :) thanks again for sponsoring the package!
<Laney> you're quite welcome
<Rhonda> hmmm, missed 4 new mixtapes from dholbach, wtf :)
 * Rhonda hugs Laney for accepting wesnoth-1.10 :)
<dholbach> Rhonda, a shame you weren't there on Saturday in Berlin - it was a great night :)
<Laney> \o/
<Laney> still in the NEW queue unfortunately
<Laney> there are quite a number of steps
<Rhonda> dholbach: Well, there was sorta birthday party for my son at Saturday in our house, so …  :)
<dholbach> haha, great :)
<Rhonda> Laney: what, NEW queue, rmadison -uubuntu wesnoth-1.10 says it's already in?
<dholbach> I recorded the session, but it's >1G and not quite up to my usual mixtape standards - but it was a great party nonetheless
<Laney> Rhonda: the source yes, but not the binaries
<Laney> e.g. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+queue
<Rhonda> hmmm
<Laney> never mind, someone will get to it soon
<Rhonda> uhm, then my dent about it was too soonish.  %-(
<Laney> still technically correct ^o)
<Rhonda> Have to push an update soonish anyway, the help file translations are missing. %-/
<Rhonda> see http://bugs.debian.org/664164
<ubottu> Debian bug 664164 in wesnoth-1.10 "[wesnoth-1.10] Help translations missing" [Normal,Open]
<ryanakca> What would be the appropriate version for a no changes rebuild? Current: 2.0.0-1, Rebuild: 2.0.0-1build1 ?
<StevenK> ryanakca: That would be fine, yes.
<ryanakca> StevenK: Alright, and I'm guessing I need to also Maintainer -> XSBC-Orig-Maintainer ?
<StevenK> I'm not sure. I would probably ignore it, just since it's a no-change rebuild.
<ryanakca> StevenK: Alright, thanks, debcommitting and pushing :)
<Laney> yeah, no need to change that unless you make actual changes
 * ryanakca nods, lp-proposed, thanks :)
<vibhavp> While preparing a patch (ubuntu delta) , what do I put in the "Uploaders" Section?
<vibhavp> /window/window 2
<Whoopie> cjwatson: I have attached the debdiff to bug report 913018 (https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/913018)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 913018 in sflphone (Ubuntu) "sflphoned crashed with SIGSEGV in std::__detail::_List_node_base::_M_hook() from DBus::DefaultWatch::DefaultWatch" [Medium,Fix released]
<Whoopie> cjwatson: sflphone built find for amd64/i386 in my testing PPA and for armel in the qemu chroot.
<Whoopie> cjwatson: should I attach the armel build log to the ticket?
<cjwatson> don't care
<cjwatson> Whoopie: I think it would be a good idea to keep config.guess and config.sub in sync
<cjwatson> it is not usually recommended to update them independently
<Whoopie> cjwatson: ok.
<cjwatson> (I don't think that needs another test build TBH, I'd be happy to apply a diff that just did that)
<Whoopie> cjwatson: how to name the patch file then?
<cjwatson> "config-guess-sub" or just "config"
<cjwatson> not that important :)
<vibhavp> */window 2
<Whoopie> cjwatson: updated debdiff attached.
<cjwatson> Whoopie: thanks, uploaded
<cjwatson> (modulo beta freeze)
<Whoopie> cjwatson: thank you!
<kirkland> is there a PPA I can depend upon to get a package that needs "dh clean --with python2" to build on lucid?
<kirkland> a backports ppa or something?
<tumbleweed> kirkland: not that I'm aware of
<kirkland> tumbleweed: okay, thanks
<kirkland> tumbleweed: any known workaround?
<tumbleweed> besides pysupport?
<tumbleweed> barry: ^
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<vibhavp> Is it a coincidence the dholbach's nick starts with "dh" ?
<hakermania> Hello, World! If you have your application 'sitting in the archive  admin / release team review queue', how do you know whether your package has been accepted or not (what changes in order to realize it)? See bug #964451 last answer :P
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 964451 in wallch (Ubuntu) "FFE: Wallch 3.01" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/964451
<hakermania> I can see that the application has been uploaded (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wallch) but I don't know where to search for 'accepted' or similar...
<cjwatson> hakermania: you'll get mail when it's accepted
<cjwatson> uh, but that *has* been accepted
<cjwatson> your error was in not putting "LP: #964451" somewhere in the changelog so that it would auto-close the bug
<cjwatson> I've closed the bug now
<hakermania> cjwatson, thanks:) But, seriously, was it my bad? Here: http://tinyurl.com/caafqv2 it doesn't say somewhere that the changelog should close the bug the I open... :/
<cjwatson> it's not mandatory to auto-close bugs, but if you want them to be auto-closed then that's the only way to do it.
<cjwatson> otherwise you should close them following the mail you got when the package was accepted.
<hakermania> cjwatson, OK! Thanks again. One last question, do you know whether this accepted application will land in Beta 2?
<hakermania> (will be in usc in beta 2)
<cjwatson> it's in the archive now and beta 2 hasn't been released yet
<cjwatson> so yes
<hakermania> cool :)
<barry> kirkland: sadly, no
<kirkland> barry: okay, thanks, no worries
<kirkland> barry: no one should run 10.04 any more anyway :-P
<kirkland> bring on the 12.04s!
<barry> kirkland: exactly :)
<jtaylor> barry: I think I finally have a working scipy patch
<jtaylor> see the branch
<jtaylor> the changelog still needs work
<barry> jtaylor: awesome, let me try building it locally
<barry> jtaylor: could you link the branch to bug 960595?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 960595 in python-scipy (Ubuntu) "FFe for python3 scipy packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/960595
<jtaylor> it is interesting that the -dbg test brings down the interpreter
<jtaylor> but thats the case for the old packages too
<jtaylor> so no regression
<jtaylor> one non-dbg test fails also no regression
<barry> ScottK: i suppose i should file ffe's for all the other flufl.* packages?
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> Feel free to do it all in one bug.
<barry> cool.  i'll file them after you've reviewed and uploaded .password and .bounce (coming soon
<barry> jtaylor: in your branch, why did you remove all the -1buildN entries in changelog?
<jtaylor> they are just rebuilds not realyl necessary to keep them
<jtaylor> at least I have been told that in the past
<barry> jtaylor: hmm, it seems to lose information though, which i don't like.  maybe ScottK has an opinion on that?
<ScottK> jtaylor: IME, generally you just drop changelog entries when syncing from Debian.  I'd keep them.
<barry> jtaylor: also, X-Python-Version: >= 3.1... is that for consistency w/debian?  (ubuntu only cares about >= 3.2)
<ScottK> Actually that only matters on Ubuntu.
<jtaylor> scipy works with 3.1
<ScottK> No, I take that back.
<jtaylor> I had the impression that should denote the oldest version supported by the source
<ScottK> barry: Explicit is better tahn implicit.
<jtaylor> which makes backport situation clear
<barry> ScottK: cool, no problem with that then
<ScottK> Yeah.
<barry> jtaylor: okay, i'm going to comment in the ffe bug, but i approve of the patch with the restoration of the d/changelog entires
<barry> *entries
 * ScottK just watched the BDFL's Pycon keynote on Youtube, so is feeling particularly Pythonic today.
<barry> ScottK: you know how much he hates doing those? :)
<ScottK> He mentioned it.
<jtaylor> ScottK: keep or remove the +build changelogs?
<ScottK> It was a good talk though.  I learned some things.
<ScottK> jtaylor: Keep
<jtaylor> k
<barry> me too!
<ScottK> Don't mess with history unless you can sync with Debian.
<pabelanger> Any suggestions on bug 965484?  Should redmine be rolled back or a new sync request for ruby-rack?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 965484 in redmine (Ubuntu) " redmine : Depends: ruby-rack (>= 1.4.0) but 1.3.5-1 is to be installed " [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/965484
<barry> jtaylor, ScottK https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-scipy/+bug/960595/comments/2
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 960595 in python-scipy (Ubuntu) "FFe for python3 scipy packages" [Undecided,New]
<ScottK> pabelanger: I'd be inclined to more forward.
<pabelanger> ScottK, Ya, if people agree with bumping ruby-rack, I can setup the FFe
<ScottK> pabelanger: There are a few other rdepends.  They'll need to be checked for compatibility.  See apt-cache rdepends ruby-rack.
<jtaylor> changelog restored
<jtaylor> I'll forward the patch to debian then upload
<ScottK> barry: Next time you can use the -b option and close the FFe bug when you do the sync.
<barry> ScottK: ah crap, i meant to do that. sorry
<jtaylor> uploaded, thanks for the review
<pabelanger> ScottK, understood
<barry> ScottK: i'll now file a blanket ffe for flufl.*[!enum]
<barry> ScottK: bug 966521
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 966521 in flufl.bounce (Ubuntu) "[FFe] sync flufl.{bounce,password,i18n,lock} from Debian" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/966521
<ScottK> barry: Approved, but you got some of the tasks on the upstream projects and not the Ubuntu packages.
<barry> ScottK: fixed, thx
<barry> ScottK: i'll sync as they hit lp
<ScottK> Sure.  Hopefully they won't be in New very long.
<jtaylor> youtube-download is broken precise again it seems... such an app really should not be packaged
<jtaylor> good seems non-ffe syncable
<micahg> jtaylor: the nature of the beast
<micahg> this is where volatile would be nice :)
<micahg> eh, I guess an SRU would serve the same purpose
<jtaylor> I don't really care that much about it, opera does the same much much more reliable for every site
<jtaylor> unfortunatly the flash plugin in opera does not work in my new precise installation and I want to watch the pycon keynot in higher speed :/
<jtaylor> hm  just got a mail, scipy powerpc build failed, but it hasn't even started yet according to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-scipy/0.9.0+dfsg1-1ubuntu1/+build/3323364
<micahg> if I've got a conf file I forgot to migrate, do I add snippets to move and remove or just remove?
<RAOF> micahg: How long has the package been not reading the old conf file?
<micahg> RAOF: about 18 hours :)
<RAOF> If it's only in Precise, then I'd move-and-remove.
<micahg> should I attempt to be smart and remove the new file so the old one can migrate?
<RAOF> Oh!  Totally move-and-remove; there's a good chance that even those on precise won't have edited the new conf file!
<RAOF> micahg: I think the correct thing to do would be to remove the new conf file and replace it with the migrated old conf iff the new conf hasn't been changed.
<micahg> RAOF: so does that mean I can't use the pretty dpkg-maintscript-helper stuff for the first part?
<micahg> oh, I can lie :0
<RAOF> :)
<RAOF> I think you can still use the maintscript helper ;)
<micahg> yeah, I just lie about the last-version
<RAOF> Hm.  Will that successfully trigger on upgrades?
<micahg> I'm going to test it :0
<RAOF> (If it gets too hairy it's probably not *terrible* to just unconditionally migrate the old conf file; 18 hours isn't very long.)
<micahg> well, I added an rm_conffile statement first, then the mv_conffile statement
<micahg> RAOF: nope, my idea just wiped all of it :)
 * micahg tries just a move
<micahg> yeah, I'll just clobber the new file
<broder> jtaylor: you know we have precedent for just SRU'ing new upstream releases of youtube-dl, right?
#ubuntu-motu 2012-03-28
<dholbach> good morning
<amithkk> Hello?
<amithkk> I want to contrib to a backage
<amithkk> How do I make a diff file
<amithkk> *package
<jokerdino> background info: amithkk is trying to help with bug #602680
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 602680 in One Hundred Paper Cuts "Description: About Myself" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/602680
<amithkk> Woah! the original ubotto
<amithkk> *ubottu
<jalcine> World's coming to an end, eh/
<jalcine> ?
<jokerdino> i thought we still have another 8 months or so?
<amithkk> Actually the world has already ended
<amithkk> mayans dont count leap years
<amithkk> ok, back to ontopinc
<amithkk> *ontopic
<jalcine> amithkk: thank you! I've been pointing that out to my friends (not to bring it back off-topic)
<amithkk> jalcine:  heh :)
<vibhavp> I was Dependency is not satisfiable: javahelper (>= 0.40)
<vibhavp> oops
<vibhavp> As I said I was builind a package with pbuilder
<vibhavp> And pbuilder returned : Dependency is not satisfiable: javahelper (>= 0.40)
<vibhavp> But I have javaheler-0.40ubuntu1 installed
<vibhavp> What can I do?
<tarvid> installation problems with static addressing and bad upstream routing
<tarvid> took me almost a day before I realized my ISP's routes were mangled
<tarvid> ubuntu install provides no clues yet obviously does checking when connecting
<hrw> vibhavp: pastebin debian/control?
<vibhavp> hrw: Nevermind, I fixed it. Thanks
<hrw> ok
<hrw> vibhavp: what was solution?
<vibhavp> hrw: Added | javahelper (>= 0.40ubuntu1) to the build-depends
<hrw> ;)
<Kiall> Heya, I have a package that installs a config file to /etc, then during the postinit makes some changes to the file based on debconf values. Is there any way to prevent a change to the original config from asking to user to compare the differences etc when upgrading.
<Kiall> Ie - If the only changes to the installed file were made by the postinit, just go ahead and replace it
<Kiall> I'm thinking there might be a way to mark it as "original" after the changes are postinit are complete
<Zhenech> save the md5/sha1 of the postinst'ed file somewhere
<Kiall> Zhenech, dpkg itself is what does the comparison etc.. I would imagine I have to involve dpkg..
<Zhenech>        ucf - Update Configuration File:  preserve user changes in configuration files
<Zhenech> that might help?
<Kiall> That sounds like its along the right lines..
<Kiall> Will have a look at it now
<vibhavp> Mahar which is packaged in Ubuntu is hosted in Launchpad. I was going through thier bug tracker at https://bugs.launchpad.net/mahara and saw many bugs which were fixed upstream. So I wonder if I can prepare a Ubuntu Delta with these fixes? Would it be sensible to do that?
<vibhavp> Mahara*
<yolanda> hi all
<yolanda> can i ask for some review of a package?
<tumbleweed> yolanda: getting new packagse in via Debian is preferred
<yolanda> sorry, what do you mean?
<tumbleweed> yolanda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<pabelanger> Morning MOTU, I just created a FFe (bug 967195) to fix bug 965484.  #ubuntu-release would first like somebody from MOTU to make a comment on the issue before they move it to triage, to confirm this is the direction we want to take.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 967195 in ruby-rack (Ubuntu) "FFe: Sync ruby-rack 1.4.0-1 (universe) from Debian wheezy (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/967195
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 965484 in redmine (Ubuntu) " redmine : Depends: ruby-rack (>= 1.4.0) but 1.3.5-1 is to be installed " [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/965484
<pabelanger> Until then, redmine is broken in Precise
<tumbleweed> pabelanger: jdstrand synced it, I'd soclicit a comment from him
<pabelanger> tumbleweed: how can I check out did the sync?  Where did you find that info?
<pabelanger> s/out/out who/
<tumbleweed> pabelanger: it's not visible on LP yet
<pabelanger> O I C
<tumbleweed> I looked at the precise-changes list archive
<pabelanger> roger
<tumbleweed> he broke it, he can fix it :P
<tumbleweed> (assuming it was installable before the sync)
<pabelanger> Okay cool, and ya it was working before the sync
<tumbleweed> Laney: weren't you going to fix LP for us? :)
 * tumbleweed wonders if we need a who-synced tool
<micahg> tumbleweed: more like who-"uploaded"
<tumbleweed> micahg: who-uploaded is a Debian thing
<tumbleweed> also, LP shows us that for real uploads, just not syncs
<tumbleweed> but yes, if one's going to writea tool, do it properly...
<Laney> it should be easy enough to fix LP for that, yes
<Laney> i just never learned how to make UI changes
<tumbleweed> nigelb: ^
<Laney> sounds like a UDS task
<stefanct> how likely would a sync request be completed for 12.04 for http://packages.qa.debian.org/s/serna-free.html ?
<stefanct> long story about its (re)introduction to debian: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=535828
<ubottu> Debian bug 535828 in wnpp "ITP: serna -- XML editor" [Wishlist,Open]
<tumbleweed> if it builds and runs on precise, pretty likely
<tumbleweed> you do need to apply for an FFe, though
<micahg> was only in maverick/natty, so not a regression from lucid, up to the release team like tumbleweed :)
<stefanct> ok, thank you
<stefanct> i guess no one wants to beat me to testing and filing the ffe? :)
<stefanct> bbl
<tumbleweed> stefanct: it would also need to be unblacklisted
<tumbleweed> stefanct: it doesn't build
<wookey> If I have a package that is foo-0.2build1 in ubuntu and I change it. should it become foo-0.2build1ubuntu1 or foo-0.2ubuntu1 ?
<wookey> I'm guessing the latter...
<micahg> wookey: yes, the latter
<wookey> cheers
<micahg> wookey: so long as the debian version is actually 0.2 :)
<jtaylor> we should remove blcr from precise, it cannot work with the kernel and ic collects millions of bugs even though there are bug patterns
<jtaylor> hm why is the but pattern broken oO still looks ok
<stefanct> tumbleweed: oh :/ thanks a lot for checking!
<tumbleweed> I fired up a build assuming that I'd be reviewing an FFe later...
<stefanct> :)
<stefanct> what does not work?
<tumbleweed> stefanct: http://people.ubuntu.com/~stefanor/tmp/serna-free_4.3.0.20110221-7_amd64.build
<nigelb> Laney: UI changes shouldn't be too hard.
<stefanct> tumbleweed: thank you. i have reported that upstream. (since debian patches do not touch that apparently... which makes me wonder why it works for them though :)
#ubuntu-motu 2012-03-29
<Pikkachu> How LP translation gets into the build proccess?
<Pikkachu> I have built a package which is translated in LP and after building
<Pikkachu> but the original po files are the same with lots of untranslated stuff
<Pikkachu> hmm it's built in the PPA, I guess something there sets stuff up
<jalcine> I was going to say that maybe dh_translations kicked in somewhere..'
<JontheEchidna> The buildd's have some config switches flipped that run pkgbinarymangler on binaries built for main/restricted
<vibhavp>  /window 8
<kklimonda> highvoltage: hey, I've just been skimming through the developer week logs and found your session on edubuntu. You said that you've "abandoned the server part" - does it mean you don't think it's a good idea to be working on it considering alternative server solutions, or did you just ran out of hands to work?
<highvoltage> kklimonda: we think that it's a really good idea, we just don't currently have the resources to maintain it
<jfi> Hello, is there particular ubuntu (or debian) rules to follow when packaging a binary executable with sticky bit?
<bregma> people still use the sticky bit?  do you mean the setuid bit?
<jfi> yes, sorry for the confusion
<jtaylor> anyone got any issues with me merging matplotlib 1.1.1rc from debian? its bugfix only and there should be a final before release
<jtaylor> unfortunatly it can't be synced do to a dep rename
<ScottK> jtaylor: Can we fix the dep rename (if it's just sync the dep/push through new and there's no other changes, I'll do the new?
<jtaylor> let me check
<jtaylor> though maybe its not such a good idea there are a million testsuite failures
<ScottK> Let's wait and see then.
<jtaylor> weird for a rc that is supposed to get "rock solid"
<ScottK> Yeah.
<highvoltage> wom 15
 * Laney woms at highvoltage
<ajmitch> Laney: how could you do that to him?
<jtaylor> this hud is really getting in the way of work!
<jtaylor> can one disable it for the terminal?
<ScottK> woms is not specifically forbidden in the CoC.
<ScottK> jtaylor: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop.
<ScottK> ;-)
<jtaylor> ^^
 * highvoltage is wommed over by Laney 
<jtaylor> ScottK: concerning the rename, 4 rdepends getting the rename from debian is a new upstream
<jtaylor> but I have no idea of fonts and no idea how to formulate a ffe for it
<ScottK> It's probably OK, but you might ask the maintainers.
<jtaylor> in the lyx news: Additionally, byte-compiled python files changed their installation target. Distribution
<jtaylor> maintainers are encouraged to verify their patch sets
<jtaylor> that sounds invasive, probably we don't want that yet
<jtaylor> (and all because arch py3 crazyness ...)
<ockham> is it to late already to re-add ocropus to precise which has just been upgraded to 0.4 in debian at last?
<ockham> see bug 500527
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 500527 in ocropus (Ubuntu) "Please update to version 0.4." [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500527
<ScottK> ockham: If it's in Debian and it's a sync, it's not to late.
<ockham> well it has been removed from precise some weeks ago, and I guess there isn't anything Debian specific to it, so I guess that makes it a sync, right?
<ScottK> You'd need to check and make sure it builds, installs, and runs without changes.
#ubuntu-motu 2012-03-30
<JontheEchidna> YokoZar: mind if I upload this patch for wine1.4? http://paste.ubuntu.com/906525/
<YokoZar> JontheEchidna: go for it
<JontheEchidna> k, didn't know if you wanted to wait for some more changes to go with it or anything :)
<YokoZar> JontheEchidna: well I'm about to put wine1.5 in ppa but I'll just merge that change in
<JontheEchidna> the transitional package is still around so it's not too much of a hurry. It'd be nice to be able to get rid of it though
<vibhavp> Should I request a sync for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/oss4/+bug/858181 or prepare a debdiff?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 858181 in oss4 (Ubuntu) "oss4-dkms 4.2-build2004-1ubuntu1: oss4 kernel module failed to build (error: conflicting types for ‘fd_set’)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<vibhavp> Oh wait its fixed in precise
<vibhavp> How do I then request a backport of it to oneiric?
<micahg> vibhavp: that needs an SRU, not a backport
<vibhavp> May sound noobish, but whats an SRU?
<micahg> !sru | vibhavp
<ubottu> vibhavp: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<vibhavp> thanks micahg
<vibhavp> from where I do I get a bug supervisor to Nominate?
<micahg> I can do that
<micahg> vibhavp: done
<vibhavp> micahg: NOw I need to prepare a debdiff and attach it to the report, right?
<micahg> vibhavp: yep, then subscribe ubuntu-sponsors
<vibhavp> micahg: You there?
<micahg> vibhavp: yeah
<vibhavp> micahg: Could you check my debdiif at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/oss4/+bug/858181 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 858181 in oss4 (Ubuntu Oneiric) "oss4-dkms 4.2-build2004-1ubuntu1: oss4 kernel module failed to build (error: conflicting types for ‘fd_set’)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<micahg> vibhavp: target should be oneiric-proposed, version should be 4.2-build2004-1ubuntu2.1
<kyoushuu> how do I know which packages can still be merged from Debian Testing?
<micahg> kyoushuu: bug fixes are welcome, features are subject to feature freeze and require an exception
<kyoushuu> Ah, so only bug fixes are allowed to be merged at this time? Like updated packages from Debian that have the same upstream source version?
<micahg> kyoushuu: well, major build system changes require an exception as well
<micahg> kyoushuu: new upstream releases with no new features that won't break the world are ok too
<micahg> speaking on new upstream releases breaking the world, jtaylor, any news on hdf5?
<kyoushuu> micahg: Ah, so major upstream releases, like zlib 1.2.3.4 to 1.2.6 are not allowed?
<micahg> kyoushuu: zlib breaks certain things IIRC so we'll need to wait until Q
<kyoushuu> micah: Ah ok
<kyoushuu> Does the background colors in packages in https://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html mean anything?
<micahg> kyoushuu: yes, priority and essentiality, you might be better served with the universe merges (more likely to be appropriate at this juncture)
<micahg> err..maybe just priority
<ScottK> micahg: I'd appreciate it if you would take a quick look at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qd/2.3.11.dfsg-2.1/+build/3369763/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-i386.qd_2.3.11.dfsg-2.1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz and explain to me how that can work in a local build on i386 and on other archs on the buildd's, but not i386 on the buildd?
<ScottK> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/qd/2.3.11.dfsg-2.1
<ScottK> Built just fine on a buildd in Debian too.
<vibhavp> micahg: S\Could you check the debdiff again? Ive corrected it
<micahg> ScottK: does it matter which buildd>
<ScottK> I retried it and it failed twice. I didn't check if it was on the same buildd or not.
<ScottK> It's a quick build.  I can try and see.
<micahg> vibhavp: you need to target oneiric-proposed, not oneiric, if the fix actually works, then otherwise it looks fine at first glance
<ScottK> Got roseapple again.
<micahg> hmm, roseapple is one of the less flaky buildds in my experience
<micahg> looks good this time :)
<micahg> ScottK: uploaded :)
<ScottK> Weird.
<ScottK> Third time's the charm I guess.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<micahg> there were some buildd issues earlier
<ScottK> OK.  I didn't know about that.
<vibhavp> ah
<vibhavp> micahg: Done
<dholbach> good morning
<vibhavp> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hi vibhavp
<vibhavp> dholbach: /window 2
<vibhavp> oops :)
<vibhavp> sorry dholbach
<vibhavp> Is it sensible to work on Unity Bugs?
<Laney> you can do, but you should join #ubuntu-unity and discuss with the developers there
<vibhavp> Which is higher: libchewing 0.3.3-1 or libchewing3-dev  0.3.3 ?
<vibhavp> Ah
<vibhavp> Ignore that question
<vibhavp> What is the difference betwwen libchewing3 and libchewing?
<geser> libchewing is the source package name while libchewing3 is the binary package name
<al-maisan> Is there any way to get or access the package version in the debian/rules file (bar grep'ing the debian/changelog) ?
<geser> not that I know of, I've only seen the use of dpkg-parsechangelog (and some filtering of the output) in debian/rules
<al-maisan> geser: thanks for the pointer, will take a look at dpkg-parsechangelog
<ockham> hi, i'd like to sync http://packages.debian.org/experimental/ocropus (whose 0.3.x version has been removed from Precise recently due to incompatibility with tesseract 3)
<ockham> however, i'm currently running oneiric, and i'm behind a somewhat sluggish internet connection, so my download of 12.04 Beta2 is going to take a while. anyone else volunteering to test that ocropus 0.4.4-1 from debian?
#ubuntu-motu 2012-03-31
<psusi> how do you do a rebase merge in bzr?  i.e. I don't want the history to show a merge commit, just reply the existing changes on the new upstream
<Joao> Hello
<jokerdino> anyone has some idea towards this question? - http://askubuntu.com/questions/116688/nautilus-build-fail
<jokerdino> it has a failed build
<jokerdino> jbicha: you deleted the gnome boxes from your ppa?
<jbicha> jokerdino: yes, please don't rely on my dev PPA, I regularly add and delete experimental stuff there
<jokerdino> ah, ok then.
<jbicha> jokerdino: Boxes 3.4 won't make it into precise since it needs a newer libvirt that's still in Debian experimental
<jokerdino> we would still have 3.3.5 then?
<jbicha> jokerdino: no, it's probably not a good idea to use an out-of-date snapshot
<jokerdino> i see.
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<vibhav> Can anybody tell me why me tomboy build is failing? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/908796/
<jtaylor> missing build dependencies
<vibhav> jtaylor: debuild -S doesnt require build-deps
<vibhav>  unable to load addon cli: Can't locate Debian/Debhelper/Sequence/cli.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.14.2 /usr/local/share/perl/5.14.2 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.14 /usr/share/perl/5.14 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at (eval 4) line 2.
<jtaylor> it does for clean
<vibhav> BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at (eval 4) line 2.
<jtaylor> use  -nc to avoid that
<jtaylor> in this case cli-common-dev should do it
<vibhav> jtaylor: Thanks!
<vibhav> jtaylor: How did you know the problem?
<jtaylor> its a common problem with some packages
<jtaylor> e.g. cli and python packages
<vibhav> ah
#ubuntu-motu 2012-04-01
<vibhav> Good Morning!
<bregma> good evening!
<jtaylor> does changing to compat 9 and adding hardening flags need a ffe?
<vibhav> put live.ubuntu.iso
<vibhav> oops :)
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<kees> jtaylor: which package?
<jtaylor> gimmix
<astraljava> Hi gang, I got a request for updating abiword's translations, as there appears to be updates for them since the current snapshot from sources that we have in precise. I'm new to updating translations, so what would be the process to follow in such cases? And is it right that the translations freeze isn't on, yet? (according to the release schedule, or am I reading it wrong?)
<astraljava> Well, _I_ didn't get the request, but rather Xubuntu Team did.
<jbicha_> astraljava: we're in sync with Debian's abiword, so you probably should contact the Debian maintainer about that
<jbicha_> oh I guess we're not going to be in complete sync with Debian since their latest packaging has made the libpng15 transition
<astraljava> jbicha_: Ok, so does that mean I should in fact just update the translations without Debian maintainer's consent? I'm not exactly sure how maintainable that would be, but I'd also want more complete translations into precise, as it's an LTS release after all.
<jbicha_> astraljava: my opinion is that Debian should pull the latest translations, we in Ubuntu can then sync from Debian but we need to replace the libpng-dev build-depend with libpng12-dev
<astraljava> jbicha_: Ok. What are your thoughts about doing that this late in the cycle?
<jbicha_> astraljava: ideally we wouldn't be using git snapshots for an LTS, translations & bugfixes are good, but major code changes won't be
<astraljava> jbicha_: That's my understanding, too. So updating the translations would be creating a debdiff on po/ directory from the sources? Or what would be the right way to do it?
<jbicha_> astraljava: yes that sounds fine, or you could ask the Debian maintainer if a newer git snapshot would be safe too
<astraljava> jbicha_: Ok, I'll go email the maintainer first. Thanks for your help!
<mfisch> hey masters, what's the typical ETA on a dput?  It's been over 7 hours and I have no email not a published package
<mfisch> I expect at least a "fail" email
<ajmitch> dput to where?
<mfisch> sorry, dput to a personal PPA
<ajmitch> you'll want to check with #launchpad then
<mfisch> ajmitch: got it, thanks
<ajmitch> it ought to be a matter of minutes
<mfisch> ajmitch: it certainly is for my day job
<mfisch> so apparently LP won't accept my unsigned packages
<mfisch> is there a way to sign a package as myself even though I'm not in the changelog?
<psusi> why aren't you in the changelog?
<mfisch> psusi: just doing a favor for jono, helping him package something, and I want to try it from my ppa first
<mfisch> psusi: if it's required, I'll add myself
<psusi> I think it is required, so yea, just add an entry for yourself
<mfisch> psusi: I hope that's not considered stealing credit, that's what I was trying to avoid
<psusi> depends on what the entry says... you can just say you are uploading it to your ppa
<mfisch> psusi: then I'll leave it as-is in bzr
<mfisch> psusi: thanks
<ajmitch> mfisch: you can pass the key id you want to sign with to debuild (or bzr-buildpackage)
#ubuntu-motu 2013-03-25
<dholbach> good morning
<Laney> please someone sync haskell-hipmunk when LP becomes aware of it
<Laney> (from exp)
 * Laney goes away for a few days
<ScottK> Rh0nda: Please see Bug 1159784] - Do we want that?
<ubottu> bug 1159784 in wesnoth-1.10 (Ubuntu) "FFe: Sync wesnoth-1.10 1:1.10.6-1 (universe) from Debian experimental (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1159784
<tumbleweed> synced haskell-hipmunk for Laney
<Rh0nda> ScottK: Erm, yes, of course.  Who did beat me yet again to uploading the package and requesting the sync? :)
<Rhonda> ScottK: … somehow I'm in the soft transition of handing over wesnoth to Vincent it seems.
<ScottK> Rhonda: Thanks.
<ScottK> FFe approved.
<Rhonda> No clue who the person was that requested the sync actually, but if Vincent did the upload it's fine. :)
<ScottK> Helpful contributor.
<jtaylor> hm I can't get a mail through to pyqt list ...
<jtaylor> not even after subscribing
<ScottK> Weird.
<cleeming> hey guys, wondering if someone could help out.. im using --othermirror with pbuilder, if i use --login i can see backports showing up in apt-cache and i can install the package i need manually.. however when doing pdebuild, it refuses to install packages from the backports (if i do apt-get install python-sphinx=>1.0), it will say the package is not available, which is not true. any ideas?
#ubuntu-motu 2013-03-26
<elf> hi folks, just wondering if anyone knows if/when GLPI will be updated? 0.80.7-1 in the repo, 0.83.7 is on their site
<ScottK> elf: It's 83.31 is 12.10 and raring (to be 13.04).  If you need a backport to 12.04, you can request one.
<ScottK> !backports | elf
<ubottu> elf: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<bkerensa> gtk2-engines-pixbuf : Depends: libgtk2.0-0 (= 2.24.16-1ubuntu2) but 2.24.17-0ubuntu1 is installed
<bkerensa> =/
<cjohnston> heh
<dholbach> good morning
<geser> good morning
<mitya57> Morgen!
<highvoltage> goeie môre.
<cjohnston_> dholbach: would you mind taking another look at https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/ubuntu/raring/django-openid-auth/release-0-5/+merge/155330 please
<dholbach> cjohnston_, thanks - do you have an upstream changelog or the upstream revisions from since last release and this one? just so I can check what all changed in the meantime
<dholbach> cjohnston_, apart from that it looks good to
<dholbach> me
<cjohnston_> dholbach: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~django-openid-auth/django-openid-auth/trunk/changes
<geser> cjohnston_: you might want to update the copyright year in debian/copyright (for Canonical) (but it's not important enough for a resubmit, just queue it for your next changes/upload)
<dholbach> cjohnston_, do you know from which rev to which?
<cjohnston_> dholbach: should be 88 -> 98, geser I could do that real quick no problem
<dholbach> cjohnston_, thanks - I'll check it out
<cjohnston_> geser: I left it alone because I wasn't sure how to handle the debian/*.. he still maintains it in debian, but we aren't coming from debian here
<dholbach> geser, let me know if you push a d/copyright change
<dholbach> and I'll go and upload it
<geser> dholbach: I don't know if it's important enough to hold the upload for it (it just a minor issue which can IMHO get fixed later)
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> I'll upload it
<dholbach> cjohnston_, uploaded
<cjohnston_> thanks
<freeflyi1g> hi there, do we need FFe for those native package speific to Ubuntu like default-setting and theme?
<tumbleweed> freeflyi1g: you need FFes for new features
<tumbleweed> urgh, and please don't cross-post
<freeflyi1g> tumbleweed: thought ubuntu-devel might be more appropriate for this kind of question  :) but still thanks for reminding
<tumbleweed> bkerensa: re bug 1159700, why are you asking for a merge proposal? there's a debdiff
<ubottu> bug 1159700 in ufraw (Ubuntu) "Upstream 0.19.2 available" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1159700
<bkerensa> tumbleweed: Yeah I totally space that... It was like 2am my time (sleep deprivation) :P
<tumbleweed> bkerensa: ah, np :)
<jtaylor> yey got an answer from pyqt, my mail still don't go through to the list, but I bcc'd phil directly this time which helped :)
<jtaylor> the good news no additional issue in pyqt, but we should probably fix the one I though was not fixed
<jtaylor> ScottK: should I file a bug with patch to pyqt? or will you consider updating to 4.10.1 in raring if its released soon?
<ScottK> jtaylor: Go ahead and fix it.
<jtaylor> its main
<jtaylor> here is the patch http://paste.ubuntu.com/5617940/
<ScottK> jtaylor: Why don't you make a debdiff of it so it's easier for me to sponsor and you have your name on another Main upload for you eventual core-dev application.
#ubuntu-motu 2013-03-27
<ESphynx> I found the problem :P
<ESphynx> ScottK, xnox: I fixed the PowerPC build issue... ( https://github.com/ecere/sdk/commit/8be3b8fb26519e0bfc2a180d7d47bc060f66cd50 )  How should I go about updating this? a minimal patch with just this commit?
<geser> ESphynx: I would add it as a patch, comment that it will be included in the next upstream release and let the new package revision get sponsored
<dholbach> good morning
<xnox> ESphynx: "add .patch" to the URL: https://github.com/ecere/sdk/commit/8be3b8fb26519e0bfc2a180d7d47bc060f66cd50.patch
<xnox> ESphynx: and just drop it into ./debian/patches, note that DEP-3 headers are git compatible thus no need to tweak it at all =)
<cjohnston> Should django-openid-auth 0.5 be backported to precise/quantal or SRU'ed? It's just bug fixes. Changelog: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~django-openid-auth/django-openid-auth/trunk/changes r88-98
<geser> cjohnston: are there any bugs open which got fixed in 0.5?
<tumbleweed> backports aren't for bug fixes
<tumbleweed> and, of course, SRUs prefer minimal, testable patches
<cjohnston> geser: tumbleweed https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/ubuntu/raring/django-openid-auth/release-0-5/+merge/155330 lists the bugs in an easy format
<tumbleweed> cjohnston: there's a lot going on there
<tumbleweed> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<cjohnston> ahh.. so one for each bug
<tumbleweed> you can do more that one bug fix in an SRU
<tumbleweed> but you'll have to verify each issue
<tumbleweed> what I'm getting at is that you'll have to figure out what was actually important, you won't just be backporting 0.5
<cjohnston> technically all but "Fixes tests failing with django 1.4" is a bug that is present in precise, and not that one just because precise doesn't ship with 1.4. If your running 1.4 on precise it does have the issues though. There weren't any new features introduced, purely bug fixes
<tumbleweed> right, but bug fixes also introduce risk
<tumbleweed> you read the introductary section to the SRU wiki page...
<cjohnston> right.. I understand that.
<tumbleweed> (and, of course, the bigger the diff, the longer it'll take the SRU team to review it, and the higher the chance they'll say no)
<arand> Are PPAs able to grab orig tarballs from the Ubuntu archive or do they always need the orig uploaded?
<ScottK> arand: Thy can take from the Ubuntu archive.
<arand> Is it only from the release in question?
<arand> e.g. if I'm doing a "backport" to precise of something that's in raring?
<ScottK> It's all in the pool. So I think it's fine.
<ESphynx> hmm, what if I want to include all 5 commits ahead of 0.44.05 though? :|  Should I put in 5 patches? or bundle all 5 as one? or come up wit 0.44.06?
<ESphynx> ( All this hoping it will make it into Raring... It'd be nice nice if these UTF8 fixes and this cross-bitness fixes could make it...)
<ScottK> Your call.  A new version is probably cleaner.
<ESphynx> ScottK: I can do new version. but it can still make it into Raring if I do?
<ScottK> If it's a new version or patches has no bearing on if it gets into raring.
<ESphynx> 'aight.
<ESphynx> new version it is. thanks.
#ubuntu-motu 2013-03-28
<Logan_> How do I cancel an upload to the Ubuntu archive?
<RAOF> Logan_: You can't in general. Although depending on where you tried to upload it to it might be staged in one of the queues. And if you uploaded to raring it'll be in raring-proposed, which may give you an opportunity to kill it before it is copied to raring.
<Logan_> RAOF: And how does one kill it while it is in raring-proposed?
<RAOF> Logan_: One tries to find an archive admin to get it removed, I guess.
<Logan_> k
<StevenK> Logan_: And it is?
<Logan_> StevenK: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xf86-video-msm
<Logan_> Meant to upload it to my PPA - put the PPA as the second command by accident. :/
<Logan_> (And it FTBFSed, of course, as I expected it to.)
<StevenK> It looks like it did hit the archive
<ESphynx> OK I uploaded Ecere 0.44.06 to mentors =) Fixes the PowerPC build issue
<ESphynx> (also solves the deps/ and the libgif-dev thing)
<ESphynx> ... and the standards-version :)
<ESphynx> I updated https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ecere-sdk/+bug/1153763 to say sync 0.44.06
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1153763 in ecere-sdk (Ubuntu) "Please sync Ecere SDK 0.44.06 to fix amd64/PowerPC FTBFS" [Low,Triaged]
<ESphynx> xnox: ping =)
<dholbach> good morning
<xnox> ESphynx: one must use "Closes: #nnnnnn" in the changelog, that way the bug number will end up in the .changes files, and will be automatically closed on upload.
<xnox> ESphynx: thanks for removing deps/
<Zhenech> xnox, don't you mean LP: #nnnnn? :)
<xnox> Zeroedout: no, I do not mean LP: #nnnnnn, the package is in debian and the bug is in BTS
 * Zhenech gives xnox a working tab
<xnox> ESphynx: also I have squashed the changelog last time around (as -4 wasn't uploaded into debian, when you added -5 fix) yet your new package has changelog from what you probably had locally....
<Zhenech> ok, then i just over-assumed due to wrong channel :)
<xnox> ESphynx: now that there is 64bit support, you should look into mingw-w64 project that provides not-only 32bit toolchain but a 64bit one as well.
<ESphynx2> xnox: Thanks for the upload =) ScottK: what should happen next? I updated the sync request in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ecere-sdk/+bug/1153763 to refer to 0.44.06 , which is now in Debian/Experimental ( http://packages.debian.org/source/experimental/ecere-sdk )
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1153763 in ecere-sdk (Ubuntu) "Please sync Ecere SDK 0.44.06 to fix amd64/PowerPC FTBFS" [Low,Triaged]
<xnox> ESphynx2: there is no need for FFe for simple FTBFS fixes.
<ESphynx2> right :)
<ESphynx2> just need to sync right?
#ubuntu-motu 2013-03-29
<mfisch> Is there still a page that lists Lintian issues? The link that's on the MOTU TODO page is broken
<micahg> mfisch: http://lintian.ubuntuwire.org/raring/
<ESphynx> My PowerPC build which was at 15 min to build just went back to 4 hours :( It was at 1 hour like 8 hours ago =(
<mfisch> micahg: thanks, I'll fix the wiki
<mfisch> micahg: this one is also broken, is it still valid?  Piuparts Logs: http://people.ubuntu.com/~liw/piuparts/ (instructions)
<micahg> mfisch: not all of those should be fixed though
<micahg> so, not a type of link to say work here
<mfisch> micahg: sorry I'm not parsing that last line
<micahg> it's not the type of thing you can point people to and say have at it
 * micahg isn't sure where an up to date piuparts run is
<mfisch> micahg: maybe it should just be removed
<micahg> idk, I'd like to see more QA resources, not less
<mfisch> I think the intent of the link was to list things that a MOTU might work on like piparts issues, right now the link is not useful. This is the page I'm looking at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/TODO
<micahg> mfisch: maybe we can have someone set up a piuparts run on ubuntuwire
<mfisch> thats a good idea
<Guest20143> yo, when I download a source package, how can I actually build the binary package out of it ?
<mfisch> you could use dpkg-buildpackage but you'll need all the build dependencies installed
<mfisch> so usually I use a pbuilder to keep my system clean
<ESphynx> It built :)
<Rhonda> hmm
<Rhonda> ScottK, about your ACK in #1159784, would I (or someone else) need to do anything more here?  Like using the syncpackage tool or such?  Or has it to do with the freeze?
<jtaylor> Rhonda: subscribe sponsors for the syncing
<jtaylor> I'll do it
<Rhonda> jtaylor, I'm a MOTU, so I shouldn't need a sponsor.
<jtaylor> oh, then sync it
<Rhonda> Thus the question if there is some further action needed after the ACK from ScottK.
<Rhonda> … thing is, he asked me whether it's fine, and I'm a bit confused now.  Didn't tell me about any needed additional action, otherwise I would have done it right ahead. :)
<jtaylor> to my knowledge after an ack nothing more is required
<jtaylor> ScottK: pyqt4 debdiff bug 1161818
<ubottu> bug 1161818 in python-qt4 (Ubuntu) "QTextBlockUserData loses its data" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1161818
<iulian> Rhonda: Go ahead and sync the package. Nothing else is needed.
<jtaylor> xnox: I put a better testcase into the pyqt4 bug so you don't have to sieve through the ipython bugs
<xnox> jtaylor: ack thanks.
<xnox> jtaylor: But I do kind of want ipython-qtconsole to work out of the box in raring =)
<jtaylor> don't worry I#ll fix it before release
<jtaylor> xnox: please don't upload anything for ipython
<xnox> jtaylor: =))) ack ;-)
<jtaylor> there will be a new bugfix release probably this week which I'll upload
<jtaylor> someone have a non ubuntu/debian os?
<ogra_> they exist ?
<ogra_> :)
<jtaylor> need to test if some behavior of python is some ubuntu patch
<jtaylor> and I'm to lazy to compile it from source ._.
<Unit193> jtaylor: You don't still need that do you?
<jtaylor> Unit193: yes
<Unit193> jtaylor: I have access to a cent, but I wouldn't want to install something.
<Unit193> 2.6 too old?
<jtaylor> something with py3 would be better but still useful
<jtaylor> I need the ouput of this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5658587/
<Unit193> Mmmmm... Doesn't have the command, and that's the only non-debian/ubuntu I have access to.  Friend has arch, but is at work so not sure he can access. :P
<jtaylor> normal python is fine too
<Unit193> AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'get_shared_lib_extension' heh, fuun.
<Unit193> And I'm out for the day.
<ScottK> Rhonda: Someone still has to do the sync.  The ack was just about th freeze.
<ESphynx> Yay \o/
<ESphynx> When will an armel bot give it a try? :P
<ScottK> ESphynx: For ecere-sdk?
<ESphynx> Yeah? :P
<ESphynx> It just made it into Raring release :) celebrating here
<ESphynx> all this hard work to get 64 bit working :P
<ESphynx> Now I wished the Quantal SRU had progressed as well :P That was a lot of efforts too :(
<ScottK> For raring there's no armel, just armhf, so the answer to your question is "It won't"
<ESphynx> Ah ok. how come?
<ESphynx> not supported anymore?
<ScottK> Yes.
<Rhonda> ScottK: Ah, ok, that part wasn't clear to me from your question. :)
<ScottK> Sorry about that.
<ScottK> It didn't need to be specifically you, but someone does.
<Rhonda> No worries, I still had the bug opened in some browser session. :)
<ScottK> I asked you because I knew you'd know if it was a good diea or not.
<Rhonda> Yes, but didn't realize that there was more involved. :)
<ScottK> Sure.  Sorry I wasn't clearer.
<Rhonda> No need to.
#ubuntu-motu 2013-03-30
<aaron_rackspace> hey all, i'm looking for anyone who would be interested in a pro bono c++11 project that I'm looking to package with an ubuntu distro
<aaron_rackspace> would require an understanding of BGP and the project is currently alph
<Elfin> hello
<Elfin> Is there an age requirement for developing Ubuntu?
<Elfin> Unfortunately, I must go now. I'll check back later.
<Elfin> Goodbye, all.
 * Laney leaves a note to everyone that he intends to sync haskell-tagstream-conduit haskell-hs3 so that someone else can do it if he can't in the morning. :-)
<Laney> s/can't/forgets/ seems more likely
<roaksoax> win 3
#ubuntu-motu 2013-03-31
<micahg> ScottK: thanks for catfish, you fixed the issues which were keeping me from uploading, I'll take a look at the symlink issue
<micahg> siretart: I'm not sure you need to drop the debug packages for libav in Ubuntu, doesn't it just provide an unnecessary diff?
<ScottK> micahg: Great.
<micahg> ScottK: can I upload the other 2 things that I wanted to since they're Xubuntu specific?
<ScottK> Yes.
<micahg> thanks
<ScottK> micahg: Is xubuntu-docs one of those two things?  If not, you might want to have a look at it too.
<micahg> yes
<micahg> that and the gtk theme cig switcher
<micahg> s/cig/config
<ScottK> OK.
<siretart> micahg: getting the debug packages right in ubuntu is hard and not worth the effort. the diff would be smaller, but harder to maintain
<siretart> micahg: in debian, libavcodec-extra-54 is built from the same source, in ubuntu it is a seperate package
<siretart> micahg: that means that in debian, libav-dbg contains the symbols of both, libavfooNN and libavfoo-extra-NN. In ubuntu, we need a libav-extra-dbg that contains only the libavfoo-extra-NN symbols.
<siretart> micahg: if you want to fix that, feel free to propose a patch, but I don't think it will be easy to get the dependencies right
<ScottK> Laney: Sync'ed.
<debfx> mitya57: have you dropped the fix for bug #1031217 while re-uploading virtualbox to precise?
<ubottu> bug 1031217 in virtualbox (Ubuntu Quantal) "Ubuntu 12.04's use of networkmanager+dnsmasq breaks DNS for virtualbox VMs" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1031217
<mitya57> debfx: yes, I couldn't test it, there was no SRU paperwork done, and it would require uploading also to quantal, which I didn't want to do.
<mitya57> the upload is not yet accepted, so you do new uploads and ask the SRU team to drop mine
<mitya57> s/do/can do/
<debfx> mitya57: ok. does DNS work for you when running guests on a 12.04 host?
 * mitya57 reads the bug description again
<mitya57> debfx: So DNS is always broken? For some reason I thought it was affecting only some non-standard configs...
<mitya57> I can't test right now as I'm not on precise, but I trust people who commented on that bug and agree that it should be fixed ASAP
<debfx> mitya57: on quantal it is broken, there are some reports that it's broken on precise as well but I haven't tested it
<debfx> well it's only broken if you are using networkmanager on the host but that's the default on desktops
<mitya57> debfx: Will you fix it in quantal? I can help you with the paperwork if you want :)
<debfx> mitya57: yes, I'm working on an upload that fixes the DNS bug and bug #1049067
<ubottu> bug 1049067 in virtualbox (Ubuntu Quantal) "vboxvideo driver not auto-loaded due to missing mod alias" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1049067
<mitya57> thanks debfx
<micahg> siretart: ah, ok, that makes more sense now
<siretart> ah, and with my recent dh_strip fixup, the ddebs appear at http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/pool/main/liba/libav/
#ubuntu-motu 2014-03-24
 * hyperair wonders if it's too late for liferea 1.10.7 to enter trusty
<Noskcaj> hyperair, try
<Noskcaj> It's bugfixes, so it won't need an FFe.
<hyperair> Noskcaj: great.
<hyperair> now to nudge the liferea debian maintainer
<dholbach> good morning
<Noskcaj> hyperair, I think you'll have to go straight to ubuntu first
<hyperair> Noskcaj: well there's still time i think
<hyperair> final freeze is april 10th
<hyperair> and liferea is unaffected by final freeze anyways, being in universe
<hyperair> so i've got until april 17th
<hyperair> (unless things have changed)
<ockham> hi, could someone please add this patch to the gourmet package?
<ockham> https://github.com/thinkle/gourmet/commit/27fac1ff642d1abc24828d267089b0a973051bcd
<ockham> could someone please take care of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gourmet/+bug/1296757 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1296757 in gourmet (Ubuntu) "Gourmet XML import fails" [Undecided,New]
<ockham> (patch provided)
<mdeslaur> ockham: I'll do it, one sec
<ockham> mdeslaur: thx a bunch!
<mdeslaur> ockham: uploaded. yw!
#ubuntu-motu 2014-03-25
<dholbach> good morning
<michagogo|cloud> !info bitcoin
<ubottu> Package bitcoin does not exist in saucy
<michagogo|cloud> !info bitcoind
<ubottu> bitcoind (source: bitcoin): peer-to-peer network based digital currency - daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.5-1 (saucy), package size 962 kB, installed size 2816 kB (Only available for any-alpha; any-amd64; any-arm; any-i386; any-ia64; any-mipsel; any-sh4)
<Laney> bah
<Laney> ullmann stopped verifying lp's ssl cert again
<paultag> doh :)
<paultag> hah, totally bombs
<paultag> paultag@ullmann:~$ curl https://launchpad.net/
<paultag> curl: (60) SSL certificate problem: self signed certificate in certificate chain
<paultag> Oh whoh, this is -motu. Sorry for the noise, thought this was somewhere else
<Laney> I usually noise here about this thing :-)
<paultag> :)
<Laney> back alive
<aberrant> hi all - is this an appropriate channel to ask about weirdness building .deb packages?
<slangasek> it is, and the same people who are watching both channels are waiting expectantly for you to tell us your actual question ;)
<aberrant> hahaha
<aberrant> thanks. OK. I have “root-certs/DEBIAN/triggers:activate update-ca-certificates-fresh” but I don’t understand what actually is being called. update-ca-certificates is a valid command, but I don’t have update-ca-certififcates-fresh. This is working on my Trusty system but not on a 12.0.4 system, and I don’t know what to start doing to troubleshoot.
<aberrant> I borrowed the shell of this package from a file in /usr/local/share or something.
<nxvl> hey, all the links in Contributing are broken, where can i find documentation and how the patching of packages is handled now?
#ubuntu-motu 2014-03-26
<duoi> Hi all! i want to repack a live CD ISO so that i dont have to go through the bootloader that prompts me to install. Any suggestions on what files to edit?
<dholbach> good morning
<highvoltage> 6
<Laney> a good number
#ubuntu-motu 2014-03-27
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-motu 2014-03-28
<ochosi> hey everyone, i have a packaging problem/question
<ochosi> specifically i wonder why the packaging for parole's plugins doesn't work in ubuntu, while it does in debian
<ochosi> the packaging is practically identical on both
<ochosi> installing the package for debian also works in ubuntu, not really sure what could be going wrong there...
<ochosi> (bugreport for more info: https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=9904)
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 9904 in General "Notification icon plugin not working" [Normal,Needinfo]
<otto_> hello! I am packaging stuff for Debian. Where can I find details about how Ubuntu syncs with Debian? How do I push security releases to Ubuntu for stable releases or does those also get automatically synced somehow?
<Laney> otto_: Hey, there's some details on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubuntu/ForDebianDevelopers#How_can_I_ask_Ubuntu_to_copy_my_package_from_Debian.3F
<Laney> Unchanged packages in Ubuntu get automatically copied from Debian up to Debian Import Freeze in the Ubuntu release schedule
<Laney> Other FAQs on that page might be interesting too, like the security one
<geser> otto_: Security updates (and also normal updates after release) aren't synced but directly uploaded to Ubuntu. See  also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/UpdateProcedures
<Laney> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/ForDebianDevelopers is the linked page
<otto_> thanks!
<l3on> Hi all ... I'm not able to open a FFe for new package in Ubuntu .. I'm going here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug and I get a redirect to wiki
<l3on> how can I do ?
<geser> l3on: try https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug?no-redirect
<l3on> thank you geser !
<l3on> do you think everything is fine here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1299015 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1299015 in Ubuntu "FFe: please package fluxbox-light-themes" [Undecided,New]
<geser> from a quick glance it looks ok (for the FFe process itself)
<l3on> great!
<j_f-f> Hi,
<j_f-f> i'm looking for a Mentor for the package wfmath 1.0.2.
<j_f-f> It can be found on
<j_f-f> https://launchpad.net/~jff-de/+archive/libwfmath-1.0
<j_f-f> and
<j_f-f> https://code.launchpad.net/~jff-de/+junk/wfmath-1.0
<j_f-f> Thanks in advance
#ubuntu-motu 2014-03-30
<nw0519230> hello, i'd like to bring this one:
<nw0519230> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/asunder/+bug/1298567
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1298567 in asunder (Ubuntu) "Please sync Asunder from Debian sid" [Undecided,New]
<nw0519230> to the attention of the appropriate people
<nw0519230> is this the correct channel to do so?
<j_f-f> Hi,
<j_f-f> for the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1211091 I have build the package:
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1211091 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Final Term" [Wishlist,In progress]
<j_f-f> https://launchpad.net/~jff-de/+archive/finalterm
<j_f-f> Now I'm searching a mentor.
#ubuntu-motu 2015-03-23
<dholbach> good morning
<Unit193> quadrispro: Were you still interested in dvdstyler in Debian and/or Ubuntu?
<quadrispro> Unit193, kinda
<quadrispro> Unit193, do you need a sponsor?
<Unit193> Nah, just heard the one in Ubuntu now is a bit broken, so updated it in pkg-multimedia (since it oddly isn't in testing/jessie.)  Was it ever in Debian?
<quadrispro> Unit193, nope
<Unit193> quadrispro: Heh, alright.  Thanks then.  I'll just push the new one next release for Ubuntu.  Also, Xubuntu was interested in the new gmusicbrowser, so while I was at it hit Debian too, but with the freeze and all didn't push into the pkg-multimedia repo: https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/users/unit193-guest/gmusicbrowser.git/
<Unit193> That's all I had, have a nice day. :P
<quadrispro> Unit193, bad boy. Do it please and I'll upload it to unstable then
<Unit193> quadrispro: Heh, right away.  Thanks then.
<quadrispro> Unit193, u'r more than welcome. Give me a shot when ready
<Unit193> quadrispro: Can't think of anything left to push for that.
<quadrispro> Unit193, building it right now
<quadrispro> Unit193, done, cheers
<Unit193> Awesome. :D
<Unit193> micahg: Ah, speaking of loads of unseen email, FFe approved.
<micahg> for
<Unit193> xiphos.
<micahg> oh, cool
<micahg> Unit193: any chance xnox could upload to experimental?
<Unit193> micahg: Maybe, but he was done with that stuff.
<micahg> Unit193: ok, well, then, I can try to sort this out later.  Any chance you could give me a debian dir diff in the bug?
<micahg> nevermind, I have the whole patch already
<Unit193> Heh, alright.  Yeah, tried to join the pkg team on alioth, no news.  Next version will require a new package, which I'm guessing Ubuntu won't be alright without Debian going there first.
<Unit193> micahg: Got all you needed from me?
<micahg> Unit193: for xiphos I think :)
#ubuntu-motu 2015-03-24
<dholbach> good morning
<Unit193> Howdy.
#ubuntu-motu 2015-03-25
<dholbach> good morning
<sidi> Hi, I'm not a Ubuntu user/packager but will start a study with participants who are Ubuntu users soon. I'll use a PPA to distribute software they have to use. This involves providing patched versions of libs like gtk/glib and apps like unity/nautilus. I'm looking at the dch manual right now and am curious to know how exactly I should bump the version numbers of my modified packages
<sidi> Am I meant to add myself as a maintainer to my PPA-distributed packages? or should I use the --nmu option?
#ubuntu-motu 2015-03-26
<mitya57> sidi: In your PPAs, do whatever you want :) The widespread versioning scheme is [version from ubuntu]+ppaN (or something like [version from ubuntu]~14.10~ppaN for backports)
<mitya57> sidi: --nmu is a Debian thing, you don't need it
<Unit193> Howdy.
<dholbach> good morning
<sidi> mitya57, thanks for clarifying!
<dholbach> iulian_, around?
#ubuntu-motu 2015-03-27
<dholbach> good morning
<slackner> Hello, i am one of the developers of wine-staging, and I have some questions regarding packaging it for Ubuntu. For those who are not aware what it is, it is an improved version of upstream Wine with many included extra features (performance improvements, bugfixes, new features) which exists since about over a year, see https://wine-staging.com/ for more details.
<slackner> I know that packages of forks usually don't get accepted, but we are talking about over 200 fixed bugs and more than 600 patches, so this is not any abritary fork. Fedora is also shipping wine staging since about half a year ago, though the dumped their regular wine version in favor of wine staging.
<slackner> Debian/Ubuntu packaging files are already available, and we're also providing packages in our third party repos, but we think it would be even more awesome to get it into the official Ubuntu repositories. Thats why I am asking here. Is there a chance to do that? We could also maintain it (well, we are doing it anyway), but having it in the official repositories will reach more users. ;)
<Noskcaj> slackner, You'll probably want to file a debian ITP bug, and maybe make a PPA for ubuntu
<Noskcaj> It's too late for this to be in vivid or debian jessie, so you've got a few months before any deadlines for vivid+1 appear
<slackner> Noskcaj: i see no big chances that debian will accept it, as far as i know they try to avoid forks even more, and especially wine is a software where noone seems to care about. the latest available version in sid for example is 10 releases behind upstream
<slackner> Noskcaj: and wheezy for example still contains a version, which is about two years old
<slackner> Noskcaj: the wine project is a bit special with respect to stable/development - stable doesn't really mean it works well, or at least that bugfixes are backported, its just a snapshot from the release
<DarkPlayer> not to forget that someone opened a debian bug to request the inclusion of pipelight (a project that depends on wine staging) without any reaction
<Noskcaj> Try and make a ppa, and please contact the ubuntu wine maintainers and discuss this with them
<Noskcaj> And since we're close to ubuntu release, let me know if there are any simple fixes for wine1.6 available that we can upload. ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wine1.6 is our bugs list)
<slackner> Noskcaj: we already provide a ppa, but it would really be easier for users when it is directly available in official repos. moreover, we also contacted the ubuntu wine maintainers, and they do not seem to be interested in replacing the existing version or maintaining two versions - but we would be fine with taking care of the second version of course, so no additional work for anyone else ;)
<slackner> Noskcaj: if you mean backporting fixes for wine 1.6, thats not really a suitable solution. as mentioned, the last stable release is about a year ago
<slackner> Noskcaj: the amount of patches would be very huge ;)
<Noskcaj> I can't help a whole lot here, but is the a needs-packaging bug?
<Noskcaj> And does winetricks and PoL work with wine-staging? Getting those might increase your userbase, and maybe make the ubuntu wine team more willing to share a PPA and help out
<slackner> Noskcaj: i didn't open a bug yet, i figured i would first talk to couple of people here
<slackner> Noskcaj: winetricks works of course, and PoL also offers wine-staging builds already (but their versions have several dependency problems, just shipping half a debian distro doesn't work well)
<Noskcaj> fair enough. Make the bug when you have time, list reasons why we need/want wine-staging, make not of the issues you've had so far
<slackner> Noskcaj: the dependency problems are not specific to wine-staging, its basically a PoL bug affecting all precompiled wine versions
<Noskcaj> ok
<Noskcaj> Could you perhaps add the current winetricks version to your PPA? The version in ubuntu needs merging from debian, but no one has done that in a while
<slackner> Noskcaj: sure, thats not a big problem
<Noskcaj> :)
<micahg> slackner: you might want to get in touch with the Debian Wine team and see what their take on your fork is: https://pkg-wine.alioth.debian.org/, sometimes Debian follows forks (e.g. libav)
#ubuntu-motu 2015-03-28
<ScottK> Noskcaj and slackner: Last I checked, the Ubuntu and Debian wine packages weren't related to each other (i.e. the Ubuntu packaging is done separately by Scott Ritchie).  You should talk to him.  He's not on IRC right now, but when he is, he's Yokozar.
<slackner> ScottK: i've already been talking to Yokozar (and also Maarten) a couple of times, but they didn't seem to be interested in maintaining a second wine package. we would do this ourself though, when it is accepted, and he doesn't change his mind
<smallfoot-> Can you update libsdl from 2.0.2 to 2.0.3 ?
<smallfoot-> Why is gedit old version 3.10 instead of 3.12 or 3.14?
<teward> smallfoot-: http://askubuntu.com/questions/151283/why-dont-the-ubuntu-repositories-have-the-latest-versions-of-software is a good thing to keep in mind, btw - 'old version' is relative to release, likely, as well as relative to Debian (keep that in mind)
<smallfoot-> yeah, but it has other versions 3.14
<smallfoot-> cuz most of the GNOME packages are 3.14, but just gedit is 3.10
#ubuntu-motu 2015-03-29
<sidi> hi, currently developing patches for nautilus's ubuntu package. i know how to add patches and rebuild a deb, but what i want now is to build a source tree with all the existing patches added, so i can test my code on top of this tree. How can I achieve that?
<Noskcaj> sidi, quilt push -a ?
<Noskcaj> then remove .pc/ and debian/ if you need to make it just source code, no excess packaging
<sidi> Noskcaj, am not on my ubuntu system right now, but push -a applies all patches to the source?
#ubuntu-motu 2016-03-28
<vincent_c> Noskcaj: (since you're no longer in #debian-python) I've uploaded convertall, but there are still a few minor things you can fix, e.g. lintian tag vcs-field-uses-insecure-uri
<vincent_c> also latest standards version is 3.9.7, not 3.9.6
<mitya57> sney, I have just filed gnome #764277 for this.
<ubottu> Gnome bug 764277 in libgnome-menu "Race condition when adding new applications" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=764277
<mitya57> Though gnome-menus is kindof abandoned upstream, so the chances to get it fixed are not that high
#ubuntu-motu 2016-03-29
<karstensrage> any ubuntu-backport'ers in here?
<micahg> yes
<karstensrage> hi micahg are you a backporter?
<micahg> yes :)
<karstensrage> would you be willing to backport #1561837 and #1562434
<micahg> karstensrage: I can, but likely not tonight, is this urgent?
<karstensrage> no not at all
<karstensrage> but anything i can do to help or assist
<karstensrage> they both have been very well tested on trusty and precise
<micahg> ok, I should have some time wed evening for backports, it looks like you did all the requisite testing for that, thanks!
<micahg> if I forget, please ping me
<karstensrage> all my initial launchpad efforts were with ppa installs and it was realy well tested
<karstensrage> ok sure
<karstensrage> thank you
<karstensrage> is it evening now btw for you?
<micahg> yes
<micahg> and still working :(
<Unit193> Fun...
<karstensrage> im sorry, maybe some soothing music ?? https://soundcloud.com/whitemorning/eddies-song
<dholbach> good morning
<TRJD> hello
<TRJD> where can I request a program to be added ?
<Rhonda> I've uploaded irssi 0.8.19 to xenial, is there something more that I would/could/should need add somewhere so it helps to get it approved?  I have PPU for irssi, and 0.8.19 is a bugfix release for 0.8.18 currently in xenial.
<jbayfield> Hi, I'm getting started with this whole MOTU business, I wanted to give back to the community. I was looking at working on a bug (In LP it's #1442873) and I wanted to ask a few questions. When working on a bug, do you carry out the fix on all of the separate branches (ie: Precise & Trusty) or am I overlooking something? The other thing is whether I should set myself as an assignee for the packages or something el
<dholbach> welcome jbayfield - looks like your question got cut off
<dholbach> if the fix is important enough, you might want to backport it
<dholbach> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates has some guidance on that
<jbayfield> Hi dholbach, sorry about that. Where did the question get cut off?
<dholbach> "whether I should set myself as an assignee for the packages or something e..."
<jbayfield> "The other thing is whether I should set myself as an assignee for the packages or something else. Sorry for the (probably) stupid questions."
<dholbach> just assign the one bug to you
<dholbach> no need to sign up for all the bugs of the given package
<dholbach> and feel free to ask more questions
<dholbach> they weren't stupid at all
<jbayfield> Alright.
<jbayfield> So you work on the particular bug one distro release at a time, and then create a separate merge proposal for each affected release?
<dholbach> yes, if the bug is important enough
<jbayfield> And how are bugs considered "important enough"? At what point does a bug go from "not important" to "important"?
<dholbach> have a look at the link I posted earlier
<dholbach> it has some decision making help
<jbayfield> ah. Okay, thanks.
<jbayfield> Thought I'd ask - am I meant to be working on the package in "trusty" or "trusty-proposed"?
<jbayfield> Looks like trusty - sorry about that
<jbayfield> Hello again - when running bzr lp-propose, what should be left in the text editor that opens? A changelog?
<jbayfield> I'm hoping this is all correct: https://code.launchpad.net/~jbayfield/ubuntu/trusty/gnome-do-plugins/bug-1442873/+merge/290337
<jbayfield> Looking at it, I think I might have issued a merge request to the wrong place
<jbayfield> Is it supposed to merge into trusty-proposed or trusty?
<sney> hexchat 2.12.0-1 ftbfs on xenial. using pbuilder with variant=buildd. http://paste.debian.net/422634/ error at line 104.
<sney> it's fine on debian testing/sid and also on wily
<sney> bah m4/glib-gettext.m4 isn't even in my source tree, the build system installs it and then gripes that it's trying to overwrite macros. explicitly delete it via d/rules and now we build normally.
<Unit193> That sounds just fantastic...
<sney> it is wonderful
#ubuntu-motu 2016-03-30
<dholbach> good morning
<jbayfield> dholbach: Thanks for the help yesterday, I really appreciate it. I created a merge proposal at https://code.launchpad.net/~jbayfield/ubuntu/trusty/gnome-do-plugins/bug-1442873 but I think I may have mucked up the branch to merge into.
<dholbach> it looks good to me
<dholbach> I'm just not sure if fixing the homepage description is important enough to fix it in trusty
<dholbach> best to get it fixed in xenial first
<jbayfield> AFAIK it's been fixed in Xenial already
<dholbach> ok
<Unit193> Mirv: Hello!  I was told you may be willing to help by taking a look at LP 1562356?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1562356 in gcalcli (Ubuntu) "gcalcli incompatible with oauth2client >= 2.x" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1562356
#ubuntu-motu 2016-03-31
<dholbach> good morning
<karstensrage> hmmm
<karstensrage> i was hoping micahg could get to some backports but he seems to have dropped off
<karstensrage> can anyone else help with backports?
<karstensrage> not sure what else to do, i assigned the bugs to michag....
<karstensrage> he said hed have time yesterday but then he dropped off irc
<teward> karstensrage: keep in mind everyone in the devel world is proabably at sprints, or pushing through the final gauntlet of tasks before Xenial release
<teward> so, I would not have high hopes for expedient backport processing just now
<karstensrage> hmm ok
<karstensrage> i was hoping for before Sat
<karstensrage> and ive done all the testing
<teward> I'd ask to know what the bug was, to do a 'fake backport' in a PPA, as a temporary measure, but... that doesn't help the world :)
<karstensrage> they are already in PPA's
<karstensrage> they are in debian testing and unstable
<karstensrage> infinity pulled it to xenial already, works perfectly
<karstensrage> ppa's are done, all tested in wily, trusty, precise, etc.
<karstensrage> i apologize teward i definitely was not ignoring, just turning over every possible rock
<teward> karstensrage: right, but I'm obviously going to point you at:
<teward> !crosspost
<ubottu> Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<teward> karstensrage: poor luck for you, though, i happened to be here, then in -devel
 * teward was reading something he was interested in within the discussions
<karstensrage> but not in #launchpad where it was suggested i ask in #-devel
<teward> that'd be because my client derped heh
<karstensrage> im sorry i get really stressed when someone indicates they can help and falls through
<karstensrage> i should get over it by new its so freaking common, but i still maintain hope
<karstensrage> not that i blame them mind you, not that i have the expectation.. its just that i get my hopes up for wednesday
<teward> karstensrage: i know the feeling.
<teward> but even then
<karstensrage> i guess its common, but it feels like the universe against karstensrage
<teward> and given the real proximity we are to Xenial, those who are on the backporters team are likely innundated or working with other devel things that take priority due to the Xenial release date
<teward> if not, also, because backporters is volunteers :P
<karstensrage> yes yes i get that
<teward> not universe against you
<teward> just poor timing
<teward> (I have several backport things I need to poke the backports team on, either with pre-request guidance or otherwise, but I also know the Xenial devel cycle being on the Server team myself, so... i leave the backporters alone)
<karstensrage> im going on vacation sat, and i was hoping to put in play two other things dependent on the backports before i left so wednesday was perfect and the mindset went from there
<teward> ... which reminds me, I need to start nagging the release team
<karstensrage> its totally my fault
<karstensrage> i accept that
<karstensrage> but its the source of my persistence
#ubuntu-motu 2016-04-01
<dholbach> good morning
<Unit193> Mirv: You see pingypingy?
<Mirv> Unit193: oh I saw. no time today for at least, and I'm not familiar with the package (if that was the reason I was pointed towards... but maybe I'm just a go-to person for MOTU uploads;)
<Unit193> Mirv: Oh great, sure understandable.  And nah, more just pointed to you (I'm an uploader in Debian. :P )
<Mirv> Unit193: oh whatever, the patch seems extremely simple
<Mirv> Unit193: uploaded
<Unit193> Mirv: Danke!
<Mirv> bitte schön!
<sethj> dholbach, sorry about the confusion around UTT's FFe. I had forgotten about that change in wily. It had been reverted upstream a long time ago since it broke pre-wily and manually applied to the wily package (this was before I joined the team(
<sethj> Do you want me to update the changelog and mention that it was dropped or are we good?
<dholbach> can you update the bug?
<sethj> I did that
<dholbach> thanks
<dholbach> just so somebody else can take a look at it - I'm going to EOD soon and have a bunch of other things I still need to get done
<sethj> that's fine, just wanted to make sure we're good to go again. Thanks for bringing it up!
<dholbach> cool :)
#ubuntu-motu 2017-03-31
<Unit193> mapreri: FWIW, you trimmed a bit much in your bug report, but http://paste.openstack.org/show/rgkrjOMvl7Kqwa6mPfPg should fix it.
<mapreri> Unit193: send the patch to the bug? :)  I am not the maintainer, just the sponsor :)
<Unit193> I know, but you seemed somewhat interested.  Mainly noting about the trimmed log since it's such an easy fix.
<mapreri> I definitely am interested in that package, but I don't really want to end up maintaining it
<mapreri> besides, I have no commit access to the git repo
<Unit193> Oh I quite understand that!
<mapreri> if you so much glanced at the rest of the package outside of debian/ you must have see how complicated is that (for nothing, probably, it's really huge considering it's only a chatting program...)
<Unit193> Well, 'gyp', the d/patches it has, and the fact upstream bundles patches and Qt is enough for me to back right on out of there.
<mapreri> There you go :)
#ubuntu-motu 2018-03-26
<Unit193> fossfreedom: Heh, wrong team to subscribe to the bug. :)
#ubuntu-motu 2018-03-27
<_hc> hey all, I'm part of the Debian Android Tools Team.  We do a dev push before each Ubuntu LTS release, then make sure that it all gets synced properly in Ubuntu LTS
<_hc> it seems this cycle, we're running a bit late
<_hc> most of it is already included, there are just two outstanding packages, androguard and fdroidserver
<_hc> both were updated and tested for Ubuntu/bionic, but we forgot that LTS takes from testing, not unstable, so the packages weren't in testing by the Debian Import Freeze testing, only in unstable
<_hc> rbasak already got android-sdk-meta into bionic for us, the sync requests for androguard and fdroidserver are still open
<_hc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/androguard/+bug/1758199
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1758199 in androguard (Ubuntu) " Sync androguard 3.1.0rc2-1 (universe) from Debian testing (main) " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<_hc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fdroidserver/+bug/1758196
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1758196 in fdroidserver (Ubuntu) " Sync fdroidserver 1.0.3-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main) " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<_hc> once androguard is accepted, I'll update fdroidserver to fix the s390x issues
#ubuntu-motu 2018-03-28
<Unit193> Say tsimonq2...
<tsimonq2> Ohai Unit193.
<tsimonq2> How goes it?
<Unit193> There seems to be a new Debian package that's interesting, arch-install-scripts.
<simosx> I have a packaging question regarding translation files in a langpack. I am on Ubuntu 18.04. Which project on Launchpad has the file https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+source/indicator-datetime/+translations ?
<simosx> It's not https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime because that project is obsolete (2012).
<tsimonq2> Unit193: Hmm.
<tsimonq2> Unit193: I don't see arch-install-scripts.
<Unit193> tsimonq2: https://packages.qa.debian.org/a/arch-install-scripts/news/20180328T160009Z.html I see it.
<tsimonq2> Unit193: Can you promise me it DTRT?
<Unit193> It's a bash script with some m4 building, it'd be pretty special to break.
<tsimonq2> I'll sync it, but your name goes on it. :P
<tsimonq2> *insert usual nag about not being able to do this yourself yet*
<Unit193> Thanks for the sync.
<tsimonq2> No problem.
#ubuntu-motu 2018-03-30
<Fantu> hi, I saw that ubuntu cinnamon version is still 3.6.7-4, there is a 3.6.7-5 version uploaded 2 days ago in sid that contain important fix, need manual operation to sync it to bionic?
<Unit193> Yes, since autosync is off, it does.
<Fantu> thanks for the reply Unit193
<Fantu> is there someone that can sync cinnamon 3.6.7-5 from debian to bionic please?
#ubuntu-motu 2018-04-01
<tsimonq2> handsome_feng: What is there left to upload for Ubuntu Kylin this cycle?
<handsome_feng> tsimonq2: There is a lot, and I'm preparing for the PPA and the FFe bug
<tsimonq2> handsome_feng: You don't need an FFe bug for new package sources.
<handsome_feng> emm, If I want to update the packages, should I file a FFe bug?
<tsimonq2> If you want to update packages, you need an FFe.
<tsimonq2> If you have new sources that have binary packages which are already in the archive, you need an FFe.
<tsimonq2> But you don't need an FFe for new sources and new binaries.
<tsimonq2> (At least, that's my interpretation of the policy.)
<handsome_feng> tsimonq2: Thanks, now I only need update packages that already in the archive, except the 4 packages in the bionic new queue.
<tsimonq2> handsome_feng: OK.
<handsome_feng> This is my test PPA: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntukylin-members/+archive/ubuntu/1804test , As you can see, there are a lot... :(
<tsimonq2> OK.
#ubuntu-motu 2019-03-27
<Unit193> acheronuk: I'm late, but better late than never.  Congrats.
#ubuntu-motu 2019-03-28
<erle-> Evolution has not been updated to 3.32 in Disco beta
<erle-> also even the Cosmic version of Evolution is outdated (3.30.1 instead of 3.30.3)
<acheronuk> !info evolution
<ubottu> evolution (source: evolution): groupware suite with mail client and organizer. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.28.5-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 (bionic), package size 257 kB, installed size 409 kB
<Unit193> !info evolution unstable
<Unit193> !info evolution disco
<ubottu> evolution (source: evolution): groupware suite with mail client and organizer. In component main, is optional. Version 3.30.5-1 (unstable), package size 298 kB, installed size 448 kB
<ubottu> evolution (source: evolution): groupware suite with mail client and organizer. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.32.0-1 (disco), package size 262 kB, installed size 416 kB
<Unit193> We've pulled from experimental
<acheronuk> umm. yeah. forget to add the disco
<acheronuk> erle-: we have 3.32
<erle-> oh, my fault, I confused two machines
<erle-> the problem is on cosmic
<acheronuk> np
<erle-> a bug that was fixed in 3.30.3
<erle-> this is the bug btw:
<erle-> https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/evolution-data-server/issues/51
<acheronuk> erle-: you interested in the version in cosmic?
<acheronuk> LP: #1815884
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1815884 in evolution (Ubuntu Cosmic) "Update to 3.30.5 " [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1815884
<acheronuk> updating to 3.30.5 is in progress
<acheronuk> The update needs SRU verification
<acheronuk> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/PerformingSRUVerification
<erle-> acheronuk, thanks
<erle-> Why does it take so long? evolution-data-server is quite crucial, and there are multiple versions in between 3.30.1 and 3.30.5.
<Unit193> Seems no users have bothered to verify it, I guess it isn't crucial.
<erle-> I understand that for evolution as a mail client, but the result is that evolution-data-server is also outdated. Surprises me that that did not bother the team for commercial supported packages
<huayra> Does anyone know when the openjdk-11-jdk packages in 18.04 will actually point to Java 11?
<teward> huayra: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/saaj/+bug/1814133 is the bug you'll want to watch.
<teward> among others
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1814133 in virtualbox-hwe (Ubuntu Cosmic) "update to openjdk 11 in 18.04 LTS" [Undecided,New]
<teward> it's dependent on a LOT of things being updated to work with openjdk 11
<teward> (and not everything is)
<huayra> Thank you teward! That was actually hard to find even after extensive googling
